# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Enero 2012 +



## Condor (1 Ene 2012)

Me hacía ilu abrir el hilo en el año en el que todo comienza, el primer día del resto de nuestras vidas lonchafinistas, pepitófagas, PPSOEISTAS, tapayoguristas.

Especula, que algo queda


----------



## Mulder (1 Ene 2012)

A las buenas madrugadas!



Condor dijo:


> Me hacía ilu abrir el hilo en el año en el que todo comienza, el primer día del resto de nuestras vidas lonchafinistas, pepitófagas, PPSOEISTAS, tapayoguristas.
> 
> Especula, que algo queda



Ud. lo abre porque como pájaro de mal agüero que es pretende hacer una premonición de ello, que ya le conocemos 

...y pole nocheviejista!

Me voy a planchar la oreja.


----------



## burbufilia (1 Ene 2012)

Qué ilusión! subpole!

Por porrear un poco, un -10% en 2012 veremos a lo largo del año. Sólo no irá a más si no se pueden descontar expectativas de salida de una recesión que sí está descontada


----------



## Tio_Serio (1 Ene 2012)

Dicen quel 70% del ibex cotiza en paraísos fiscales, ¿será verdad?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ene 2012)

ron ron ron la botella de roooon
doce hombres en el cofre del muerto
y una botella de ron!!!!

Feliz año y tal.

pd: Leyendas del hilo tendrían que abrir los hilos mensuales del último año de la humanidad, lo dijeron los mayas. 
En 2012 moriremos tantas veces que será imposible llevar la cuenta.

@Burbufila, si lo que sea no está descontado, ¿quién lo dewscontará? El descontador que lo descuente, buen descontador será ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Ene 2012)

Buenos días, descansad.
Lo que hace la edad: Fin de año sin copas y con una sola cerveza-
Día de Año Nuevo: desde las 8,30 en el tajo doméstico.
Propósitos 2012: Ganar y perder en buena compañía. A poder ser sólo ganar.
En fin, un orgullo para mí escribir en la primera página del año del fin de la humanidad de este hilo.
Ganemos juntos los últimos euros de la vida de nuestra civilización.
A POR ELLOS ¡OE!
QUE OS VAYA BIEN ESTE 2012


----------



## aksarben (1 Ene 2012)

Ahora sí que sí...

¡Feliz guano nuevo!
(sin perjuicio de que suban las Patriot, las NH, las San, etc.)

Espero que este año sea mejor que 2011 para todos los presentes 

¡Salud y euros!
(aunque sean menos euros por la que nos van a clavar nuestros señores feudales en el IRPF)


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz Año Nuevo burbus especuladores de buena voluntad, y también a los bombillos incordiones, que una ha hecho propósitos de año nuevo.


----------



## rosonero (1 Ene 2012)

Felices intras y juntas 2012


----------



## atman (1 Ene 2012)

Completo mi tradición de tomarme un chocolate calentito con chorrito de Mandarine Napoleón mientras les deseo un Feliz Año 2012 a todos y todas. Que tanto sus plusvalías como sus especuladorcitos crezcan y se críen con salud y todo el amor que sea posible.


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz año y que las plusvis acompañen!


----------



## Mulder (1 Ene 2012)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Dicen quel 70% del ibex cotiza en paraísos fiscales, ¿será verdad?



El Ibex cotiza al 100% en un paraiso fiscal, en España a día de hoy hay muchas cosas que superan el 50% de impuestos, entre ellas algunos productos de consumo básico, donde se pasa directamente de fiscalización a confiscación.

Es decir, aquí el Estado roba a base de bien y nadie sale a gritar a la calle por ello, antes al contrario, salen a la calle para pedir todavía más impuestos.

Si esto no es un paraíso fiscal que venga dios y lo vea 

PD: aunque mejor lo llamamos paraíso de presión fiscal...


----------



## Janus (1 Ene 2012)

Hey!!!! ya llegan dos páginas en el hilo. Y yo que pensaba que había madrugado y llegaría en el top five!.

Bueno, bienvenidos y muy feliz 2012 .... y para empezar, suerte con la cuesta de enero. Vienen curvas y ya nos están metiendo la mano en el bolsillo. Es decir, ahora más que nunca vienen bien ganar en la bolsa a saco.


----------



## tortilla (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz año del guano bursátil.

Recordar no sólo vigilar a los leones, hay que estar muy atentos, porque siempre te puedes encontrar otros obstáculos en el camino, no lo cuento, lo muestro.


----------



## Adriangtir (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz año!!

Que madrugadores son ustedes...y que dicharacheros...


----------



## tarrito (1 Ene 2012)

jojojo! poleando y subpoleando en hilo místico en el principal
SOLICITO permaban yaaaa 

en 2012 deberían abrir los hilos Tonuel o en su defecto Bertok, he dicho 

Feliz Año :X


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> jojojo! poleando y subpoleando en hilo místico en el principal
> SOLICITO permaban yaaaa
> 
> en 2012 deberían abrir los hilos Tonuel o en su defecto Bertok, he dicho
> ...



si me permitís el privilegio, me pido cerrarlo el 31-12-2012 muy, muy abajo. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Burbujilimo (1 Ene 2012)

¿Como veis iberdrola? Tiene pinta de estar a punto de comenzar tendencia alcista (si no pierde los 4,5). Estoy poniendole ojos para entrar mañana sobre los 4,8.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> si me permitís el privilegio, me pido cerrarlo el 31-12-2012 muy, muy abajo. :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Le dejaremos cerrar el último hilo de la historia HVEI35. El 21/12/2012 moriremos cienes de veces, ya lo dijeron los mayas ::.

Cago en la leche, este hilo no vale nada sin MV ni MR. Si se encuentran en el entorno... MANIFIÉSTENSE!

Bueno, y ya se podrían pasar algunos de los que me han hecho reir a mandibula batiente como RafaXL o Master Nico. Eso que se pase RafaXL que voy largo .

Por cierto, pónganse largos en Patriot que ya se acercan lo reyes magos y está subiendo la demanda de carbón :XX:


Post******um: el sr. Pollastre trabaja el dia 24D y ya se tira un año sin dar un palo al agua. Eso ,o está en comisaría por atentado amperiano.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz el año en que moriremos cientos de veces 

Hasta ahora no he podido conectarme, soy de las pringadillas que el 1 de enero le toca recoger el zafarrancho de la noche anterior y preparar la sopita para los juerguistas ( hijos...) pero es alegría, que luego el día 7 vuelan y me quedo :´( snifff.

Gracias a todos por la generosidad de información y formación, el buen rollo y la educación del hilo

Besos de madre


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Ene 2012)

pillo sitio y eso

*BIENVENIDOS AL 2012 *

*BIENVENIDOS AL INFIERNO*
::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Ene 2012)

Veo que estamos todos, y los que faltan están incorporándose poco a poco según se lo permite el hígado. :

Pillo sitio en platea y a ver si me dejan tiempo para seguir el hilo aunque sea desde el móvil hasta que me toquen las vacaciones :S mientras les deseo que este año tengan uds que pagar un 27% de IRPF por su labor como _marditoh ejpeculadoreh_. ¡Que hay que levantar el país! 


PD: Podrían añadir encuesta multiopción al hilo para apostar por máximos y mínimos del año ienso:


----------



## faraico (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz año, pillo sitio.


----------



## vyk (1 Ene 2012)

Feliz año. Esperemos que este año la bolsa se os dé mejor que el año que dejamos, (en mi caso particular, bastante mal).


----------



## Mr. Brightside (1 Ene 2012)

!Feliz año a todos¡

Esperemos que este sea un buen año, no sólo en bolsa.

Aunque pierda dinero... Sería un placer disfrutar de su compañía en próximas juntas de accionistas. 

Un beso para ellas, un abrazo para ellos.


----------



## plusvis (1 Ene 2012)

La resaca aún dura pero pillo sitio en el palco de este mí(s)tico hilo.
Sé que no me prodigo demasiado por el hilo porque ciertamente mis aportaciones bolsísticas dudo que ayudaran, pero sigo con detalle a los grandes maestros.
Aprovecho para felicitar el Guano Nuevo y les deseo unas grandes plusvis antes de que acabe el mundo el 21 de diciembre.


----------



## Loki (1 Ene 2012)

Subida de un 10% en enero...y lo peor es que me lo creo de verdad


----------



## FranR (1 Ene 2012)

Que barbaridad como ha corrido el hilo, se nota quien celebra con elixires de calidad la entrada de año, y los que nos bebemos hasta el agua del florero.

Buenos días...diiiigoooooo suerte y plusvis.:ouch::ouch:


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2012)

Los larguistas vais a comenzar el año con alegría ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Ene 2012)

Chicos, hoy no puedo..toda la noche saltando canciones como ésta:
AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie (Live at River Plate) - YouTube
Mañana será otro día.


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2012)

qué gozada de canción


----------



## bertok (1 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Chicos, hoy no puedo..toda la noche saltando canciones como ésta:
> AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie (Live at River Plate) - YouTube
> Mañana será otro día.



AC/DC - Highway to Hell (Live at River Plate) - YouTube


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Ene 2012)

Me apunto al hilo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> qué gozada de canción



la parte final de Angus Young es cuasiorgásmica:::


----------



## Mulder (1 Ene 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Yo también estuve ayer bailando ayer al son de algunas de esas canciones


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Ene 2012)

A la piltra (no me saco el estribillo gozoso ese de tarararanraran ...tarararanrarann )


----------



## atman (2 Ene 2012)

Bueeeno... pues el primer chart del año que sea mío...

Plata






No sé si creérmelo o no... además, la plata no se ha portado bien conmigo, la verdad. Me resulta un poco traicionera, sobre todo si trato de seguirla por fibos.


----------



## ponzi (2 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Chicos, hoy no puedo..toda la noche saltando canciones como ésta:
> AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie (Live at River Plate) - YouTube
> Mañana será otro día.



Que buena canción..si señor, buen comienzo de año.
Feliz 2012, esperemos que este año las plusvalías sean grandiosas 
En el hilo de diciembre un forero me pregunto que donde miraba el precio en libros de una compañía. Suelo mirarlo a través de varios sitios y sino coincide me suelo mosquear. Price to book en businessweek,también a través de la página que un forero me facilito sobre valor contable, páginas de bolsa y por último lo comparo con el valor en libros utilizando las cuentas anuales de la cnmv, dividiendo el patrimonio neto entre las acciones quitando partidas algo confusas como el fondo de comercio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los larguistas vais a comenzar el año con alegría ::



[YOUTUBE]vNPLmXKS0a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## credulo (2 Ene 2012)

Bueno, año nuevo y tiempo de hacer balance. No escribo apenas en el hilo pero suelo seguirlo.

El intradía es un trabajo a tiempo completo y la bolsa lleva un tiempo que no tengo. Por lo estoy casi todo el tiempo en liquidez. En el 2011 he acabado en rojo en mi cuenta de renta variable debido a cierto banquito rojo que no voy a nombrar ::.

Al menos espero haber aprendido a no quedarme pillado en un valor. A ver si el 2012 se me da mejor. De momento las manitas quieras a ver como se comporta el mercado esta semana.

Feliz año a todos y todas :X


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2012)

Pillo sitio....Feliz año 

...._"en el dj seguimos sin pasar la roja pero si la hemos pinchado, esta me recordo una extructura similar en el ibex que dio caidas hace tiempo. ........asi que cuidadito a navegantes, pq en el corto el dj da caidas"_...Sacado de otro foro

Imagenes:










Hilo:
DJ-DAX ....nos estan preparando???? - Página 4 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2012)

Ya queda poco.... se dice que es el 15 de enero (¿Alguna confirmación?), con bajas generalizadas y perdidas de triples A (AAA)

Standard & Poor's publicará en enero un informe sobre ratings en la Eurozona - elEconomista.es

_Standard & Poor's tiene previsto publicar su informe sobre la calificación de 15 países de la zona euro en enero, según han asegurado a Reuters fuentes de gobiernos europeos._


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nC2Ke6tmKUY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2012)

*Análisis técnico del Ibex35 y el Dax por David Galán en Estrategias TV (30-12-11)*

[YOUTUBE]PpnLkA1XMfE[/YOUTUBE]

*Javier Monjardín, Analista de Tressis Sociedad de Valores en Estrategias TV (30.12.11)*

[YOUTUBE]zzCp4e5WOJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2012)

Buenos días



Claca dijo:


> Y ahora TEF... (edito). Ya:
> 
> Ahora sí puedo hablar de este valor y dar niveles. Antes, aunque yo considerase que no debía caer mucho más, no tenía suficientes garantías para hacerlo, especialmente cuando mi zona de stop fue volatilizada.
> 
> ...



Tenía muchas ganas de poder hacer esto:







Arriesgando un 0,80% el planteamiento daba un 3% con total calma y tranquilidad, para que no se nos atragantasen los polvorones.


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2012)

Y, por cierto, el stop jamás debería ser al tick en una operativa así, siempre con algo de filtro (aunque en este caso no ha sido necesario, porque el mínimo ha quedado por encima). Pensad que esos 12,945 tenían sentido por haber sido el apoyo más fuerte tras arrancar el movimiento desde el que se realizaba el giro, un testeo a la zona era posible, aunque siempre debía resolverse positivamente.


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2012)

Y buen año y tal


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ene 2012)

¡Si me descuido entro en la sexta página! Espero que hayais empezado el año tan bien como Gas Natural.... o mejor


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias a principio de año. Ahora el selectivo es de 36 valores, ya que ha entrado DIA sin que salga nadie (se hablaba de BME pero al final nada)


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Buenos dias a principio de año. Ahora el selectivo es de 36 valores, ya que ha entrado DIA sin que salga nadie (se hablaba de BME pero al final nada)




Jajaja.... Ya dije en su momento que desde BME íbamos a hacer fuerza para que se ampliara el Ibex dejándonos a nosotros, al estilo Celta y Sevilla. ¡Dicho y hecho!


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2012)

Lo veo bien, entra un sector que no teniamos (distribucion de comida) y se queda BME que mola. Alegria. A ver como hacen las cuentas para recalcular la composicion y demas.


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo veo bien, entra un sector que no teniamos (distribucion de comida) y *se queda BME que mola. Alegria.* A ver como hacen las cuentas para recalcular la composicion y demas.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, conoceis esta web:

https://www.secondmarket.com

Se compran y venden no cotizadas entre otras cosas.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2012)

Consulta fiscal.
Mayo de 2010 compra de 3000 acciones a 8,5
Septiembre 2011 compra 1000 acciones a 6,1

31 diciembre de 2011 Venta de 1065 acciones a 6,5

¿puedo considerarlas perdidas respecto a las 3000 compradas en 2010 a 8,5? 

Yo creo que si pero nunca se sabe con Hacienda ¿ Que opinan?

Gracias


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2012)

En espera de un experto oficial: Yo digo que tienes razon. La fiscalidad se computa segun FIFO (primero en entrar primero en salir) por tanto esas 1065 son las que compraste a 8,5 y por tanto tienes minusvalias.


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2012)

Si arranca el segundo, el objetivo serían los 8.792:







En el entorno de los 8.800 sigue habiendo una fuerte resistencia, ahora apoyada por el techo del canal. Aún así, personalmente considero que el nivel más relevante son los 9.400, así que tal y como veo yo el gráfico tampoco podemos ser especialmente optimistas si se dejan atrás los 8.800.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Consulta fiscal.
> Mayo de 2010 compra de 3000 acciones a 8,5
> Septiembre 2011 compra 1000 acciones a 6,1
> 
> ...



Si eran acciones al contado si, por que transcurrieron más de dos meses con las mismas acciones.
Y si fueran con CFDs tambien.

Lo malo habría sido que hubieras comprado y vendido en menos de dos meses si fuera las mismas acciones de empresa al contado.

Con los CFDs y con los futuros, eso no ocurre jamas, o sea, las medidas antiaplicacion que les llaman, no son aplicables por el fisco en este caso. O sea, puedes comprar y vender tantas veces como quieras, que si pierdes y luego recuperas una parte de esas perdidas, puedes declarar esas perdidas como tales.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Consulta fiscal.
> Mayo de 2010 compra de 3000 acciones a 8,5
> Septiembre 2011 compra 1000 acciones a 6,1
> 
> ...



Al loro con san el dia 4 que se puede pegar una hostia muy gorda,sobre todo al empezar la sesion


----------



## Mulder (2 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Al loro con san el dia 4 que se puede pegar una hostia muy gorda,sobre todo al empezar la sesion



La bruja Lola les ha puesto una vela negra para ese día?

Expliquese señor Votín que me tiene inquietaienso:

PD Las mías son del gemelo


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2012)

Andaría con cuidado con la subida:

- No la acompañan los gemelos.
- No la acompaña el EUR/USD.
- Tímidamente la acompaña el BUND.
- Estamos en el primer día de mes (la famosa pauta).

Cuidado.


----------



## Mulder (2 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Andaría con cuidado con la subida:
> 
> - No la acompañan los gemelos.
> - No la acompaña el EUR/USD.
> ...



Hoy los gringos están cerrados y eso también puede influir bastante. Mañana abren a partir de las 12 del mediodía (hora española).


----------



## Burbujilimo (2 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La bruja Lola les ha puesto una vela negra para ese día?
> 
> Expliquese señor Votín que me tiene inquietaienso:
> 
> PD Las mías son del gemelo



Creo que hay algún vencimiento en el proceso de timo de las preferentes que está llevando a cabo el SAN.

No se el calendario exacto, pero tengo anotado no acercarme ni con un palo al SAN durante un tiempo.


----------



## faraico (2 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> La bruja Lola les ha puesto una vela negra para ese día?
> 
> Expliquese señor Votín que me tiene inquietaienso:
> 
> PD Las mías son del gemelo



Es el dia en que los preferentistas pueden vender las acionesque les dan a cambio de sus preferentes.

Digamos que es una ampliacion de capital de casi 2000millones.

Auque me sonabamas a miel dia 5.

Si baja espor eso.....si no,es que estaba descontado:fiufiu:


----------



## Dawkins (2 Ene 2012)

Pillo sitio en el hilo también.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ene 2012)

Parte de guerra hotelero temporal

El dia como era de esperar amanecio pepon,no se han declarado cortos todavia
El precio se sujeta porque algunos leoncios deshacen posiciones de acc compradas estos dias(nki) compraron a una mediA DE 2,11 y venden a 2,20
ya casi han vendido todo el papel,ahora debe subir el valor sino aparecen los chinos

hoy si podemos acabar en 2,3


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Andaría con cuidado con la subida:
> 
> - No la acompañan los gemelos.
> - No la acompaña el EUR/USD.
> ...



Disfrútelo .... que siguen llenando el horno y lo van a llevar por lo menos a los máximos anteriores. Incluso lo podrían extirar un poco más para infligir el máximo dolor posible. Habrá que ir a caballo con la tendencia y sólo montarse en la dirección contraria cuando se produzca y confirme el nuevo escenario.

Mientras tanto, a disfrutar ......


----------



## ghkghk (2 Ene 2012)

700 Acerinoxes a 10.01.


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ene 2012)

¿Hoy es fiesta en las bolsas chinas?
¿alguien lo sabe?
Me extraña que los chinos no bajen el valor de nh.aun le quedaban 700k mas de acciones


----------



## << 49 >> (2 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy los gringos están cerrados y eso también puede influir bastante. Mañana abren a partir de las 12 del mediodía (hora española).



¿Y qué horas son esas? ¿El NYSE no abría a las 15.30 hora española?
¿Alguna fuente para eso?


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ene 2012)

En efecto hoy es fiesta en la bolsa de shanghai,no apareceran los chinos
hoy sera muy verde pero mañana se jodera


----------



## Mulder (2 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> ¿Y qué horas son esas? ¿El NYSE no abría a las 15.30 hora española?
> ¿Alguna fuente para eso?



Yo me refiero a los futuros, estos suelen estar abiertos todo el día salvo de 11 a 12 (hora española) para hacer el clearing, pero mañana abrirán a partir de las 12 (hora española también, allí las 6 de la mañana).


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2012)

Yo aqui, esperando los dividendos de REE. Como opero con ING supongo que llegaran a las 13:00 aprox.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo aqui, esperando los dividendos de REE. Como opero con ING supongo que llegaran a las 13:00 aprox.



¿Ya llegaron?


----------



## patilltoes (2 Ene 2012)

De momento nada.


----------



## tarrito (2 Ene 2012)

Wataruuuu !!! yo le himboco 

sé que está por aquí, pase a saludar a la parroquia


----------



## atlanterra (2 Ene 2012)

GALQ si que ha comenzado bien el año.....92% de subida.

Ya las estoy soltando.


----------



## tatur (2 Ene 2012)

Esta visto que este post si no hay guano, es un autentico coñazo.

Pero mientras TEF bendito coñazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2012)

Gracias Mr Claca por la interpretación de las carrefulk.

¿hoy no abren los usanos? Malditos sean, me privan de la emoción de mis patriotas. 

Dia bueno de todas formas.

Sr. Bertok, es usted un Dr. Jeckyll en el HVEI35, pero un desatado Mr. Hyde en otros :: . Algo similar le ocurre a nuestro amable caballero Janus, que por otros hilos se transforma en hanu el imprecador. Eso les pasa por postear en otros hilos. :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2012)

Paso a desearles feliz año y tal.

Por cierto menudo goteo de subida que hay hoy no? puntito a puntito sin parar y el dax por encima de los 6000.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Ene 2012)

Dije que TEF llegaría a 13,50 y no me hice caso :´( :´( :´( :´(

En fin, una de las últimas collejas que me da el 2011. )


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias Mr Claca por la interpretación de las carrefulk.
> 
> ¿hoy no abren los usanos? Malditos sean, me privan de la emoción de mis patriotas.
> 
> ...



Tengo balas de 30 cm que atraviesan el plomo. Cuando invierto, soy normal. Cuando no invierto, soy aún más normal pero con balas.

Me jode que me roben, me jode que me engañen, me joden que piensen que soy tonto y me jode todo aquello de dicen y piensan aquellos a quienes no he votado nunca. Y me jode que fastidien a mis hijos. A mí el expolio de Rajoy, me suponé un dineral que no es de ellos.

Dicho esto, vuelvo al "investor mode on". Pocos pipos se han podido rebañar hoy en el DAX, casi todo venía de apertura por lo que los que no veníamos largos .... hemos tenido unas migajas. Sin Plata ni Oro y con el Ibex en plan castaña (y caro en comisiones), a roncar un ratillo.

Por cierto, el nuevo look de Bertok, un poco apagadillo y poco revolucionario para los días que corren.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Paso a desearles feliz año y tal.
> 
> Por cierto menudo goteo de subida que hay hoy no? puntito a puntito sin parar y el dax por encima de los 6000.



Si las gacelillas pilladas una vez más. Yo vendí el 31 para, al menos aprovechar las minusvalias, y ahora ... todo sube....

Pero en el 2012 haré muchas plusvis y Rajoy no las catará


----------



## diosmercado (2 Ene 2012)

Ibex superando 8700. Increible la subida que estan pegando estos señores, bueno y en toda europa... asi sin mas.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

Las velas de hoy son importantes para el movimiento previsible de los próximos días. Se acerca la llegada a los maximos anteriores, ups!, Warning.

Creo que el eurodolar sigue siendo clave y sigue sin mejorar. Aún sigue dentro del canal bajista en series diarias y a punto de enfrentar la línea de resistencia de dicho canal.

Vamos a ver cómo se comporta mañana el SP, el jefe.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengo balas de 30 cm que atraviesan el plomo. Cuando invierto, soy normal. Cuando no invierto, soy aún más normal pero con balas.
> 
> Me jode que me roben, me jode que me engañen, me joden que piensen que soy tonto y me jode todo aquello de dicen y piensan aquellos a quienes no he votado nunca. Y me jode que fastidien a mis hijos. A mí el expolio de Rajoy, me suponé un dineral que no es de ellos.
> 
> ...



Tiempos duros amigo.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si las gacelillas pilladas una vez más. Yo vendí el 31 para, al menos aprovechar las minusvalias, y ahora ... todo sube....
> 
> Pero en el 2012 haré muchas plusvis y *Rajoy no las catará*



Mucho me temo que estos están en modo "I drink your milkshake" y que hasta que no lleguen a la espuma no paran.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2012)

fuera de carrefur, el último € que lo gane otro. 
Si cae a los 17,50, quizás me reenganche 

Gracias de nuevo Claca, un 3% extra que me llevo


----------



## Claca (2 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> fuera de carrefur, el último € que lo gane otro.
> Si cae a los 17,50, quizás me reenganche
> 
> Gracias de nuevo Claca, un 3% extra que me llevo



Nada que agradecer, la operación ha sido toda tuya, yo sólo te di mi opinión, pero el valor y el momento fueron de tu cosecha, que es de lo que se trata.


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Las velas de hoy son importantes para el movimiento previsible de los próximos días. Se acerca la llegada a los maximos anteriores, ups!, Warning.
> 
> Creo que el eurodolar sigue siendo clave y sigue sin mejorar. Aún sigue dentro del canal bajista en series diarias y a punto de enfrentar la línea de resistencia de dicho canal.
> 
> Vamos a ver cómo se comporta mañana el SP, el jefe.



Sr. Janus, si no es molestia, ¿qué pronósticos tiene para nuestras PRISAs?


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus, si no es molestia, ¿qué pronósticos tiene para nuestras PRISAs?




Yo las veo en forma. Subieron en vertical hasta 0.96 (cercanía del euro que es donde está la gran resistencia y cuya superación supondría una mejora drástica de la visión a largo plazo) y la dieron fuerte hacia abajo. Puede ser que infundir miedo y barrer stops ... para limpiar el mercado y seguir acumulando poco a poco. Lo cierto es que no lo llevaron hasta el soporte de los 0,8.

Ahora está subiendo de nuevo y de momento es indicativo de que hay que estar montado en el carro. Yo espero que no vuelva a testar los 0,8 y que supere el euro en poco tiempo. Se va a ver claramente si comienzan a llegar días de buen volumen y en los que el valor sube enchufado. Si lo supera, el euro, seguro que es adornado con alguna noticia de resultados, algún acuerdo comercial, algún incremento de participación de algún insigne inversor de prestigio, algún dato aclaratorio del proceso de refinanciación, algúna desinversión .... dá igual, algo será como excusa.

TODO CON TIEMPO Y SIN PRISAS TEMPORALES. Y DESDE LUEGO SIN ENCARIÑARSE DEL VALOR, PEORES FECHORÍAS HAN REALIZADO ÉSTOS PÁJAROS. El valor volverá a estar en los 2 euros, es muy probable ... pero estos señores son capaces que tirarlo a medio euro y luego subirlo en vertical.

En definitiva, no debería perder los 0,83 pero ya puestos en harina (y conscientes de que quienes menean el valor son expertos en barridas y demás), yo apuesto por salir del valor si pierde los 0,79. Por arriba, desde luego no realizaría una liquidación completa de la posición al llegar al euro. Si alguien va muy muy cargado, y viene desde los 0,8 aprox ... podría liquidar la mitad de la posición.
Es un riesgo porque lo mismo sube y luego baja con fuerza llevándose por delante los 0,8 .... pero es el riesgo asumido en este tipo de valores y en donde está la recompensa.

Otro buen deal de corto plazo es Gamesa. La vela de hoy es muy muy interesante. Si acaba como hoy (un despliegue verde en condiciones) y mañana arranca subiendo, el aspecto gráfico habrá mejorado significativamente hasta los 3,6. Y eso es un pastizal para quienes hayan entrado siguiendo la directriz alcista en series de hora como habíamos reflejado aquí la semana pasada (ahora está sobre los 3,10).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Os leo ahora desde el trabajo (falla el ERP propio del banco jeje, en un cierre financiero..) y bueno, pues eso, que sigue en pie todo lo que comentamos ultimamente (son post del miércoles hasta el sábado)


Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Interpretación en 2 escenarios paralelos pero a distinta escala (uno en horas y otro en días) del ibex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tb vale lo que dijimos para las 3 del otro día


Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Seguimos con el guión previsto:
> Gas Natural cerquita de zona de activación en 13,45, debería activar un 2º alcista en breve tiempo
> Enagás sigue haciéndolo muy bien, con 14,22 (equivaldría a 14,60 antes de dividendo)
> A3, la peor aunque sigue en zona de activación y recuperará máximos



De repsol, podéis ir al gráfico, no me acuerdo bien, pero debemos estar ya tocando el máximo de la segunda estructura.
Y finalmente, el dax, después de los 5970 activó la 2ª hasta los 6100, que también lo comentamos, aunque no compensa ahora entrar largos creo yo, mejor esperar a algún retroceso antes de ir a los 6100


Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Escapada de la familia .. y ahora veamos un poco el Dax:
> A veces, los gráficos diarios, no nos proporcionan demasiada información, yo siempre contrasto al final del día, cuando puedo que cada vez es menos, el gráfico en medio plazo en horas y semanas. El Dax en horas de varias sesiones nos dice cosas a fecha del viernes, veamos:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (2 Ene 2012)

Esteee... al final ¿alguien estaba en GAM? ::

¿o sólo fueron comentarios? No recuerdo.

ghkghk... ¿se ha cansado de las BME y se ha ido a buscar pastos más verdes y frescos?

A los que teneis profundidad de mercado ¿veis compras alemanas en la compañía? Lo digo por algo-que-alguien-me-dijo-que-le-habían-contado-que-habían-oído... Pero es que si es eso... están haciendo una chapuza de mucho cuidado...


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ene 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora de la nave nh entreprises

El dia amanecio pepon,siempre sucedia asi,siguio verde todo el dia con tendencia a avanzar rapidamente 
Poco volumen de negociacion,eso es bueno porque el valor sube,los leoncios han estado vendiendo para deshacer los beneficios de la semana pasada quedandose con algo residual del valor por si sube
No hay que confiarse por el resultado de hoy,ha sido fiesta en la bolsa de de Shanghai y nuestros chinos hoy estan de vacaciones ,mañana vendra la guerra de verdad y no seria
de extrañar que volviera a 2.18 mientras les quede papel, cosa de la que ya he dicho que no tienen mas de esta semana a menos que declaren nuevos cortos
Los demas leoncios estan al loro y estaran esperando al chino para comprarle a 2,18 con
perspectivas de revalorizacion

Debemos mantener nuestro objetivo en el 2,8 

En cuanto a PRISA,el valor esta muy gacelero no veo mucho leoncio trabajando ahi
mas bien parece que los leones se aburren con ese valor
Estad atentos a lo que ha dicho janus,no es un valor que tenga fundamentales que lo respalden y si mucha politica


----------



## VOTIN (2 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Esteee... al final ¿alguien estaba en GAM? ::
> 
> ¿o sólo fueron comentarios? No recuerdo.
> 
> ...



Hay un tio o varios que ha ganado 10.000 euros hoy operando de gaesco valores
,todos los demas han vendido a perdidas o casi todos
no mucho mas que reseñar
Al igual que prisa esta arruinada tecnicamente pero esta no tiene soporte politico ,yo me andaria con cuidado con meter la pasta ahi


----------



## atman (2 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay un tio o varios que ha ganado 10.000 euros hoy operando de gaesco valores
> ,todos los demas han vendido a perdidas o casi todos
> no mucho mas que reseñar
> Al igual que prisa esta arruinada tecnicamente pero esta no tiene soporte politico ,yo me andaria con cuidado con meter la pasta ahi



Sí he estado echando un vistazo parece que todo el movimiento es Renta4, Gaesco,... lo normal sería que una toma de posición se hiciera por aplicaciones. Pero... bueno habrá que esperar...


----------



## Mulder (2 Ene 2012)

El primer informe de volumen del año, que emosión 

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión ha sido en general gacelera, aunque hemos tenido una operación de compra a pecho descubierto de 103 contratos a las 10:50 sobre el 8555. Durante el día hemos tenido menos operaciones de lo habitual aunque la mayor parte han sido de compra y solo han aparecido un par de operaciones de venta visibles, pero sin importancia en todo el día.

En subasta han comprado unos 40 contratos.

En resumen, día perfecto de nuevo, volumen comprador, subasta alcista y precio pegado a máximos del día. Esto no augura nada bueno, aunque cuando se ponen en este plan a saber por donde tiran, sobre todo porque hoy han faltado muchos actores en el mercado. Parece una buena acumulación pero hay que cogerla con pinzas aun hasta que tengamos unas condiciones de mercado normales.

En un plano más a largo plazo hace tiempo dije por aquí que Enero sería un mes alcista hasta antes de su final, creo que esto podría ser así hasta que aparezca una buena noticia


----------



## The Hellion (2 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El primer informe de volumen del año, que emosión
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> ...



Entonces, la Brutal Retención de Renta* viene con su amigo el Brutal Rally Alcista.

Lisa Simpson, aka Sor Aya, dixit en el impresionante documento:

Soraya y Lisa on Vimeo


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ene 2012)

¿los futuros usanos son a las doce, como siempre?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Bueno, facilillo. El ibex estaba haciendo estructurillas de este corto plazo (hizo otras en velas de 5-10 minutos, pero vamos al grano), nuestro pequeño rally navideño, cuya 2ª activó en los 8612 y que lo enviará al entorno muy probablemente de los 8800 en principio.
Claro, hoy se paró en la directriz bajista de + largo plazo, aunque en este caso, no va a ser signiticativa. Mañana es probable que empiece probando el 50% del marubozu de hoy sobre los 8640 +-, aunque es una posiblidad nada más dado lo sobrecomprado de indicadores rápidos. Tiene justamente en los 8800 la MM 200 saludando y el final de la estructura, ahí yo ya no estaría largo...jeje salvo que eso, que le guste lo desconocido, si bien es cierto que podría rebasar la MM 200 minimamente como ha hecho alguna vez y cerrar un gap por a ir pendiente.
Pongo el volumen para que veáis que esta subida, a pesar de la prohibición de cortos en valores financieros, es muy falsa, para entrar y salir, aquí no hay barato nada, aunque nos lo parezca..


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ene 2012)

mañana los gusanos tumbaran o bendeciran estas subidas........ pero desde luego los leoncios q han jugueteado con el DAX estas navidades han sido unos maestros.... como se hacian los cojos hace unos dias y como han esprintado hoy.....


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> mañana los gusanos tumbaran o bendeciran estas subidas........ pero desde luego los leoncios q han jugueteado con el DAX estas navidades han sido unos maestros.... como se hacian los cojos hace unos dias y como han esprintado hoy.....



El movimiento de hoy en el chulibex ha sido muy importante desde el punto de vista técnico. Si supera en cierres los niveles de 8800, habrá que ponerse largo con todo lo gordo.

Hasta el rabo todo es toro y para nada soy alcista, pero si el mercado me pide entrar largo lo haré.

Suerte.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El movimiento de hoy en el chulibex ha sido muy importante desde el punto de vista técnico. Si supera en cierres los niveles de 8800, habrá que ponerse largo con todo lo gordo.
> 
> Hasta el rabo todo es toro y para nada soy alcista, pero si el mercado me pide entrar largo lo haré.
> 
> Suerte.



para mi es mas relevante el 1270 del S&P, puede q veamos mañana el ibex por encima del 8800 un buen rato, o incluso q cerremos en los alrededores......pero el cierre USA marcara el verdadero camino (ojo, q no descarto subidas fuertes, solo digo q ahora mismo no estan tan "claras" como parece) ::

suerte y al toro.... o al oso


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para mi es mas relevante el 1270 del S&P, puede q veamos mañana el ibex por encima del 8800 un buen rato, o incluso q cerremos en los alrededores......pero el cierre USA marcara el verdadero camino (ojo, q no descarto subidas fuertes, solo digo q ahora mismo no estan tan "claras" como parece) ::
> 
> suerte y al toro.... o al oso



Estamos en ese límite ideal para hacer cresting (en la dirección que sea). Pero si rompe al alza, el tren promete hasta los 9300.


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2012)

Desde luego que lo que nos muestra la pauta de precios del chulibex, no tiene nada que ver con lo que nos muestra el EUR/USD y el BUND (que son los canarios en la mina).

Pero siempre manda el precio.

A ver que hacen los usanos mañana.


----------



## pipoapipo (2 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos en ese límite ideal para hacer cresting (en la dirección que sea). Pero si rompe al alza, el tren promete hasta los 9300.



totalmente de acuerdo, hacia donde rompa hay recorrido......9300 aqui o 6400 en DAX............. para abajo tambien hay un buen trecho............veremos a ver q quieren hacer............. pero cuidado con falsas roturas q estos son capaces de hacer triple pirueta mortal para mayor escarnio de las gacelas


----------



## bertok (2 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> totalmente de acuerdo, hacia donde rompa hay recorrido......9300 aqui o 6400 en DAX............. para abajo tambien hay un buen trecho............veremos a ver q quieren hacer............. pero cuidado con falsas roturas q estos son capaces de hacer triple pirueta mortal para mayor escarnio de las gacelas



es que esto sin carne no funciooooona 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Repsol, ya cerquita de su 2º máximo histórico (línea negra) que coincide con el final de la segunda estructura. Su máximo histórico anda por los 24,9 creo, y hay una posibilidad + que real de alcanzarlo si se cumple una estructura que no dibujo de menor plazo, que corrige en torno al fibo del 50% (a mi gustan las que corrigen al 61,8% como por ejemplo la de mayor plazo u otras que se ven por ahí (ejemplo: eu/dólar), pero es una posibilidad. La clara era llegar a los 24,2 y algo.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> para mi es mas relevante el 1270 del S&P, puede q veamos mañana el ibex por encima del 8800 un buen rato, o incluso q cerremos en los alrededores......pero el cierre USA marcara el verdadero camino (ojo, q no descarto subidas fuertes, solo digo q ahora mismo no estan tan "claras" como parece) ::
> 
> suerte y al toro.... o al oso



Cuando todos os volváis alcistas, se irá llenando el horno y de repente pudieran dar cerrojazo.
El alcismo viene desde primeros de Diciembre, en la búsqueda clara que los máximos. Cuando llegue ahí, puede pasar cualquier cosa. Hasta hace poco, tenía claro que si llegaba rápido, sería una opción excepcional para abrir cortos pero ahora ya tengo la duda de si estos pájaros son capaces de hacer una extensión alcista para terminar de romper el guión.

La recesión se tiene que cotizar en bolsa, es cuestión de esperar y verlo. La banca usana está reventada, la banca europea está aletargada a pesar de que ya tienen superado el riesgo de la refinanciación a tres años y tienen asegurado un buen retorno que proporciona el carry trade entre BCE y deuda. Pero aún así, no chuta.

Para nada va a ser fácil con la foto que se está vislumbrando ahora. No olvidemos que estamos en 1260 en SP y no hace tanto se estaba mamoneando sobre los 1100. Cuando todo parece claro (como ahora el alcismo) será el momento de darse la vuelta.

Si le dá por subir y no parar, habrá que ir montado en el tren pero siempre mirando hacia atrás por si bien el negro cipotón. En los últimos 4 meses ha sido clavado, cuando parece que se cae, se dá la vuelta y tirar con fuerza. Cuando parece que se escapará hacia arriba (solo basta con ver la vela verde del último amago de fuga en 1290, ... hostion para abajo --más de 100 puntos en ese escenario--). Este año, por mucha protección vía stop loss, se intuye que va a ser necesario arriesgar.

Ojo con el eurodolar. En los próximos días tiene que resolver su situación técnica ... y de momento hasta que demuestre lo contrario ... es bajista.

Da la sensación que va a haber mucho ::::


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Repsol, ya cerquita de su 2º máximo histórico (línea negra) que coincide con el final de la segunda estructura. Su máximo histórico anda por los 24,9 creo, y hay una posibilidad + que real de alcanzarlo si se cumple una estructura que no dibujo de menor plazo, que corrige en torno al fibo del 50% (a mi gustan las que corrigen al 61,8% como por ejemplo la de mayor plazo u otras que se ven por ahí (ejemplo: eu/dólar), pero es una posibilidad. La clara era llegar a los 24,2 y algo.



Cómo ves enfrentar los máximos en 24,90 aprox?. Ese máximo constituyó un techo relevante con un cambio de tendencia de medio plazo. Ahora parece que lo va a enfrentar pero i)lleva más de un 30% de subida y ii)los máximos relevantes no suelen ser superados a la primera.

Podría haber una oportunidad bastante atractiva en términos de r/r de abrir un corto potente por ahí arriba. ¿qué te parece?.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, facilillo. El ibex estaba haciendo estructurillas de este corto plazo (hizo otras en velas de 5-10 minutos, pero vamos al grano), nuestro pequeño rally navideño, cuya 2ª activó en los 8612 y que lo enviará al entorno muy probablemente de los 8800 en principio.
> Claro, hoy se paró en la directriz bajista de + largo plazo, aunque en este caso, no va a ser signiticativa. Mañana es probable que empiece probando el 50% del marubozu de hoy sobre los 8640 +-, aunque es una posiblidad nada más dado lo sobrecomprado de indicadores rápidos. Tiene justamente en los 8800 la MM 200 saludando y el final de la estructura, ahí yo ya no estaría largo...jeje salvo que eso, que le guste lo desconocido, si bien es cierto que podría rebasar la MM 200 minimamente como ha hecho alguna vez y cerrar un gap por a ir pendiente.
> Pongo el volumen para que veáis que esta subida, a pesar de la prohibición de cortos en valores financieros, es muy falsa, para entrar y salir, aquí no hay barato nada, aunque nos lo parezca..



Aqui no hay quien Viva

¿comó ves al Santander?
en principio mi objetivo de salida son 6.04, ya que en 6.09-6.1 activaría un 2 alcista con objetivo 6.33 más o menos

muchas gracias


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

veo que Enagás está en sobre 14,47 ya recuperó los máximos (alguno de aquí se lo comenté hace un par de semanas cuando liquidó dividendo y preguntaba qué hacer cuando estaba en 13,7 y algo o por ahí, para que digan que los valores bajan después de repartir dividendo), pues que vea el gráfico de Enagás.
Otro valor que me gusta y me sigue gustando es *Gas Natural*. Veo dinero ahí para que los hayan entrado ya hace unas sesiones e incluso ahora jugando con stops cercandos pero no en %, sino en fibos y zonas de soporte importantes (yo lo pondría en el máximo de la primera estructura después de la apertura) y en principio debería de buscar el máximo de la 2ª estructura y aprovechar estos coletazos del ibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Ene 2012)

Ejercicio de estilo....

*BANKINTER*







Cago en la leche,estas cosas se avisan. Dos impulsos para arriba idénticos. Si rompe los 4,84€ podríamos pensar en un tercero que lo llevaría, en mi opinión, hasta los 5,12€ como mucho. Mucha guerra en esos niveles ha habido. 

Cuidadiiiirrrrnn


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Aqui no hay quien Viva
> 
> ¿comó ves al Santander?
> en principio mi objetivo de salida son 6.04, ya que en 6.09-6.1 activaría un 2 alcista con objetivo 6.33 más o menos
> ...



Santanter no me gusta nada en el largo plazo (de hecho, sigue bajista en el medio y largo y creo que se irá a los 3 pavos y poco o por ahí). Dicho, lo cual, lo podéis ver a simple vista, aunque hizo una estructura pequeñita de este rally navideño que bajo del 61,8% y no me gusta por eso, por no respetar los fibos aunque fue en la sombra y no a cierre de sesión y por eso la doy por buena, es decir, muy poco ortodoxa pero pasable, parece que el rango 6,06 y 6,11 los va a tocar haciendo un doble techo por objetivo de esta 2ª estructura. Es un valor que veo que están distribuyendo.. pero bueno, digamos que podría tener un objetivo en un mundo feliz en el que no creo muy bueno, si rompe esos 6,11-6,15 con una buena vela y volumen con objetivo 1 € más arriba..para flipar ehh? pero lo veo complicadete esos 6,15 No sé, pero yo saldría cuando toque esos 6,06 +- y esperaría a ver si rompe esos improbables 6,15 tal como dije antes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cómo ves enfrentar los máximos en 24,90 aprox?. Ese máximo constituyó un techo relevante con un cambio de tendencia de medio plazo. Ahora parece que lo va a enfrentar pero i)lleva más de un 30% de subida y ii)los máximos relevantes no suelen ser superados a la primera.
> 
> Podría haber una oportunidad bastante atractiva en términos de r/r de abrir un corto potente por ahí arriba. ¿qué te parece?.



Si, hay un corto muy atractivo si llega por ahí (yo los 24,2 los doy muy seguros desde hace tiempo, la otra dependerá si el ibex rompe esos 8800 por arriba), pero cuidado, los brokers posibles como renta 4, interdim, cmc, ig etc no son tontos, ya verás como o no dejan, o te multiplican las garantías por 3 y 4 como han hecho con telefónica (han pasado en 6 meses de pedir el 5% al 30% , ya se han dado cuenta del muerto y mira que el AT lo preveía..). Evidentemente, repsol, además de un monopolio (donde se colocan las familias de bastantes políticos) está siendo un valor peleado por otros factores que todos hemos visto este último año (sueño de grandeza de un constructor ido muy a menos como su constructora), ha aumentado el dividendo etc y eso, pero desde luego, si dejan cortos a esa altura, el que tenga mucha pasta, ya sabe..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando todos os volváis alcistas, se irá llenando el horno y de repente pudieran dar cerrojazo.
> El alcismo viene desde primeros de Diciembre, en la búsqueda clara que los máximos. Cuando llegue ahí, puede pasar cualquier cosa. Hasta hace poco, tenía claro que si llegaba rápido, sería una opción excepcional para abrir cortos pero ahora ya tengo la duda de si estos pájaros son capaces de hacer una extensión alcista para terminar de romper el guión.
> 
> La recesión se tiene que cotizar en bolsa, es cuestión de esperar y verlo. La banca usana está reventada, la banca europea está aletargada a pesar de que ya tienen superado el riesgo de la refinanciación a tres años y tienen asegurado un buen retorno que proporciona el carry trade entre BCE y deuda. Pero aún así, no chuta.
> ...



el euro/dólar y el volumen de este rally navideño, nos está diciendo muchas cosas. En carnavales estaremos por debajo de 7 miles...ahí va ese órdago!!:8::8: jeje.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ejercicio de estilo....
> 
> *BANKINTER*
> 
> ...



pues lo pusimos, lo pusimos..la verdad, bankinter lo ha hecho mejor que los grandes de su sector.


----------



## Janus (2 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, hay un corto muy atractivo si llega por ahí (yo los 24,2 los doy muy seguros desde hace tiempo, la otra dependerá si el ibex rompe esos 8800 por arriba), pero cuidado, los brokers posibles como renta 4, interdim, cmc, ig etc no son tontos, ya verás como o no dejan, o te multiplican las garantías por 3 y 4 como han hecho con telefónica (han pasado en 6 meses de pedir el 5% al 30% , ya se han dado cuenta del muerto y mira que el AT lo preveía..). Evidentemente, repsol, además de un monopolio (donde se colocan las familias de bastantes políticos) está siendo un valor peleado por otros factores que todos hemos visto este último año (sueño de grandeza de un constructor ido muy a menos como su constructora), ha aumentado el dividendo etc y eso, pero desde luego, si dejan cortos a esa altura, el que tenga mucha pasta, ya sabe..



En IG Markets puedes abrir cortos a tituplen y con una garantía del 5% (x20 leveraged).

Tengo programadas dos paquetes importantes en corto en 24.69 y 25.20. A esperar con tiento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En IG Markets puedes abrir cortos a tituplen y con una garantía del 5% (x20 leveraged).
> 
> Tengo programadas dos paquetes importantes en corto en 24.69 y 25.20. A esperar con tiento.



pues a aprovechar, pero hay que llegar, que con estructuras del 61,8 % es fácil pero con las que corrigen menos y activan posteriores, no me suelen dar tan buenas vibraciones, `pero si se te entran, chapeau!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Ene 2012)

Feliz año a todos y cuidado con los owneds, está el parket muy resbaladizo ::


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2012)

Mi primer intento de subir gráfico. Abertis

Aún no se pintar los fibos pero me hace ilu subirlo.... o intentarlo

PD Intento fallido..... Brrrrr
Seguiré probando


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Ene 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Feliz año a todos y cuidado con los owneds, está el parket muy resbaladizo ::



...aún estoy pensando que es lo que ha intentado hacer el gatete


----------



## FranR (2 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...aún estoy pensando que es lo que ha intentado hacer el gatete



Pues entonces tampoco podrá imaginar que le están haciendo a este....::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...aún estoy pensando que es lo que ha intentado hacer el gatete



jajaja yo tambien estaba pensando en eso y en la toña que parece se ha de pegar..............:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Ene 2012)

como veis telefonica? puede llegar a los 14? y porque IAG le ha costado pasar el 1.777 hoy?

por cierto: feliz año nuevo a todos, todos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

El Dax, activó un 2º alcista en los 5970 hasta los 6100 que ya avisamos y que aún no cumplió su objetivo y está cerquita, pero, cuidadin cuidadin, ni cortos ni largos estaría ya pq hay una media con la que hemos chocado.., que suba y si se va a los 6120 pues probamos cortos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mi primer intento de subir gráfico. Abertis
> 
> Aún no se pintar los fibos pero me hace ilu subirlo.... o intentarlo



chssss...!! lo de los fibos, que quedé entre nosotros  a ver si se va a enterar algún leoncio..


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2012)

Me comentan que en *bankinte**r *solo habia disponibles 223 títulos de telefónica para ponerse* corto*... que no hay stock en telefonica ni en repsol, ni en iberia ni en indra ni en arcelor....


¿¿¿Alguien que opere con ellos y lo confirme????


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Me comentan que en *bankinte**r *solo habia disponibles 223 títulos de telefónica para ponerse* corto*... que no hay stock en telefonica ni en repsol, ni en iberia ni en indra ni en arcelor....
> 
> 
> ¿¿¿Alguien que opere con ellos y lo confirme????



Jostias que susto


----------



## dj-mesa (2 Ene 2012)

No se No se, me he quedado un poco preocupado con lo que me comentaron, mañana al medio día/tarde creo que voy a empezar con mi acumulación de cortos


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Ene 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Feliz año a todos y cuidado con los owneds, está el parket muy resbaladizo ::





Pepitoria dijo:


> ...aún estoy pensando que es lo que ha intentado hacer el gatete



Es lo que pasa cuando vas sin SL ::


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

*Australia 1.44%*

Sin novedad en el frente, todo va según lo previsto (mañana verde) -algo me huele a chamusquina- esto parece muy fácil, todo esta muy tranquilo


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Santanter no me gusta nada en el largo plazo (de hecho, sigue bajista en el medio y largo y creo que se irá a los 3 pavos y poco o por ahí). Dicho, lo cual, lo podéis ver a simple vista, aunque hizo una estructura pequeñita de este rally navideño que bajo del 61,8% y no me gusta por eso, por no respetar los fibos aunque fue en la sombra y no a cierre de sesión y por eso la doy por buena, es decir, muy poco ortodoxa pero pasable, parece que el rango 6,06 y 6,11 los va a tocar haciendo un doble techo por objetivo de esta 2ª estructura. Es un valor que veo que están distribuyendo.. pero bueno, digamos que podría tener un objetivo en un mundo feliz en el que no creo muy bueno, si rompe esos 6,11-6,15 con una buena vela y volumen con objetivo 1 € más arriba..para flipar ehh? pero lo veo complicadete esos 6,15 No sé, pero yo saldría cuando toque esos 6,06 +- y esperaría a ver si rompe esos improbables 6,15 tal como dije antes.



muchisimas gracias, como ya te he dicho mi objetivo de salida es 6.04,
luego salir como alma que lleva el diablo, si alcanza esos 6.06 miel sobre horejuelas


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2012)

La bolsa de cristal - Tras dos aos de cadas,ahora toca subir


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La bolsa de cristal - Tras dos aos de cadas,ahora toca subir



Me da pánico pensar que la gente está siendo tan positiva con la bolsa.

Si yo fuese lenoncio aprovecharía ese positivismo, lanzaría un ordago bastante amplio (9.600/800 en el ibex) y desde ahí una caída lenta, que parezcan toma de beneficios y no caída, hasta los 5000


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

otro bancoorrrl

*BBVA*







Esta cerca de resistencias importantes (6,9x€). Si rompe los 6,86€ podría activarse el tramo final de un hipotético segundo impulso que lo debería llevar hasta los 7,42€.

Por cierto, el volumen de risa.

Ale, suerte!

edito: También soy de la opinion que estamos en proceso lléneme-el-horno-de-gacelas-por-favor.


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La bolsa de cristal - Tras dos aos de cadas,ahora toca subir



Una posibilidad como cualquier otra... la figura de giro puede estar ahí, tanto en las bolsas como en el BUND, pero eso no significa que vaya a realizarse. 

En los 8.300 se apreciaba cierto nerviosismo en el hilo, cuando en realidad era el mejor punto de compra para aprovechar la subida que estamos teniendo ahora, y justo en este punto que empiezan las resistencias serias, la gente empieza a ver muy clara la vuelta al alza, con noticias de fondo que asumen positivas para el mercado (recortes, etc). 

Lo mejor es ver las cosas en perspectiva. Si para ello es necesario exponerse muy levemente al mercado, sea así, porque durante las próximas semanas nos jugamos mucho, pero queda todavía tiempo de partido y tampoco tiene sentido adelantar el resultado (aunque ciertamente sí pienso que hay un equipo con más probabilidades de resultar victorioso).


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ene 2012)

Entro, veo que Acerinox es la mejor del Ibex, utilizo el "siyalodeciayo" de nuestro querido Mulder y me vuelvo a trabajar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2012)

De Hódar y Cárpatos poco hay que escuchar ....


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ene 2012)

A las 9:00, del dia siguiente, ing todavia no me ha ingresado los dividendos de REE. Mola.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ene 2012)

¿Se ha roto algo por arriba?


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Se ha roto algo por arriba?



Ayer se activó un segundo con objetivo 8.792.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Alemania e Italia jugando la final de la eurocopa. España y Francia eliminadas en primera ronda ::


----------



## tatur (3 Ene 2012)

Alguien me puede explicar esa diferencia entre DAX e IBEX?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> A las 9:00, del dia siguiente, ing todavia no me ha ingresado los dividendos de REE. Mola.



Imagino que al dia siguiente de la fecha de reparto de dividendo se lo ingresan a ING, y al próximo a usted.



tatur dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar esa diferencia entre DAX e IBEX?



A mi lo que me extraña es que viendo las empresas que alli cotizan y las puti-tas que tenemos aquí los índices esten correlados...


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Imagino que al dia siguiente de la fecha de reparto de dividendo se lo ingresan a ING, y al próximo a usted.



Que va, habitualmente pagan el mismo dia. En ING son normales los retrasos (en muchos brokers se cobra a primera hora), pero esto ya es un poco demasiado.


----------



## AssGaper (3 Ene 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar esa diferencia entre DAX e IBEX?



Simple, el ibex se "corrige" de antelación viendo que el DAX no va a subir más, es hora de correción, unos cortitos ante tanta euforia pepona iria bien, pero yo por si acaso, me mantengo al margen.

La mas minima bajada fuerte del DAX, desplomara el IBEX.


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Ene 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar esa diferencia entre DAX e IBEX?



Ellos son altos, rubios y de ojos azules.

Nosotros llevamos gallinas en nuestros viajes.

Es fácil xd


----------



## AssGaper (3 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ellos son altos, rubios y de ojos azules.
> 
> Nosotros llevamos gallinas en nuestros viajes.
> 
> Es fácil xd



Bueno bueno, eso ya no es así, en la época nazi si era notorio, pero cuando los sovieticos violaron a más de 2 millones de alemanas en el norte se ve un claro mestizaje racial, exterminando mucho el fenotipo germano.

Lo mismo sucede si viaja ustec por el sur, vera que el fenotipo germano ha quedado aniquilado, gracias las cientos de miles de mujeres que fueron violadas por marroquies y negros franceses enviados de las colonias.

Los alemanes ya no son tan rubios ni tan altos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

Hola chicos, nada desde el curre, comentar que parece que la cosa se va cumpliendo..
en abertis, me ha saltado una alarma de entrada y es que al rebasar la resistencia de los 12,50 euros, se me han activado dos estructuras de segundo impulso alcista, una de corto plazo con objetivo en los 13,55 y otra de mayor pero menos probable hacia los 13,64.
Veamos a ver qué ocurre...pero no tiene mala pinta para entrar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Ene 2012)

GHKGHK, al final te deshiciste de TR? han ido saliendo los contratos que comenté y alguno mas que se firmará en abril.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Ahí tienen al eurodolar. Muy importante, aún no definitivo, lo que está haciendo para los alcistas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, facilillo. El ibex estaba haciendo estructurillas de este corto plazo (hizo otras en velas de 5-10 minutos, pero vamos al grano), nuestro pequeño rally navideño, cuya 2ª activó en los 8612 y que lo enviará al entorno muy probablemente de los 8800 en principio.
> Claro, hoy se paró en la directriz bajista de + largo plazo, aunque en este caso, no va a ser signiticativa. Mañana es probable que empiece probando el 50% del marubozu de hoy sobre los 8640 +-, aunque es una posiblidad nada más dado lo sobrecomprado de indicadores rápidos. Tiene justamente en los 8800 la MM 200 saludando y el final de la estructura, ahí yo ya no estaría largo...jeje salvo que eso, que le guste lo desconocido, si bien es cierto que podría rebasar la MM 200 minimamente como ha hecho alguna vez y cerrar un gap por a ir pendiente.
> Pongo el volumen para que veáis que esta subida, a pesar de la prohibición de cortos en valores financieros, es muy falsa, para entrar y salir, aquí no hay barato nada, aunque nos lo parezca..



Por ahora, se va cumpliendo el guión prevista de ayer y perdón por el fardoteo..(compensa meternos más en gas natural y enagás, los veo muy estables)


----------



## mc_toni (3 Ene 2012)

Como observador simplemente escribo este mensaje para marcar el hilo con el puntito y desearos un 2012 muy pepón!

Este diciembre he estado desconectado del IBEX pero el rally navideño no ha existido, verdad?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Sobre mi salida de carrefour, por si le sirve a alguien.

Gracias a los comentarios de Claca reprimí mis instintos gaceleros y dejé correr las ganancias un poco más. ¿Como me planteé la salida? En el gráfico lo explico. El tiempo dirá si he hecho bien. En mi opinión debería ir entre los 17.4€ y 17.6€ y apoyarse en la directriz alcista que viene por abajo.







Estaré al tanto 



edito para no crear post nuevo: Han vuelto los chinos, el sr. Votín está medio loco contando las acciones que entran y salen ,le están tomando las medidas de una camisa blanca muy mona. ::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> GHKGHK, al final te desiciste de TR? han ido saliendo los contratos que comenté y alguno mas que se firmará en abril.



Si vendi, si... En algun momento habia que cortar la sangria...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> GHKGHK, al final te *desiciste *de TR? han ido saliendo los contratos que comenté y alguno mas que se firmará en abril.


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Ene 2012)

Bueno, hoy ando con jaleo de lo mío.

Decir que el EUR/USD ha tocado el techo para mi y ahora solo queda caída(espero). SL 1.3070 SP 1.291X


----------



## atman (3 Ene 2012)

Espere que ahora empiezan a desperezarse en yankilandia...


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

SP en 1276 en pre-mercado. A ver si se anima de una puta vez el IBEX y arrastra a los valores individuales ....

El eurodolar sigue fuerte, la plata ni que decir, al igual que el oro.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

joder con el DAX, arriba....pa abajo....arriba..... llegan los americanos y de momento estoy aprovechando (pura suerte)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP en 1276 en pre-mercado. A ver si se anima de una puta vez el IBEX y arrastra a los valores individuales ....
> 
> El eurodolar sigue fuerte, la plata ni que decir, al igual que el oro.



A ver si con eso se me empeponan las Patriot con un buen gap del 5% :baba:

PD: ya que os ponéis asinnn, corto €/$ 1.30326 SL SP ya a precio de entrada.
PD2:fuera +0€


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si con eso se me empeponan las Patriot con un buen gap del 5% :baba:
> 
> PD: ya que os ponéis asinnn, corto €/$ 1.30326 SL SP ya a precio de entrada.




Andas de nuevo en las Patriot?. Es de esperar un buen tirón mientras los índices y las materias primas estén fuertes. A mí me barrieron en 8,13 y se dió la vuelta en 8,12. Espera que hoy suba más del 6% si los índices no se estropean. Asín son los mercados ....

Be careful con el eurodolar. Está tardando en tirar hacia abajo ... por lo que tendrá que tirar hacia el otro lado porque donde está no se va a quedar. Si finalmente tirase hacia arriba, está por ver, las materias primas y los valores relacionados con ellas ... se despelotarán y meterán a los índices en un rally más sólido. Es puede ser la jugada con la que llenar el horno hasta los topes. Un mes así ... y habrían conseguido que calase lo de que este año se subirá.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2012)

Que susto con los futuros usanos. Que gap han dejado.

El sp por los 1280


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Andas de nuevo en las Patriot?. Es de esperar un buen tirón mientras los índices y las materias primas estén fuertes. A mí me barrieron en 8,13 y se dió la vuelta en 8,12. Espera que hoy suba más del 6% si los índices no se estropean. Asín son los mercados ....
> 
> Be careful con el eurodolar. Está tardando en tirar hacia abajo ... por lo que tendrá que tirar hacia el otro lado porque donde está no se va a quedar.



Entré en 8.15$, SP ya en 8.35$. Lo que tire para arriba bienvenido sea. El aftermarket lo cerró en 8.52. A ver si llega al primer objetivo que tengo que es 8.75 y subo el SP. 

Esperemos que la cosa siga bien :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entré en 8.15$, SP ya en 8.35$. Lo que tire para arriba bienvenido sea. El aftermarket lo cerró en 8.52. A ver si llega al primer objetivo que tengo que es 8.75 y subo el SP.
> 
> Esperemos que la cosa siga bien :rolleye:



Ya sabes, acompáñalo con un stop amplio y hasta donde te lleve. Le vas a poder sacar 1 ó 2 euros fácil si las materias primas tiran hacia arriba por la debilidad del dolar si persistiera.

Te voy a contar mi última fechoría, ando largo en Barclays desde 178,8. Cargador medio.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Las Gamesas anda bastante bien tras el excepcional cierre de ayer (super verde). Hoy ha hecho lo que tocaba, marcar máximos por encima de los de ayer ... y estoy viendo mucho movimiento en las posiciones del bid. Si termina dando la vuelta a la vela de hoy y la finaliza en verde, será un signo de mucha fortaleza en el corto. En ese caso, los 3,60 estarían dentro de lo bastante probable. Sería un buen sitio donde liquidar la mitad de la posición y tirar con el resto hacia los 4 si es que los índices siguen pepones.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entré en 8.15$, SP ya en 8.35$. Lo que tire para arriba bienvenido sea. El aftermarket lo cerró en 8.52. A ver si llega al primer objetivo que tengo que es 8.75 y subo el SP.
> 
> Esperemos que la cosa siga bien :rolleye:



Donde miras el aftermarket de Patriot y en general de los valores usanos?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Andas de nuevo en las Patriot?. Es de esperar un buen tirón mientras los índices y las materias primas estén fuertes. A mí me barrieron en 8,13 y se dió la vuelta en 8,12. Espera que hoy suba más del 6% si los índices no se estropean. Asín son los mercados ....
> 
> Be careful con el eurodolar. Está tardando en tirar hacia abajo ... por lo que tendrá que tirar hacia el otro lado porque donde está no se va a quedar. Si finalmente tirase hacia arriba, está por ver, las materias primas y los valores relacionados con ellas ... se despelotarán y meterán a los índices en un rally más sólido. Es puede ser la jugada con la que llenar el horno hasta los topes. Un mes así ... y habrían conseguido que calase lo de que este año se subirá.



Como me dijiste que te avisara en lo de los hoteles...
Los chinos estan muy debiles ,han subido a 2,20 la venta de papel 
ya no quieren vender a 2,18
Por el lado de la demanda de 2.175 a 2.195 esta muy fuerte 55k y la oferta de 2.20 a 2.225 unos 16k
Los chinos llevan vendidos hoy 77k y no quieren vender por debajo de 2,20 yo llevo puesta la orden a 2,18 pero nanai ,naranjas de la china
Los cortos han bajado de 0.8 a 0.5 el dia 30/12/11
Es posible un latigazo fuerte si sale alguna notcia positiva porque el mercado 
esta muy receptivo


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como me dijiste que te avisara en lo de los hoteles...
> Los chinos estan muy debiles ,han subido a 2,20 la venta de papel
> ya no quieren vender a 2,18
> Por el lado de la demanda de 2.175 a 2.195 esta muy fuerte 55k y la oferta de 2.20 a 2.225 unos 16k
> ...



Ah! que anda esperando que baje a 2,18 para acumular más?.
En el libro de órdenes veo bastante más fuerte el lado del bid que el del ask pero son órdenes pequeñas que pueden ser barridas con facilidad. Aún hay tela que cortar.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Los chinos ya llevan 130k en ventas,ya no querran bajar mas
el papel se les acaba y cierran a las 13,30 o 14 h
luego viene peponeo

PD
Barren a todo el que quiera a 2,20 pero de ahi ya no bajan mas


----------



## diosmercado (3 Ene 2012)

Compren compren, que ya me quedan poquitas.

Y el dow subiendo ya mas de 200 puntos. Del crudo... ya se huele Ormuz.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Compren compren, que ya me quedan poquitas.
> 
> Y el dow subiendo ya mas de 200 puntos. Del crudo... ya se huele Ormuz.



Sr. diosmercado, compramos el año pasado :: 
Ademas de Bentley con chófer, +30cm y tal, los conforeros del HVEI35 no esperamos a las noticias. Las noticias nos siguen a nosotros :XX: Por otro lado, está todo descontado :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Jua,jua,jua

Son como peces,los leoncios les van colocando ordenes pequeñas de compra a 2,20 y al ratillo llegan los chinos vendiendo jua,jua,jua
Eso si ,como le metan un paquete de 10k o mayor se retiran hacia arriba,dentro de poco abandonaran la frontera del 2,20 para pasar a la resitencia del 2,210


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Donde miras el aftermarket de Patriot y en general de los valores usanos?



Perdona, no había visto el post. A veces en yahoo finance, otras en la web de nasdaq. Existen varios sites donde verlo.

After Hours Trading | Afterhours Stock Market Quotes - NASDAQ.com


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2012)

REPSOL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-26.html#post5501707

Hoy:







El planteamiento se ha cumplido a la perfección, con el mínimo en 22,005 euros, sin comprometer, por lo tanto, la zona de stop en los 21,70. Según lo dicho alcanzado el objetivo era venta inmediata, y de hecho vemos como el precio se ha girado con contundencia al llegar a la directriz bajista trazada en el último gráfico.

Ahora las divergencias bajistas que se acumulan desde hace un mes se empiezan a notar, y la directriz acelerada podría ceder próximamente. En mi opinión ya no hay que estar en REPSOL y es más bien momento de esperar acontecimientos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> REPSOL:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Esta mañana he puesto radio intereconomía para que oir que decían. En todas las llamadas de la gacelería el consejo era: COMPRA! Me resultó curiosa la llamada de una oyente que preguntaba si era buena opción comprar REPSOL sobre máximos. Pues el tio va y le dice, con otras palabras, _claro que si prehioza, si baja, siempre te queda el dividendo_.

Sentimiento contrario a lo que digan los mass mierda, siempre!

edito: ¿No habrán subido, quien sea, REPSOL para que SACYR pueda vender en mejores condiciones y no se vaya al carajo directamente? ienso:

edito2: Rio tinto subiendo 5.7% :baba:


----------



## Claca (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esta mañana he puesto radio intereconomía para que oir que decían. En todas las llamadas de la gacelería el consejo era: COMPRA! Me resultó curiosa la llamada de una oyente que preguntaba si era buena opción comprar REPSOL sobre máximos. Pues el tio va y le dice, con otras palabras, _claro que si prehioza, si baja, siempre te queda el dividendo_.
> 
> Sentimiento contrario a lo que digan los mass mierda, siempre!
> 
> ...



El dividendo es algo muy bueno, de hecho creo que se ha agotado en casi todas las jugueterías porque no hay niño que no se lo haya pedido a los reyes magos. Si las acciones bajan: dividendo. ¡Qué palabra! Relaja, desestresa y es además sinónimo de consuelo, ¿qué más se puede pedir? 

Sobre REP, en el largo plazo:







Tal vez un tri... perdón, tal vez un TRIÁNGULO dentro de un gran expansivo. Las divergencias son muy bestias.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ene 2012)

Hablando de dividendos, ya me han pagado el de REE. Aplicando la nueva retencion al capital de un 21%


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ene 2012)

¿Que objetivos hay por abajo?, ¿sigue el IBEX en un canal bajista?


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Auguro tarde pepona, espero no equivocarme.

Y pase lo que pase ya pasaré a dejar mi 'siyalodeciayo' o mi owned en toda la jeta


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

El 45% del papel de hoy lo llevan vendido los chinos de los hoteles pero a 2,20 
cuando se vayan dentro de un rato
va a pegar esto un peponazo ..................compra 76k venta 7k
hay mucho desequilibrio en el libro


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Auguro tarde pepona, espero no equivocarme.
> 
> Y pase lo que pase ya pasaré a dejar mi 'siyalodeciayo' o mi owned en toda la jeta



También lo pienso yo. Ya saben que generalmente cuando el SP abre subiendo más del 1,5%, suele ser muy pepón y termina por encima del 2-2,5% claramente. Además, si se trata de llenar el horno .... pues a eso.

Como usted ha sido el primero en mojarse, se llevará el "siyalodeciayo" o el owned :

P.D: Entiendo que está bien el saldo de los leoncios en positivo para el Eurostock, no?


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El 45% del papel de hoy lo llevan vendido los chinos de los hoteles pero a 2,20
> cuando se vayan dentro de un rato
> va a pegar esto un peponazo ..................compra 76k venta 7k
> hay mucho desequilibrio en el libro



No me incite ... que no me gusta invertir en las empresas apuntodequebrarselosdineros ::


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No me incite ... que no me gusta invertir en las empresas apuntodequebrarselosdineros ::



LIBRO
COMPRA- 84K VENTA 14K
Mayor tonto vendedor cn capital market 272k DE 572K
a 2,20 ya se estan poniendo rebeldes para vender je,je


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Premarket PCX 8,935$ +5,67% :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :baba:


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> También lo pienso yo. Ya saben que generalmente cuando el SP abre subiendo más del 1,5%, suele ser muy pepón y termina por encima del 2-2,5% claramente. Además, si se trata de llenar el horno .... pues a eso.
> 
> Como usted ha sido el primero en mojarse, se llevará el "siyalodeciayo" o el owned :
> 
> P.D: Entiendo que está bien el saldo de los leoncios en positivo para el Eurostock, no?



Tanto el Ibex como el Eurostxx están con el saldo negativo hoy, por eso parece que dude un poco con lo de la peponada vespertina, pero es que tengo la sensación de que va a suceder eso y que la bajada que llevamos hoy es solo una pequeña corrección de rigor.


----------



## aksarben (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Premarket PCX 8,935$ +5,67% :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :baba:



:Aplauso:

(+10% de IVA)


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Auguro tarde pepona, espero no equivocarme.
> 
> Y pase lo que pase ya pasaré a dejar mi 'siyalodeciayo' o mi owned en toda la jeta



En en Dax de momento lo esta clavando....fue leerle y empezar a comprar (iba a comenzar con mi acumulación de cortos, lo dejare para mas tarde).... a ver como evoluciona esto... thanks


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> (+10% de IVA)



Ya tocaba después de dos patinazos con las patriot. 

PCX 9$ +6,26%


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tocaba después de dos patinazos con las patriot.
> 
> PCX 9$ +6,26%



Ojalá le suba hasta 11 por lo menos y las plusvis se las meta a Prisa, ahí hace falta gasolina ::


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Parece que los chinos han rendido ya los 2,20


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tocaba después de dos patinazos con las patriot.
> 
> PCX 9$ +6,26%



Ya tienes el dolar por título. A pocas acciones que hayas comprado, ya tienes para los reyes. Protege la posición.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

Al Dax le esta costando seguir el ritmos de los Usanos, se encontró con una resistencia


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya tocaba después de dos patinazos con las patriot.
> 
> PCX 9$ +6,26%



Ojalá le suba hasta 11 por lo menos y las plusvis se las meta a Prisa, ahí hace falta gasolina ::


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Amigo Votin, vaya pedorras las NH y Prisa en el día de hoy. Con el peponismo de hoy y andamos en rojo. Uno de los dos nos vamos a llevar el owned del día, porque no veo ningún otro candidato en el hilo.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

No me extrañaría que lo dejen para esta noche... (bajamos un poco esta tarde), y justo en la ultima hora... los últimos minutos... pepitorian


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Votin, vaya pedorras las NH y Prisa en el día de hoy. Con el peponismo de hoy y andamos en rojo. Uno de los dos nos vamos a llevar el owned del día, porque no veo ningún otro candidato en el hilo.



Los hoteles tienen un buen dia,los chinos llevan soltado 351k de papel y van retrocediendo,no tienen mas de dos dias de vida a este ritmo y luego saltara de golpe a 2,30 y de ahi a 2,5 si no aparecen la semana que viene estamos el lunes
ya por ese nivel


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen



Le acaban de meter bastante gasolina alcista, aunque el saldo en el Ibex sigue ligeramente negativo, el Eutostoxx ya ha pasado al positivo con prácticamente dos operaciones gordas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya tienes el dolar por título. A pocas acciones que hayas comprado, ya tienes para los reyes. Protege la posición.



SP subido a 8,90$


----------



## atman (3 Ene 2012)

Resistencia en el SP en 1292-3 (máximos del día 27/10) y luego tengo un nivel que ha funcionado un monçton, y que no sé desde cuando arrastro ya en 1296-7.

En Heiken, parece indicar que la subida se agota. Hace falta más pasta.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> SP subido a 8,90$



Como mola ir en un Formula 1, eh?. Te acostumbras y cuando te montas en un Iberdrola te sabe a poco :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como mola ir en un Formula 1, eh?. Te acostumbras y cuando te montas en un Iberdrola te sabe a poco :XX:



Si bueno, es complicadillo poner los stops. Por lo demás es, por no encontrar otra palabra mejor, emocionante ir en estas acciones. Después de los dos primeros revolcones he aprendido la lección. Ajusta stop. Si te lo ventila, estabas en el lado perdedor forastero. 

Ahora a ver que hace, es que es muy jodida. A ver si no pierde los 9,08$.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Joder, están las carboneras que estallan!!!. Todas por encima del 6%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, están las carboneras que estallan!!!. Todas por encima del 6%.



Estos, que se están hinchando a comprar


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si bueno, es complicadillo poner los stops. Por lo demás es, por no encontrar otra palabra mejor, emocionante ir en estas acciones. Después de los dos primeros revolcones he aprendido la lección. Ajusta stop. Si te lo ventila, estabas en el lado perdedor forastero.
> 
> Ahora a ver que hace, es que es muy jodida. A ver si no pierde los 9,08$.



Aguanta mecha. Yo también me veo cachondo con Barclays. Está a 185 y entré con medio cargador esta mañana a 178,8. Multiplico y me pongo cachondo ... pero no voy a vender. Hay que seguirla con el stop .... y viendo que el chart está alcista.
Las Gamesas anda muy parecidas a Barclays.

Donde se gana muchas veces, es sabiendo vender.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Gacelón. No me gusta lo que veo. Poca chicha en el lado comprador. Fuera. Así termino una cosa de curro, si no no hay manera. 8.15->9.09. Fin de la historia.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Ene 2012)

Vaya trallazo le has metido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Vaya trallazo le has metido.



Fíjese que, con esta operación, salvo las dos fallidas anteriores. Además de un par de lecciones aprendidas. Con esto y las carreful, le puedo comprar el barco pirata a mi sobrino .


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

*Vuelve el rumor: S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia*

Vuelve el rumor: S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia - elEconomista.es


----------



## vyk (3 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Vuelve el rumor: S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia*
> 
> Vuelve el rumor: S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia - elEconomista.es



Pues o está descontado o parece que no afecta mucho: Ibex 35 +0,18%


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fíjese que, con esta operación, salvo las dos fallidas anteriores. Además de un par de lecciones aprendidas. Con esto y las carreful, le puedo comprar el barco pirata a mi sobrino .



Evita mirarlas mucho para que no te dé rabia. La plusvi no te la quita nadie .... bueno el 7X% porque el resto va para los HDLGP en impuestos. Ya me salió la vena revindicativa.


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Vuelve el rumor: S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia*
> 
> Vuelve el rumor: S&P podría rebajar hoy la calificación de Francia - elEconomista.es



Ahora es el momento de buscar una buena noticia para alarmarse 

Si todo es malo no bajaremos...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Vaya traca
De 1060k vendidas,480k las han vendido los chinos
Hay cola para comprar a 2,20 de 111k
Estos no llegan a fin de semana vendiendo acciones,mañana estan fuera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vaya traca
> De 1060k vendidas,480k las han vendido los chinos
> Hay cola para comprar a 2,20 de 111k
> Estos no llegan a fin de semana vendiendo acciones,mañana estan fuera





No siga con esos cantos de sirena que estoy fuera de todo y la ansia viva me puede!!!

P.S. Parece que siempre se les van a acabar las acciones, pero nunca termina de peponear como dios manda. A ver si esta semana le pegan un _jostión _bueno parriba!


*@Janus* ¿¿Objetivo de sus barclays 212????

edito: El ansia viva me puede!! Estuadiando cortos a viscofan. Ese ansiaaaaa :no:


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora es el momento de buscar una buena noticia para alarmarse
> 
> Si todo es malo no bajaremos...



esperamos el informe, hay bajas leonilas::


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No siga con esos cantos de sirena que estoy fuera de todo y la ansia viva me puede!!!
> 
> P.S. Parece que siempre se les van a acabar las acciones, pero nunca termina de peponear como dios manda. A ver si esta semana le pegan un _jostión _bueno parriba!
> 
> ...



196 con stop loss dinámico a 8 de distancia por detrás.
En Gamesa, media posición a 3,58 y el resto a 4 si llegara ahí. Stop dinámico a 0,19 por detrás.

Me voy a correr 12 kilometrillos y a pensar en las Prisa.::


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No siga con esos cantos de sirena que estoy fuera de todo y la ansia viva me puede!!!
> 
> P.S. Parece que siempre se les van a acabar las acciones, pero nunca termina de peponear como dios manda. A ver si esta semana le pegan un _jostión _bueno parriba!
> 
> ...



Viscofan: desde luego que está en el límite para no deshacer el SHS. El MACD está muy alto pero en el paso demostró que podía estarlo más.

Lo sigo de forma exhaustiva y la vela de hoy no me ha gustado nada. A poco más que siga al alza habría que olvidarse de cortos al menos en el corto plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2012)

Precisión máxima

Morgan Stanley: "El S&P terminará 2012 en los 1.167 puntos" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Mulder (3 Ene 2012)

Pues como dije antes me paso por aquí para dejar mi:

*Siyalodecíayo* 

Y también para poner el volumen de los leoncios.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

La sesión ha sido de nuevo gacelera y además bajista, la operación más destacada del día han sido una venta a pecho descubierto de 119 contratos a las 10:10 en 8585. Durante el resto del tiempo no hemos tenido nada más destacable, aunque el saldo del día haya quedado negativo tampoco se ha alejado mucho del cero total, parece otro día de trámite alcista con poco gas.

En subasta han vendido unos 84 contratos.

En resumen, seguimos apáticos en el mercado y parece que meten más volumen las gacelas que los leoncios, parece que es cierto que están en modo 'llenar el horno'. Hoy tenemos saldo negativo y subasta negativa, pero el precio ha quedado muy cerca de máximos y además la tarde ha sido más pepona que la mañana, otra jornada que queda un poco dudosa por el bajo volumen, creo que mañana podríamos empezar el día con gap a la baja y/o bajada en los primeros momentos de la mañana para luego seguir subiendo si no aparece volumen vendedor fuerte.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2012)

Morgan Stanley: "El S&P terminará 2012 en los 1.167 puntos" - elEconomista.es

Lo del cálculo de la media es pa matarlos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viscofan: desde luego que está en el límite para no deshacer el SHS. El MACD está muy alto pero en el paso demostró que podía estarlo más.
> 
> Lo sigo de forma exhaustiva y la vela de hoy no me ha gustado nada. A poco más que siga al alza habría que olvidarse de cortos al menos en el corto plazo.



Gracias, esta noche me haré un gráfico a ver que veo por ahí.

Por cierto, si quieren partirse el pecho de risa o bien ir al consulado más próximo a pedir _asilo intelectual_, lean los comentarios de la noticia Diario Publico se va al cuerno.




bertok dijo:


> Morgan Stanley: "El S&P terminará 2012 en los 1.167 puntos" - elEconomista.es
> 
> Lo del cálculo de la media es pa matarlos


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora del navio NH enterprises

Martes,vaya tela marinera

LAS VENTAS NETAS DE ACCIONES han sido de 693.393 de las cuales 537.413 las han soltado los chinitos

Mi no entender
Mi estar ANONADADO

No hago mas comentarios porque si me caigo me parto
Los leoncios parecen marranos en una charca disfrutando de las compras

Mañana mas ja,ja,ja

Aqui hay uno o muy listo o muy tonto


----------



## tortilla (3 Ene 2012)

Vengo a poner algunos gráficos aunque todavía quedan restos de luz en la calle.

DAX


IBEX


SANTANDER aka el banco del botas


TELEFONICA aka el cortijo del chorizo del reino XXXVVIII Cesartio Alertamen


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Vengo a poner algunos gráficos aunque todavía quedan restos de luz en la calle.
> 
> DAX
> 
> ...



Buen gráfico del chulibex


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> En resumen, seguimos apáticos en el mercado y parece que meten más volumen las gacelas que los leoncios, *parece que es cierto que están en modo 'llenar el horno'.* Hoy tenemos saldo negativo y subasta negativa, pero el precio ha quedado muy cerca de máximos y además la tarde ha sido más pepona que la mañana,..


----------



## tortilla (3 Ene 2012)

Tengo una pregunta que alguno seguro me sabe o intenta responder.

Igual sirve para hacer una porra y todo.

¿El de hoy qué tipo de gap es? Si es que es algún tipo de gap. DAX y SP500.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta que alguno seguro me sabe o intenta responder.
> 
> Igual sirve para hacer una porra y todo.
> 
> ¿El de hoy qué tipo de gap es? Si es que es algún tipo de gap. DAX y SP500.



De extremaunción :XX:


----------



## terelu (3 Ene 2012)

Que tal año veis a Telefonica?
Tiene opciones a recuperar los 16 euros de octubre o bien le pesara la disminución del dividendo?


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Ene 2012)

Hoy toca barbas a las ocho, por cierto.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

terelu dijo:


> Que tal año veis a Telefonica?
> Tiene opciones a recuperar los 16 euros de octubre o bien le pesara la disminución del dividendo?



Es una de las favoritas para ir de culo hacia los 12 y luego 10 euros/accion


----------



## << 49 >> (3 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta que alguno seguro me sabe o intenta responder.
> 
> Igual sirve para hacer una porra y todo.
> 
> ¿El de hoy qué tipo de gap es? Si es que es algún tipo de gap. DAX y SP500.



El SP500 ha abierto hoy a 1258,86 que es una subida con respecto al cierre del viernes pasado. ¿Qué clase de porra quieres hacer con eso? Los gaps que ya han ocurrido son los que son, ¿no? O a lo mejor es que no entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

Venga que a lo mejor lo intentamos otra vez, veo un final ajustado y fallido :fiufiu:, vayan preparando a Gandaff


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Se me ha ocurrido asi de pronto a lo tonto a lo tonto
que si la accion de nh esta manipulada a la baja en 2,2 y HNA lanzara una opa del 20% sobre la empresa pagando a 3 euros la accion serian 50 millones de acciones ,total 150 millones .
Se ahorraria asi por la patilla 200 millones de euros sobre los 350 que pensaba pagary
se pegaria un negocio de libro

Comentarios por favor,el tema es interesante


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

qué tal, por fin en casita.
Bueno, vamos a ver el aspecto de varios valores etc. He visto que Claca ya ha expuesto el gráfico de repsol llegando a objetivos en torno a los 24,2 y algo creo que era y bueno, aún cabe la posibilidad de dilatarse aunque yo me conformaría ya con este objetivo (lo recomendamos con 2 € menos, así que..).
Bueno, uno por ejemplo: Gas Natural:





Lleva fuerza, puede mañana quizás empezar probando la sombra de hoy como soporte, pero debería buscar el objetivo. (ojo!! pero no más, ya que está muy acumulado y sobrecomprado). Similar gráfico podréis ver en Enagás por ejemplo.
Ayer, no me acuerdo bien, pero alguién me preguntó por Abertis.





Pues tiene buena pinta, es cierto que está sobrecomprado el estocástico, pero parece que está en cierta tendencia y ahí el estocástico no suele ser válido. En estos casos, es mejor esperar a que se estabilice el RSI en sobrecompra, además MACD ha cortado bien al alza, no sé, yo estoy dentro desde ayer pq me gustó mucho la primera gran estructura corrigiendo al 61,8% y la rotura aunque no es con buen vela, es válida y pues eso, dentro con un stop sobre los 12,5. Además, veréis que va realizando otras pequeñitas estructuras tal como dibujo en menor plazo


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se me ha ocurrido asi de pronto a lo tonto a lo tonto
> que si la accion de nh esta manipulada a la baja en 2,2 y HNA lanzara una opa del 20% sobre la empresa pagando a 3 euros la accion serian 50 millones de acciones ,total 150 millones .
> Se ahorraria asi por la patilla 200 millones de euros sobre los 350 que pensaba pagary
> se pegaria un negocio de libro
> ...



Sí que es interesante; me imagino, por una parte, que cuando una empresa abre sus libros para que otra estudie la posibilidad de una fusión, participación o lo que sea, se firmarán una serie de protocolos que, además de obligar a pagar una cantidad en caso de echarse atrás, impida ese tipo de operación. 

Por otra parte, creo recordar que cuando se hace una OPA a un determinado precio, el OPADOR solo puede aumentar su oferta una sola vez, por lo que la manipulación china, si es excesivamente burda, puede ofrecerle a Melia, AC o a quien sea, la oportunidad de hacerse con ese 20 por ciento a un precio competitivo, en caso de que lo sea. 

Ciertamente, la legislación sobre OPAS es apasionante.


----------



## tortilla (3 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> El SP500 ha abierto hoy a 1258,86 que es una subida con respecto al cierre del viernes pasado. ¿Qué clase de porra quieres hacer con eso? Los gaps que ya han ocurrido son los que son, ¿no? O a lo mejor es que no entiendo la pregunta.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

Nh, el valor estrella del foro...





Bueno, este valor es una mierda completa en todos sus plazos por lo que deberiamos analizarlo en el muy muy corto plazo, y bueno, sí, ha realizado una estructura bonita corrigiendo al 61,8%, pero no estaría dentro, a no ser que rompiese los 2,35 con objetivo 2,5 +-, 15 céntimos es buen bocado dado el escaso valor de la acción, pero simplemente eso, si rompe y tal. Es un valor tan penoso que la media que va bajando ni es la de 200 sesiones (la de 50 en este caso), pero bueno, hay mucha gente que le gusta entrar cuando consideran que ese valor determinado está muy barato pq ha caído mucho, gran error cometido gracias a Dios muy regularmente..Tiene como máxima alegría un gap abierto , eso sí, que milagrosamente podría intentar cerrar y un estocástico aún creciendo, pero ni con éste ni el pasado escenario estaría dentro


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí que es interesante; me imagino, por una parte, que cuando una empresa abre sus libros para que otra estudie la posibilidad de una fusión, participación o lo que sea, se firmarán una serie de protocolos que, además de obligar a pagar una cantidad en caso de echarse atrás, impida ese tipo de operación.
> 
> Por otra parte, creo recordar que cuando se hace una OPA a un determinado precio, el OPADOR solo puede aumentar su oferta una sola vez, por lo que la manipulación china, si es excesivamente burda, puede ofrecerle a Melia, AC o a quien sea, la oportunidad de hacerse con ese 20 por ciento a un precio competitivo, en caso de que lo sea.
> 
> Ciertamente, la legislación sobre OPAS es apasionante.



Lo cierto es que parece mucho negocio respecto la umbral que suponía el anterior precio, pero se trata de determinar si el precio actual es justo o no. Otro tema es el valor, parámetro empresarial que luce por su ausencia generalmente en los mercados.
Tan chollo no debe ser cuando no lo han hecho ni ningún otro ha lanzado una opa. Pongamos un BMW M5 a 20.000 euros, dura lo que un caramelo en un asilo. NH no es tanto chollo como se piensa.

Por otro lado, se podrían gastar 60 millones para tirarlo hasta 1 euro y así tendrían mucho más chollo, no?. Amigos, no es un chollo porque si lo fuera .... por qué el M5 si se vendería y NH no se hace?.

De momento, es una acción ñordo hasta que se gane el respecto del personal ... y para eso tiene que subir y comportarse con eggs. No puede ser que cuatro chinorris le den por el culo!:XX:

P.D: Lo mismo es que tiene perspectivas pobres de generación de margen a futuro como consecuencia de la recesión probable en los principales destinos urbanos en los que opera ....


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Ene 2012)

> Ayer, no me acuerdo bien, pero alguién me preguntó por Abertis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todavía no he comenzado el aprendizaje del idioma estocástico, así que a mi no me dice nada 
Pero creo que esto con tiempo, una caña, leyendo y mirando muchos gráficos acaba siendo como los ECG, les echas un ojo y ya sabes si hay que correr o tienes tiempo.
Ahora estoy en dique seco, mañana abro cuenta con Bankinter, que ya estoy harta de que me exprima el BBV.

Si mañana sigue a tiro dispararemos....
Thanks por el gráfico


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Ene 2012)

*ANHQV* presumo que el objetivo de gas es 14 pero los indicadores estan reventados como casi todos los valores, por cierto, alguna idea de lo que ocurre con el ibex y dax estan muy descorrelados aparte de sea un chicharro el propio indice, al final en el san me salto el SL y la jodim............


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Todavía no he comenzado el aprendizaje del idioma estocástico, así que a mi no me dice nada
> Pero creo que esto con tiempo, una caña, leyendo y mirando muchos gráficos acaba siendo como los ECG, les echas un ojo y ya sabes si hay que correr o tienes tiempo.
> Ahora estoy en dique seco, mañana abro cuenta con Bankinter, que ya estoy harta de que me exprima el BBV.
> 
> ...



El estocástico no es tendencial y es un indicador rápido, como el CCI o Williams que dicen +- lo mismo pero a distinta intensidad. Cuando estamos en tendencia +- aunque sea de corto, es estocástico, nos sirve para no estar superlanzados pero nada más, en esos casos, es mejor ver las jorobas que hace el MACD, si rompió al alza la línea media y sobre todo, esperar a que el RSI se estabilice una vez llegado a sobrecompra. Bueno, no me enrollo, ya pondré algún ejemplo de lo que quiero decir.
De todas formas, no sé si tú u otro estabais en Enagás?? es que yo creo que incluso después de repartir dividendo, lo está haciendo también muy bien.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Nh, el valor estrella del foro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le van a tildar como "hereje"::. No ha leido usted los libros contables de esta magnífica empresa?::

Yo añadiría a su post, que desde el 13 de diciembre, el volumen es claramente descendente por lo que en la lateralidad actual no se percibe signos de acumulación en ninguna serie de precios. Eso es muy peligroso sobre todo si de repente llega un día en el que se baja un 6% con un importante incremento de volumen. Dicho esto, nadie puede asegurar que no se vaya a cerrar el hueco abierto desde 2,8, pero parece muy improbable y no recomendable en términos de r/r.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Ene 2012)

Anticipo subida de McD hasta quedar casi plana, perdiendo 0.50 o similar.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Hellion (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le van a tildar como "hereje". No ha leido usted los libros contables de esta magnífica empresa?::
> 
> Yo añadiría a su post, que desde el 13 de diciembre, el volumen es claramente descendente por lo que en la lateralidad actual no se percibe signos de acumulación en ninguna serie de precios. Eso es muy peligroso sobre todo si de repente llega un día en el que se baja un 6% con un importante incremento de volumen. Dicho esto, nadie puede asegurar que no se vaya a cerrar el hueco abierto desde 2,8, pero parece muy improbable y no recomendable en términos de r/r.



A ver, cuando yo decía que era interesante, me refería a las hipótesis de manipulación. En mi otra vida, hace muchos años, escribí una tesis sobre el proyecto de 13ª Directiva de sociedades, sobre OPAS obligatorias, así que eso me interesaba cuando era joven. 

Ustedes se centran en el valor de la acción como título valor que cotiza en el mercado, pero la manipulación a la que se refería el sr. Votin, y la que tratan de evitar todas las normativas sobre OPAs obligatorias, se refieren al conjunto de la empresa, que puede llegar a tener un valor manipulado precisamente a través del mercado de valores. 

Era apasionante.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le van a tildar como "hereje"::. No ha leido usted los libros contables de esta magnífica empresa?::
> 
> Yo añadiría a su post, que desde el 13 de diciembre, el volumen es claramente descendente por lo que en la lateralidad actual no se percibe signos de acumulación en ninguna serie de precios. Eso es muy peligroso sobre todo si de repente llega un día en el que se baja un 6% con un importante incremento de volumen. Dicho esto, nadie puede asegurar que no se vaya a cerrar el hueco abierto desde 2,8, pero parece muy improbable y no recomendable en términos de r/r.



No, yo si ya veo venir ya, pero es que NH lo ha hecho muy mal y sí, ahora está en el típico salto de gato muerto, pero nada más, en fin...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Es lo bueno de los foros,que cada uno tiene su opinion y el tiempo nos pone a cada uno en su sitio porque todo queda escrito
Yo de todas formas volvere a intentar comprar mas mañana y no lo digo porque quiero que compren.
Yo de todas formas soy el mas gacela porque en esto llevo solo dos meses

PD
algun dia sabremos porque se van los chinos regalando 15 millones de dolares,
por ese error toda la cupula directiva estaria fusilada


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> *ANHQV* presumo que el objetivo de gas es 14 pero los indicadores estan reventados como casi todos los valores, por cierto, alguna idea de lo que ocurre con el ibex y dax estan muy descorrelados aparte de sea un chicharro el propio indice, al final en el san me salto el SL y la jodim............



si, cierto y mañana, yo estaría atento a no perder el fibo de inicio de la 2ª estructura o la zona 13,45-50 y en último caso la directriz alcista que dibujo (eso nos dice la teoría de impulsos, que mientras no pierda esa directriz, podemos seguir pensando en el cumplimiento de objetivos). En todo caso, fíjate que Gas en el anterior objetivo también estuvo muy reventado en el estocástico durante un tiempo. Este indicador suele descansar o hacer intentos de bajada antes de ir en serio, el RSI por ejemplo aún no ha llegado a sobrecompra y ahora mismo puede ser más válido.
A ver, no tenemos que tener miedo a perder gestionando el riesgo creo yo (yo tendría más miedo a ganar sin haberlo gestionado..), a mi me gusta el valor y me gusta abertis y me sigue gustando enagás aún habiendo repartido dividendo y me gustaba hasta hoy que hizo objetivo repsol. Yo creo que el tema siempre es no caer en la euforia y no perder la perspectiva de mayores plazos. En todo caso, que yo pierdo en este mundillo como todos (quizás menos que algunos jeje), que tampoco soy aquí el oráculo de Delfos, expongo simplemente lo que conozco y mi interpretación.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush, a usted que le gustan los valores TNT ... échele un vistazo a Hecla Mining Co y póngalo en contexto de correlación con la plata. Qué le parece?, tanto al alza como a la baja. Lo guay de los valores usanos es que no están sujetos a tonterías de limitación de posiciones prestadas como en Hispanistán.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es lo bueno de los foros,que cada uno tiene su opinion y el tiempo nos pone a cada uno en su sitio porque todo queda escrito
> Yo de todas formas volvere a intentar comprar mas mañana y no lo digo porque quiero que compren.
> Yo de todas formas soy el mas gacela porque en esto llevo solo dos meses
> 
> ...



Y no habrás entrado pq en mayor plazo has visto el final de una segunda estructura bajista (en rojo) y has pensado que tocaba corregir (ojo, me parece acertado y lo comenté en un post hace un par de semanas y se puede comprobar, es como si uno entra corto ahora en repsol, después de un 2º alcista puedes pensar que toca corregir y tener lógica esa entrada, aunque no son señales para mi claras) y después de haber visto eso, te estás largando un sí, interesante bastante buen detalle de su composición, cierto análisis fundamental etc pero que sabías por donde podían ir los tiros??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

help for posible guarrada de IGmarkets.

Previendo el posible peponazo abrí un mini con SL 8593

Pues bien, no me cuadra, viendo yahoo sobre las 13:54 el mínimo alcanzado fue 8598.7. 

Les he pedido info y esto es lo que me contestan:

Si usted se dirige a nuestros gráficos (en los avanzados sólo se muestra el precio medio, por lo que hay precios por encima y por abajo), y selecciona, en la parte superior derecha, dentro de opciones el precio BID (Bid es precio de venta, ASK de venta  , y como esá a largo, necesitamos venderpara cerrar), selecciona la visualización por minuto (arriba en el centro el gráfico) y se dirigue a la hora precisa de la operación, puede ver claramente cómo el mínimo fué 85.92, es decir, por debajo de su nivel de stop, por lo que pasó a cerrarse la posición.

En sus gráficas ask mínimo 8597
bid mínimo 8592

¿es correcto el cierre de la posición?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Y no habrás entrado pq en mayor plazo has visto el final de una segunda estructura y has pensado que tocaba corregir (ojo, me parece acertado y lo comenté en un post hace un par de semanas y se puede comprobar, es como si uno entra corto ahora en repsol, después de un 2º alcista puedes pensar que toca corregir y tener lógica esa entrada, aunque no son señales para mi claras) y después de haber visto eso, te estás largando un sí, interesante bastante buen detalle de su composición, cierto análisis fundamental etc pero que sabías por donde podían ir los tiros??



Que no,que no
yo no le hago ni caso a esas rayas
No he entrado por racano,puse a 2,18 y se me fue a 2,22
luego puse a 2,20 y tambien se fue a 2,25
Los chinos han ido desde que empezaron quemando las trincheras,no quieren hundir el precio,quieren que este bajo y nada mas durante un tiempo
De las 600k acc de hoy vendidas ellos han vendido 500k,ayer subio un 4% porque no aparecieron al ser fiesta en su pueblo


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es lo bueno de los foros,que cada uno tiene su opinion y el tiempo nos pone a cada uno en su sitio porque todo queda escrito
> Yo de todas formas volvere a intentar comprar mas mañana y no lo digo porque quiero que compren.
> Yo de todas formas soy el mas gacela porque en esto llevo solo dos meses
> 
> ...



Propongo fusilar a ZPanoli por su desvío de 20.000 millones!. Y por el Plan E le caparía!.

En serio amigo Votin, lo que se esté cociendo ahí adentro, no lo vamos a saber hasta que el pollo esté ya frito entero. Ojalá le vaya bien y acierte pero tenga claro que si falla será por no gestionar bien el r/r ya que va sin stop y si acierta, será casualidad. En el largo plazo, operar sin stop termina costando mucho dinero. Puede acertar 10 y fallar 1 (bastante improbable) y terminar en rojo.
Tengo un amigo que dice que en esta vida la falta de conocimiento suele costar dinero siempre. Entiéndase "falta de conocimiento" simplemente como operar sin stops.

A mí me parece un ejercicio superinteresante la revisión exhaustiva que hace de las ventas de los "grandes" pero sea consciente que eso puede cambiar de un día para otro .... simplemente porque aparezca un ruso con otros 6 millones de acciones que va vendiendo poco a poco, o un fondo que comienza a liquidar su posición porque quiere ponerse largo en un determinado sector en una determinada geografía. Ya habrá oido aquello de que los mercados pueden estar irracionales más tiempo de lo que el bolsillo gacelero aguanta.

Dicho todo esto, le reconozco que las Prisas con otro ñordo pero ahí, yo por lo menos estoy gestionando el r/r .............. Y SOBRE TODO QUE LE SALGA A USTED BIEN EL DEAL, aunque no sé si será bueno a largo plazo por el modus operandi. Se lo dice alguién que tardó tiempo en caerse del guindo porque pensaba que tenía en su momento una técnica infalible ... hasta que me dejó un roto porque comenzó a comportarse de forma irracional para mí.

P.D: Un dato, NH capitaliza en bolsa aproximadamente el mismo dinero que el Ayto de Barcelona se gasta en dos años (460 MM) para recoger la mierda de las calles (sorry, los residuos urbanos). Su beneficio por acción ha sido -0,17, -0,36 y 0,06 en los tres últimos años. Uno de los riesgos que tiene es que de repente aparezca una ampliación de capital relevante. No pensemos que es la NASA!.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> help for posible guarrada de IGmarkets.
> 
> Previendo el posible peponazo abrí un mini con SL 8593
> 
> ...



Está bien, eso suele ocurrir..no te han hecho ninguna putada, es simplemente que en posiciones largas o cortas el tick válido es el de la operación de liquidación (en este caso, la contraria) y por el efecto de la horquilla, pues te han jodido.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Propongo fusilar a ZPanoli por su desvío de 20.000 millones!. Y por el Plan E le caparía!.
> 
> En serio amigo Votin, lo que se esté cociendo ahí adentro, no lo vamos a saber hasta que el pollo esté ya frito entero. Ojalá le vaya bien y acierte pero tenga claro que si falla será por no gestionar bien el r/r ya que va sin stop y si acierta, será casualidad. En el largo plazo, operar sin stop termina costando mucho dinero. Puede acertar 10 y fallar 1 (bastante improbable) y terminar en rojo.
> Tengo un amigo que dice que en esta vida la falta de conocimiento suele costar dinero siempre. Entiéndase "falta de conocimiento" simplemente como operar sin stops.
> ...



Aun reconociendo que sabes muchisimo mas que yo tienes fallos muy gordos de falta de sentido empresarial,confundes las acciones de las empresas y los tratas como simples indices y no son lo mismo.
Perdiste 1500 euros con san por tratarlo como un indice y aplicarle el stop,en 4 dias se dio la vuelta y dejaste de ganar 10k(te lo dije)
Hay que ir mas alla de los numeros para entender a las empresas,ojo las grandes es muy dificil,pero esta no
En este rollo de nh hay cosas raras y saldran con el tiempo


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> help for posible guarrada de IGmarkets.
> 
> Previendo el posible peponazo abrí un mini con SL 8593
> 
> ...



Si los datos son correctos sí porque estos señores cobran su honorarios a través de un spread de pipos sobre el precio real de cotización. En horario normal, son 5 pipos de spread. Eso quiere decir que la cotización en ese momento era de 8594,5 (se puede ver claramente en los gráficos de IG Markets). Si quieres salir de dudas porque no te fías de sus charts, puedes solicitarles un pantallazo de Bloomberg en el que se indique que hubo cruce de operación en tu precio + 2,5 pipos.

Amigo, le ha pasado parecido a lo que he sucedió a mí en las Patriots. Además parece magia porque entonces usted estuvo largo desde 8,15 y yo hoy he estado largo desde 8618. Parece que vamos dándonos el relevo. Ya sabe, cuando quiera entrar en Gamesa, Prisa o Barclays ... me lo dice y se las dejo a un precio transparente:cook:

Una aclaración, en IG Markets si usted tiene una posición con stop en 8,10 .... no quiere decir que cuando marque en 8,10, se ejecuta su salida. Quiere decir, si usted va largo, que cuando la primera orden en el nivel L2 esté al precio de 8,10 ... entonces se ejecuta su precio. Es decir, puede ser, es un poco retorcido, que la única orden ejecutada a ese precio sea la suya.

Ahora entenderá que en ocasciones, he pensado que había un enano viendo lo que estoy haciendo y limpiándome los stops. Esto pasa muy a menudo en posiciones de scalping que a veces duran 20 segundos.


----------



## bertok (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aun reconociendo que sabes muchisimo mas que yo tienes fallos muy gordos de falta de sentido empresarial,confundes las acciones de las empresas y los tratas como simples indices y no son lo mismo.
> Perdiste 1500 euros con san por tratarlo como un indice y aplicarle el stop,en 4 dias se dio la vuelta y dejaste de ganar 10k(te lo dije)
> Hay que ir mas alla de los numeros para entender a las empresas,ojo las grandes es muy dificil,pero esta no
> En este rollo de nh hay cosas raras y saldran con el tiempo



macho, lo veo claro: *te tienen envidia*. ::

Cuando venga el mad max, mientras disfrutas de las buenas habitaciones de NH, todos estos carpantas dormirán al raso :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (3 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> macho, lo veo claro: *te tienen envidia*. ::
> 
> Cuando venga el mad max, mientras disfrutas de las buenas habitaciones de NH, todos estos carpantas dormirán al raso :XX:



JO,JO,JO
mas bien seria al contrario,soy yo el que aprende aqui y nada tengo que enseñar::


----------



## ponzi (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Propongo fusilar a ZPanoli por su desvío de 20.000 millones!. Y por el Plan E le caparía!.
> 
> En serio amigo Votin, lo que se esté cociendo ahí adentro, no lo vamos a saber hasta que el pollo esté ya frito entero. Ojalá le vaya bien y acierte pero tenga claro que si falla será por no gestionar bien el r/r ya que va sin stop y si acierta, será casualidad. En el largo plazo, operar sin stop termina costando mucho dinero. Puede acertar 10 y fallar 1 (bastante improbable) y terminar en rojo.
> Tengo un amigo que dice que en esta vida la falta de conocimiento suele costar dinero siempre. Entiéndase "falta de conocimiento" simplemente como operar sin stops.
> ...



Cada vez que recuerdo el plan e me pongo malo, no me entra en mi cabeza que semejante acto salga impune. Yo solo consigo sacar una explicacion y es que semejante despilfarro fue una forma descarada de manipulacion para salvar a sacyr, eso sin contar el mal gusto que tiene rivero como la obra que hizo en la puerta del sol. El día que quiten partidas inutiles como subvenciones a partidos o a sindicatos ese dia no me lo creere. Por cierto zp ha tenido que usar una empresa de limpieza para limpiar las pintadas que tiene en su casa en leon...me da que la gente no va a olvidar esto en una buena temporada...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aun reconociendo que sabes muchisimo mas que yo tienes fallos muy gordos de falta de sentido empresarial,confundes las acciones de las empresas y los tratas como simples indices y no son lo mismo.
> Perdiste 1500 euros con san por tratarlo como un indice y aplicarle el stop,en 4 dias se dio la vuelta y dejaste de ganar 10k(te lo dije)
> Hay que ir mas alla de los numeros para entender a las empresas,ojo las grandes es muy dificil,pero esta no
> En este rollo de nh hay cosas raras y saldran con el tiempo



De verdad que le tengo cierto cariño desde la imaginación que requiere postear con quien no se conoce. Y desde ese cariño te hago tres matizaciones por si no has podido estar pendiente del hilo algún tiempo.

-De bolsa no tengo ni puta idea, ni de índices ni de valores. Simplemente tengo cierto conocimiento de pautas (esas rayas de colorines), muy buena memoria y un money management brutal (aquí presumo). Me va bastante bien, por eso ando encendido en otros hilos respecto al atraco del día 30.
-De fundamentales creo que se algo más que de bolsa. Simplemente porque mi trabajo está en eso. He valorado bastantes empresas, diseñado alguna ampliación de capital, algún spin-off y hasta el ciclo completo de algún secondary-MBO. Dicho esto, ando justito en aquello de determinar el valor probable de un negocio. Si cotiza, entonces el precio lo clavo dedicándole una fracción de tiempo.
-En Santander salí en verde porque la última operación (supero la pérdida de una o dos anteriores muy ajustadas vía stop) la solté subiendo sobre 5,44 aprox (hablo de memoria por no mirar exactamente mi bitácora de año cerrado) y le deseé suerte porque usted iba hacia los 5,89 creo recordar. Y vendistes, por lo que escribistes en el hilo, sobre 6,10 en el día en el que el máximo fué 6,109 y desde entonces el valor se fué hacia abajo (tuvo suerte). Ya decía antes que tengo memoria.

Acostúmbrate a que a veces una salida o cierre de operación pueda suponer dejar de ganar, dejar de perder, pasar de ganar a perder o viceversa. El timming es imposible de manejar. En mi caso lo entendera muy fácil. El año pasado realicé 898 operaciones y solo cerre el año dejando dos vivas (Prisa y Gamesa).

Mode cariño off
Tienes unas pelotas como balones de basket por operar sin stop. Lo digas como lo digas pero es así. Si persistes en ello, te llevarás más de un owned.

Mode cariño on
De verdad, pon stops aunque no lo digas ni lo quieras reconocer en el hilo. Y dedícale un poco de tiempo al tema de las rayas ... luego ya podrás decidir si merecen la pena o no.


----------



## dj-mesa (3 Ene 2012)

Las españolas prefieren el dinero antes que el atractivo - La Opinión de Tenerife

Ocho de cada diez mujeres priman la posición económica sobre el atractivo físico a la hora de buscar pareja

):rolleye::XX::no:ehhh......:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Las españolas prefieren el dinero antes que el atractivo - La Opinión de Tenerife
> 
> Ocho de cada diez mujeres priman la posición económica sobre el atractivo físico a la hora de buscar pareja
> 
> ):rolleye::XX::no:ehhh......:



Somos los 2 géneros muy materiales, ellas buscan eso y nosotros eso otro, ambas cosas bastante cuantificables..:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso mas que de uno mismo, depende de tu







P.S. Estoy echándole un hogo a Hecla. 10% en un día. Con dos coj-ones. Me gusta :XX:

edito:
ESCALA DIARÍA 







Lleva guaneando bastante tiempo en un canal descendente bastante claro.Ha hecho suelo de nuevo en el entorno de los 4,85$. Esta en fase de corrección que puede llevar el precio a la parte alta del canal. 

ESCALA HORARIA







Si tuviese que entrar, esperaría a los 6,1x para meterle unos cortitos buenos, de esos que se meten con cariño.


----------



## Janus (3 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso mas que de uno mismo, depende de tu
> 
> 
> P.S. Estoy echándole un hogo a Hecla. 10% en un día. Con dos coj-ones. Me gusta :XX:
> ...



Igual opino yo. Le pasé este nombre porque a pesar de subir descocado, sigue siendo bajista (ya sabe, valor usano ... permite posiciones cortas sin problemas). Todos los valores mineros relacionados con la plata están por el estilo. En especial, sigo bastante C'oeur Alene. Tiene un techo enorme e hizo mucho daño en la última fuga bajista falsa. La siguiente no será falsa y ahí hay más de 10 dolares de beneficio por acción.

Le digo, soy más platero que carbonero.


----------



## << 49 >> (3 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


>



Me lo temía, análisis técnico.

Una preguntita: ¿Los dibujitos "son" la definición, o se podría escribir un sencillo programa que diga, a partir de unos datos de entrada, qué clase de gap es?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Igual opino yo. Le pasé este nombre porque a pesar de subir descocado, sigue siendo bajista (ya sabe, valor usano ... permite posiciones cortas sin problemas). Todos los valores mineros relacionados con la plata están por el estilo. En especial, sigo bastante C'oeur Alene. Tiene un techo enorme e hizo mucho daño en la última fuga bajista falsa. La siguiente no será falsa y ahí hay más de 10 dolares de beneficio por acción.
> 
> Le digo, soy más platero que carbonero.



Ayyy payo dame plata!!

Esto es lo que tenía de las Coeur







Por lo que veo usted cree que llegará al techo del canal (62% fibo) para jostiarse posteriormente hacia su base. Yo veís por ahí un doble techo, realizando ahora el pullback. Pero viendo que tiene ganas de subir, si que parece quiere llegar hasta esos 26$ altos. 

We'll see. :baba:

@ << 49 >> Los gaps son por definición de ruptura al inicio de la tendencia, de medida a mitad y de agotamiento al final. No hacen falta programas, solo identificar el estado de la tendencia.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ayyy payo dame plata!!
> 
> Esto es lo que tenía de las Coeur
> 
> ...



en otro orden de cosas en valor estarias o estas, yo lo veon todos sobrecomprados pero por escoger Carrefour el 61.8% no es 18.7€, ¿tienes alguno español?


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ayyy payo dame plata!!
> 
> Esto es lo que tenía de las Coeur
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que si llegan al canal, serán objeto de un buen corto. Pero que la mejor señal posible es que rompa hacia abajo los 20 euros aprox. Se pegará un paseo osezno de aupa!.

Le paso otra. Menitor o Hercules off-shore o Callaway o Silver Wheaton.


----------



## << 49 >> (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @ << 49 >> Los gaps son por definición de ruptura al inicio de la tendencia, de medida a mitad y de agotamiento al final. No hacen falta programas, solo identificar el estado de la tendencia.



Vale, pero entonces estamos en las mismas. ¿Se puede escribir un programa que diga cuál es la "tendencia"? (de nuevo otra cosa que no está clara lo que es)

Lo que pregunto en definitiva es si las definiciones del AT son "formalizables".

¿A alguien le suena el criterio de falsabilidad de Popper? Si las definiciones del AT son tan vagas e imprecisas, ¿cómo podremos saber si el AT funciona o no, cuando te definen las cosas con dibujitos o haciendo referencia a otras cosas que tampoco están bien definidas?

Por supuesto que me diréis que a vosotros os funciona, y olé por vosotros, en un mercado libre tiene que haber sitio para la especulación o de lo contrario no es libre, pero la impresión que da es que el AT es una profecía autocumplida.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De verdad que le tengo cierto cariño desde la imaginación que requiere postear con quien no se conoce. Y desde ese cariño te hago tres matizaciones por si no has podido estar pendiente del hilo algún tiempo.
> 
> -De bolsa no tengo ni puta idea, ni de índices ni de valores. Simplemente tengo cierto conocimiento de pautas (esas rayas de colorines), muy buena memoria *y un money management brutal* (aquí presumo). Me va bastante bien, por eso ando encendido en otros hilos respecto al atraco del día 30.
> -De fundamentales creo que se algo más que de bolsa. Simplemente porque mi trabajo está en eso. He valorado bastantes empresas, diseñado alguna ampliación de capital, algún spin-off y hasta el ciclo completo de algún secondary-MBO. Dicho esto, ando justito en aquello de determinar el valor probable de un negocio. Si cotiza, entonces el precio lo clavo dedicándole una fracción de tiempo.
> ...



Ya sé que soy como Umbral con su libro, y esto ni siquiera es mi libro, pero ¿y si un día en vez de hablar de patriotas, habla de su money management?


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya sé que soy como Umbral con su libro, y esto ni siquiera es mi libro, pero ¿y si un día en vez de hablar de patriotas, habla de su money management?



Me lo apunto y lo preparo para compartirlo humildemente. Le anticipo:
-Siempre stop, lo de que es para pobres es un memez. En scalps nunca mental por si se pierde la conexión.
-Nunca dejo posiciones perdiendo abiertas en fin de semana. Al dejarlas solamente cuando son positivas (excepcionalmente), tengo más margen para cualquier gap de apertura.
-Nunca más del 25% (incluido apalancamiento) en una posición en acciones.
-Evito inversión en índices cuando la pérdida del doble del stop supera el 5% de mi cartera.
-En scalps, si fallo tres veces seguidas, lo dejo por ese día.
-Nunca papertrading excepto en backtesting de un sistema. Un sistema tiene vigencia un tiempo y si el acierto se gasta en el papertrading, después se pierde.
-Nunca doble el volumen de daxies tras perder una operación. Es el camino directo a perder el doble.
-Si tengo una racha de varios aciertos, acelero las entradas por considerar que estoy en línea con el mercado.
-Evito los cortos (cuando se podía) en IBEX. En general, y en mi experiencia, muy poco noble.
-Evito estar en mercado (para índices en scalps) cuando hay publicación de noticias, principalmente usanas.
-En divisas, eurodolar y euroyen, solo haga scalping. Nunca day-trading de más de un día.
-En la entrada, defino el stop loss y el stop profit. El primero no lo muevo para abajo salvo si lo pongo dinámico o si veo algo táctico (de muy poca diferencia de pérdida total) en el libro de órdenes.
-Voy en el día a buscar el objetivo. Si no lo logro, sigo con el mismo volumen (en scalp de índices) salvo que lo deje por tener tres operaciones seguidas con fallo. Si lo logro, bajo el volumen de inversión al 75% o 50% salvo que esté en racha (muchos aciertos) en cuyo caso sigo con el cargador lleno.
-Si en septiembre (finales) llevo el año muy bien tirado, bajo la carga de inversión. Es como el punto anterior pero en visión anual.
-Nunca tengo dos posiciones contrarias en un mismo índice o valor salvo que sea para "congelar" la posición. Prefiero reconocer un error.
-El stop siempre lo valoro por análisis técnico. Nunca por la cantidad que estoy dispuesto a perder y que es una magnífica forma (esta última) de entrar a destiempo.
-En valores, la posición de entrada (en número de acciones) no puede ser mayor del 1% del número de títulos (aprox) operados en los últimos 10 días. Esto es de especial ayuda para los valores con poca liquidez.
-No promedio nunca salvo que sea por interés técnico (ej, reforzar una posición tras el pull back tras una fuga).
-Cuando me pongo a operar, me pongo a ello con dedicación. Nunca a ratillos y dejo operaciones de scalp desatendidas porque tengo una reunión ... La ventaja de los scapls es que requieren muy poco tiempo de "in sesion".
-Cuando estoy en racha (scalps en índices) suele dejar pasar algunas señales de inversión. Es una manía para oxigenar la racha.
-No sumarizo lo que voy ganando o perdiendo en el día. Prefiero no saberlo para que cada scalp tenga su autonomía.
-En scalps a primera hora (desde las 08:00 en Europa y desde las 14:30 en USA), primero veo el comportamiento de la serie para discernir si se comporta bien por soportes o tendencias. Equivocarse en esto, cuesta mucho dinero y señales falsas.
-En rectángulos cuando hay una figura falsa, nunca invierto en el rebote del lado contrario cuando llega. Por experiencia, he visto muchas veces que amagar para fugarse por un lado, es una señal para después no respetar el lado contrario.
-Los triángulos no me gustan nada excepto cuando actúan como gallardetes.
-En valores me fijo bastante en figuras de acumulación.
-Un de los mejores consejos que me han dado, es "mira el chart a la izquierda". Así es muy fácil saber si viene alcista, lateral o bajista. Cosas como mirar los mínimos y máximos anteriores e identificar si son cada vez más altos o bajos, ... dan mucha información para terminar de decidir una decisión de inversión.
-No corro detrás de los precios nunca. Espero a que den la señal en donde tengo identificado. Así ni asomo un stop mayor del que pretendo ni incurro en coste temporal de oportunidad mientras se define la pauta que sigo. Si se puede invertir cientos de veces al año, es porque hay trenes oportunidad de sobra.

Como ve, una mezcla de tácticas para mejorar el ratio de éxitos en las operaciones y una serie de tácticas para no hacer el indio invirtiendo de más en unas ocasiones y de menos en otras.

En conclusión, prudencia en valores y táctica de inversión en índices. Es seguido a rajatabla.


----------



## vyk (4 Ene 2012)

Nikkei abre fuerte: +1.36% en estos momentos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (4 Ene 2012)

Y con esto y un bizcocho... :rolleye:

Gracias Janus, en esa lista reconozco cosas que hago igual (así que diremos que "bien" hechas están  ) y cosas que hago al revés (y que sé que están mal aunque viene bien que me lo digan, aunque sea indirectamente)

Sólo una duda, dices que defines SL y SP en la entrada y que el SL sólo lo mueves si es dinámico (entiendo que para retroceder un poco pero aún por encima de la entrada, si ves que el técnico acompaña). Bien, pero, ¿y el SP no lo mueves? Quiero decir que si el SL dinámico se acerca al SP, ¿por qué no dejarlo trabajar?

Y conste que esta es una de las cosas que no he conseguido hacer en 2011 porque no dejé correr las ganancias nunca o casi nunca. Mi entrada-salida de TEF en 12,975-13,065 del día 29/12 es un claro ejemplo que me patea el hígado cada vez que veo la cotización de TEF en 2012 ::


----------



## atlanterra (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me lo apunto y lo preparo para compartirlo humildemente. Le anticipo:
> -Siempre stop, lo de que es para pobres es un memez. En scalps nunca mental por si se pierde la conexión.
> -Nunca dejo posiciones perdiendo abiertas en fin de semana. Al dejarlas solamente cuando son positivas (excepcionalmente), tengo más margen para cualquier gap de apertura.
> -Nunca más del 25% (incluido apalancamiento) en una posición en acciones.
> ...



Gracias Janus por compartir tus consejos. Me los apunto para recordarlos, aunque algunos cuesta llevarlos a la práctica, llegado el momento.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Brutal Janus. Muchas gracias.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y con esto y un bizcocho... :rolleye:
> 
> Gracias Janus, en esa lista reconozco cosas que hago igual (así que diremos que "bien" hechas están  ) y cosas que hago al revés (y que sé que están mal aunque viene bien que me lo digan, aunque sea indirectamente)
> 
> ...




No lo he escrito muy bien. A ver ahora:
-El stop loss no lo muevo nunca hacia abajo salvo por un motivo táctico como por ejemplo el otro día en el que lo moví en Patriot Coal desde 8,15 a 8,13 (por las posiciones bid que veía en el libro de órdenes) aunque no sirvió de mucho porque se dió la vuelta en 8,12 por lo que me perdí 1 dolar en 6000 títulos. Así es el futbol como alguno diría.
Por otro lado, cuando la inversión está en una fuga si resistencia por arriba o soporte por abajo ... utilizo el stop loss dinámico. La distancia ya depende del subyacente y de la volatilidad percibida en el día.
-El stop profit lo utilizo cuando estamos en figuras de cierta consolidación como puede ser un rectángulo o ante la cercanía de una resistencia. Un ejemplo podría ser liquidar media posición en 3,58 para Gamesa y el resto sobre los 4 euros. Si con el tiempo el valor se trabaja los 4 euros, ya volveré a entrar si así lo considero.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Brutal Janus. Muchas gracias.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



De nada. Gracias sobre todo a Votin que con su post dió la opción a que se hablase de este tema y a The Hellion (paisano cantabrón o putero por aquello de conocer Borgia) quien aún no me ha thankeado, debe ser que se ha ido a dormir por lo que esa también es una buena opción de money management porque a estas horas los spreads en brokers como IG Markets por ejemplo, andan disparados.

Votín me dará un thanks mañana porque es buen tipo, e incluso hasta creo que utiliza stops pero no lo quiere reconocer e incluso es probable que se lea algún buen manual de chartismo. Le veremos pegando charts clacarianos, ANHQV, GT, .......


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y con esto y un bizcocho... :rolleye:
> 
> Gracias Janus, en esa lista reconozco cosas que hago igual (así que diremos que "bien" hechas están  ) y cosas que hago al revés (y que sé que están mal aunque viene bien que me lo digan, aunque sea indirectamente)
> 
> ...



Mas le dolera a Hellion cuando pierda su meñique...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> help for posible guarrada de IGmarkets.
> 
> Previendo el posible peponazo abrí un mini con SL 8593
> 
> ...



A ver entre los marrulleros que crían como conejos en el mundo de los CFDs creo que hay dos tipos los que te liquidan al precio de la operación a compensar y los que te liquidan al precio medio, y luego los habrá que cobran por comisión (y entonces no hay más meneo) y los hay que "cobran" por spread (el spread del spread, sí) como ambos spreads suelen ser dinámicos y no fijos... al final una merienda de negros en la que te cascan casi siempre y nada puedes reclamar. Conclusión: no pierdas el tiempo reclamando operaciones al tick, no tienes nada que hacer.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Amigos, he visto la película "Noche de fin de año". Joder lo que me ha gustado.
Es de aquellas películas que siempre dejan un poso de felicidad porque es de que por qué no van a salir los temas bien?. A mí me parece estupenda, ojala hagamos que el mundo sea así. Perserverando, se logra tener éxito y ser feliz.

Se puede ver by the face en Peliculas Online y Series Online en Cine Tube.es


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

Hasta mañana








...yo acabo de ver Drive.... me sorprendió, no esta nada mal


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

BANKSTERS:







De momento ni siquiera han conseguido salir de la estructura bajista de medio plazo. Si lo lograran, que tampoco sería de extrañar, todavía les quedaría mucho que demostrar para sentar las bases de un giro sostenido.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo lo plantearía así:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juraría que CA4 ha cumplido o se ha quedado muy cerca de hacerlo... Cuesta dejar correr las ganancias, pero normalmente con paciencia y poca carga te llevas el premio entero ;-)


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Le van a tildar como "hereje"::. No ha leido usted los libros contables de esta magnífica empresa?::
> 
> Yo añadiría a su post, que desde el 13 de diciembre, el volumen es claramente descendente por lo que en la lateralidad actual no se percibe signos de acumulación en ninguna serie de precios. Eso es muy peligroso sobre todo si de repente llega un día en el que se baja un 6% con un importante incremento de volumen. Dicho esto, nadie puede asegurar que no se vaya a cerrar el hueco abierto desde 2,8, pero parece muy improbable y no recomendable en términos de r/r.



No es asi,hay gran volumen y acumulacion
ya lo veremos
Yo no apostaria por gamesa y mas con el 6,6 del capital en cortos y menos por Abengoa
Por lo del money managemt un diez
Por lo de mirar donde metes la pasta ,un cero,no miras ni estudias si tiene cortos,etc
Saludos
pd
Gracias por los post,son muy instructivos8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo pienso que si llegan al canal, serán objeto de un buen corto. Pero que la mejor señal posible es que rompa hacia abajo los 20 euros aprox. Se pegará un paseo osezno de aupa!.
> 
> Le paso otra. Menitor o Hercules off-shore o Callaway o Silver Wheaton.



ALgunas de esas ya las comentó, otras ya las tenía. Gráficas _coming soon_.

_By the way_, le he dado un thanks por el esfuerzo en la redacción del post, pero todos sabemos que lo que usa es el método Mulderiano









Claca dijo:


> Juraría que CA4 ha cumplido o se ha quedado muy cerca de hacerlo... Cuesta dejar correr las ganancias, pero normalmente con paciencia y poca carga te llevas el premio entero ;-)



I know, I know 

:: :: ::


P.S. Por cierto, LO SABÍA (CxA)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Racion de Janusianas,
> 
> *WALTER ENERGY*









Pues, seamos condescencientes, llegó al objetivo. Sigue en el canal _pabajo_, si se dá la vuelta en la parte de arriba del canal, corticos con amor. 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Racion de Janusianas,
> *SILVER WHEATON CORP*



Pues eso, que petardeó hasta los 30$ y más allá. Escenario que planteo.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

*Guanos días compañeros.*


----------



## jjsuamar (4 Ene 2012)

Que le pasa al calvo?


----------



## Misterio (4 Ene 2012)

Y la hostia del Santander que veo en igmarkets a que se debe?


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Y la hostia del Santander que veo en igmarkets a que se debe?



¿dividendo?


----------



## Misterio (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dividendo?



Hubiera jurado que era en Febrero.


Santander Dividendo Elección Enero 2012

No se aquí pone que todo el proceso empieza el 12 de Enero.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿dividendo?



Creo que no, lo dio hace nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en otro orden de cosas en valor estarias o estas, yo lo veon todos sobrecomprados pero por escoger Carrefour el 61.8% no es 18.7€, ¿tienes alguno español?



Ahora no tengo nada de nada. Ahora espero para meter cortacos de amor. Que quiere que le diga hoyga, algún día la crisis terminará, pero todavía no ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Acerinox vuelve a ser la mejor del Ibex... Como no puedo hacer capturas de mis bolis sobre la pantalla, nadie se fía de mí.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Acerinox vuelve a ser la mejor del Ibex... Como no puedo hacer capturas de mis bolis sobre la pantalla, nadie se fía de mí.



Fotos, que si tienes cámara para hacer fotos al vehículo nuevo, también para inmortalizar tu operativa XD


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Necesito las dos manos...


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Y la hostia del Santander que veo en igmarkets a que se debe?



supongo que sera la venta de las nuevas acciones por las preferentes, lo importante es como este la cotizacion a mediodia no ahora, para saber si ese papel es absorvido por el mercado. el proximo div es en febrero, da 4 al año.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

A los guanos dias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Necesito las dos manos...



*No hay excusas.*


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Acerinox vuelve a ser la mejor del Ibex... Como no puedo hacer capturas de mis bolis sobre la pantalla, nadie se fía de mí.



Por ser tú (la verdad es que admiro tu ánimo de superación tras el encontronazo con TRE):







Esa cuña que se está formando es de las que rompen por abajo y en horario ya tiene divergencias importantes. Todavía no está mal, pero de momento el precio no parece tener la fuerza suficiente que exige la resistencia más próxima, lo cual podría precipitar el giro.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Gracias Claca, la línea verde de ultracorto es la que vi con mi boli!! Un 3-4% es canal ascendente, y a otra cosa. No soy ambicioso, con 300 euros cada dos días tengo más que suficiente.

Qué ilu, mis bolis ven lo mismo que los posos del café de Claca!


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Chulibex, tenemos un buen punto de control.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ya sabéis:

Sentimiento de Mercado

;-)


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Mucho rebote y mucha hostia pero el SAN y BBVA están languideciendo por los 6 leuros.

En opinión están consumiendo tiempo para reequilibrar los indicadores de medio plazo. A partir de ahí, nuevo tirón a la baja.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Saltan stops en Gamesa. It's a pity porque hasta hoy llevaba buena pinta.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

La descorrelación Ibex- bolsas serias comienza a ser preocupante.

Por cierto, sé que aquí no hay nadie (o casi) que apoye el ahorro vía dividendo, pero con el espectacular aumento de la tributación, los 1.500 exentos pasan a ser un pelín más interesantes. Qué ganitas tengo de los 6.800 del Ibex para comprar un par de cositas a largo plazo y que Rajoy no vea ni un duro.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Yo entrare antes. Cuando se ponga a 8000 un paquete de cosas y me reservo unas cuantas balas.

Y ando mirando empresas en el extranjero baratas baratas, hamijo:
-Alemania: Siemens, BASF, Daimler (y asi cuando reclame divendos no seran 4 pavos)
-USA: cienes.

Pero las comisiones me llevan frito.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo entrare antes. Cuando se ponga a 8000 un paquete de cosas y me reservo unas cuantas balas.
> 
> Y ando mirando empresas en el extranjero baratas baratas, hamijo:
> -Alemania: Siemens, BASF, Daimler (y asi cuando reclame divendos no seran 4 pavos)
> ...




Es que a mí lo de tener que reclamar en Alemania me tira un pelín para atrás. Además de que no hay nada exento. Mis tiros van a ir más por España cuando haya una buena caida (pero buena, buena) y comprar para mantener y sacar 1.000-1.500 euros anuales exentos, y USA que si cobro dividendos la doble tributación queda anulada por haber cumplimentado el W8 Ban, lo que lo hace más fácil de recuperar en el IRPF hispanistaní.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Para los que tienen aaaaaaaaaaaansia de sangre

*VISCOFAN*







Paciencia, está en un segundo impulso alcista que lo puede llevar a superar los máximos eónicos. Por ahora el máximo histórico y el techo la cuña alcista lo han mandado para abajo. ¿Sera esta cuña figura de continuación ergo simple corrección? Veremos.

Ahora pegarían unos cortos con SL poco por encima de los máximos historicos (2% pérdidas,¿o es demasiado precipitado?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ¿que andas mirando en España para largo plazo?


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Bonita imagen de Viscofan...


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Viscofan, la ultima vez que la mire, sigue teniendo unos fundamentales de entre la hostia y el copon. Tal vez la mejor smallcap española junto con CAF, pero no es el hilo apropiado. Y yo lo de Alemania ya tengo excusa con las RWE, a ver como me apaño.


----------



## Alcaudón (4 Ene 2012)

Buenos días a todos. No he participado nunca, ya que mis conocimientos de bolsa y ginebras dejan mucho que desear, pero os sigo diariamente con atención. Únicamente quería agradecer al Sr Votín el aviso que dio el lunes sobre las preferentes del San de hoy, que me ha salvado de una buena mandrilada. ¡Y felicitaros a todos los que hacéis este hilo tan interesante!

Sin mas, espero que los reyes les traigan muchas plusvis


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Viscofan, la ultima vez que la mire, sigue teniendo unos fundamentales de entre la hostia y el copon. Tal vez la mejor smallcap española junto con CAF, *pero no es el hilo apropiado*. Y yo lo de Alemania ya tengo excusa con las RWE, a ver como me apaño.



¿mande? Este es el hilo menos apropiado para todo, asi que no se corte. ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿que andas mirando en España para largo plazo?



BME, FCC si baja mucho, Gas Natural me encantaría en los 11 y poco... Acerinox desde los 8 me parecería una gran opción porque es precio de absoluta recesión con gran capacidad de aparte de dividendo, revalorización.

REE, ABE, IDR... depende de cuál sea la que más corrija. 

De entre esas 6, saldrán 2-3 para mis dividendos.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Viscofan, la ultima vez que la mire, sigue teniendo unos fundamentales de entre la hostia y el copon. Tal vez la mejor smallcap española junto con CAF, pero no es el hilo apropiado. Y yo lo de Alemania ya tengo excusa con las RWE, a ver como me apaño.




¿¿¿Cómo que no es el hilo apropiado??? Eso también es bolsa hamijo! 

Yo de Viscofan y CAF lei bastante, pero como luego me caliento y salgo y entro fuerte sin respetar el "largo plazo", prefiero estar en valores de alta capitalización por si acaso.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para los que tienen aaaaaaaaaaaansia de sangre
> 
> *VISCOFAN*
> 
> ...



El recorrido a la baja es amplísimo. Yo esperaría la pérdida de los 28 leuros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Pero Botín que me hacés!!!! Como pierda los 5,75€, siguiente paradinha los 5.666€
A veces veo Prisas a 0.79 :ouch:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

¿Fin del guano?


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!



patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Fin del guano?



Estamos en momento bolso, cuya conclusión lo determinará, ahora mismo todas las espadas están en alto.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

Desde luego es un momento delicado. El gráfico empieza a arrojar pistas del movimiento de medio plazo que se iniciará en breve, hablo de sesiones, nada de intradía. Tal vez un par de semanas.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Corto en DAX, target 6 pipoletos.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en DAX, target 6 pipoletos.



fuera con -4 pipoletos


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Desde luego es un momento delicado. *El gráfico empieza a arrojar pistas* del movimiento de medio plazo que se iniciará en breve, hablo de sesiones, nada de intradía. Tal vez un par de semanas.



Miras las pistas que veo. Esto es lo que me pasa cuando quiero jugar con los mayores:

[YOUTUBE]qhWW7zs3sFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> fuera con -4 pipoletos



Trate de evitar los cortos hoy. Los usanos están en verde a pesar del subidón de ayer. Están fuertes y no va a ser tan evidente como llegar a 128X y hostión para abajo.
Hay mucho trabajo sucio por hacer.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Trate de evitar los cortos hoy. Los usanos están en verde a pesar del subidón de ayer. Están fuertes y no va a ser tan evidente como llegar a 128X y hostión para abajo.
> Hay mucho trabajo sucio por hacer.



Para scalp no es tan relevante.

Con poca volatilidad, a mi sistema le cuesta más


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)




----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

El nivel de 6140 marca la frontera para un paseo a la baja.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿¿¿Cómo que no es el hilo apropiado??? Eso también es bolsa hamijo!
> 
> Yo de Viscofan y CAF lei bastante, pero como luego me caliento y salgo y entro fuerte sin respetar el "largo plazo", prefiero estar en valores de alta capitalización por si acaso.



Yo tambien he leido bastante y hecho algun numero y me convencen ambas. Sobre Viscofan y en general para cosa de fundamentales hay una web pata negra:

Base de Datos - ValorContable.com

Me habria gustado poner directamente el enlace con los numeros de Viscofan pero esto:

Base de Datos - ValorContable.com

Que deberia de ser algo asi, pero no recuerdo bien como iba PHP, no funciona. En todo caso lo numeros acojonan por su crecimiento y demas. Aunque no se vea bien pego unos cuantos dentro del spoiler:



Spoiler





```
Partidas	F2007	F2008	F2009	F2010	TAE	MEDIA
Balance
Activo	q565.780i	q596.467i	q615.989i	q689.171i	6,80	616.852
Patrimonio Neto	q295.807i	q303.275i	q345.206i	q406.369i	11,17	337.664
Pasivo	q269.973i	q293.192i	q270.783i	q282.802i	1,56	279.188

Resultados   (Explicación)
Cifra de ventas	q506.024i	q551.818i	q583.414i	q633.726i	7,79	568.746
R. Explotación	q60.476i	q67.851i	q91.265i	q110.385i	22,21	82.494
R. Operaciones Continuadas	q46.178i	q51.403i	q64.259i	q81.346i	20,77	60.797
R. Atribuible	q46.178i	q51.403i	q64.259i	q81.346i	20,77	60.797
EBITDA	q97.356i	q104.090i	q129.731i	q156.502i	17,14	121.920
Flujos
Flujo de explotación	q68.778i	q55.859i	q123.992i	q124.537i	21,88	93.292
Flujo de inversión	q-30.430i	q-45.473i	q-47.191i	q-64.214i	28,27	-46.827
Flujo de financiación	q-35.290i	q-10.464i	q-64.342i	q-30.656i	-4,58	-35.188
Rentabilidad   (Explicación)
ROE	q15,61i	q16,95i	q18,61i	q20,02i	8,64	18
ROA	q8,16i	q8,62i	q10,43i	q11,80i	13,09	9,75
R. Economica	q10,69i	q11,38i	q14,82i	q16,02i	14,43	13
R. Financiera	q18,64i	q19,88i	q24,90i	q26,01i	11,74	22
Margen s/ventas (R.Explot/Ventas)	q11,95i	q12,30i	q15,64i	q17,42i	13,38	14
```




Analisis mas cualitativos tambien hay unos cuantos:

Análisis Viscofan estilo Buffett

Viscofan

Y vienen a coincidir. Rehaciendo los numeros se ve que mucho trola no hay, salvo falseo masivo de resultados y balances.

Muy interesante.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Y Chinito con su papá en la playa...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Miras las pistas que veo. Esto es lo que me pasa cuando quiero jugar con los mayores:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]qhWW7zs3sFo[/YOUTUBE]



Todavía es pronto para afirmar nada, pero si van a hacer lo que parece intuirse, será una cabronada muy difícil de detectar.


----------



## Algernon (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jojojo, animosa causando estragos en el corazón de los burbujistas.  Y eso que hace tiempo que nos tiene abandonados. ¡Qué tía!


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

Mandada orden de compra a los hoteles por 2,16

PD
los chinos desaparecidos,no hay mas cortos declarados de incremento

Demasiada paz en estos hoteles de los lios


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

Votin, me estoy perdiendo... ¿Cuándo compro?


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin, me estoy perdiendo... ¿Cuándo compro?



Te tiene con el corazón en un puño...


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2012)

Mulder como va el Volumen en el chicharro y el dax


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin, me estoy perdiendo... ¿Cuándo compro?



Yo compre a 2,38
las demas ordenes no han entrado
Posiblemente la cotizacion se menee a media tarde
Comprar o no comprar y el momento es decision de cada cual,ademas tu para eso tienes mejor mano para decidir

pd
He cambiado ahora a 2,18
no doy mas


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin, me estoy perdiendo... ¿Cuándo compro?



yo te diría que hasta1.7-1.8€ nada


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo compre a 2,38
> las demas ordenes no han entrado
> Posiblemente la cotizacion se menee a media tarde
> Comprar o no comprar y el momento es decision de cada cual,ademas tu para eso tienes mejor mano para decidir
> ...









Guide needed...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Coñ*!!! que ghkghk va a comprar es Hostal Royal Manzanares!!! ::


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa. Mis impresiones cualitativas sobre empresas pequeñas o del MC (que hay algunas que no son precisamente pequeñas).

En mi opinion las mejores son dos:
*CAF*: se dedica al montaje y mantenimiento de trenes y demas. Todas sus cifras son crecientes y tiene caja para aburrir. No tiene ventajas competitivas en plan foso, pero sobrevive y crece en un mar rojo de sangre. Ademas España, por mucho cachondeo burbujero que haya, es una potencia en ingenieria y la empresa fue una cooperativa y sigue estando controlada en buena parte por sus currantes, eso me mola en plan guinda. La unica amenaza que veo es que otras empresas del ramo le empiecen a ganar contratos, pero no me parece que vaya a darse el caso.
*Viscofan*: se dedica a hacer tripas para embutidos. Parece ser que es la unica empresa a nivel internacional que tiene todas las tecnologias. Ventaja competitiva de libro. Cualquier metrica que se mire es buena. Mi unica duda es hasta donde puede crecer el negocio. Quicir, el que entrase en 2005 se habra forrado, pero ¿cual es el limite de crecimiento del negocio?

Y a cierta distancia veo estas:
*Prosegur*: lider en seguridad privada en España e Hispanoamerica. Numeros niquelados, pero mi duda esta en que ventaja competitiva puede tener una empresa de segurida. Un punto a favor totalmente chorra y subjetivo es que CF Alba (los March) participan fuertemente de la empresa.
*Vidrala*: hace envases de vidrio. Grandes numeros y crecientes otra vez, pero aqui si que no me imagino que ventajas en procesos o marcas o lo que sea puede tener una empresa de vidrio. Alguno puede tener ya que aqui otros no_tontos, Bestinver (Entrecanales), estan en el accionariado.
*Ence/Unipapel/Iberpapel*: no deja de ser curioso que un pais semidesertico tenga tres papeleras buenas. Los numeros son interesantes, pero creo que hay mejores opciones.
*Zardoya Otis*: montaje y mantenimiento de ascensores. Este es un caso curioso. La empresa tiene una ventaja competitiva (ROE> 80%, ahi lo llevas) y es uno de los lideres en su sector, pero este esta estancado y en un lento declive tras el plof inmobiliario. Historicamente, durante 15 años o asi, ha sido una de las vacas lecheras del continuo. Si alguna vez al sector le diese por volver a crecer seria muy muy interesante.
*Duro Felguera*: España es una potencia en ingenieria y esta es una de esas empresas que lo demuestran. Se dedica a proyectos turnkey de plantas de energia y similares. Segun muchos es de lo mejor del continuo. Todos los numeros son la leche. Mis peros estan en: la composicion de la cartera de pedidos, mucha Venezuela, y el hostion de TRE.


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2012)

¿qué os parecen los cursos sobre opciones de Cárpatos? ¿alguien lo ha hecho? en especial me interesa el que ellos llaman "avanzado".


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa. Mis impresiones cualitativas sobre empresas pequeñas o del MC (que hay algunas que no son precisamente pequeñas).
> 
> En mi opinion las mejores son dos:
> *CAF*: se dedica al montaje y mantenimiento de trenes y demas. Todas sus cifras son crecientes y tiene caja para aburrir. No tiene ventajas competitivas en plan foso, pero sobrevive y crece en un mar rojo de sangre. Ademas España, por mucho cachondeo burbujero que haya, es una potencia en ingenieria y la empresa fue una cooperativa y sigue estando controlada en buena parte por sus currantes, eso me mola en plan guinda. La unica amenaza que veo es que otras empresas del ramo le empiecen a ganar contratos, pero no me parece que vaya a darse el caso.
> ...



Te puedo aportar varios datos para quien los quiera considerar:
PROSEGUR: Está comprando empresas pequeñas a saco. Tiene un pipeline de más de 10 en observación y varias de ellas ya en due diligence (Europa y Asia principalmente). El negocio en Brasil está tirando muchísimo. Están redefiniendo cuales son los servicios de seguridad del futuro.
Tienen previsión de doblar la compañía (hasta 240.000 empleados) en los próximos tres años vía M&A. No hace mucho entraron en Asia con la compra de una pequeña empresa y algo menos conocido es que han comprado otra y están a punto de comprar otra más.

OTIS: Tienen un gran problema. Con diferencia tienen el mayor ebitda porcentual del sector (respecto a Orona, Thyssenkrupp, Kone y Schindler). Los demás se conforman con ganar menos para poder ganar más contratos, sin embargo OTIS si quiere ganar más contratos tendrá que renunciar a una parte del margen. El año pasado fué el primero en el que se bajó el beneficio por primera vez en 150 años.
En el ámbito empresarial o de administraciones públicas no consiguen ser competitivos y pierden un contrato tras otro. Su nicho de trabajo está en el ámbito residencial que es fiel (pocas comunidades se cambian de proveedor) pero está tieso a futuro. Ya no le queda mucho por comprar (siempre ha basado su crecimiento en la adquisición de empresas locales y acoplación de las mismas a su modelo productivo) ni gastos que rascar (están bastante optimizados). Tienen un problema importante de costes por su convenio laboral.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

corto en TEF 13,60 8:


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en TEF 13,60 8:




Espero que le vaya bien, para que nos pueda pagar a todos el BRA que nos debe


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en TEF 13,60 8:



Bienvenido!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> corto en TEF 13,60 8:



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xMDo6YAr56A" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

El BRA ? no sera alguna clase de perversion no :

muelto a tenio que madruga


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te puedo aportar varios datos para quien los quiera considerar:
> PROSEGUR: Está comprando empresas pequeñas a saco. Tiene un pipeline de más de 10 en observación y varias de ellas ya en due diligence (Europa y Asia principalmente). El negocio en Brasil está tirando muchísimo. Están redefiniendo cuales son los servicios de seguridad del futuro.
> Tienen previsión de doblar la compañía (hasta 240.000 empleados) en los próximos tres años vía M&A. No hace mucho entraron en Asia con la compra de una pequeña empresa y algo menos conocido es que han comprado otra y están a punto de comprar otra más.
> 
> ...



Interesantes datos. Con los March detras, ya me imaginaba que Prosegur andaria en algo gordo, me pensare en meter un paquete si todo baja. La tengo en 3 lugar de smallcaps (aunque esta creo que tampoco lo es).

Y lo de ZOT mas o menos si que lo conocia. Es una gran empresa, pero estancada y en un pais estancado.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Stop en Barclays subido hasta punto de entrada exacto. Lo dejamos dinámico a 8 de distancia.


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el Volumen en el chicharro y el dax



De momento negativo, pero no se mueve desde las 10:30 a no ser que miremos órdenes de muy poquitos contratos, el Dax estaba en positivo hasta las 9:40 cuando su saldo ha pasado también a negativo.

Aunque sigue todo muy gacelero, yo no haría demasiado caso.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

el big guano esta a las puertas :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> El BRA ? no sera alguna clase de perversion no :
> 
> muelto a tenio que madruga



Hombre de Dios, eeeerrrrr de los Avernos ::

Brrrrrrutal
Rrrrrrrally
Aalcista


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Interesantes datos. Con los March detras, ya me imaginaba que Prosegur andaria en algo gordo, me pensare en meter un paquete si todo baja. La tengo en 3 lugar de smallcaps (aunque esta creo que tampoco lo es).
> 
> Y lo de ZOT mas o menos si que lo conocia. Es una gran empresa, pero estancada y en un pais estancado.



Prosegur: Tiene varias líneas de negocio. La de Consultoría de Seguridad no es relevante. La de Tecnología (cacharros hw, cámaras ...) está en baja forma por el parón en España (económico y de construcción). El pulmón financiero de la firma son las dos principales áreas de negocio: vigilancia activa (securatas) y transporte de caudales (furgones blindados). Están creciendo en ambos negocios si bien el que más tirón y posibilidades tiene es el de Vigilancia. Desde que ha llegado el nuevo Dtor General (FM, argentino) van como un tiro amén de ser una excelentísima persona. Aquellos que dicen que hay que ser un hp para ser directivo en España, en este caso se equivocarían.

Como verás, existe una capacidad de generación de valor descomunal. Respecto a la capacidad de generar precio, pues van jodidos de momento si atentemos a la bolsa. En la crisis, aumentó su capitalización x2 pero ya está corrigiendo y ahora mismo es bajista. Además podría estar configurando una figura de continuación de tendencia bajista (un triángulo). Hasta que no supere la zona de 36-38, no estaría en cambio de tendencia.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ¿puedes aportar mas sobre esto "Están redefiniendo cuales son los servicios de seguridad del futuro."?

Es decir, si estan inventando algo nuevo en el sector, entonces mola mas aun.

Añado: nos hemos cruzado. Ya veo en que andan.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

Sacyr	
Demetrio Carceller, ha comprado en el mercado continuo 80.000 acciones a un precio de 3,94 euros


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el big guano esta a las puertas :fiufiu:



Llevo posicionado desde ayer en el Dax y hoy en el IBEX para el guano, pero si usted dice esto me quedo intranquilo...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre de Dios, eeeerrrrr de los Avernos ::
> 
> Brrrrrrutal
> Rrrrrrrally
> Aalcista



ok , ya entiendo  pero ahora lo que se lleva es el BRB :XX:

creo que empezaremos ya a romper la zona de soporte 7500-7600 cuidado con una falsa rotura , pero en eso estamos bueno da igual porque creo que con rotura limpia o falsa al final rompemos soporte y tendremos el largamente esperado BIG GUANO 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Llevo posicionado desde ayer en el Dax y hoy en el IBEX para el guano, pero si usted dice esto me quedo intranquilo...



entonces cargue largos :Aplauso: 

yo estoy corto en TEF con 2 cohones


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

Vaya comienzo de año...Me salto el SL en el SAN (5,75)...Vaya mandrileada que me ha metido en la cuenta::::::

De momento me quedo en IBE y en esta si que si en SL


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

El euro perdiendo los 1,30


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

veo muchas ganas de perder dinero por ahi en ejpain :XX:


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya comienzo de año...Me salto el SL en el SAN (5,75)...Vaya mandrileada que me ha metido en la cuenta::::::
> 
> De momento me quedo en IBE y en esta si que si en SL



Fijo que ahora sube, vaya roto 500 machacantes que me ha mandrileado el botas


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Invocando:


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya comienzo de año...Me salto el SL en el SAN (5,75)...Vaya mandrileada que me ha metido en la cuenta::::::
> 
> De momento me quedo en IBE y en esta si que si en SL



Pues tu eras de los que sabias lo de SAN.....
San tendra un año penoso y aterrizara en los 4,eso si ,es un valor con futuro para apostar en 4 euros
Telef sera otro truño y IBE te puede dar digustos
De Gamesa mejor ni hablar y de los hoteles pues es una partida de poker


----------



## Greco (4 Ene 2012)

Esta la cosa jodida, menos mal que sali anteayer, me da que nos vamos para abajo pero bien.


----------



## tatur (4 Ene 2012)

Señor muertoviviente, cuanto tiempo.

Si realmente se da el big guano seran 2 de 2 y puede que lo del brutal rally alcista no fuera factor suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Me encanta poner esta ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Señor muertoviviente, cuanto tiempo.
> 
> Si realmente se da el big guano seran 2 de 2 y puede que lo del brutal rally alcista no fuera factor suerte.



Joven padawan, joven padawan.... :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Señor muertoviviente, cuanto tiempo.
> 
> Si realmente se da el big guano seran 2 de 2 y puede que lo del brutal rally alcista no fuera factor suerte.



me parece que serian 3 de 3


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues tu eras de los que sabias lo de SAN.....
> San tendra un año penoso y aterrizara en los 4,eso si ,es un valor con futuro para apostar en 4 euros
> Telef sera otro truño y IBE te puede dar digustos
> De Gamesa mejor ni hablar y de los hoteles pues es una partida de poker



Ya por eso puse el SL y mira que lo puse amplio pero ha dado igual en una sola sesión ha saltado.No me gusta poner SL pero en este caso con la mala entrada que hice y como esta el sector era lo que pedía el sentido común.
Espero que llegue a esos 4.
Iberdrola no me preocupa es una apuesta a largo plazo (5-10 años), conozco un poco el sector y el futuro real de los molinos aún no esta explotado. Falta por explotar las corrientes marinas y ya están en ello.
Si veo alguna oportunidad con un atractivo r/r entrare de momento prefiero mirar los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya por eso puse el SL y mira que lo puse amplio pero ha dado igual en una sola sesión ha saltado.No me gusta poner SL pero en este caso con la mala entrada que hice y como esta el sector era lo que pedía el sentido común.
> Espero que llegue a esos 4.
> Iberdrola no me preocupa es una apuesta a largo plazo (5-10 años), conozco un poco el sector y el futuro real de los molinos aún no esta explotado. Falta por explotar las corrientes marinas y ya están en ello.
> Si veo alguna oportunidad con un atractivo r/r entrare de momento prefiero mirar los toros desde la barrera.



amijo no quiero ser pesao pero los fundamentales tienen muy poco que ver con esto de la bolsa de valores :


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿puedes aportar mas sobre esto "Están redefiniendo cuales son los servicios de seguridad del futuro."?
> 
> Es decir, si estan inventando algo nuevo en el sector, entonces mola mas aun.
> 
> Añado: nos hemos cruzado. Ya veo en que andan.



Lo explico con un ejemplo. El de Telefónica.

Han estado viviendo de un entorno no muy competitivo en el que ellos son muy grandes y el resto son muy pequeños (Seguriber, Securitas ...). El negocio de Vigilancia es masivo en consumo de recursos humanos, es decir es complejo operativamente pero poco más. Básicamente un bodyshooping de personas en el que los entrantes arriesgan por asumir costes fijos y tiran los precios. Es la normal madurez de un negocio. En muchas ocasiones aparece un competidor que tira el precio (renuncian a una parte del margen con tal de entrar en el deal) y acto seguido contratan a las mismas personas que venían ejecutando el servicio. Es un sector muy poco fiel en lo que se refiere a los recursos humanos.
Por ello, y con muchos años de historia y buen hacer, han ido optimizando las operaciones al máximo básicamente con los mainstreams: i) optimización del modelo de asignación de recursos y ii)optimización de costes de ejecución (salarios ...) + una muy ligera estructura de gestión que se diluye a medida que crece en tamaño (el corporativo pesa cada vez menos en los costes unitarios). Esto ha llegado a tocar hueso y han emprendido la lógica diversificación geográfica hacia paises en crecimiento en donde este tipo de servicios son emergentes y se desarrollan por la cada vez mayor disponibilidad de dinero y negocios. Ahí lo han hecho muy muy bien. Si bien el negocio europeo es relativamente pequeño (excluyendo España) porque Francia y Rumanía no son grandes aún, han emprendido un crecimiento exponencial en Latam en donde tiene dos grandes áreas de gestión. Por un lado Peru+Colombia+Mejico y por otro el resto donde destaca principalmente Brasil (es enorme y el potencial aún mayor) y Argentina. El negocio en estos paises aún no están maduro por lo que tiene recorrido al igual que le ha sucedido a Telefónica. Básicamente, repetir la historia de éxito en paises que están en pelotas en estas lides. Pero los negocios de seguridad evolucionan más rápido que el de las Telco debido a que no dependen de la innovación ni de la inversión en capital, amén de que la barrera de entrada vía capital es menor.
Ahora lo que toca es "inventarse" un nuevo mercado que vuelva a posicionarlos como "únicos" para evitar tener competencia. Se trata de disponer de servicios diferenciales que el resto no puedan, o tengan mucha dificultad, prestar. Ahí es donde está la capacidad de generar mucho backlog de largo plazo y mucho margen porque se aplica la idea de precio de reposición vs. la idea de precio basado en estructura de costes + margen comercial.
Se trata de evitar un negocio puro de subcontratación de personas por un fee diario. Se trata de definir servicios globales como pudiera ser la gestión de vigilancia de un evento multitudinario en el que se aportan personas y tecnología. La facturación iría por nivel de servicio más que número de horas x fee. Es un mundo por descubrir en el que cada vez más pudieran meter la cabeza en aspectos de Homeland and Security que a día de hoy son de otro nivel.

Mi opinión es que estos señores lo van a conseguir mientras que Telefónica no porque éstos últimos carecen de capacidades de innovación similares a las de los grandes en el negocio en red (Apple, Amazon, ...). Un dato, Amazon es una empresa muy nueva (creada en el año 1996) se ha transformado de forma bestial y de forma continua. Ya presta, y como el que más, multitud de negocios en la nube y está creando nuevos nichos de mercado en los que tiene una posición relevante. Entre otros, está revendiendo capacidad de cálculo de Teraflops así como alquiler de tecnología y centros de procesos de datos. Ya dirán ustedes qué tiene que ver ésto con el negocio de venta minorista. Ahora piensen qué ha hecho Telefónica en los últimos 15 años más que cobrar establecimientos de llamada en el móvil y cuotas mensuales en los terminales fijos. Incluso el ADSL salió adelante por Julio Linares en contra de su jefe en aquel momento ya que había que comprometer una cantidad ingente de inversión en DSLAMs ....


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amijo no quiero ser pesao pero los fundamentales tienen muy poco que ver con esto de la bolsa de valores :



Pues yo creo que no. A largo plazo es lo que mejor funciona. Es simple o crea valor añadido o lo destruye, al final la cotización termina dando la razón al sentido común.


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el big guano esta a las puertas :fiufiu:



Compro! Compro todo! Sï, sí, compro...!


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Compro! Compro todo! Sï, sí, compro...!



es ustec un profesional de los mercaos  no se olvide de promediar a la baja


----------



## tarrito (4 Ene 2012)

:8:


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Cierro Barclays. Abierto ayer por la mañana en 178,8 y cerrado hoy en 186,6 con una tacadilla de títulos. Hoy está fuerte pero voy muy a corto plazo y veo que puede haber una corrección en el mercado que me barriese el stop colocado en el precio de entrada (que es lo que me ha sucedido en Gamesa, tenía más de un 6% de reward y se ha evaporado por el tema de Vestas).

Si la banca se pusiera pepona, hay otros valores mas excitables y veloces. Si no se pone pepona, los británicos no deberían llegar muy lejos.

Good trip!

Vamos a centrarnos ahora en scalps únicamente. Las Prisa no necesitan demasiada atención:8:


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

*DAX* XETRA: la estructura alcista nacida en septiembre sigue su curso, esta vez rompiendo la directriz bajista de la corrección nacida a principios de noviembre. A corto plazo se deja un gap alcista en 6080 puntos, que representa su primer soporte. De cara a las próximas semanas no se aprecia nivel de resistencia importante hasta 6500 puntos. A corto plazo presenta resistencia en 6180 puntos. Los indicadores semanales, ante anteriores lecturas, aparentan terreno al alza.

Recomendación: MANTENER/ INCREMENTA







*S&P500*: rompe con un gap alcista el paso de la directriz bajista del año pasado. Con la ruptura se aprovecha para superar el paso de la media de 200 sesiones, la cual aplana la pendiente que traía desde septiembre.

Las medias exponenciales de 13 y 34 semanas cortan al alza, lo cual históricamente ha sido beneficioso. El precio rompe una triangulación simétrica con proyección teórica en el medio plazo de 1475 puntos. Encuentra el primer soporte a corto plazo en el cierre del hueco alcista de ayer en 1260 puntos y más abajo en 1240 puntos.

Recomendación: MANTENER/ INCREMENTAR

- CAPITAL BOLSA - Tiempo Real


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Amigos, estoy revisando en bolsa la banca europea y la americana.
La segunda está mejor que la primera aunque no pueden sacar mucho pecho.
La europea está reventada y mucho. Si lo miran (da igual Societe, BNP, Credit Agricole, Unicredito, Intesa, Commerzbank, Santander, BBVA, ...) todos están muy parecidos. Muy cerca de un gran soporte en el que se están aproximando con máximos cada vez más bajos. Ideal para que ante una noticia o un momento convulso, se pierda y comienzo un guano importante. Si revisan el chart de Barclays cuando estuvo en 250 verán algo muy similar.

Si los bancos bajan, los índices lo van a hacer también. De momento no pasa nada grave y el IBEX podría ir a buscar los 8480 en donde tiene una directriz alcista. Pero hay que tener en el radar a la banca y valorar su capacidad de arrastre.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

se viene el BIG GUANO cojones ya 

el que avisa no es traidor , avisados estan


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

el que tenga fe sera salvado :S


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Se masca la tragedia en al plata?


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se masca la tragedia en al plata?



Me ha descubierto!!!!
Es el eurodolar quién manda.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, estoy revisando en bolsa la banca europea y la americana.
> La segunda está mejor que la primera aunque no pueden sacar mucho pecho.
> La europea está reventada y mucho. Si lo miran (da igual Societe, BNP, Credit Agricole, Unicredito, Intesa, Commerzbank, Santander, BBVA, ...) todos están muy parecidos. Muy cerca de un gran soporte en el que se están aproximando con máximos cada vez más bajos. Ideal para que ante una noticia o un momento convulso, se pierda y comienzo un guano importante. Si revisan el chart de Barclays cuando estuvo en 250 verán algo muy similar.
> 
> Si los bancos bajan, los índices lo van a hacer también. De momento no pasa nada grave y el IBEX podría ir a buscar los 8480 en donde tiene una directriz alcista. Pero hay que tener en el radar a la banca y valorar su capacidad de arrastre.




Bestial su post de ayer. Post del año, y estamos a 4 de enero. 

No le thankee antes porque fue extraído de delante del ordenador por un amigo para tomar 2 vinos... que se convirtieron en unos cuantos vinos más. 

Ahora estoy pagando la falta de trabajo de ayer noche, leyendo en diagonal (aunque me lo he sacado a un word, para estudiarlo) todo lo que han escrito hoy. 

Muchas gracias.

Y ghkghk, vístase para jugar con los mayores.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

vamos pabajo vamos


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que tenga fe sera salvado :S



¡Muerto Uve! Bienvenido de nuevo, pilla sitio. ¿No hay GRÁFICO esta vez?


----------



## AssGaper (4 Ene 2012)

Juassss, uppss ME EQUIVOQUE al boton al darle y me situe en cortos en UN INDICE IBEX y me estoy forrando 500 €, me cago en la hostia, asaltaran mi casa la CNMV??? algun trapicheo para solucionarlo?):::Baile:

PD:Con el Saxo Trader puedo situarme a cortos en futuros e indices...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¡Muerto Uve! Bienvenido de nuevo, pilla sitio. ¿No hay GRÁFICO esta vez?



esto acaba de empezar  el grafico que colgue antes de irme de vacaciones es perfectamente valido


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Juassss, uppss ME EQUIVOQUE al boton al darle y me situe en cortos en UN INDICE IBEX y me estoy forrando 500 €, me cago en la hostia, asaltaran mi casa la CNMV??? algun trapicheo para solucionarlo?):::Baile:



como les entre ganas de recaudar


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esto acaba de empezar  el grafico que colgue antes de irme de vacaciones es perfectamente valido



...pero hombre, no seas vago y súbelo de nuevo, que luego de unas buenas vacaciones las pilas tienen que estar cargadas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ...pero hombre, no seas vago y súbelo de nuevo, que luego de unas buenas vacaciones las pilas tienen que estar cargadas.



sigo de vacaciones , solo que la oportunidad es demasiado buena como para dejarla pasar , estoy en unas cabinas publicas y dentro de un rato voy a desayunar jugo de frutas , pongo stop loss y me olvido por unas 7 sesiones de esto para luego recoger las plusvis


----------



## AssGaper (4 Ene 2012)

Joder esto no para de bajar juas juas, bendita equivocacion. Quise situarme a largos en 8597 y por la pvta mugre del raton hice un no se que que, situe mal el cursor e hice clicks y a cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

bendita mugre querra decir ienso: 

tiene ustec que ganar mucha plata pa pagar una probable multa de nuestros amijos de la CNMV


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> sigo de vacaciones , solo que la oportunidad es demasiado buena como para dejarla pasar , estoy en unas cabinas publicas y dentro de un rato voy a desayunar jugo de frutas , pongo stop loss y me olvido por unas 7 sesiones de esto para luego recoger las plusvis



Me alegro por ti, pues, aunque pienso que pocas oportunidades merecen joder unas vacaciones esporculando...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bendita mugre querra decir ienso:
> 
> tiene ustec que ganar mucha plata pa pagar una probable multa de nuestros amijos de la CNMV



Francamente, no creo que la CNMV se pare a mirar qué hace o deja de hacer un particular, a menos que sea como pollastre y mueva millones.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegro por ti, pues, aunque pienso que pocas oportunidades merecen joder unas vacaciones esporculando...



no voy a estar pegado al ordenador , veo una muy buena oportunidad cargo cortos en to lo alto luego stop loss y que siga la juerga


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Francamente, no creo que la CNMV se pare a mirar qué hace o deja de hacer un particular, a menos que sea como pollastre y mueva millones.



si tienen ganas de " RECAUDAR " y no digo na mas


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si tienen ganas de " RECAUDAR " y no digo na mas



Si tienen ganas de recaudar, que primero investiguen las prácticas mafiosas de ciertos brokers o el proceso de colocación de títulos que realiza la banca a sabiendas de que está vendiendo al cliente un pufo XXL. Tienen mucho trabajo que hacer antes de mirar las cuentas de un pobre desgraciado en busca de irregularidades.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Si tienen ganas de recaudar, que primero investiguen las prácticas mafiosas de ciertos brokers o el proceso de colocación de títulos que realiza la banca a sabiendas de que está vendiendo al cliente un pufo XXL. Tienen mucho trabajo que hacer antes de mirar las cuentas de un pobre desgraciado en busca de irregularidades.



el " pobre desgraciado " lo pueden hacer mas desgraciado si cargo cortos del ibex o de la banca


----------



## bcnmarin (4 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Juassss, uppss ME EQUIVOQUE al boton al darle y me situe en cortos en UN INDICE IBEX y me estoy forrando 500 €, me cago en la hostia, asaltaran mi casa la CNMV??? algun trapicheo para solucionarlo?):::Baile:
> 
> PD:Con el Saxo Trader puedo situarme a cortos en futuros e indices...



Saxo Trader Rules. Yo le he dado cortos al Ibex con la prohibición vigente y sigo vivo. Eso sí, no cojo el teléfono ni abro la puerta a desconocidos xDD


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el " pobre desgraciado " lo pueden hacer mas desgraciado si cargo cortos del ibex o de la banca



Por poder, claro que sí. Ahora, de ahí a que lo hagan, pues ya no lo veo. 

Por cierto, ya que estás, por qué no comentas un poco cómo has planteado la operación, para que podamos aprender y tal, donde situarías el stop, etc...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

bcnmarin dijo:


> Saxo Trader Rules. Yo le he dado cortos al Ibex con la prohibición vigente y sigo vivo. Eso sí, no cojo el teléfono ni abro la puerta a desconocidos xDD



Y los Reyes te traerán carbón, que no se te olvide.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por poder, claro que sí. Ahora, de ahí a que lo hagan, pues ya no lo veo.
> 
> Por cierto, ya que estás, por qué no comentas un poco cómo has planteado la operación, para que podamos aprender y tal, donde situarías el stop, etc...



yo veo un ataque a los soportes 7500-7600 y falsa rotura como lo mas probable pa luego recuperar algo y empezar el brutal rally bajista y el objetivo aun no lo tengo claro pero sera por debajo de los 6700 un saludo ahora si me voy tranquilo y contento a seguir disfrutando las vacaciones


----------



## Hastiado (4 Ene 2012)

Hola a todos

Sigo siendo un novato pero poco a poco os voy entendiendo el lenguaje pero vengo a contaros una cosa para los que tengais acciones en BBVA.

Por lo visto a los bancos les gusta mucho lo de convertir preferentes en acciones,pues el BBVA va a hacer el mismo en 2 fechas consecutivas,una es para el año que viene pero la otra que es la que interesa es para el 30 de junio de 2012,que por lo visto,va a tomar el mismo cariz que ha adquirido hoy SAN.

De todas maneras,os lo volvere a recordar cuando se aproximen esas fechas.

Un saludo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Sr. Janus, como ve la plata?


----------



## AssGaper (4 Ene 2012)

Cierro operación en los cortos en el ibex, menuda buen a tajada de billetes me llevado. Lo he comentado telefonicamente con los managers de SaxoBank (son daneses LOL sus acentos) y en principio me dicen que es posible para cubrir carteras.

Para "cubrirme cartera" me pillado a largo un miniibex "cubriendolema" con un indice (10 minis a cortos).






Parece ser que para particulares hacen la vista gorda,-eso espero--


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus, como ve la plata?




Todavía no está atractiva por r/r. Salvo que se desplome brutalmente el eurodolar, la plata no va a bajar en vertical, de hacerlo lo haría en plan latigazos. Los mínimos de 2600 serán los mínimos de muchos meses más salvo un gran disgusto del eurodolar (o gran alegría).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

+10 pipines Ag.

A currar 

Y padentro con unas pocas de PRISAS (0.825 SL 0.8) :XX:
No sin mi puti-ta :XX: :XX: 

Objetivo discreto


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

Sube la prima de riesgo de Francia, empeoran las demás y tal, pero la francesa me pone mas

La rentabilidad del bono a 10 años francés repunta 6 pbs al 3,35%.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

*Traders señalan que el Banco Central Europeo está adquiriendo bonos irlandeses y portugueses en el mercado secundario.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cierro operación en los cortos en el ibex, menuda buen a tajada de billetes me llevado. Lo he comentado telefonicamente con los managers de SaxoBank (son daneses LOL sus acentos) y en principio me dicen que es posible para cubrir carteras.
> 
> Para "cubrirme cartera" me pillado a largo un miniibex "cubriendolema" con un indice (10 minis a cortos).
> 
> ...



Los cortos no estan prohibidos solo restringidos a un determinado sector ( financiero). Si quieres ponerte corto tiene que ser como cobertura, los que manejan el cotarro les da igual alquilan las acciones por un mes y ya esta.Para indices no tiene nada que ver, de hecho uno de los bancos que mas etf inversos comercializa los registra en paris.No te preocupes, disfruta de las plusvalias

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ...yo acabo de ver Drive.... me sorprendió, no esta nada mal



estoy de acuerdo, buena peli, no es redonda pero esta muy potable, se pasan los 100 minutos sin darte cuenta

estamos en el filo de la navaja, como nos falle el pie queda caida.......y seria la confirmacion de q nos hicieron una pirula gordisima ayer

tambien puede ser un amago para soltar largos y dar un toque al 129x........

el cierre usa nos dara mas informacion (pero me molaria una islita en este nivel....... eso daria mucha fuerza a MV y su BRB) :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

¿A donde vamos?







El sector bancario europeo es el gran protagonista en la jornada de hoy (-3,34% a 99,53 puntos). Como vemos en el gráfico adjunto, el indicador está cerca de definir tendencia, pues tendrá que decidirse entre la ruptura de su tendencia bajista de medio plazo, o su tendencia alcista de corto plazo.

La ruptura de esta última daría un primer objetivo en los 94 puntos.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo veo un ataque a los soportes 7500-7600 y falsa rotura como lo mas probable pa luego recuperar algo y empezar el brutal rally bajista y el objetivo aun no lo tengo claro pero sera por debajo de los 6700 un saludo ahora si me voy tranquilo y contento a seguir disfrutando las vacaciones



Hoyga, pero el margen no serán mil puntos, no?
Mas que nada porque se podría dar la vuelta y usted decir que a vuelto avisando y que bastantes plusvis nos hemos llevado...


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Lo más probable es que siga quedando subida. Los índices no andan mal, excepto el IBEX es es "aparte". Quizá la incertidumbre viene por la serie del eurodolar.

Pero, hay que tener mucha mucha precaución por si vienen con merengue, merengue.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ¿A donde vamos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ayer lo comenté y personalmente no veo como la superación de esa directriz bajista, desde la que amenaza la posibilidad de un tercer impulso a la baja, la tendencia alcista pase a estar asegurada.

Edito: De hecho la figura de resolución podría estar ya desarrollada, y tal vez no tendría nada que ver con esa directriz...


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo más probable es que siga quedando subida. Los índices no andan mal, excepto el IBEX es es "aparte". Quizá la incertidumbre viene por la serie del eurodolar.



hagan lo que hagan no lo pondran facil, mire ayer como todo el mundo veia casi los 11k :: y un BRA ...........24 horas despues vemos los 6700 y un BRB :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)




----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Las mineras de plata siguen con fuerza aún estando en rojo la plata. Que sigan así y habrá fuerza en el mercado. Serían las primeras en ponerse en rojo ante debilidad estructural en los índices. Si no fuese por la banca, tendríamos a Pepón a caballo como El Cid.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

Aviso de China: las condiciones económicas serán díficiles, peores que en 2008 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues tu eras de los que sabias lo de SAN.....
> San tendra un año penoso y aterrizara en los 4,eso si ,es un valor con futuro para apostar en 4 euros
> Telef sera otro truño y IBE te puede dar digustos
> De Gamesa mejor ni hablar y de los hoteles pues es una partida de poker



Como va la partida de poker? 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ene 2012)

el S&P quiere marcha......

Enviado desde mi Zapatofono usando Tapaycopatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> el S&P quiere marcha......
> 
> Enviado desde mi Zapatofono usando Tacaycopatalk



tratará de cerrar el hueco de ayer. Si le da por hacerlo ahora, veremos al chulibex 80 puntos más abajo.


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

Alerta roja: las apuestas bajistas sobre el euro se disparan a niveles históricos | Economía
Se incrementa con fuerza el número de contratos de futuros que apuestan a la baja por la divisa europea


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

SAN en -4%, mola


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> tratará de cerrar el hueco de ayer. Si le da por hacerlo ahora, veremos al chulibex 80 puntos más abajo.



pues como cierre el hueco de ayer pero deje isla........... me froto las patitas :: (corto, of course)

si rompe el 1271 le meto cortos con todo lo gordo ::

unos dias laterales para marear y luego algo inventaran para el BRB

p.d: no me hagan mucho caso, la euforia.... ya saben......


----------



## dj-mesa (4 Ene 2012)

Los* pedidos a fábrica* en noviembre en EE.UU. subieron un *1,8%* desde una caída del 0,2% octubre. Sin pedidos de defensa la subida fue del 1,8%, y sin transporte +0,3%. Los pedidos de bienes duraderos subieron en noviembre un 3,7% desde 3,8% octubre.

_Valoración neutral para los mercados, al estar en línea con las estimaciones, y al no ser estos datos centro de interés para los inversores._


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Pinta que se cumple lo del hueco y todos para abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

El horno de gacelas está a tope...

España desmiente que haya pedido ayuda al FMI para financiar la reordenación bancaria - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> SAN en -4%, mola



Se esta girando. Quien tenga cortos en bancos por cfd los iria cerrando,al final parece que san va a cerrar el día por encima de 5'8.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues como cierre el hueco de ayer pero deje isla........... me froto las patitas :: (corto, of course)
> 
> si rompe el 1271 le meto cortos con todo lo gordo ::
> 
> ...



Tiene una directriz alcista en 1240 y otra en 1200. Podría bajar a la primera y después volver a ponerse peponés!. Ya sabe que hay que irse a tantear los anteriores máximos en 1292.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

El euro está entrando en catarsis


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> tratará de cerrar el hueco de ayer. Si le da por hacerlo ahora, veremos al chulibex 80 puntos más abajo.



ya está avanzado el viaje a la baja


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El euro está entrando en catarsis



El euro a caído en barrena para mi gozo, aunque no he aprovechado bien el swin(como buena gacela, he dejado de ganar demasiado pronto)

ACS llevo los cortos cubiertos desde esta mañana (Gracias Claca MUY amable).

El IBEX me ha dado ya dos alegrías cerrando 2 cortos por stop de beneficios, ahora tiene otros que puse en 8530 sin stop de beneficio y estoy rezando por que se cumplan los presagios de Bertok en breve y su mínimo lo veamos ahora xd


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tiene una directriz alcista en 1240 y otra en 1200. Podría bajar a la primera y después volver a ponerse peponés!. Ya sabe que hay que irse a tantear los anteriores máximos en 1292.



iremos viendo, aunq con la q hicieron ayer, una caida brutalllllllllll hara mas daño q una subida a 1292


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> SAN en -4%, mola



de la que me librado ayer me salto el SL 5.91(-28€), ::

por cierto Votín tenia razón


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Ene 2012)

Bill Gross: 2012 será un año "paranormal" que "pondrá en peligro la vida económica"


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

Anlisis Tcnico - La esperanza es lo ltimo que se pierde - Cotizalia.com


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ya está avanzado el viaje a la baja



pues como le de por hacerlo próxima parada 8440 más o menos, ya que el SP dejo un boqute y aún le quedan 10-11 puntos


----------



## Seren (4 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bill Gross: 2012 será un año "paranormal" que "pondrá en peligro la vida económica"



No se a principios de año pero en su conjunto con elecciones presidenciales en USA no creo.


----------



## tatur (4 Ene 2012)

madre mia gamesa


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

Como quien no quiere la cosa prisa y nh estan aguantando bastante el tipo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

tatur dijo:


> madre mia gamesa



El profit warning de Vestas le ha hecho pupita. De hecho, ésta está bajando el 19%. Putadón para los que nos ha barrido el stop.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como quien no quiere la cosa prisa y nh estan aguantando bastante el tipo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Es como fijarse en Albiol o Maxwell teniendo en el campo a Messi y Cristiano Ronaldo. :XX: :XX:

P.S. Como se fije alguien en esas....







Enga que voy con prisas, cierre en 0.86 y merendola guapa que me pego. Con piononos La Isla ™ y copita de coñac


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como quien no quiere la cosa prisa y nh estan aguantando bastante el tipo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




Ushhhhhhhhhhhhh!. A la primera le viene bien el anonimato. No es cuestión de que sea la protagonista de una bajada


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2012)

Y Votin ha promediado a la baja los hoteles no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y Votin ha promediado a la baja los hoteles no?



Se ha comprado el NH Miami y parte del NH cancún, hable ustéd con propiedad por favor.


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2012)

Pues ahora es cuando bajará entonces a 1,83


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Realmente no sé si le ha entrado la orden ienso: :

Virgen santa, que coñazo Prisa, voy a buscar emociones ::


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Realmente no sé si le ha entrado la orden ienso: :
> 
> Virgen santa, que coñazo Prisa, voy a buscar emociones ::



A sido nombrarla y joderla un poquito. Ahora a volver a subirla, venga.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y Votin ha promediado a la baja los hoteles no?



Si
Curioso que hoy en los hoteles no han aparecido nuestros amigos los chinos
Hay una agencia que lleva acumulado el 65% del papel que ha salido a la venta
y entre 3 distintas el 90%
Poco volumen
Luego hare el resumen


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2012)

Que te quedan a 2,28? y tu precio de salida ahora?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A sido nombrarla y joderla un poquito. Ahora a volver a subirla, venga.



¿Me está llamando cenizo? :no: Que sepa que había posteado antes de que bajara


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A sido nombrarla y joderla un poquito. Ahora a volver a subirla, venga.



No ha terminado mal el dia. Aguanta muy bien los 0,8. y san como no, acabando en los 5'8 se veia venir y mi sl asaltado casi en los minimos del dia

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No ha terminado mal el dia. Aguanta muy bien los 0,8. y san como no, acabando en los 5'8 se veia venir y mi sl asaltado casi en los minimos del dia
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Tampoco es que sea muy buen final el del SAN que digamos, ni al primer fibo ha llegado :S


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Que te quedan a 2,28? y tu precio de salida ahora?



Me llevas controlado eh?
Espero un rebote,la semana que viene tal vez
Los chinos no han abandonado esta presa,he trabajado con ellos y no son gente de perder dinero
Han ido promediando y promediando a la baja en todas las negociaciones y la ultima se perdio porque seguirian queriendo apretar

No tengo ahora precio de salida ,pero en 2,8 seria aceptable


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tampoco es que sea muy buen final el del SAN que digamos, ni al primer fibo ha llegado :S



Pero verlo y mal vender 6 centimos abajo pues a mi me ha dolido. De momento no quiero volver a saber nada de caramelillo rojo del ibrx, menudo dulce mas envenenado.Mucho tiene que bajar el san para que vuelva a intentar quitarle manzanas. un sevidor ha salido escarmentado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (4 Ene 2012)

A 5 pavos yo entraría.

BBVA 5.40/50

Los bancos son tus amigos.

Dejo una predicción mística de esas ::, Ibex 27 de enero 7.700


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Techo bonito en 127*4* del jefe,¿no?

editado era un 4


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A 5 pavos yo entraría.
> 
> BBVA 5.40/50
> 
> ...



jojojojo vaya cuesta abajo de enero nos espera no? mas de 700 puntos


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (4 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Seguimos en modo gacela con un volumen muy bajo, casi irrisorio, de hecho hoy la sesión ha finalizado prácticamente a las 10:30, con otro pequeño amago a las 14 horas, tras esto nada de nada, excepto justo antes del final de la sesión donde han hecho una compra fuerte.

A pesar de todo he detectado mucho camuflaje hoy, por ejemplo han vendido 97 contratos nada más abrir la sesión, hacia las 9:40 han vendido otros 132 contratos. 

Sin embargo, a las 10:30 aproximadamente han comprado 95 contratos y, ojo con esto, justo antes del cierre han comprado unos 194 contratos.

Es curioso que las compras camufladas del día hayan superado bastante a las ventas camufladas.

En subasta han vendido unos 25 contratos.

En resumen, me extraña mucho esta forma de bajar, no solo por la falta aparente de volumen sino porque al final resulta que entre los movimientos más ocultos las compras han sido superiores a las ventas.

Creo que lo de hoy ha sido una jugada calculada para acumular por abajo y saltar stops de gacelas largas, además tenemos otro escenario perfecto: saldo negativo, subasta vendedora y precio en la parte baja del día, aunque al final lo han subido un poco y se ha quedado en un terreno más dudoso que otra cosa.

Creo que mañana deberíamos empezar el día con gap alcista y/o subir durante la primera parte de la sesión, además los movimientos tan raros de hoy me hacen pensar que seguiremos subiendo, de esto último me puedo equivocar, pero es la conclusión que saco.


----------



## ponzi (4 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A 5 pavos yo entraría.
> 
> BBVA 5.40/50
> 
> ...



Los bancos no se pero algun leoncio se ha hecho amigo mio hoy y me ha metido un bocado de casi 500 a lo tonto.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

Edito el Sr. Mulder atendió mi petición antes de escribirla XD


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Ay mamá!!! Estos cierran el SP en 1280 ::


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Techo bonito en 127*4* del jefe,¿no?
> 
> editado era un 4



gñgñgñ... síii... gñgñgñ...


----------



## atman (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Techo bonito en 127*4* del jefe,¿no?
> 
> editado era un 4



Pero bueeeno.... no me cambie tan rápido de opinión... déjelo cerra el gap tranquilo ¿no? ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> gñgñgñ... síii... gñgñgñ...



Dime....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero bueeeno.... no me cambie tan rápido de opinión... déjelo cerra el gap tranquilo ¿no? ::



Me ha dado resquemor ese techo taaaaan bonito. Además faltaba algo de subida como luego hemos comprobado. (las cajas rojas estaban trazadas antes, las azules después  )


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora del navio nh enterprises


Miercoles,4 de Enero

Algo se cuece o para arriba o para abajo pero sera fuerte,espero por la cuenta que me trae que por arriba
El dia empezo a ser pepon ,falto volumen y se vino abajo,falta el leoncio chino y eso se ha notado,de todas formas para ser bajista hoy no era necesario que gastaran sus ultimos cartuchos
Siguen sin aparecer cortos en el horizonte lo cual es bueno
Poco que decir de un dia anodino salvo que hemos incrementado al doble nuestras posiciones


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

Los usanos son alcistas y están en su jugada de ir llenando el horno de forma consistente y sostenida. El subidón de ayer no era para hoy volver a los 1250 ni para tocar los 1280 y ya está. Demasiado fácil.
Hoy lo están haciendo de libro, han tocado mínimos cuando más daño hacían a los europeos (sobre el cierre) y después hacia arriba.

Como decía Mulder ayer, es probable que Enero sea Pepón. Saldrán noticias adversas sobre rebajas de calificación, sobre proyecciones de recesión, sobre incrementos de las primas de riesgo .... pero será con las buenas noticias cuando ésto se dé la vuelta hacia abajo.
Las materias primas siguen con cierta fuerza y el eurodolar está modulando en cierta forma la subida del resto de activos etc.. con su bajo un poco, me paro otro poco, ....

Cuando están en modo de llenar el horno, las resistencias no sirven de mucho para ponerse corto ya que de lo que se trata es de engañar al máximo y ahí es donde las fugas falsas toman relevancia para cazar las gacelas y leones medianos a pares.

El Ibex debería seguir tirando hacia arriba (tiene línea de soporte tendencial sobre 8460, ahí pegada). 

Es mejor esperar a verlo, más que intentar adivinarlo.


P.D: Por cierto, Netflix disparado y ahora parece que es la buena porque lleva un volumen elevado en los tirones alcistas en serie horaria.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

A ver cómo cierran los usanos y cómo se desarrolla el final de sesión de mañana en europa ...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

Madre mia

España pedirá 50.000 millones más de provisiones a la banca contra las pérdidas del ladrillo - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A ver cómo cierran los usanos y cómo se desarrolla el final de sesión de mañana en europa ...



¿a cuanto tienes la salida de prisa?
0,79 o 0.78 ?
y por arriba a 0,9?
Eso seria logico no?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Madre mia
> 
> España pedirá 50.000 millones más de provisiones a la banca contra las pérdidas del ladrillo - elEconomista.es



Pues deberian ser 200.000 para purgarse bien


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

@Janus y Mulder, como osan contradecir a MV...

Endeluego!


----------



## tortilla (4 Ene 2012)




----------



## tortilla (4 Ene 2012)

El dax atrapado, quien lo desatrapara. Como siempre el precio dira la direccion ganadora. Cuidado a posibles salidas en falso, muy comunes en los tiempos del casino trucado.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> El dax atrapado, quien lo desatrapara. Como siempre el precio dira la direccion ganadora. Cuidado a posibles salidas en falso, muy comunes en los tiempos del casino trucado.



el DAX hara lo q su hermano mayor S&P le deje hacer  

lo unico, aunq es una opinion sin base cientifica, solo planteando una hipotesis..... es q quizas el ibex este anunciando una correccion para las proximas semanas......... no seria la primera vez q el ibex tontea y guanea mas q otros para luego cuando los otros caen (unas semanas despues) el ibex aguanta o incluso peponea un poco

q opinan ustedes?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ay mamá!!! Estos cierran el SP en 1280 ::





pipoapipo dijo:


> el DAX hara lo q su hermano mayor S&P le deje hacer
> 
> lo unico, aunq es una opinion sin base cientifica, solo planteando una hipotesis..... es q quizas el ibex este anunciando una correccion para las proximas semanas......... no seria la primera vez q el ibex tontea y guanea mas q otros para luego cuando los otros caen (unas semanas despues) el ibex aguanta o incluso peponea un poco
> 
> q opinan ustedes?



Opino que lo veía venir. Son unos fenómenos estos leoncios :Aplauso:

Y ya en serio, guanear vamos a guanear. Pero no antes sin asar y reasar unas cuantas manadas de gacelas.


----------



## tortilla (4 Ene 2012)




----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2012)

Con sumo gusto apostaría un leuro a un SP al cierre en 125x....


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con sumo gusto apostaría un leuro a un SP al cierre en 125x....



Y algo para mañana?

Thanks


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Ene 2012)

Dia bajista en casi todos los valores (Repsol parece que siempre quiere más), está claro, pero no deberíamos asustarnos demasiado ya que mientras no rompa el máximo de la 2ª estructura o en peor caso la directriz alcista de la primera estructura, no hay que tomar medidas entiendo. Sí, estamos sobrecomprados, pero el estocástico no es de los que se suelen girar de una tacada, va haciendo jorobitas.
Mejor hoy Abertis que Gas Natural, Enagás lo ha hecho similar, en cualquier caso respetan zona de activación. Lo único preocupante es la formación de estos dos días, un hombre colgado confirmado hoy, aunque respetando la sombra como soporte. Yo sigo dentro, en todo caso, los techos suelen estar sesiones formándose, no es llegar y para abajo. A Abertis sigo viéndole 1 € de recorrido para arriba y Gas espero que lo haga bien el resto de la semana.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Ene 2012)

Al ibex ni agua

Es más interesante el mercado usano


----------



## atlanterra (4 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con sumo gusto apostaría un leuro a un SP al cierre en 125x....




Yo apuesto por un cierre en el entorno de 1273.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Y algo para mañana?
> 
> Thanks



Para dar niveles necesito al menos once sesiones del trimestre. Sorry :rolleye:


----------



## diosmercado (4 Ene 2012)

Usanos queriendo peponear, a ver si se cumplen las predicciones de franr.


----------



## bertok (4 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Usanos queriendo peponear, a ver si se cumplen las predicciones de franr.



Pocas gacelas quedan ya por llenar en el horno.

Van a hacer un asado de puta madre.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Usanos queriendo peponear, a ver si se cumplen las predicciones de franr.



Era un deseo más que una predicción...el euro/dolar acompaña esta peponada. Un buen aliño para una parrillada de gacela.:cook:


Esta subida de los últimos minutos bien se merece un buen latigazo...veamos de que son capacesssss


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Ene 2012)

¿Me lo parece a mí o iberdrola está metida en un triángulo bastante claro?



Lo único que no sabría apostar hacía donde romperá. Parece que lo ha intentado por arriba pero no ha habido forma. En cualquier caso estoy dentro, SL en 4,5.
EDITO: que canijo se ve esto, voy a tener que hacerme la cuenta en imageshack si quiero subir algo más.


----------



## Janus (4 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿a cuanto tienes la salida de prisa?
> 0,79 o 0.78 ?
> y por arriba a 0,9?
> Eso seria logico no?



un paquete a 0,788 y otro a 0,78. Por arriba están sobre 1,20 pero si se planta en 0,98 es posible que liquide uno de los dos paquetes.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Me lo parece a mí o iberdrola está metida en un triángulo bastante claro?
> Ver archivo adjunto 46604
> 
> 
> ...



Los triángulos para ser válidos en su ruptura, tienen que romper dentro de los 2/3 de su formación, a distancia del vértice, o no considerar toda la amplitud del mismo, sino el final y un objetivo menos ambicioso. No me gusta este valor.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Pregunta sobre fundamentales: ¿que constructora os gusta mas para LP?

Estoy mirando balances, informes anuales y analisis de gente y empiezo a formarme una opinion (ACS y OHL parecen interesantes, huir de Ferrovial y Sacyr, FCC y Acciona psee) pero cualquier aportacion me viene bien.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

Ojo con GAM
quiere emitir obligaciones convertibles al 5% con beneficios de reduccion del 20% sobre el valor cotizado a cada vencimiento .
Todo muy bueno si esta fuera primera figura ,pero con este callo malayo no creo

Ya me extrañaba a mi estas subidas tan fuertes injustificadas,hay que presentar los cardos borriqueros en papel de lujo para que piquen


----------



## Burbujilimo (4 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Los triángulos para ser válidos en su ruptura, tienen que romper dentro de los 2/3 de su formación, a distancia del vértice, o no considerar toda la amplitud del mismo, sino el final y un objetivo menos ambicioso. No me gusta este valor.



¿Como se realiza la medida que mencionas? ¿A partir del primer soporte/resistencia o a partir del segundo?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pregunta sobre fundamentales: ¿que constructora os gusta mas para LP?
> 
> Estoy mirando balances, informes anuales y analisis de gente y empiezo a formarme una opinion (ACS y OHL parecen interesantes, huir de Ferrovial y Sacyr, FCC y Acciona psee) pero cualquier aportacion me viene bien.



OHL para cuando cotize a 17


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Hombre, yo por fundamentales ya la veo bien ahora, pero un punto de entrada mejor, pues eso, mejor, mas cromos.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2012)

Por el mes de Noviembre, principios metí este análisis trimestral:

_Me traigo esto que expuse bajo los efectos alucinógenos de cualquier droja, por la fecha del señor de 5 de noviembre



"Partiendo que personalmente el largo plazo no va más allá de la Strongbow que me tome dentro de un rato, voy a dar mi visión del escenario Mad Max de que se está hablando.
Si la situación empeora y se quiere llevar el sufrimiento a la fauna bolsística, se podría hacer una incursión a la zona de *7490* en muy breves fechas. La ruptura de este soporte debe hacernos pensar en una visita muy rápida (ahora hablamos en muy L/P, así que son cuestión de menos de un semestre) a la zona de los 6.670

El sufrimiento de la gacelada a estos niveles sería insoportable, y la sensación de hundimiento total de los grandes en bolsa, haría el resto. Un bonito rebote en los 6600 y papel barato para los que manejan la cuestión.
Para ser mas que Rappel y La Fuster juntos, coincidiría esta situación en Abril....base del canal a medio formado, que debería de tocarse en su base para empezar la remontada "refinitiva"








*El trimestre es alcista*. Lo gordo debería venir, si viene,* a partir de la cuarta sesión del nuevo año.*

Así que si ven cierre del trimestre arriba....CORRAN INSENSATOS

Guarden este gráfico en sus PC...hará ganar mucho dinero. Por la gloria de de los guardianes de Moldor."_


Pues bien, el trimestre ha sido ligeramente alcista, apenas 200 puntos y nos quedamos cerquita del suelo que marqué (<100 puntos). Llevamos tres sesiones y según la proyección, a partir de ya empezaremos a caer con fuerza. De momento me faltan algunas sesiones para tratar de dilucidar como será el trimestre. Pero parece que al menos la primeras sesiones pueden enseñarnos los dientes con un 7.xxx

Suerte y Plusvis.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Como se realiza la medida que mencionas? ¿A partir del primer soporte/resistencia o a partir del segundo?



A partir del primero, triángulo lo tienes igual después, pero el objetivo de amplitud de la base del triángulo, sería más cercano y por tanto menos ambicioso por los 2 lados.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pregunta sobre fundamentales: ¿que constructora os gusta mas para LP?
> 
> Estoy mirando balances, informes anuales y analisis de gente y empiezo a formarme una opinion (ACS y OHL parecen interesantes, huir de Ferrovial y Sacyr, FCC y Acciona psee) pero cualquier aportacion me viene bien.



De todas, la que menos por AT ACS, la veo en el rango 17 €. Del resto, no creo que Ferrovial y Acciona lo hagan mal.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

Sr. Fran R si su proyección tan sumamente anticipada se cumpliese yo estaría extremadamente contento.

Ahora mismo el único problema que tengo es donde colocar el stop loss para que no me lo reviente un gap al alza.


----------



## FranR (4 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Fran R si su proyección tan sumamente anticipada se cumpliese yo estaría extremadamente contento.
> 
> Ahora mismo el único problema que tengo es donde colocar el stop loss para que no me lo reviente un gap al alza.



En que está metido?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> De todas, la que menos por AT ACS, la veo en el rango 17-14 €. Del resto, no creo que Ferrovial y Acciona lo hagan mal.



Ferrovial tiene un saco de deuda sobre sus espaldas. Hablo de memoria, pero creo que son 20G€, a comparar con los menos de 10G€ de ACS que encima es mas grande. Tiene activos de lo mejor del mundo (aeropuertos ingleses, algunas carreteras) y gente, capaz en esto de los fundamentales, que cree en ella (Bestinver), pero no se si saldra adelante. Viendo sus resultados esta casi casi en perdidas.

Miedete.

Acciona la tengo menos vista.


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

VIX:







Nuevo planteamiento, todavía por confirmar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues mira como lo hace Ferrovial (marrón claro) y ACS (gris oscuro) que también debe hasta el aire que respira por cierto.





y no es un indicador de cruce de parámetros jeje


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En que está metido?



Cortos de ibex desde 859x-855x-853x-851x

Los dos primeros están con el stop en la entrada, el tercero stop cercano y el 4º lo cogí con intención de que hoy nos dejasen tranquilos en los 845x

Me han fastidiado con una subida que no me esperaba(ni estaba en el despacho...) por eso me dejaron algo intranquilo... Aunque la tendencia a largo plazo (1 mes) veo clarisimo el tema del guano, por ello lo de que no me revienten los stop por equivocación.

Edito para añadir que hay más posiciones:
Eur/usd corto desde 1.3040 (poca carga, los indicadores no me dejaban nada clara la actuación y con la apertura al alza de Alemania...)
ACS corto desde 23.5x di la orden a 23.60 pero pasaba de mi...


----------



## Claca (4 Ene 2012)

IBEX:







Faltan cosas en el gráfico. Y la interpretación me la guardo para mí, pero al menos algo dejo en el foro


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues como no le pongas palmeras y camellos a la piramide.............
El desierto ya lo traemos nosotros


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> OHL para cuando cotize a 17



Y FCC a 12. Tienen una situación jodida y tienen que vender activos a precio de derribo para intentar bajar la deuda.
Su negocio está muy limitado y la apuesta estratégica hacia el mundo de los servicios le mete de lleno en la espiral deflaccionaria de fees por parte de las Administraciones Públicas en las siguientes renovaciones. Además van a competir a cara de perro con Ferrovial y solo hay hueco para uno en España y UK. Es posible de los dos se vayan a tomar por el culo porque uno se queda fuera de los contratos y el otro se mete a pérdidas autoengañándose en como optimizar el servicio a prestar.
Uno de los primeros puntos de fricción puede estar en el Ayto de Madrid donde están ofreciendo la concentración de servicios para optimizar el ppto a licitar. Es decir, me das los residuos urbanos, los jardines, el mto de las calles etc .... Con esto, solo hay hueco para uno, al estilo de la experiencia de Ferrovial en Birmingham.


El punto fuerte de FCC sería el agua donde tienen una posición muy relevante con Aqualia y la participación en Proactiva en Latam.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y FCC a 12. Tienen una situación jodida y tienen que vender activos a precio de derribo para intentar bajar la deuda.
> Su negocio está muy limitado y la apuesta estratégica hacia el mundo de los servicios le mete de lleno en la espiral deflaccionaria de fees por parte de las Administraciones Públicas en las siguientes renovaciones. Además van a competir a cara de perro con Ferrovial y solo hay hueco para uno en España y UK. Es posible de los dos se vayan a tomar por el culo porque uno se queda fuera de los contratos y el otro se mete a pérdidas autoengañándose en como optimizar el servicio a prestar.
> Uno de los primeros puntos de fricción puede estar en el Ayto de Madrid donde están ofreciendo la concentración de servicios para optimizar el ppto a licitar. Es decir, me das los residuos urbanos, los jardines, el mto de las calles etc .... Con esto, solo hay hueco para uno, al estilo de la experiencia de Ferrovial en Birmingham.
> 
> ...



Espero que no te de por GAM
que a ti te van las emociones fuertes y tal


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Eso es un diamante??

Empiezo a asustarme...


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Eso es un diamante??
> 
> Empiezo a asustarme...



Tiene de diamante lo que yo tengo de cura 8:


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Eso es un diamante??
> 
> Empiezo a asustarme...



Eso es una piramide y lo que hay mas abajo que parece que se mueve es un rio
y en medio estamos nosotros ,los camellos y las gacelas que tenemos que llegar
vivos al rio sin que nos coman los leones

PD
las gacelas,leoncios y camellos no se ven porque somos muy pequeños en proporcion


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Ferrovial tiene un saco de deuda sobre sus espaldas. Hablo de memoria, pero creo que son 20G€, a comparar con los menos de 10G€ de ACS que encima es mas grande. Tiene activos de lo mejor del mundo (aeropuertos ingleses, algunas carreteras) y gente, capaz en esto de los fundamentales, que cree en ella (Bestinver), pero no se si saldra adelante. Viendo sus resultados esta casi casi en perdidas.
> 
> Miedete.
> 
> Acciona la tengo menos vista.



Efectivamente, Ferrovial tiene 20.000 millones de deuda pero ya la tiene refinanciada. Hace dos/tres años ficharon a Ernesto López Mozo, ex Telefónica Corporativa en el área de finanzas (un chico brillante a nivel técnico, Ing Caminos + MBA Wharton con pasado en banca de inversión en Santander) con el cometido de refinanciar toda la deuda. Lo ha hecho brillantemente porque los pagos en la gran mayoría están alienados temporalmente con la generación de caja de cada negocio al respecto de su deuda. Es decir, si las concesiones se comportan como preveen ... generarán la caja suficiente para pagar cada una su deuda. Además han realizado un proceso de desinversiones muy inteligente y han conseguido precios hiperbuenos como fué el caso de Swissport que no tenían pensado venderlo pero lo hicieron porque llegó una oferta que les generaba una plusvalía enorme. Ya podrán volver al negocio del handling a precio bajo en el futuro.

No obstante, como empresa no me gusta demasiado porque su negocio es bastante diferente al de otros players. En construcción están todos jodidos a nivel nacional y si viene una época recesiva ... también sufrirán fuera por lo menos a nivel de ventas porque en ejecución de obra ya tienen mucho backlog contratado. Con FCC compiten en el ámbito de servicios (CESPA vs. FCC Medioambiente vs. Urbaser ACS). En agua apenas tienen posicionamiento (FCC está muy metido con Aqualia) al igual que en Ingeniería (ACS está muy metido con Cobra) ni tampoco en Energía (así lo decidieron hace unos años). Su gran apuesta de compañía (al igual que la de ACS es la energía de Iberdrola y la construcción internacional de Hotchief y Leyton) son los aeropuertos. Ahí entraron en BAA a precio de burbuja y tienen problemas regulatorios.

El negocio de todas las constructoras se basa en lograr obra civil/privada porque generan mucho cash flow para invertirlo en negocios financieros en las Concesiones.
El gran activo de Ferrovial es la autopista canadiense que circunvala Toronto. Es de las que más crecimiento de tráfico tiene en el mundo y tiene incrementos sustanciales de fees por legislación. Están intentando meterse a saco en USA a través de Cintra pero entiendo que es muy complejo porque es un negocio maduro, que requiere mucha financiación (ahora escasa) y existen múltiples legislaciones dentro del mismo país (a nivel de estado). Hasta donde sé, Cintra USA está haciendo un buen trabajo y tiene un muy buen management y están gestionando bien el lobby (allí legalizado) con un es-asesor de una campaña de Bush. Pero es un país complicado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Ene 2012)

Pues nada, seguiremos con unos fundamentales cojonudos en algunos valores y el gráfico haciendo otra cosa. Habrá que hacer un gráfico de fundamentales y otro en donde esté el precio. Llevo mucho tiempo leyendo eso de que ACS a 40 ya y que Ferrovial estaba quebrada y miran lo que llevan haciendo estos 2 años una y la otra.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Espero que no te de por GAM
> que a ti te van las emociones fuertes y tal



No descuida, tengo una experiencia profesional de hace años cerca de ellos. Cuando todo era bonito, les gustaba que les dijeran que iban a valer más de 900 millones en bolsa comprando HUNE .... Pero no la voy a detallar por decoro profesional. Quién la vió y quién la ve.

Para meter al 5% prefiero ir al 8% de Rumasa:XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Cortos de ibex desde 859x-855x-853x-851x
> 
> Los dos primeros están con el stop en la entrada, el tercero stop cercano y el 4º lo cogí con intención de que hoy nos dejasen tranquilos en los 845x
> 
> ...



Joder llevas de todo.... yo también voy cargadito de cortos, soy mas del DAX, estoy lleno de Alemanes en los 6161 

Esperando estoy con mi franco agazapado.....(paciencia.... no paro de recordarme)

Espero que mañana se de bien :fiufiu:... Guanas noches


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

Gracias por la info, Janus. Me voy a dormir, mañana mas.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Efectivamente, Ferrovial tiene 20.000 millones de deuda pero ya la tiene refinanciada. Hace dos/tres años ficharon a Ernesto López Mozo, ex Telefónica Corporativa en el área de finanzas (un chico brillante a nivel técnico, Ing Caminos + MBA Wharton con pasado en banca de inversión en Santander) con el cometido de refinanciar toda la deuda. Lo ha hecho brillantemente porque los pagos en la gran mayoría están alienados temporalmente con la generación de caja de cada negocio al respecto de su deuda. Es decir, si las concesiones se comportan como preveen ... generarán la caja suficiente para pagar cada una su deuda. Además han realizado un proceso de desinversiones muy inteligente y han conseguido precios hiperbuenos como fué el caso de Swissport que no tenían pensado venderlo pero lo hicieron porque llegó una oferta que les generaba una plusvalía enorme. Ya podrán volver al negocio del handling a precio bajo en el futuro.
> 
> No obstante, como empresa no me gusta demasiado porque su negocio es bastante diferente al de otros players. En construcción están todos jodidos a nivel nacional y si viene una época recesiva ... también sufrirán fuera por lo menos a nivel de ventas porque en ejecución de obra ya tienen mucho backlog contratado. Con FCC compiten en el ámbito de servicios (CESPA vs. FCC Medioambiente vs. Urbaser ACS). En agua apenas tienen posicionamiento (FCC está muy metido con Aqualia) al igual que en Ingeniería (ACS está muy metido con Cobra) ni tampoco en Energía (así lo decidieron hace unos años). Su gran apuesta de compañía (al igual que la de ACS es la energía de Iberdrola y la construcción internacional de Hotchief y Leyton) son los aeropuertos. Ahí entraron en BAA a precio de burbuja y tienen problemas regulatorios.
> 
> ...



Es alineado,alienar es otra cosa
se pone ex
Espero que no te moleste la correccion
Por lo demas muy bien


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a ver si lo explico:o::
presumo que la última frontera para dejar de estar largo son los 8490,(esa linea discontinua roja), fuertes resistencias 8800, se aprecian divergencias bajistas en los indicadores pero pueden tardar un poco en confirmar.
Por cierto si te vas un poco más al extremo izquierdo ¿no pillarias un hombro izquierdo de ese HCH(bestial)?


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es alineado,alienar es otra cosa
> se pone ex
> Espero que no te moleste la correccion
> Por lo demas muy bien




Gracias, sobre todo porque lo has leído con detenimiento. Yo también he leído tu post y sólo decir que te faltan varias tildes y una coma.:´(

Entiendo que es por las prisas de estar pensando permanentemente en el marrón de NH. Te vas a volver chino tanto contar para arriba y para abajo. Hoy en un post tuyo he detectado un síntoma de posible "susto" ... decías que hay algo cociéndose pero que no sabías si era para arriba o para abajo. Como sea para abajo y te coja sin stop .... merengue merengue!

Por lo demás, muy bien.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Entre Votin y Janus... ¿quien es quien?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gracias, sobre todo porque lo has leído con detenimiento. Yo también he leído tu post y sólo decir que te faltan varias tildes y una coma.:´(
> 
> Entiendo que es por las prisas de estar pensando permanentemente en el marrón de NH. Te vas a volver chino tanto contar para arriba y para abajo. Hoy en un post tuyo he detectado un síntoma de posible "susto" ... decías que hay algo cociéndose pero que no sabías si era para arriba o para abajo. Como sea para abajo y te coja sin stop .... merengue merengue!
> 
> Por lo demás, muy bien.



Yo no pongo tildes nunca
Esta usted perdiendo facultades cognitivas ...::
Mientras no aparezcan mas cortos las sorpresas para abajo son menos probables,era por darle emocion al asunto:cook:
PD
Si te hubieras fijado,yo lo avise,de las cargas de cortos(mas del 6%) sobre gamesa el 30/12/11 no te hubiera comido el tigre hoy


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entre Votin y Janus... ¿quien es quien?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Siempre de buen rollo y constructivo!.

Por qué supones que los dos somos tíos?::


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre de buen rollo y constructivo!.
> 
> Por qué supones que los dos somos tíos?::



Por la viril testosterona, aunque se que es con cariño. Por lo demas, muy bien.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

Vaya dos....jajaja, lo hasclavado ghk!!!
Aprovecho asaludar....ando con la venta de un coche y estoy mas liado que la pata de unr romano
Saludos

PD: orden en prisa a 0,68 y en nhh en 1,76:Baile:


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Vaya dos....jajaja, lo hasclavado ghk!!!
> Aprovecho asaludar....ando con la venta de un coche y estoy mas liado que la pata de unr romano
> Saludos
> 
> PD: orden en prisa a 0,68 y en nhh en 1,76:Baile:



Espero que no vean esos tus hogossss::
Te espero abajo en el portal SAN 4 

Ya te dije que en estos tiempos los BMBurras estan muy mal cotizados porque
no hay muchos canis


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no pongo tildes nunca
> Esta usted perdiendo facultades cognitivas ...::
> Mientras no aparezcan mas cortos las sorpresas para abajo son menos probables,era por darle emocion al asunto:cook:
> PD
> Si te hubieras fijado,yo lo avise,de las cargas de cortos(mas del 6%) sobre gamesa el 30/12/11 no te hubiera comido el tigre hoy




Qué razón tienes con lo de Gamesa!. Ayer me parecía poco una plusva de 2200 euros y hoy del latigazo se lo llevaron ... y al menos el stop estaba en el precio de entrada .... si no me hacen un roto.

Ándese con cuidado que le veo muy convencido.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué razón tienes con lo de Gamesa!. Ayer me parecía poco una plusva de 2200 euros y hoy del latigazo se lo llevaron ... y al menos el stop estaba en el precio de entrada .... si no me hacen un roto.
> 
> Ándese con cuidado que le veo muy convencido.



Tu no has negociado nunca con chinos? verdad?
Yo si,mucho en compra de importacion de productos y cartas de credito

Me parece increible que se vayan asi de buen rollo y pagando 15 millones de dolares,si sucede asi cambiare de forma de pensar
Comercialmente son muy cumplidores y se esfuerzan por cumplir sus objetivos
pero si ven que no pueden cumplir y te van a perder de cliente ya les das igual y
no les importa quedar mal
Los delitos casi todos tienen pena de muerte ,mas de 1500$,etc
Es otra forma de pensar.....
En fin ya veremos,es todo un juego::


----------



## The Hellion (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Siempre de buen rollo y constructivo!.
> 
> Por qué supones que los dos somos tíos?::



Porque si no sería esto 

TÚ A PRISA Y YO A NH (REMAKE DE TÚ A BOSTON Y YO A CALIFORNIA)






Y no serían ustedes un acierto de casting. Tienen la voz un poco ronca. :XX::XX:


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (5 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> La descorrelación Ibex- bolsas serias comienza a ser preocupante.
> 
> Por cierto, sé que aquí no hay nadie (o casi) que apoye el ahorro vía dividendo, pero con el espectacular aumento de la tributación, los 1.500 exentos pasan a ser un pelín más interesantes. Qué ganitas tengo de los 6.800 del Ibex para comprar un par de cositas a largo plazo y que Rajoy no vea ni un duro.



Me imagino que más que falta de apoyo al ahorro vía dividendo lo que hay es una constatación de que ir a muy largo plazo y cosechar los dividendos... *es un rollo*. Y además no se pueden usar las maravillosas dotes estratégicas para sacar provecho de todos los pequeños vaivenes.

Vamos, que los que van de ese palo no se lían a escribir cientos de mensajes diarios en un foro.


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Espero que no vean esos tus hogossss::
> Te espero abajo en el portal SAN 4
> 
> Ya te dije que en estos tiempos los BMBurras estan muy mal cotizados porque
> no hay muchos canis



San ya no me preocupan, vendí las que tenía compradas bien abajo con buenas plusvis salvo un paquetillo de nada de 1900 acciones a 7,30:: Las cuales quedan arrinconadas en la cartera junto con unas zeltias y unas avanzit invendibles

Sinceramente espero no verle en esa situación con sus hoteles. 

No estoy de acuerdo en lo de los canis, canis sigue habiendo pero están sin un duro, que es distinto....por eso no vendo el coche, ya que me darían 6.000 pavos y para eso lo guardo para mi futuro museo de clásicos

El que tengo en venta (ya casi vendido) es este A3 de mi hermano...se va también de Hispanistán y queremos venderle rápido, de ahí el precio

AUDI A3 2.0 TDI AMBITION en Madrid - Segundamano.es - 31559046

Buenas noches.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me lo apunto y lo preparo para compartirlo humildemente. Le anticipo:
> -Siempre stop, lo de que es para pobres es un memez. En scalps nunca mental por si se pierde la conexión.
> -Nunca dejo posiciones perdiendo abiertas en fin de semana. Al dejarlas solamente cuando son positivas (excepcionalmente), tengo más margen para cualquier gap de apertura.
> -Nunca más del 25% (incluido apalancamiento) en una posición en acciones.
> ...



Ya le había thankeado, pero me había quedado con ganas de poner esto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

franr dijo:


> por el mes de noviembre, principios metí este análisis trimestral:
> 
> _me traigo esto que expuse bajo los efectos alucinógenos de cualquier droja, por la fecha del señor de 5 de noviembre
> 
> ...



*brujería!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver si lo explico:o::
> presumo que la última frontera para dejar de estar largo son los 8490,(esa linea discontinua roja), fuertes resistencias 8800, se aprecian divergencias bajistas en los indicadores pero pueden tardar un poco en confirmar.
> Por cierto si te vas un poco más al extremo izquierdo ¿no pillarias un hombro izquierdo de ese HCH(bestial)?



Los HCH son figuras de cambio de tendencia. Un HCH en mínimos simplemente no puede ser.

Por la "figura" no te preocupes, eso es lo de menos ahora, aunque:







A veces lo mismo se ve más evidente según la perspectiva 

El caso es que en ese gráfico se ve que el segundo alcista hasta los 8.792 sigue vivito y coleando. Eso de momento. Sobre lo que falta ahí, con la resistencia señalada en los 9.400 es suficiente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Sr. Claca, ¿que te has tomado? ::

¿estas intentando demostrar la reversibilidad de las líneas?

La va a dar un patatús a mas de uno cuando vea que estás realizando una analogía entre el análisis técnico y la óptica geométrica


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca, ¿que te has tomado? ::
> 
> ¿estas intentando demostrar la reversibilidad de las líneas?
> 
> La va a dar un patatús a mas de uno cuando vea que estás realizando una analogía entre el análisis técnico y la óptica geométrica



No es culpa de las líneas, sino del ojo humano, o de nuestro cerebro vaya. 

En cualquier caso, de momento no tiene sentido dar muchas vueltas al asunto.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No es culpa de las líneas, sino del ojo humano, o de nuestro cerebro vaya.
> 
> En cualquier caso, de momento no tiene sentido dar muchas vueltas al asunto.



me has dejao flipao :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

La srta. Animosa le está obsorbiendo el seso.... :XX:


----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *brujería!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Hamijo no confunda, lo mío es un sesudo estudio de los patrones matemáticos del desarrollo del precio y de los índices.

Lo de la brujería es del SR. Pollastre que lleva varios días desaparecido en un congreso de druidas, donde lanza runas junto a Robotnic y MV.


Así que cuidado con lo que dice::::


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

JUAS casi me caigo de la silla al leerle!

Bueno lo que más temía del día de hoy, el gap bruto, no se ha producido.

Ahora a ver como evoluciona esto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo no confunda, lo mío es un sesudo estudio de los patrones matemáticos del desarrollo del precio y de los índices.
> 
> Lo de la brujería es del SR. Pollastre que lleva varios días desaparecido en un congreso de druidas, donde lanza runas junto a Robotnic y MV.
> 
> ...



Era broma, mira que tener que aclararlo a estas alturas..... :ouch:

Y lo del señor pollastre una de dos, o es verdad que es PN o SC y esta de merecidas vacaciones, o bien se le ha roto la mesa y humillado anda de carpintería en carpintería pidiendo presupuestos para una mesa como dios manda.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

De momento para abajo, ¿como se plantea el dia?


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Ya si se pasa tounel a visitarnos es la señal de -5% diario....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Buena caida vertical de SocGen yumyum ¿de nuevo a por los 15€?

edito: Fecha Hora Titular 

02/01/2012 12:35 Renta 4 aconseja mantener e incrementar posiciones en Santander en cierres por encima de 5,9 

*Con dos cojo-nes*


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

No hay día que el Ibex no pierda un 1% con respecto al Dax...


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No hay día que el Ibex no pierda un 1% con respecto al Dax...



Cada día nos parecemos mas al nikkei...Espero que no sigamos sus años de penurias

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

Un 3% el san. Lo que ganado en salud no tiene precio

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cada día nos parecemos mas al nikkei...Espero que no sigamos sus años de penurias
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pues... parece que bien no pinta. Al menos a meses vista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Un 3% el san. Lo que ganado en salud no tiene precio
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Ya comenté ayer que el cierre no fue para tirar cohetes. 
alguno habrá que


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!

¿nadie saca el oso guanoso?


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Yo invocaría al toro bailongo que encontré en su momento, pero ha huido... No consigo encontrarlo.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Joder,al San no hay quien lo pare hacia abajo


----------



## pyn (5 Ene 2012)

Buenos días. 
Falta un rebotito antes de la bajada buena.


En la tele lo disfrazarán diciendo:"Los mercados no aprueban las medidas del gobierno (sean las que sean) e intentarán buscarle la lógica".


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Yo por mi que no se molesten en rebotar para maquillar nada, unas caídas como las de Agosto me irían fantasticamente bien xd


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Ene 2012)

Rumor de mercado: Deutsche Bank necesitaría ampliar capital
Atentos a la subasta en Francia


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Rumor de mercado: Deutsche Bank necesitaría ampliar capital



Será por lo de la comunidad valenciana...


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Va hombre, despierta!!


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Esperemos que aguanten las prisas de janus
aunque ya veo que ha hecho trampas y ha quitado los SL en 0,78


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Ene 2012)

*Crecen las posibilidades de default en Hungría * 

Suben con fuerza los CDSs y la rentabilidad del 10 años

Los mercados están viendo como la moneda húngara se desploma y los traders apuestan que las autoridades internacionales pueden abandonar la ayuda a Hungría, dejando al país como el primero de la Unión Europea en incurrir en un default de su deuda.

El gobierno húngaro, que ha desafiado a Bruselas por la introducción de una serie de profundas reformas constitucionales, canceló sus planes de canje de deuda vieja por nueva, ya que sería demasiado caro.

Con este panorama la rentabilidad del bono a 10 años de Hungría se ha disparado 50 puntos básicos hasta el 11,20%. El CDS se amplía hasta los 745 pbs y la moneda húngara toca un nuevo mínimo frente al euro.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

no es extrañar que el chulibex haya rebotado donde lo ha hecho, hay una DTA muy clara que guia el movimiento de los últimos días.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Sr bertok haga de guía por el abismo... de romper ahí, donde iríamos a parar hoy?


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr bertok haga de guía por el abismo... de romper ahí, donde iríamos a parar hoy?



Me cuesta creer que pierda hoy el nivel de los 8400, en tal caso nos vamos a 8320.

De hecho, me andaría con cuidado con la caida de hoy ya que sólo está apoyada por los gemelos y en menor medida por TEF


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que pierda hoy el nivel de los 8400, en tal caso nos vamos a 8320.
> 
> De hecho, me andaría con cuidado con la caida de hoy ya que sólo está apoyada por los gemelos y en menor medida por TEF



Ok, yo estoy protegiendo con mis stop los beneficios conquistados, no son muchos porque soy pobre y no confiaba del todo en mi análisis(y menos si Claca deja ese tipo de gráficos que no coinciden con los míos...)

Si se da la vuelta cerraré con beneficios y muy probablemente y salvo hecatombe(-6/7% hoy) cerraré posición. No me atrevo a dejarla abierta 3 noches si no llevo más de un 3% de beneficios(por posibles gap, que ya aprendí de Alemania)

Gracias por el aviso


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Bancos y aseguradoras son las que tienen atenazada a la bolsa. Son muy sensibles a cualquier perroflautada .... por lo que se pueden dar la vuelta en cualquier momento .... o bajar en plan latigazo.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Con respecto a los gemelos, está claro que parte de la descorrelación Ibex/Dax viene dada por el peso del sector bancario en el Ibex.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Hace tiempo que no le dedico tiempo al chulibex, a ver que os parece este planteamiento. Si todo esto fuera para acoquinar a la gacelada, si superásemos los 8800, podría completarse un segundo impulso hasta los 9200....

Mucho condicional....







edito: esta caida está siendo hasta el 50% de la subida de diciembre, tampoco es óbice para encarar el mes con optimismo. Otra cosa es para el que comprara en 9700 ::


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Ene 2012)

Hola, mi nombre es Gacela,

Compré en agosto BBVA a 6.93 euros y ahora he vendido a 6.4 para volver a recomprar porque creo que puede llegar a 6 euros de nuevo en unas semanas. ¿Como veis esta operacion?

Algun consejo?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Bueno esto lleva 3 velas con menos movimiento que los ojos de espinete.

Están negociando los leones largos con los cortos a ver a quien joden...


----------



## The Hellion (5 Ene 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Gacela,
> 
> Compré en agosto BBVA a 6.93 euros y ahora he vendido a 6.4 para volver a recomprar porque creo que puede llegar a 6 euros de nuevo en unas semanas. ¿Como veis esta operacion?
> 
> ...



Pues que si estás pensando en compensar pérdidas fiscales, tengas cuidado con los plazos para recomprar, porque creo que si recompras en menos de dos meses las pérdidas no se pueden compensar. 

Al margen de eso, yo poco más puedo decir.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Gacela,
> 
> Compré en agosto BBVA a 6.93 euros y ahora he vendido a 6.4 para volver a recomprar porque creo que puede llegar a 6 euros de nuevo en unas semanas. ¿Como veis esta operacion?
> 
> ...



El saber reconocer los errores y cortar las pérdidas a tiempo es el primer paso para el éxito.

Luego el mercado hará lo que le venga en gana pero *la disciplina es un must*.


----------



## optimistic1985 (5 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues que si estás pensando en compensar pérdidas fiscales, tengas cuidado con los plazos para recomprar, porque creo que si recompras en menos de dos meses las pérdidas no se pueden compensar.
> 
> Al margen de eso, yo poco más puedo decir.



No, simplemente es por especular.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Fijaos en el punto 4.

Cinco medidas que estudia el Gobierno para luchar contra el fraude fiscal,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Ene 2012)

*Según operadores del mercado de divisas, hay fuertes vendedores en el euro/dólar, apostando por la ruptura del nivel de los 1,2830$.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fijaos en el punto 4.
> 
> Cinco medidas que estudia el Gobierno para luchar contra el fraude fiscal,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



El largoplacismo ha llegado... Y BME al retrete.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, me hace gracia que eso se considere dentro del apartado de "fraude fiscal".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

A mi me ha sorprendido también. Lo próximo, prohibir vender con pérdidas. Los SL, además de ser de pobres, serán ilegales, anticonstitucionales y de malas personas.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Si sacan adelante ese punto, el menda deja el intradía, el scalping y su puta madre.

Operaciones a largo plazo cuando llegue el momento más adecuado.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si sacan adelante ese punto, el menda deja el intradía, el scalping y su puta madre.
> 
> Operaciones a largo plazo cuando llegue el momento más adecuado.



Si eso lo hiciesen muchos el resultado sería un desplome bastante majo, porque todo el mundo esperaría a que hiciese "suelo", y donde está el suelo?


----------



## The Hellion (5 Ene 2012)

Sí, ya, pero a ver quién tiene huevos de decirle esto a Janus a la cara



> El Real Decreto que instituyó las rentas del capital en 1996 estableció un criterio de permanencia de dos años entre la compra y la venta de los productos para que tributen por el tipo del ahorro en vez del general, más elevado. Este periodo se rebajó a un año y, a partir de 1 de enero de 2007, se eliminó el requisito por completo, aunque se elevó el tipo del 16% al 18%. El Ejecutivo estudia recuperar la permanencia



Que, como decía GT, por ahí afuera se pone como Mr. Hyde cuando le hablan de tributar al 28%... y esto, del tirón, se pone en tributar al 52%.:8: 

Los que no iban a subir los impuestos.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

No me lo creo. Eso no lo sacan adelante.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si sacan adelante ese punto, el menda deja el intradía, el scalping y su puta madre.
> 
> Operaciones a largo plazo cuando llegue el momento más adecuado.




Si hacen eso, reventarán la liquidez en los mercados .... lo mismo después se sube hasta el infinito porque cada compra no conviene venderla hasta pasados dos años al menos + prohibición de los cortos. Han dado con la piedra del santo grial!. Si es que no hay nada peor que unos HDLGP con poder


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2012)

Los 8.400 son un punto importante de control, pero admiten pinchazos que los perforen siempre que no sean caídas sostenidas.

Y por supuesto el objetivo en los 8.792 anuladísimo, pero la caída está sirviendo para descargar donde tocaba...


----------



## Burbujilimo (5 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí, ya, pero a ver quién tiene huevos de decirle esto a Janus a la cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ej que para invertir ya está el ladrillo, ANTIPATRIOTAS!!!

< CASTA HISPANISTANÍ MODE OFF >


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí, ya, pero a ver quién tiene huevos de decirle esto a Janus a la cara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te preocupes, nos terminarán echando del trabajo y entonces tributaremos según el éxito de nuestras carteras, pero habrá que ganar menos de 300.000 euros/año para no estar en el máximo.:XX:

Nada macho, a cambiar de nacionalidad y migrar a otros sitios más amables con el gentío ... como los usanos. Me río cuando dicen que allí están en crisis .... pues aquí que son incapaces de echar a Grecia del euro, bueno sí les vamos a echar cuando nos hayan metido el pufo.:bla:

Al final, el código de buenas prácticas en money management para preservar el capital se va a quedar en: "que invierta su puta madre". Eso sí, con respeto a las instituciones del estado y las empresas públicas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Ministros, falta dinero, ¿falta dinero sr. Rajao? Si recaudamos A tributando x%, si subimos la tributación a x+y%, recaudare A*y/100 más, ¿no es maravilloso sr. presi?, o sea.

Con tanta subida de impuestos estos perlas están jugando con fuego. A ver si tanto ordeñar la vaca....


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Hola, mi nombre es Gacela,
> 
> Compré en agosto BBVA a 6.93 euros y ahora he vendido a 6.4 para volver a recomprar porque creo que puede llegar a 6 euros de nuevo en unas semanas. ¿Como veis esta operacion?
> 
> ...



Todos hemos perdido pasta,solamente le indicaria que la espere por debajo de 6
Eso seria cometer dos veces el mismo error


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fijaos en el punto 4.
> 
> Cinco medidas que estudia el Gobierno para luchar contra el fraude fiscal,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com



:XX::XX:

es que alguien va a comprar deúda salvo BCE

edit: Montoro es stupid lo que necesita este pais es capital no espantarlo a base de clavar impuestos


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ministros, falta dinero, ¿falta dinero sr. Rajao? Si recaudamos A tributando x%, si subimos la tributación a x+y%, recaudare A*y/100 más, ¿no es maravilloso sr. presi?, o sea.
> 
> Con tanta subida de impuestos estos perlas están jugando con fuego. A ver si tanto ordeñar la vaca....



La verdad es que ando un poco despistado porque estoy mirando para comprarme un piso grande ... con la que está cayendo ahí afuera. Como está visto que no se puede ahorrar ná, vamos a lanzarnos ... a ver el careto que se les queda a los propietarios cuando les ofrezca siempre un 35% de descuento sobre lo que piden .... Serán tan mamones que se sentirán ofendidos:XX:


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

En algunos consejos de bancos de inversión ya están celebrando esta medida.
[YOUTUBE]QuQIwHSbmC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Sr. Claca, no se si ha visto el gráfico que postée del ibex. Entiendo que hay una fuerte resistencia en el entorno de los 8800. Amén de esa directriz bajista mala malosa. Pero ¿No puede ser esto una corrección, con festín leonino, para seguir una rato más hacia arriba? Mientras no pierda el canal alcista....

Si tiene tiempo, échele un hogo a mi gráfica y comente brevemente donde está el matiz que anula el planteamiento de un segundo impulso alcista.


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que ando un poco despistado porque estoy mirando para comprarme un piso grande ... con la que está cayendo ahí afuera. Como está visto que no se puede ahorrar ná, vamos a lanzarnos ... a ver el careto que se les queda a los propietarios cuando les ofrezca siempre un 35% de descuento sobre lo que piden .... Serán tan mamones que se sentirán ofendidos:XX:



Alguno caerá... He enseñado a un par de personas el piso que he comprado, y no dan crédito al precio.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca, no se si ha visto el gráfico que postée del ibex. Entiendo que hay una fuerte resistencia en el entorno de los 8800. Amén de esa directriz bajista mala malosa. Pero ¿No puede ser esto una corrección, con festín leonino, para seguir una rato más hacia arriba? Mientras no pierda el canal alcista....
> 
> Si tiene tiempo, échele un hogo a mi gráfica y comente brevemente donde está el matiz que anula el planteamiento de un segundo impulso alcista.



Yo apuesto a que sí, se verán esos 8800 en Enero. Ya saben, hay que llenar el horno ....


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Crucemos los dedos porque no salga ninguna noticia negativa de fundamentales sobre las empresas que llevamos o con la que esta cayendo se hunden +6%

PD

janus,no has movido los stops de prisa????


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que ando un poco despistado porque estoy mirando para comprarme un piso grande ... con la que está cayendo ahí afuera. Como está visto que no se puede ahorrar ná, vamos a lanzarnos ... a ver el careto que se les queda a los propietarios cuando les ofrezca siempre un 35% de descuento sobre lo que piden .... Serán tan mamones que se sentirán ofendidos:XX:



Mis padres andan también mirando un ático, no sé si usted es de Madrid...ayer ví uno en paseo de la habana, anunciado en idealista...400m2 por 700.000 euros más o menos, no recuerdo cifra exacta.

Eso sí, "a reformar"....


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

Como se que aquí gusta el lado corto, colgaré esta gráfica del sp500 diario, donde ayer se mostró técnicamente impecable de nuevo. El objetivo seria la zona de 1091 puntos. Un objetivo ambicioso, un deseo. El precio nos marcara el sentido.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alguno caerá... He enseñado a un par de personas el piso que he comprado, y no dan crédito al precio.



Qué putada que no te den crédito para pagarlo!!!!

A lo que pidan, hachazo para abajo. Hay donde elegir. Además, ese 35% de descuento ahora o un 45% el año que viene ....


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Crucemos los dedos porque no salga ninguna noticia negativa de fundamentales sobre las empresas que llevamos o con la que esta cayendo se hunden +6%
> 
> PD
> 
> janus,no has movido los stops de prisa????



No, of course. Está por debajo del soporte y ese es el punto de salida de la inversión llegado el caso. Espero que podamos vender las acciones compradas, por encima del euro .... y que no aparezca un latigazo a la baja ahora ...

Te iba a preguntar si habías movido el tuyo de NH pero .... he recordado que no usas de eso.::


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Mis padres andan también mirando un ático, no sé si usted es de Madrid...ayer ví uno en paseo de la habana, anunciado en idealista...400m2 por 700.000 euros más o menos, no recuerdo cifra exacta.
> 
> Eso sí, "a reformar"....



Te agradecería que me postees el link. Esa zona la conozco muy bien (he vivido ahí varios años) y ese precio me cuesta "de creer" al menos que sea por detrás de la iglesia de Padre Damián.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

a veces, este hilo refina un hijoputismo fino, fino :XX:


----------



## tatur (5 Ene 2012)

Volvemos a intentarlo con el 8400, veis alguna posibilidad de rotura.

Yo lo veo como minimo diario.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si eso lo hiciesen muchos el resultado sería un desplome bastante majo, porque todo el mundo esperaría a que hiciese "suelo", y donde está el suelo?



esto afecta a los particulares y éstos no movemos el mercado


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No, of course. Está por debajo del soporte y ese es el punto de salida de la inversión llegado el caso. Espero que podamos vender las acciones compradas, por encima del euro .... y que no aparezca un latigazo a la baja ahora ...
> 
> Te iba a preguntar si habías movido el tuyo de NH pero .... he recordado que no usas de eso.::



Si llega a 1,98 seria cuestion de volver a cargar el barco......
Para entonces ya no estarias tu en prisa


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

A ver si la noticia de ajustes productivos (10.000 guiris al desempleo) en RBS termina de ayudar a la banca .... y a todo lo que cotice. El Ibex está en un momento sumamente interesante si hay una vuelta al alza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Vaya estamos con el *Italia no es España*

_Monti saca pecho respecto a España
El jefe del Gobierno italiano, Mario Monti, consideró hoy que Italia, por el nivel de su déficit, está "mejor situada que España", aunque reconoció que el nivel de la deuda del país transalpino es "históricamente más elevado". Monti declaró en una entrevista que hoy publica el diario francés "Le Figaro" que "Europa no tiene ya razones para tener miedo de Italia" por el estado de sus cuentas públicas, pero aprovechó para criticar al Gobierno saliente de Silvio Berlusconi. "El Gobierno precedente no quiso admitir la gravedad de la crisis y dejó de lado las políticas de liberalización que hubieran puesto remedio a esa carencia", apuntó Monti, que se reunirá el viernes en París con el presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy_


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2012)

El euro está pidiendo el SOS


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te agradecería que me postees el link. Esa zona la conozco muy bien (he vivido ahí varios años) y ese precio me cuesta "de creer" al menos que sea por detrás de la iglesia de Padre Damián.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Ya le he visto en ático en venta en hispanoamérica. madrid - vp3614462 &mdash; idealista.com

Tiene truco porque metros cuadrados para vivir son 175 y el resto terrazas que por el aspecto no sé si son plenamente disfrutables. Me dá que no es en Paseo de la Habano y sí quizás en algúna zona cercana ....
El precio por metro cuadrado + una reforma integral ... es caro, bastante caro.


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

1,2802 es el nivel del susto o muerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2012)

Tocala Sam, tocalaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hungría negociará "sin condiciones" una ayuda del FMI y la UE - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tocala Sam, tocalaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Hungría negociará "sin condiciones" una ayuda del FMI y la UE - elEconomista.es



He aqui el combinado europeo de furgol


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Como vienen los usanos? Con ganas de solucionar el entuerto o con ganas de hundir mas?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Ojito con Gamesa y FCC,otro paquetazo de cortos le acaban de meter a cada una hace un rato

Que mania con meterle cortos a gamesa,pobre criatura



PD
mira ahi esas prisas como se defienden,que bravas estan con lo que cae


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya le he visto en ático en venta en hispanoamérica. madrid - vp3614462 &mdash; idealista.com
> 
> Tiene truco porque metros cuadrados para vivir son 175 y el resto terrazas que por el aspecto no sé si son plenamente disfrutables. Me dá que no es en Paseo de la Habano y sí quizás en algúna zona cercana ....
> El precio por metro cuadrado + una reforma integral ... es caro, bastante caro.



Perdona, había desconectado.

Así que meten los de terraza...ahí está el truco...nada, a seguir mirando/esperando.

No se vende una mierda, nosotros estamos a punto de cerrar la venta de un apartamento en Marbella, en una de las mejores (si no la mejor) urbanización de allí...descuento de 35% respecto a máximos. 

Esperemos se queden unos rusos con el pisito. Si de verdad dan el paso, que parece que sí, se lo damos con un lazito y todo::


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Perdona, había desconectado.
> 
> Así que meten los de terraza...ahí está el truco...nada, a seguir mirando/esperando.
> 
> ...



Si puedes .... con qué descuento se cerraría sobre el precio de venta?. Han apretado y negociado mucho ... o es que como son rusos les sobra la pasta?.


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si puedes .... con qué descuento se cerraría sobre el precio de venta?. Han apretado y negociado mucho ... o es que como son rusos les sobra la pasta?.



En 2006/2007 por 1.3MM se podría haber vendido...y hace poco lo pusimos a la venta en 1.1MM...pero muy negociables ya que estaba fuera de precio (éramos conscientes, pero por si picaba algún ruso/holandés, que también están comprando mucho por allí)...y no han apretado mucho, hicieron una oferta baja, se les subió un poco y aceptaron, ya que el piso es la leche, lo quieren para vivir ellos y les ha gustado bastante, no para pasar un mes al año...

Al ponerlo a la venta dimos a la agencia ese precio de 1,1MM pero que hablara con los que estaban dispuestos a pagar menos...al final se ha acordado dejarlo en 900.000:ouch:

Aunque no quiero "cantar victoria" hasta que no esté firmado, que esto da muchas vueltas.

Una pena no haberlo vendido en la cúspide, pero bueno, el momento es el momento, que se lo digan a FCC con la Torre Picasso:fiufiu:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya le he visto en ático en venta en hispanoamérica. madrid - vp3614462 &mdash; idealista.com
> 
> Tiene truco porque metros cuadrados para vivir son 175 y el resto terrazas que por el aspecto no sé si son plenamente disfrutables. Me dá que no es en Paseo de la Habano y sí quizás en algúna zona cercana ....
> El precio por metro cuadrado + una reforma integral ... es caro, bastante caro.



una pregunta relacionacioda con esto al menos un poco ¿el precio de la Torre Picaso que se acaba de comprar Amancio Ortega, pagando 400 M€ a FCC, es caro o no ?

Teniendo en cuenta que este pais se convertira en un erial durante años


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ene 2012)

1 euro mas que el ruso doy.

piso en venta en calle los granados. marbella &mdash; idealista.com

Bunos dias y tal, y feliz navidad, feliz año, estaran cortos y ganando un pastizal, los señores MM y Fran200 no habran aparecido, claca hoy estara nervioso. Y las tetas de la señorita silenciosa sin aparecer. Mal GT, muy mal.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Bancos británicos con bastante fuerza!, justo cuando Moodys dice que van a sufrir bastante respecto a su competencia europea. No hay nada como una mala noticia para que la bolsa lo cotice al contrario.
Conviene que salga la Merkel diciendo que va a dejar quebrar a todos los paises, al tiempo ....


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> una pregunta relacionacioda con esto al menos un poco ¿el precio de la Torre Picaso que se acaba de comprar Amancio Ortega, pagando 400 M€ a FCC, es caro o no ?
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que este pais se convertira en un erial durante años



No sé si caro o barato pero sí que es menos que en el pasado y más que en el futuro a dos años vista. Si hay un edificio simbólico en Madrid y con ocupación máxima, eso es Torre Picasso. Imaginad cómo anda el resto. Un dato, PWC se ha ido a la torre Sacyr por 18 euros el metro cuadrado ... cuando en la zona de Cuzco no hace tanto se estaba por encima de 44 euros por metro cuadrado.

Si esto sigue así, lo mismo nos podremos ir de alquiler a un edificio de oficinas prime :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

Subida del tramo autonómico en el IRPF en Valencia.

Mil cánceres les maten dolorosamente a estos corruptos. Los amigos a 15.000 euros mensuales en empresas públicas, ni tocarlos.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> En 2006/2007 por 1.3MM se podría haber vendido...y hace poco lo pusimos a la venta en 1.1MM...pero muy negociables ya que estaba fuera de precio (éramos conscientes, pero por si picaba algún ruso/holandés, que también están comprando mucho por allí)...y no han apretado mucho, hicieron una oferta baja, se les subió un poco y aceptaron, ya que el piso es la leche, lo quieren para vivir ellos y les ha gustado bastante, no para pasar un mes al año...
> 
> Al ponerlo a la venta dimos a la agencia ese precio de 1,1MM pero que hablara con los que estaban dispuestos a pagar menos...al final se ha acordado dejarlo en 900.000:ouch:
> 
> ...



Mal rollo tiene ahora FCC y Realia,malo estar la semana que viene ahi


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ene 2012)

Honorable, cuando vi lo del ibex 36 supe que era por usted, no sacaban BME ni por error.
Que se ha pedido para mañana? que compañia le traeran los reyes?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Vaya dia canijo de operaciones

¿donde estan los leoncios?

raro,raro,raro


----------



## ghkghk (5 Ene 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Honorable, cuando vi lo del ibex 36 supe que era por usted, no sacaban BME ni por error.
> Que se ha pedido para mañana? que compañia le traeran los reyes?



He pedido la cabeza de un político del PP de mi comunitat servida en bandeja de plata. 

Lo de BME era intolerable... Ya avisé!


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si caro o barato pero sí que es menos que en el pasado y más que en el futuro a dos años vista. Si hay un edificio simbólico en Madrid y con ocupación máxima, eso es Torre Picasso. Imaginad cómo anda el resto. Un dato, PWC se ha ido a la torre Sacyr por 18 euros el metro cuadrado ... cuando en la zona de Cuzco no hace tanto se estaba por encima de 44 euros por metro cuadrado.
> 
> Si esto sigue así, lo mismo nos podremos ir de alquiler a un edificio de oficinas prime :XX:



si Amancio es muy bueno con el armario pero sus ca*adas con lo inmobiliario son memorables, eso si se lo puede permitir


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

Mulder, como va el volumen, esta engañoso el tema


----------



## AssGaper (5 Ene 2012)

Y esa vela De las 14:15???


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Y esa vela De las 14:15???



Noticia usana del dato del ADP. Evidentemente, la fortaleza o previsión de la misma sobre la economía usana, revienta al eurodolar. No hay noticia buena para todos .... por lo que siempre podremos buscar una excusa al comportamiento de los índices. 

Tranquilidad ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

sea rebienvenido sr chinito, como le va el negocio? El pollo sigue sin aparecer. Claca no tiene tiempo para tirar lineas, Animosa le trae loquito. El último mensaje de MM era un video de un toro, borracho, pero toro.

No se anima con unas prisas???? :XX:


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

El SP y el DAX pegaditos sobre el pasar a verde ... y el IBEX bajando el -1,7%.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2012)

Cárpatos está haciendo palmas con las orejas desde las 2 y cuarto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Vaya con google imágenes, busco ojos de espinete para decir que _prisa se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete_ y sale esta tierna imagen en los resultados....



Spoiler
















cosas del interné ::


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

¿Se rompe algo por debajo?


----------



## aksarben (5 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Subida del tramo autonómico en el IRPF en Valencia.
> 
> Mil cánceres les maten dolorosamente a estos corruptos. Los amigos a 15.000 euros mensuales en empresas públicas, ni tocarlos.



No se me cabree, hombre, si es por el bien común... ::

Panda de hijos de puta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

soy un cenizo, definitivamente


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Ene 2012)

Nos hundimos!!!!


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Las Prisas bye bye.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Equipo de las prisas 
Game Over


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Hoy marcamos -4%?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Ahora viene un rebote a 0,8 
el libro de compra venta esta mal????


PD
esos atascos raros los provocan la acumulacion de SL


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Pues a mi no se me ha ejecutado el SL....cosas de chicharros.....


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

Como al SP le dé por recortar para cerrar el hueco, los larguistas del chulibex os vais a cagar por la pata abajo.


----------



## dj-mesa (5 Ene 2012)

El Gobierno reducirá el fraude en 8.000 millones y *limitará los pagos en efectivo*

El Gobierno reducirá el fraude en 8.171 millones y limitará los pagos en efectivo - elEconomista.es


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sea rebienvenido sr chinito, como le va el negocio? El pollo sigue sin aparecer. Claca no tiene tiempo para tirar lineas, Animosa le trae loquito. El último mensaje de MM era un video de un toro, borracho, pero toro.
> 
> No se anima con unas prisas???? :XX:




El negocio, bueno, digamos que ahi no tienes sl para poner. Se presupuestan unas cifras y acaban por ser esas cifras x 2, y aun no hemos comenzado a andar. Dios, voy a perder hasta la verguenza en esta aventura.

Hoy me ha picado la curiosidad por como estarian ustedes, y ya veo que esto no ha cambiado y sigue siendo el mejor hilo del internec. Si no que me expliquen que alguien intente poner una imagen relacionada con el bajo volumen de PRISA y acabe poniendo pilinguis asiaticas.

Volvere, en plan señor MM, o en planta gacela arruinada.
Muchas plusvalias este año, y cuando tenga un rato me seguire pasando para ver las graficas del claca, si es que no se ha casado ya con la señortia silenciosa y nos deja.

Comprar PRISAS, antes esto molaba, se compraba carrefour, bmw, eon, macdonals... pero prisa ::

El señor MuertoViviente acerto, vaya si acerto. Elhijoputa trabaja tambien con holgura.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues a mi no se me ha ejecutado el SL....cosas de chicharros.....



A mí tampoco?, está en 0,79 y los tengo en 0,788 y 0,78.

No entiendo nada en IG Markets!

Vamos a esperar que estos cabrones los terminan liquidando y lo mismo es que no está actualizado el dealer.

Hagámosnos la idea de que sí se ejecutan.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Como al SP le dé por recortar para cerrar el hueco, los larguistas del chulibex os vais a cagar por la pata abajo.



¿Esta siendo el caso?


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy marcamos -4%?



Puede que haya trampa


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 1 euro mas que el ruso doy.
> 
> piso en venta en calle los granados. marbella &mdash; idealista.com
> 
> Bunos dias y tal, y feliz navidad, feliz año, estaran cortos y ganando un pastizal, los señores MM y Fran200 no habran aparecido, claca hoy estara nervioso. Y las tetas de la señorita silenciosa sin aparecer. Mal GT, muy mal.



No es ese, no es ese....si fuera ese ya le estaba llamando para pasarle el tocho::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Bah se me va a ir a toma por culo. Lesson 2, lo que salio bien una vez, no sale bien la segunda :XX:


Ya fuera :XX: , hablar y bajar PRISA, que campeón!

Hoy estoy en plan gilipoy--- dos entradas a contrapié, las prisas a tpc. 
Una semana en la nevera por pulirme la mitad de las ganancias de la semana.


----------



## vigobay (5 Ene 2012)

Aprovecho que este video es de suscripción libre de onda4 para colgarlo en este hilo ya que aunque no informa del IBEX por estar fuera del sistema, si lo hace de otros índices como SP500 y Dax, así como de materias primas. La verdad es que para ser un mercado lateral le ha ido bien y si coge tendencia mejor. Más o menos ve que los índices pueden empezar una tendencia para ir largos y las materias primas para ir cortos. Yo voy corto de índices pero aún así me parece muy interesante. La chicha está por la mitad.

Análisis cartera onda4

Seguro que a bastantes que no conozcáis los análisis de onda4 os sorprenderán


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Idem, se ha cerrado todo a 0,78. A otra cosa mariposa.

Está Hispanistán que dá pena verla. Bajando infinito más que Alemania, UK y USA. Hoygan, las pérdidas también tributan al IRPF marginal?.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Esta siendo el caso?



yo creo que al SP le veremos en los 1260 - 1262 ::


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Yo creo que terminara hoy en 0,83 , estos valores son muy raros y suben y bajan con facilidad


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

Voya gastarme los dineros en un detallico para la amada, que aunque llevamos dos años sin regalitos de navidad (esperamos a rebajas muahahaha), seguro que me lo agradece :

Y a ver si aprendo de una vez a ser menos impulsivo, coñ-o que parezco zulomán!

[Mode plañidero off]


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Ya estamos como ayer. Abrir los usanos y pegarnos la hostia en Europa. Luego del cierre, subirán y se irá ahondando la descorrelación entre índices.

El eurodolar, reventado .... y la banca europea bleeding out (hasta los británicos se han dado la vuelta).

Los largos en el IBEX ahora es cuando de verdad pueden dar buen juego a poco que haya una vueltecilla.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

De todas formas se veia venir,mediaset afecta mucho a prisa por su 17%
si esta baja o sube afecta a prisa


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> cárpatos está haciendo palmas con las orejas desde las 2 y cuarto



jeje :XX:

Menudo empapelamiento

,
,
,

Debo indicar que voy corto, con poca carga en algunos valores usanos. Lilly me está dando una alegría hoy, por fin.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Equipo de las prisas
> Game Over



:XX::XX::XX:que perro que eres, tu como no llevas SL eh :cook:


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:que perro que eres, tu como no llevas SL eh :cook:



Jugar con estos con chicharros es peligroso
ademas yo juego por convencimientos ,se aguantar mejor las bajadas que las alzas con beneficio
Me saldre en 2,8 si todo va segun lo previsto............o me hundire
Si me hundo es que algo se han llevado los chinarros por 15mm(la penalizacion era de 25 mm la segunda,la ampliaron)y no lo sabemos


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Ene 2012)

Guanas tardes.

Ahora si que empieza lo bueno.

El director de mi suscursal bancaria me ha dicho que tiene TEF compradas a 14.6.

Nunca me arrepentiré de salir con pérdidas cuando estoy convencida..nunca¡


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Pues la cosa viene bajista de cojones no sé que hará NH cuando el Ibex esté en 7700 pero subir me da que no.


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca, no se si ha visto el gráfico que postée del ibex. Entiendo que hay una fuerte resistencia en el entorno de los 8800. Amén de esa directriz bajista mala malosa. Pero ¿No puede ser esto una corrección, con festín leonino, para seguir una rato más hacia arriba? Mientras no pierda el canal alcista....
> 
> Si tiene tiempo, échele un hogo a mi gráfica y comente brevemente donde está el matiz que anula el planteamiento de un segundo impulso alcista.



...pues que no hablaba de ese segundo, que es imposible de anular al no estar no estar ni siquiera activado 

Por lo demás ya lo he dicho, los 8.400 pueden pincharse como se está haciendo, siempre que no vaya a más.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pues la cosa viene bajista de cojones no sé que hará NH cuando el Ibex esté en 7700 pero subir me da que no.



Mejor fijate un precio para entrar
San-4
tlf -12 o 10
etc
individual y por razonamiento


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Nos vamos a 8200.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

El IBEX sigue de guanazo!, dónde va a parar?. Hace dos días estaba más de 400 puntos por arriba.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mejor fijate un precio para entrar
> San-4
> tlf -12 o 10
> etc
> individual y por razonamiento



Lo tengo:

San 5 BBVA 5,50 INDRA 9


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya estamos como ayer. Abrir los usanos y pegarnos la hostia en Europa. Luego del cierre, subirán y se irá ahondando la descorrelación entre índices.
> 
> El eurodolar, reventado .... y la banca europea bleeding out (hasta los británicos se han dado la vuelta).
> 
> Los largos en el IBEX ahora es cuando de verdad pueden dar buen juego a poco que haya una vueltecilla.



Yo de momento es lo que hecho hasta que no vea chollos como ghkghk aunque yo me conformo con los 7xxx. De momento he metido la patita hoy en el fondo de ing ibex35 como las comisiones son al fondo se puede promediar a la baja sin coste, asi no me quedo fuera y ademas arriesgo poco. Esta esto para mirame y no me toques

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Queda un -1% para igualar a los italianos, no podemos ser menos ::

_Con Unicredit bajando el 15%, es decir el 30% en dos días, el bono italiano al 7,10% y una desUE hecha unos zorros_


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Ene 2012)

¿Esta acentuación del guano tan dolorosa para los que vamos largos creéis que es responsabilidad directa del papel mojado que ha anunciado hoy este nuestro gobierno?


----------



## darwinn (5 Ene 2012)

Muy buenas, ya estoy aquí después de las vacaciones, y veo que esto sigue igual.

En unos días cuando me ponga al día volveré a entrar si hay ocasión, pero de momento fuera que llevo 15 días desconectado totalmente


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

No.

Rajao y sus secuaces influyen 0,1% en la bolsa, lo que si influyen es en el expolio a los ciudadanos de ejpañistán.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Lo tengo:
> 
> San 5 BBVA 5,50 INDRA 9



caro,caro y caro 
mala compra


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Lo tengo:
> 
> San 5 BBVA 5,50 INDRA 9



Voy a intentar aprender de mis errores. De momento he puesto alarmas en el movil y no han pasado ni 2 dias y ya ha saltado una, prisa por debajo de 0,8.Falta san a 5,1 tef a 12 ibe a 4,2 enagas a 13 gas natural a 11,9 nh a 1,8. A ver cuanto tarda la próxima en caer.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

Si quereis vacas lecheras defensivas, ENG y REE estan casi a precios de derribo. Aunque se las podra pillar mas abajo aun.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

BBVA nadie compra es que a nadie gusta el gemelo feo? pues con el PP lo tiene todo de cara, pillarlo a 5,50 es 1,5€ BPA a medio plazo.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Voy a intentar aprender de mis errores. De momento he puesto alarmas en el movil y no han pasado ni 2 dias y ya ha saltado una, prisa por debajo de 0,8.Falta san a 5,1 tef a 12 ibe a 4,2 enagas a 14 gas natural a 11,9 nh a 1,8. A ver cuanto tarda la próxima en caer.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Las nh te van a costar mas


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

De los bancos no me creo ningun numero. De las aseguradoras solo el 50%. Queda mucho por purgar, en mi opinion.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Arcelol se está ganando un corto...


----------



## The Hellion (5 Ene 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El negocio, bueno, digamos que ahi no tienes sl para poner. Se presupuestan unas cifras y acaban por ser esas cifras x 2, y aun no hemos comenzado a andar. Dios, voy a perder hasta la verguenza en esta aventura.
> 
> Hoy me ha picado la curiosidad por como estarian ustedes, y ya veo que esto no ha cambiado y sigue siendo el mejor hilo del internec. Si no que me expliquen que alguien intente poner una imagen relacionada con el bajo volumen de PRISA y acabe poniendo pilinguis asiaticas.
> 
> ...



Es que aquí antes se bebían gintonics y algo de champagne, y ahora se bebe agua. 

Y claro, pasa lo que pasa, hemos perdido el control.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Si quereis vacas lecheras defensivas, ENG y REE estan casi a precios de derribo. Aunque se las podra pillar mas abajo aun.



Que precios das por bueno para las 2 para configurar las alertas.Son 2 valores que me gustan. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> De los bancos no me creo ningun numero. De las aseguradoras solo el 50%. Queda mucho por purgar, en mi opinion.




De Guindos les hara a los bancos una reestructuración a su medida, con los dineros que sus HDLGP secuaces ya están recaudando. El pico que quede, para nuestros hijos y nietos.

Negocio redondo. Te presto 80.000 millones para que reconozcas la devaluación de activos, y me los pagas en 80 años. Si antes no te los he perdonado ... habrá sido la inflacción quien lo haya liquidado.

:abajo:


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Arcelol se está ganando un corto...



Si,si que es raro ese puñetero


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Ayer sobre esta hora fué el mínimo en Europa ... y después los usanos se pusieron a subir sin prisa pero sin pausa.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

Si las quieres para los proximos 10 años los precios ya son buenos por fundamentales, ni la red de gaseoductos, ni gasificadoras, ni de fuerza, ni hostias de España han reventado. Ni creo que lo vayan a hacer.

Como parece claro que nos vamos para abajo estamos en una eleccion por AT y ahi si que no puedo ayudar. De hecho yo pregunto estas cosas. A titulo personal entrare en REE, BME, ENG y ACS (en esta aun dudo) cuando perdamos los 8xxx. Si nos quedamos claramente en los 7000 y pico entrare en smallcaps (CAF, Viscofan y, posiblemente, Prosegur) e Inditex.

Como disclaimer: estoy en ENG a 16.78 y en REE a 31.50 y duermo tranquilo pese a las minusvalias latentes.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De Guindos les hara a los bancos una reestructuración a su medida, con los dineros que sus HDLGP secuaces ya están recaudando. El pico que quede, para nuestros hijos y nietos.
> 
> Negocio redondo. Te presto 80.000 millones para que reconozcas la devaluación de activos, y me los pagas en 80 años. Si antes no te los he perdonado ... habrá sido la inflacción quien lo haya liquidado.
> 
> :abajo:



Algo asi me temo.


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las nh te van a costar mas











patilltoes dijo:


> De los bancos no me creo ningun numero. De las aseguradoras solo el 50%. Queda mucho por purgar, en mi opinion.



Yo creo que es probable ver a nh a 1,8. Es buena empresa pero necesita reestructurar su negocio, demasiada incertidumbre. Y de los bancos totalmente de acuerdo, queda mucho por purgar.He puesto la alerta al san para seguir la pista pero para nada mas a no ser que cambie significativamente el sector.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Tef a punto de perder el nivel 13..........

Vaya hostia el ibex..............


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

Bajamos de -3%


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me cuesta creer que pierda hoy el nivel de los 8400, en tal caso nos vamos a 8320.
> 
> De hecho, me andaría con cuidado con la caida de hoy ya que sólo está apoyada por los gemelos y en menor medida por TEF



Aunque no estaba previsto para hoy, ya hemos llegado :8:

Cuidado a partir de ahora :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Si las quieres para los proximos 10 años los precios ya son buenos por fundamentales, ni la red de gaseoductos, ni gasificadoras, ni de fuerza, ni hostias de España han reventado. Ni creo que lo vayan a hacer.
> 
> Como parece claro que nos vamos para abajo estamos en una eleccion por AT y ahi si que no puedo ayudar. De hecho yo pregunto estas cosas. A titulo personal entrare en REE, BME, ENG y ACS (en esta aun dudo) cuando perdamos los 8xxx. Si nos quedamos claramente en los 7000 y pico entrare en smallcaps (CAF, Viscofan y, posiblemente, Prosegur) e Inditex.
> 
> Como disclaimer: estoy en ENG a 16.78 y en REE a 31.50 y duermo tranquilo pese a las minusvalias latentes.



Me gusta la cartera,las que mas eng y ree. Aunque hay que cuidado algunas estan en max y una caida desde arriba puede ser muy dolorosa. caf e inditex estan en max.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tef a punto de perder el nivel 13..........
> 
> Vaya hostia el ibex..............



A mi el cierre de hoy me viene de lujo, es lo bueno y malo del fondo, solo cotiza con los cierres. No esperaba estos 2 dias tan verticales.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Ene 2012)

Vaya regalo de reyes para los que vamos largo, que asco de país.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

El ostión está siendo bonito y el dax cayendo un 0,4%


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Mejor no comprar nada,que el final no ve claro y el tren corre a toda leche hacia abajo


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Yo voy corto, me salto el stop de media cartera cuando se giro para ver los 8375 a medio camino, pero el resto sigue su curso.

El primer stop de beneficios lo puse en 7700, pero si esto va así de rápido quizá alargue el stop.

Siempre con el SL unos pipos por detrás(suficientes creo yo).


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

el euro a puntito de irse por el baranco


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

Joder, EURUSD no estaba ayer arriba del 1.30 ???


----------



## plusvis (5 Ene 2012)

En fin, menudos reyes... (sí, también voy largo)
Será interesante ver el análisis de los magos del foro para ver si se han roto resistencias importantes, el por qué nuestra m... de índice cae tanto y el resto ni se inmutan, y si este es el principio del final... Si fuera así, habrá que ver cómo salir de este lío perdiendo lo mínimo posible.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

1.27 valgame lol pal mes lo tenemos en 1.20


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Joder, EURUSD no estaba ayer arriba del 1.30 ???



Ayer toco el 1.307, me salto mis stop(bien jodido me dejo por cierto) y hoy ese mismo viaje me hubiese pagado los reyes(yo no tengo sobrinos, me regalo a mi mismo el barco pirata de playmobil:


----------



## pyn (5 Ene 2012)

¿Quién ha sido?


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Pues el cuidador, hoy no lo dejan caer de 5,50, al menos no deberían.


----------



## pyn (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pues el cuidador, hoy no lo dejan caer de 5,50, al menos no deberían.



El cuidador no es tan torpe de dejar mas de 300k de CFD's en una posición, para eso están los algoritmos, eso es alguien que quiere que pensemos que ahí se para parar esto.


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2012)

La jefa:







No va a haber guano sin que TEF rompa por abajo el lateral. Eso también implica que el IBEX probablemente esté en situación de aguantar más de lo que parece, y habría que aplicar un criterio parecido perdidos los 8.400 y no ser tan estrictos como en un principio pensé. Esto no quiere decir que tenga que subir, cuidado, pues de hecho los objetivos alcistas han sido anulados, sino que perdida la inercia alcista volvemos a encontrarnos en un movimiento lateral.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Prisa 0,75 -8,54%
No,si al final tendra razon el janus en salir corriendo en 0,78....


----------



## Seren (5 Ene 2012)

Yo me aventuro una vez mas a uno de mis soportes favoritos el 5,50 del SAN y compro.

El euro bajando como debia haber sido hace tiempo, a la larga beneficiará a las bolsas 
europeas.

El Ibex muy complicado, no apto para conservadores, cayendo tres o cuatro veces más que las principales, hasta los americanos podian acabar planos y aquí -3%. Mañana puede ser lo contrario a saber.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De Guindos les hara a los bancos una reestructuración a su medida, con los dineros que sus HDLGP secuaces ya están recaudando. El pico que quede, para nuestros hijos y nietos.
> 
> Negocio redondo. Te presto 80.000 millones para que reconozcas la devaluación de activos, y me los pagas en 80 años. Si antes no te los he perdonado ... habrá sido la inflacción quien lo haya liquidado.
> 
> :abajo:



mucha razón tienes
que no te vea pecata *inflación*


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Los hoteles 2,13 road to hell.


----------



## Antiparras (5 Ene 2012)

que le pasa a Tele5, se ha muerto la esteban y no me he enterado?


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)




----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes, caída gorda y tal. Hoy me lo he montado de adivino, pero no me esperaba perder los 8370 tan pronto....


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Ene 2012)

el DAX me desespera..... q alguien le meta dos tiros a las rodillas !!!!

a ver si usa se mete hoy en el redil, eso nos daria aun mas caidas (un cierre hoy por debajo de 1267 +/- nos dejaria mas dias guanosos)


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

SOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

se me junden los hotelesssssssssssssssss 2,095


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, caída gorda y tal. Hoy me lo he montado de adivino, pero no me esperaba perder los 8370 tan pronto....



pasese por el DAX y haga su trabajo ::


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, caída gorda y tal. Hoy me lo he montado de adivino, pero no me esperaba perder los 8370 tan pronto....



Y para el lunes se moja desde ya(sabiendo que no tiene preparada la operativa y todo eso, en plan "cachondeo").


----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pasese por el DAX y haga su trabajo ::



En ello estamos...parece que ahora tiene ganas.

El SP me debe un 125x


----------



## Claca (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, caída gorda y tal. Hoy me lo he montado de adivino, pero no me esperaba perder los 8370 tan pronto....



Pues sí, chapeau.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, caída gorda y tal. Hoy me lo he montado de adivino, pero no me esperaba perder los 8370 tan pronto....



BRUJO! ::


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Francamente, no creo que la CNMV se pare a mirar qué hace o deja de hacer un particular, a menos que sea como pollastre y mueva millones.




Sr. Clackerty... cuando me pongo cariñoso, y de forma absolutamente puntual, puedo mover y proporcionarle millones... de abrazos. 

De los otros millones no ando tan "suelto", vaya por Dios :ouch:


----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> BRUJO! ::



Hablando de brujería y tal. El Sr. Pollatre lo mismo está desmontando el sistema de cableado de su árbol ¿no?


----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2012)

Ahhhh perdón...ha aparecido


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Clackerty... cuando me pongo cariñoso, y de forma absolutamente puntual, puedo mover y proporcionarle millones... de abrazos.
> 
> De los otros millones no ando tan "suelto", vaya por Dios :ouch:



La mesa todavia vive??::


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hamijo no confunda, lo mío es un sesudo estudio de los patrones matemáticos del desarrollo del precio y de los índices.
> 
> Lo de la brujería es del SR. Pollastre que lleva varios días desaparecido en un congreso de druidas, donde lanza runas junto a Robotnic y MV.
> 
> ...




Patrones ? Matemáticos ? Sesudo estudio ?

Amos hombre... pero si es Ud. un tiralíneas de soportillo y resistencia :XX::XX:

Feliz año y tal, queridos todos. El Lunes estaremos de vuelta a full... visto que éste es mi último "fin de semana de trabajo navideño", ya me entienden... HO HO HO


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Clackerty... cuando me pongo cariñoso, y de forma absolutamente puntual, puedo mover y proporcionarle millones... de abrazos.
> 
> De los otros millones no ando tan "suelto", vaya por Dios :ouch:



Ya le echábamos de menos, feliz año sr. Pollastre. ¿Que tal su mesa?¿y las luces navideñas? 

Reaparece hoy, ¿está subcontratado por los Reyes Magos? ::


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mucha razón tienes
> que no te vea pecata *inflación*



Lo quiero escribir con dos "c". Una de inflación y la otra para remarcar la "c" de cabrón para los HDLGP que van a inflaccionarnos de nuevo en el futuro.

::


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La mesa todavia vive??::



Hoy mismo me he pasado a comprobarlo, Sr. Votin. ::

En serio, me he pasado ... y ahí está, campeona, impasible el ademán. Con sus seis monitores encima. Y con ganas de marcha.


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya le echábamos de menos, feliz año sr. Pollastre. ¿Que tal su mesa?¿y las luces navideñas?
> 
> Reaparece hoy, ¿está subcontratado por los Reyes Magos? ::




Con esos tres no me hablo. Van todo el día fumados a base de incienso y demás mierdas alucinógenas, y encima admiten inmigrantes sin papeles para el trabajo. Eso es reventar el mercado, puro dumping.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Bueno, ya van llegando los maestros del hilo...

Yo si no importa mucho al señor MM y al señor Fran200 les rogaría que se pasasen dentro de unos días...que la bajada siga su curso XD


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, el día hoy con el personal un pelín acojonado... bien por abajo, cumpliendo (y perforando) con el último nivel que estaba marcado en 6061f, pero por arriba mucho miedo, había zona objetivo en 6180 y a duras penas se ha tocado el 6130.

Los indicadores de volatibilidad, por las nubes. Y miedo, pero mucho miedo en el ambiente.

Yo mañana no opero, así que ya les veo el Lunes de vuelta al cole.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> BRUJO! ::



Bueno, bueno, bueno, bueno .... puestos a dar el premio a la premonición ... se lo daría a GT. Sin duda, hoy vas al bingo y sales forrao!


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

Sr. Pollastre, bienvenido por educación... ha sido llegar usted y frenarse la caída, Jo!


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

Prisa -9,15%
Este valor cuando rompe un suelo por abajo esta hueco y cae de plano


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Hoy no promedias a la baja los hoteles?


----------



## patilltoes (5 Ene 2012)

¿Mañana abre Madrid?


----------



## Samo (5 Ene 2012)

Monti viaja por sopresa a Bruselas mientras su sistema financiero se hunde en bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

Los usanos y alemanes a punto de darse la vuelta.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente advirtio en to lo alto de la caida que se viene :no:

pero aun diran que muertoviviente es un tonto con suerte 

el reino de las plusvis sera para los humildes 8:


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Mañana abre Madrid?



Si pero sera gazelles day.

Hasta la semana que viene no creo que rompan el 8200 y el 8100.


----------



## J-Z (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente advirtio en to lo alto de la caida que se viene :no:
> 
> pero aun diran que muertoviviente es un tonto con suerte
> 
> el reino de las plusvis sera para los humildes 8:



Los 10500 quedan lejos eh.

A cuanto va a bajar yo aposte por 7700 a ver si no te pasas en 2000 puntos esta vez.


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

Hace un año por estas fechas, creo que había un rumor enorme sobre la complicado que iban a ser las subastas de deuda tras las fiestas de Reyes. Recuerdo que todo era guano porque iban a salir mal .... lo que pasó es que salieron bien y hubo después un peponzado de narices.

He fumado algo o fué así?. No sé pero estoy convencido que fué así .... y me ha venido a la mente porque antes en el telediario salío un tipo diciendo que los mercados están con miedo por las subastas de España e Italia en la próxima semana.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente advirtio en to lo alto de la caida que se viene :no:
> 
> pero aun diran que muertoviviente es un tonto con suerte
> 
> el reino de las plusvis sera para los humildes 8:



Pero contesteme, yo llevo corto desde antes de ayer, los 7700 son palpables en este viaje? O tendremos un error nimio de 1.000 puntitos.

Para mi operativa 1.000 puntos son importantes...

Muy agradecido.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Hoy no promedias a la baja los hoteles?



Esta claro que siempre que compro al dia siguiente pega bajonazo
Dos compras ,dos aciertos::


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente advirtio *en to lo alto* de la caida que se viene :no:



Recórcholis y zapatetas.... ¿ Qué tal le va la vida, hamijo ? ¿ Ya de vuelta a por un nuevo impulso alcista con un margen de error de +-1500 pips ?

En verdad, "_en tó lo alto_" de una escalera debía de estar Ud. cuando perdió pié y se cayó, golpeándose la cabeza. De aquellos polvos.... :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero contesteme, yo llevo corto desde antes de ayer, los 7700 son palpables en este viaje? O tendremos un error nimio de 1.000 puntitos.
> 
> Para mi operativa 1.000 puntos son importantes...
> 
> Muy agradecido.



lea ustec sobre mi operativa , los objetivos son probables , muertoviviente coje lo mejor del movimiento gordo y luego los objetivos le dan un poco igual , busque y encontrara 

pero yo el escenario mas probable que veo es una caida hasta 6700 pa hacer pullback hasta la zona 7700-7800 y luego BIG GUANO 8:


----------



## Janus (5 Ene 2012)

El IBEX es la polla. Ha cerrado y ya casi está igual de rojo que el SP.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente advirtio en to lo alto de la caida que se viene :no:
> 
> pero aun diran que muertoviviente es un tonto con suerte
> 
> el reino de las plusvis sera para los humildes 8:



Yo hoy he tenido una epifanía. Sé que usted es el Amo del Calabozo







el amigo del grupo y su mentor, les *proporciona consejos y ayuda importantes, pero a menudo en una manera enigmática que no tendrá sentido hasta que el equipo haya completado la búsqueda de cada episodio*. Él fue quien suministró las armas al grupo y es quien da pistas a los niños para que vuelvan a su hogar. Sin embargo, aunque es posible que sea el personaje más poderoso del Mundo Mágico, y aunque con su poder podría devolver fácilmente a los niños a casa él mismo, e incluso destruir a Venger, el equilibrio del Bien y del Mal en el Mundo Mágico le impide hacerlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Recórcholis y zapatetas.... ¿ Qué tal le va la vida, hamijo ? ¿ Ya de vuelta a por un nuevo impulso alcista con un margen de error de +-1500 pips ?
> 
> En verdad, "_en tó lo alto_" de una escalera debía de estar Ud. cuando perdió pié y se cayó, golpeándose la cabeza. De aquellos polvos.... :XX::XX:



si hombre recuerde que adverti contra viento y marea la subida justo cuando estabamos en los 7600 y como tambien cante la salida en 8600 o asi porque ya no veia mucha fuerza  

por cierto como estan los daxies :fiufiu: le recomiendo que desconecte sus sistemas y de paso desconecte su cerebro con un par de diazepanes , asi no sufrira mucho


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si hombre recuerde que adverti contra viento y marea la subida justo cuando estabamos en los 7600 y como tambien cante la salida en 8600 o asi porque ya no veia mucha fuerza
> 
> por cierto como estan los daxies :fiufiu: le recomiendo que desconecte sus sistemas y de paso desconecte su cerebro con un par de diazepanes , asi no sufrira mucho



Si no recuerdo mal, ustec no se bajó en los 8200??

en fin...bienvenido, siga cantándonos las entradas y salidas:Aplauso:


----------



## burbujas (5 Ene 2012)

una pregunta rápida para los que lleváis mucho en bolsa...

cuando un banco es una mierda en cuanto a activos (lo digo pensando en el banco de valencia por ejemplo) y es comprado por otro banco mucho mayor (en este caso el hsbc), la cotización del banco comprado tiende a subir? y la del comprador?

supongo que no habrá patrón medianamente fijo y mucho menos un timing pero por si se supiesen ciertas generalidades..

Gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, ustec no se bajó en los 8200??
> 
> en fin...bienvenido, siga cantándonos las entradas y salidas:Aplauso:



no lo recuerdo bien pero fueron 8500-8600  

esta caida tiene buenisima pinta , los indicadores apenas se han girado a la baja , tenemos musho recorrido


----------



## Mulder (5 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Parece que hasta que no quiten la limitación a los cortos vamos a estar viendo días gaceleros todas las sesiones, la de hoy ha sido una más, bastante vendedora en conjunto pero sin órdenes grandes a pecho descubierto, aunque si algunas camufladas, como una operación de venta hacia las 9:30 de 104 contratos.

Sin embargo, casi a las 14:15 han comprado 112 contratos y por hoy ya no hemos tenido más órdenes camufladas, volvemos a tener una operación grande más fuerte que su contraparte vendedora.

En subasta han vendido unos 150 contratos.

En resumen, otro día gacelero, me extraña mucho que el Ibex caiga tanto sin un volumen contundente, parece que se esté viendo más arrastrado por las bajadas del eurusd que por otra cosa porque no se ven grandes operaciones de venta por ningún lado. Aunque el saldo ha sido negativo, la subasta vendedora y el precio bastante pegado a mínimos del día, lo cual no augura nada bueno, excepto que tenemos una situación perfecta de nuevo.

Sigo sin fiarme de estas bajadas tan 'light' y diría que los leoncios a medida que se baja van acumulando en la sombra esperando el momento en que las cosas se den la vuelta, pero en vista de que lo que dije ayer no se ha cumplido en absoluto habrá que coger con pinzas lo que intente adivinar de este mercado, para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subida en la primera parte de la mañana, luego la suerte estará echada.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo hoy he tenido una epifanía. Sé que usted es el Amo del Calabozo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:no: de enigmatico nada , hace ya un mes que deje bien claro mi operativa , otra cosa es que los compañeros de burbuja no tengan FED


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> Parece que hasta que no quiten la limitación a los cortos vamos a estar viendo días gaceleros todas las sesiones, la de hoy ha sido una más, bastante vendedora en conjunto pero sin órdenes grandes a pecho descubierto, aunque si algunas camufladas, como una operación de venta hacia las 9:30 de 104 contratos.
> 
> ...



La subida fue con un volumen aun mas bajo amijo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

En fin, vengo de comprar un par de regalo lonchafinistas, y ya están por las calles las cabalgatas. Todo llenos de nilos y tal. ¿por que nos da por apreciar las cosas importantes cuando el mercado nos da un revolcón?

En fin, semana positiva pero me quedo con el mal sabor de boca. 

*MEMORANDUN *_no intentes recuperar las pérdidas de hoy GT, busca ganacias sesudamente_.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Ene 2012)

bueno señores , me despido por hoy mañana mas , que tranquilidad entrar y ganar plata desde el primer minuto el domingo a la playa a gastar una pekeña parte de las plusvis


----------



## Ajetreo (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores , me despido por hoy mañana mas , que tranquilidad entrar y ganar plata desde el primer minuto el domingo a la playa a gastar una pekeña parte de las plusvis



Con ese gato haría yo un conejo al ajillo de muerte


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Clackerty... cuando me pongo cariñoso, y de forma absolutamente puntual, puedo mover y proporcionarle millones... de abrazos.
> 
> De los otros millones no ando tan "suelto", vaya por Dios :ouch:



ha vuelto :Baile::Baile:


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

Amaga con salirse por abajo, pero rapidamente ha vuelto a la salida, mañana nos dira a donde va. Apuesto rojo, pero yo en el casino siempre pierdo.


----------



## Condor (5 Ene 2012)

No se que esperaban del capítulo abierto por mí

MUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)




----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

jajaa, COndor baneado a finales de enerooooo

He estado a punto de hacer esta tarde jugada de gacela total....(lo que soy, vamos...o más bien no llego ni a pequeño roedor de la savana)....en fin...viendo como PRISA se apoyaba en los 0,77...he estado a punto de hacer caso al siguiente lumbrerazo: "se está apoyando en los 0,77....a ver si metiendo a 0,765 se me cruza la orden y de ahí pues no creo que baje más, sería bajar muchísimo...pero pongo stop en 0,74.."

El resultado ya sabéis cuá hubiera sido....comprar y vender enseguida y palmando 300 euros :ouch:


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

Futuro semanal Stoxx50 logaritmico. ¿No hay dos sin tres, o a la tercera va la vencida?


[YOUTUBE]58phWABwELo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (5 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> menuda mielda de server ::
> 
> como resiste el 8200 :8: es un soportazo desde aqui nos podemos ir al cielo 8:




Me acordaba de este mensaje del día 18 de noviembre fue a la una de la tarde, con el ibex en casi 8.300 en 7 días habíamos perdido 700 puntos....fue el comienzo del BRA...::::::


----------



## tarrito (5 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me acordaba de este mensaje del día 18 de noviembre fue a la una de la tarde, con el ibex en casi 8.300 en 7 días habíamos perdido 700 puntos....fue el comienzo del BRA...::::::



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-76.html#post5558042

:fiufiu:


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-76.html#post5558042
> 
> :fiufiu:



En otros foros, aun hay alguien mejor, o eso cree él, un tal Rbotick. Sus predicciones son incluso años vista. Se hizo famoso previendo la caída hasta los mínimos de hace 2 años y medio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> En otros foros, aun hay alguien mejor, o eso cree él, un tal Rbotick. Sus predicciones son incluso años vista. Se hizo famoso previendo la caída hasta los mínimos de hace 2 años y medio.



Pero si Rbotick, a.k.a Malvado Robotnick (M.R.) es un clásico del hilo! Sus predicciones son ±2000 puntos, minucias!

Nota mental: Al final no llegamos a los 10200.


----------



## Estilicón (5 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Parece que los 8200 van a ser punto inevitable de visita para mañana o el lunes. Y ahí veríamos a ver que pasa.

Tenía pensado empezar mañana las operaciones 2012, pero habrá que ser prudente.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Ene 2012)

Hola cagones..
Nada, no estamos tan mal, pequeños pull back a zonas de deactivación, pero no toca guanón, no por ahora, entiendo, aún le queda un salto entiendo. El último gráfico de estos 3 que colgaré, veréis un ejemplo de que suele ocurrir (también en dobles techos, suelos etc).
Abertis, nada, si perdimos los 12,5, pero estamos muy por encima de la directriz alcista de las estructuras y encima parece que hemos rebotado justamente al tocar el canal. Yo sigo, con un par.





Otro, Gas Natural, tb entró en zona de desactivación, pero ha respetado la directriz alcista de las estructuras, tal como marca la teoría. Creo que va a hacer lo mismo que Enagás, que algunos la dabais por muerto y después de repartir dividendo incluso cumplió su objetivo y seguirá..ambos son buenos valores..





Y por último, un ejemplo de como Repsol, activó una segunda estructura (ya no había vueltra atrás) , entró en zona de desactivación (la marqué en círculo, en los gráficos anteriores he puesto algo similar) y cumplió su objetivo al tick (suelen ser al tick).


----------



## ponzi (5 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> En otros foros, aun hay alguien mejor, o eso cree él, un tal Rbotick. Sus predicciones son incluso años vista. Se hizo famoso previendo la caída hasta los mínimos de hace 2 años y medio.



No hay mayor desprecio que no hacer aprecio. Mencionando su nombre le estamos dando una importancia que no se merece...Una cosa son las bromas y otra el honor y la integridad sobre todo cuando son otros los que se juegan el dinero, para mi el día que opto por ni si quiera presentar sus condolencias y decir me equivocado ese dia perdio mi respeto.Por cierto ya se el echaba de menos pollastre, feliz año

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola cagones..
> Nada, no estamos tan mal, pequeños pull back a zonas de deactivación, pero no toca guanón, no por ahora, entiendo, aún le queda un salto entiendo. El último gráfico de estos 3 que colgaré, veréis un ejemplo de que suele ocurrir (también en dobles techos, suelos etc).
> Abertis, nada, si perdimos los 12,5, pero estamos muy por encima de la directriz alcista de las estructuras y encima parece que hemos rebotado justamente al tocar el canal. Yo sigo, y voy muy lleno, con un par.
> 
> ...



buenos gráficos, gracias ¿cúando puedas puedes analizar a DIA y ACERINOX?


----------



## pollastre (5 Ene 2012)

El Malvado Robotnik es bien conocido por estos lares... podría estar incluso tentado de decir que es _un clásico_, pero eso sería otorgarle una relevancia que ese Sr. no detenta.

Lo único que ese Sr. es capaz de prever (efectivamente, incluso con años de antelación) es la magnitud de sus mentiras fantasiosas. 




tortilla dijo:


> En otros foros, aun hay alguien mejor, o eso cree él, un tal Rbotick. Sus predicciones son incluso años vista. Se hizo famoso previendo la caída hasta los mínimos de hace 2 años y medio.


----------



## bertok (5 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El Malvado Robotnik es bien conocido por estos lares... podría estar incluso tentado de decir que es _un clásico_, pero eso sería otorgarle una relevancia que ese Sr. no detenta.
> 
> Lo único que ese Sr. es capaz de prever (efectivamente, incluso con años de antelación) es la magnitud de sus mentiras fantasiosas.



Bienvenido Maese.


----------



## tortilla (5 Ene 2012)

Si ya conocen al personaje no hace falta que yo les diga nada entonces.

El 1265 del SP500, se muestra como un nivel relevante. 

Para no perderlo todo, siempre recomiendo.
[YOUTUBE]dc9MOzu3CVA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Ene 2012)

¿Ya sólo quedo yo en la JGA del SAN? 
Rajaaaooooooos, que sois unos rajaos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> buenos gráficos, gracias ¿cúando puedas puedes analizar a DIA y ACERINOX?








Gracias (como me equivoque no vuelvo a asomarme en una temporada, por si las moscas..:rolleye.
Acerinox, buena pinta, no debería de tener problemas en irse a los 10,9 (ya lo pusimos aquí tb como valor a seguir como Ferrovial en construcción y alguno más). A ver, el IBEX tiene tareas por arriba pendientes creo yo, el AT es muy completo y hay muchos detalles que te pueden hacer salir de una operación que no está tan mal como uno cree y al contrario (y te lo dice un bajista, vamos que me muevo mejor en tendencias bajistas, son mucho más pronunciadas y los fibos de correción suelen ser el 38,2-50% más que el 61,8% más típico de las alcistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ya sólo quedo yo en la JGA del SAN?
> Rajaaaooooooos, que sois unos rajaos



Mejor para ti

Tocas a más canapés


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ya sólo quedo yo en la JGA del SAN?
> Rajaaaooooooos, que sois unos rajaos



Yo le acompaño y le abro la puerta, señorita.


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Ya sólo quedo yo en la JGA del SAN?
> Rajaaaooooooos, que sois unos rajaos



Que dice!!

Aqui llevamos alguno que otro....a 5 compro mas que quiero un mejor asiento!!

Suerteee


----------



## Silenciosa (5 Ene 2012)

Mañana me compro una acción de SAN y os acompaño a la JGA ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Ene 2012)

A toro pasado es muy facil pintar lineas, lo sé. Pero miren lo que ha hecho el SAN en el corto plazo.







¿Se atreverá a hacer un tercer impulso y llevarlo hasta los 5,3x? Los 5,5x son soporte importante, pero de estos malandrines cualquier cosa es esperable.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Ene 2012)

Un gráfico histórico de Ferrovial francamente interesante de observar (chulillo vamos)





Bastante noble, lleva subiendo los últimos años (todo lo contrario que otras constructoras muy citadas como magníficas por los medios..). Ha realizado 2 estructuras de largo plazo y ha llegado al final de la segunda parece. Yo creo que tendrá una dilatación por encima a los máximos históricos (como Repsol), pq si rompe bien los 9,6 y pico, puede activar dentro de la segunda de largo plazo, otra estructura a los 10,7-10,8 que serían el máximo histórico. Como añadido, diremos que la MM200 rompió al alza a la MM50 y eso suele ser buena señal (mejor en zonás más bajas, pero es buena señal).


----------



## faraico (5 Ene 2012)

Gracias Pirata!!

A ver qué pasa en 5,50...creo que es clave.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

De esta hablamos el otro día, figura autoexplicativa

*Silver Wheaton Corp*


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Por fin me reengancho al hilo (40 páginas me he tenido que leer del tirón para entender porque me he perdido lo que me he perdido estos dos días) y...


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A toro pasado es muy facil pintar lineas, lo sé. Pero miren lo que ha hecho el SAN en el corto plazo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





faraico dijo:


> Gracias Pirata!!
> 
> A ver qué pasa en 5,50...creo que es clave.



...cuidado con los 5,50... la última vez parecían fiables pero...

[YOUTUBE]K0l3bqhwqRU[/YOUTUBE]

Ahora marcho a poner los zapatos en la ventana y unas galletitas en la mesa. Buenas noches


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ene 2012)

Ayer definí a Janus y Votin como la Extraña Pareja... ¿Qué decir de Muerto Viviente y Pollastre?


----------



## pollastre (6 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ayer definí a Janus y Votin como la Extraña Pareja... ¿Qué decir de Muerto Viviente y Pollastre?



Ud... Ud. es un provocador.

El hecho de que cualquiera de sus operaciones sea "price mover" debido a su sobrenatural volumen en cualquiera de ellas, no le autoriza - a priori - a emparejarme con el Sr. MV.... acoplamiento contranatura por otra parte, si Ud. me pregunta mi opinión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ayer definí a Janus y Votin como la Extraña Pareja... ¿Qué decir de Muerto Viviente y Pollastre?



yo me quedo con el segundo. El primero no vive entre nosotros :XX:, viene de vez en cuando, se lleva la pasta y se la gasta. De estas tres ideas, solo una es cierta, which is it?::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

*Who is who?*









o


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud... Ud. es un provocador.
> 
> El hecho de que cualquiera de sus operaciones sea "price mover" debido a su sobrenatural volumen en cualquiera de ellas, no le autoriza - a priori - a emparejarme con el Sr. MV.... acoplamiento contranatura por otra parte, si Ud. me pregunta mi opinión :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:





No me negará que son ustedes también muy divertidos con sus puyitas y respectivos Thanks... 

La tercera Extraña Pareja es......

























































Silenciosa y Mr Brightside. ¿Quiénes si no?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> yo me quedo con el segundo. 1-El primero no vive entre nosotros :XX:, 2-viene de vez en cuando, 3-se lleva la pasta y 4-se la gasta. De estas tres ideas, solo una es cierta, which is it?::



Veo cuatro... y sólo una incierta. La 3.


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

Respectivos Thanks???:8:

El del maese lo ví, hace unas horas...pero si MV ha dado un thanks quiere decir que algo está cambiando....::


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)




----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2012)

IBEX:







No creo que sea preciso hacer ningún comentario. Personalmente esperaba que cumpliera con el segundo impulso de corto plazo antes del recorte, pero estas cosas son así y el precio avisó con un doble techo. La situación que comentaba de lateral se ve clara en el gráfico.

A muy corto la zona 8.260-300 debería servir de soporte, pero si cede, ya sería para buscar el rango inferior del lateral.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2012)

PRISA:







Se avisó de la resistencia en tiempo real, justo cuando la alcanzó. Desde mi punto de vista no hay que dejar margen a un precio que no te lo va a dejar a ti: al mínimo síntoma de debilidad, fuera.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Sr. Claca, buenos días, como se nota que usted es joven y madruga por los reyes...

Dicho esto, ve posibilidades de cerrar el hueco que dejaron los usanos el día 3?

Ahí hay muchos puntos para abajo si quieren cerrar...


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Claca, buenos días, como se nota que usted es joven y madruga por los reyes...
> 
> Dicho esto, ve posibilidades de cerrar el hueco que dejaron los usanos el día 3?
> 
> Ahí hay muchos puntos para abajo si quieren cerrar...



A tan corto plazo prefiero no hacer comentarios, porque te mentiría. En cualquier caso no me parece un nivel especialmente relevante. Creo que deberías preguntar a alguien que se maneje más en el muy corto plazo, aunque de momento los índices USA mantienen intactos sus canales alcistas, eso sí te lo puedo decir.


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

Buenos días, 

Espero que Sus Majestades los Reyes Magos se hayan portado con ustedes como se merecen.

Sr. Votín, para usted me han dejado un enlace sobre una empresa, no sé qué dicen de complicada situación financiera....

Vozpópuli | NH negocia refinanciar su deuda tras fracasar la alianza con la china HNA


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Empezamos por arriba.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Espero que Sus Majestades los Reyes Magos se hayan portado con ustedes como se merecen.
> 
> ...



yo prefiero leer los informes originales
http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/REQ12572.pdf


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Estais todos sobados, por lo que (no) veo. Si que es un dia de gacelas, si.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Gacela presente :rolleye:


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

¿Y como lo ves?, yo mas parado que los ojos de Espinete


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Pues sí, y mientras tonteando con el DAX, he sacado para el desayuno con un CFD corto, y ahora sigue bajando. A ver si le sigue el IBEX o no. :rolleye: (He entrado corto en TEF hace un rato en 13,21)


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Ene 2012)

Doble techo del BBVA en 6'80?


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

El EURUSD esta subiendo. A ver si hay suerte guanea y nos divertimos un poco en fiestas.


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

BUeno, eso de fiestas...para mí ya han pasado de largo...ahora toca ponerse las pilas


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

UN, DOS, TRES, DORMID....."COMPRAD SANTANDERES, COMPRAD SANTANDERESSSSSSSS"








::


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)

Nos sermonea nos sermonea. Eurusd, hoy haciendo pull.


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)

Algo se ha activado, igual es por el mensaje anterior.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Lo mio con TEF es de escándalo ::


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

No sé si se han percatado que los principales bancos en los paises punteros en el mundo HAN BAJADO hasta cotizar a un fracción de su precio en máximos. Boa y Citi en USA, Unicredito en Italia, BNP y SG en Francia, RBS, Barclays y Lloyd en UK etc .... en todos los casos las bajadas desde máximos son brutales y todos ellos eran primeros espadas de su sector. Si se compara con SAN y BBVA, es fácil ver que los españoles han bajado bastante menos que el resto. Coincidencia con que aquí no se ha reconocido el "ladrillo"?.

Simplemente es una comparación ... no creo que en España se sea más listo que en los demás sitios. Me dá que va a ser ... ajo y agua, y los veremos a la mitad de cómo cotizan ahora.


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé si se han percatado que los principales bancos en los paises punteros en el mundo HAN BAJADO hasta cotizar a un fracción de su precio en máximos. Boa y Citi en USA, Unicredito en Italia, BNP y SG en Francia, RBS, Barclays y Lloyd en UK etc .... en todos los casos las bajadas desde máximos son brutales y todos ellos eran primeros espadas de su sector. Si se compara con SAN y BBVA, es fácil ver que los españoles han bajado bastante menos que el resto. Coincidencia con que aquí no se ha reconocido el "ladrillo"?.
> 
> Simplemente es una comparación ... no creo que en España se sea más listo que en los demás sitios. Me dá que va a ser ... ajo y agua, y *los veremos a la mitad de cómo cotizan ahora*.



Un optimista en la sala, .


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Unicredit ha perdido un 41% en 3 días


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)




----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Unicredit ha perdido un 41% en 3 días



En la serie de horas se puede ver que no ha dado ni medio intento de rebote (en diario ya ha hecho los tres huecos). Quizás la vela horaria de ahora mismo pueda generar un martillo con un volumen bestial. No acta para personas u objetos que sufren del corazón. Aquí no valen stops, solo inversores con muy poco apego al dinero. Excelente sitio para perder una herencia completa.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ene 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Bueno, hoy ¿quién cree que nos caemos o nos vamos a los cielos?

Porque hoy va a haber meneo del bueno con los usanos, supongo que a partir de las 14:30h


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En la serie de horas se puede ver que no ha dado ni medio intento de rebote (en diario ya ha hecho los tres huecos). Quizás la vela horaria de ahora mismo pueda generar un martillo con un volumen bestial. *No acta para personas u objetos que sufren del corazón. Aquí no valen stops,a solo inversores con muy poco apego al dinero. Excelente sitio para perder una herencia completa*.



me ha llegado al alma::


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> ¿Y como lo ves?, yo mas parado que los ojos de Espinete



Para los que se aburran, que le echen un ojo a Belvédère, un fabricante francés de bebidas espirituosas. Lleva un +30% aproximadamente en la mañana, un +250% desde su _último mínimo_, el 21 de noviembre.

Por lo visto está bajo tutela judicial y... de alguna manera... eso mola (?). El capital negociado hasta esta hora es de más del seis y pico por ciento.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En la serie de horas se puede ver que no ha dado ni medio intento de rebote (en diario ya ha hecho los tres huecos). Quizás la vela horaria de ahora mismo pueda generar un martillo con un volumen bestial. No acta para personas u objetos que sufren del corazón. Aquí no valen stops, solo inversores con muy poco apego al dinero. Excelente sitio para perder una herencia completa.



Ya no es un horno, es un crematorio completo ::


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

Madre mía las PRISA....están en caída libre

JAnus, GT...lo van a volver a intentar?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Para los que se aburran, que le echen un ojo a Belvédère, un fabricante francés de bebidas espirituosas. Lleva un +30% aproximadamente en la mañana, un +250% desde su _último mínimo_, el 21 de noviembre.
> 
> Por lo visto está bajo tutela judicial y... de alguna manera... eso mola (?). El capital negociado hasta esta hora es de más del seis y pico por ciento.



Dan susto estos valores, que desarrollan escasísimo volumen durante bastante tiempo y después explotan en uno u otro lado. Para estos valores es como tener a Dos Caras enfrente tirar la moneda y te de a elegir entre "Mandrilada" o "Yat*"

Pernord Ricard es también del mismo sector y país, y tal vez también merezca la pena.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Madre mía las PRISA....están en caída libre
> 
> JAnus, GT...lo van a volver a intentar?



Ahora no se dan las condiciones. Rompió el soporte de 0,8 y tiene objetivo de caida sobre 0,62-0,60. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora no se dan las condiciones. Rompió el soporte de 0,8 y tiene objetivo de caida sobre 0,62-0,60. Es lo que hay.



Da acuerdo con el señor Janus. Para eso están los SL :rolleye:

@Sr. Janus, ¿Ha visto la gráf que postee de silver wheaton? 

Se la spoileo para que no la tenga que buscar si no la vió, ¿que opina?



Spoiler












En otro orden de cosas bank of guano lleva peponeando varios dias, se acerca a zona de cortos amorosos. Esta tarde posteo una gráf en escala horaria. 

Por cierto, como mola estudiar carrefur







lleva dos impulsos parriba iguales y luego dos pabajo iguales, ¿hará de nuevo lo mismo? Seguro que no, ¿o si? ::


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Da acuerdo con el señor Janus. Para eso están los SL :rolleye:
> 
> @Sr. Janus, ¿Ha visto la gráf que postee de silver wheaton?
> 
> ...



si lo había visto y le thankee porque está muy muy bien. Gracias. Míra el chart desde el año 2008 y verás un ciclo de libro y una figura de distribución y techo excepcional en amplitud y tiempo como tiene que corresponder a semejante subida previa. No hay mucho más que decir, sólo esperar a la señal de caida. Paciencia.

Sobre Bank of America, solo decirle que yo no haría eso. Mira la directriz bajista desde comienzos de año. Quizá esté en el comienzo de una corrección alcista dentro de la global bajista de largo plazo.

Carrefour: No gasto de eso. Me parece un bodrio, antes me vuelvo a las Prisa :XX:


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Si no se rompe nada en 15 minutos, viene un rebotón enorme en Unicredito. Sideral, a ver quién tiene cojones!!!!


----------



## Burbujilimo (6 Ene 2012)

Aquí otro que saltó de PRISA en 0,79 (entré en 0,845). Las heridas son más llevaderas viendo donde está ahora.

Una consulta, que creo que me está haciendo una mandrilada ING. Ordené comprar 215 unipapeles, y me ha comprado 15 a 12,01 y 200 a 12 . Por supuesto cobrando como si fueran dos operaciones separadas con su mínimo de 5 euritos y demás (por supuesto esto echando números porque tampoco es que den mucha información que digamos). ¿Esto ocurre en otros brokers? ¿Que otros brokers aconsejaríais para invertir en acciones sin apalancamiento y con poco dinero?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Ene 2012)

Dentro en Deutsche Bank a 27,75. Stop loss mental a... ... va, venga, 27,35. A ver qué tal se da la cosa.


----------



## << 49 >> (6 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una consulta, que creo que me está haciendo una mandrilada ING. Ordené comprar 215 unipapeles, y me ha comprado 15 a 12,01 y 200 a 12 . Por supuesto cobrando como si fueran dos operaciones separadas con su mínimo de 5 euritos y demás (por supuesto esto echando números porque tampoco es que den mucha información que digamos). ¿Esto ocurre en otros brokers?



Sí. No es una mandrilada de ING, te puede pasar con cualquier broker porque forma parte del funcionamiento del mercado. Si lanzas una orden a mercado, la orden casará con la mejor contrapartida que haya en ese momento, y si se agotan las acciones a 12 siguen por las de 12,01 y cuentan como dos operaciones.


> ¿Que otros brokers aconsejaríais para invertir en acciones sin apalancamiento y con poco dinero?



Unoe no cobra mínimos. Solamente un 0,20% sobre efectivo. Para importes pequeños te puede salir rentable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Aquí otro que saltó de PRISA en 0,79 (entré en 0,845). Las heridas son más llevaderas viendo donde está ahora.
> 
> Una consulta, que creo que me está haciendo una mandrilada ING. Ordené comprar 215 unipapeles, y me ha comprado 15 a 12,01 y 200 a 12 . Por supuesto cobrando como si fueran dos operaciones separadas con su mínimo de 5 euritos y demás (por supuesto esto echando números porque tampoco es que den mucha información que digamos). ¿Esto ocurre en otros brokers? ¿Que otros brokers aconsejaríais para invertir en acciones sin apalancamiento y con poco dinero?



Creo que luego te lo devuelven. Non ti preocupare.

@ Janus Lo de BofA es para tenerlo en mente e ir preparándolo.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/271548-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-111.html#post5530883


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si no se rompe nada en 15 minutos, viene un rebotón enorme en Unicredito. Sideral, a ver quién tiene cojones!!!!



Yo no. Pero, ¿cuál es el trigger?


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ene 2012)

Mis reyes







Más dividendos de Acerinox (ya retenidos al 21%)... Ahora me toca quedármelos mes y medio... Pero se está portando muy, muy bien...

Los Reyes de verdad, esta tarde.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Van a poner a funcionar el crematorio a tope a partir de las 14:30h

Va a ser majo, majo


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)

Ojo 





que te cojo


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Yo no. Pero, ¿cuál es el trigger?



Janus ha tenido buen ojo, el trigger fué la vela de la hora anterior en la que se dió la vuelta (en serie de horas). Quién esté dentro, ya sabe, stop en beneficios y a seguirla a distancia.


----------



## ghkghk (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Janus ha tenido buen ojo, el trigger fué la vela de la hora anterior en la que se dió la vuelta (en serie de horas). Quién esté dentro, ya sabe, stop en beneficios y a seguirla a distancia.




A ghkghk siempre le ha hecho gracia cuando la gente habla de si misma en tercera persona.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

El Sr. MV ha desaparecido?


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ghkghk siempre le ha hecho gracia cuando la gente habla de si misma en tercera persona.



yo soy janus, el que me sopla las oportunidades es Janus.
Yo solo aspiro a intentar llevarme bien con él y que me haga ganar dinerillo!!!!


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Ojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha empapelado a tanta gente, que ya es incapaz de subir. Hasta que no reestructuren de VERDAD el sector no como la tomadura de pelo de zapatitos escondiendo la mugre bajo la alfombra ni con un palo.Y creo que de este año no pasa.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Janus ha tenido buen ojo, el trigger fué la vela de la hora anterior en la que se dió la vuelta (en serie de horas). Quién esté dentro, ya sabe, stop en beneficios y a seguirla a distancia.



Janus, a las 14:30 sale el dato de paro para que sea un crematorio de largos ¿cómo tiene que ser? malo, o se aplica el sentimiento contrario::


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Última media hora

Aprienten esfínteres y no pongan stops, total, se los van a reventar igual


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Esperando el dato de empleo ......

El Sr Bertok se debe estar frotando las manos jejeje


----------



## diosmercado (6 Ene 2012)

Por ley y como esta pasando ultimamente con los datos de USA (y huele mal y raro) debera salir buen dato, hay que empezar a hacer campaña.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Bueno mis stop ya saltados, todos verdes. Ahora a la espera de que se decida esto un poco.

Sigo pensando en un viaje a los 8100


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, a las 14:30 sale el dato de paro para que sea un crematorio de largos ¿cómo tiene que ser? malo, o se aplica el sentimiento contrario::




Si los usanos no lo rompen, estaremos en rebote en eurolandia. Unicredito ha pasado del -12% a estar en el +3%. Vamos a ver si viene una recuperación, aunque sea pequeña, de la banca europea.

De haber crematorio, sería más probable para los cortos que para los largos. En cualquier caso, stop de protección sea cual sea la posición. Con los movimientos existentes, se puede hacer dinero en ambos sentidos ... basta (eso es lo difícil) con estar en sintonía con los leoncios y demás especímenes.

Atentos a ver qué hace hoy la banca usana.

Edito: Una buena táctica "contrarian" es leer a Cárpatos. Ha escrito que Unicredito baja el -8% ... para que se acelere la vuelta.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Ene 2012)

Rebaja de rating a Hungria por parte de Fitch a BB+. Metiendo cizaña.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Última media hora
> 
> Aprienten esfínteres y no pongan stops, total, se los van a reventar igual



Y lo dice Cárpatos también...

_Recuerdo una vez más que instantes antes de la publicación del dato de empleo hay barridos de stops y manipulaciones en las que no debemos entrar. Incluso las hacen cuando falta una décima de segunda. Yo he perdido mucho dinero, por poner stops en estas situaciones, por lo que ya he aprendido la lección. Sean prudentes, y no se compliquen la vida._


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esperando el dato de empleo ......
> 
> El Sr Bertok se debe estar frotando las manos jejeje



Los usanos cuidan mucho de su bolsa y tergiversarán cualquier dato para que nos le les caiga el chiringo. No descarten que salga un dato malo (en contradición a lo que venía marcando otros indicadores) y terminen subiendo. Ya saben, las noticas son la excusa para justificar los movimientos.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Rebaja de rating a Hungria por parte de Fitch a BB+. Metiendo cizaña.



Noticia perfecta para que exista una vuelta. Son las malas noticias las que enganchan a la gacelada.


----------



## diosmercado (6 Ene 2012)

200.000 empleos. 

Ale a disfrutar, me voy a comer que ya esta todo dicho.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

No esta mal el viaje, a TEF le ha ido de muerte...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Los gordos dándose de ostias a base de papel ahora mismo


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ene 2012)

entramos largos o no Janus


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Va a haber retroceso pero yo creo que pueden tocar pelo de la dehesa de los 1300 en el SP a última hora


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Ene 2012)

que crematorio mama


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

YUJU ---DAX---:


----------



## terelu (6 Ene 2012)

_Dow Jones (Mar 12) intradía: la curva ascendente prevalece.

Punto pivote (nivel de invalidación): 12280

Nuestra Preferencia: Posiciones LARGAS en 12285 con objetivos en 12365 y 12425 en extensión.

Escenario alternativo: Debajo de 12280 buscar mayor indicación de bajo con 12233 y 12180 como objetivos.

Comentario técnico: el RSI es alcista y sugiere una mayor tendencia ascendente._


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

¿Que soportes tien el EURUSD?, hoy se deja otro -0.5%


----------



## diosmercado (6 Ene 2012)

Vaya rebote que tiene Carpatos con el dato de paro de USA, el timo del dato de paro. Ya le ha costado darse cuenta.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> entramos largos o no Janus



Decisión de cada uno. Con stop se puede hacer pero tiene que ir a muerte la prudencia.

Típico, noticia buena .... subidón y después bajadón. Las noticias buenas ... terminan por bajar a los índices y las noticias malas, al reves.

Antes de decidir si entrar largo o no en el IBEX, mejor revisar el SP. Es quién manda sin duda.

P.D: Unicredito ni tocarlo, la oportunidad ya pasó ... al menos con riesgo acotado. El r/r ya parece bajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya rebote que tiene Carpatos con el dato de paro de USA, el timo del dato de paro. Ya le ha costado darse cuenta.



Jeje :XX:

Es que dan ganas que baje sólo para leerlo


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya rebote que tiene Carpatos con el dato de paro de USA, el timo del dato de paro. Ya le ha costado darse cuenta.



Los americanos tiene "duende". Hay que reconocérselo. Por mucha crisis que digamos que tienen, por mucha deuda impagable .... ellos sí que cuidan sus mercados y actúan como necesiten. En Europa, al revés, la Merkel contínuamente tumbando las bolsas con sus comentarios insulsos.

Lo cierto es que la bolsa americana no está en crisis (está en 1300 y antes de la crisis en 1600), van a salir de las crisis con empresas aún más lideres en sus sectores (los negocios digitales son todos suyos, son bestiales Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, Oracle, IBM, Google, ...) y su gran problema es la deuda pero no les termina de reventar en los morros porque son dueños de la divisa de referencia mundial. Tienen capacidad infinita de imprimir y así lo han estado haciendo. Los hedge funds de referencia mundial son americanos y están reventando todo lo que se menea en Europa.

En fín, nadie puede presumir por sus cuentas pero viendo a los americanos ... dan envidia sana respecto a los europeos. Yo considero que los americanos harán cualquier cosa para evitar hundirse .... y no pienso lo mismo de los europeos que se han metido en un problema de cojones con Grecia por no actuar a tiempo.

Por algo, son los líderes del mundo. Ya verán cuando venga una inflacción galopante que servirá para diluir sus deudas.

P.D: Cómo les va a ir mal si tienen el dolar, el dinero suficiente para hacer lo que se propongan, las empresas líderes mundiales y al resto de paises cogidos por los huevos con las reservas en dolares a través de políticas de devaluación de moneda.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que me ha entrado una orden que deje puesta al saltarme los stop.

Así que corto otra vez en el ibex vaya xd

El stop está cerca, espero que no me lo salten


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta que me ha entrado una orden que deje puesta al saltarme los stop.
> 
> Así que corto otra vez en el ibex vaya xd
> 
> El stop está cerca, espero que no me lo salten



El aspecto del IBEX es bajista porque es indudable que ha perdido la directriz alcista que lo guiaba. Le ha sostenido de momento el soporte de 8300 (más relevancia porque fué el último generado que por la fortaleza que se le percibe).

Pero el riesgo de las posiciones cortas no es el aspecto técnico, es el SP que al fin y al cabo es quien manda y quien condiciona al resto. Vamos a ver cómo abre, cómo se desenvuelve la banca usana y cíclicas americanas ..... eso dirá si el IBEX sigue para abajo o si hay una fuga en falso. Yo puestos a apostar gratis, creo que el SP está en formato "llenado del horno" y eso prevalece sobre la banca, la prima de riesgo, el eurodolar y demás ...


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

DAX: Caida en tres onda de unos 40-45 pips cada una. Muy buena y fiable. Está finalizando la tercera (en charts de minutos). Sobre 6060, a observar simplemente.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Guano, guano, guano... DOS MIL


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

El Ibex tocando el rojo, será que le ha parecido poco los 400 puntos que había bajado en los dos días anteriores. Vaya ñordo, para arriba no chuta y para abajo están los cortos prohibidos.

Ojo que el SP aguanta mecha y sin su consentimiento, no hay movimiento gordo en ningún sitio.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Pero vaya vertical. Su padre.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Joder, menudo rayajo rojo!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Pues parecen que van en serio para tirarlo


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

¿Ha pasado algo?, ¿le han rebajado rating a Francia o que pasa aqui?, se ha dejado 1% en segundos.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Janus gracias por el dax en un scalp rápido una buena operación de recuperación

Yo me mantengo corto, sigo pensando que está es la buena y viajamos 1.000 puntos al sur.

Añado, espero compensar el daño del 28/12 del puto dax, yo le cargo cortos a morir como puedo, es algo personal )


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Joer, como está el tema :ouch: Muevo SL a beneficios y lo dejo móvil...


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

jojojo y el SP en las nubes todavía.

Esto va en serio, marcando pullback ...


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Vaya rebote que tiene Carpatos con el dato de paro de USA, el timo del dato de paro. Ya le ha costado darse cuenta.



hola diosmercado, pásate más a menudo por el hilo


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Hungria bono basura, pero esto ya se sabia.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

Estos dos últimos días el Dax aguanto como un señorito.... hoy no aguanto mas y le entro la gastroenteritis crónica (continuara... lleva mucho reprimido)

Feliz Guano Reyes


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Vaaaamos coño


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Joder soy un cagon:
Cortos a ACS
Cortos al Dax
Cortos al IBEX
Cortos a TEF

y no me atrevo a cargar cortos a los usanos... cada movimiento ahí es mucha pasta... XD


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Otro arreon, este de -0.20%


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Joder, que sima de grafico, cae a plomo.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Este movimiento del Chulibex es de los que hace pupita.

En el climax, todo el mundo hablando de niveles altos y zas ...


----------



## Seren (6 Ene 2012)

Me salto el SL, ¿nos vamos a la tercera pata?


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

joder, Viscofan no recorta ni aunque llegue el armagedon


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ene 2012)

S&P por debajo de 1267 y se abre el champan


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> joder, Viscofan no recorta ni aunque llegue el armagedon



Me cago en todo. La tengo en la lista para cartera a LP.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Me salto el SL, ¿nos vamos a la tercera pata?



Merece la pena acompañar el movimiento. En caso de ser el bueno, dará un pastizal.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

EURJPY en minimos de siglo. Tocoto.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Y el eur usd haciendo aguas por todos lados.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

Que asco, toda la mañana en verde y ahora se despeña... Y me da que habrá que pedir la hora para evitar más ruina...


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

No me había dado cuenta!!!!.

Veníamos diciendo que los usanos tenían que irse a máximos para sumar gacelas al horno. No me había dado cuenta que hoy ha marcado en 1287. Eso son prácticamente los máximos.

A decir verdad, he estado viendo probable que incluso se fueran algo por encima de 1300 para reventar la capacidad del horno ... pero en teoría la jugada de buscar los máximos, YA ESTA HECHA.

Aún el SP no marca debilidad pero hay que vigilarlo con detenimiento. De momento, los europeos van por delante en el supuesto de que aparezca el guano burro. 

A mí ya no me quedan largos ni en acciones ni en índices (el último me lo ha barrido el rayajo rojo de antes). Yo opero bastante, todos los días varias veces, y si no me quedan largos (solo meto por señales) quizás sea porque ya no se están "levantando" señales alcistas. Me barrieron el stop de las Gamesas, el stop de Prisa, el stop largo del DAX hace un rato ... y no me barrieron los stops de Barclays ni Antena 3TV porque me salí antes. Mucha barrida veo, y me dá que pensar que suceda cuando el SP está frente a sus máximos.

Espadas en tó lo alto!


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside lo siento por usted.

El sl lo lleva mucho más abajo? Porque la vuelta de hoy ha sido muy bruta...


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)




----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Carpatos en su linea:
_
Ya estamos como siempre. Poco ha durado la alegría por el dato de empleo. La Navidad acabó, y esa tregua que hemos tenido de muchos días donde parecía que la crisis europea preocupaba menos se ha terminado. La crisis europea preocupa muchísimo, y por eso se sigue vendiendo, mientras el euro está en caída libre y la deuda periférica sigue empeorando con un bono italiano cómodamente instalado para espanto de todos muy por encima del 7%. El BCE mientras, compra bonos italianos en cucuruchos de pipas, con lo que el mercado no tiene ningún miedo a perder poniéndose corto de deuda periférica. Nada ha cambiado, simplemente pasó la tregua navideña...y Europa sigue sin soluciones...es más las que aporta son erróneas o no funcionan como la tasa Tobin sin que sea una toma global, y la barra libre de liquidez a una banca que no ha demostrado precisamente ser un agente de mucha confianza..._


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mr. Brightside lo siento por usted.
> 
> El sl lo lleva mucho más abajo? Porque la vuelta de hoy ha sido muy bruta...



Gracias. No opero con sl, así me va.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

Este fin de semana recortan el rating de Francia (Pierde AAA)

*Prima de riesgo francesa por encima de los 150 pbs* 

El diferencial de deuda del bono francés a 10 años frente al bund alemán supera los 150 puntos básicos frente a los 100 puntos básicos que cotizaba hace un mes.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Están empezando a echar salsa por encima de las gacelas

Así saben más sabrosas, pero lo único que va a quedar van a ser cenizas


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Carpatos en su linea:
> _
> Ya estamos como siempre. Poco ha durado la alegría por el dato de empleo. La Navidad acabó, y esa tregua que hemos tenido de muchos días donde parecía que la crisis europea preocupaba menos se ha terminado. La crisis europea preocupa muchísimo, y por eso se sigue vendiendo, mientras el euro está en caída libre y la deuda periférica sigue empeorando con un bono italiano cómodamente instalado para espanto de todos muy por encima del 7%. El BCE mientras, compra bonos italianos en cucuruchos de pipas, con lo que el mercado no tiene ningún miedo a perder poniéndose corto de deuda periférica. Nada ha cambiado, simplemente pasó la tregua navideña...y Europa sigue sin soluciones...es más las que aporta son erróneas o no funcionan como la tasa Tobin sin que sea una toma global, y la barra libre de liquidez a una banca que no ha demostrado precisamente ser un agente de mucha confianza..._



Todo lo que no sea siemprealcista, no le gusta.


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Gracias. No opero con sl, así me va.



Es un error mayúsculo.


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Yep. Eso lo ha escrito justo en el momento de la vuelta.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Este fin de semana recortan el rating de Francia (Pierde AAA)
> 
> *Prima de riesgo francesa por encima de los 150 pbs*
> 
> El diferencial de deuda del bono francés a 10 años frente al bund alemán supera los 150 puntos básicos frente a los 100 puntos básicos que cotizaba hace un mes.



Ostias , es verdad!!

La noticia mamporrera de todos los viernes, la bajada de rating de Francia


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

Vigilen STOP LOSS por favor....si no, les puede pasar esto...o


----------



## creative (6 Ene 2012)

Quien se acaba de morir????


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Alemania sigue cayendo mas que aqui.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

SAN va de cabeza a las 4 euros, su comportamiento es brutalmente bajista.


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

san va de culo!

y prisa no les digo!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Empieza a asediarme el fantasma de las navidades pasadas y estoy tentado de cerrar posición de TEF. (El SL anda cerca igualmente, pero ese pellizquito equivale al barco pirata de playmobil tan codiciado en el hilo ) )

Decidme que TEF *v*a a romper los 13 para espantar a ese espectro. :ouch:


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> SAN va de cabeza a las 4 euros, su comportamiento es brutalmente bajista.



Lo veremos más abajo.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

¿En Clicktrade dejan ponerse corto en valores como Prisa, Inmobiliaria Colonial y demás?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

En Prisa, no, ahora te miro lo de Colonial.

PD: Bah, acaba de saltarme el SL dinámico. Aios TEF. :

PD2: Colonial tampoco, ¿alguna otra?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> En Prisa, no, ahora te miro lo de Colonial.
> 
> PD: Bah, acaba de saltarme el SL dinámico. Aios TEF. :
> 
> PD2: Colonial tampoco, ¿alguna otra?



No, gracias... ¿Hay algún broker en el que si te permitan?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Hasta que no vea perder los 1275 en el SP no me fió de esta bajada


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hasta que no vea perder los 1275 en el SP no me fió de esta bajada



Así es, pero ha quedado de manifiesto la debilidad de algunos índices europeos.

El chulibex con sus gemelos a la cabeza.

Viene un año muy, muy turbio.


----------



## Pepe Broz (6 Ene 2012)

El DAX cerca de los 6000.
Tef en 13
BBVA va a probar los 6?
Y SAN , :XX::XX:


----------



## Diegol07 (6 Ene 2012)

El EURUSD esta en 1,26 ya.

Edito: toco el 1,2697.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

*1,26*99 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

el caer no se va a acabar


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No, gracias... ¿Hay algún broker en el que si te permitan?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



De nada, para lo que quieras ya sabes. Y no sé si se puede en algún broker, pero me suena que Janus comentaba el otro día algo parecido porque el suyo tampoco y no sabía si habría alguno que dejara


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

) que poca FED veo por aqui 

muertoviviente solo entra a lo seguro a comerse los puntos por millares :vomito:


----------



## miguelio78 (6 Ene 2012)

Sois unos cachondos mentales, me parto la caja con vuestros comentarios, lo de la salsa de las gacelas me ha descojonado. Gracias por animarme el dia, ya que la bolsa se ha encargado de metermela hasta del fondo (de nuevo).


----------



## Diegol07 (6 Ene 2012)

vamos a cerrar mas cerca del -2 que del -1. El Euro en cualquier momento pega otra bajada. Solo queda media hora.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Pues me parece que ya no hago nada hasta el lunes :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

Me han fastidiado los Reyes.


----------



## Mulder (6 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios porque estoy fuera de casa.

El lunes seguimos con la saga.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me han fastidiado los Reyes.



la tendencia es su amiga no vaya contra la tendencia


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la tendencia es su amiga no vaya contra la tendencia



Sí, pues esta mañana, después de abrir el corto a TEF, la tendencia me ha acojonado un poco, sobre todo a las 14.30.

¿Ahora que toca? ¿Pull y vuelta al despeñadero el lunes? :ouch:

PD: Rebienvenido


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Hoy no pondré el volumen de los leoncios porque estoy fuera de casa.
> 
> El lunes seguimos con la saga.



NOOOOOOOOO






















Instant No Button! Star Wars funnies FTW!

...... en búsqueda de otras alternativas/fuentes (últimamente tengo dependencia de su análisis de volumen)


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Me han fastidiado los Reyes.



Que llevas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

Que cosas, SAN se ha convertido en la mayor basura del Ibex.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (6 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> que llevas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi gt-s5830 usando tapatalk



san, tef...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> NOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Idem. Y me encanta el de la ardilla )



ponzi dijo:


> Que llevas?



Pa mi que carbón :: Ah, no ese era GT, con las Patriot


----------



## bertok (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> san, tef...



MB, ponte un gráfico diario de los gemelos, TEF, .... verás como es una locura abrir posiciones largas sobre valores en tendencia tan bajista.

Vale más la pena ver la caida desde fuera disfrutando de un depósito de forma temporal.

Suerte para la próxima.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sí, pues esta mañana, después de abrir el corto a TEF, la tendencia me ha acojonado un poco, sobre todo a las 14.30.
> 
> ¿Ahora que toca? ¿Pull y vuelta al despeñadero el lunes? :ouch:
> 
> PD: Rebienvenido



:rolleye: ustec opera en el intradia con el tiempo si no llega a abandonar ustec dejara el intradia pa pasarse a una operativa de corto plazo de una semana a un par de semanas


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :rolleye: ustec opera en el intradia con el tiempo si no llega a abandonar ustec dejara el intradia pa pasarse a una operativa de corto plazo de una semana a un par de semanas



Ya, ya, el tema es que empecé en operativa a más largo plazo en julio, y fue un FAIL importante, aún tengo números rojos por ello, aunque desde que cambié de operativa empezando a mirar antes de cruzar y cruzar rápido (y cambiar de broker, por las comisiones) el balance es positivo. Digamos que espero la oportunidad de entrar bien (su anterior visita me pilló a contrapié ) pero mientras uso una fracción de mis reservas para ir robando manzanitas en los huertos de SAN, TEF, MTS, GAM, BBVA...

Pero esta vez, cuando el IBEX toque fondo haré caso a las indicaciones. (Sobre todo a las de Claca dando zonas de seguridad para las gacelas  )

Y hasta le daré un thanks si para entonces GT ha levantado el embargo. )


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya, ya, el tema es que empecé en operativa a más largo plazo en julio, y fue un FAIL importante, aún tengo números rojos por ello, aunque desde que cambié de operativa (y sobre todo de broker, por las comisiones) el balance es positivo. Digamos que espero la oportunidad de entrar bien (su anterior visita me pilló a contrapié ) pero mientras uso una fracción de mis reservas para ir robando manzanitas en los huertos de SAN, TEF, MTS, GAM, BBVA...
> 
> Pero esta vez, cuando el IBEX toque fondo haré caso a las indicaciones. (Sobre todo a las de Claca dando zonas de seguridad para las gacelas  )
> 
> Y hasta le daré un thanks si para entonces GT ha levantado el embargo. )



pa simplificar todo le dire que mi operativa es la de cazarallys , me como lo mejor del rally bajista o alcista y luego desaparezco con las plusvis a esperar otro rally :baba:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

Sí, lo sé, lo sé, por eso digo que la última me pilló a contrapié (sin poder comprometer la liquidez que tenía) pero ya sé que su operativa es la de la "mirada de los mil puntos"


----------



## miguelio78 (6 Ene 2012)

Por suerte solo he perdido 13 €..... Pero está visto que tengo el don de comprar y actio seguido, bajar, es un don que tengo, el de cagarla nada mas tocar algo. ¿Se puede hacer negocio con este don? Podria usarlo para hundir paises, jeje


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

miguelio78 dijo:


> Por suerte solo he perdido 13 €..... Pero está visto que tengo el don de comprar y actio seguido, bajar, es un don que tengo, el de cagarla nada mas tocar algo. ¿Se puede hacer negocio con este don? Podria usarlo para hundir paises, jeje



me temo que algo que demasiada gente tiene no puede ser un don


----------



## Optimista bien informado (6 Ene 2012)

¿Cómo que no puede ser un don?


> don.
> 
> (Del lat. donum).
> (...)
> ...



:rolleye:



miguelio78 dijo:


> Por suerte solo he perdido 13 €..... Pero está visto que tengo el don de comprar y actio seguido, bajar, es un don que tengo, el de cagarla nada mas tocar algo. ¿Se puede hacer negocio con este don? Podria usarlo para hundir paises, jeje



Hágase _ejperto_ financiero y venda consejos )


----------



## ponzi (6 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> san, tef...



A que precio? A largo plazo no creo que sea un problema. Tienen ventajas competitivas muy consolidadas en sus respectivos negocios ,lo malo que estan en sectores con fuertes reestructuraciones y San tiene mucho por sanear. Lo bueno que cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros. Mira al detalle los graficos y ponte un objetivo de sl o de nueva entrada y mucha suerte


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## @@strom (6 Ene 2012)

AAple 420$.
Ojito a la rotura de Google.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2012)

En realidad lo que dice Muertouve es muy cierto. Para el grueso de los mortales sólo es viable ir en busca de operaciones tranquilas, planteadas a días o semanas vista, además son las más rentables. En el intradía se pierde dinero y los nervios.


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2012)

@@strom dijo:


> AAple 420$.
> Ojito a la rotura de Google.



Dichosos los ojos...

A ver si te dejas ver más


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Ene 2012)

bueno señores , me despido voy a almorzar , no a estado mal el dia 

las vacaciones ya casi las tengo pagadas con esta operacion desde aprox 8650 el precio ibex al que equivalen los cortos en TEF


----------



## Claca (6 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla



Y hoy:







De momento el índice de referencia europeo aguanta el canal alcista. Se puede ver en el gráfico el lateral que dejaría si perdiera la directriz y, consecuentemente, el nivel de soporte más relevante para el precio.


----------



## FranR (6 Ene 2012)

Guanas tardes. SI el SP acompaña (que es lo que llevo esperando dos días, y al final recupera er mardito) los objetivos a corto del IBEX podrían andar en los 8130, para luego irse por debajo de 8.000

Si hubiera algún intento de mini-rebote lo podría hacer en esos 8130, con el SP en los 125x que me he marcado de objetivo.

Seguimos al acecho. El Eur/dol, comportamiento mejor que bueno. (Espero que el mostruo las galletas lo haya aprovechado, venía desde los 1.30 y más allá creo recordar)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

la que habéis liado.....

Pues si que se ha atrevido con un 3er impulso pabajo el SAN :: y las carre4 también.

Duda tecnica, los impulsos se activan cuando tras un movimiento, después de un retroceso, el precio supera el máximo (o mínimo) anterior, ¿verdad?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (6 Ene 2012)

"17:07 Anonymous bloquea la web de ArcelorMittal

El grupo de piratas informáticos Anonymous ha bloqueado esta noche la página web del gigante siderúrgico ArcelorMittal, en protesta por el cierre parcial de las actividades en la planta del grupo en Lieja, según informó el propio colectivo en un vídeo colgado en el canal de vídeos YouTube. Anonymous ha cumplido su misión al atacar la web de ArcelorMittal y ha sido un éxito (....) Continuaremos castigando a las organizaciones que dañan el bienestar de personas inocentes que aspiran a un mundo mejor, dice una voz robotizada, en el vídeo que anuncia el ataque."

Invertia


----------



## situacion_dramatica (6 Ene 2012)

una duda como sabeis tanto sobre bolsa, seguramente os dediqueis a esto pero como habeis aprendido? algun articulo o libro o pagina web para enterarse?muchas gracias


----------



## pipoapipo (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> una duda como sabeis tanto sobre bolsa, seguramente os dediqueis a esto pero como habeis aprendido? algun articulo o libro o pagina web para enterarse?muchas gracias



perdiendo dinero ::


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> una duda como sabeis tanto sobre bolsa, seguramente os dediqueis a esto pero como habeis aprendido? algun articulo o libro o pagina web para enterarse?muchas gracias









*Libro*: The Lion Trader Treining Gaceleitor (lo puedes encontrar en español pero no me se la traduccion)


Que tengas suerte, infórmate y formate todo lo que puedas


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Haciendo amigos

Sarkozy: "El fin del euro significaría el fin de Europa, el fin de la paz" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> una duda como sabeis tanto sobre bolsa, seguramente os dediqueis a esto pero como habeis aprendido? algun *articulo *o *libro *o *pagina web *para enterarse?muchas gracias



Con ese material se estudia


pipoapipo dijo:


> *perdiendo dinero *::



*se aprende *:XX:


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> una duda como sabeis tanto sobre bolsa, seguramente os dediqueis a esto pero como habeis aprendido? algun articulo o libro o pagina web para enterarse?muchas gracias



Evitando cualquier libro o pagina web. Nunca hay que escuchar lo que dice el crupier del casino, para ganar en el casino.


----------



## situacion_dramatica (6 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Evitando cualquier libro o pagina web. Nunca hay que escuchar lo que dice el crupier del casino, para ganar en el casino.



se que no voy a ganar nada, soy excesivamente negativo con la situacion economia actual, tengo mucho miedo y nose si vamos a superar esto
veo como el posible potencial de españa emigra a otros paises y como aqui se destruye empleo de una manera bestial, como la gente que me rodea no tiene esperanzas de futuro y muchas veces llora, y si fuera poco el petroleo , lo que mueve el mundo, a punto de subir su precios de una manera sin igual

nose, lo veo todo tan mal, no veo futuro desgraciadamente y pocas ganas ya, aparte que no estaria malemigrar pero ni tengo idiomas ni nada que ofrecer, solo me queda quedarme aqui a ver como tanto mi familia como el pais entero se arruina para siempre y como de una manera o otra me quito de enmedio


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Así es, pero ha quedado de manifiesto la debilidad de algunos índices europeos.
> 
> El chulibex con sus gemelos a la cabeza.
> 
> Viene un año muy, muy turbio.



El guano bruto no parece que vaya a llegar desde ya porque antes los usanos tienen que dejar de subir, darse la vuelta, un par de amagos ... si bien el SP está en resistencia y de momento no lo ha superado. Por lógica debería mostrar debilidad, o en su defecto seguir amagando hacia arriba para llenar el horno si es que este es el escenario de fondo --por ver--, y retroceder algo.
En Europa el panorama es radicalmente diferente. Los bancos están reventados y no hace falta más que verlos hoy. Unicredit ha tenido un salto intradiario brutal (desde 3,90 hasta 4,72) de forma que en velas diarias ha llegado a mostrar un martillo escandalosamente alcista. Sin embargo, las velas del día solo tienen validad tras su cierre y en el caso de Unicredit se ha transformado en una vela muy bajista porque ha cerrado bajando el -11% y pegadito a los mínimos del día.
En el caso de Societe Generale, ni comentar que está muy muy débil (quizá descontando malas noticias futuras en su capital, en su país ... qué más da). En España, tanto SAN como BBVA están muy débiles. Tanto como que el SAN se ha fumado de momento el soporte en 5,50 como la mantequilla. Curioso el caso de Bankia, está sostenida entre alfileres .... va a ser que es un banco sano. Y un huevo!.

Los cortos ahora también van a sufrir porque esto todavía no está para caer brutalmente todos los días, y por ello va a haber movimientos amplios aunque todos sumados podrían ir para abajo poco a poco hasta que cojan carrerilla.

El eurodolar está bastante bajista, lo que no quita cualquier fogonazo hacia arriba dentro de una tendencia aplastantemente bajista, y eso hace mucho daño a los costes de aprovisionamiento de petróleo de los europeas y a todo lo que huela a materias primas en general. La plata es un reflejo de ese problema (no obstante tiene una directriz bajista sobre los 3100 por lo que podría subir si el eurodolar se recupera temporalmente).


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> se que no voy a ganar nada, soy excesivamente negativo con la situacion economia actual, tengo mucho miedo y nose si vamos a superar esto
> veo como el posible potencial de españa emigra a otros paises y como aqui se destruye empleo de una manera bestial, como la gente que me rodea no tiene esperanzas de futuro y muchas veces llora, y si fuera poco el petroleo , lo que mueve el mundo, a punto de subir su precios de una manera sin igual
> 
> nose, lo veo todo tan mal, no veo futuro desgraciadamente y pocas ganas ya, aparte que no estaria malemigrar pero ni tengo idiomas ni nada que ofrecer, solo me queda quedarme aqui a ver como tanto mi familia como el pais entero se arruina para siempre y como de una manera o otra me quito de enmedio



Deberías desinformarte unos días, dejar de ver los periódicos económicos o no seguir el foro o las noticias.... te noto en fase brutal pesimista (hay razones y tal, pero la etapa pesimista fue en 2011...no te quedes atras)... despeja la mente un rato de malos rollos...te están afectado demasiado y a lo mejor no te estas centrado en solucionar/resolver/interpretar/innovar/desifrar..* tus* problemas


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

El Nasdaq sigue como un tiro


----------



## tortilla (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> se que no voy a ganar nada, soy excesivamente negativo con la situacion economia actual, tengo mucho miedo y nose si vamos a superar esto
> veo como el posible potencial de españa emigra a otros paises y como aqui se destruye empleo de una manera bestial, como la gente que me rodea no tiene esperanzas de futuro y muchas veces llora, y si fuera poco el petroleo , lo que mueve el mundo, a punto de subir su precios de una manera sin igual
> 
> nose, lo veo todo tan mal, no veo futuro desgraciadamente y pocas ganas ya, aparte que no estaria malemigrar pero ni tengo idiomas ni nada que ofrecer, solo me queda quedarme aqui a ver como tanto mi familia como el pais entero se arruina para siempre y como de una manera o otra me quito de enmedio



Siempre hay salidas, otra cosa es que nos obcecamos en no encontrarla. La situación del ibex respecto a su nivel, no puede ser mas intrascendente sobre el futuro de España y sus ciudadanos. Si la bolsa reflejara la situación económica de un país de manera genuina, entonces no perdería usted el tiempo leyendo en libros y paginas web, pero en los tiempos que nos ocupan, el mercado de valores es un casino que refleja la desfachatez de mucha gente.

Ciertamente la economía de muchas personas en España es deprimente y en el horizonte más cercano sólo se irá a peor. La esperanza de emprender el camino correcto y comenzar a salir de este pozo no hay que perderla. Ánimo.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Los usanos andan en plan crack y a puntito de ponerse en verde, con dos cojones. Se aproxima la última hora de negociación ... vamos a ver si están por la labor de seguir llenando el horno o si bien ya empiezan a cerrar la puerta para comenzar a "darle calor".


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El guano bruto no parece que vaya a llegar desde ya porque antes los usanos tienen que dejar de subir, darse la vuelta, un par de amagos ... si bien el SP está en resistencia y de momento no lo ha superado. Por lógica debería mostrar debilidad, o en su defecto seguir amagando hacia arriba para llenar el horno si es que este es el escenario de fondo --por ver--, y retroceder algo.
> En Europa el panorama es radicalmente diferente. Los bancos están reventados y no hace falta más que verlos hoy. Unicredit ha tenido un salto intradiario brutal (desde 3,90 hasta 4,72) de forma que en velas diarias ha llegado a mostrar un martillo escandalosamente alcista. Sin embargo, las velas del día solo tienen validad tras su cierre y en el caso de Unicredit se ha transformado en una vela muy bajista porque ha cerrado bajando el -11% y pegadito a los mínimos del día.
> En el caso de Societe Generale, ni comentar que está muy muy débil (quizá descontando malas noticias futuras en su capital, en su país ... qué más da). En España, tanto SAN como BBVA están muy débiles. Tanto como que el SAN se ha fumado de momento el soporte en 5,50 como la mantequilla. Curioso el caso de Bankia, está sostenida entre alfileres .... va a ser que es un banco sano. Y un huevo!.
> 
> ...



La bajada de San viene motivada por su gran necesidad de capitalizacion,es un devora dinero,todo este año bajara y bajara hasta quizas 4 por accion
Lo cual no quita que en 4 o 3,5 sea el valor estrella en una futura recuperacion

Por lo demas,muy bien


----------



## atlanterra (6 Ene 2012)

Personalmente pienso que las bolsas van a aguantar en lateral todo el mes de enero y probablemente mitad de febrero. Comencemos a ver GUANO del bueno a partir de entonces.

Espero llegar en liquidez para entonces y meter cortos a to lo que se mueva.


----------



## situacion_dramatica (6 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Siempre hay salidas, otra cosa es que nos obcecamos en no encontrarla. La situación del ibex respecto a su nivel, no puede ser mas intrascendente sobre el futuro de España y sus ciudadanos. Si la bolsa reflejara la situación económica de un país de manera genuina, entonces no perdería usted el tiempo leyendo en libros y paginas web, pero en los tiempos que nos ocupan, el mercado de valores es un casino que refleja la desfachatez de mucha gente.
> 
> Ciertamente la economía de muchas personas en España es deprimente y en el horizonte más cercano sólo se irá a peor. La esperanza de emprender el camino correcto y comenzar a salir de este pozo no hay que perderla. Ánimo.



ojala shurhand, un conocido se suicidó al ver que por meterse en una hipoteca habia jodido a su familia y no encontraba trabajo
me da muchisima pena, parecia muy buena gente y siempre criminalizamos a este colectivo en el foro
la gente sabe que esta mal, pero prefeire mirar a otro lado
por ejemplo un familiar mio , me dijo que la crisis que acababa pronto, le dije que no le explique todo y me dijo que te piensas que no lo se , que no se que no hay solucion , que no hay empresas y que mi empresa esta mal , aparte me explico de superpoblacion mundial y que no habia petroleo entonces me quede con la cara de sorprendido mientras ella estaba con los ojos llorosos
hay gente que te debe importar una mierda , pero hay mucha gente que le puede interesar shurman 

ojala mejore la cosa pero en españa esto parece que en los proximos meses 
todo se desmoronará creando la gran depresion 2 y multiplicada


----------



## atlanterra (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> ojala shurhand, un conocido se suicidó al ver que por meterse en una hipoteca habia jodido a su familia y no encontraba trabajo
> me da muchisima pena, parecia muy buena gente y siempre criminalizamos a este colectivo en el foro
> la gente sabe que esta mal, pero prefeire mirar a otro lado
> por ejemplo un familiar mio , me dijo que la crisis que acababa pronto, le dije que no le explique todo y me dijo que te piensas que no lo se , que no se que no hay solucion , que no hay empresas y que mi empresa esta mal , aparte me explico de superpoblacion mundial y que no habia petroleo entonces me quede con la cara de sorprendido mientras ella estaba con los ojos llorosos
> ...



Permíteme que me tome la libertad de darte un consejo: Ve urgentemente a un psiquiatra que te recete algo ya!.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los usanos andan en plan crack y a puntito de ponerse en verde, con dos cojones. Se aproxima la última hora de negociación ... vamos a ver si están por la labor de seguir llenando el horno o si bien ya empiezan a cerrar la puerta para comenzar a "darle calor".



El encendido del crematorio van a dejarlo para la semana que viene, me temo 

Me juego a que van a meter un gap del cagarse

Yo me estoy ya echando salsa por el cuerpo para quedar más sabroso


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Permíteme que me tome la libertad de darte un consejo: Ve urgentemente a un psiquiatra que te recete algo ya!.



No hace falta ir al psiquiatra, las consultas de los médicos de familia ( cabecera) están llenan de gente con esos síntomas, me lo confirman todos los conocidos. 
Bueno algunos somatizan más y les duele la cabeza o el pie pero en el fondo es que están asustados.

Yo digo siempre lo mismo, "Mire la civilización Mediterránea lleva más de 4000 años aguantando crisis, guerras, cruzadas y religiones, y aquí estamos todos, usted y su familia también así que olvídese de los periódicos y la tele"

Ahora bien en esas circunstancias mentales a "Situación dramática" le recomiendo no intentar acercarse a la bolsa. "Jugar por necesidad perder por obligación"


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

situacion_dramatica dijo:


> ojala shurhand, un conocido se suicidó al ver que por meterse en una hipoteca habia jodido a su familia y no encontraba trabajo
> me da muchisima pena, parecia muy buena gente y siempre criminalizamos a este colectivo en el foro
> la gente sabe que esta mal, pero prefeire mirar a otro lado
> por ejemplo un familiar mio , me dijo que la crisis que acababa pronto, le dije que no le explique todo y me dijo que te piensas que no lo se , que no se que no hay solucion , que no hay empresas y que mi empresa esta mal , aparte me explico de superpoblacion mundial y que no habia petroleo entonces me quede con la cara de sorprendido mientras ella estaba con los ojos llorosos
> ...




Te afecta demasiado - debes dosificar tu ración de realidad/verdad- estoy con lo del psicologo/psiquiatra y sino, para que te termine de estalla la cabeza 

NeoPeseta.net - La Cara Oculta de la Economía: documental

o

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/95407-documentales-hilo-oficial.html


----------



## patilltoes (6 Ene 2012)

Estaba yo cultivandome y me he encontrado con esto:

Articulo antiguo (2008) sobre las trolas en los balances bancarios y demas:
El problema del sistema bancario 



Spoiler



Como sabéis, llevo tiempo preparando un macro análisis con los mayores bancos del mundo. A la espera de la memorias anuales de 2007, podríamos decir que ya está casi terminado. Sin embargo, siento que estoy en el mismo punto en el que empecé y es que las cuentas anuales de los bancos son opacas, incomprensibles e impenetrables. Me explico.

Desde el primer momento, me ha llamado la atención la cantidad de información corporativa que tienen las memorias de los bancos. De todos los sectores que he analizado, no había visto nunca uno con unas cuentas tan completas. Te lo cuentan todo y con muchos detalles. Y, la verdad, como analista es algo que agradezco mucho. Es un lujo que la propia empresa te lo dé todo tan “masticadito”.

Empiezas conociendo la evolución histórica del banco, sus fusiones y operaciones corporativas más importantes. La descripción de cada segmento operativo es exhaustiva. Te explican todos los detalles de las operaciones por segmentos geográficos. La estrategia del grupo, sus ventajas competitivas y, si sabes leer entre líneas, puedes hacer un DAFO de cada banco sin mayores problemas. Cuando conoces los cualitativos de la empresa y la marcha del negocio, puedes pasar al análisis de la eficiencia y de la rentabilidad del banco. Aquí tienes datos y medidas para aburrir. Hacer comparativas entre los distintos bancos es relativamente sencillo, de tal forma que, gracias a la claridad de las memorias de cada uno, puedes tener una visión del sector bastante clara.

Es todo fantástico. Todo... hasta que llegas al balance. Siempre, con todos los bancos analizados, al llegar al balance he pensado: “¿¿¿pero qué demonios es esto???” No existe otro sector, con permiso del asegurador, que tenga un balance tan enrevesado. Y no lo digo porque esté todo concentrado. Al contrario, en el balance de un banco tienes entradas y entradas hasta decir basta. El problema es que lo que hay detrás, la realidad que encierra cada apunte contable, es algo que permanece y permanecerá constantemente en el aire. Es imposible conocer la realidad que se esconde tras un balance de un banco.

Os aseguro que me he peleado con todos los balances, les he dado mil vueltas, he tratado de simplificarlos, después he intentado complicarlos e, incluso, en un ataque de rabia, he optado por ignorarlos. Pero no hay manera. Haga lo que haga me siento incapaz de comprender qué es lo que esconden los bancos.

Por poner algunos ejemplos, podemos utilizar el famoso TIER1 para analizar la fortaleza financiera de un banco. En el caso de Citigroup, este ratio ha pasado del 8,60% en el primer trimestre de 2006, hasta el 7,10% (dato preliminar) en el último trimestre de 2007. El incremento del riesgo es evidente y su último TIER1 es de los peores del sector. Sin embargo, se mantiene dentro de los límites aceptables. Pero ¿es esto sostenible?

El TIER1 de Citigroup es del 7,10% siempre y cuando la valoración de sus activos permanezca inalterada. Si la situación de los mercados financieros empeora y se ve en la obligación de devaluar algunos de sus activos no cotizados, el ratio TIER1 se va a ver inmediatamente afectado. ¿Qué sentido tiene decir que Citigroup tiene un TIER1 del 7,10% si para llegar a esa cifra es necesario utilizar las valoraciones de activos realizada por el propio banco? ¿Nos podemos fiar de unos ratios de análisis de riesgos basados en análisis absolutamente subjetivos e interesados?

A medida que iba analizando los distintos ratios financieros, me iba dando la sensación de estar analizando “castillos en el aire”. Hasta el punto de pensar que un TIER1 del 7,10% no me está diciendo nada de nada. Francamente, pienso que el TIER1 de Citigroup es, hoy por hoy, el más elevado que puede conseguir sin que se le eche el auditor encima. Es el propio banco quien establece (más o menos) el ratio final mediante su propia valoración de activos y su incidencia en el beneficio retenido. ¿Nos podemos fiar de estos ratios?

La falta de transparencia en los balances bancarios es tal, que incluso inversores de alto nivel han sufrido los efectos negativos de las valoraciones más que dudosas de algunos activos. El ejemplo más evidente es el de Edward Lampert, que está perdiendo algo más de un 50% con Citigroup.

¿A caso Lampert no tenía la mejor información posible? ¿A caso Lampert no analizó en profundidad el balance de Citigroup? Naturalmente que sí. El error de Lampert fue, precisamente, analizar el balance de Citigroup con la mejor información posible. Si hoy cogemos los libros internos de Citigroup, veremos que los ratios de fortaleza financiera son perfectos. Las valoraciones de activos actuales los justifican y todo parece en orden. El problema es que esas valoraciones pueden cambiar en cualquier momento, haciendo que un balance sólido se transforme en una porquería en cuestión de segundos. Basta con cambiar un input en el modelo de valoración, para que un banco como Citigroup necesite emitir acciones preferentes para no quebrar. Esto es algo increíble.

Es increíble el contraste que hay en la memoria anual de cualquier banco entre la parte operativa (rica en detalles) y la parte financiera (auténticos agujeros negros). Lo cual nos lleva a la pregunta fundamental y es que ¿para qué quiero tanto dato operativo si la parte fundamental, que es el balance, no nos dice nada de nada? o ¿para qué me sirve conocer perfectamente los ratios de eficiencia de un banco si no puedo estimar su probabilidad de quiebra? ¿Cómo puedo hacer una valoración a largo plazo de una empresa de la que no puedo saber si puede quebrar en los próximos meses? Como analista, esto es algo muy angustioso.

Todo esto me parece un disparate. Para que la confianza en el sistema se recupere, es imprescindible un cambio en la regulación. Estos balances son inaceptables ya que impiden cualquier atisbo de confianza en el sector bancario. Con estos balances, las provisiones, los ratios de morosidad y los ratios de capital no nos dicen nada. Y es que la información financiera del todo el sector bancario (pieza angular del capitalismo) ES CERO. No tiene ningún valor.

La solución es difícil pero necesaria e imprescindible para proteger a todo el sistema en general y a los accionistas de los bancos en particular. Es fundamental que los bancos publiquen unas cuentas transparentes para que analistas e inversores puedan realizar sus propias estimaciones utilizando sus propias medidas de riesgo. Es decir, que podamos trabajar con estos balances de una forma similar a la que utilizamos con los balances de empresas industriales. Esto, hoy por hoy, es imposible y la única forma de trabajo posible es aceptar, como Dogma de Fe, la palabra de los propios bancos.

Desde luego, no soy quién para proponer soluciones. Pero lo que sí está claro es que lo que hay no funciona. Y hasta que no se arregle, no se recuperará la confianza en el sistema y seguiremos condenados a crisis bancarias periódicas que, como siempre, perjudicarán principalmente a los pequeños inversores.

Por mi parte, estoy planteándome todo el informe Big Banks y es que no me parece profesional valorar positiva o negativamente a unas empresas cuyos balances me parecen algo totalmente artificial, “castillos en el aire”. Estoy seguro de que al final la crisis se superará y que los bancos volverán a subir. Pero para recomendar una compra basada en mi Fe en el capitalismo, con una línea basta. Os iré informando.



Hoy tiene mas valor que nunca.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El encendido del crematorio van a dejarlo para la semana que viene, me temo
> 
> Me juego a que van a meter un gap del cagarse
> 
> Yo me estoy ya echando salsa por el cuerpo para quedar más sabroso



Si te refieres a que durante el fin de semana salga alguna noticia sobre rebaja de calificación de Francia o algo de esa importancia ..... el lunes el SP abre con GAP al alza. Éstos son capaces.

La semana que viene vendrán muchos nervios con el tema de las subastas de Italia y España. El dinero lo conseguirán y la lectura que se hará será aquella que sirva para justificar los movimientos de fondo.
Es hasta posible que aparezca un par de días Don Pepón y se argumente que es porque las subastas han ido bien. Es fín, todo manipulación, lo cual no es malo si se está en esa dirección.

Pero vamos, que los 7700 no parece que sean para mañana. El SP marcará tendencia y aún tiene tendencias alcistas de corto plazo que perder ...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Afortunadamente, para los alcistas, los usanos todavía son las última esperanza.

Europa está hecha unos zorros, y el canario en la mina (el euro) hace ya tiempo que voló

Ya huelo un gap brutaaaal para el próximo lunes...


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Afortunadamente, para los alcistas, los usanos son las última esperanza.
> 
> Europa está hecha unos zorros, y el canario en la mina (el euro) hace ya tiempo que voló
> 
> Ya huelo un gap brutaaaal para el próximo lunes...



Esto está muy muy difícil porque no hay tendencia definida. Son movimientos secundarios en un lateral amplio. Es cuestión de esperar y no ir a pecho descubierto a las primeras de cambio. Hay trenes para aburrir.
Más fiable parecen algunos valores que quizá estén trazando comportamientos adelantados, pero se quedarán en señales falsas a poco que los índices recuperen. Sintomático hoy el IBEX, los que más duro han bajado han sido los blue chips, por llamarlos de alguna manero porque el SAN e Iberdrola van camino a los penny stocks :XX:

La mayor incertidumbre reside en el grado de manipulación existente en USA. No van a dejarlo caer ni por asomo al menos en plan bestia. Quizá si se recrudece la crisis en Europa, no se ha visto nada aún si finalmente sale algún pais fuera del euro --Grecia tiene que ser sí o sí--, los usanos podrían volver a los mínimos post-verano ... pero de ahí para abajo, no veo que lo vayan a dejar caer. Harán lo que tengan que hacer, en eso la FED son realmente buenos.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

Lo primero seria sacar de la bolsa a todas las cotizadas por debajo de un 1€
crea mucha volatilidad y mal rollo


----------



## atlanterra (6 Ene 2012)

Mientras el foco de atención esté puesto en Europa, EEUU seguirá aguantando, el EUR/USD seguirá bajando y los metales también.

Cuando se pongan un poco feas las cosas, se sacarán de la manga un QE3. Para entonces los metales comenzarán a subir hasta el infinito y más allá....


----------



## atman (6 Ene 2012)

Los usanos están dibujando triángulos ascendentes a todos los intervalos... si tenemos en cuenta que el triángulo y el canal son las figuras más conocidas y seguidas. Lo que muchas gacelas no saben o no tienen en cuenta es que los triángulos son muy traicioneros...

Yo pienso en una breve rotura alcista de los triángulos menores. El alcance de sus objetivos servirá para cargar esto hasta arriba y cuando todos se las prometan felices pensando en los objetivos de los triángulos más grandes...


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Mientras el foco de atención esté puesto en Europa, EEUU seguirá aguantando, el EUR/USD seguirá bajando y los metales también.
> 
> Cuando se pongan un poco feas las cosas, se sacarán de la manga un QE3. Para entonces los metales comenzarán a subir hasta el infinito y más allá....



Eso parece, siempre que han sacado medidas para apuntalar la economía, ha sido cuando el SP estaba cerquita de despeñarse. Lo que digo, no van a dejar que se despeñe su índice ni de coña. La capitalización y capacidad de comprar compañías extrajeras vía intercambio de papelitos, va en ello. La verdad es que lo que se le está pidiendo a Europa ahora, lo hicieron ellos rápidamente a finales del 2008, al igual que UK. Les ha valido la etiqueta de que tienen una deuda impagable, pero no creo que sea peor que la de Portugal, Grecia, Italia, Irlanda, Islandia, España, Austria, .... qué casualidad que todos son europeos. Los usanos tienen a las agencias de calificación y a sus poderosísimos hedge funds (amén de capacidad de disuasión militar, la FED, el dolar e influencia en cualquier organismo oficial mundial) como herramientas de protección. A mí me dá la sensación de que no han utilizado ni una pequeña parte de sus armas no convencionales. Al tiempo, éstos si mueren, lo hacen matando y si dejan al resto peor que ellos ... seguirán siendo los reyes porque esto no va de riqueza absoluta y sí relativa.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso parece, siempre que han sacado medidas para apuntalar la economía, ha sido cuando el SP estaba cerquita de despeñarse. Lo que digo, no van a dejar que se despeñe su índice ni de coña. La capitalización y capacidad de comprar compañías extrajeras vía intercambio de papelitos, va en ello. La verdad es que lo que se le está pidiendo a Europa ahora, lo hicieron ellos rápidamente a finales del 2008, al igual que UK. Les ha valido la etiqueta de que tienen una deuda impagable, pero no creo que sea peor que la de Portugal, Grecia, Italia, Irlanda, Islandia, España, Austria, .... qué casualidad que todos son europeos. Los usanos tienen a las agencias de calificación y a sus poderosísimos hedge funds (amén de capacidad de disuasión militar, la FED, el dolar e influencia en cualquier organismo oficial mundial) como herramientas de protección. A mí me dá la sensación de que no han utilizado ni una pequeña parte de sus armas no convencionales. Al tiempo, éstos si mueren, lo hacen matando y si dejan al resto peor que ellos ... seguirán siendo los reyes porque esto no va de riqueza absoluta y sí relativa.



Cuanto peor vaya la economia mas debe CHINA posicionarse en occidente y comprar en Europa y EEUU para ser fuerte,su futuro esta en juego
Antes de que nos hundamos se optara por sacrificar al chinito,no se pondra en cabeza a costa de occidente
Es un gigante que solo tiene sus manos para crear riqueza y estas se pueden cortar con una simple revolucion social


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuanto peor vaya la economia mas debe CHINA posicionarse en occidente y comprar en Europa y EEUU para ser fuerte,su futuro esta en juego
> Antes de que nos hundamos se optara por sacrificar al chinito,no se pondra en cabeza a costa de occidente
> Es un gigante que solo tiene sus manos para crear riqueza y estas se pueden cortar con una simple revolucion social



Sí, yo muchas veces debato sobre esto con mi hermano y siempre le digo que no tiene sentido que China se ponga a la cabeza del mundo, pasándole por la derecha a USA y que éstos no hagan nada.

Los chinos tienen mucha pobreza y muchísimas divisas cuyo valor depende de lo que le interese a los americanos. No sé yo quien tiene a quién cogido por los eggs. Es insostenible a largo plazo que solo tengan mano de obra barata porque eso termina explotando.

A los americanos les ha costado mucho el poder (guerras, dinero y personas) como para dejar de una migración brutal de población desde las zonas rurales hacia las ciudades ... les vaya a romper el chiringuito.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

Por cierto janus
Crees que nh deberia tener stop en 1,98 1,9 1,8??
me tiene muy mosqueado la basura que ando leyendo sobre la manipulacion del Mariano que
antes mandaba en deoleo y ahora lo han puesto en nh
No pinta bien ese pajaro
Como intente algo parecido puede joder a nh


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí, yo muchas veces debato sobre esto con mi hermano y siempre le digo que no tiene sentido que China se ponga a la cabeza del mundo, pasándole por la derecha a USA y que éstos no hagan nada.
> 
> Los chinos tienen mucha pobreza y muchísimas divisas cuyo valor depende de lo que le interese a los americanos. No sé yo quien tiene a quién cogido por los eggs. Es insostenible a largo plazo que solo tengan mano de obra barata porque eso termina explotando.
> 
> A los americanos les ha costado mucho el poder (guerras, dinero y personas) como para dejar de una migración brutal de población desde las zonas rurales hacia las ciudades ... les vaya a romper el chiringuito.



Le pasara igual que le paso a la URSS,cuando pasen un par de generaciones y
las nuevas generaciones (educadas con cultura y principios humanos) sean
incapaces de tomar medidas sanguinarias para controlar a la poblacion estas 
se rebelaran y provocaran un crack social tipo a la que paso en Rusia
Ya se vivio en Rusia,Gorbachov no quiso ser un asesino de masas para parar
a los revolucionarios y la URSS desaparecio
Siempre ha estado y esta muy mal considerado en Rusia el Gorbachov,medio
pais eran militares y hubieran parado la desintegracion con sangre (como siempre paso antes)


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Ene 2012)

Media hora más y cierran las puertas del horno

Con la apertura de los futuros el domingo le dan al boton POWER

Suerte a los que puedan elegir el lado correcto.


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto janus
> Crees que nh deberia tener stop en 1,98 1,9 1,8??
> me tiene muy mosqueado la basura que ando leyendo sobre la manipulacion del Mariano que
> antes mandaba en deoleo y ahora lo han puesto en nh
> ...



Joder qué responsabilidad!. Te digo lo que yo haría por lo que no es un consejo, es un "pensar en alto".

Puestos ya en harina y estando pringados hasta las trancas, pondría el stop 4 céntimos por debajo del anterior mínimo (1,90). Eso significaría multiplicar por dos la pérdida actual en el caso de que se llegase ahí. Si le diese por subir algo próximamente porque sube el IBEX o lo que sea, subiría el stop a los mínimos anteriores en 2,06 (unos céntimos por debajo). Lo real es que tiene momento bajista, debilidad en el trading diario, poco volumen final, el estocástico bajista, el MACD idem ... Lo único positivo es que tras el susto de esta mañana, ha recuperado y cerrado cerca de los máximos. Lo negativo es que ha demostrado que ante falta de volumen, se mueve amplificando los movimientos del IBEX .... y éste puede tener problemas de cotización en el corto plazo.

En el fondo no creo que en el corto plazo cotice mucho Mariano u otro pájaro que pulule por los despachos de esa empresa. Los movimientos ya están hechos y solo queda que con los días, los reflejen en la bolsa.
La empresa tiene mucha deuda que no puede atender en los vencimientos programados .... lo cual le obliga a i)ampliar capital para obtener recursos (dilución brutal del beneficio por acción) o ii)refinanciar que tal y como están las cosas no es nada fácil y quien lo consigue es a costa de hipotecarse aún más y posiblemente lastrar el futuro del negocio (como atención a peticiones de desinversión de activos). Cuando una empresa depende de los bancos, van jodidos porque éstos buscan recuperar su capital a costa de lo que sea (léase el largo plazo de la empresa o la futura generación de beneficios para los accionistas).

Los chinos, si vuelven lo harán dentro de unos meses. No va a ser para mañana ni para el mes que viene. En ese tiempo puede haber manipulación del precio en el mercado, seguro.

P.D: El 27/12 te dije que tenías el precio casi sobre tu nivel de entrada. No sé si sonó a cachondeo o gracieta pero fué un aviso. En el mismo sentido, no te hice caso en Prisa y al final me limpiaron los stops. Ahí cometí el error de no subir los stops a beneficios cuando se puso por encima de 0,92. Respecto a mi punto de entrada, había margen suficiente para estar en verde de ganancias y tener un buen spread ante cualquier movimiento del intradía.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder qué responsabilidad!. Te digo lo que yo haría por lo que no es un consejo, es un "pensar en alto".
> 
> Puestos ya en harina y estando pringados hasta las trancas, pondría el stop 4 céntimos por debajo del anterior mínimo (1,90). Eso significaría multiplicar por dos la pérdida actual en el caso de que se llegase ahí. Si le diese por subir algo próximamente porque sube el IBEX o lo que sea, subiría el stop a los mínimos anteriores en 2,06 (unos céntimos por debajo). Lo real es que tiene momento bajista, debilidad en el trading diario, poco volumen final, el estocástico bajista, el MACD idem ... Lo único positivo es que tras el susto de esta mañana, ha recuperado y cerrado cerca de los máximos. Lo negativo es que ha demostrado que ante falta de volumen, se mueve amplificando los movimientos del IBEX .... y éste puede tener problemas de cotización en el corto plazo.
> 
> ...



No se entonces el sentido de declararle cortos y gastar 4 millones de acciones
en 15 dias para mantener la cotizacion baja
¿objetivo?¿resultado?
Si con dejar sola la accion esta se aplana sola


----------



## Janus (6 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se entonces el sentido de declararle cortos y gastar 4 millones de acciones
> en 15 dias para mantener la cotizacion baja
> ¿objetivo?¿resultado?
> Si con dejar sola la accion esta se aplana sola




Puede ser que construyan una cartera de largo plazo en el plano bajista para después vender en una posterior subida. No hay nada que impida que siga bajando y ellos sigan vendiendo por rachas ... hasta 1,5.

P.D: Uno de los gestores de hedge fund más famosos y prestigiosos en USA está empantanado hasta las patas en SEARS. Con esto quiero decir, que no siempre salen las inversiones como uno quiere y a los chinos les puede pasar lo mismo. O no, nunca se sabe.

Lo más triste es que pudiera ser que quienes les hayan prestado los títulos sean los de Hesperia. Vete a saber ....


----------



## faraico (6 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Le pasara igual que le paso a la URSS,cuando pasen un par de generaciones y
> las nuevas generaciones (educadas con cultura y principios humanos) sean
> incapaces de tomar medidas sanguinarias para controlar a la poblacion estas
> se rebelaran y provocaran un crack social tipo a la que paso en Rusia
> ...



me alegra leerle que se está planteando poner stops...de verdad, cuando se ejecuta duele pero cuando ves que de estar dentro hubieses perdido un 50% más...uno se alegra.

Respecto a lo de China...hace poco estuve allí, y comenté con el guía la misma inquietud de la que hablas...su respuesta fue que para los chinos, la "cultura y principios humanos" son la del "interés común"..."todo por China"...y eso no viene impuesto por "el partido"...sino que ha sido asimilado a lo largo de generaciones durante miles y miles de años...algo difícil de cambiar, pero bueno, creo que el Sr. Tiempo será el que diga qué va a ocurrir.

Su cultura es distinta y ven las cosas de forma distinta, igual que aquí vemos al jefe como un cabrón (99% de ocasiones)....allí el jefe no es un simple jefe, es un líder a admirar. 

Les dejo parejita


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Ene 2012)

*Bank of America*







Despues de superar la bajista que lleva desde enero está en peponic mode. Con la recortada espero a que pierda el canal.


----------



## dj-mesa (6 Ene 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ypulwltN9AQ[/YOUTUBE]

Un dia de trading en directo y tal (no soy yo)


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

NASDAQ:







A pesar de la fortaleza que parece demostrar, el precio se encuentra frenando peligrosamente en zona de resistencias, acumulando grandes divergencias en la parada.


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y APPLE, comentada hace poco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




APPLE:







A puntito de cumplir con el segundo, el planteamiento de zona de fuertísimas resistencias sigue plenamente vigente. A pesar de objetivo que plantea la bandera, las divergencias pueden pesar mucho y este valor es de los que no avisan, por lo que quien esté en APPLE deberá tomar una decisión sobre la marcha.


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> SAB:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, comenté que si el IBEX superaba resistencia probablemente la banca mediana acompañaría rompiendo las suyas. No ha sido así, y lo que ha sucedido se ve fácilmente en el gráfico:







Cumplió, pero no fue suficiente para derribar la durísima resistencia que presentaba en la zona objetivo. Los impulsos están pillados con pinzas, pero mientras se mueva dentro del canal y de la formación triangular de largo plazo no hay duda de que seguirá dando disgustos, de hecho desde los máximos del rebote iniciado en 2009 sólo ha logrado alcanzar el 38% fibo.


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Otro de los medianos, BANKINTER:







El intento de suelo es evidente, pero hasta que no lo consiga, todo se quedará en eso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2012)

Gráficos fenomenales sr. Claca, y muy didácticos! Con los de hoy ya he aprendido otra cosa, 

Abusando un poco, ¿cuando podemos afirmar que un impuso se ha activado? 
edito: Googleando lo encontré 

¿Levantado tan temprano?_No party friday night_? Que va a ser verdad lo de animosa... :XX:


----------



## Pepe Broz (7 Ene 2012)

ECRI -8,2 









ECRI Weekly Leading Index


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gráficos fenomenales sr. Claca, y muy didácticos! Con los de hoy ya he aprendido otra cosa,
> 
> Abusando un poco, ¿cuando podemos afirmar que un impuso se ha activado?
> edito: Googleando lo encontré
> ...



Me alegro de veras de que puedas aprovechar mis gráficos para aprender  Seguro que eres consciente de tu evolución, porque en el foro se aprecia a diario que cada vez más vas profundizando en tus análisis, y no queda otra, porque al igual que pollastre actualiza su software, a nostros nos toca agudizar el ingenio y descubir nuevas formas de encarar el mercado para sobrevivir en la jungla.

Viernes noche... analizando valores, imagina, el puto ibex entero. Siempre he sido un ser nocturno, ya que mi cabeza parece rendir más cuando la gente de bien duerme y anoche estaba especialmente inspirado, así que dejé la fiesta para otra ocasión. Animosa no me hace caso, por cierto, se la ve felizmente casada con su piso.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegro de veras de que puedas aprovechar mis gráficos para aprender  Seguro que eres consciente de tu evolución, porque en el foro se aprecia a diario que cada vez más vas profundizando en tus análisis, y no queda otra, porque al igual que pollastre actualiza su software, a nostros nos toca agudizar el ingenio y descubir nuevas formas de encarar el mercado para sobrevivir en la jungla.
> 
> Viernes noche... analizando valores, imagina, el puto ibex entero. Siempre he sido un ser nocturno, ya que mi cabeza parece rendir más cuando la gente de bien duerme y anoche estaba especialmente inspirado, así que dejé la fiesta para otra ocasión. Animosa no me hace caso, por cierto, se la ve felizmente casada con su piso.



Invierte en hoteles y podras llevar a tus amigas a visitar tus propiedades y la decoracion de las habitaciones


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, como tras las fiestas estamos en periodo de descuentos, si alguien está interesado en algún valor del IBEX en particular, este finde prometo colgar algún grafiquillo. Eso sí, sólo los dos primeros, vamos, como en las rebajas


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2012)

Pole 

Abertis y grifols , lo que usted escoja Majestad


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pole
> 
> Abertis y grifols , lo que usted escoja Majestad



Tomo nota y hacemos un 2x1. Va, otro usuario que diga otro valor, que así animamos el hilo.


----------



## aksarben (7 Ene 2012)

Venga, va, FCC :cook:

Aunque yo creo que por aquí tiene más audiencia SAN, me suena :fiufiu:

¡Gracias Maese!


----------



## ponzi (7 Ene 2012)

Voto por san que tanto daño ha hecho o por iag que un forero estaba dentro

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Abertis:





Se comporta muy bien cuando el mercado cae, es cierto que dejo los 12,5 € atrás, pero respeta la directriz alcista. Tiene varias estructuras activadas (ahora en desactivación ) que lo pueden enviar + de 1 € arriba en el corto plazo.Abertis aún habiendo entrado en desactivación, lo está haciendo muy bien y le veo esos 13,5-6 €.
Gas Natural:





Está haciendo el recorrido similar de Enagás antes de repartir dividendo, donde los días previo bajo y después de repartir, comenzó nuevamente la escalada (ganancia doble por otra parte). Es cierto que ha entrado en zona de desactivación y que el lunes repartirá 0,38 € de dividendo que minorará la acción en esa cuantía, pero activó hace relativamente poco ese segundo y aunque puede fallar (es muy raro en un 2 alcista si corrige su 1º al 61,8%), es en todo caso un valor alcista (curiosamente con un buen dividendo del 6% anual, a pesar de ser alcista).
Hace un par de día, Vmmp29 comentó como estaba Acerinox





tenía buen aspecto y comentamos que también podría alcanzar su 2º alcista. Pues sigue con buena salud y camino del objetivo (buen acierto, Vmmp29).
Bueno, ahora voy a poner ejemplos de los dobles techos generados el pasado año en el ibex, activados , vueltos a desactivar pero con el camino ya marcado hacia el objetivo de la activación.





A ver, la conclusión es que tanto dobles techos-suelos o estructuras e incluso canales, a veces se activan y vuelven a desactivarse para luego ir a por el objetivo de la activación (ejemplo lo tenéis en repsol ultimamente).
No es lo normal, es decir, si se activa, no debería entrar en la zona de desactivación, lo normal es lo que haciendo Acerinox o hicieron Bankinter y Popular, pero siempre hay que dejar un margen mientras respete la directriz alcista de las estructuras.


----------



## dj-mesa (7 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tomo nota y hacemos un 2x1. Va, otro usuario que diga otro valor, que así animamos el hilo.



un DAX (creo que no se te daba bien, o eso decías... no me acuerdo si se trataba de ti)... pero aun así quiero ver tu visión del indice... gracias


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Euro/dolar siguiendo las pautas marcadas:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Dax, ni puta idea de lo que hará el lunes, en general unicamente podemos intuir y "mojarnos" con el peligro que eso conlleva..
Bueno, sí, por encima de 6180 podemos irnos lejos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Grifols, me metería dentro si vuelve a entrar en el canal alcista (como generalmente, los canales alcistas rompen a la baja).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2012)

*ENAGAS*

Canal bajista.STOP. Ruptura directriz alcista.STOP. Vigilar que no se convierta en resistencia. STOP. Alerta para posible activación segundo impulso bajosta. STOP.


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2012)

Duda de principiante párvula

He cambiado de broker, que me sangraban abrí una cuenta en bankinter y estoy intentando traspasar las acciones.

Mi cc en BBVA tiene (como todas) veinte dígitos
Mi cuenta de valores, asociada a la anterior, en BBVA tiene 19 dígitos

Bankiter me pide el nºde cuenta, pongo los 19 de la cuenta de valores y dcie que falta 1 número

¿Es normal para pedir el traspaso de valores reclamarlos a la cuenta "general"????

Los de ayuda del broker no funcionan los fines de semana


----------



## VOTIN (7 Ene 2012)

Claca pon el analisis de las prisas


----------



## Claca (7 Ene 2012)

Empecemos... 

He elegido dar perspectiva de medio plazo al asunto, pues lo veo más interesante:

ABERTIS:







Muy lateral los últimos tres años, parece desarrollar un triángulo simétrico de largo plazo. El soporte se ve reforzado por la próximidad de la alcista, así que si bien la disposición de la figura invita a pensar que romperá por abajo, existe la posibilidad de que el lateral termine imponiéndose al movimiento de triangulación, pero eso es algo que veremos más adelante.







Todavía no daría por arrancado el segundo, pero bueno. En el corto plazo sigue bien, aunque yo vigilaría los 12,60 como referencia más inmediata. La subida se está realizando sin fuerza, y la resistencia que plantea el objetivo precisa de un mayor ánimo pepónico que el mostrado, de modo que la probabilidad está en el fracaso si consideramos las posibilidades de éxito de este movimiento al alza.

GRIFOLS:







GRIFOLS anda metido en un canal bajista de largo plazo que ha impedido la superación del 61% desde máximos. Estos últimos meses, no obstante, ha sido un valor ganador mientras el IBEX se hundía miserablemente, aunque ya en el entorno de los 13,60 le metieron papel y decidieron que la subida había llegado a su fin. Desde entonces en toda esa zona se ha formado un fuerte techo que ahora nuevamente la cotización parece querer poner a prueba. 

El impulso arrancó con mucha violencia, al igual que la caída que lo precedió, pero al acercarse a la zona de resistencias ha empezado a aparecer volatilidad y las divergencias bajistas se acentuan desde hace un mes, así que el desenlace debería ser previsiblemente bajista, si bien todavía existen posibilidades de seguir escalando y de hecho mientras mantenga los 12,50 estará bien.

En azul muestro un planteamiento que ejemplifica como podría ser el giro a la baja en el valor, pero no pasa de ser simplemente un modo de ilustrar lo bien que encajaría un nuevo descuelgue en la estructura del precio.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Duda de principiante párvula
> 
> He cambiado de broker, que me sangraban abrí una cuenta en bankinter y estoy intentando traspasar las acciones.
> 
> ...



Mira algun extracto del bbva,tendra 20 tambien


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mira algun extracto del bbva,tendra 20 tambien



:Aplauso::Aplauso:
Gracias, solucionado.
No es comprensible que en el extracto salga bien y en la consulta por internet me cambien el número... en fin chapuzas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *ENAGAS*
> 
> Canal bajista.STOP. Ruptura directriz alcista.STOP. Vigilar que no se convierta en resistencia. STOP. Alerta para posible activación segundo impulso bajosta. STOP.



El lunes nos lo confirmará, también puede se un harami bullish (pg 59 de este manual http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf).
Hay que llegar a un consenso sobre que valores del ibex nos parecen que tienen buena pinta. Por ahora, me quedo con Acerinox y Abertis (no descarto Gas Natural ampliado el plazo, Enagás y cumplió su objetivo de sobra de 2º alcista si le sumas el dividendo repartido hace poco)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Empecemos... de momento sólo los gráficos, los comentarios los editaré más adelante, supongo que mañana. He elegido dar perspectiva de medio plazo al asunto:
> 
> ABERTIS:
> 
> ...



Los findes sí..:rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Bueno, a ver quién encuentra en el índice o acción que sea, un corte de la media de 50 a la de 200 ponderada a la baja (cruce de la muerte) o al alza (cruce de oro), ambas tienen que estar o bajistas en el primer caso, o alcistas. Podemos ver en ibex qué ocurre (se puede probar en el resto igualmente). 





Es un sistema ganador, el incoveniente es que es muy en el largo plazo y para vivir de él, necesitaría mucho apalancamiento (no sirve para el intradia en sesiones menores a 1 día).


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2012)

Excelente artículo a mi juicio.

Ao nuevo, viejos problemas. Ampliaciones de capital y cada de resultados - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El lunes nos lo confirmará, también puede se un harami bullish (pg 59 de este manual http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf).
> Hay que llegar a un consenso sobre que valores del ibex nos parecen que tienen buena pinta. Por ahora, me quedo con Acerinox y Abertis (no descarto Gas Natural ampliado el plazo, Enagás y cumplió su objetivo de sobra de 2º alcista si le sumas el dividendo repartido hace poco)



Pues eso me parecía a mí, que tras dos velas bajistas, un trompo de esos pinta que se agota la bajista, pero como todo son nervios, seguirá lo que haga el ibex, aunque su bajada sea algo más amortiguada.


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, a ver quién encuentra en el índice o acción que sea, un corte de la media de 50 a la de 200 ponderada a la baja (cruce de la muerte) o al alza (cruce de oro), ambas tienen que estar o bajistas en el primer caso, o alcistas. Podemos ver en ibex qué ocurre (se puede probar en el resto igualmente).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con toda humildad, discrepo. ¿ganancias, muy largo plazo y mucho apalancamiento? Esas tres cosas difícilmente casan juntas... tiene usted que acertar exactamente con el tirón final. Si se adelanta, la volatilidad se come su posición por culpa del apalancamiento, si se retrasa, el movimiento estará hecho y poco quedará que ganar, aún con apalancamiento y aún corre el peligro se que se queden con su pasta.

Además, su gráfico muestra, creo yo, los riesgos de operar en base a esa señal. Véase el primer cruce la muerte: si espera a la señal, entra tarde y tiene que asumir una importante posición en contra antes de ganar la posición y tiene que superar su consiguiente amago de cruce al alza que puede empujarle a deshacer la posición y perder el doble. Nervios de acero o pelotas de plomo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues eso me parecía a mí, que tras dos velas bajistas, un trompo de esos pinta que se agota la bajista, pero como todo son nervios, seguirá lo que haga el ibex, aunque su bajada sea algo más amortiguada.



Si te soy sincero, no sé lo que hará y mi impresión es bajista a pesar de estar dentro en algunos valores, aunque tienen una Beta baja (correlacionan poco y en general no siguen la pauta del mercado, no son telefónica ni San vamos) con el IBEX (puede que siguiendo el camino del euro_dólar que me imagino que se apoyará en la base del canal, aunque está muy sobrevendido y luego girarse que no sé sobre que 8000 miles de ibex se corresponde, me imagino que será sobre los 8 mil ciento y algo). A ver, en el siguiente gráfico de velas medias horas en los últimos días, parece que hay un doble techo activado (no es tan claro como el de los 8740, pero es visible), parece...la esperanza son las estructuras que hizo 3, el problema es que son estructuras poco fiables por no corregir a fibos correctos,casi no se pueden considerar como tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claca pon el analisis de las prisas



Ya lo hago yo,


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Con toda humildad, discrepo. ¿ganancias, muy largo plazo y mucho apalancamiento? Esas tres cosas difícilmente casan juntas... tiene usted que acertar exactamente con el tirón final. Si se adelanta, la volatilidad se come su posición por culpa del apalancamiento, si se retrasa, el movimiento estará hecho y poco quedará que ganar, aún con apalancamiento y aún corre el peligro se que se queden con su pasta.
> 
> Además, su gráfico muestra, creo yo, los riesgos de operar en base a esa señal. Véase el primer cruce la muerte: si espera a la señal, entra tarde y tiene que asumir una importante posición en contra antes de ganar la posición y tiene que superar su consiguiente amago de cruce al alza que puede empujarle a deshacer la posición y perder el doble. Nervios de acero o pelotas de plomo.



Desde máximo, un cruce de la muerte es fiable y al contrario, puedes ver mil ejemplos, en todo caso, también puedes posicionarte con stops cuando veas que está a punto de producirse. Además, como verás en los gráficos, no es muy frecuente, y en el mundillo del trading, se toma muy en serio este cruce por su excepcionalidad, pero como todo, puede fallar (qué es lo que no puede fallar?? no sé, nada, bueno si. lo que le ocurre a los mortales..), tienen que ser en pendientes contrarias al movimiento precedente de las mismas, sobre todo, la de corto plazo.
Otro ejemplo: el Dax


----------



## atman (7 Ene 2012)

Bueno, por aclarar, yo suelo usar medias exponenciales, en lugar de medias simples. E igual ahí está mi equivocación pero échele usted un ojo al SP ahorita mismo, que nos ha hecho un cruce al alza en medias exponenciales... ¿se fia usted de ése? Yo, ni un pelo... debería haberse producido más abajo para ser más fiable? claro... pero eso puede explicarse otra manera ¿no?

Si el precio tropieza con un soporte... mientras no haya ruptura, las medias tienden a acercarse, si el precio no consigue romperlo, probará seguramente con fuerza la otra dirección, eso provocará el cruce de medias rápidas sobre las lentas y la señal será más rápida cuanto más violento sea el rebote. En cualquier caso, mi forma de verlo es que si la señal llega muy rápido, probablemente es falsa y si llega más despacio es tardía pero "puede" servir de confirmación.

Como digo, del cruce actual al alza, no fío un pelo...


----------



## bertok (7 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, por aclarar, yo suelo usar medias exponenciales, en lugar de medias simples. E igual ahí está mi equivocación pero échele usted un ojo al SP ahorita mismo, que nos ha hecho un cruce al alza en medias exponenciales... ¿se fia usted de ése? Yo, ni un pelo... debería haberse producido más abajo para ser más fiable? claro... pero eso puede explicarse otra manera ¿no?
> 
> Si el precio tropieza con un soporte... mientras no haya ruptura, las medias tienden a acercarse, si el precio no consigue romperlo, probará seguramente con fuerza la otra dirección, eso provocará el cruce de medias rápidas sobre las lentas y la señal será más rápida cuanto más violento sea el rebote. En cualquier caso, mi forma de verlo es que si la señal llega muy rápido, probablemente es falsa y si llega más despacio es tardía pero "puede" servir de confirmación.
> 
> Como digo, del cruce actual al alza, no fío un pelo...



yo tampoco.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Ene 2012)

Curioso

Josef Ajram

Tambien he leido su minilibro
Ganar en la bolsa es posible

Me recuerda un poco a JANUS


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Bueno, por aclarar, yo suelo usar medias exponenciales, en lugar de medias simples. E igual ahí está mi equivocación pero échele usted un ojo al SP ahorita mismo, que nos ha hecho un cruce al alza en medias exponenciales... ¿se fia usted de ése? Yo, ni un pelo... debería haberse producido más abajo para ser más fiable? claro... pero eso puede explicarse otra manera ¿no?
> 
> Si el precio tropieza con un soporte... mientras no haya ruptura, las medias tienden a acercarse, si el precio no consigue romperlo, probará seguramente con fuerza la otra dirección, eso provocará el cruce de medias rápidas sobre las lentas y la señal será más rápida cuanto más violento sea el rebote. En cualquier caso, mi forma de verlo es que si la señal llega muy rápido, probablemente es falsa y si llega más despacio es tardía pero "puede" servir de confirmación.
> 
> Como digo, del cruce actual al alza, no fío un pelo...



Las medias son un arma más (yo no uso exponenciales pq son muy suaves como las triangulares aunque más indicativas del movimiento real). Aquí la cuestión es combinar todo lo que diversas herramientas técnicas (velas, chartismo, estructuras, indicadores, medias etc)


----------



## vigobay (7 Ene 2012)

Os dejo los últimos gráficos guanistas de Robert Pretcher y el informe que me llegó en formato .pdf. Merece la pena que lo leáis porque es para tener muy en cuenta 







*Objetivo Cotización de 1980*

Descargar Archivo .pdf informe Elliott Wave International Forecast

Abróchense los cinturones....


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (7 Ene 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Os dejo los últimos gráficos guanistas de Robert Pretcher y el informe que me llegó en formato .pdf. Merece la pena que lo leáis porque es para tener muy en cuenta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por si alguien es así un poco lerdo, como yo, que me ha costado encontrar el link dentro de esa página, puede descargar el pdf (espero) de aquí.


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2012)

YA, y ese segundo hombro, puedes desmontarlo a su vez en otro HCH que ahora mismo está en la misma situación que ese que dibuja Pretcher: dibujando el máximo de lo que sería el hombro derecho... con un decaimiento parecido del volumen pero con neckline ascendente.


----------



## dj-mesa (8 Ene 2012)

*Ibex 35. ¿Consolidación antes de atacar los 9300?*
*Así lo creen los analistas de M&G Valores*





_Publicado originalmente el jueves 5 de enero_

Las Bolsas mundiales desarrollaron un intenso proceso bajista entre abril y septiembre / octubre de 2011. La formación de un suelo en la mayoría de índices en septiembre/ octubre vino acompañada de lecturas extremas de pesimismo y sobreventa en los indicadores lo que nos hizo asumir que se había iniciado una subida importante, entendiendo como tal que podría durar algunos meses y a cuya finalización los indicadores de sentimiento deberían mostrar niveles de optimismo elevados.

Han transcurrido tres meses desde el inicio de las subidas y de momento creemos que esta fase alcista podría prolongarse algunas semanas más antes de un eventual giro a la baja que eventualmente pueda devolvernos a un entorno bajista. La primera quincena de marzo es una referencia tentativa para un techo de mercado y hasta entonces esperamos unas Bolsas entre alcistas y sostenidas, según los índices.

Aunque el escenario descrito es aplicable a la gran mayoría de índices, la intensidad de la subida y lo que quepa esperar a su finalización puede varias bastante de unos índices a otros como ya ha sucedido a lo largo de los dos últimos años. En particular los índices norteamericanos mantienen de momento una tendencia alcista impecable desde marzo de 2009 mientras que buena parte de los europeos hace tiempo que están en tendencia bajista.

El objetivo para las próximas semanas de los índices norteamericanos sería volver sobre sus máximos del mes de abril e incluso superarlos antes de un eventual techo. La corrección subsiguiente tendría en principio como objetivo máximos los mínimos marcados en octubre.

En el caso del Ibex el objetivo de la actual fase de rebote sería en principio la zona del 9.300 y siendo muy optimistas podría extenderse hasta el 9.800 aprox. La superación de este nivel, que en principio vemos poco probable, implicaría un cambio en la estructura bajista del ibex y abriría las puertas a escenarios alcistas alternativos.

Lo más probable, sin embargo, es que a la finalización de la actual fase de rebote el Ibex retome su proceso bajista con una nueva caída a la zona del 7.500 y probablemente hasta los mínimos de marzo de 2009 sobre los 6.850 puntos. En el corto plazo parece estar desarrollando una fase de consolidación en la banda 8.800-8.120 antes de proseguir el camino hacia el 9.300. La eventual pérdida del 8.120 sería la primera señal de peligro de que el escenario alcista a corto plazo que manejamos está equivocado.







La situacion de los indicadores técnicos ha ido evolucionando desde niveles extremos de sobreventa en los mínimos de octubre hacia niveles moderados de sobrecompra actualmente. Lo normal es que un proceso de formación de un techo se prolongue durante varias semanas lo que encajaría con nuestro escenario de un mercado sostenido hasta la primera quincena de marzo. En principio los indicadores de sentimiento no han alcanzado los niveles extremos de sobrecompra que suelen marcar los techos aunque empiezan a acercarse


----------



## dj-mesa (8 Ene 2012)

*Sentimiento de mercado: Desaparecen los bajistas (¿síntoma de claudicación?)*

por Fernando Damian - Viernes, 6 de Enero del 2012 
Por favor sígame en Twitter: @asesordebolsa.
No olvide visitarme en: fernandodamian.com

Está publicada la última encuesta de la *AAII (Asociación Americana de Inversores individuales)*. En esta etapa el mercado es sentimiento puro y psicología absoluta, por lo que los datos de las principales encuestas e indicadores basados en ellas son de extrema importancia a la hora de decidir. 

Los datos confirman lo que he adelantado en los últimos posts y que otros indicadores también informan: Hay exaltación del sentimiento alcista y desaparición de los bajistas, lo que significa que todos están dentro comprados. 

Se trata del nivel más alto de alcistas desde febrero del año pasado, superando incluso la estadística de la antesala de las caídas de julio-agosto. Es una divergencia respecto del precio que hay que interpretar de modo negativo.

Recuerdo que un techo es un proceso, no un evento... y que estamos en uno, aunque por supuesto la mayoría no lo advierte por su propia naturaleza. 

No hay rupturas, que nadie alucine y que no den consejos cuando no se está en condiciones de darlos, y que el que está aprendiendo que aproveche esta etapa que será muy aleccionadora. De hecho, a muchos los aleccionarán duramente y perderán gran parte de su capital. Eso es la bolsa, un aprendizaje continuo muy caro.

Con que a uno solo le sirva este humilde consejo, tarea cumplida y para los demás, feliz día de reyes. 

Un saludo


----------



## dj-mesa (8 Ene 2012)

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 6 de Enero del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Campofrio, Acerinox, Arcelor Mittal, Indra, Mediaset, Dax, Telefonica, DIA, Deoleo (antigua SOS Cuétara), Banco Santander, Oro, Amazon y Fersa. El video dura 28 minutos y pesa 107 megas. Saludos...

El Blog de WallStreet


[YOUTUBE]_k4zrWFW86M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ene 2012)

Para mi ver tanta gente alcista me da razones para cargar más cortos.
Siguiendo el razonamiento:"Si yo fuese Leoncio donde captaría más capital?"

Y si un alto porcentaje esta largo...


----------



## Pepe Broz (8 Ene 2012)

Para gustos colores


Gran divergencia entre el indicador de la Conference Board y el de ECRI - Foros de Economía, hipotecas y bolsa















Superponiendo ambos gráficos vemos que lo normal es que vayan en paralelo por lo que la situación actual es excepcional:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2012)

*4 Mr. Pollastre*

[YOUTUBE]cD0gm7dHKKc[/YOUTUBE]


De los mismos de shaun of the dead. 

:Aplauso::XX:

edito: *Rick Rolleado* por primera vez!!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 
never gonna give never gonna give!!!! :XX: :XX: :XX:
Iiiiiiii juat ganna tell you hoy im feeliiiiiing :XX: :XX:

Jrande!


----------



## bertok (8 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *4 Mr. Pollastre*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]cD0gm7dHKKc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Me la bajé ayer y la voy a ver ahora ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me la bajé ayer y la voy a ver ahora ::



Version original, por favor! Te vas a reir un buen rato. 

Gorillah-wolf-alien motherfuckers! :XX:


----------



## bcnmarin (8 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ...
> [YOUTUBE]_k4zrWFW86M[/YOUTUBE]



Claca usa gafas, lo sabía ::


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ene 2012)

Bueno sus señorías que esperan para mañana? (valen proyecciones, predicciones, piedras tiradas, gatetes que ronronean...)


----------



## Claca (8 Ene 2012)

FCC, que faltaba:







El lateral ya no da más de sí. El intento de suelo, como en BKT, se aprecia fácilmente, pero mientras no rompa los 21,30, también admite la posibilidad contraria activando ese segundo bajista. Sea como sea, los niveles están muy definidos y deberían ofrecer un buen movimiento tendencial.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Ene 2012)

bcnmarin dijo:


> Claca usa gafas, lo sabía ::



:XX::XX::XX:

Es como la antítesis del Josep... pero a pesar de estar algo más fondón me parece mucho más interesante

PD Sr.Claca actualice las gafas y ligará más


----------



## atman (8 Ene 2012)

Yo voy necesitando gastarme algo de pasta en una plataforma seria...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2012)

*Arcelor*

Mi tessssssooooro


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Ibex 35. ¿Consolidación antes de atacar los 9300?*
> *Así lo creen los analistas de M&G Valores*
> 
> 
> ...



Interesadamente interesante, pero bastante juicioso en buena parte del artículo. En todo caso, no podemos irnos a los 9800, o nos quedamos en los 9300 (que está por ver si llegamos) o si rompe esta resistencia, nos vamos a los 11.000 al activar en los 9350 un doble suelo formado en los 7600 +-. Ni de coña, como mucho mucho los 9300 y sería digno de elogiar que volviese a hacer otra vez ese doble techo. También decir, que si llegamos a los 9300 y en la vuelta, bajamos de los 7500, cuidadín cuidadín pq activaríamos el doble techo de los 9350 con implicaciones muy bajistas.


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Interesadamente interesante, pero bastante juicioso en buena parte del artículo. En todo caso, no podemos irnos a los 9800, o nos quedamos en los 9300 (que está por ver si llegamos) o si rompe esta resistencia, nos vamos a los 11.000 al activar en los 9350 un doble suelo formado en los 7600 +-. Ni de coña, como mucho mucho los 9300 y sería digno de elogiar que volviese a hacer otra vez ese doble techo. También decir, que si llegamos a los 9300 y en la vuelta, bajamos de los 7500, cuidadín cuidadín pq activaríamos el doble techo de los 9350 con implicaciones muy bajistas.



Los 9300 pueden tener cierta probabilidad viendo el chart, lo difícil será saber si va a por ellos rebotando desde los 8100 o desde los 7600. Cualquier de los dos escenarios puede darse y acertar a antemano, poco menos que es una confabulación con la suerte. Sería de traca unos cortos desde ya, que el índice baje a 7600 y ahí unos buenos largos hasta los 9300. Ya saben, una traca .... que puede explotar entre las manos.

Cuesta pensar en el Ibex por encima de los 9300 como resolución de la pauta técnica en la que está inmerso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 6 de Enero del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Campofrio, Acerinox, Arcelor Mittal, Indra, Mediaset, Dax, Telefonica, DIA, Deoleo (antigua SOS Cuétara), Banco Santander, Oro, Amazon y Fersa. El video dura 28 minutos y pesa 107 megas. Saludos...
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet
> 
> ...



min 22:00 "tengo guarrán, y tal" :XX: :XX: :XX:
-80%, zas! la pedrada en la frente :XX: :XX:


----------



## FranR (8 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> min 22:00 "tengo guarrán, y tal" :XX: :XX: :XX:
> -80%, zas! la pedrada en la frente :XX: :XX:




Operaciones en opciones o "guarrans" en seco min 25:12...si ya lo decimos aquí en seco no se puede hacer nada. En el kit de gacela nunca puede faltar algo de lubricación.::::::


----------



## VOTIN (8 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Operaciones en opciones o "guarrans" en seco min 25:12...si ya lo decimos aquí en seco no se puede hacer nada. En el kit de gacela nunca puede faltar algo de lubricación.::::::



Y el pobre espera en marzo que suba,sera que no sabe en que se dara el dividendo en febrero::


----------



## FranR (8 Ene 2012)

Lo mismo er chavá tiene algo de suerte, uno de los escenarios probables puede ser un rebote sobre los 8130 buscando los 87xx. 

Pero ya sabemos que ese escenario tiene una visita por marzo en los 67xx.... 

Lo malo será que como vea el rebote se cegará y esperará los 9.300 pegándose el posible castañazo, que además vendría con rebote que duele mas.


----------



## faraico (8 Ene 2012)

6700 pueden ser san a 4 perfectamente...o menos.

"Creo" que ahora mismo el san va descorrelacionado con el IBEX en relación a los últimos meses...me explico..."creo" que cuando el san ha estado a 5,45...el ibex estaba mucho más abajo que ahora....

He mirado....aproximadamente el 28 de noviembre....

SAN: 5,49
IBEX: 8129

Ahora

SAN: 5,45
IBEX: 8300

Agárrense a las calandracas


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2012)

El euro abrió a la baja

A ver que marcan los usanos cuando abran el obrador de gacelas


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El euro abrió a la baja
> 
> A ver que marcan los usanos cuando abran el obrador de gacelas



Usted cree que ya nos darán calor(si es así esta vez creo que voy bien posicionado para el viaje...)


----------



## dj-mesa (8 Ene 2012)

En directo







He escuchado por "ahí" que los de Goldman Sachs (GS) están tan llenos de cortos que van a empezar a vomitar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (8 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Usted cree que ya nos darán calor(si es así esta vez creo que voy bien posicionado para el viaje...)



A las doce le digo


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El euro abrió a la baja
> 
> A ver que marcan los usanos cuando abran el obrador de gacelas



Una buena jugada sería abrir fuerte hacia abajo y en una mañana guanera, darse la vuelta sobre los 8140. Veremos.

Parece lógico que se pudiera corregir un poco la sobreventa y que después venga el sesgo guanero por las necesidades de recapitalización. Veremos qué sucede y si finalmente los bancos españoles lanzan ampliaciones de capital. Sea como sea, pueden aparecer nuevos lanzamientos de ampliaciones en otros bancos europeos como Societe Generale .... Con el descuento fijado por Unicredit, ... el nivel le han puesto muy alto.


----------



## J-Z (8 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 6700 pueden ser san a 4 perfectamente...o menos.
> 
> "Creo" que ahora mismo el san va descorrelacionado con el IBEX en relación a los últimos meses...me explico..."creo" que cuando el san ha estado a 5,45...el ibex estaba mucho más abajo que ahora....
> 
> ...



Hay varios valores así no solo SAN, TEF por ejemplo seguramente sin mirarlo y otros a la inversa que están overrated como Abertis a la que no metería un largo ni con un palo o Arcelol etc


----------



## Burbujilimo (8 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 6700 pueden ser san a 4 perfectamente...o menos.
> 
> "Creo" que ahora mismo el san va descorrelacionado con el IBEX en relación a los últimos meses...me explico..."creo" que cuando el san ha estado a 5,45...el ibex estaba mucho más abajo que ahora....
> 
> ...



Precisamente hoy estaba mirando la descorrelación IBEX-SAN. Sacando los fibos en ambos casos de maximos del día 28 de octubre y mínimo del 25 de noviembre, el SAN tras la jugada de las preferentes cae un nivel adicional así como quién no quiere la cosa (IBEX 38%, SAN 23%). TEF, ENDESA e IBERDROLA ha caido como el SAN. BBVA un nivel menos que el IBEX (50%).




No se si significará algo, pero parece confirmar lo tocadas que andan las vacas sagradas.


----------



## J-Z (8 Ene 2012)

Y lo bien que está BBVA, por eso cuando venga el guano y este a 5,50 será momento de all-in.


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y lo bien que está BBVA, por eso cuando venga el guano y este a 5,50 será momento de all-in.



No tuvo suficiente con San? :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (8 Ene 2012)

Con los +300 eypos que me dió?

Pues no la verdad que quiero más


----------



## VOTIN (8 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una buena jugada sería abrir fuerte hacia abajo y en una mañana guanera, darse la vuelta sobre los 8140. Veremos.
> 
> Parece lógico que se pudiera corregir un poco la sobreventa y que después venga el sesgo guanero por las necesidades de recapitalización. Veremos qué sucede y si finalmente los bancos españoles lanzan ampliaciones de capital. Sea como sea, pueden aparecer nuevos lanzamientos de ampliaciones en otros bancos europeos como Societe Generale .... Con el descuento fijado por Unicredit, ... el nivel le han puesto muy alto.



las ampliaciones aqui son encubiertas con bonos convertibles al 8% y tal para engañar a los abuelos si no nanay:no:


----------



## Adriangtir (8 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Con los +300 eypos que me dió?
> 
> Pues no la verdad que quiero más



Recojo mi owned...

La última vez que leí usted era inversor a largo en San...


----------



## VOTIN (8 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Recojo mi owned...
> 
> La última vez que leí usted era inversor a largo en San...



Es lo que tienen los papertraders,que son muy troleros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Ene 2012)

*DAIMLER*

Toca techo canal alcista.STOP.Segundo impulso completado.STOP.Corrección inminente.STOP.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Ene 2012)

All-in en BBVA...y sin en el 2013 las bolsas no suben especialmente? en Portugal llevan años esperando que el all-in se levante..


----------



## Janus (8 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> las ampliaciones aqui son encubiertas con bonos convertibles al 8% y tal para engañar a los abuelos si no nanay:no:



Esta vez van a tener que entregar la cuchara. Presión desde fuera a poco que obliguen al PP a limpiar los balances desde Alemania.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta vez van a tener que entregar la cuchara. Presión desde fuera a poco que obliguen al PP a limpiar los balances desde Alemania.



Si los grandes bancos amplian capital ahora seria su muerte,los veriamos como el san baja a 4 de golpe,etc
Eso no es posible,existen metodos en que pueden engañar 
No es factible,seria una ruina,si ni siquiera dejan ponerle cortos....
Estan muy protegidos

pd

Les pueden pedir que den los dividendos en acciones,no mas


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

No han abierto con gap

Por la mañana ya eligen los premiados


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

El euro si ha empezado divertido, esto marcha....


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si los grandes bancos amplian capital ahora seria su muerte,los veriamos como el san baja a 4 de golpe,etc
> Eso no es posible,existen metodos en que pueden engañar
> No es factible,seria una ruina,si ni siquiera dejan ponerle cortos....
> Estan muy protegidos
> ...



Así es pero creo que quienes mandan con los alemanes y no les veo en la línea de que todo quisqui amplie capital al estilo de Unicredit ... excepto los españoles.

Es necesario que todos los bancos estén muy bien capitalizados para estar preparados ante una nueva recesión y quizás alguna salida del euro.

Si no es así, olvídate de ver el Santander a 3 euros.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así es pero creo que quienes mandan con los alemanes y no les veo en la línea de que todo quisqui amplie capital al estilo de Unicredit ... excepto los españoles.
> 
> Es necesario que todos los bancos estén muy bien capitalizados para estar preparados ante una nueva recesión y quizás alguna salida del euro.
> 
> Si no es así, olvídate de ver el Santander a 3 euros.



Pues venderan activos.....
o se inventaran alguna ley para que los accionistas actuales tengan que acudir en masa a una ampliacion so pena de penalizacion fiscal por vete a saberienso:

Lo que esta claro que por las buenas nadie ira a esa ampliacion


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *DAIMLER*
> 
> Toca techo canal alcista.STOP.Segundo impulso completado.STOP.Corrección inminente.STOP.



Oiga ustec, a mis Daimler ni mentarlas, que aluego se asustan y se van al tacho.

Con lo que ha costado que lleguen hasta ahí otra vez, para que venga un delineante a echarles mal de ojo. 

Amos omvre. Avrase bisto.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

El EUROOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2012)

que wena pinta tiene esto :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Mañana va a ser de traca,

Como diga de caer se puede pulir los 1200 en el SP, buuuf


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2012)

el caer no se va a acabar


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Lo mismo er chavá tiene algo de suerte, uno de los escenarios probables puede ser un rebote sobre los 8130 buscando los 87xx.
> 
> Pero ya sabemos que ese escenario tiene una visita por marzo en los 67xx....
> 
> Lo malo será que como vea el rebote se cegará y esperará los 9.300 pegándose el posible castañazo, que además vendría con rebote que duele mas.



puedes darnos niveles para mañana ibex y dax


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2012)

Recuerden que mañana comienza temporada de resultados y las dos primeras pueden llegar directas al morro. AA y JPM. Para la primera, el lunes al cierre, apunta pérdidas pero pequeñas -0,05p.s.- así que será muy fácil que las cifras sean peores debido a las reestructuraciones y ya lleva una temporada tirando de los índices hacia abajo sin que éstos se den por aludidos. Ésta puede ser la buena y el remate le puede llegar el jueves-vienres con la segunda. La opción es que el dato sea MUCHO mejor de lo esperado. En cuyo caso, ya saben... Además tenemos el cierre de ventas de diciembre... otra pal bote... y el libro Beige de la FED...

Resumen: mucho miedo.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Ene 2012)

Bendito Guano, bienvenido seas


----------



## faraico (9 Ene 2012)

No canten victoria....mas de una vez hemos estado así, eufóricos perdidos con el guano y tal....y de repente sale una noticia y nos sube el ibex un 10%...luego que si perroflautadas y tal...

A ver si no es la buena....tengan precaución con los cortos.


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2012)

Euro en mínimos de 16 meses frente al dolar y de 11 años frente al yen...

Euro off to a negative start; risks mount | Reuters

Ya de paso encuentro tambien lo de los resultados:

Focus shifts back to U.S. earnings | Reuters
UPDATE 1-How to Play It: Alcoa leads off earnings season | Reuters

Habla tambien de que se rompe la correlación entre el minisp y el euro.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

Toda la razón, ahora está el euro recuperando, saltando los SP...por lo menos tendremos un principio de semana entretenido.

Que el guano sea con VDS...


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> puedes darnos niveles para mañana ibex y dax



Ya lo dije el otro día, necesito alguna sesión más de trimestre para empezar a soltar niveles.:

De momento solo los objetivos que se mantienen de SP 125x y Eur/Dol 1.24


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2012)

Vean el AUDJPY. Voy a por 20 centimos abajo. Por jugar un poco.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Ene 2012)

A ver como mantienen/encauzan esto, ya que la "próxima semana" son las famosas bajadas de rating en Europa 

(*Lunes-Martes* - Guano/miniguano; *Miércoles-Viernes* - Pepon ; *Fin de Semana* - Rebajas rating)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)




----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Ahora recordaba que la reunión de estos dos pájaros era hoy. 

Se va a liar parda como la Merkel empiece a soltar Neins.

Merkel y Sarkozy se enfrentan al más difícil todavía: salvar unidos un trimestre crucial - elEconomista.es


----------



## The Hellion (9 Ene 2012)

Ya lo trajo Bertok en su momento (en un artículo que hablaba, en inglés, de hipotecas como "propiedad hipotética" o algo así), pero aquí está en castellano y bastante bien explicado.

Un fraude de magnitud incalculable podra esconderse tras MF Global - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

Caballeros, ¿se fían de sus brokers? Porque lo cierto es que, si no hay pan para tanto chorizo, tampoco hay colateral (ni economía real, ni dinero) para tanto derivado.

Parece que se nos viene la segunda ronda con esta noticia. A la tercera, ya saben lo que pasa, bitelchús.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Ene 2012)

Vaya, el guano deberá esperar...


----------



## faraico (9 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vaya, el guano deberá esperar...



Ayer lo comenté, ya que me conecté y vi a 4 o 5 foreros seguidos escribiendo que si el oso, que si guano, que si nos vamos a los infiernos.....señal de que no...(al menos en la apertura)...si fuera esto tan fácil...pero no, no es tan fácil:ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Ene 2012)

De todos modos el mierdigap que han metido se lo ventilan antes de abrir los usanos y si estos se deciden por tirar hacía abajo... no digo na


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!



faraico dijo:


> Ayer lo comenté, ya que me conecté y vi a 4 o 5 foreros seguidos escribiendo que si el oso, que si guano, que si nos vamos a los infiernos.....señal de que no...(al menos en la apertura)...si fuera esto tan fácil...pero no, no es tan fácil:ouch:



Yo también llevo todo el fin de semana leyendo el hilo en modo silencioso para hacerme este tipo de ideas 

Lo cierto es que cuanto más se recurre a los análisis externos de otras webs más pienso que alguien se equivoca...


----------



## faraico (9 Ene 2012)

Esperemos que así sea...que ando fuera del mercado y la tentación es grande,,,

a ver si le da por guanear de una vez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ¿quien era el conforero que se lamentaba de haber salido de SocGen? :: Vuelve la puti-ta al redil....


p.s. Me refiero a la acción, obviamente.


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2012)

CAIXABANK:







Por arriba y por abajo los niveles están más visibles que el cuero calvotudo de Calopez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Sr. Mulder, me gusta su ¿nueva? firma.


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2012)

BUND (puto server):







Perdida la alcista acelerada, pronto recogerá el precio una directriz más robusta. A pesar de las divergencias bajistas sigue lateral, con una tendencia alcista muy fuerte de fondo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Por su tenacidad, le thankeo los dos post! ::s


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mulder, me gusta su ¿nueva? firma.



Año nuevo, lema nuevo...

...y el servidor de burbuja.info parece que sigue siendo el de siempre


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ene 2012)

Buenos días.

De vuelta al curro...madre que pereza.

Cómo ven ustedes IBE? 

Debo decirles que he metido la mayor de los Euros en varios depósitos bien remunerados y me he dejaro una cantidad ínfima para la bolsa...básicamente por entretenerme en algo jeje

No me fio de este año, nada, nada, nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> De vuelta al curro...madre que pereza.
> 
> ...



Buenos dias, 
O postea lo que tiene que postear, o no hay _ná de ná_

::


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Ene 2012)

Pollastre no iba a operar hoy?

Tamos sin el brujo (FranR dixit) del foro...


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2012)

Buenas señores. 

Se nota que la gente ha vuelto de vacaciones, el 85% de los usuarios de burbuja.info entra desde el trabajo... y claro, el server a pedales se resiente.

En breve voy a necesitar algunos dineros de la bolsa, y he de desprenderme de uno de mis ases del poker americano (no quiero vender BME, ni GAS ni Acerinox para cumplir los dos meses y al menos recuperar lo retenido por dividendos). Así pues, en breve saldrán Procter, JNJ, Coca Cola o McDonalds. 

Procter ha llegado a un punto donde en 2011 cayó 3 veces, dejando una resistencia tripletechil que asusta. MCD llegará un momento donde tendrá que corregir, y Claca ya comentó el objetivo, quizá difícil de superar, de los 102... El problema es que son las dos que mejor me caen (sí, como vosotros yo también me guío por si una empresa me cae bien o mal). JNJ y KO están según AT un poco en terreno de nadie...

¿Opiniones? En un principio la principal candidata es PG.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pollastre no iba a operar hoy?
> 
> Tamos sin el brujo (FranR dixit) del foro...



Marditoh FranR, "King of Roedoreh"


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenas señores.
> 
> Se nota que la gente ha vuelto de vacaciones, el 85% de los usuarios de burbuja.info entra desde el trabajo... y claro, el server a pedales se resiente.
> 
> ...



(Teniendo en cuenta que esas cuatro acciones están muy bien, si se presentará el caso que comentas)

Yo largaría KO


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo largaría KO



Tomo nota, porque además sé que sigues y conoces el mercado US.


----------



## plusvis (9 Ene 2012)

*Dividendo GAS*



ghkghk dijo:


> Buenas señores.
> 
> En breve voy a necesitar algunos dineros de la bolsa, y he de desprenderme de uno de mis ases del poker americano (no quiero vender BME, ni GAS ni Acerinox para cumplir los dos meses y al menos recuperar lo retenido por dividendos). Así pues, en breve saldrán Procter, JNJ, Coca Cola o McDonalds.



Me puede explicar el punto que le he señalado?
Casualmente yo también tengo GAS (aunque no entré pensando en el dividendo, del cual me enteré ayer que lo daban, sino por el brutal alcista que me esperaba del valor y del cual recojo mi owned: y me interesa. Por quñe motivo las ha de retener 2 meses? Creo que esta cuestión y otras ya han salido alguna vez, pero empiezas a interesarte cuando lo vives en persona.
Gracias por la info!


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> Me puede explicar el punto que le he señalado?
> Casualmente yo también tengo GAS (aunque no entré pensando en el dividendo, del cual me enteré ayer que lo daban, sino por el brutal alcista que me esperaba del valor y del cual recojo mi owned: y me interesa. Por quñe motivo las ha de retener 2 meses? Creo que esta cuestión y otras ya han salido alguna vez, pero empiezas a interesarte cuando lo vives en persona.
> Gracias por la info!





Hasta 1.500 euros retenidos por dividendos (sólo en empresas españolas) están exentos y se devuelven en la siguiente declaración del IRPF. PERO, has de tenerlas en cartera o bien dos meses antes o bien dos meses después del reparto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Para usted sr. Pollastre, que se que le van estas pelis.

*ATTACK THE BLOCK *

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/REbZqpRzEVg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


LOL Big Gorilla Wolf Mutherfuckers :XX: :XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

Joer, qué le ha pasado a Unicredit?. Un split o algo?


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joer, qué le ha pasado a Unicredit?. Un split o algo?



Suspendieron la cotización esta mañana.

Creo que por una ampliación pero no estoy segura.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Suspendieron la cotización esta mañana.
> 
> Creo que por una ampliación pero no estoy segura.



Me da que ésta va a acabar subiendo como una moto Ducati trucada. Al tiempo ....

Edito: Veo que está suspendida en subasta de volatilidad.


----------



## Silenciosa (9 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me da que ésta va a acabar subiendo como una moto Ducati trucada. Al tiempo ....



El otro día gané unos dineros gracias a ti.

:Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Y las Somierdés.....


----------



## atman (9 Ene 2012)

Señores, esta mañana me han dado el desayuno: resulta que en-esta-nuestra-comunidad, hemos colocado un dinero para obras en participaciones preferentes de La Caixa.

Ahora al que le va a tocar lidiar con el muerto va a ser a mí...¿alguien tiene una una escopeta, rifle, aunque sea carabina de aire comprimido? 

Mientras me decís algo, voy ensayando un argumentario...



Spoiler



joput@, chorizo, imbécYl, cabroneeeeesss.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

*SOCGEN*


----------



## tortilla (9 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta que alguno seguro me sabe o intenta responder.
> 
> Igual sirve para hacer una porra y todo.
> 
> ¿El de hoy qué tipo de gap es? Si es que es algún tipo de gap. DAX y SP500.



Resulto ser un exhaustion gap. Premio y plusvalías para los acertantes en el dax, en el sp aún no hay premio. Nos sermonea, nos sermonea.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Las prisas bajan de prisa 0.695.................


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las prisas bajan de prisa 0.695.................


----------



## tortilla (9 Ene 2012)

Societe Calamite


Bienvenidos a 1997.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las prisas bajan de prisa 0.695.................



Está claro ya entonces los que significa un stop loss. God bless it.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

La banca europea está reventada. Llevan una sobreventa bestial y algún día tendrán que rebotar dentro de su tendencia bajista. Ese rebote puede ser descomunal, aún estando en una tendencia bajista sostenida e indiscutible.

Los únicos que hoy rebotan, son los españoles. Un mero rebote by the moment.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Societe Calamite
> 
> 
> Bienvenidos a 1997.



A largo plazo la bolsa siempre subeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

El chart de Unicredit en horas es para seguirlo, en cuanto tenga una vela verde + señal de envolvente, se puede activar una recuperación potente como la del pasado viernes. Ir sin stops es una tontería una vez que se active la posible vuelta.

Quedan 15 minutos para que se cierre la vela actual en horas. Atentos porque puede ponerse interesante ....


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A largo plazo la bolsa siempre subeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :XX:



Si das la vuelta al chart, es una subida vertical!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si das la vuelta al chart, es una subida vertical!



Eso son tácticas claquianas de AT nivel 82.


----------



## mcd (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mulder, me gusta su ¿nueva? firma.



*Hay dos tipos de perroflautas: los fiscalizadores y los prohibicionistas. Ambos creen que la mejor forma de proteger la propiedad privada y las libertades individuales consiste en permitir que el Estado no respete la propiedad privada ni las libertades individuales*

total, que churras o merinas, todas son del amo;


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *ENAGAS*
> 
> Canal bajista.STOP. Ruptura directriz alcista.STOP. Vigilar que no se convierta en resistencia. STOP. Alerta para posible activación segundo impulso bajosta. STOP.



Si me permites complementar tu excelente gráfico, que me gusta mucho porque es de los que permiten plantear operativas, con una visión de medio plazo:







Dentro del gran lateral del valor, queda claro que los 12,55 son claves para el medio plazo, pues perderlos supondría visitar como mínimo los 10,65.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



alerta saltada

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## tortilla (9 Ene 2012)

Zapatero tenia razón, nuestra banca es la más mejor:
SAN/SocieteCalamite


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

Unicredit: La vela horaria está a punto de cerrar y no tiene pinta que vaya a marcar una envolvente alcista (tendría que superar los 2,42 en cuestión de minutos). En cualquier caso, es una vela con bastante volumen en la que ha dejado de bajar a plomo. Es un primer paso, muy preelimiinar para pensar en un largo, para darse la vuelta si es que se llega ahí.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditoh FranR, "King of Roedoreh"



EL dax le estoy metiendo caña desde los 6045 toda la mañana...espero que en algún momento trate de perder los 6000.

El Ibex parece ser que el 8257 anda por ahí...pero ya mismo salen Merkozy a charlar...


----------



## pollastre (9 Ene 2012)

Delicatten.... yo esa pérdida no la veo, al menos no para hoy. 

Tengo un 6016, técnicamente sin tocar, pero de facto alcanzado... y no veo perforaciones en los otros módulos... no sé, ponerse corto en 604x lo veo un mal negocio para la sesión de hoy.




FranR dijo:


> EL dax le estoy metiendo caña desde los 6045 toda la mañana...espero que en algún momento trate de perder los 6000.
> 
> El Ibex parece ser que el 8257 anda por ahí...pero ya mismo salen Merkozy a charlar...


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

Esta imagen también me gusta. 6010 para mi, pero me queda alguna sesión para terminar de ajustar. Pero me temo que si se toca regalarán una niña bonita al menos de plus.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Delicatten.... yo esa pérdida no la veo, al menos no para hoy.
> 
> Tengo un 6016, técnicamente sin tocar, pero de facto alcanzado... y no veo perforaciones en los otros módulos... no sé, *ponerse corto en 604x lo veo un mal negocio para la sesión de hoy*.



De momento le he sacado algunas operaciones....:fiufiu: mire ese nivel y las últimas crestas...esta es la más fea y por lo tanto puede ser la más fructifera.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ene 2012)

¿Por un casual no trabajará Vuecencia en contado? Con la desviación actual del futuro Q1 del Daxie, 6010c = 6016f , décimas arriba o abajo.





FranR dijo:


> Esta imagen también me gusta. 6010 para mi, pero me queda alguna sesión para terminar de ajustar. Pero me temo que si se toca regalarán una niña bonita al menos de plus.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Por un casual no trabajará Vuecencia en contado? Con la desviación actual del futuro Q1 del Daxie, 6010c = 6016f , décimas arriba o abajo.



Cifras de futuro las que le he dado, contado en Ibex.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

Comienza a aparecer el colorado en las pantallas, los usanos enseñando la patita para preparar su apertura?.


----------



## pollastre (9 Ene 2012)

Nein... nein... Dr. atodono ...

Antes bien, esta última ha sido la peor de todas, con apenas 10 pips abajo. El problema que hay aquí ahora mismo, es que desde las 10:30 aproximadamente el mapa de volumen muestra claramente que sólo hay gacelas operando.

Aquí se aprecia perfectamente, a lo largo de la elipse amarilla, como el saldo neto oscila entre +-200 contratos, muestra de actividad gacelera donde las haya:




Otra forma, mucho menos científica pero muy efectiva, de saber cuándo hay operaciones de gacelas, es fijarse en el triple techo con triple suelo del canal casi perfecto que se ha formado, donde incluso el Sr. MV sería capaz de ganar dinero: cuando las gacelas operan sin interferencias, el AT milagrosamente comienza a funcionar  (cosa lógica, por otra parte, porque es lo que las gacelas saben hacer).

Este tipo de situaciones son peligrosas. Ya que estamos, fíjese en el círculo que he pintado en rojo. Esa es la única actuación leoncia hasta el momento, una distribución intradía encubierta.

Posteriormente, han bajado el precio con ayuda de las gacelas, y sólo restaba esperar a que deshicieran posiciones cortas para el pepinazo al alza... que acaba de ocurrir según le escribo estas líneas, una pena, porque no he llegado por poco ::::




FranR dijo:


> De momento le he sacado algunas operaciones....:fiufiu: mire ese nivel y las últimas crestas...esta es la más fea y por lo tanto puede ser la más fructifera.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

¿Ya han salido Merkel y Sarkozy diciendo mentiras o qué? :ouch:


----------



## ddddd (9 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Unicredit: La vela horaria está a punto de cerrar y no tiene pinta que vaya a marcar una envolvente alcista (tendría que superar los 2,42 en cuestión de minutos). En cualquier caso, es una vela con bastante volumen en la que ha dejado de bajar a plomo. Es un primer paso, muy preelimiinar para pensar en un largo, para darse la vuelta si es que se llega ahí.



Buenos días.

¿Momento para entrar en Unicredit valorando tanto posibles pérdidas como ganancias entonces?

Un saludo.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Gacelillas pilotando...mmm ienso:... ¿qué me recuerda?


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Preveo un guanazo apoteosico de indra
no digo nah y ya lo he dicho toh


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

¿alguien me sabe explicar porque no hay movimientos en mis hoteles?
gracias
Que el señor se lo pague con una novia con las tetas muy gordas al forero que me lo explique


----------



## ghkghk (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguien me sabe explicar porque no hay movimientos en mis hoteles?
> gracias
> Que el señor se lo pague con una novia con las tetas muy gordas al forero que me lo explique




No lo sé seguro, pero pruebo suerte: Porque no le interesan a nadie. 

A ver si noto a mi novia esta noche un poco cambiada...


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No lo sé seguro, pero pruebo suerte: Porque no le interesan a nadie.
> 
> A ver si noto a mi novia esta noche un poco cambiada...



Error
Cuando sucede eso baja la cotizacion
Hay que estudiar mas,castigado
Esta noche toca paja::


----------



## faraico (9 Ene 2012)

Buenas, vengo de un bar. Me estaba tomando un café mientras leía la cuore cuando de repente han entrado dos señores muy trajeados, vaya.....que sin duda ostentarian un cargo importante en la empresa en que trabajasen.

Vengo indignado, no se como pueden ponerse a hablar al lado mio sobre rumores como que:
- ACS esta qebrada y no le refinancian deuda.....al menos la parte de un gran banco español.
- floren a la calle
- están intentando vender Iberdrola pero no hay forma

En fin.....rumore, rumore que le llegan a uno...o


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas, vengo de un bar. Me estaba tomando un café mientras leía la cuore cuando de repente han entrado de señores muy trajeados, vaya.....que sin duda ostentarian un cargo importante en la empresa en que trabajasen.
> 
> Vengo indignado, no se como pueden ponerse a hablar al lado mio sobre rumores como que:
> - ACS esta qebrada y no le refinancian deuda.....al menos la parte de un gran banco español.
> ...



Eso le pasa por ir a bares. ::


----------



## tortilla (9 Ene 2012)

Los bares en España, son el centro del ImasDmasI.

ACS esta quebrada, eso es verdad.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas, vengo de un bar. Me estaba tomando un café mientras leía la cuore cuando de repente han entrado dos señores muy trajeados, vaya.....que sin duda ostentarian un cargo importante en la empresa en que trabajasen.
> 
> Vengo indignado, no se como pueden ponerse a hablar al lado mio sobre rumores como que:
> - ACS esta qebrada y no le refinancian deuda.....al menos la parte de un gran banco español.
> ...



ACS no tiene muchos cortos 2% mas o menos y los buitres de la city en estos casos huelen la carroña antes que nadie
Aunque hay una que tiene ya un 12% de cortos y anda en verde esta mañana...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ACS no tiene muchos cortos 2% mas o menos y los buitres de la city en estos casos huelen la carroña antes que nadie
> Aunque hay una que tiene ya un 12% de cortos y anda en verde esta mañana...



quien ostenta ese honorable privilegio?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguien me sabe explicar porque no hay movimientos en mis hoteles?
> gracias
> Que el señor se lo pague con una novia con las tetas muy gordas al forero que me lo explique



¿quiere que se mueva? Tan solo tengo que mencionar una acción y se menea a base de bien. Recuerde lo que paso con las prisas, fue quejarme que se movian menos que un gato de escayola y..... ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> quien ostenta ese honorable privilegio?



Apuesto por Gamesa, que está tonteando con la delgada línea roja...


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

No llevo ni una semana en liquidez y ya me esta picando el gusanillo de comprar algo, pero no se que comprar o si mejor esperar. Tengo las ibe pero no es mucho

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Apuesto por Gamesa, que está tonteando con la delgada línea roja...



Esa va a por el 9%
Es indra,no llama mucho la atencion pero le viene un hostion que va a dejar a muchos sentados de culo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Ahm, ¿esta también la comentaste con los torpedos que detectaste la semana pasada? Me suena que sí, pero como estuve un par de días fuera se me juntan los datos ::


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ahm, ¿esta también la comentaste con los torpedos que detectaste la semana pasada? Me suena que sí, pero como estuve un par de días fuera se me juntan los datos ::



Abengoa lleva un 8% de carga pero no sufre todavia
Se ceban en las empresas de poca capitalizacion,sobre 500-800 mm y siempre son empresas de la city las que atacan
Lo malo de indra no es la carga de 12 declarada,sino lo que no tenga declarado
,lo oculto.....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Pues como decía, Gamesa está ahí, rozando de nuevo el 3 pelao... ¿Soporte? ¿Mero trámite camino de mínimos históricos? Veremos... (Lo de soporte no me lo creo ni yo)


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esa va a por el 9%
> Es indra,no llama mucho la atencion pero le viene un hostion que va a dejar a muchos sentados de culo



Creo que estaba comentada, pero no he encontrado el mensaje, pero vamos, que el gráfico parece confirmar tu impresión:







Como active el segundo, adios muy buenas.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues como decía, Gamesa está ahí, rozando de nuevo el 3 pelao... ¿Soporte? ¿Mero trámite camino de mínimos históricos? Veremos... (Lo de soporte no me lo creo ni yo)



Gamesa caera de golpe barriendo todos los stop que estan en 2,9 ,
es la preferida del gacelio para especular , y luego rebotara para meter mas gacelas dentro
Tu lo sabes,el lo sabe y los leoncios tambien


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Qué gran verdad )



VOTIN dijo:


> Tu lo sabes,el lo sabe y los leoncios tambien



[YOUTUBE]ngdtl5FsvOo[/YOUTUBE] :XX:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Mira,mira
ahora esta barriendo los stop gamesa
se nota como come.....


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

Objetivo del Dax alcanzado y el Ibex como un campeón. Ahora el SP que haga su trabajo...


----------



## Claca (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues como decía, Gamesa está ahí, rozando de nuevo el 3 pelao... ¿Soporte? ¿Mero trámite camino de mínimos históricos? Veremos... (Lo de soporte no me lo creo ni yo)



El intento de suelo de GAMESA:







Hasta que no supere los 3,60, no lo habrá logrado. Por supuesto la figura permite especular por sí misma, pero el nivel de giro para buscar los 4,30 sería ese (desde mi punto de vista, claro está).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El intento de suelo de GAMESA:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Muchas gracias, hace tiempo que no opero con GAM, pero la sigo con atención, así que nunca están de más estos mapas del tesoro


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ene 2012)

Tocotototo, nos vamos para abajo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Parece que en el Ibex acaban de soltar al oso.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Ahi va gamesa!!
cogiendo carrerilla para llegar al 2,48 y rebotar!!!!!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Jue, le iba a meter un corto a TEF en 3,10 y no me ha dado tiempo ni ha pestañear... Ahora no sé si esperar un poquillo a los 13,10 o a los 13,00 :ouch:


----------



## tatur (9 Ene 2012)

joder, menos mal que no he entrado en gamesa a 3,00. Ingenuo de mi lo veia como buena compra a corto.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

A corto no sé, pero en corto hubiera sido buena, ysegún Votin (que la ve a 2,48) muy buena.


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

Vaya gráficos los de hoy...barrida total de stop en gamesa, acerinox y bbva. alguien puede expkucar los movimientos tan raros que esta haciendo solaria, creia que iba camino de la quiebra...alguna novedad?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2012)

GAM resistirá al menos hoy, está en zona de resistencias 2,91 la última.


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2012)

Pues mucho subir y bajar, pero al final no salimos de un lateral más o menos ancho.

La tendencia no existe.


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Estos meneos me empiezan a gustar poco

Me hace temer que el tsunami bursátil será en breve,


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2012)

Donde dije resistencias obviamente era soportes.

El 2.961 lo ha tocado al tick.


----------



## VOTIN (9 Ene 2012)

Los stop de gamesa 
35 ordenes 50k a 2,96 .....luego la hecatombe gacelera


----------



## tatur (9 Ene 2012)

y el chulibex coqueteando ya con el rojo ¿apuestas para el final?


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2012)

Se viene el oso, mínimos del día.
_
El Tesoro espera colocar el próximo jueves hasta 5.000 millones de euros en un nuevo bono a tres años y en dos antiguos con vencimiento en 2016._

Apuesto a que ese día vemos los 7xxx.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Pa' soportes el de TEF, 250 órdenes de compra en 13,00 por más de 220mil acciones. (A ver si es de verdad o de pega como los 5,50 del SAN :fiufiu: )

PD: GAM se comió el 2,96 y tiene 70 órdenes por 135mil en 2,95


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pa' soportes el de TEF, 250 órdenes de compra en 13,00 por más de 220mil acciones. (A ver si es de verdad o de pega)



A veces veo como desaparecen órdenes de compra....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

No es esa la cara que se me quedó a mi precisamente cuando se esfumó el 5,50 hace unas semanas ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Yo voy poniendome el casco para la que va a caer. Muchas narices le va a echar el que se quede con posis abiertas.

Tal vez los resultados de Alcoa (al cierre usa) disparen todo...


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pa' soportes el de TEF, 250 órdenes de compra en 13,00 por más de 220mil acciones. (A ver si es de verdad o de pega como los 5,50 del SAN :fiufiu: )
> 
> PD: GAM se comió el 2,96 y tiene 70 órdenes por 135mil en 2,95



Tenías clicktrade, como ves las órdenas siguientes tienes alguna suscripción para ello?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Sip, *12,5*€/mes para ver 5 posis en cada lado del precio.

PD: Corrijo precio y añado nombre: BME Spanish Stock Exchange Nivel 2 (En cuenta/suscripciones lo encuentras)


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2012)

BBVA tb en zona de fuertes soportes 6.05/6.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Ene 2012)

Yo ya no sé si quiero que suba o que baje,


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> BBVA tb en zona de fuertes soportes 6.05/6.



Dividendo el 10


----------



## J-Z (9 Ene 2012)

Sí mañana 10 cent menos 

Pinta bien para recojerlo a 5,50.


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> EL dax le estoy metiendo caña desde los 6045 toda la mañana...espero que en algún momento trate de perder los 6000.
> 
> El Ibex parece ser que el 8257 anda por ahí...pero ya mismo salen Merkozy a charlar...



Quiero mi hueso de caramelo Sr. Pollastre....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ¿a que cojon-es juega el SAN? 
¿Al tiro parabólico :XX:?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿a que cojon-es juega el SAN?
> ¿Al tiro parabólico :XX:?



)

Desde que Nico no entra al huerto de Botín, el SAN ya no es lo que era...


PD: ¿Lo de BBVA es un canal lateral? :ouch: En diario, desde el 07/12/2011, dos toques arriba y dos abajo con el de hoy. ¿Rebotará mañana? FranR, ¿qué opinas tú que avisaste del rebote anterior?


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Ene 2012)

el caer no se va a acabar 

:baba:


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Ene 2012)

¿Alguien comenta algo de como ha ido hoy el volumen?

Tengo mucha curiosidad por saber si el oso que han soltado hoy dando zarpazos ha sido un leoncio echandose unas risas o un simple ataque de psicosis de las gacelas bipolares...


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Momento para entrar en Unicredit valorando tanto posibles pérdidas como ganancias entonces?
> 
> Un saludo.



Sorry, he estado fuera del sitio hasta ahora. Es evidente, viendo el chart, que no. No ha habido velas en horas que indicaran que se podría entrar. Hay que esperar.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

tatur dijo:


> joder, menos mal que no he entrado en gamesa a 3,00. Ingenuo de mi lo veia como buena compra a corto.



Gamesa en cuanto perdió la directriz alcista en chart de horas ... pasó a no interesar. El hecho de que hubiera/hay un soporte en 3 euros, no significa que vaya a rebotar con amplitud para ganar la diferencia.

En fín, que tenga buen viaje hasta que se dé la vuelta y vuelva a ser interesan para los largos.


----------



## tortilla (9 Ene 2012)

Dax 


EurUsd, en el 1,2802 era un nivel clave y se perdió.


[YOUTUBE]wrIMVq7nHwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tortilla (9 Ene 2012)

En el Dax, mi visión, es que las caídas pueden continuar mínimo hasta la zona del 5880. Se han formado tres estructuras alcistas, las dos ultimas llegando a los mismos niveles, esto frecuentemente trae consigo una gran retroceso.

En el Ibex, por el peso que tiene el sector bancario en él, va un poco por libre, respecto a otros índices, pero las caídas continuarían hasta mínimo la zona de 8140.

Yo como futurólogo no me ganaría la vida, así que el precio es el que nos conducirá por el camino de las plusvalías.


----------



## pipoapipo (9 Ene 2012)

en realidad todo sigue mas o menos igual, oscilamos dentro de un estrecho canal lateral con tendencia bajista mas acusada en europa.........pero aun no se ha roto nada


----------



## Mulder (9 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario negativo.

Acaban de pasar las fiestas, aunque eso a las bolsas no les importe mucho, y seguimos con volumen gacelero total. 

Hoy hemos tenido unas interesantes escaramuzas camufladas como una venta de 110 contratos hacia las 10, a las 16 horas en 8260 de 100 contratos, pero lo gordo ha venido con otra venta camuflada de 289 contratos a las 16 horas entre 8275 y 8240, se han preocupado de dejarla bien tapadita.

Sin embargo han terminado la sesión comprando 136 contratos entre 8215 y 8220.

En subasta han vendido unos 100 contratos.

En resumen, muchas ventas y algunas pocas compras, realizadas además a última hora, para luego darnos una subasta vendedora. Precio finalmente muy cerca de mínimos, mal asunto, el entorno es casi perfecto.

Pero se nota claramente que la jugada de final de sesión y la subasta han sido un juego para despistar y que el volumen vendedor ha estado muy camuflado, no esperan nada bueno del mercado en este momento, no quieren que se sepa y lo lógico es que amanezcamos mañana con gap a la baja y/o bajadas en la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Ene 2012)

Para entrar en el hilo tengo que hacer trampas, 
OS pasa a vosotros?
Veo que hace mucho que nadie escribe


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

¿Que opinion os brinda iberpapel?
Estado ojeando sus cuentas anuales y no esta mal.
Lo que no me gusta que veo cierta inestabilidad, alguien que conozca el sector ¿Existe mucha competencia?

ROE	q7,68i	q4,49i	q4,07i	q11,87i	15,60	7,03
ROA	q4,89i	q2,65i	q2,67i	q8,04i	18,05	4,56

BPA atribuible	q1,10i	q0,64i	q0,60i	q1,95i

Deuda financiera corriente	q10.797i	q7.633i	q9.738i	q27.847i	

Y algo muy bueno para los tiempos que corren cobra en 78 días y paga en 153 al estilo telefonica e iberdrola

Tiempo medio cobro	q100i	q99i	q84i	q78i	-7,79	90
Tiempo medio pago	q159i	q183i	q175i	q153i	-1,33	168


----------



## pollastre (9 Ene 2012)

¿ Salvado por la campana, eeeeh, gambitero ? 

En todo caso ha tenido mucha sangre fría si estaba abierto, aguantando 30 pips a contra... sería Ud. un excelente controlador aéreo ::



FranR dijo:


> Quiero mi hueso de caramelo Sr. Pollastre....


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

A ver si ahora sube el gráfico


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que opinion os brinda iberpapel?
> Estado ojeando sus cuentas anuales y no esta mal.
> Lo que no me gusta que veo cierta inestabilidad, alguien que conozca el sector ¿Existe mucha competencia?
> 
> ...



Es una smallcap papelera. España tiene muchas y buenas:

Unipapel, Iberpapel, Ence y (con muchas diferencias) Miquel y Costas.

Creo que hay mejores opciones en ese tipo de empresa, pero no son chicharros.


----------



## dj-mesa (9 Ene 2012)

*El cobre nos está advirtiendo de caídas en Wall Street





Existe una divergencia negativa*

En una reciente nota, el informe McClellan Market Report vuelve a poner sobre la palestra la divergencia existente entre el comportamiento del cobre, un excelente indicador adelantado de los mercados de acciones, y el reciente comportamiento de Wall Street. 

Y lo más relevante es que cuando existe una divergencia, lo normal es que el cobre sea quien tenga la razón.

Con esto se quiere decir que si el S&P 500 desarrolla un máximo más alto pero el cobre un máximo relativo menor al anterior, se forma una divergencia bajista con implicaciones bajistas para los dos.

Vale la pena señalar que hubo una falsa señal en julio de 2011, cuando los precios del cobre gran marcaron máximos cada vez mayores pero el S&P 500 máximos cada vez menores. En ese caso resultó que el mercado de valores estaba en lo cierto. Nada funciona todo el tiempo.







El nuevo máximo del S&P 500 a finales de 2011, no se ha visto acompañado por un máximo relativo más alto en el cobre, y ese es un desarrollo preocupante. Pero el problema a la hora de traducir estas divergencias en una señal práctica de trading, es que nunca sabemos exactamente cuando esta divergencia va a comenzar a plasmarse. A veces ocurre después de sólo unos pocos días de un comportamiento divergente. Otras veces, la divergencia persiste durante varias semanas antes de que finalmente estalle.

- CAPITAL BOLSA - Tiempo Real


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Ene 2012)

por fin, por fin, ya estoy en casita. Bueno, se cita mucho Santander, este valor, como telefónica, repsol, fuertes valores y los valores de mercados liquidos (cruces y materias primas) como forex, suelen ser muy nobles para lo bueno y para lo malo, desde hace un tiempo ya más bien para lo malo.
Veamos:





A ver, lo primero que hay que decir es que activo un doble techo muy claro e incluso preciso en la zona de 9,5 y lo activó al caer de 6,5 como se ve con objetivo esos 3 €, es decir los 3,5 €. Por si fuera poco, hay un doble techo también muy preciso en los 6,5 €, muy claro que puede activar al caer +- bien de los 5 €, con el objetivo de rango 1,5 € que nos enviaría a los 3,5 € igualmente...muchas coincidencias. Hay un canal que está haciendo y que no ha roto con claridad y que es un canal bajista...los canales bajistas rompen al alza me diréis?? si, y creo que éste lo rompera pero me da a mi que puede aprovechar el último estirón del ibex para tocar la zona de los 6 y algo, caer posteriormente a los 3 y pico (si prolongamos el canal, podemos imaginar esos toques +-) en la parte inferior y finalmente romper al alza, una vez tocado ese suelo (creo que el suelo estará más abajo sobre 3,2-2,8, pero es una impresión que me está dando por estructuras imaginarias no dibujadas que proyecto a simple vista, nada más). Claro claro si está el doble techo en 9,5 activado en los 6,5 y el otro en 6,5 pendiente de activar en 5 €.
Saludos


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Salvado por la campana, eeeeh, gambitero ?
> 
> En todo caso ha tenido mucha sangre fría si estaba abierto, aguantando 30 pips a contra... sería Ud. un excelente controlador aéreo ::



Esos no los aguanté, me llevaron por delante veinte puntos ::, o lo que es lo mismo casi dos entradas de las cuatro anteriores válidas. La última ya con la esperanza perdida cumplió a la perfección, señales de entrada en 45 y con recorrido. 

Eso si es verdad con algo de potra casi sobre la campana y con mas miedo que valor..:ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Ultima hora, pero el after se las promete que puede ser divertido...


----------



## Kabezov (9 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Para entrar en el hilo tengo que hacer trampas,
> OS pasa a vosotros?
> Veo que hace mucho que nadie escribe



A mi me pasa, no tengo acceso a la p. principal de burbuja.inmobiliaria


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Es una smallcap papelera. España tiene muchas y buenas:
> 
> Unipapel, Iberpapel, Ence y (con muchas diferencias) Miquel y Costas.
> 
> Creo que hay mejores opciones en ese tipo de empresa, pero no son chicharros.



De todas ellas con cual te quedas?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Ene 2012)

No puedo leer la página 121. ¿Habéis escrito algo interesante?


----------



## patilltoes (9 Ene 2012)

No me lo he mirado mucho. En rankia hay analisis de las tres primeras (creo):

Iberpapel

Analisis fundamental de Unipapel


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo leer la página 121. ¿Habéis escrito algo interesante?



Poca cosa

Los números de la lotería primitiva del Jueves


----------



## FranR (9 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo leer la página 121. ¿Habéis escrito algo interesante?



Sin duda la mejor página desde hace años, lástima que no puedas verla...::::

Entre otras cosas, el calendario 2012 de los miembros del hilo, haciendo desnudos artísticos en la Plaza de Arganzuela.


----------



## aksarben (9 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sin duda la mejor página desde hace años, lástima que no puedas verla...::::
> 
> Entre otras cosas el calendario 2012 de los miembros del hilo haciendo desnudos artísticos en la Plaza de Arganzuela.



¡No es cierto! ¡No estuve allí! ¡No puedes probarlo! ::


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Ene 2012)

Quien sepa hacerlo que avise al Calopez esto no chuta


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Ene 2012)

Venga, a ver que pasa con Alcoa


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No puedo leer la página 121. ¿Habéis escrito algo interesante?



Me ha pasado varias veces en otros hilos, dos chapuzas que te pueden ayudar a salvar el escollo:

- Dar a "RESPONDER" y mirar los últimos mensajes (sólo vale cuando no hay muchos posteriores a la página que no puedes ver)

- Entrar en el Panel de Control -> Editar Opciones -> Número de mensajes por página. Y elegir un número más alto que el predeterminado (creo que son 15) Es más largo, pero más "limpio", aunque es un jaleo si hay muchas páginas, pues no sabes el número de la que buscas (fíjate en el número del último post que podías leer, y busca...)

Un saludo


----------



## Burbujilimo (9 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Para entrar en el hilo tengo que hacer trampas,
> OS pasa a vosotros?
> Veo que hace mucho que nadie escribe



No se puede acceder a la página principal, hay que acceder directamente al hilo. 

A ver que habrá tocado calopez...


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Me ha pasado varias veces en otros hilos, dos chapuzas que te pueden ayudar a salvar el escollo:
> 
> - Dar a "RESPONDER" y mirar los últimos mensajes (sólo vale cuando no hay muchos posteriores a la página que no puedes ver)
> 
> ...



Salió estupendo en la foto del calendario...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Ene 2012)

Qué mierda!! no puedo ni colgar imágenes y no es la primera vez que me pasa.. y no estoy para perder tiempo intentándolo varias veces, bueno, pues mañana veremos los repsol, acerinox, abertis etc..repsol va a por el doble techo pienso o un HCH (ahora iría a por la cabeza), pero lo dicho calópez, que ya somos bastantes y con esa publicidad que te llega, ya podías estirarte un poco más en prestaciones del foro (que hemos avanzado poquito en 5 años en comparación con la publicidad y las visitas)
Dejo una comparativa de Enagás y Gas Natural (que ésta si me la permite en vista previa, no sé pq), lo están haciendo similar y siguen teniendo buena pinta creo (Enagás si le sumas el dividendo repartido, ya habría conseguido el objetivo de sobra y de todas formas, creo que conseguirá el objetivo + el dividendo, ganancia doble..).


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

Sigue sin convencerme ninguna empresa, como baje mas creo q optare por ampliar mis ibe

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (9 Ene 2012)

Iberdrola es una empresa lider y muy rentable con un know how impresionante, buenos ratios y cotizando por debajo de su valor contable.Prisa y nh seran baratas pero no me convencen....demasiada competencia e incertidumbre

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Que opinion os brinda iberpapel?
> Estado ojeando sus cuentas anuales y no esta mal.
> Lo que no me gusta que veo cierta inestabilidad, alguien que conozca el sector ¿Existe mucha competencia?
> 
> ...




Esta acción tiene un problema que se antoja importante: es realmente difícil manejar 1000 títulos porque es muy muy ilíquido.


----------



## Janus (9 Ene 2012)

Amigo Guybrush, veo las Patriot realmente flojas y con riesgo grande de perder el triángulo en diario por la parte de abajo ... sería bastante bajista. Hoy además con bastante volumen bajista .... el alcista se ha ido a Netflix que está despendolado.
Silver Wheaton anda con un r/r bastante favorable para un corto que me estoy pensando seriamente. A ver mañana cómo tiene el desempeño.

Veo también que las empresas solares usanas andan bastante verdes.

Qué decir de Unicredit!, simplemente que hoy ha tenido las últimas velas en minutos bastante alcistas. Verdes amplias y con volumen. A ver cómo arranca mañana.

Dé gracias a quien inventó los stops, lo digo por Prisa y la hostia que supondría para cualquier cartera no haberlos utilizados. Más que ser de pobres, es que hacen pobres.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Guybrush, veo las Patriot realmente flojas y con riesgo grande de perder el triángulo en diario por la parte de abajo ... sería bastante bajista. Hoy además con bastante volumen bajista .... el alcista se ha ido a Netflix que está despendolado.
> Silver Wheaton anda con un r/r bastante favorable para un corto que me estoy pensando seriamente. A ver mañana cómo tiene el desempeño.
> 
> Veo también que las empresas solares usanas andan bastante verdes.
> ...



Pus si sr. Janus, han cerrado el gap a lo bestia. Estuve tentado por meterle cortos en 8.19, pero sin razonamiento técnico ni nada, por eso lo rechacé, hay que ser racionales ::.

En la wheaton el disparo de salida sería una ruptura con ganas de los 30$ para llevarnos a lo 24$. Si lo hiciera con gap, ya sería fenomenal con una hermosa isla :baba:

De la solares todavía no he mirado nada, prometo colgar algunos grafiquitos.

Respecto a los stops, pues mire usted el roto que nos hubiera hecho. No siempre se ganan todas las batallas, hay que seguir vivo para combatir en la proxima!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola es una empresa lider y muy rentable con un know how impresionante, buenos ratios y cotizando por debajo de su valor contable.Prisa y nh seran baratas pero no me convencen....demasiada competencia e incertidumbre
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Bueno, Iberdrola está en un momento importante..y no tiene buena pinta ese momento si rompe ese triángulo simétrico por donde parece que puede romper. Los blue chips que van a cargar con el muerto de la economía son las que soportan la menor renta disponible de los españoles para el gasto corriente, y ésta y telefónica parece que lo serán. Hay otras en el selectivo, con buena presencia exterior, que exportan (aceros por ejemplo muy demandados en Usa y emergentes), que se están aprovechando del desmadre que va a tener el petróleo (está haciendo estructuras alcistas, no es Irán..y además, barril más caro y dólar + caro por lo que vemos del cruce euro/dólar harán combustibles muchísimo + caros), pues eso, esas empresas como las dedicadas al gas etc, pueden estar teniendo una buena oportunidad e incluso alguna constructora que se ha expandido fuera sin presumir mucho de las compras realizadas.





En todo caso, es una opinión nada más.


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿quien era el conforero que se lamentaba de haber salido de SocGen? :: Vuelve la puti-ta al redil....
> 
> 
> p.s. Me refiero a la acción, obviamente.



Me temo que yo. Salí perdiendo un 13%, a los dos días la cotización había recuperado la mitad, pero al final ha vuelto suavecito para abajo, para abajo.

Cuesta un poco salir en pérdidas, pero ver luego que la cosa se va a los abismos... como que compensa un poco la decepción.


PD: Eso sí, el día que toque rebotar puede ser apoteósico. Aunque no sé por qué pero me temo que no me pillará dentro.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esos no los aguanté, me llevaron por delante veinte puntos ::, o lo que es lo mismo casi dos entradas de las cuatro anteriores válidas. La última ya con la esperanza perdida cumplió a la perfección, señales de entrada en 45 y con recorrido.
> 
> Eso si es verdad con algo de potra casi sobre la campana y con mas miedo que valor..:ouch:



joer el osito de robotonic::


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, Iberdrola está en un momento importante..y no tiene buena pinta ese momento si rompe ese triángulo simétrico por donde parece que puede romper. Los blue chips que van a cargar con el muerto de la economía son las que soportan la menor renta disponible de los españoles para el gasto corriente, y ésta y telefónica parece que lo serán. Hay otras en el selectivo, con buena presencia exterior, que exportan (aceros por ejemplo muy demandados en Usa y emergentes), que se están aprovechando del desmadre que va a tener el petróleo (está haciendo estructuras alcistas, no es Irán..y además, barril más caro y dólar + caro por lo que vemos del cruce euro/dólar harán combustibles muchísimo + caros), pues eso, esas empresas como las dedicadas al gas etc, pueden estar teniendo una buena oportunidad e incluso alguna constructora que se ha expandido fuera sin presumir mucho de las compras realizadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo con el análisis, es muy probable que lo.cumpla. Pero yo voy a lp con ibe (5años) ,hombre conseguir su ventaja competitiva, cuota de mercado, margen, instalaciones ya muchas amortizadas, nivel de endeudamiento de los mas bajos del sector, unas reservas que harian temblar a cualquiera y que cotice por debajo de su valor en libros en un sector defensivo siendo lider creo que es muy dificil de replicar. No hay duda que no sera ni de lejos la que mejor lo haga,seguramente caiga a 3,8, pero lo que si tengo claro es que es un buen negocio a lp .A mi me dan la opcion de comprar una empresa entera y prefiero la seguridad de los ingresos recurrentes de ibe antes que arcelor a pesar de q creo que arcelor se revalorizara mas. La q tengo en mente para mi cartera a lp es gas , enagas y si la cosa mejora igual entro en arcelor o acerinox.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con el análisis, es muy probable que lo.cumpla. Pero yo voy a lp con ibe (5años) ,hombre conseguir su ventaja competitiva, cuota de mercado, margen, instalaciones ya muchas amortizadas, nivel de endeudamiento de los mas bajos del sector, unas reservas que harian temblar a cualquiera y que cotice por debajo de su valor en libros en un sector defensivo siendo lider creo que es muy dificil de replicar. No hay duda que no sera ni de lejos la que mejor lo haga,seguramente caiga a 3,8, pero lo que si tengo claro es que es un buen negocio a lp .A mi me dan la opcion de comprar una empresa entera y prefiero la seguridad de los ingresos recurrentes de ibe antes que arcelor a pesar de q creo que arcelor se revalorizara mas. La q tengo en mente para mi cartera a lp es gas , enagas y si la cosa mejora igual entro en arcelor o acerinox.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Pues sí, a 5 años es buena opción, a 5 años son todas buenas o magníficas opciones en principio, a menor plazo también puede ser, en el corto plazo lo veo complicado.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pus si sr. Janus, han cerrado el gap a lo bestia. Estuve tentado por meterle cortos en 8.19, pero sin razonamiento técnico ni nada, por eso lo rechacé, hay que ser racionales ::.
> 
> En la wheaton el disparo de salida sería una ruptura con ganas de los 30$ para llevarnos a lo 24$. Si lo hiciera con gap, ya sería fenomenal con una hermosa isla :baba:
> 
> ...



Algunas "solares":

Sun Power Corporation
Yingli Green Energy ADR
First Solar
Solarwinds
JA Solar Holdings
Hanwha Solar


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Vean el AUDJPY. Voy a por 20 centimos abajo. Por jugar un poco.



Al final han sido 50. 20 de ida al soporte y 30 de rebote. Cerrado, que me voy a dormir y los amarillos pueden hacerme un hijo de madera. A ver si espabila el SP anda cabezón, cabezón... y los Alcoa parece que ni fú ni fá... peores resultados con mejores previsiones... ¿hay que creérselo? Si les están comiendo la tostada... en fín... que siga el suspende.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ene 2012)

Hoy parece que abriremos con gap al alza si los de IG no me engañan mucho.

Por cierto, buenos días.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Algunas "solares":
> 
> Sun Power Corporation
> Yingli Green Energy ADR
> ...



Le voy a pasar una facturilla por los gráficos :fiufiu: 

Gracias


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

Buenos días... creo que ayer sonó... IBE:







Pensando en una resolución bajista del escenario, la pérdida de los 4,10 mandaría al valor hasta los 3,70, donde se decidiría si cumpliría con el hipotético segundo o no, pero vamos, que el gráfico se deterioría mucho.


----------



## Artik (10 Ene 2012)

Buenas a todos,
para mi estamos en un día "clave" o para arriba o para abajo.
Mi humilde opinión.

P.D. apuesto para arriba


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ene 2012)

MV solo aparece cuando se cierra la sesión aunque sea minimamente roja(ayer) para poder reafirmarse, pero en estos días llevamos 2 aperturas verdes.

Si acaba verde es probable que venga para decir:
No al final el objetivo eran los 82xx y yo llevaba razón...


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

BANKIA:







El movimiento está muy bien definido.


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2012)

Chulibex:



Con este aspecto gráfico, me cuesta mucho encontrar argumentos para entrar largo y creedme que me he esforzado:

- Seguimos por debajo de la DTB que ha echado la pauta de precios hacia abajo de forma violenta.
- Hemos roto la DTA que guiaba el movimiento de más corto plazo.
- Las medias del MACD cortadas a la baja y a punto de ser < 0.
- El estocástico está abajo.

Está bastante complicado.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días... creo que ayer sonó... IBE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por el gráfico , me esperare al entorno de 3,7-4,1 y hasta que no vea un suelo claro no metere mas. No tengo ninguna prisa cuanto mas rápido baje todo mejor, mas irracional sera el mercado, aunque me temo que no sera tan facil ver una caida vertical.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Mucha línea - mucha línea, 

¿Le gustó la pelicula sr. Bertok?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Hay mucha descorrelación entre los europeos y los usanos. Puede ser que el euro esté descontrolándolo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Ene 2012)

Ne lo parece a mi o solaria esta intentando hacer un suelo?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (10 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Chulibex:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues es que ahí está la cosa, Monsieur. Que no lo parece pero lo puede ser perfectamente. Con una mala ruptura de esa alcista a corto, el precio puede perfectamente salir disparado por el otro lado. Ayer no me parecía, pero ahora los yankies en el after, al final, están haciendo de las suyas. La cosa está muy estancada, las posiciones están tomadas (esa es mi lectura del movimiento del VIX) y hay que romperlo. Yo voy corto, aguantaré hasta 1293-4. Más allá me parece tontería. Si se da la vuelta ahí ya volveré a entrar y si rompe con fuerza apostaré por los 1315-20. Donde entraré corto con todo.

Si no les gusta esta vista, no se preocupen, en un par de horas tendré la contraria. Son mis costumbres...


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Gracias por el gráfico , me esperare al entorno de 3,7-4,1 y hasta que no vea un suelo claro no metere mas. No tengo ninguna prisa cuanto mas rápido baje todo mejor, mas irracional sera el mercado, aunque me temo que no sera tan facil ver una caida vertical.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Haces bien en esperar. Si hubiera un giro al alza, se podría aprovechar en cuanto se diera, pero por ahora lo que hay es más bien disposición a caer.


----------



## faraico (10 Ene 2012)

Buenos días, 

Ayer me acordé de las PRISAS....iba en el coche escuchando intereconomía cuando llamó un señor al programa ese en el que el analisto de turno aconseja sobre valores....esta fue la intervenciçon, con tono de mala leche:

- "Hoygan, llamo porque compré prisa a 0,90 ya que un analista en su radio dijo que con la refinanciación se podría ir a 2 euros, y ha refinanciado y está en 0,70 y sin parar de bajar....qué hago?"


Luego el analisto que allí estaba dijo que PRISA era bajista desde que salio a bolsa::

En fin....de algo tienen que comer, como los adivinos...


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Ayer me acordé de las PRISAS....iba en el coche escuchando intereconomía cuando llamó un señor al programa ese en el que el analisto de turno aconseja sobre valores....esta fue la intervenciçon, con tono de mala leche:
> 
> ...



Eran analistas distintos. Y el de ayer supongo que era Alberto Iturralde, el cual es un ANALISTA como la copa de un pino, de lo mejorcito que hay en este país, muy didáctico y recomendable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A eso se le llama adaptación al cambio. Buena virtud.

:XX:


----------



## faraico (10 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Eran analistas distintos. Y el de ayer supongo que era Alberto Iturralde, el cual es un ANALISTA como la copa de un pino, de lo mejorcito que hay en este país, muy didáctico y recomendable.



Sí, igual no ha quedado claro, pero eran analistas distintos.


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Sí, igual no ha quedado claro, pero eran analistas distintos.



Es que es verdad que la mayoría de analistos son eso, pero entre toda la tropa de impresentables hay honrosas excepciones, y Alberto es sin duda la más evidente de ellas, al menos para mí, vaya. No sólo dice el qué, sino el por qué, y gracias a él pude entender el mecanismo que hace girar a la bolsa y de ahí desarrollar mi propio sistema. Perdón si antes he sonado muy contundente, pero entre la, por lo general, merecida fama que tienen los analistas hay que saber diferenciar a los buenos profesionales.


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mucha línea - mucha línea,
> 
> ¿Le gustó la pelicula sr. Bertok?



La dejé a medias, pero hasta donde ví estuvo entretenido.

El próximo finde la veré entera


----------



## tatur (10 Ene 2012)

No me fio nada de este subidon , esta pelicula ya la he visto antes....pero seguramente me equivoque y deje escapar el tren como tantas veces he hecho.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2012)

Los amigos de Gas subiendo un 2.5%... el día que han repartido dividendos...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los amigos de Gas subiendo un 2.5%... el día que han repartido dividendos...



De verdad que pienso que tienes un don... lo tuyo no es normal )


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> De verdad que pienso que tienes un don... lo tuyo no es normal )



Tampoco te creas, a Gas apenas le llevo un 2% (más dividendos). Acerinox es la que sí me ha dado un 5% (más dividendos) en un par de semanas.

De todas formas, aun tengo sobre mí la sombra de TRE...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La dejé a medias, pero hasta donde ví estuvo entretenido.
> 
> El próximo finde la veré entera



Ese tipo de pelis deben hacerme alguna resonancia rara o yo que sé. no pude dejar de partirme el pecho de risa. 

MOSES NINJA!!! :XX:


*SOLARIA*







Hasta que no rompa la cuña bajista no dejará de tener mala pinta. Despues tiene la resistencia de los 1,31€, que había constituido un suelo importante. Cuidadín que veo un segundo impulso bajista que la llevaría por debajo de 0.5€
Prudencia.

Por cierto, ¿que co-jones hace el SP? Lleva 4 o 5 días con un margen de 4 o 5 puntos entre apertura y cierre. ¿No son demasiadas oportunidades para que la gacelada meta cortos? ¿No oléis a ojete chamuscado? 
Me resulta sospechoso.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ene 2012)

Sombra que te cobija de pagar impuestos por todas las plusvalias que vas acumulando por ahora, así que no es tan lúgubre. Lo peor será cuando las compenses y sigas ganando pasta a espuertas ahora que se te da bien


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Sombra que te cobija de pagar impuestos por todas las plusvalias que vas acumulando por ahora, así que no es tan lúgubre. Lo peor será cuando las compenses y sigas ganando pasta a espuertas ahora que se te da bien



¿es que aqui hay gente que gana pasta?
*Mal Zeus, muy mal*


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ene 2012)

Parece que se olvidaron de cerrar algún nivel por arriba y no paran...

Sr. MV sigue usted corto?


----------



## Burbujilimo (10 Ene 2012)

¿Barrido de cortos o es que han decidido que caben más gacelas en el horno??


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ene 2012)

Yo espero que lo primero, el stop lo tengo poco mas arriba, espero que me lo dejen tranquilo


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Bueno, el SP desafiando las alturas. Sorprendente pero es indudable que anda fuerte. Ahora con cuidado ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Janus dijo:


> Bueno, el SP desafiando las alturas. Sorprendente pero es indudable que anda fuerte. Ahora con cuidado ....



*Siyalodecíayo *Mulder ™


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿es que aqui hay gente que gana pasta?
> *Mal Zeus, muy mal*



Sí, a pesar de algunos cenizos y su ouija (DAIMLER + 4.40) 

Y sí, sé que me comeré mi correspondiente owned más bien pronto que tarde...


----------



## Burbujilimo (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿es que aqui hay gente que gana pasta?
> *Mal Zeus, muy mal*



Yo empecé ganando pasta (SAN de 5,2 a 5,7) y ahora ya estoy en perdidas (aunque pocas todavía).

En plan drogata, donde el primer chute fue gratis y salió bien...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

A ver si esto aguanta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Sí, a pesar de algunos cenizos y su ouija (DAIMLER + 4.40)
> 
> Y sí, sé que me comeré mi correspondiente owned más bien pronto que tarde...



:: :: :: :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Cuanto menos curioso

*SAN*







Por otro lado, 5 ondas para abajo, 3 para arriba.....


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Locura de bolsa el bbva paga dividendos y sube un 4%.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Unicredit, si pasa de los 2,48 se podría dar un buen festival alcista. De momento son máximos diarios en varios toques pero los vuelve a atacar. Lo dicho, si los supera, puede ser un tirón de narices el que se pegue hacia arriba. Plusvas, plusvas, ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Unicredit, si pasa de los 2,48 se podría dar un buen festival alcista. De momento son máximos diarios en varios toques pero los vuelve a atacar. Lo dicho, si los supera, puede ser un tirón de narices el que se pegue hacia arriba. Plusvas, plusvas, ....



Venga, lo que pasa es que usted está dentro y necesita más madera para subir el precio ::


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuanto menos curioso
> 
> *SAN*
> 
> ...



Recuerda que los terceros se anulan cuando pierden el nivel de activación, deben ser verticales en el sentido de la tendencia ;-)


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Ay que se gira el ibex, preparen los osos para el paseo vespertino


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Recuerda que los terceros se anulan cuando pierden el nivel de activación, deben ser verticales en el sentido de la tendencia ;-)



Gracias Claca
El tercer impulso bajista ese no se ha realizado (o al menos del todo), lo tenía en interrogante. Se quedó en tercer mierdimpulso bajista.

Lo de curioso lo ponía por las estructuras esas elípticas. Han puesto la acción en modo _vengodeborracherapadondetiroahoranosélosabestú_? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Vamos a ver si terminamos la tarde tranquila

Yo tengo mis dudas,.. voy a por salsa de gacela


----------



## ghkghk (10 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos a ver si terminamos la tarde tranquila
> 
> Yo tengo mis dudas,.. voy a por *salsa de gacela*




Estoy buenísimo con salsa tártara.


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2012)

Estos no se cansan de subir hoy? 


Ya va siendo hora de meter algún "zuzto". A ver si hay suerte....



POR EL PODERRRR DE ROBOZNICCCC YO TE HIMBOCOOOOO!!!!::::::


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2012)

voy a instalar el Beartrendgu@no 2.0 a ver si así funciona.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos a ver si terminamos la tarde tranquila
> 
> Yo tengo mis dudas,.. voy a por salsa de gacela









obvien la falta de hortografía británica ::

arreglada, de la forma más cutre posible :abajo:


----------



## FranR (10 Ene 2012)

Que buena vela en el dax, voy a patentar el software guanero....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿es que aqui hay gente que gana pasta?
> *Mal Zeus, muy mal*



A mi no me mire... :no::no:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

El movimiento, que preveo, le queda todavía mucha chicha. 

Si es alcista, ya sabemos, 132X sin anestesia. 

Si no...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Figlios de putana con las Silver wheaton, en general todas las mineras, gap parriba, y esperando gap pabajo, lo mismo el gap de extenuación era de medida...
. Menos mal que estuve quitecico a verlas venir


----------



## Artik (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Figlios de putana con las Silver wheaton, en general todas las mineras, gap parriba, y esperando gap pabajo, lo mismo el gap de extenuación era de medida...
> . Menos mal que estuve quitecico a verlas venir



Me permita "figli di puttana".


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Acabo de leer a Cárpatos con la figura del diamante y esto de los charts y las figuras al principio pensaba que se parecían al ECG pero cada día estoy más convencida dee que semeja a la lectura del tarot. 







" En la tirada de hoy te sale la carta del diamante, puede subir, puede bajar o reforzarse la figura lateral" .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Artik dijo:


> Me permita "figli di puttana".



Era en itañol :XX:

Minchia!, con el italiano acento pisano que tenía :ouch:

Joder como se olvidan las cosas....

edito: :XX: me parezco ya a un amigo que decia _figlios de la porca miseria_, que tristeza. :´(


----------



## Artik (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Era en itañol :XX:
> 
> Minchia!, con el italiano acento pisano que tenía :ouch:
> 
> Joder como se olvidan las cosas....



Baciamo le mani ……………...:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Artik dijo:


> Baciamo le mani ……………...:8:



Lo del acento pisano (domeniha, luha, :XX me reí mucho cuando en Vernazza fui a comprarme un bocadillo y me dicen, "pisano, ¿vero?", No spagnol, da Granada y se puso media tienda a cantar el Granada tierra soñada por mi. Pazzi! )


----------



## Artik (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo del acento pisano (domeniha, luha, :XX me reí mucho cuando en Vernazza fui a comprarme un bocadilla y me dicen, "pisano, ¿vero?", No spagnol, da Granada y se puso media tienda a cantar el Granada tierra soñada por mi. Pazzi! )



:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
Tutti pazzi questi Italiani iniziando da Fibonacciiiii che fa rima con Mortacccciiiiii


----------



## VOTIN (10 Ene 2012)

Señores compren gamesas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ayer barrio los stop del gacelio y hoy quiere mas guerra!!!!!

pd
San y bbva la mitad de lo mismo


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Se han zampado el gap de Alcoa en media hora

chungo, chungo


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Acabo de leer a Cárpatos con la figura del diamante y esto de los charts y las figuras al principio pensaba que se parecían al ECG pero cada día estoy más convencida dee que semeja a la lectura del tarot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Link? A Cárpatos normalmente no lo leo, pero siento curiosidad.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga, lo que pasa es que usted está dentro y necesita más madera para subir el precio ::



Aún no, pero todo se andará. La vuelta espectacular de más del 20% del viernes pasado, es de las que generan envidia e invitan a estar ojo avizor.


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Las Prisa están metidas en el lozazal.


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



Artik dijo:


> Me permita "figli di puttana".



Lo último en off-topics, curso de italiano ofensivo :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ene 2012)

Joder, me voy a currar y esto ahi, en todo lo alto y peponico. Asi no hay quien entre a precios de derribo.

Y estoy a punto de meter pasta al otro lado del charco, en espera del catacrock, y Alemania.

¿Alguien sabe como va el tema de doble imposicion en Suiza? (Nestle y Novartis)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Lo último en off-topics, curso de italiano ofensivo :XX:



Es que el italiano para imprecar es de lo más divertido.

Signore Mulder, me stai scassando i coglioni :XX:
Había uno, que me enseñaron unos amigos sicilianos que era algo como cágate en la mano y date tortas, creo que era "_cagati in mano e prenditi a schiaffi_"

Noches y noches enseñándome insultos mientras caían botellas de vino. Ahhh que recuerdos!


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Link? A Cárpatos normalmente no lo leo, pero siento curiosidad.



Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

_Hay un error común que es pensar que las figuras de diamante son figuras de cambio de tendencia seguro. La mayoría de autores reputados, defienden que no es así. Un diamante también puede ser una figura de continuación más violenta de la tendencia anterior. La mayoría de las veces aparece, desde luego como figura de cambio de tendencia y además de forma radical, pero no siempre._


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que el italiano para imprecar es de lo más divertido.
> 
> Signore Mulder, me stai scassando i coglioni :XX:



Pues no se que quiere decir porque Google me lo traduce así:

"Señor Mulder, eres mi maltratadas sus bolas"

Pensando que el 'me' estaba mal y era un 'mi' lo cambio y sale esto:

"Señor Mulder, estás arruinado sus bolas"

Que no se que quiere decir, pero parece que tenga que ver con la temática del hilo ::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Me parece que han cerrado el horno...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no se que quiere decir porque Google me lo traduce así:
> 
> "Señor Mulder, eres mi maltratadas sus bolas"
> 
> ...



LOL 

:XX: :XX:

(si no recuerdo mal era: _me estas tocando las pelotas _o algo asi)





Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que han cerrado el horno...



Pues nada, un poquito de salsa


----------



## Artik (10 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no se que quiere decir porque Google me lo traduce así:
> 
> "Señor Mulder, eres mi maltratadas sus bolas"
> 
> ...



Non mi scassare i coglioni = no me hinches los huevos
no es traducción literaria porque scassare es romper.
correcto también me estas tocando las pelotas


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que han cerrado el horno...



Justo venía a preguntarle si ya estaba a buena temperatura :rolleye:

PD: Me da por chafardear en Google para buscar una imagen a juego y me encuentro esto:

Receta de Cuernos de Gacela, cocina de Marruecos :: (Es un postre, no se asusten)


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Uy uy.....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Justo venía a preguntarle si ya estaba a buena temperatura :rolleye:
> 
> PD: Me da por chafardear en Google para buscar una imagen a juego y me encuentro esto:
> 
> Receta de Cuernos de Gacela, cocina de Marruecos :: (Es un postre, no se asusten)



Cornudo será su padre! ::

(Aqui en granada se encuentran por todos lados, que buenos que están!!)


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues no se que quiere decir porque Google me lo traduce así:
> 
> "Señor Mulder, eres mi maltratadas sus bolas"
> 
> ...



Google = tonto
Está clarísimo
Mulder me estas escachando los cojones!

Lo dije)


----------



## Claca (10 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> _Hay un error común que es pensar que las figuras de diamante son figuras de cambio de tendencia seguro. La mayoría de autores reputados, defienden que no es así. Un diamante también puede ser una figura de continuación más violenta de la tendencia anterior. La mayoría de las veces aparece, desde luego como figura de cambio de tendencia y además de forma radical, pero no siempre._



Vaya jejeje, es lo que pensaba. Me suena a que por aquí alguien señaló esa formación hace unos días :fiufiu: 

Sobre qué puede suponer, no estoy para nada de acuerdo en la lectura que hace Cárpatos, no creo que la miga esté en la ruptura.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que el italiano para imprecar es de lo más divertido.
> 
> Signore Mulder, me stai scassando i coglioni :XX:
> Había uno, que me enseñaron unos amigos sicilianos que era algo como cágate en la mano y date tortas, creo que era "_cagati in mano e prenditi a schiaffi_"
> ...



Debía ser el pasatiempo europeo en cuanto se juntaban dos o tres italianos. 

Yo lo practiqué en Glasgow. Había algo con una porca vaca zoccola o algo así... Claro que uno era terrone y cuando se soltaba... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Ene 2012)

CapitalMadrid - Técnicas Reunidas supera en 2011 los 2.000 millones en pedidos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Debía ser el pasatiempo europeo en cuanto se juntaban dos o tres italianos.
> 
> Yo lo practiqué en Glasgow. Había algo con una porca vaca zoccola o algo así... Claro que uno era terrone y cuando se soltaba... :XX::XX::XX:



zoccola es pu-ta, el resto...usted sabrá lo que hacía en Glasgow ::


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> _Hay un error común que es pensar que las figuras de diamante son figuras de cambio de tendencia seguro. La mayoría de autores reputados, defienden que no es así. Un diamante también puede ser una figura de continuación más violenta de la tendencia anterior. La mayoría de las veces aparece, desde luego como figura de cambio de tendencia y además de forma radical, pero no siempre._


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Ene 2012)

El broker de openbank ofrece un retorno de las comisiones para las operaciones entre el 1 de enero y el 31 de marzo para los que abran una cuenta ahora, con un límite de 500 €.



> Al finalizar este periodo, Openbank te abonará en tu cuenta corriente un importe equivalente a las comisiones de compra que hayas pagado durante el mismo (excluyendo los cánones de bolsa). Este abono se realizará en el mes de Abril de 2012.



Las condiciones completas están aquí (no sé por qué pero me parece que este enlace no irá... de cualquier forma, en su web -> broker -> banner promoción).

¿Qué opinión os merece?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Ene 2012)

¿Sólo las de compra? Las de venta no son baratas, ¿eh?
Yo estuve con el broker de Openbank y terminé aburrido de dar clicks y meter la clave para cada operación. :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Apple está en triple techo, ayer con una vela de vuelta y hoy no tira hacia arriba a pesar de lo pepónico del tema.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Ene 2012)

dentro de TR a 28.64, a esperar el dividendo o vender si sube 2 euros....


----------



## << 49 >> (10 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Locura de bolsa el bbva paga dividendos y sube un 4%.



Los gemelos suelen dar dividendos trimestralmente. Normal que quede diluído en el ruido de fondo (SAN no paga dividendo pero también sube un 4%).


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (10 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Sólo las de compra? Las de venta no son baratas, ¿eh?
> Yo estuve con el broker de Openbank y terminé aburrido de dar clicks y meter la clave para cada operación. :rolleye:



Hasta su mención no había reparado en que solo son las de compra... :ouch: Gracias.


----------



## tortilla (10 Ene 2012)

Hoy el dax, cumpliendo al cierre. El precio nos guía.


Rappel mode on: Mas fuerte sera la caída. Caer se va a caer, ahora, cuando eso ya no se sabe.


----------



## tortilla (10 Ene 2012)

El ibex en la zona de 8535-8565 puede encontrar el camino de vuelta, vigilaremos.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Ay ay....
.
.
.
Están empezando a gratinar...


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Por fin un día más o menos diferente a lo que veníamos viendo hasta ahora, hemos tenido un amanecer fuerte y poderoso al alza con una compra de 189 contratos a pecho descubierto, pero si miramos un poco más alla se decubre una compra real camuflada de unos 321 contratos en menos de 3 minutos.

Alrededor de las 9:25 hemos tenido otra compra camuflada de 99 contratos.

A las 10:30 ha entrado otra compra de 90 contratos a pecho descubierto en 8390, pero que realmente ha sido de 145 contratos.

Alrededor de las 17:25 otra compra de 116 contratos.

Ninguna venta reseñable en todo el día.

En subasta han vendido unos 139 contratos.

En resumen, tenemos un día interesante, muy tendencial en el precio y los leoncios han hablado claro, han acumulado una buena cantidad a pesar de la subasta vendedora y el precio ha quedado muy cerca de máximos. Aunque ayer parece que no interpreté bien la situación, tal vez demasiado perfecta lo que suele señalar agotamientos de tendencia, hoy si lo tengo claro al no ser tan perfecta. Mañana nos toca gap al alza y/o subir en las primeras horas de la sesión.

También hay que señalar que estamos en temporada de resultados y algunos leoncios podrían andar equivocados con sus previsiones, ya que este análisis trata de seguirles para saber que hará el mercado aprovechándose de lo que saben en todo momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Alcoa Inc.: NYSE:AA quotes & news - Google Finance

Ya entró en negativo


----------



## Janus (10 Ene 2012)

Ummmm!, vean la vela en diario de ayer y hoy en Apple. A ver cómo cierra ....


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ene 2012)

Hoy MV no pasa por aquí?


----------



## faraico (10 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy MV no pasa por aquí?



El bajar no se va a acabar:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy MV no pasa por aquí?



¿Acaso no conocéis su operativa?


±500 puntos no es error, es leve volatilidad
En los retrocesos, aprovecha para cargar más.

::


----------



## Mulder (10 Ene 2012)

Yo lo que me pregunto es si aun seguirá corto


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Acaso no conocéis su operativa?
> 
> 
> ±500 puntos no es error, es leve volatilidad
> ...



Conocemos su operativa pero lo que nos priva es su prosodia


Venga mister MV!!!!!
Sermonee!!!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Ene 2012)

Repsol YPF anuncia la venta de un 5% de su capital entre inversores - elEconomista.es


----------



## VOTIN (10 Ene 2012)

Atencion al San que ronda ya la friolera de cerca de 10.000 millones de acciones....
Hoy se han negociado sobre 85 mm de acciones,el dia que salga la gente a hacer liquidez
de golpe no hay dinero para parar la bola de nieve hacia abajo.
España no es ni Alemania ni Usa para soportar un gigante asi,el solo se lleva el IBEX a los 6000 EN UNA SEMANA si vienen mal dadas...


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, el peronismo ha venido con la incorporación de pollastre al trading, metió orden sin camuflar y mirad la liada...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

Pero que mier-da es esta? El HVEI35 en segunda página!


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ene 2012)

Deutsche Boerse, NYSE Chiefs Set to Meet Amid Rising Opposition to Merger - Bloomberg

¡¡Que viva Almunia y la madre que le parió!!

Como bloquee la fusión, BME nos la quitan de las manos... pagando.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Ene 2012)

Hay que tener BME, quicir. Pero eso ya lo sabiamos.

Y me parece mejor empresa (mejor gestionada, mas eficaz) que DB, si bien mas pequeña


----------



## bertok (10 Ene 2012)

Extremen la prudencia


----------



## Estilicón (10 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Extremen la prudencia



Ese gráfico a medio plazo es parecido al de TEF e IBE. Yo hasta que no se vea algo más claro, paso. Si rompe la DTB por arriba, igual pruebo una operación temporalmente corta. Si cae por abajo, para meter el hocico esperaría al ibex sobre los 8050, para intentar picar algo en una operación rápida. Hablando de entrar en largo, claro.

Mientras tanto, yo de momento a esperar. Para que me den en el morro no tengo prisa .


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que mier-da es esta? El HVEI35 en segunda página!



Yo sigo sin poder entrar por vía normal, tengo que accede por la puerta trasera


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ene 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Ese gráfico a medio plazo es parecido al de TEF e IBE. Yo hasta que no se vea algo más claro, paso. Si rompe la DTB por arriba, igual pruebo una operación temporalmente corta. Si cae por abajo, para meter el hocico esperaría al ibex sobre los 8050, para intentar picar algo en una operación rápida. Hablando de entrar en largo, claro.
> 
> Mientras tanto, yo de momento a esperar. Para que me den en el morro no tengo prisa .



Yo también estoy en stand-by... y aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Valladolid

[YOUTUBE]K2WPRoqvQH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Hellion (10 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo sigo sin poder entrar por vía normal, *tengo que acceder por la puerta trasera*



Ya sé que es usted una dama y todo eso, pero por frases más inocentes han mandado mensajes a veteranos :XX::XX:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya sé que es usted una dama y todo eso, pero por frases más inocentes han mandado mensajes a veteranos :XX::XX:



Las escribo con el propósito de llamar la atención "del CEO que: corresponda" pues estoy harta de no utilizar el artilugio de forma adecuada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Ene 2012)

GT sube de nivel

*PROSEGUR*







Más cosas aprendidas. Estaba pensando en si el precio intentaría un tercer impulso. Si bien los indicadores están girados, me he fijado en una cosa que hace dudar que lo haga (solo por postear yo, seguro que pepone : Fíjense en el volumen en los dos últimos impulsos, vean que este no acompaña al precio, esto es, el volumen decrece en las subidas y crece en las bajadas. Muchas divergencias entre el precio y el volumen :S


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GT sube de nivel
> 
> *PROSEGUR*
> 
> ...



Dos dudas y una advertenca
1º Es un volumen tan bajo significativo?
2º Puede trazar esas restas de volumen creciente o decreciente simplemente con una raya, sin que exista una distribución estandarizada?
:
Advertenca. Ya sabe que yo no tengo ni idea, solo miro


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GT sube de nivel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo le thankeo como aplaudo cuando me llevan a un concierto dodecafónico. Admiro el esfuerzo y la evolución, y si me dicen que está bien, me lo creo. 

Pero, francamente, no entiendo un carajo.

*En su caso, además, me parece apreciar un manifiesto esfuerzo por dejar a pollastre a la altura del betún, _colorwise_.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> GT sube de nivel
> 
> *PROSEGUR*
> 
> ...



Es una empresa enana,facil de manipular
61 mm de acc, //2,2 mm prestadas// Volumen diario neto=75k ventas
El 80% o 70% de las ventas netas lo ha hecho SCH bil con 271 ticks(casi todos)
Estaran jugando comiendo gacelillas hasta que se hinchen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Dos dudas y una advertenca
> 1º Es un volumen tan bajo significativo?
> 2º Puede trazar esas restas de volumen creciente o decreciente simplemente con una raya, sin que exista una distribución estandarizada?
> :
> Advertenca. Ya sabe que yo no tengo ni idea, solo miro



Advertencia y explicación.

Advertencia: Llevo en la orden menos de un año, ::

1º La importancia del volumen radica en que para que una tendencia sea _saludable_ el volumen debe acompañar al precio (o al revés ya que el volumen precede al precio), esto es, que si la tendencia es alcista el volumen debe crecer; y si es bajista la tendencia, decrecer. 

Como ve, últimamente cuando el precio sube, el volumen baja; y cuando baja el precio, el volumen sube. 

2º Las líneas de volumen las he dibujado para resaltar la tendencia del volumen. Dados mis humildes conocimientos de AT, no le puedo decir si existen patrones estandarizados de volúmenes más allá de crecientes, decrecientes o los picos que se dan en los climax vendedores o compradores, lo siento.

_Me ne vado al letto_, no tumbéis al leuro que estoy notando un encarecimiento de ciertos productos que no me hacen nada de gracia.

@ The Hellion. Lo de los colores es una provocación, que desde que se fué en nochebuena, nos tiene abandonados, sin derrapeitor, chiquiliqueitor, mandrileitor no _semos _nadie. Ni siquiera nos ha dicho el nombre del nuevo módulo. 
*MAL ZEUS MUY MAL​*
@VOTIN Pues entonces se les está viendo el plumero manipulador (o eso quieren que creamos :. ¿donde ha puesto el SL, en hotel 3estrellas o en posada de puerto?


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2012)

Buenas, los índices están a punta de caramelo, no?.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Advertencia y explicación.
> 
> Advertencia: Llevo en la orden menos de un año, ::
> 
> ...



Los hoteles estan resultando un valor muy canijo,no se animara hasta que tenga noticias positivas el mercado
No he puesto nivel de stop,lo haria sobre la marcha la decision
Lo tendre con vistas a medio año,algo pasara
Peor estan las prisas que con las lluvias de hoy no han sacado ningun verde


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los hoteles estan resultando un valor muy canijo,no se animara hasta que tenga noticias positivas el mercado
> No he puesto nivel de stop,lo haria sobre la marcha la decision
> Lo tendre con vistas a medio año,algo pasara
> Peor estan las prisas que con las lluvias de hoy no han sacado ningun verde



Ese cubo de extremento canino ya paso a mejor vida, el dinero invertido y el que dejamos de perder, está disponible para otra aventura. 

Al cubo de garrapatas ese lo espero en 0,61 o cuando repunte. Esos 4.5 centimos por acción perdidos ya me los cobrarécon creces, ya...





edito: pase lo que pase en el mercado, espero que lleve sus hoteles a niveles hoteles 5* GL


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese cubo de extremento canino ya paso a mejor vida, el dinero invertido y el que dejamos de perder, está disponible para otra aventura.
> 
> Al cubo de garrapatas ese lo espero en 0,61 o cuando repunte. Esos 4.5 centimos por acción perdidos ya me los cobrarécon creces, ya...
> 
> ...



Los valores por debajo de 1 son peligrosos,muy inestables
al igual que los de 30 o 60 euros

De 3 a 20 esta bien


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los hoteles estan resultando un valor muy canijo,no se animara hasta que tenga noticias positivas el mercado
> No he puesto nivel de stop,lo haria sobre la marcha la decision
> Lo tendre con vistas a medio año,algo pasara
> Peor estan las prisas que con las lluvias de hoy no han sacado ningun verde



Ánimo!. Las PRISA tendrán su momento cuando les toque. En los chicarros se cumple la máxima de que cuando no suben, bajan ..... y que cuando no bajan, suben. Esto es de perogrullo pero se cumple a rajatabla.


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese cubo de extremento canino ya paso a mejor vida, el dinero invertido y el que dejamos de perder, está disponible para otra aventura.
> 
> Al cubo de garrapatas ese lo espero en 0,61 o cuando repunte. Esos 4.5 centimos por acción perdidos ya me los cobrarécon creces, ya...
> 
> ...



Ya te veo con ganas de volver a entrar. Ese precio quizá sea difícil si es que los mínimos suponen un rebote (doble suelo). Es más fiable los 0,63. Es más, si marca 0,61 y no rebota en el mismo intradía, .... mal negocio.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ene 2012)

el euro quiere irse por el barranco:


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los hoteles estan resultando un valor muy canijo,no se animara hasta que tenga noticias positivas el mercado
> No he puesto nivel de stop,lo haria sobre la marcha la decision
> Lo tendre con vistas a medio año,algo pasara
> Peor estan las prisas que con las lluvias de hoy no han sacado ningun verde



Yo creo que la bolsa hay que verla como lo que realmente es ,compra y venta de negocios. 
A mi me dan a elegir entre comprar todo nh o prisa y me quedo con nh aunque prisa cotice a 0,01, simplemente por su viabilidad financiera. Ahora tb te digo es muy facil hacerles la competencia y ganando en eficiencia, ese es el gran problema (intenta hacer la competencia a bme,cocacola, electricas, una teleco, montar un banco , es casi imposible) .
Eso sin contar todos los hoteles deficitarios que lastran el margen de los buenos. Por ultimo lo que mas daño hace a grandes hoteleras es el cambio de mentalidad surgido bajo el auge de internet.Mucha gente y entre ellos yo me incluyo ya no es fiel a ningun hotel, sobre todo porque ha cambiado la mentalidad "pocos son los que escogen sus vacaciones a traves de agencias de viajes (marsans,iberia...que sin lugar a dudas ayudaban y mucho en la parte cometcial) ahora so muchos los que se rigen por webs comparativas. 
Todo esto dicho desde el cariño ya que soy el 1 q cree que nh vale mucho mas de lo que cuesta.
Por cierto se me ha ocurrido una idea que por lo visto no esta explotada y que tampoco puedo explotarla porque no soy programador.Si alguien lo hace con gusto la utilizare. 
Se trataria de una aplicacion para android que sea como el buscador de acciones de google pero para determinados mercados. Por ej que te de la opcion a buscar compañias en funcion de det parametros por ej : roe»15% ,per«8 ,deuda sobre activo«50% ,dividendo »7%, capitalizacion»500mill , ultimos bpa...Otra idea seria crear una aplicacion que avisará de los cortos

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (11 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ánimo!. Las PRISA tendrán su momento cuando les toque. En los chicarros se cumple la máxima de que cuando no suben, bajan ..... y que cuando no bajan, suben. Esto es de perogrullo pero se cumple a rajatabla.



Mientras cotice sí. De hecho para especuladores rapidos con estos chicharrillos pueden hacer mucho dinero, usted por su operativa creo que es uno de ellos. Yo conozco a alguno que le fue bien una temporada.... tubacex, sos, el problema, fue cuando alguna compaia le recompro las accs y perdio bastante como con telepizza, tb es verdad que iba siempre sin sl.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (11 Ene 2012)

Bueno chicos, no voy a leer tooodo lo escrito hoy. Es tarde y estoy muy cansado y poquito quemado con la M**rda esa de las preferentes que le han colado al anterior presidente de la comunidad. Ahora pretenden que tito Atman les saque las castañas del fuego, que puñetera casualidad me toca ahora el cargo... debo de ser el eslabón perdido entre Papa Noel y el Ministro de Economía.... con lo bien que se tiene que vivir en un caserío sin nadie alrededor...

Sólo paso para compartir mi impresión del AUDJPY. Como ya postee yo ando ahora a vueltas con eyllo y todo parece indicar que ha echo el máximo de un hombro derecho. Yo lo sigo en gráficos de 4 horas. El camino hasta la clavicular puede dar 100 pips cortos y otro tanto de recorrido posterior. Pero el stop por arriba no deja ser muy alegre con el apalancamiento. Cuidado. Yo he doblado la carga con la que jugaba ayer.


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Advertencia: Llevo en la orden menos de un año, ::



No te equivoques, ya formas parte del núcleo duro de la Orden:







_Nico, Guybrush y Claca, los Paladines del Fibo. _


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Ande andará ese pájaro....


----------



## _san_martín_ (11 Ene 2012)

> *Repsol suspendida hasta las 10:30 mientras coloca un 5% de su capital*
> BMS miércoles, 11 enero 2012, 08:39
> Repsol ha sido suspendida de cotización hasta las 10:30 horas por la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV), mientras coloca un 5% de su capital entre inversores profesionales y cualificados.
> 
> ...



Repsol suspendida hasta las 10:30 mientras coloca un 5 de su capital - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

_san_martín_ dijo:


> Repsol suspendida hasta las 10:30 mientras coloca un 5 de su capital - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



Al final las piezas encajan... mucho interés en mantener a REPSOL en zona de máximos, eso sí, con una distribución evidente.


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, miércoles, ya sabéis:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

Buenos días por la mañana.

Hay algún leoncio de cabecera hoy? O seguimos las gacelas correteando como locas por el hilo?


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> _Yo le thankeo como aplaudo cuando me llevan a un concierto dodecafónico. Admiro el esfuerzo y la evolución, y si me dicen que está bien, me lo creo.
> 
> Pero, francamente, no entiendo un carajo._
> 
> *En su caso, además, me parece apreciar un manifiesto esfuerzo por dejar a pollastre a la altura del betún, _colorwise_.





Me he descojonado con ésta del Sr. Hellion


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

MAPFRE:







¿Hace falta explicar nada?


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me he descojonado con ésta del Sr. Hellion



Hoyga ya que pasa por aquí, ¿Sabe algo de su álter ego "MV"?

Ayer no pasó a saludar por el +2,xx% y me extraña mucho, ya que se le ve modesto...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoyga ya que pasa por aquí, ¿Sabe algo de su álter ego "MV"?
> 
> Ayer no pasó a saludar por el +2,xx% y me extraña mucho, ya que se le ve modesto...




¿Saber, yo? Pobre de mí... ¿insinúa que mantengo relaciones extra-foriles con el Sr. MV? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Saber, yo? Pobre de mí... ¿insinúa que mantengo relaciones extra-foriles con el Sr. MV? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Afirmo que junto con MM y Fran200 son ustedes los que manejan el mercado...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Afirmo que junto con MM y Fran200 son ustedes los que manejan el mercado...



Se equivoca, quien mueve el mercado es el sr. ghkghk ::


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se equivoca, quien mueve el mercado es el sr. ghkghk ::



Pero lo hace de modo más inocente... espero XD


----------



## darwinn (11 Ene 2012)

madre mía, el ibex está de mírame y no me toques, lo veo como una puerta de una prisión, abierta de par en par esperando a que entres para cerrarse y dejarte pillado


----------



## ddddd (11 Ene 2012)

Buenos días.

¿Cómo ven una entrada en Gas Natural para el corto plazo desde el lado largo a los precios actuales?

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

Y ya que estamos en la sección diaria de "Quién sabe dónde"...

¿ Quién sabe dónde está.... el Sr. Chinazo_Deslocalizador ?

Tiempo ha que no hoygo de él ni de sus preferencias automovilísticas.


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> MAPFRE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En respuesta al ejercicio propuesto por Maese Claca, para pretendientes a la orden les expongo mi respuesta de novata
- Que si sube del 2,5 comprar pero no esperar grandes ganancias pues en 3 rebotará para abajo. 
Esto sucederá asi mientras el ibex y el conjunto del mercado se mantengan en el lateral. Si una mañana se levanta pepón, todos los valores se contagian, como la gripe


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ven una entrada en Gas Natural para el corto plazo desde el lado largo a los precios actuales?
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo estoy dentro...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ya que estamos en la sección diaria de "Quién sabe dónde"...
> 
> ¿ Quién sabe dónde está.... el Sr. Chinazo_Deslocalizador ?
> 
> Tiempo ha que no hoygo de él ni de sus preferencias automovilísticas.




Pasó a saludar hace tres o cuatro días... Se ve que está liado palmando pasta en otros asuntos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y ya que estamos en la sección diaria de "Quién sabe dónde"...
> 
> ¿ Quién sabe dónde está.... el Sr. Chinazo_Deslocalizador ?
> 
> Tiempo ha que no hoygo de él ni de sus preferencias automovilísticas.



Está más liado que la pata de un romano con su nuevo negocio. Se pasó el otro día para saludar.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está más liado que la pata de un romano con su nuevo negocio. Se pasó el otro día para saludar.



¿ Nuevo negocio ?

Eso me lo he perdido.... no tenía ni idea. ¿ Puede ampliarme información, o es L.A. Confidential ?


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿ Nuevo negocio ?
> 
> Eso me lo he perdido.... no tenía ni idea. ¿ Puede ampliarme información, o es L.A. Confidential ?



Un videoclub de películas formato Beta.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ene 2012)

tiene algun nivel para comentar si quiere, pollastre


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Un videoclub de películas formato Beta.



formato beta ¿qué es?


----------



## tarrito (11 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> formato beta ¿qué es?



Betamax vs VHS: ¿Leyenda Urbana? | Microsiervos (Leyendas Urbanas)


y éste de "regalo" para la forería

Justin Bieber Peruano - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Del tipo de negocio no se nada sr. Pollastre. En su último post se evidenciaba su falta de tino presupuestando ::. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/273857-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-65.html#post5556937



Monlovi dijo:


> Betamax vs VHS: ¿Leyenda Urbana? | Microsiervos (Leyendas Urbanas)
> 
> 
> y éste de "regalo" para la forería
> ...





Me he quedado paralizado durante un par de minutos.....

Necesitamos un apocalipsis zombi para purificar la tierra.


(A veces me doy miedo :


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> tiene algun nivel para comentar si quiere, pollastre



Joven post '85 detected.


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> formato beta ¿qué es?



Esta juventud... :ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

Parece que el ibex no está muy por la labor de seguir subiendo... (por comentar algo de la bolsa y eso)


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me he quedado paralizado durante un par de minutos.....
> 
> Necesitamos un apocalipsis zombi para purificar la tierra.
> 
> ...



Le recuerdo que los zombis comen (¿comían?) cerebros...


----------



## tarrito (11 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Le recuerdo que los zombis comen (¿comían?) cerebros...



cierto! por eso morirían por inanición ienso:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

Uno más de los magníficos ratos que me hace pasar ésta, nuestra comunidad....de verdad, yo también me he quedado parado por un instante, ponderando si vmmp29 se estaba quizás quedando con nosotros, o iba en serio ::

Esto siempre me recuerda que en este foro tenemos un crisol de edades, personalidades y manías más que curioso 

Por lo demás, y acabadas las loas y glorias al foro, debo pedir también el público lapidamiento del forero vmmp29 por no saber lo que es el BETA, y por supuesto, ser completamente ajeno a la primera gran guerra de formatos que vivimos los consumidores en aquellos maravillosos años 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Del tipo de negocio no se nada sr. Pollastre. En su último post se evidenciaba su falta de tino presupuestando ::.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/273857-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-65.html#post5556937
> 
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uno más de los magníficos ratos que me hace pasar ésta, nuestra comunidad....de verdad, yo también me he quedado parado por un instante, ponderando si vmmp29 se estaba quizás quedando con nosotros, o iba en serio ::
> 
> Esto siempre me recuerda que en este foro tenemos un crisol de edades, personalidades y manías más que curioso
> 
> Por lo demás, y acabadas las loas y glorias al foro, debo pedir también el público lapidamiento del forero vmmp29 por no saber lo que es el BETA, y por supuesto, ser completamente ajeno a la primera gran guerra de formatos que vivimos los consumidores en aquellos maravillosos años




Y que, como sucede normalmente, perdió la que hubiera sido mejor para el usuario/consumidor.


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y que, como sucede normalmente, perdió la que hubiera sido mejor para el usuario/consumidor.



Totalmente... aquello no lo entendió ni su padre. BETA era técnicamente superior (vamos, pero abrumadoramente superior), pero ganó el formato con mejores padrinos.


----------



## bluebeetle (11 Ene 2012)

Permítanme recordarles que fue una guerra a tres bandas. 8:

VHS - BETA - 2000

El sistema 2000 incorporaba la extraordinaria capacidad de grabar en ambas caras de la cinta duplicando así la duración de la misma.

Sin embargo este sistema cayó tristemente en el olvido. DEP . No te olvidamos::

Vídeo 2000 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Uno más de los magníficos ratos que me hace pasar ésta, nuestra comunidad....de verdad, yo también me he quedado parado por un instante, ponderando si vmmp29 se estaba quizás quedando con nosotros, o iba en serio ::
> 
> Esto siempre me recuerda que en este foro tenemos un crisol de edades, personalidades y manías más que curioso
> 
> Por lo demás, y acabadas las loas y glorias al foro, debo pedir también el público lapidamiento del forero vmmp29 por no saber lo que es el BETA, y por supuesto, ser completamente ajeno a la primera gran guerra de formatos que vivimos los consumidores en aquellos maravillosos años



bueno soy 29 casi 30,:: bueno no ayer , le dice algo

edito: coño no he comido tarta

en el 85 ya no era bebe, pero no sé lo que es el beta


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Ene 2012)

Jo, que tiempos, aún recuerdo que un vecino grabó el partido del 5-1 a Dinamarca, y lo hizo en Beta. ¿Dónde andará aquella cinta? :o


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Totalmente... aquello no lo entendió ni su padre. BETA era técnicamente superior (vamos, pero abrumadoramente superior), pero ganó el formato con mejores padrinos.



Déjenme recordarles la palabra que hizo ganar a VHS, aún siendo tecnológicamente inferior: Porno.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Jo, que tiempos, aún recuerdo que un vecino grabó el partido del 5-1 a Dinamarca, y lo hizo en Beta. ¿Dónde andará aquella cinta? :o



¿Dónde va a ser? En Marbella... Le harán buen precio por ser forero.


----------



## ddddd (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro...



Finalmente dentro a 12.84. Esperemos que vaya lo mejor posible.

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Le recuerdo que los zombis comen (¿comían?) cerebros...





Monlovi dijo:


> cierto! por eso morirían por inanición ienso:



A ver a ver a ver, ese tipo de zombies quedaron para el pasado, los que ahora están de moda comen todo tipo de carne. 

Panda de carcamales que estáis hechos, que si beta, que si zombies comen cerebro, ¿que es lo siguiente? ¿Que el escay es ideal para tapizar sofás?



P.S. Yo tuve un video β-max :S


----------



## bluebeetle (11 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Déjenme recordarles la palabra que hizo ganar a VHS, aún siendo tecnológicamente inferior: Porno.



¿Era usted usuario de videoclub?

Ah, esos videoclubs con olor a moqueta y plástico, estancias discretamente separadas, expositores con carátulas estrelladamente censuradas, donde se mezclaban los adolescentes de hormonas revueltas, madres y padres con niños en busca de la última de Disney, tipos inquietantes de mirada esquiva...


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

Muy apropiada la foto... incluso se aprecian al fondo pancartas escritas en mandarín... ahora sí que me ha convencido, tengo absolutamente claro que ese es el nuevo negocio de Chinazo_Deslocalizado, todo encaja:

- las pancartas en mandarín
- la foto es de Marbella (si Ud. lo dice en su post, es que es cierto)
- el dependiente del fondo está sentado en la foto. Si se fija, los comerciales de concesionarios suelen pasar mucho tiempo sentados también. Deformación profesional. Todo encaja, como digo. El de la foto es Chinito_Deslocalizador, 100% fijo.

Lo veo clarísimo. Soy cojonudo como analista de inteligencia, interpretando fotografías ::::::



ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Dónde va a ser? En Marbella... Le harán buen precio por ser forero.


----------



## aksarben (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver a ver a ver, ese tipo de zombies quedaron para el pasado, los que ahora están de moda comen todo tipo de carne.
> 
> Panda de carcamales que estáis hechos, que si beta, que si zombies comen cerebro, ¿que es lo siguiente? ¿Que el escay es ideal para tapizar sofás?
> 
> ...



Vivimos en tiempos convulsos. Zombies omnívoros, que corren en plan The Walking Dead, que juegan a la Play en plan Shawn of the Dead... Ya no se respeta nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muy apropiada la foto... incluso se aprecian al fondo pancartas escritas en mandarín... ahora sí que me ha convencido, tengo absolutamente claro que ese es el nuevo negocio de Chinazo_Deslocalizado, todo encaja:
> 
> - las pancartas en mandarín
> - la foto es de Marbella (si Ud. lo dice en su post, es que es cierto)
> ...



mmmm, no se, no se. Algo falla.....ah ya!! Poco porno veo por ahí, bastante poco. :XX:

offtopic videoclubero, el declive de la sociedad occidental es inevitable ::

Por cierto, yo iba uno en el que, si le preguntabas a la dependienta opinión sobre una peli, siempre te decía "mu bonita, eza peli eh mu bonita". Lo mismo con una película de Disney o con una de Jan Claude van Damme. "Eza peli eh mu bonita" :XX: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Panda de carcamales que estáis hechos, que si beta, que si zombies comen cerebro, ¿que es lo siguiente? ¿Que el escay es ideal para tapizar sofás?




Yo iba a sacar encima de la mesa las chaquetas en tonos pastel con brillos de Sonny Crockett y Ricardo Tubbs....


----------



## plusvis (11 Ene 2012)

*Gas*



ddddd dijo:


> Finalmente dentro a 12.84. Esperemos que vaya lo mejor posible.
> 
> Saludos.



Yo tengo unas cuantas a 13.44 y llevan más de un 4% de pérdida, pero claro, hay que descontar el dividendo.

Por otra parte también lo he pensado de comprar más esta mañana dado el valor que es... y aún me lo estoy pensando. Veo que no soy el único.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo iba a sacar encima de la mesa las chaquetas en tonos pastel con brillos de Sonny Crockett y Ricardo Tubbs....



Lo siento pero ya se le han adelantado....







o por el contrario.....


*es ustéc!!!!!*


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Esta juventud... :ouch:



supongo que entonces el sistema 2000, ya ni hablar?)
Vídeo 2000 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Ene 2012)

Tengo una cinta beta casera de cuando era mozo sin ver por no disponer de video Beta... Se está haciendo añeja, el día que lo vea me descojonaré vivo..jajajajaj

Dentro en Repsol tras el bajón del 5% de hoy. Precio más que recomendable para entrar: 22.30e.

Saludos Lángaro...


----------



## bluebeetle (11 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo iba a sacar encima de la mesa las chaquetas en tonos pastel con brillos de Sonny Crockett y Ricardo Tubbs....



(Desde el respeto)
El señor pollastre con sus ídolos:







:XX::XX:


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ene 2012)

Ostion del EUR-USD. El gran guano asoma el ojal para peernos en todos nosotros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Parece que han tirado una de estás en los mercados


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

Bueno, ya estaba apunto de cerrar las posiciones cortas que me quedaban, el umbral del dolor estaba alto pese a que no llegaban al sl...


----------



## darwinn (11 Ene 2012)

joder, y esta caída?


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Tengo una cinta beta casera de cuando era mozo sin ver por no disponer de video Beta... Se está haciendo añeja, el día que lo vea me descojonaré vivo..jajajajaj
> 
> Dentro en Repsol tras el bajón del 5% de hoy. Precio más que recomendable para entrar: 22.30e.
> 
> Saludos Lángaro...



Espero que no termine con un 10% de bajada,que todo puede ser
ayer metieron 8,7 millones de acciones en corto y ya lleva un total de 221 millones
Alguien esta apostando por bajadas fuertes


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> En respuesta al ejercicio propuesto por Maese Claca, para pretendientes a la orden les expongo mi respuesta de novata
> - Que si sube del 2,5 comprar pero no esperar grandes ganancias pues en 3 rebotará para abajo.
> Esto sucederá asi mientras el ibex y el conjunto del mercado se mantengan en el lateral. Si una mañana se levanta pepón, todos los valores se contagian, como la gripe



Cuidado, a la hora de pensar en "donde comprar" es muy importante ver si el precio es de los que respetan resistencias o si hace jugarretas de subeybaja para saltar stops y/o dejar pillados, como es el caso de MAPFRE. La zona de resistencias en MAPFRE, y digo zona, va de los 2,50 a los 2,80 apróximadamente, y sería preciso romperla con muchas ganas para pensar en compras, mientras, toda esa zona es más bien de retirada y recogida de ganancias. 

Como muchas veces he comentando tan importante como un nivel es ver cómo llega el precio, y en esta ocasión vemos que vuelve a llegar a la zona de resistencias luego de una dura lucha céntimo a céntimo y no una escalada vertical como en las subidas más o menos duraderas, en otras palabras, hay una intensa colocación de títulos en esos niveles que impide a la cotización avanzar firme y, por lo tanto, hemos de pensar que esta subida no llegará muy lejos.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2012)

Fitch: "Hay un riesgo material de que España sea degradada a final de mes" - elEconomista.es

Nos degradan y después nos escupirán en un ojo


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Cuidado, a la hora de pensar en "donde comprar" es muy importante ver si el precio es de los que respetan resistencias o si hace jugarretas de subeybaja para saltar stops y/o dejar pillados, como es el caso de MAPFRE. La zona de resistencias en MAPFRE, y digo zona, va de los 2,50 a los 2,80 apróximadamente, y sería preciso romperla con muchas ganas para pensar en compras, mientras, toda esa zona es más bien de retirada y recogida de ganancias.
> 
> Como muchas veces he comentando tan importante como un nivel es ver cómo llega el precio, y en esta ocasión vemos que vuelve a llegar a la zona de resistencias luego de una dura lucha céntimo a céntimo y no una escalada vertical como en las subidas más o menos duraderas, en otras palabras, hay una intensa colocación de títulos en esos niveles que impide a la cotización avanzar firme y, por lo tanto, hemos de pensar que esta subida no llegará muy lejos.



De repsol crees que mañana volvera a caer??
mucho papelon veo,pero hoy no creo que baje mas del 7% para no asustar al gacelio
Volveria ser una jugada maestra dejarla caer hoy un 7% y mañana un 3%
los leoncios no tienen piedad


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Ya asomo repsol por el -6,31%
Este cae al -7% hoy

4 millones lleva vendida la morgan stanley esta mañana.......
le quedan otros 4 o algo menos por colocar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya asomo repsol por el -6,31%
> Este cae al -7% hoy
> 
> 4 millones lleva vendida la morgan stanley esta mañana.......
> le quedan otros 4 o algo menos por colocar



¿Esos son ventas de acciones prestadas o de las que REPSOL les ha encargado que vendan? Intuyo que el efecto sobre el precio no será el mismo ienso:


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Parece que han tirado una de estás en los mercados



No habre llorado de la risa y disfrutar cuando era un enano, al lanzarlas a los bares y restaurantes y ver la gente saliendo con las arcadas y alguno tirando hasta la pota, como crear disturbios de acusaciones e insultos de quien se habia peido.jajaja


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> De repsol crees que mañana volvera a caer??
> mucho papelon veo,pero hoy no creo que baje mas del 7% para no asustar al gacelio
> Volveria ser una jugada maestra dejarla caer hoy un 7% y mañana un 3%
> los leoncios no tienen piedad



A tan corto plazo no sabría decirte, pero ya sabes que hace unos días comenté que cuando cumpliera el objetivo era venta inmediata sin dejar el más mínimo margen, cosa que hoy se ve justificada. Pues bien, siguiendo el mismo razonamiento, durante las próximas semanas debería seguir cayendo, porque lo que ha hecho REPOSL -o está en ello-, es un bonito techo, independientemente de si rebota y vuelve a acercarse a la zona de máximos.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esos son ventas de acciones prestadas o de las que REPSOL les ha encargado que vendan? Intuyo que el efecto sobre el precio no será el mismo ienso:



Dicen que prestadas,pero claro,no hay diferencia que sea una cosa u otra en los efectos del mercado
Todo dependera del papel que pueda absorver el mercado,dinero no hay mucho 
y papel sobra


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> A tan corto plazo no sabría decirte, pero ya sabes que hace unos días comenté que cuando cumpliera el objetivo era venta inmediata sin dejar el más mínimo margen, cosa que hoy se ve justificada. Pues bien, siguiendo el mismo razonamiento, durante las próximas semanas debería seguir cayendo, porque lo que ha hecho REPOSL -o está en ello-, es un bonito techo, independientemente de si rebota y vuelve a acercarse a la zona de máximos.



No hay suficiente dinero en el gacelio para mandar tanta pasta al san y ahora a repsol
¿quien sera la proxima?
Cuando sequen el mercado y se queden solo los traders diarios y los leoncios habra bajadas y gordas


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2012)

Claca, como ves a IAG, posibilidad de llegar a 2?


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Claca, como ves a IAG, posibilidad de llegar a 2?



No la contempleo en estos momentos. 1,85, tal vez, más allá de eso lo veo difícil.


----------



## AssGaper (11 Ene 2012)

Hola???? y esa pedazo de apuñalada que acaban de meter?


----------



## diosmercado (11 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hola???? y esa pedazo de apuñalada que acaban de meter?



Preguntaselo a Carpatos, que hoy esta que ni mea. No se que de Merkel comenta... excusas.

Toca seguir haciendo brasas para preparar un buen asado, cada vez esta mas cerca.


----------



## diosmercado (11 Ene 2012)

Tenemos perroflautada de turno con Merkel. Que esperais?


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Preguntaselo a Carpatos, que hoy esta que ni mea. No se que de Merkel comenta... excusas.
> 
> Toca seguir haciendo brasas para preparar un buen asado, cada vez esta mas cerca.



Le han jodido sus largos seguro


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Tenemos perroflautada de turno con Merkel. Que esperais?



Que puede pegar un rebote de mucho cuidado


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

Lo bueno de llevar BME es que te da lo mismo lo que haga el Ibex. Bailas solo.


----------



## FranR (11 Ene 2012)

Muyyyy guanas tardes....veremos al san caer un 4% hoy????


----------



## Janus (11 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Muyyyy guanas tardes....veremos al san caer un 4% hoy????



Hoy no parece que sea así. Pero todo se andará :XX:

Vamos a ver cómo funcionan esos techos y si hoy el SP marca una vela como la de ayer pero en rojo. Podría ser una figura de vuelta muy bonita en máximos.

Templad los hierros!. Va a ser muy divertido.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

El EURUSD es un pozo sin fondo.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Ene 2012)

Caemos como dios manda o no? Esta ahi tonteando...


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

Dentro de MCD a 99,89$, cartera eterna y primera operacion del año.

Al menos me pagare las hamburguesas con los dividendos.


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo bueno de llevar BME es que te da lo mismo lo que haga el Ibex. Bailas solo.



Bailar solo mola, pero en este país mola más ser marioneta:



> Jiménez (Asuntos Exteriores) otorgó el 21 de noviembre de 2011 (un día después de las elecciones) una *"subvención de 70.337 euros* a la “Fundación Pueblo para Pueblo” para que desarrolle durante nueve meses en España el “*Aumento del conocimiento y participación escolar* sobre los ODM (Objetivos de Desarrollo del Milenio) *a través de marionetas de materiales reciclados*”.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

¿Se puede saber qué tripa se le ha roto a KO? Esta noche desde el ordenador investigo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Visilleras (11 Ene 2012)

Poco guano veo hoy.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber qué tripa se le ha roto a KO? Esta noche desde el ordenador investigo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



No veo noticias malas en google finance ni bloomberg. Que raro.


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bailar solo mola, pero en este país mola más ser marioneta:



acabo de comer jo,:vomito:


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber qué tripa se le ha roto a KO? Esta noche desde el ordenador investigo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



UBS la ha degradado a Neutral. 

Dicen que la exposición a divisas extranjeras perjudica a sus resultados, que los volúmenes se están moderando y que sus activos en el extranjero se devalúan.

También ha degradado a Pesi. Aparentemente, el refresco del futuro va a ser Casera Cola.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

No deja de tener guasa que UBS degrada las perspectivas de nadie. Y mas de KO, pero bueno.


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

¿Se supone que ING ya rellena el W-8BEN para que los USA solo retenga un 15%, no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> UBS la ha degradado a Neutral.
> 
> Dicen que la exposición a divisas extranjeras perjudica a sus resultados, que los volúmenes se están moderando y que sus activos en el extranjero se devalúan.
> 
> También ha degradado a Pesi. Aparentemente, el refresco del futuro va a ser Casera Cola.



Al ritmo que vamos, será agua from the grifo ::


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

Hay que joder con los genios de UBS, uhhhhhhh, Coca Cola esta expuesta a riesgo de divisas, uhhhhhhh.

Algo asi como 100 años. Y todo por no decir que el euro se esta yendo al guano mas rapido que el dolar, o algo asi.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2012)

IAG en 1.84...... vender o mantener, esa es la cuestion.....


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Se puede saber qué tripa se le ha roto a KO? Esta noche desde el ordenador investigo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



¿al final cual elegistes?


----------



## tarrito (11 Ene 2012)

soportes y resistencias del avatar de "The Hellion"

y para forer@s avanzad@s, si me dice el ticker, pues ya me hace un gran favor


----------



## The Hellion (11 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> acabo de comer jo,:vomito:



Espero que haya hecho la digestión 

70.337 euros para monigotes reciclados

250.000 euros para un festival de cine africano en Tarifa

125.000 euros para desarrollo de políticos y funcionarios

108.676 euros para sensibilizar a jóvenes de 7 pueblos en la lucha contra la pobreza

100.000 euros para cine de alternosexuales

150.000 euros para la educación para el desarrollo en la universidad

43.162 euros para sinergias feministas

195.283 para veterinarios sin fronteras, proyecto "Somos lo que comemos" 

208.875 euros para universitarias por la economía más justa

154.055 euros para madera justa

290.000 euros para fomentar el comercio justo en España

Total: 1.470.000 euros.

Y lo mejor del caso es que esas ayudas a proyectos nacionales las concede la Ministra de Asuntos Exteriores en medio de un paquete de ayudas de 63 millones de euros, un día después de perder las elecciones, pero las están pagando los del nuevo gobierno, que han tenido tiempo para subir los impuestos, pero no para parar estas majaderías.

Eso sí, lo malo para la economía nacional es poder meter cortos y ejpecular sin tener las acciones 2 años.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> soportes y resistencias del avatar de "The Hellion"
> 
> y para forer@s avanzad@s, si me dice el ticker, pues ya me hace un gran favor



Kandisky también tradeaba


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2012)

Hete aquí que me encontraba en mi escritorio firmando unos importantes papeles cuando de repente, la imagen tamaño natural de Claca que preside el oratorio empezó a llorar lágrimas de sangre.

Horror !

De inmediato concurrí al Foro del Ibex y pude observar que, entre los múltiples y diversos asuntos de la agenda del día se habían realizado diferentes invocaciones místicas.

===

Cómo andan ? 

Tengo que reconocer que es una falta de respeto y atención cuando un _habitué_ desaparece sin dar más señales de vida.

Avisé en mi caso que tenía sólo un "mes sabático" para dedicarme al tema -mes que disfruté como un bogavante que escapa de la trampa- y juro que hice intentos por "darme una vuelta" más de una vez pero el hilo del Ibex es como los cigarrillos... o cortas la adicción o sigues en ella... no se puede "pasar un ratillo y nada más".

De más está decirles que los extraño muchísimo. La diferencia horaria y mis tareas hacen imposible que pase más seguido.

De todos modos cada año tengo tres meses para usarlos a mi gusto y, ya veré en qué momento de este 2012 regreso a convivir con los contertulios habituales.

Un gran abrazo para todos. Realmente se los extraña.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Ene 2012)

Hay un festival de mechas en las velas en toda la sesión usana

Como les den por encenderlas...


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2012)

Hoy no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios porque he salido y al parecer ha ocurrido algo raro con mis datos porque tengo unos cuantos cortes y recuperaciones, esto no afecta a mis datos de diario pero si a los de intradía y me imposibilita poner el informe de volumen de hoy.

De todas formas puedo decir lo que ha ocurrido en subasta, han comprado unos 145 contratos.

No saco conclusiones hoy, aunque resulta curioso que solo me ha pasado con el Ibex, los datos de otros futuros me salen todos correctos, en fin, mañana tendrá que ser, lo siento mucho por los afectados.


----------



## Mulder (11 Ene 2012)

Nico dijo:


> Hete aquí que me encontraba en mi escritorio firmando unos importantes papeles cuando de repente, *la imagen tamaño natural de Claca que preside el oratorio empezó a llorar lágrimas de sangre*.



En una palabra: impagable!

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Poco a poco sigo desarrollando el bearsniffer ::

Lo último es pintar en distinto color los cortos que se declaran en días distíntos.

Pongo el gráfico que resulta de Cocacola 







Vemos como los malandrines subieron el precio ayer a la vez que se jinchaban de meter cortos. !Que fenómenos!


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poco a poco sigo desarrollando el bearsniffer ::
> 
> Lo último es pintar en distinto color los cortos que se declaran en días distíntos.
> 
> ...



Y toda esa información le cabe en la cabeza, su talla (de sombrero pirata) debe ser enorme


Yo como sigo sin saber subir gráficos, pues solo miro.
Amadeus me parece que esta a buen tiro, si algún Maese Benéfico quiere confirmarlo, Será agraciado con rayos beatíficos


----------



## patilltoes (11 Ene 2012)

Moola el grafico.


----------



## J-Z (11 Ene 2012)

Amadeus tiene pinta de irse a ~11.8 espera ahí.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿al final cual elegistes?



Por el momento ninguna, aunque me da que PG ha llegado a un punto en el que le va a costar Dios y ayuda subir.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (11 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> IAG en 1.84...... vender o mantener, esa es la cuestion.....



IAG:







Por eso decía que los 1,85 sí los podía ver, pero más no. Debido a la volatilidad del valor, cierto, podría dilatar, pero de momento nada me hace pensar que vaya a poder con el canal bajista, y pese a superar esos 1,85 seguiría en resistencia.


----------



## ghkghk (11 Ene 2012)

Bankinter esta un 30% por encima de mínimos anuales, en comparación con sus hermanos mayores está fortísimo. Y pensar que tuve 90.000 euros a 3.53 o similar... Recuerdo que Tonuel me riñó por vender. TONUEL RIÑENDO A ALGUIEN POR VENDER UN BANCO YENDO LARGO!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IAG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al final las mantengo a ver que pasa mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Ene 2012)

Actualización del Bearsniffer, pinta más bonito (lo _he _de automatizar....)

Estos son todos los datos del mes de enero.







Lo siguiente, dividir el volumen de cortos entre el volumen total diario...


Edito, si alguno quiere que postee el informe bearsniffer de algún valor, que lo diga y lo posteo por la mañana. 

Recuerdo que estos datos son del BATS, mercado en el que se negocian valores del NYSE y el NASDAQ pero que maneja volúmenes mucho menores.
Así que la info que de, que cada uno la interprete como sepa.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Al final las mantengo a ver que pasa mañana.



Te vas a arrepentir,a ese valor no lo entiende ni su padre


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Atencion
Mañana mas bajada de repsol
Hoy se han prestado 16 millones de acc ,ya tiene un total de 238 millones prestadas
En general hay tendencia de deshacer cortos,salvo en algunos valores

Las vendidas netas han sido de 8 millones,me faltan otros 8 para llegar a 16
¿¿Patadon hacia abajo con los restantes 8 para comprar luego en 21 euros???


----------



## VOTIN (11 Ene 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora nh hoteles

Dia pepon,los chinos parece que estan comprando,75k a 2,14
vendieron a 2,18 y 2,20 de media los 5 millones de acc
mientras no superemos la cotizacion de 2,32 no estaremos libres de los chinos

Esperemos que no tiren de nuevo hacia abajo y les de por ping pongnear hasta los dos 2,20 y luego pa tras hasta los 2,09.......
Aunque se han prestado 45k acciones nuevas esperamos que solo sean de minoristas y no tengan transcendencia
Por lo demas,muy bien


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2012)

Seguimos en las mismas.


----------



## vigobay (11 Ene 2012)

Para los que aún creen en los largos dejo un par de comentarios de otros foros en los que se ve que la subida de las bolsas de estos días no se sostiene por ningún lado. Además de por el bajo volumen todo está lleno de divergencias bajistas.



jam14 dijo:


> BALTIC DRY INDEX (BDIY:IND)
> 
> 
> *-2.895%* VALUE: 1,308.000 USD
> ...



Y para confirmarlo este otro mensaje en otro hilo en el que entre otras cosas se aprecia que China ya no es lo que era:



alcarria es mi nación dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con un colega consignatario por teléfono,el tío curra de abogado para una importante empresa de servicios marítimos.
> Me ha comentado que desde hace 1 semana tienen barcos desperdigados por todo el mundo sin cargar ,sin pedido,y lo que es peor,otros con la carga dentro y que se han venido las operaciones para atrás y no saben donde dirigirse(es la primera vez que ve esto en 10 años de experiencia que tiene).
> En varios casos se ha dado que que se ha descargado la carga y nadie ha aparecido para recepcionarla pues han suspendido pagos previamente.
> me comenta que muchísimos problemas con china,que se están yendo a la mierda, que empiezan a no trabajar con mucha gente de allí, que hay problemas muy gordos,que si esto sigue así vamos a ver un colapso mundial de comercio durante 2012, hay un 40% de la flota sin asignación alguna,que el daño del precio del petroleo está siendo acojonante...................
> ...


----------



## bertok (11 Ene 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Para los que aún creen en los largos dejo un par de comentarios de otros foros en los que se ve que la subida de las bolsas de estos días no se sostiene por ningún lado. Además de por el bajo volumen todo está lleno de divergencias bajistas.
> 
> 
> 
> Y para confirmarlo este otro mensaje en otro hilo en el que entre otras cosas se aprecia que China ya no es lo que era:



Hamijo, la evolución de la economía poco tiene que ver con las bolsas.

Éstas se menean con flujos monetarios y subirán en el momento en el que la mayor expectativa de rentabilidad (a un riesgo asumible) esté en las bolsas.

Si el chulibex rompe al alza los 8800 (a día de hoy no lo veo), habrá que subir al tren.


----------



## Silenciosa (11 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IAG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevo siguiendo IAG un tiempo.

Creo seguirá tocando la resistencia y en unos pocos días se irá para abajo a los 1,73 -1.74 y si el mercado empieza a caer como tiene pinta la veremos en los 1.54 en unas semanas.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2012)

Curioso debate, por un lado el SP patina algo porque no termina de fugarse hacia arriba con fuerza ... que no está nada claro que lo vaya a hacer .............. y sin embargo hay multitud de valores individuales tremendamente potentes:
-La banca británica está fuerte y cada vez más alta .... y los bancos llevan unos días recuperando y cerrando con fuerza al final del día.
-La banca usana está muy potente a día de hoy. Especialmente BoA.
-Las solares usanas, mejor ni mencionarlas. Las que puse el otro día en el hilo han subido de media más del 20% y algunos por encima del 36%, SI, HA SIDO HOY.
-La commodities están mejorando excepto la mineras de plata que hoy se han pegado la leche por la sesión de Hecla Mining.

Acertar ahora es bastante difícil, quizá de lo más fiable que hay es abrir un cono en opciones con strike sobre el precio actual aprox. Mover seguro que se va a mover, seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Hasta Mayo, creo que habrá peponismo.

Los usanos son el principal referente para escoger buenos valores.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Vaya hace 4 dias algunos decian que hasta mediados-finales de enero pepon y luego fiesta. Ahora ya mayo... en fin, pasara lo que tenga que pasar eso esta claro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2012)

Hola chicos, escribo desde un bicho que no es el mío (lo tengo en proceso viral y no sé como tratarlo, a ver si mi hermano que controla de ese mundillo..) y en el que no tengo instaladas las plataformas (por eso no cuelgo nada). Simplemente, ya que veo que se usan las estructuras de impulso, citar varias cosas por si os puede servir de ayuda:
- Un 2º impulso alcista (en general muy probables, y más en rebote del 38,2), unicamente se anula cuando se rompen los mínimos de ese 2º (no confundir con los máximos del 1º). Ejemplos lo hay (Abertis, Enagases y otras..). En el caso de que se anule, es altamente probable que vuelva al origen del movimiento anterior.
- Sobre el trazado del primer impulso (muy importante, en donde empezar a dibujar el mínimo): El inicio siempre se trata desde el mínimo de en general de los movimientos laterales que forman suelo y que rompe la primera resistencia (no tiene que ser ni el primer mínimo, ni el absoluto, el primero desde el que rompe la resistencia). Lo contrario sirve para los bajistas.
- Mientras que los precios respeten la directriz que une los mínimos de los 2 impulsos (en una tendencia alcista, no hay mayor soporte que dicha directriz y al contrario), la cosa va bien. Unicamente si la pierde, pero se produce un movimiento lateral (tb hay algún ejemplo creo actualmente) podremos interpretar que se meterá otra vez en la tendencia principal.
- El fallo del 3º impulso, al igual que el segundo, viene dado desde aquel en que se inició y después el objetivo de precios suele ser el final del primer impulso y el principio del segundo.
Bueno, pues nada, para el que lo quiera y tenga fé en el análisis técnico..ienso:


----------



## The Hellion (12 Ene 2012)

Si pides







y te sacan 







y luego la cosa se lía













Uno no es culpable ¿verdad? Es como lo de los cortos: a mí mi broker me dejó, y yo pensé que se podía. 

Yo pedí un botellín de agua con gas y he vuelto cuatro horas después con una manga del quince... y esta noche tenía que trabajar. :XX::XX:


----------



## faraico (12 Ene 2012)

Que te quiten lo "bailao" Hellion.


Por cierto, una consulta....hace poco pedí el traspaso de acciones, que me las pasaran desde el Santander a Bankinter.

Pero dije que me pasaran, de las SAN que tengo, todas salvo 1.000, a efectos de que se me quedaran esas mil en el santander y así no me cobrsen comisiones de servicio debido al plan queremos ser tu banco:vomito:

han dado orden y los lumbreras me han traspasado todas:ouch:

Mañana iré a hablar con el que me lo hizo....sabéis si cuando se da una orden, se han de traspasar todas, o por el contrario yo...de 1.900 acciones que tenía, puedo exigir que me traspasen 900 y dejarme 1000 allí?:rolleye:


En otro orden de cosas...futuros según igmarkets en ligero verde...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2012)

Janus, esas solares... había que echarle huevos para meterse, muy complicadas...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!



vigobay dijo:


> Acabo de hablar con un colega consignatario por teléfono,el tío curra de abogado para una importante empresa de servicios marítimos.
> Me ha comentado que desde hace 1 semana tienen barcos desperdigados por todo el mundo sin cargar ,sin pedido,y lo que es peor,otros con la carga dentro y que se han venido las operaciones para atrás y no saben donde dirigirse(es la primera vez que ve esto en 10 años de experiencia que tiene).
> En varios casos se ha dado que que se ha descargado la carga y nadie ha aparecido para recepcionarla pues han suspendido pagos previamente.
> me comenta que muchísimos problemas con china,que se están yendo a la mierda, que empiezan a no trabajar con mucha gente de allí, que hay problemas muy gordos,que si esto sigue así vamos a ver un colapso mundial de comercio durante 2012, hay un 40% de la flota sin asignación alguna,que el daño del precio del petroleo está siendo acojonante...................
> ...



Como curiosidad al respecto ayer me llamó bastante la atención que en el trozo de mar que hay delante del puerto de Alicante vi cuatro cargueros parados, uno de ellos bastante grande, algo que no es normal ya que normalmente se ven uno o dos como mucho (y moviéndose), nunca había visto cuatro, además se que estaban parados porque los vi en el trayecto de ida y 3 horas después, al volverme, los volví a ver todos en el mismo sitio.

Supongo que esos barcos no están amarrados a puerto porque ya están todos los espacios cogidos por otros cargueros.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Uno no es culpable ¿verdad? Es como lo de los cortos: a mí mi broker me dejó, y yo pensé que se podía.
> 
> Yo pedí un botellín de agua con gas y he vuelto cuatro horas después con una manga del quince... y esta noche tenía que trabajar. :XX::XX:



Ud. es culpable de tener amistades peligrosas


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Vaya tela los resultados de Banesto...

Banesto ganó 125,1 millones de euros en 2011, el 72,8% menos - elEconomista.es


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

El ibex con gap al alza, otra vez.

Mi stop sigue en 8566, pero a ver si baja bien, porque no hace más que tocar cierta zona sexual...

Al sr. MV ni está ni se le espera por lo que veo...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2012)

1 hora sin posts..

¿donde se han metido los animadores?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ene 2012)

Es que sólo tienen la coreografía de:





Dame una G









Dame una U









Dame una A









Dame una N









Dame una O












Y claro, en ratos como este...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Va a haber meneo en unos momentos

oh, si


----------



## darwinn (12 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Va a haber meneo en unos momentos
> 
> oh, si



Pues a ver si es verdad, porque vaya coñazo.

Estoy echando un ojo a GAS hoy, no tiene mala pinta del todo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdad, porque vaya coñazo.
> 
> Estoy echando un ojo a GAS hoy, no tiene mala pinta del todo



Están esperando a la subasta español, (bueno ese es el pretexto), pero también tenemos unos datos interesantes a las 14:30h en yankilandia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2012)

bearsniffer, calentito-calentito recién salido del horno


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están esperando a la subasta español, (bueno ese es el pretexto), pero también tenemos unos datos interesantes a las 14:30h en yankilandia



Para bien o para mal?


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

La subasta va a salir decente por que lo mandan los de arriba, de hecho en vez de subir el bono como es habitual en dia de subasta esta bajando bastante. No interesa meter miedo por algo.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Para bien o para mal?



Yo creo que le meterán un buen impulso hacia arriba pero a la tarde con los usanos espabilados esto empezará a caer y quedarse planos.

Pero como sabe es pura lotería.


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> bearsniffer, calentito-calentito recién salido del horno



Apple si consigues pillarla cuando pegue el guanazo puedes forrarte. El problema es que es un territorio con demasiados leoncios y se van a encargar de que las gacelas no les quiten su presa...


----------



## << 49 >> (12 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Por cierto, una consulta....hace poco pedí el traspaso de acciones, que me las pasaran desde el Santander a Bankinter.
> 
> Pero dije que me pasaran, de las SAN que tengo, todas salvo 1.000, a efectos de que se me quedaran esas mil en el santander y así no me cobrsen comisiones de servicio debido al plan queremos ser tu banco:vomito:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que se puede, pero independientemente de que se pueda o no, si entendieron la orden que les diste, debieron seguirla al pie de la letra, y si no la entendieron o sí la entendieron pero no se podía hacer, debieron haberte consultado primero. En resumen, me parece perfectamente reclamable. En tu caso, una vez que ellos admitan la cagada, sería cuestión de traspasar 1000 otra vez y que se hagan cargo de los gastos que te cobre el otro banco. O si el otro banco te cobra menos, aprovecha y di al Santander que no tienes que pagar por un servicio no solicitado (cual es traspasar *todas* las acciones). El Banco de España es muy claro en estas cosas, no se puede cobrar por una cosa que no has pedido.

Edito: Por supuesto que se puede. He intentado traspasar unas acciones desde ING y mira lo que me sale.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Alguien me puede explicar la presion hacia arriba que tiene el petroleo con el eur/usd desmoronandose??? se estan cargando de oro negro para protegerse ante algo?

Vaya meneo hacia arriba por cierto.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Esto va muy rapido de repente.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

> La demanda supera a la oferta en 1,8 veces en el nuevo bondo a 3 años, con una rentabilidad media del 3,384% rentabilidad media.
> 
> Vende 2.503 millones de euros en bonos vencimiento 2016 a una rentabilidad máxima del 3,883%. La demanda supera a la oferta en 2,2 veces vs. 2,9 veces anterior.



Lo dicho. Ej lo que hay.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ene 2012)

Esperando el guano, esperando el guano... pasará enero y seguiremos semi alcistas. Creo que el canal 8.350-8.600 sigue siendo una mina para el que lo lleva utilizando hace ya semanas.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Ene 2012)

Entro en Abertis....veremos


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 Ene 2012)

fuera de IAG en 1.854.... ahora donde me meto???????


----------



## Seren (12 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Pues a ver si es verdad, porque vaya coñazo.
> 
> Estoy echando un ojo a GAS hoy, no tiene mala pinta del todo



Ayer estuve dudando si entrar en gas natural o acerinox y al final opté por gas.
¿Sabe o alguien sabe si es muy de seguir al mercado o suele distanciarse? ¿Soportes y resistencias importantes?


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ene 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen, please


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de IAG en 1.854.... ahora donde me meto???????




Ahora esperas a ver qué pasa en los 8.600... O eso, o BME que descontando dividendo entregado hace unos días va ya casi por los 22.50 y además su relación con el Ibex es nula.


----------



## Seren (12 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar la presion hacia arriba que tiene el petroleo con el eur/usd desmoronandose??? se estan cargando de oro negro para protegerse ante algo?
> 
> Vaya meneo hacia arriba por cierto.



La energía y por supuesto el petroleo le favorece que a las energías renovables les vaya mal, y las dudas con la solar, eólica, etc.. en esta crisis se ha hecho patente, ya que todavía no son tan rentables. 
Hasta que no acabe la crisis o las renovables mejoren su eficacia supongo que seguirá asi.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Seren dijo:


> La energía y por supuesto el petroleo le favorece que a las energías renovables les vaya mal, y las dudas con la solar, eólica, etc.. en esta crisis se ha hecho patente, ya que todavía no son tan rentables.
> Hasta que no acabe la crisis o las renovables mejoren su eficacia supongo que seguirá asi.



Gracias por la respuesta. Esta claro que las renovables van de culo, cuesta abajo y sin freno. Solo hay que ver a los de vestas anunciando despidos hoy y ayer Silicio Solar.


Por cierto que asco de titulares con la subasta, "exito de las medidas de Rajoy, el tesoro coloca el doble de lo esperado... y tal".


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ene 2012)

Buena operacion


----------



## VLADELUI (12 Ene 2012)

Acabo de comprar 10.000 SAN. Si esta gente mueven los hilos en un año o dos ganaré algo ¿no?. Dividendo en ¿acciones o en metálico?

Gracias.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ene 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Acabo de comprar 10.000 SAN. Si esta gente mueven los hilos en un año o dos ganaré algo ¿no?. Dividendo en ¿acciones o en metálico?
> 
> Gracias.




Esto es como una porra, una lotería. Si tuviera que decir: en un año no, en dos sí. Dividendos mezclados.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

A volar!!! hoy seria un buen dia para pegar un hachazo pabajo y joder a los deudeuforicos.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Mulder como va el volumen, please



Acabo de ver una compra de unos 2288 contratos en 8490, hace una hora más o menos, parece que la cosa va en serio.

Me he quedado un poco sorprendido porque me ha parecido un error de mis datos otra vez, pero lo he revisado y esta todo correcto.


----------



## VLADELUI (12 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esto es como una porra, una lotería. Si tuviera que decir: en un año no, en dos sí. Dividendos mezclados.



Gracias.

A medio/largo pienso que siempre habrá un pecio bueno. Ejque tengo que fnanciarme el 2013 que me quedo con el subsidio de desempleo (o hasta sin eso).


----------



## ghkghk (12 Ene 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> A medio/largo pienso que siempre habrá un pecio bueno. Ejque tengo que fnanciarme el 2013 que me quedo con el subsidio de desempleo (o hasta sin eso).



No soy nadie, repito nadie, para dar un consejo así, pero no metería en bolsa el dinero del comer. Y menos en SAN, que igual está en 7 que en 3.80... Para eso, hay empresas muchísimo más estables en cuanto a su cotización.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2012)

Mulder, hablas de futuros del ibex? porque el acumulado de la sesion es 2987 contratos.

a esa hora no veo un pico de 2288 contratos...


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de ver una compra de unos 2288 contratos en 8490, hace una hora más o menos, parece que la cosa va en serio.
> 
> Me he quedado un poco sorprendido porque me ha parecido un error de mis datos otra vez, pero lo he revisado y esta todo correcto.



A pecho descubierto?


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Mulder, hablas de futuros del ibex? porque el acumulado de la sesion es 2987 contratos.
> 
> a esa hora no veo un pico de 2288 contratos...



El volumen acumulado que veo ahora mismo es de 3035 contratos en el futuro del Ibex. Por cierto a esa hora en mi gráfico del Ibex tengo un gap y se que los datos están correctos.




Adriangtir dijo:


> A pecho descubierto?



Si señor, en plan a-saco-paco.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen acumulado que veo ahora mismo es de 3035 contratos en el futuro del Ibex. Por cierto a esa hora en mi gráfico del Ibex tengo un gap y se que los datos están correctos.



3035 - 2288 = 700 y pico contratos de 9 de la mañana a 11 de la mañana?

o los 2288 contratos no aparecen por ningun lado excepto en sus datos, o las cuentas no salen.

sin acritud, pero no entiendo como desparecen 2288 contratos del acumulado y de la vela en cuestion.


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> 3035 - 2288 = 700 y pico contratos de 9 de la mañana a 11 de la mañana?
> 
> o los 2288 contratos no aparecen por ningun lado excepto en sus datos, o las cuentas no salen.
> 
> sin acritud, pero no entiendo como desparecen 2288 contratos del acumulado y de la vela en cuestion.



700 y pico contratos en 2 horas de trading es bastante normal últimamente en el Ibex, un día gacelero como otro cualquiera. Por otra parte mis datos están bien, puede que el que me los envía no los tenga bien, pero esa ya es otra historia.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

A ver si aguanta el entorno de los 1300

Ya veo a Gandalf asomando la vara


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Ene 2012)

Otra vez "ni p'alante ni p'atras" de lado como los cangrejos.... 








Debe ser hora de ir a comer, solo pienso en cosas comestibles. ñam ñam


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Ene 2012)

Curioso el cabreo que tiene el "aprendiz de bolsa" con la trampa de REPSOL:
La bolsa es una lucha transparente entre la oferta y la demanda

No soy ningún un experto, pero creo que razón no le falta. Yo mismo llevaba tiempo poniendole ojos a REPSOL, aunque por suerte no entré (mucho mejor las PRISAs, donde va a parar xDxD).


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

En cinco minutos más meneo...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Jur

Dato del paro chungo

Están metiendo leña


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur
> 
> Dato del paro chungo
> 
> Están metiendo leña



¿Al horno o a las gacelas para ablandar la carne? :ouch:


PD: ¿Alguno usa Clicktrade o algún broker con plataforma basada en la de Saxobank? De ser así, ¿os va fatal hoy?


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Mulder si sus maquinitas no fallaron, una de dos, o el Leoncio salió mal herido o es el que ha provocado el desplome


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Al horno o a las gacelas para ablandar la carne? :ouch:



A ambas

Sobre todo a los pardales del ibex que han metido el saco de contratos cuando ha pegado el rebote. Si no han salido a tiempo, tienen que estar respirando como un ñu cuando le agarra la nuez un león.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ambas
> 
> Sobre todo a los pardales del ibex que han metido el saco de contratos cuando ha pegado el rebote. Si no han salido a tiempo, tienen que estar respirando como un ñu cuando le agarra la nuez un león.



No podría ser una barrida de stops para seguir subiendo?


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No podría ser una barrida de stops para seguir subiendo?



Han metido mucho papel, 

Lo que yo creo es que lo van a dejar subir para recibir otra somanta de palos en las costillas , luego ya tiran de la cadena (tal vez no para hoy)


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Tranquilo mi stop no lo han reventado....pero están consiguiendo meterme el miedo en el cuerpo con mis cortos...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No podría ser una barrida de stops para seguir subiendo?



Una pregunta dado que miro el gráfico en diario con un punto de vista de gacela miope... ¿podríamos estar en la parte alta de un hombro derecho? (con primer H el 21/12 - la C el 03/01 - y la otra H hoy o mañana)

PD: Hablo del IBEX, y recalco mi absoluta inexperiencia. :o


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Pues la verdad es que ahora que lo dice si se asemeja...a ver si cumple y dibuja el pulgar del pie izquierdo...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tranquilo mi stop no lo han reventado....pero están consiguiendo meterme el miedo en el cuerpo con mis cortos...



Yo creo que es mal momento para estar corto, aunque si logras llegar a final de enero con ellos puede que ganes


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Espectacular grafica del petroleo a partir de la apertura americana. Se me ha dislocado la cervical.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Ene 2012)

Quien estaba también en Enagas ? 
Era usted Sr, ANHQV?

Vaya mañanita más hermosa y ahora un buen subidón


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Ibex: Al agua patos

El SP con músculo para bajar a los 1279


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ibex: Al agua patos
> 
> El SP con músculo para bajar a los 1279



estamos en lo mas alto del segundo hombro del H-C-H del sp500 8:


----------



## patilltoes (12 Ene 2012)

Joder, vaya velacas.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

leyendo los anteriores post de dias pasados , veo como los foreros de burbuja pierden facilmente la FED y tambien los dineros


----------



## Estilicón (12 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tranquilo mi stop no lo han reventado....pero están consiguiendo meterme el miedo en el cuerpo con mis cortos...



A mi ya me han quitado las ganas de cortos por hoy. Entré corto en TEF a 13,55 y he tenido que pasar sangre, sudor y lágrimas para cerrar en 13,45 , osea, quitando comisiones, sacar una chusta.

Hoy no parece haber ganas de guano. Aunque igual lo mismo empiezan ahora que me he ido yo. No sería la primera vez ::.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

los indicadores me dicen que el sp500 lleva ya mucho tiempo sobrecomprado , gracias a cantidad de gacelas 

lo mismo otros indices grandes , en el ibex no paran de vender los grandes mientras los pekes lo compran to :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Fue husmear los 1300 y a la calle


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

H-C-H en el sp500 , estamos en la puntita del segundo hombro , con eso creo que lo digo to 8:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ene 2012)

Grecia parece que puede salir del euro, estan los mercados empezando a descontar?. Cuidado con los bancos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Grecia parece que puede salir del euro, estan los mercados empezando a descontar?. Cuidado con los bancos.



"Grecia tendrá que salir de la Eurozona, nunca podrá pagar su deuda, en absoluto" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> H-C-H en el sp500 , estamos en la puntita del segundo hombro , con eso creo que lo digo to 8:



Creo que podría decir el rango en el que ve ese HCH y porqué tiene alergia a los cierres en verde, que hay algún forero que se lo preguntaba estos días


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Grecia parece que puede salir del euro, estan los mercados empezando a descontar?. Cuidado con los bancos.



:S pero si eso ya se sabia desde comienzos del 2010 , noticias frescas 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo que podría decir el rango en el que ve ese HCH y porqué tiene alergia a los cierres en verde, que hay algún forero que se lo preguntaba estos días



el H-C-H tiene una duracion aprox de 2 años 

despues de conseguir un buen colchon de plusvis , estos dias estuve veraneando  mi stop loss se encuentra en 13,70 TEF , como comprendera por un pequeño repunte servidor no se va a acojonar :no:


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Ene 2012)

Es como el ataque a Iran, se sabe desde el 2006, pero cuando se haga oficial ya veremos como se lo toma la bolsa. Lo mismo puede ocurrir con Grecia.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Ene 2012)

Ah, vale, no recordaba que estaba de vacaciones


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Y mañana la fiesta puede ser completa con la presentación de resultados de JP Morgan


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2012)

suerte que España no es Grecia. ::

/off


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> suerte que España no es Grecia. ::



que es ejpaña coño


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (12 Ene 2012)

suerte que mañana saldra el sol, en el Reino de Ejpaña







::

/mode depre OFF


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que es ejpaña coño



Comprate unas repsoles.....8:::


----------



## Claca (12 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Curioso el cabreo que tiene el "aprendiz de bolsa" con la trampa de REPSOL:
> La bolsa es una lucha transparente entre la oferta y la demanda
> 
> No soy ningún un experto, pero creo que razón no le falta. Yo mismo llevaba tiempo poniendole ojos a REPSOL, aunque por suerte no entré (mucho mejor las PRISAs, donde va a parar xDxD).



Es que la bolsa es así.... es como decir que el futbol sería mejor si se permitiera tocar la pelota con las manos. La manipulación forma parte del reglamento y, precisamente por ello, es lo primero que debemos estudiar para aprovechar a nuestro favor:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-18.html#post5544138

Esta jugada se podía anticipar.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es que la bolsa es así.... es como decir que el futbol sería mejor si se permitiera tocar la pelota con las manos. La manipulación forma parte del reglamento y, precisamente por ello, es lo primero que debemos estudiar para aprovechar a nuestro favor:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-18.html#post5544138
> 
> Esta jugada se podía anticipar.



Ya te lo contare yo a ti cuando busque el saldo de las prestadas,pero creo que 
todavia le queda papelon ......
Sorpredente lo poco que ha bajado,me esperaba mas
debe ser que el dia iba de verde y eso ha ayudado

por cierto,Arcelor lo esta haciendo muy bien,apenas tiene prestadas
a mi es que me mordio hace poco y me da yuyu,pero los chicharreros estan todos en gamesa y esta la tienen abandonada


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2012)

Guanas! ......................


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Guanas! ......................



Que???
has visto mis hoteles???
Son perfectos para jugar ,van siempre del 2,09 al 2,20...


----------



## Mulder (12 Ene 2012)

el volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Sesión bastante extraña, donde los leoncios nos han dejado un 'regalito' muy extraño pero de tamaño descomunal, al menos según mis datos porque hay foreros que lo ponen en duda. El regalito ha consistido en una operación de compra de 2288 contratos a las 11:05 en 8490.

Normalmente este tipo de operaciones de volumen tan grande suponen un cambio de tendencia, es posible que haya sido así porque hasta ese momento predominaban las compras y tras esa operación han empezado a aparecer muchas ventas, incluso el precio ha terminado por debajo del nivel de compra de la operación grande, pero inmediatamente después de la operación se ha llegado a subir bastante por encima del precio de compra como para pensar que la operación no ha tenido cierta influencia en los precios.

Necesitaría datos a nivel de tick (que no tengo) para saberlo seguro, así que lo único que puedo hacer es guiarme por la intuición, de todas formas sea lo que sea lo veremos en los próximos días. El resto del día ha sido gacelero como de costumbre.

En subasta han vendido unos 90 contratos.

En resumen, parece que los leoncios traman algo y están moviendo mucho las cosas, sin embargo seguimos metidos en un lateral alcista donde las 'sacudidas' que hemos visto hoy sirven más para saltar stops de largos que para otra cosa.

Para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante los primeros momentos de la mañana, ya que la subasta ha sido bajista y el precio ha terminado en mínimos del día.


----------



## Ajetreo (12 Ene 2012)

De nuevo una hora sin post
Animadoras : A pista!


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que???
> has visto mis hoteles???
> Son perfectos para jugar ,van siempre del 2,09 al 2,20...



Sí, la verdad es que es una pena tener el dinero ahí inmovilizado mientras lo demás anda tirando hacia arriba.

Yo abrí un corto fuerte en Apple en la llegada al máximo y lo pulí con 4 dolares por título. Y esta tarde he cerrado un paquetillo (no fuerte) en Unicredit. Ha sido llegar de una reunión y verlo sobre 60 céntimos de reward por título. Más redonda, suele ser difícil verlo.

Un poco de scalping positivo (pero pocas entradas / salidas) y un huevo de curro.

Miro bastante las Prisa y cada día estoy más convencido que sin stops, una sola posición revienta a cualquier cartera.


----------



## Estilicón (12 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> De nuevo una hora sin post
> Animadoras : A pista!



Es que estamos en un lateral del que hay poco que decir.

Yo hoy he abierto una posición corta intradiaria y la he cerrado pensando que no iría más abajo de los 8450. Error .

Si tuviera que apostar algo, me inclinaría a que no en mucho tiempo haremos visita de nuevo a los 8250. Y con posibilidad de que más adelante vayamos más abajo hasta los 8050 que comentaba hace un par de días.

Opinión de gacela 100% certified .

Mola el gif. Cuando los veo pienso en emanems.


----------



## darwinn (12 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí, la verdad es que es una pena tener el dinero ahí inmovilizado mientras lo demás anda tirando hacia arriba.
> 
> Yo abrí un corto fuerte en Apple en la llegada al máximo y lo pulí con 4 dolares por título. Y esta tarde he cerrado un paquetillo (no fuerte) en Unicredit. Ha sido llegar de una reunión y verlo sobre 60 céntimos de reward por título. Más redonda, suele ser difícil verlo.
> 
> ...



Siempre que le leo acierta, no sé si darle la enhorabuena o rogarle porque indique sus operativas :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Como cada dia, se cumple lo que dijo un compi ayer o anteayer, cierre de europa (eeuu nos tumba) y luego ellos van recuperando.

A ver las dos horas que quedan como se dan, pero tiene pinta de ello.::


----------



## VOTIN (12 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí, la verdad es que es una pena tener el dinero ahí inmovilizado mientras lo demás anda tirando hacia arriba.
> 
> Yo abrí un corto fuerte en Apple en la llegada al máximo y lo pulí con 4 dolares por título. Y esta tarde he cerrado un paquetillo (no fuerte) en Unicredit. Ha sido llegar de una reunión y verlo sobre 60 céntimos de reward por título. Más redonda, suele ser difícil verlo.
> 
> ...



Yo no veo claro ningun valor para entrar,tu trabajas el intradia y es distinto.
De todas formas voy recuperando,no tengo prisa


----------



## diosmercado (12 Ene 2012)

Compañeros esto es demencial. Estoy siguiendo el petroleo, y se ha desplomado 1,5 dolares en 10 minutos, cuando este mediodia subia 2,5 dolares.

Que dia mas loco.


----------



## Janus (12 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Siempre que le leo acierta, no sé si darle la enhorabuena o rogarle porque indique sus operativas :XX:




Hombre, se ha cantado suficientemente el tema de Unicredit así como las barridas de stops de Prisa, Patriots, Gamesa .... y le puedo decir que la barrida de Prisa me ha supuesto un pico de cojones en negativo.

Por lo tanto, gano lo justo y cuando lo gano que es de vez en cuando.

En mi descargo, decir que he cantado muchísimas operaciones en tiempo real y estos días algún forero decía que había aprovecha el aviso para ganar dinero en Unicredit. Ahí está el hilo.

Pero vamos, que estoy en el trabajo aún y me queda bastante ... por lo que necesito trabajar para vivir ... que la bolsa da para lo que da.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Quien estaba también en Enagas ?
> Era usted Sr, ANHQV?
> 
> Vaya mañanita más hermosa y ahora un buen subidón



Vaya sufrimiento no estar trazando líneas con lo que se está viendo.Bueno, Enagás, aunque estoy fuera, pienso que sigue siendo alcista, buen valor pero los hay mejores creo (dentro en Abertis desde los 12,47, debería irse a 13,5-6 aunque quizás salga al primer retroceso del 38,2% en fase horaria, para ir entrando, me gusta entrar a pasitos..), también Acerinox aunque ya está cerquita del objetivo indicado aquí el 20 de diciembre CABALAS ESPECULATIVAS: BUENAS APUESTAS: REPSOL Y ACERINOX , (bueno, los que me interesan, los cuelgo en mi blog (el menos visitado de la red jeje) y así no los tengo que buscar). Joder, qué putada mi hermano, a ver si me arregla el chisme, solo puedo operar desde el trabajo con plataforma y no colgar aquí mis gráficos que también me sirven a mi (no los cuelgo por el foro unicamente, también me sirven de disciplina y para sacar conclusiones de vuestros comentarios que suelen ser cada día más acertados e ilustrativos). 
Ahora estoy más en Dax, petróleo (si lees mi blog verás como el 27 de diciembre hablamos (somos 2 compañeros que llevamos años formádonos en seminarios fuera gastando pasta en lo que nos gusta) del petróleo y ese nivel estructural de los 103,7 como barrera de impulso alcista garantizado (que no es Irán joder!!)) y le estoy empezando a coger gusto al forex y por cierto, los cruces eur/yen y eur/dólar llevan semanas de nobleza medieval, casi extrema diría.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2012)

A ver, sabe alguién donde me puedo bajar un buen antivirus (me entra de todo siempre) gratis?? muchas gracias para el que conteste (este ordenador es de mi hermano y se me cuelgan las plataformas, no me sirve una mierda)


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver, sabe alguién donde me puedo bajar un buen antivirus (me entra de todo siempre) gratis?? muchas gracias para el que conteste (este ordenador es de mi hermano y se me cuelgan las plataformas, no me sirve una mierda)



Avast Antivirus, es gratuito y funciona bastante bien


----------



## vmmp29 (12 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver, sabe alguién donde me puedo bajar un buen antivirus (me entra de todo siempre) gratis?? muchas gracias para el que conteste (este ordenador es de mi hermano y se me cuelgan las plataformas, no me sirve una mierda)



este esta bastante bien
avast! Free Antivirus: descargue software para contar con protección frente a virus
yo lo utilizo junto a este

Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

y los resultados son bastante buenos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2012)

Ok, pues muchas gracias a los dos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2012)

Antivirus gratis.... venga hombre! ¿Nos gastamos un pastizal en Bentleys, ginebras y mujeres, y no os gastais unos euros en un antivirus para que unos frikis informáticos tengan _pacomé_?

Mal Zeus, muy mal 

::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Antivirus gratis.... venga hombre! ¿Nos gastamos un pastizal en Bentleys, ginebras y mujeres, y no os gastais unos euros en un antivirus para que unos frikis informáticos tengan _pacomé_?
> 
> Mal Zeus, muy mal
> 
> ::



pues sí, en algunas cosas soy un poco ratoncillo..es que debo ser el único que nunca compró un antivirus además jeje.
Bentleys? no no no , a mi dame un pontiac y una rubia del estilo out-run (os acordáis de ese videojuego??), bueno, tampoco estarían de más las palmeras :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues sí, en algunas cosas soy un poco ratoncillo..es que debo ser el único que nunca compró un antivirus además jeje.
> Bentleys? no no no , a mi dame un pontiac y una rubia del estilo out-run (os acordáis de ese videojuego??), bueno, tampoco estarían de más las palmeras :rolleye:



Señor, ANHQV, es ustéc tacaño hasta para pedir....era un ferrari


----------



## mcd (12 Ene 2012)

¿que?, ¿pa cuando se espera el efecto de los qe en bolsa?

El dinero del BCE abre la puerta al éxito de la subasta del Tesoro - CincoDías.com

para los virus y etceteras

INTECO - Seguridad, INTECO-CERT

INTECO - Seguridad, INTECO-CERT, Protección, Útiles Gratuitos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Señor, ANHQV, es ustéc tacaño hasta para pedir....era un ferrari



si, era un ferrari, pero yo quería la rubia de ese tandem


----------



## Silenciosa (12 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hombre, se ha cantado suficientemente el tema de Unicredit así como las barridas de stops de Prisa, Patriots, Gamesa .... y le puedo decir que la barrida de Prisa me ha supuesto un pico de cojones en negativo.
> 
> Por lo tanto, gano lo justo y cuando lo gano que es de vez en cuando.
> 
> ...



Forera, si me hace el favor :XX:

Gracias a tu chivatazo recuperé las pérdidas de mi salida de TEF.

No hay dinero en el mundo para pagar lo de este hilo.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Ene 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Forera, si me hace el favor :XX:
> 
> Gracias a tu chivatazo recuperé las pérdidas de mi salida de TEF.
> 
> *No hay dinero en el mundo para pagar lo de este hilo*.



Eso dígaselo a Calopez a ver si está con usted...


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí, la verdad es que es una pena tener el dinero ahí inmovilizado mientras lo demás anda tirando hacia arriba.
> 
> Yo abrí un corto fuerte en Apple en la llegada al máximo y lo pulí con 4 dolares por título. Y esta tarde he cerrado un paquetillo (no fuerte) en Unicredit. Ha sido llegar de una reunión y verlo sobre 60 céntimos de reward por título. Más redonda, suele ser difícil verlo.
> 
> ...



Vale mas tener el dinero parado que ser impulsivo y asumir riesgos innecesarios.Hay un video de una charla de buffet en.una universidad que es muy aleccionador. Tranquilo el mercado da muchisimas oportunidades a quienes son pacientes. Como dice el los buenos negocios con un alto moat cuesta encontrarlos sin embargo los negocios mediocres son como las colillas que te encuentras por la calle, hay muchas y la ultima calada es gratis, aunque no siempre es grato.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vale mas tener el dinero parado que ser impulsivo y asumir riesgos innecesarios.Hay un video de una charla de buffet en.una universidad que es muy aleccionador. Tranquilo el mercado da muchisimas oportunidades a quienes son pacientes. Como dice el los buenos negocios con un alto moat cuesta encontrarlos sin embargo los negocios mediocres son como las colillas que te encuentras por la calle, hay muchas y la ultima calada es gratis, aunque no siempre es grato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Mañana subo el link. Yo creo que merece la pena

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vale mas tener el dinero parado que ser impulsivo y asumir riesgos innecesarios.Hay un video de una charla de buffet en.una universidad que es muy aleccionador. Tranquilo el mercado da muchisimas oportunidades a quienes son pacientes. Como dice el los buenos negocios con un alto moat cuesta encontrarlos sin embargo los negocios mediocres son como las colillas que te encuentras por la calle, hay muchas y la ultima calada es gratis, aunque no siempre es grato.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Entrar ahora largo ya comienza a ser peligrosillo porque la primera duda relevante es dónde poner el stop. El SP aún tiene que resolver su techo, muestra fortaleza pero no termina de chutar. Hoy tuvo una bajada desde 1301 hasta 1285 que a los stops les habrá hecho mucho daño. Son muchos pipos para asumir tal cual, sobre todo si se entra con algo potente en número de minis o contratos. Un pastón.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ok, pues muchas gracias a los dos



de nada, hombre :
mi agradecimiento por los gráficos


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Entrar ahora largo ya comienza a ser peligrosillo porque la primera duda relevante es dónde poner el stop. El SP aún tiene que resolver su techo, muestra fortaleza pero no termina de chutar. Hoy tuvo una bajada desde 1301 hasta 1285 que a los stops les habrá hecho mucho daño. Son muchos pipos para asumir tal cual, sobre todo si se entra con algo potente en número de minis o contratos. Un pastón.




Janus, cuando vea otra "oportunidad" cantela, please :
estaremos atentos, preparados y listos


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

Huele a guano, y bastante potente.


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

Pues a mi por AT me da que esto va "parriba"8:

Espero equivocarme


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Dos gráficas, una del SP 






Dos movimientos alcistas, uno azul de mayor amplitud y uno rosa de menor cuantía. El azul ha completado el primer impulso, al igual que el rosa. El segundo impulso del rosa está activado y el objetivo cuasi completado (1310). De momento este segundo impulso se encuentra en un canal bien definido, si bien los indicadores se encuentran sobrecomprados, ha habido un aumento del volumen que me hace pensar que puede petardear hasta el objetivo comentado. 

¿Llegar a los 1310 activaría el segundo impulso azul? ienso:

Escenario que me imagino, seguro que ocurre lo contrario :, toque a los 1310, caida vertical hasta los 1250, subida a los 1350 inocho:

otra del precio del barril de petroleo en _honsas de horo_






Canal alcista, corrige en el fibo pero todavía en el canal. Osciladores indican más bajadas pero hasta que no pierda definitivamente el canal no más que decir. 


Disfruten del día y suerte en sus quehaceres.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Huele a guano, y bastante potente.



Dios le oiga y tenga a bien cumplir su proyección...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

¿Gap al alza?


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Gap al alza?



Para variar últimamente... No son nada originales


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

Buenos tiempos para los largos... 

Con una pequeña corrección, vuelvo a sugerir Eon. Hace muchas veces el recorrido 16.20 (más menos) hasta los 17 y muchos. La última vez que lo avisé hubo un 10% sencillito, porque las subidas y bajadas suelen ser violentas. Alguna vez romperá los 16, o llegará a los 18, pero por ahora es una buena posibilidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)




----------



## ddddd (13 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenos tiempos para los largos...
> 
> Con una pequeña corrección, vuelvo a sugerir Eon. Hace muchas veces el recorrido 16.20 (más menos) hasta los 17 y muchos. La última vez que lo avisé hubo un 10% sencillito, porque las subidas y bajadas suelen ser violentas. Alguna vez romperá los 16, o llegará a los 18, pero por ahora es una buena posibilidad.



Buenos días.

¿Cómo ves el estado actual de Gas Natural? Estoy dentro desde 12.84. 

Saludos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ene 2012)

MELIA un 3.36%..... felicidades a quien las lleve


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es viernes 13, cuidado los supersticiosos :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ves el estado actual de Gas Natural? Estoy dentro desde 12.84.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿Cómo ves el estado actual de Gas Natural? Estoy dentro desde 12.84.
> 
> Saludos.



ASi


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

SP500


IBEX


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buenos tiempos para los largos...
> 
> Con una pequeña corrección, vuelvo a sugerir Eon. Hace muchas veces el recorrido 16.20 (más menos) hasta los 17 y muchos. La última vez que lo avisé hubo un 10% sencillito, porque las subidas y bajadas suelen ser violentas. Alguna vez romperá los 16, o llegará a los 18, pero por ahora es una buena posibilidad.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2012)

Hoy Enagás está perezoso


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

En el sp500 el guano esta a puntito. La figura técnica que esta formando así lo atestigua. Quizás se llegue a esa directriz en la 131x, pero el retroceso es muy probable.

En cuanto al ibex, nada que añadir, ayer se mostró que la tendencia alcista actual es muy floja, con el arreón dado al llegar a nivel relevante. El dax testeando los niveles de arriba, y deshaciendo el movimiento bajista que dije hace un par de días.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

Mis bolis sobre la pantalla mostraban algo parecido a lo de Guybrush... sólo que él lo presenta de manera más científica. Pero el canal es claro.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2012)

Los bancos siempre dando alegrias, como si no tuvieran bastante faena digiriendo sus tochos ahora se meten a comerse los tochos de otros, eso si con comisión.
¿Que opinan ustedes de esto? Colocaran todas 

Santander y BBVA se juegan 300 millones en la ampliacin de Unicredit - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> En el sp500 el guano esta a puntito. La figura técnica que esta formando así lo atestigua. Quizás se llegue a esa directriz en la 131x, pero el retroceso es muy probable.
> 
> En cuanto al ibex, nada que añadir, ayer se mostró que la tendencia alcista actual es muy floja, con el arreón dado al llegar a nivel relevante. El dax testeando los niveles de arriba, y deshaciendo el movimiento bajista que dije hace un par de días.



Si se fija en mi post de esta mañana del SP, comparto su opinión sobre la posibilidad de estirar hasta los 131x. ¿esto acivaría (señor ANHQV lord _of fibos_ o señor Claca_ Knight of Knights_, confirmen esto) un segundo impulso alcista que lo levaría (por técnico : hasta el entorno de los 1350?


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si se fija en mi post de esta mañana del SP, comparto su opinión sobre la posibilidad de estirar hasta los 131x. ¿esto acivaría (señor ANHQV lord _of fibos_ o señor Claca_ Knight of Knights_, confirmen esto) un segundo impulso alcista que lo levaría (por técnico : hasta el entorno de los 1350?



Podría ser, quizás estirar hasta el 136x, pero hoy por hoy no me jugaría mucho dinero por ello. Estoy mas con el guano, aunque el precio siempre es quien te marca el camino. Basta ver hoy el ibex, ha tocado el 8540 y abajo, cumpliendo con nivel relevante. 

Gran trabajo el tuyo con el tema de los cortos en el mercado americano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Podría ser, quizás estirar hasta el 136x, pero hoy por hoy no me jugaría mucho dinero por ello. Estoy mas con el guano, aunque el precio siempre es quien te marca el camino. Basta ver hoy el ibex, ha tocado el 8540 y abajo, cumpliendo con nivel relevante.
> 
> Gran trabajo el tuyo con el tema de los cortos en el mercado americano.



Gracias hombre, todo sea por aportar algo a este hilo que tanto me ha enseñado (menos ganar pasta :. Respecto a ese estiramiento, es posible, pero como usted estoy más del guano-side que del pepón. Pero como dice, el precio manda.

*offtopic* [me cabrea que intenten timarme]
He roto la pantalla del netbook y esto es lo que me contestan en la tienda que lo he llevado para reparar:
_
El precio que me han dado de la pantalla es de 135€ + iva, y el cambio de pantalla sale por 40 € + iva.

Nuestro proveedor de recambios sólo trabaja con las marcas principales, pues son las únicas que luego nos

Dan garantía, pero ya ves que vale igual el perro que el collar. Si tu sabes donde están las pantallas mas baratas

Puedes adquirirla y nosotros sólo te hacemos la instalación._

El netbook es un samsung 210 que valdrá cuanto,¿280€? No me acuerdo cuanto, ¿más de la mitad por reparar la puta pantalla?

Me pongo a mirar por inet y veo que la encuentro por 69€+IVA, ahora es cuando me cago en sus putas madres y lo reparo yo. 

Ya me he quedado a gusto.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

Bueno, esta vez los leones quieren mostrar cartas antes.

Que meneos hacía abajo pega el ibex...

Añado, está un pelo convulso nuestro indice patrio, ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias hombre, todo sea por aportar algo a este hilo que tanto me ha enseñado (menos ganar pasta :. Respecto a ese estiramiento, es posible, pero como usted estoy más del guano-side que del pepón. Pero como dice, el precio manda.
> 
> *offtopic* [me cabrea que intenten timarme]
> He roto la pantalla del netbook y esto es lo que me contestan en la tienda que lo he llevado para reparar:
> ...



Y al final de toda la historia es prácticamente un solo fabricante el que hace todas las pantallas que se instalan en los Samsung, Asus, HP y hasta en los de marca 'petete volador'.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Y al final de toda la historia es prácticamente un solo fabricante el que hace todas las pantallas que se instalan en los Samsung, Asus, HP y hasta en los de marca 'petete volador'.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

Me da que se me ha escapado el tren de eon... Mi orden de compra sigue en 16.13. Stop en 15,88.


----------



## darwinn (13 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me da que se me ha escapado el tren de eon... Mi orden de compra sigue en 16.13. Stop en 15,88.



Espero en el andén contigo...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

La bomba va a venir con los resultados de JP Morgan antes de la apertura usana


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ene 2012)

al final le podia haber sacado un poco mas a IAG...... dentro de TR a 29


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2012)

Os dejo el video de Buffet, aunque es un poco largo creo que son 8 partes,merece la pena.

Parte 1

Charla de Warren Buffett subtitulada Parte 01 - YouTube


----------



## plusvis (13 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La bomba va a venir con los resultados de JP Morgan antes de la apertura usana



se esperan buenos??


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> se esperan buenos??



Al fin y al cabo el vaivén vendrá con el cambio con respecto a *cómo* se esperan.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

JP

0,90 por acción, ingresos de 22.200 millones de dólares, se esperaba 0,90

PreMarket: Levemente rojo


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> JP
> 
> *0,90* por acción, ingresos de 22.200 millones de dólares, se esperaba *0,90*
> 
> PreMarket: Levemente rojo



Vamos, que seguirá plano XD

Como al Ibex le de por buscar la media exponencial de 200 periodos se va a pegar un paseo majo...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Baja 2,9% en el fuera de horas tras publicar resultados, está claro que no han gustado, ojo por tanto con la bolsa.


----------



## darwinn (13 Ene 2012)

bueno pues estoy dentro a 16,33 (EON)


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Ene 2012)

Lo estoy flipando con iberdrola.

Lleva 3 días siendo la segunda en volumen de contratación y toque pepón o guano ajustandolo (sobre todo cuando toca pepón), NO SE MUEVE. 

No se si esto es muy normal.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo estoy flipando con iberdrola.
> 
> Lleva 3 días siendo la segunda en volumen de contratación y toque pepón o guano ajustandolo (sobre todo cuando toca pepón), NO SE MUEVE.
> 
> No se si esto es muy normal.



¿Empapelamiento? :ouch:


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

No me hable de usted. Que entre eso y que hoy he estado en la banca privada de novacaralaire galicia, me creeré un tipo importante.

Por cierto, muy guapas las señoritas de banca premium del banco gallego, un 10 para el responsable de marketing y comercio, si tuviera dinero, les compraría todo lo que me vendiesen, hasta pisos.


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo estoy flipando con iberdrola.
> 
> Lleva 3 días siendo la segunda en volumen de contratación y toque pepón o guano ajustandolo (sobre todo cuando toca pepón), NO SE MUEVE.
> 
> No se si esto es muy normal.



Suena a acumulacion leoncia.


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

O distribucion, quicir.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Ya se está poniendo al rojo...


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Empapelamiento? :ouch:



Eso pensaba, me quedaría saber si es para compra o para venta. Pero puede haber un movimiento brusco en breve.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

[vas a timar a tu puta madre on]

¿cambiar una pantalla de portátil 40€?

He tardado en desmontarla 8 mins (uno que lo haga a diario 3mins)

Duración de la reparación pongamos 10 min a lo sumo...

Mano de obra 240€ la hora, ¡ahí están los tios!, con dos cojones. 

Venga, hablemos de cosas serias. 

- ¿para cuando una ronda de guillotinas para los malditos hdspm de políticos que tenemos?

[Quien me manda ver las noticias por la mañana]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Sr. tortilla, le llamaremos de usted, ustéc y cosas peores como no empieze a repartir Thanks entre los conforeros. A no ser que quiera ser comparado con el sr. MV, rácano thankeador donde los haya.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Ene 2012)

Hablando de eso, ¿sigue vigente el embargo thankeril a MV? )


Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> - ¿para cuando una ronda de guillotinas para los malditos hdspm de políticos que tenemos?
> 
> [Quien me manda ver las noticias por la mañana]



Pues menos mal que no has visto a Cándido Méndez en los desayunos de La 1. :vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hablando de eso, ¿sigue vigente el embargo thankeril a MV? )
> Pues menos mal que no has visto a Cándido Méndez en los desayunos de La 1. :vomito:



No venga a joderme la tarde que es viernes ::

Lo de los thanks es tema para un pleno del hilo, que los thanks del HVEI35(6), valen doble 

Ahi está el tío! primer thank del sr. tortilla! Me siento tan especiaaaaaaaaaaaal :XX:


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

Si tuviera que dar un thanks por cada opinión interesante que aquí encuentro, solo me dedicaría a eso, ademas que mucha gente se merece 20 thanks por comentarios por el trabajo que realiza. Encuéntrense todos ustedes thankeados por mi parte en todas sus intervenciones.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Si tuviera que dar un thanks por cada opinión interesante que aquí encuentro, solo me dedicaría a eso, ademas que mucha gente se merece 20 thanks por comentarios por el trabajo que realiza. Encuéntrense todos ustedes thankeados por mi parte en todas sus intervenciones.




Me la apunto para cuando mi novia me pregunte: ¿Por qué nunca me dices que me quieres?

_Si tuviera que decir un te quiero por cada día en el que siento que te amo, solo me dedicaría a eso, ademas que muchos días te mereces 20 te quieros por todas las cosas y sensaciones que en mi causas. Encuéntrate todos los días querida por mi parte en todas las situaciones._


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Si tuviera que dar un thanks por cada opinión interesante que aquí encuentro, solo me dedicaría a eso, ademas que mucha gente se merece 20 thanks por comentarios por el trabajo que realiza. Encuéntrense todos ustedes thankeados por mi parte en todas sus intervenciones.



Mire, lo de los thanks es aparte de para dar las gracias, para hacer saber al posteador que has leido lo escrito o que compartes lo dicho.

Pero vamos, que solo era una broma. cada uno que haga lo que se sienta cómodo de hacer.

edito: Jrande ghkghk. Me la apunto yo también.


----------



## Cantor (13 Ene 2012)

yo desde q hubo el pbma de no entrar en el hilo pral, no tengo el boton de dar thanks :: y mira q era lo unico q yo aportaba al hilo...

por cierto GT, usted es de granada o es de malaga y vive en granada? (yo soy de malaga)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> yo desde q hubo el pbma de no entrar en el hilo pral, no tengo el boton de dar thanks :: y mira q era lo unico q yo aportaba al hilo...
> 
> por cierto GT, usted es de granada o es de malaga y vive en granada? (yo soy de malaga)



Lo segundo.



modificacion de la frase 

_Si te tuviera que echar un kiki cada vez que siento ganas, solo me dedicaría a eso, ademas que muchos días te mereces 20 polvos por todas las cosas y sensaciones que en mi causas. Encuentra todos los días querencia por mis partes en todas las situaciones. _

:XX: :XX:

Viernes! Esa es la excusa. ::
__________________


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

me logeo para darle un thanks, Sr. Ghkghk...y también me lo guardo....muy, muy, muy, muy bueno!!!


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> me logeo para darle un thanks, Sr. Ghkghk...y también me lo guardo....muy, muy, muy, muy bueno!!!



A mí no me mires, que es copyright del señor Tortilla!


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me la apunto para cuando mi novia me pregunte: ¿Por qué nunca me dices que me quieres?
> 
> _Si tuviera que decir un te quiero por cada día en el que siento que te amo, solo me dedicaría a eso, ademas que muchos días te mereces 20 te quieros por todas las cosas y sensaciones que en mi causas. Encuéntrate todos los días querida por mi parte en todas las situaciones._



 Has debido de ver la misma película que yo hace poco, o eso, o tienes la misma imaginación que los guionistas, de ahí he sacado yo la frase.

La frase en la peli era algo asi:

No te digo te quiero todos los dias, porque estoy contigo por que te quiero, asi que todos los dias que este a tu lado, encuentrate querida.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

¿A que me recuerda esa cita? 

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qpgXK2SGLT0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## << 49 >> (13 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo estoy flipando con iberdrola.
> 
> Lleva 3 días siendo la segunda en volumen de contratación y toque pepón o guano ajustandolo (sobre todo cuando toca pepón), NO SE MUEVE.
> 
> No se si esto es muy normal.



No sé ahora, pero en tiempos, de toda la renta variable que había, se decía que las compañías eléctricas eran las que más se parecían a la renta fija. Resultados estables, dividendos estables, poca volatilidad (comparado con todo lo demás), etc.

Hoy en día supongo que habría que mirar la famosa beta.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

El euro va a hacer su viacrucis particular pero esta vez creo que no llegará muy lejos


----------



## Cantor (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo segundo.
> 
> ya me parecia a mi que un granaíno mala follá no iba a ser (no se me molesten los de granada que es broma)
> 
> edit: eh, ya puedo dar gracias.... sera por no escribir en el foro q calopez te empieza a quitar opciones ienso:


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

se anima esto....o


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Si traspasamos los 1280 se va a animar de lo lindo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

me levanto y pa desayunar me encuentro con una nueva jornada atrapagacelas :rolleye:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ...
> 
> Sesión bastante extraña, donde *los leoncios nos han dejado un 'regalito' muy extraño pero de tamaño descomunal, al menos según mis datos porque hay foreros que lo ponen en duda. El regalito ha consistido en una operación de compra de 2288 contratos a las 11:05 en 8490.*
> 
> ...



los datos que dices necesitar, son los que yo tengo, y efectivamente te vuelvo a decir que no se han colocado esos contratos en esa hora, a no ser que los datos intradia que yo PAGO, esten mal ayer, y hoy despues de verificarlos vuelvan a estar mal. 

¿Tanto cuesta admitir una cagada?


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

El EURUSD en -0.9%, tocoto.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

ARREA!!

S&P podría rebajar hoy el rating de varios países de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es

Cárpatos (señortodosube) ya está nervioso...


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

Francia, Francia, Francia.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me levanto y pa desayunar me encuentro con una nueva jornada atrapagacelas :rolleye:



Diga la verdad solo aparece por aquí cuando baja, el día que subió un 3% ni se presentó...

En cualquier caso, muchos días atrapagacelas como dice usted...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

venga a rebajar con dos cojones :S

a GERMANY tambien 2 escalones cojones ya :baba:


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

Señor MV, ¿que es su avatar?, ¿un gataco?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Señor MV, ¿que es su avatar?, ¿un gataco?



le llaman gato de cola gorda


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

JojoOJJOJOJOjoojjo


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le llaman gato de cola gorda



y doble lengua jeje

no era 1 gatete de las nieves?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

el rebajar no se va a acabar 

ejpain tiene todas las papeletas y francia ya dijeron los de fitch que no rebajaban , pero SP no a dicho na 8:


----------



## The Hellion (13 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> le llaman gato de cola gorda



Entonces el gato también es forero, ¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> y doble lengua jeje
> 
> no era 1 gatete de las nieves?



es un gato andino del tamaño de un gato comun , caza alpacas ,llamas y se muere por las papas amarillas :


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

Cómo que caza alpacas o llamas??

Explíquese...o le mando a super ratón!!


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Ene 2012)

es super gatete!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Cómo que caza alpacas o llamas??
> 
> Explíquese...o le mando a super ratón!!



en que mundo vive ustec , se alimenta de auquenidos :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

S&P no comenta posibles rebajas de rating 

rebaja al canto , digo al cierre


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en que mundo vive ustec , se alimenta de auquenidos :ouch:



Es que lo que ustec está diciendo es como que una hiena caza elefantes.

No, una hiena se alimenta de elefantes cuando el elefante ya está muerto.

Es diferente cazar que alimentarse.


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

Chana mill el gato.


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2012)

Supongo que el tal gato se alimentará de cuys que es lo que nosotros llamamos conejillos de indias, las alpacas o las llamas son mucho bicho para un gatete, por muy mansurronas que sean.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Me encantan las escombreras los viernes...

La noticia la darán al cierre europeo supongo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Es que lo que ustec está diciendo es como que una hiena caza elefantes.
> 
> No, una hiena se alimenta de elefantes cuando el elefante ya está muerto.
> 
> Es diferente cazar que alimentarse.



el secreto es que los ataca en el momento que son mas vulnerables , utiliza su gorda y dura cola a modo de mazo 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Los rumores que corren ahora por el mercado son que: Holanda y Alemania a salvo. Pero España, Italia, Bélgica, Portugal y ojo Francia, van a ser rebajados en algún momento entre ahora y las 20h hora española de hoy mismo.


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que el tal gato se alimentará de cuys que es lo que nosotros llamamos conejillos de indias, las alpacas o las llamas son mucho bicho para un gatete, por muy mansurronas que sean.



Si teneis la posibilidad de probar un cuy lo recomiendo. El aspecto es bastante asqueroso (mezcla de rata y conejo) pero bien cocinado es un plato excelente.



muertoviviente dijo:


> el secreto es que los ataca en el momento que son mas vulnerables , utiliza su gorda y dura cola a modo de mazo 8:



Sr. MV, gracias por hacerme soltar una carcajada


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Ene 2012)

Se alimenta de roedores de pequeño y mediano tamaño de los géneros Abrothrix, Chinchilla, Lagidium, Ctenomys, y Phylotis, entre otros, además de aves acuáticas, terrestres, huevos y reptiles.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Si teneis la posibilidad de probar un cuy lo recomiendo. El aspecto es bastante asqueroso (mezcla de rata y conejo) pero bien cocinado es un plato excelente.
> 
> 
> 
> Sr. MV, gracias por hacerme solar una carcajada



el cuy esta bueno , pero tiene muy poca carne


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

Anoche decíamos que olía a guano fuerte. Yo veo algo de guano pero aún no el "fuerte".
Movimiento muy fuerte en ciernes.


----------



## ponzi (13 Ene 2012)

> dijo:


> No sé ahora, pero en tiempos, de toda la renta variable que había, se decía que las compañías eléctricas eran las que más se parecían a la renta fija. Resultados estables, dividendos estables, poca volatilidad (comparado con todo lo demás), etc.
> 
> Hoy en día supongo que habría que mirar la famosa beta.



En mi opinion la beta vale para poco.Es solo la correlacion pasada con el mercado. Los blue "RED" chip tienen betas cercanas a 1 ya que son el mercado por su capitalizacion.Yo daria una vuelta de tuerca a ese analisis, ellos no hacen lo que hace el mercado mas bien el mercado les replica a ellos por su capitalizacion. Las electricas son un negocio seguro porque su producto, en este caso la energia. se vende sola.Lo que pasa que ninguna electrica tiene un roe alto debido al alto coste de su negocio que implica crecimientos modestos pero seguros, aunque su negocio es bueno no crecen como otros a largo plazo, donde si demuestran su ventaja competitiva es en sus margenes. Algun negocio que me venga a la cabeza con roe y margenes nada despreciables....telefonica, prosegur,inditex, cocacola, viscofan, abertis, procter...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Ya se acercan los 1280, si los pasa hay que sacar la bomba para achicar guano...


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya se acercan los 1280, si los pasa hay que sacar la bomba para achicar guano...



Remad, remad, remad...

Estoy pensando en que como el ibex quiera cerrar el gap del 9 al 10, hoy tendremos lucrativas plusvalías...


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

El cruce eurodolar esta despeñado. Un -1,17% acabo de ver.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

porque no hechan un vistazo al sp500 , dow , dax , cac y a sus indicadores 

llevan en sobrecompra en to lo alto y con los pekeños comprando a saco 

el BIG GUANO esta llegando , se viene el " FUELTE "


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

Francia no desmiente una rebaja de rating 
Al contrario que en episodios anteriores, la Agencia del Tesoro francés declina comentar una potencial rebaja de rating de Francia. 

ahora si que me lol , ya voy encargando un cuy chactado :baba:


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Anoche decíamos que olía a guano fuerte. Yo veo algo de guano pero aún no el "fuerte".
> Movimiento muy fuerte en ciernes.



Yo lo vendo todo, me compro un gato y que cace:8: llamas y elefantes si es preciso,


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

Caida libre:
EUR/USD	1.2633	-0.0181	-1.413%


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2012)

La próxima semana será *hiperdivertida*.


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

ghk, está usted dentro de Eon?

O retiró la orden?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Cárpatos está que fuma en pipa...

jajaja


----------



## Estilicón (13 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Lo estoy flipando con iberdrola.
> 
> Lleva 3 días siendo la segunda en volumen de contratación y toque pepón o guano ajustandolo (sobre todo cuando toca pepón), NO SE MUEVE.
> 
> No se si esto es muy normal.



Le estuve echando un ojo ayer a la hora de elegir en que ponerme corto. En 4,70 hubo una brrrruuuttttaaalll soltada de papel. Volúmenes en venta de más de 100000. 

El cuerpo pedía cortos. Si no entré corto ahí fue porque ahora en enero dan el dividendo, una cosa rara que llaman "dividendo flexible" o algo así.


----------



## darwinn (13 Ene 2012)

yo me he salido hace un rato viendo el panorama


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

El euro dólar retrocede más del punto porcentual y se sitúa en 1,2658 (nuevo mínimo multimensual).

El Ibex 35 cae un 0,34% ante lo que ya es casi seguro una rebaja de ratings en varios países de la eurozona, incluido Francia.

el caer no se va a acabar , ni el rebajar :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Mira,mira como aguantan los 1280


----------



## maestro bebedor (13 Ene 2012)

os parece importante esta noticia??
S&P podría rebajar hoy el rating de varios países de la Eurozona - elEconomista.es
por lo de francia, vamos..


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

S&P rebaja a Francia 
Según agencia Reuters y Dow Jones
La agencia Reuters y Dow Jones dicen que S&P ha rebajado el rating de Francia.

voy a comer bien este finde , de momento mañana ceviche con cerveza negra


----------



## maestro bebedor (13 Ene 2012)

Standard and Poor's dgrade la France - LExpansion.com


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

maestro bebedor dijo:


> Standard and Poor's dgrade la France - LExpansion.com



el frances , que lengua mas bonita 8:


----------



## tortilla (13 Ene 2012)

El dax ha aguantado el 6070-6060, ojo a ese nivel.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Vaya puteo que han metido en el SAN. Empapelada de lujo, hoygans.


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2012)

Lo del Francia, Austria, Belgica, España... puede ser el entremés. Los primeros platos del menú vienen escritos en griego. Espero que no nos presenten la carta este mismo fin de semana... aunuque, por otro lado, sería lo lógico...


----------



## patilltoes (13 Ene 2012)

¿Se confirma oficialmente lo de Francia?


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2012)

Pues parece que los leoncios ya conocían el rumor a las 11:20, en mi opinión todo esto es una farsa, los rumores tan contundentes al final no se cumplen, las cosas con contundencia nunca se avisan.

Cuando el rumor es algo así como una sospecha entonces si


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues parece que los leoncios ya conocían el rumor a las 11:20, en mi opinión todo esto es una farsa, los rumores tan contundentes al final no se cumplen, las cosas con contundencia nunca se avisan.
> 
> Cuando el rumor es algo así como una sospecha entonces si



puede que la cosa sea aun peor , vamos que nos presentan la rebaja como algo realmente malo y luego nos la meten doblada con la catastrofe en grecia :ouch:

pero si estas colto es el paraiso


----------



## dj-mesa (13 Ene 2012)

Llevo esperando la puñetera rebaja dos semana... empieza a darme frutos


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> ghk, está usted dentro de Eon?
> 
> O retiró la orden?



Aun no ha entrado. Pero todo se andará. Mis americanas bajan un pelín, pero menos de lo que gano vía divisa, y BME bailando sola en una esquina. Por ahora mi día no va nada mal.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (13 Ene 2012)

Yo vuelvo a insistir que estos días son para analizar las circunstancias de fondo e ignorar el intradía, las noticias y vaivenes de 1%-3% son lo de menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

S&P realizará un anuncio a las 21:00 peninsular 

ya pa que :XX:


----------



## faraico (13 Ene 2012)

Se está viendo que tampoco es para tanto, o estaría descontado o que, porque apenas baja un 0,1% el ibex...un día normal, vamos....


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> S&P realizará un anuncio a las 21:00 peninsular
> 
> ya pa que :XX:



Me extraña que sea a la nueve... será a las diez ¿no? Para que entre fuera de mercado yankie.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Entrar en el euro ahora pueder ser una buena operación. Lo digo para medio plazo.

No creo que vaya a bajar mucho más


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me extraña que sea a la nueve... será a las diez ¿no? Para que entre fuera de mercado yankie.



a lo mejor desmiente las rebajas de rating y los gringos en esa ultima hora de sesion peponizan


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, si me ha entrado eon. Estoy plano... Veremos el lunes.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Hellion (13 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, si me ha entrado eon. Estoy plano... Veremos el lunes.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



1) Bienvenido de nuevo a bordo. Verá que he cuidado bien de la empresa en su ausencia. Espero que disfrute de su estancia, y que obtenga pingües plusvis. Aunque me da que vienen tiempos revueltos. 

 2) ¿El lunes le ponen implantes? Tenga cuidado si le han hecho una oferta, que hay por ahí unos defectuosos...


----------



## atman (13 Ene 2012)

Haya calma, solo estamos dejando que se hagan ilusiones mientras cubrimos posiciones. Lo bueno (hacia abajo), en un ratito...

eso espero... jajaja....

¿The Hellion? Usted a cambiado de avatar ¿no? Interesante su nueva elección... ¿frivolidad o fundamento?


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Ene 2012)

Pues nada, otro cierre en verde, eso si, con aviso a los largos (creo).

Supongo que de salir noticias para joder los indices, empezarán a salir por la noche.

Buen finde!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

Como dijo Janus, todavía queda un tramo de bajada gordo, no creo que sea hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

*Joder, el Lunes están los mercados cerrados en USA*


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2012)

Pues al final no se ha roto nada, *siyalodeciayo*..... 

En fin, dejemos el siyalodeciayoismo y vamos al lio.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Parece que los días gaceleros han pasado a otro plano de momento, ahora las sesiones empiezan tranquilas y luego se tuercen. 

Aunque hoy se han empezado a torcer a las 11:20 aunque lo han hecho disimuladamente colando 190 contratos a la venta alrededor del 8500. A partir de ahí han empezado a vender con bastante constancia y han procurado que el precio no se moviera mucho.

Poco antes de las 15 han metido otros 118 contratos a la venta en 8475, también de forma camuflada. A las 15:50 han metido 101 contratos a la venta a pecho descubierto, pero realmente han sido 152 contratos en 8420.

Y finalmente tenemos una operación que no se si creerme porque se sale de lo habitual, ha sido de 800 contratos a la venta y a pecho descubierto en 8410. Mis datos hoy son correctos así que parece el culmen de las bajadas del día y el sitio donde el gráfico suele darse la vuelta con fuerza.

Quiero que se entienda bien que yo puedo detectar si la integridad de mis datos es correcta, pero no puedo asegurar que quien me envía los datos lo haga también correctamente, además pueden suceder todo tipo de problemas por en medio, como que mi canuto tenga ancho de banda pero este sea insuficiente, o que lo sea el de mi proveedor, o que sea algo que ha hecho la timofónica que últimamente parece que andan cambiando cosas en el QoS de sus routers para que nos vaya más lento el youtube y a saber que otro tipo de cosas, etc. Yo solo digo lo que tengo y si alguien me dice que eso no ha sucedido pues me parece muy bien, pero mis datos seguirán siendo los que yo tengo, no los suyos. No se trata de que no quiera reconocer nada, que si reconozco (y lo he hecho muchas veces) que mi información puede ser incorrecta.

En subasta han comprado unos 175 contratos.

En resumen, tenemos precio dudoso, subasta compradora y saldo vendedor con traca final de contratos en el punto de mínimos del día. Para el lunes espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.

Que tengan un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

pobres patriots, -10% ... con lo simpáticas que son :XX:
por cierto, que le están zurrando a base de bien


----------



## ghkghk (13 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> 1) Bienvenido de nuevo a bordo. Verá que he cuidado bien de la empresa en su ausencia. Espero que disfrute de su estancia, y que obtenga pingües plusvis. Aunque me da que vienen tiempos revueltos.
> 
> 2) ¿El lunes le ponen implantes? Tenga cuidado si le han hecho una oferta, que hay por ahí unos defectuosos...



Difrute mi presencia el rato que estemos juntos, porque no he venido para quedarme. Una semana máximo. Aunque siempre es una alegría volver a ver a la familia...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> pobres patriots, -10% ... con lo simpáticas que son :XX:
> por cierto, que le están zurrando a base de bien



Todas las carboneras están desplomándose espectacularmente. No respetan ni soportes ni nada. Es un aviso para navegantes porque este sector está muy ligado a las expectativas de crecimiento en India y China principalmente.

Los índices europeos están sosteniéndose por el apoyo de ahora a la banca. Pero es un sector roto que va a volver a flaquear. Sigue habiendo olor fuerte a guano.


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2012)

El aspecto gráfico del chulibex sigue siendo exactamente el mismo que he venido posteando estos días atras.

Lo que está claro es que ya no le queda tiempo para seguir mamoneando. La ruptura será violenta.

El lunes sin los usanos, nos marcará la tendencia.


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

BoA me gusta sobre los 6$ aprox. Vamos a ver si se atreve a llegar ahí,


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Todas las carboneras están desplomándose espectacularmente. No respetan ni soportes ni nada. Es un aviso para navegantes porque este sector está muy ligado a las expectativas de crecimiento en India y China principalmente.
> 
> Los índices europeos están sosteniéndose por el apoyo de ahora a la banca. Pero es un sector roto que va a volver a flaquear. Sigue habiendo olor fuerte a guano.



-13.5% y sin hacer prisioneros... Pinta mala la cosa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya sufrimiento no estar trazando líneas con lo que se está viendo.Bueno, Enagás, aunque estoy fuera, pienso que sigue siendo alcista, buen valor pero los hay mejores creo (dentro en Abertis desde los 12,47, debería irse a 13,5-6 aunque quizás salga al primer retroceso del 38,2% en fase horaria, para ir entrando, me gusta entrar a pasitos..), también Acerinox aunque ya está cerquita del objetivo indicado aquí el 20 de diciembre CABALAS ESPECULATIVAS: BUENAS APUESTAS: REPSOL Y ACERINOX , (bueno, los que me interesan, los cuelgo en mi blog (el menos visitado de la red jeje) y así no los tengo que buscar). Joder, qué putada mi hermano, a ver si me arregla el chisme, solo puedo operar desde el trabajo con plataforma y no colgar aquí mis gráficos que también me sirven a mi (no los cuelgo por el foro unicamente, también me sirven de disciplina y para sacar conclusiones de vuestros comentarios que suelen ser cada día más acertados e ilustrativos).
> Ahora estoy más en Dax, petróleo (si lees mi blog verás como el 27 de diciembre hablamos (somos 2 compañeros que llevamos años formádonos en seminarios fuera gastando pasta en lo que nos gusta) del petróleo y ese nivel estructural de los 103,7 como barrera de impulso alcista garantizado (que no es Irán joder!!)) y le estoy empezando a coger gusto al forex y por cierto, los cruces eur/yen y eur/dólar llevan semanas de nobleza medieval, casi extrema diría.



Bueno, pues lo dicho ayer, seguimos dentro en Abertis dentro del Ibex, sigue teniendo buena pinta a pesar de la vela de hoy que tampoco dice muchas cosas, una peonza con poco significado, más que nada advertencia de que esta subida tiene los días contados ya que suele indicar cierta debilidad, pero tiene esos días, que es mejor que empezar a mirar para abajo. Los 13,50 deberíamos esperarlos


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> -13.5% y sin hacer prisioneros... Pinta mala la cosa.



Este tipo de acciones usanos los conozco bien porque los sigo muchísimo (es fácil encontrar la posibilidad de operar sin restricciones de "cortos").
Simplemente hay que ver el chart en minutos con extensión a toda la sesión. Un goteo continuo sin ningún rebotillo y así de forma perenne. Cuando sube lo hace de forma similar.

Cuando no hay vaivenes en intradiario, es porque la tendencia implícita es consistente y potente. Es por eso que cuando rompe, rompe con pelotas ... por lo que eso de voy a esperar un poco, no funciona.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final no se ha roto nada, *siyalodeciayo*.....
> 
> En fin, dejemos el siyalodeciayoismo y vamos al lio.
> 
> ...



siempre he querido preguntarte esto, disculpe mi ignorancia, ¿cómo hace un leonciocillo para camuflar su orden?

¿las trocea?


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2012)

ojo a Viscofan. está a huevo para un buen corto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> siempre he querido preguntarte esto, disculpe mi ignorancia, ¿cómo hace un leonciocillo para camuflar su orden?
> 
> ¿las trocea?



y lo más importante, ¿como lo detecta luego el sr. Mulder? (pregunta retórica, no espero respuesta )


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y lo más importante, ¿como lo detecta luego el sr. Mulder? (pregunta retórica, no espero respuesta )



... cuando le dá al botón. El maestro es león. :bla:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ojo a Viscofan. está a huevo para un buen corto.



parecía más claro, ahora me parece que está formando o que formará la cabeza después de haber formado el hombro izquierdo, lo digo por el tema de los impulsos que más o menos se ven, aunque no suficientemente activados (por otra parte, las MM 200 y MM 50 están realizando nudos con aplanamiento de la pendiente de la MM200, señal inequívoca de cambio de tendencia bastante importante). En todo caso, Inditex como veréis está calcando la misma trayectoria que Viscofan. Tengo la impresión que a Inditex le están ganando la partida otras cadenas low-cost en sus principales mercados (España, Francia, Italia etc) y que se le acerca la hora también. En todo caso, ninguna, a pesar de seguir alcista, dan la señal de fortaleza de otras y llevan bastante tiempo de agotamiento en esas resistencias, con poco volumen en la subida y mucho en la distribución


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> parecía más claro, ahora me parece que está formando o que formará la cabeza después de haber formado el hombro, lo digo por el tema de los impulsos que más o menos se ven, aunque no suficientemente activados (por otra parte, las MM 200 y MM 50 están realizando nudos con aplanamiento de la pendiente de la MM200, señal inequívoca de cambio de tendencia bastante importante). En todo caso, Inditex como veréis está calcando la misma trayectoria que Viscofan. Tengo la impresión que a Inditex le están ganando la partida otras cadenas low-cost en sus principales mercados (España, Francia, Italia etc) y que se le acerca la hora también.



Tengo muy claro que Viscofán va a dar mucho dinero a la baja ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo muy claro que Viscofán va a dar mucho dinero a la baja ::



Las dos, por qué??
bueno, a medida que se merma la renta disponible, se dejan de consumir bienes duraderos y menos elásticos (casas, coches etc) y finalmente los bienes de consumo habitual de mayor gasto (ropa, plásticos, combustibles, alimentos etc) y actualmente, creo que hemos entrado en la segunda fase, Mucha gente, ya no es que tenga para comprar casas, es que le debe estar costando mantener el gasto en ropa, alimentos, gasolina etc y Viscofan e Inditex entrarían en este último grupo. Estos años, la gente dejaba de consumir-invertir en vivienda-coches pero mantenía e incluso trasladaba parte de esa inversión a la ropa, alimentos etc. A medida que nos hacemos más pobres y nos haremos cada vez más (hace años, en este foro, decíamos que ibamos a padecer el mal de la economía portuguesa, con tasas bajas de crecimiento o nulas durante unos cuantos años), pues también tendremos que ir sustituyendo el otro tipo de gasto (a mi sorprendió estas navidades la poca afluencia que veía en las tiendas de inditex en comparación con otros años, y la masiva que hay actualmente aunque estemos en rebajas. Bueno, en realidad, no nos tiene pq sorprender, parece bastante evidente el por qué?).
Añadamos finalmente, que tanto Viscofan e Inditex son muy dependientes del precio del petróleo (y vemos que está pasando con el petróleo y con el cruce eur/dólar), muchísimo en un caso, incluido el proceso de fabricación y en el otro, el de distribución, que además es muy vertebrado).


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

El aspecto de Netflix es muy bueno para los largos ... si finalmente confirma que está marcando un gallardete. Objetivo más de 20%.

Hands up!


----------



## VOTIN (13 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tengo muy claro que Viscofán va a dar mucho dinero a la baja ::



Tiene un 2% de capital prestado,muy poco para tirar el valor abajo
O le meten cortos en plan fuerte o sucede algo en fundamentales que justifique esa bajada si no meteras la pata hasta el corbejon
Andate con cuidado que estos estan bien puestos en fundamentales y no le estan tirado cortos


----------



## bertok (13 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene un 2% de capital prestado,muy poco para tirar el valor abajo
> O le meten cortos en plan fuerte o sucede algo en fundamentales que justifique esa bajada si no meteras la pata hasta el corbejon
> Andate con cuidado que estos estan bien puestos en fundamentales y no le estan tirado cortos



Tiene que perder los 28 leuros para que me monte en el tren.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene que perder los 28 leuros para que me monte en el tren.



Si, entre 28-28,3 es buen nivel creo también. A ver, con cierta holgura, vas a ganar en cortos y mucho también a estos niveles, pero en Viscofan y en la mayoría entiendo, pero con alguna holgura y mayor plazo, que más o menos vamos teniendo una idea de los niveles que van a visitar los valores estos próximos tiempos.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tiene que perder los 28 leuros para que me monte en el tren.



Aunque este alto de precio el valor no da muestra de debilidad por ningun sitio
Todos le hemos echado el ojo, pero esta muy alto el valor para comprar 
puede suceder algo que haga que baje,ese seria un buen momento si baja sin que le ataquen los leoncios metiendo cortos
Cosa poco probable,este sera de los valores duros 
Si quieres cortos meteselos a repsol,tiene ya cerca de 500 millones de acc prestadas,uno mas no pasa nada


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ojo a Viscofan. está a huevo para un buen corto.





No digo que lo vaya a hacer, ¿pero alguien sabe por curiosidad en que broker te permiten ponerte corto?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

Qué bien, qué bien, hoy ya hemos visitado los 1,262 en eur/dólar y con una vela ciertamente bajista por ahora...ya estamos muy cerquita de los soñados y "señalados" 1,245-247..y alguna dilatación más que tendremos. Todo gracias al Señor ******** de Pisa..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No digo que lo vaya a hacer, ¿pero alguien sabe por curiosidad en que broker te permiten ponerte corto?



Renta 4 por ejemplo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Ene 2012)

pero corre que se te escapa jejeje (no, aún no ha dado la señal como ha dicho por ahí atrás), pero eso, que ya los brokers están aumentando las garantías pq se ven venir la jugada (en Viscofan ha pasado de 30% a 42%).


----------



## Mulder (13 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> siempre he querido preguntarte esto, disculpe mi ignorancia, ¿cómo hace un leonciocillo para camuflar su orden?
> 
> ¿las trocea?



Evidentemente, veo varias órdenes en el mismo sentido separadas por un espacio de tiempo de un minuto o menos, no falla es un leoncio camuflando operaciones.




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> y lo más importante, ¿como lo detecta luego el sr. Mulder? (pregunta retórica, no espero respuesta )





Janus dijo:


> ... cuando le dá al botón. El maestro es león. :bla:



Bueno, en esto ya entra mi pericia como programador, aunque la detección de este tipo de operaciones no la tengo automatizada ni mucho menos, lo haré cuando tenga algún rato libre y me meta con ello, así que lo tengo que ver a ojo aunque verlo en mi programa es algo bastante sencillo.

Lo de automatizar es principalmente para no ir buscando conejos entre tanto gatete.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Ene 2012)

Oigan: esto de poner Stop lost es muy difícil...
Acabo de poner mi primer SL para Abertis en 12,4.....

Se permite carcajearse


----------



## Cantor (13 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Qué bien, qué bien, hoy ya hemos visitado los 1,262 en eur/dólar y con una vela ciertamente bajista por ahora...ya estamos muy cerquita de los soñados y "señalados" 1,245-247..y alguna dilatación más que tendremos. Todo gracias al Señor ******** de Pisa..



Disculpe el abuso, pero es que tengo unos dólares que quiero cambiar a euros y estoy buscando el mejor momento, así que sigo con interés todos los comentarios que se hacen al respecto. Señor ANHQV (u otro como Maese Claca o mi paisano pirata, patilltoes...), en fin, si alguno pudiera guiarme se lo agradecería mucho.

Por lo que les leo entiendo que eurusd llegará a 1.245 aprox. y a partir de ahí o bien rebota para arriba, con lo que yo debería cambiar en ese momento, o bien rompe ese ¿soporte? y sigue bajando, con lo que debería esperarme a que llegara a algún nivel que es probable ustedes proporcionen :fiufiu:

En fin, estoy en lo cierto?

Y, por otro lado, ustedes qué creen, que bajará más o que rebotará (sí, ya sé q nadie tiene la bola de cristal excepto Rbotic y MV, pero cualquier apreciación suya será mejor que lo que yo pueda pensar, aunque por supuesto cualquier decisión que yo tome la haré por mi cuenta y es mi completa responsabilidad)

PD: ya he aprendido a poner tildes


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Evidentemente, veo varias órdenes en el mismo sentido separadas por un espacio de tiempo de un minuto o menos, no falla es un leoncio camuflando operaciones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ienso: comprrrrrrendo


----------



## Janus (13 Ene 2012)

Super, super interesantes el sprint final en minutos de Netflix. Ahí hay tomate ....


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Ene 2012)

S&P rebaja en dos escalones la nota de la deuda de España, hasta 'A' - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> S&P rebaja en dos escalones la nota de la deuda de España, hasta 'A' - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El aspecto de Netflix es muy bueno para los largos ... si finalmente confirma que está marcando un gallardete. Objetivo más de 20%.
> 
> Hands up!



explicate mejor ¿dónde confirmaria ? 95$


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No digo que lo vaya a hacer, ¿pero alguien sabe por curiosidad en que broker te permiten ponerte corto?



Por ahora en clicktrade también se pueden meter cortos a Viscofan. (Al final voy a parecer comercial de estos)




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ienso: comprrrrrrendo



Jajaja, he pensado en Homer al leer a Mulder, pero no en esa imagen si no en esta otra: [YOUTUBE]FqMZH2e-Hpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Ene 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> Disculpe el abuso, pero es que tengo unos dólares que quiero cambiar a euros y estoy buscando el mejor momento, así que sigo con interés todos los comentarios que se hacen al respecto. Señor ANHQV (u otro como Maese Claca o mi paisano pirata, patilltoes...), en fin, si alguno pudiera guiarme se lo agradecería mucho.
> 
> Por lo que les leo entiendo que eurusd llegará a 1.245 aprox. y a partir de ahí o bien rebota para arriba, con lo que yo debería cambiar en ese momento, o bien rompe ese ¿soporte? y sigue bajando, con lo que debería esperarme a que llegara a algún nivel que es probable ustedes proporcionen :fiufiu:
> 
> ...








Bueno, este gráfico para los habituales de este foro, está muy chapado, de carrerilla se lo saben como el Dax y otros, pero te comento, verás que por la teoría de impulsos de estructuras de fibonacci, el euro/dólar después de realizar un mínimo, corrigió al 61,8% al tick muy claro, sorprendetemente claro. Activando una 2ª estructura muy bonita al bajar de ese mínimo en 1,315-4 realizando una canal bajista formado por una serie de ondas de elliot que forman parte entiendo de una subonda primera 1 de un total de 5 subondas que conformarán lo que creo que es una mayor onda 3 expansiva bajista (que no paramos ahí, en los 1,245-2467, que me da que corregimos poco al 38,2 % después y nos lanzamos a una tercera (bueno, todo esto aún tiene que crearse, formase, pero es una pequeña intuición dado la celeridad de la formación)
Bueno, pues eso, como ves el objetivo es +- claro en esos 1,24 y pico (lo señalamos aquí que podría ocurrir desde principios de diciembre).
Por cierto, 3 cuervos negros veo..


----------



## Cantor (14 Ene 2012)

Muchísimas gracias sr ANHQV.
Tengo qe reconocer que no entiendo todo lo que dice, al igual que otros posts del hilo, pero simplemente porque yo soy la hierba que las gacelas se comen.

La verdad es que les leo desde agosto aunque no dedico los 20 minutos que comentaba el maese Claca a los gráficos que cuelgan, pero me río mucho con los comentarios que se hacen. En fin, llegados a este punto me he picado un poco y ya esta Navidad decidí que me voy a leer el libro de murphy ese de análisis técnico de los mercados financieros o algo así (ya lo tengo en pdf). Espero después de leerlo entender mucho más de lo que escriben y empezar mi operativa, aunque eso ya veremos...


----------



## bertok (14 Ene 2012)

Luego no digan que no se les avisa.

Bajada de calificacin a Europa: cmo inventar un mercado alcista y fallar - Lleno de Energa - Cotizalia.com


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias sr ANHQV.
> Tengo qe reconocer que no entiendo todo lo que dice, al igual que otros posts del hilo, pero simplemente porque yo soy la hierba que las gacelas se comen.
> 
> La verdad es que les leo desde agosto aunque no dedico los 20 minutos que comentaba el maese Claca a los gráficos que cuelgan, pero me río mucho con los comentarios que se hacen. En fin, llegados a este punto me he picado un poco y ya esta Navidad decidí que me voy a leer el libro de murphy ese de análisis técnico de los mercados financieros o algo así (ya lo tengo en pdf). Espero después de leerlo entender mucho más de lo que escriben y empezar mi operativa, aunque eso ya veremos...



Yo empezaria con el de carpatos "leones contra gacelas" dice lo mismo pero contando a la vez sus batallitas.Te enganchara mas

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo empezaria con el de carpatos "leones contra gacelas" dice lo mismo pero contando a la vez sus batallitas.Te enganchara mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Lo tiene en pdf?


----------



## Cantor (14 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo empezaria con el de carpatos "leones contra gacelas" dice lo mismo pero contando a la vez sus batallitas.Te enganchara mas
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



gracias por la info, buscaré a ver. En cualquier caso los aspectos financieros, el AT etc... me es lejano pero las mates, algos (guiño a maese pollastre, algún día seré como él :XX etc... esos me son más cercanos así que no espero que el de murphy me enganche o no como libro sino entender bien los conceptos. En ese sentido, cuál de los dos (u otro libro) está mejor explicado? ya le digo, no me asusta en sí que sea ameno o no, sino que los conceptos queden claros (ustedes hablan de fibos y yo imagino que viene de Fibonacci, que no sé si es cierto o no, pero en cualquier caso no sé más.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo tiene en pdf?



Yo sí jeje, bueno, tengo varios, aunque empecé leyendo el de murphy (son 2 realmente, uno teórico y otro práctico), en realidad empecé leyendo el las ondas de Elliot y no me enteré de nada..muy muy aburrido, mejor profundizar con elliot con otros enlaces o incluso en videos de youtube. En general, no los he leído casi ninguno por completo, prefiero revistas técnicas y acudir a algún curso o seminario, los libros, leyendo uno has leído el resto y quizás el de leones es bastante completo y ameno en su lectura (además, Cárpatos, al menos, se ha jugado el dinero, otros muchos que escriben libros y tal, han visto los mercados desde el tendido, sin jugarse pasta). En todo caso, recurriría a bibliografía más técnica para aprender, pero técnico y español no van de la mano en casi ningún campo jeje (lo digo por los fibos..). La mejor forma de aprender creo que es trabajar en simulación, y cuando hayas ganado de forma neta, seguir trabajando en simulación y si sigues ganando de forma neta, seguir trabajando en simulación..y luego ir empezando con pocas cantidades, muy poco a poco y así. Ahora, cuesta mucho psicologicamente aprender con simulaciones, los sentimientos de euforia y ansiedad aparecen muchas veces y al final, aprendemos perdiendo dinero (otra forma de aprender). Hay personas que se les da especialmente bien por condiciones naturales: frías, intuitivas, buenas en cálculos, en visión espacial etc etc, yo desde luego, no soy una de esas, es más, más bien lo contrario, pero me pasa como al típico jugador de fútbol que a pesar de no tener calidad y no tener condiciones, se lo curra haciendo horas y horas pq le gusta, entrenando duro (pongamos un Puyol en el Barca o Higuaín en el Madrid jeje) y eso, aunque sigo perdiendo en algunas operaciones, pero cada vez menos.
Este enlace como recurso no está mal:
Forex Tcnico Avanzado


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo tiene en pdf?



Si lo tengo en pdf, pero es un archivo grande.Para mi dicen lo mismo el de murphy y este, pero el de carpatos al estar en 1 persona se lee mejor. 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Lo tiene en pdf?





Cantor dijo:


> gracias por la info, buscaré a ver. En cualquier caso los aspectos financieros, el AT etc... me es lejano pero las mates, algos (guiño a maese pollastre, algún día seré como él :XX etc... esos me son más cercanos así que no espero que el de murphy me enganche o no como libro sino entender bien los conceptos. En ese sentido, cuál de los dos (u otro libro) está mejor explicado? ya le digo, no me asusta en sí que sea ameno o no, sino que los conceptos queden claros (ustedes hablan de fibos y yo imagino que viene de Fibonacci, que no sé si es cierto o no, pero en cualquier caso no sé más.





ponzi dijo:


> Si lo tengo en pdf, pero es un archivo grande.Para mi dicen lo mismo el de murphy y este, pero el de carpatos al estar en 1 persona se lee mejor.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Os he enviado un mensaje privado con el link de descarga. Espero que os guste el librs aconsejaría que no os quedaseis exclusivamente en el análisis técnico y ademas de este localizaceis *"warren buffet y la interpretación de estados financieros"* (Es un libro que se lee bastante bien y no es caro 19 euros) ,os servirá para entender un poco los fundamentales.


----------



## ponzi (14 Ene 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> gracias por la info, buscaré a ver. En cualquier caso los aspectos financieros, el AT etc... me es lejano pero las mates, algos (guiño a maese pollastre, algún día seré como él :XX etc... esos me son más cercanos así que no espero que el de murphy me enganche o no como libro sino entender bien los conceptos. En ese sentido, cuál de los dos (u otro libro) está mejor explicado? ya le digo, no me asusta en sí que sea ameno o no, sino que los conceptos queden claros (ustedes hablan de fibos y yo imagino que viene de Fibonacci, que no sé si es cierto o no, pero en cualquier caso no sé más.



Fibo = Fibonacci es la serie matemática que se repite mucho en toda la naturaleza, la suma de los dos anteriores da el siguiente número. En bolsa se utiliza su expresión mas básica o proporción aúrea (división constante que aparece en la serie) para conseguir los niveles, es útil simplemente porque como muchos lo miran al final la autoprofecia se termina cumpliendo, pero no es un arma infalible. 

11235813-----

Estos dos valores, 0.618 y 1.618 son conocidos como la Proporción Aúrea o la Media Dorada. Estas proporciones se encuentran a nuestro alrededor en el mundo natural. Aparecen en la biología, el arte, la música, en la arquitectura y muchos otros campos más. Los siguientes, son algunos ejemplos de como se manifiesta la Proporción Aúrea en el mundo que nos rodea:
La forma de los girasoles, 
La molécula de ADN.
Los huracanes.
Las galaxias en el espacio exterior.
Las conchas de caracol.
Los juegos de cartas.

De hecho hay un dibujo muy famoso de Da Vinci que representa supuestamente la perfección humana a través de los fibos 

"El hombre de vitruvio"

Si vives en Madrid te recomiendo que visites la exposición de Da vinci que actualmente esta en el Canal en la plaza Castilla


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Ene 2012)

No estaría de más, empezar entendiendo poco a poco el significado de una cotización, es decir de lo que llamamos vela, sea la unidad de tiempo que sea (minutos, horas, dias, semanas etc). Buenos videos para empezar (no solo de velas, especialmente es bueno el 3º):
Velas japonesas parte 1 - YouTube
Velas japonesas parte 2 - YouTube
Velas japonesas parte 3 - YouTube


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Ene 2012)

Gracias a todos
Tengo para leer todo el fin de semana


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Ene 2012)

Bueno, veamos el Dax en el largo plazo y lo que está haciendo ahora.
Después de una tendencia alcista prolongada durante casi 2 años y medio (lástima, no lo imitemos) y bastante noble tecnicamente (suele ocurrir en mercados muy liquidos), hemos realizado una estructura bajista con un mínimo en un doble suelo sobre los 4900 y pico, que activamos y conseguimos objetivo (no dibujo ni el doble suelo ni el objetivo, pero se ve a simple vista). Realizamos una figura posterior de hch que creo que no cumplió su objetivo totalmente (no lo dibujo, pero debió quedar a algunos pipos), y ahora ha realizado una primera estructura alcista dentro de la gran estructura bajista, entre los 5350 y los 6170-6180 con corrección en el 61,8 (aquí el principio de esta segunda estructura, es para interpretar, hay quién lo situaría en los 5600 y quién en los 5650, yo pongo los 5700 pq es desde el mínimo en el que rompemos el lateral o la resistencia de ese rango). En principio, al superar los 6180 activaríamos una 2ª estructura con bastante alcance (hasta la zona de los 6500). Tenemos un problema (añadido a las bajas de calificación, que aquí si reconozco que pueden hacer pupa) y son las resistencias que constituyen los fibos de la estructura bajista, en este caso, los 6240-6250 que coincide con el gran fibo bajista del 50%, en donde chocó y retrocedió hasta apoyarse en la MM 200 sesiones, buena señal ya que antes era resistencia y ahora se ha constituido en soporte. Mi impresión, estar fuera y ponerse largos por encima de los 6250-6260 +- y cortos por debajo de la MM 200 con stops relativamente cercanos y que no voy a calcular.






Aquí podéis ver más ampliado, como choca con el fibo del 50% de la gran bajista y como hace de soporte (antes era resistencia) la MM 200. La vela, no sé interpretarla muy bien, habría que ver en rango horario y tal, pq parece entre un martillo y una vela negra normal bajista. Nada, yo esperaría que rompa una de esas 2 zonas.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate mejor ¿dónde confirmaria ? 95$



Lo más seguro es esperar la superación de los 100$. Se confirmaría así el gallarde y podría irse fácil a cerrar el hueco del último bajadón.

Para quién quiera arriesgar más, se podría entrar ahora mismo con stop ceñido (un 4% dinámico) guiándose por la pauta del volumen.

Está subiendo con muchísimo volumen y eso le da fiabilidad a la misma.

Yo cabalgo ya ahí.


----------



## atlanterra (14 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes de Sábado.

Ya que estamos recomendando acciones, yo estoy siguiendo de cerca el Fabricante Americano de véhículos premium eléctricos TESLA (TSLA). El viernes bajó nada menos que más del 19% tras la supuesta marcha de dos directivos.

Creo que puede ser interesante la entrada en el entorno de los 19-17

Estaremos atentos.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2012)

Creo que no he actualizado el grafico de la plata que puse la semana pasada ¿no? Parece que cumple a la perfección...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2012)

mirando cositas para entrar en corto

*[Schneider Electric]*







Después de una temporada en la que me parece que estuvieron distribuyendo, se pegó una buena hostia de un 40% en un par de meses. Ahora anda metido en un canal alcista donde ha completado un segundo impulso que lo está llevando al techo del lateral. Si viésemos que flojea se podría meter un cortito. PEro cuidadín con el soporte de los 43€.

Si tuviera mono, entraría corto con sl 47,54€

1er objetivo soporte del canal alcista
2º suelo del lateral


Pero como no lo tengo, me estoy quitecito.


----------



## atman (14 Ene 2012)

A mí me llegaron ayer los dos primeros tochetes de la trilogía de Al brooks "Trading Price action": Trends y Trading Ranges. Da pena ponerse ha hacer rayas, postits y demás... Sobre el contenido... seguiremos informando... pero la primera impresión alhojear por encima es que, efectivamente, se entienden mucho mejor que el primero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> A mí me llegaron ayer los dos primeros tochetes de la trilogía de Al brooks "Trading Price action": Trends y Trading Ranges. Da pena ponerse *ha *hacer rayas, postits y demás... Sobre el contenido... seguiremos informando... pero la primera impresión alhojear por encima es que, efectivamente, se entienden mucho mejor que el primero.


----------



## Janus (14 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Buenas tardes de Sábado.
> 
> Ya que estamos recomendando acciones, yo estoy siguiendo de cerca el Fabricante Americano de véhículos premium eléctricos TESLA (TSLA). El viernes bajó nada menos que más del 19% tras la supuesta marcha de dos directivos.
> 
> ...



Capitaliza 3000 millones y los últimos 5 con pérdidas (empresa de reciente constitución). Está creciendo con fuerza en CAGR pero la previsión de 2011 es acelerar las pérdidas respecto al año anterior.

A futuro me cuesta pensar que se forre vendiendo coches eléctricos (Roadster) porque el usuario final terminará comprando los ford, toyotas ... de siempre. Pero su negocio de reventa de componentes y motores eléctricos a terceros vendors, puede ser muy interesante si consigue adquirir una ventaja competitiva sostenida.

Dicho esto, en bolsa se cotiza por otros parámetros como son las expectativas futuras del negocio en el medio y largo plazo. Está en un rectángulo enorme entre 22 y 35. Vamos a ver cómo se comporta el martes y si no pierde los 22 (está ahí pegado). El r/r es muy muy interesante. Gracias por compartirlo en el hilo.


----------



## The Hellion (14 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



¿En qué antros estuvo, y qué tomó, ustec anoche para tener esos ojos? 

[YOUTUBE]QC7Uj9hCXKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## plusvis (14 Ene 2012)

Señor ANHQV (o quien se anime), le importaría hacernos un AT de GAS? Después del pago del dividendo no ha dejado de caer, cosa que también hizo el año pasado. Las vendí el viernes cuando leí lo de las rebajas del rating puesto que me espero un buen guano para el lunes. Seguramente habré hecho mal, aunque también es cierto que se podrán comprar más baratas el martes 
Gracias.


----------



## Cantor (15 Ene 2012)

Muchísimas gracias ANHQV y ponzi. Conozco la serie de Fibonacci y el número áureo, no vivo en Madrid ni espero ir pronto, pero gracias por la info (vivo en Málaga).

En fin, si después de leer aprendo algo y me da por ponerlo en práctica, compartiré con ustedes mis gráficos de bolis


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Ene 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> Señor ANHQV (o quien se anime), le importaría hacernos un AT de GAS? Después del pago del dividendo no ha dejado de caer, cosa que también hizo el año pasado. Las vendí el viernes cuando leí lo de las rebajas del rating puesto que me espero un buen guano para el lunes. Seguramente habré hecho mal, aunque también es cierto que se podrán comprar más baratas el martes
> Gracias.








Sr?? jaja, si soy jovencito por ahora hombre..Bueno, al tema, yo mientras respete la MM 50 (azul) o la MM 200 (roja) me mantendría. Ha repartido dividendo, cierto, pero está respetando ciertos soportes comentados anteriormente (como verás, cada vez que llega a esos niveles, rebota, los 12,6-12,7, son el nivel a mantener. Me recuerda su trazado antes y después de dividendo a Enagás, algo normal pq se reparten la misma tarta).
En todo caso a ver, todo depende del plazo en el que lo veamos, a corto plazo puede ser bajista por la formación de velas, que no está claro y yo esperaría a que rompiese esas medias, pero en el medio o largo plazo es un valor alcista (otra cosa, es que baje naturalmente a apoyarse en ciertos soportes). Ciertamente, presenta un cruce de medias interesante.
A largo, medio/plazo, si lo vemos desde inicios del 2009, no tiene mala pinta..


----------



## LOLO08 (15 Ene 2012)

Ando metido largo con too lo gordo en Repsol...y un poco acojonoao...:

50% de las acc. compradas a 20e. y el otro 50% a 22.3e ( despues del dividendo). Stop profit de las primeras en 21.7 y sin meter sotps en las segundas....
opiniones??


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ando metido largo con too lo gordo en Repsol...y un poco acojonoao...:
> 
> 50% de las acc. compradas a 20e. y el otro 50% a 22.3e ( despues del dividendo). Stop profit de las primeras en 21.7 y sin meter sotps en las segundas....
> opiniones??



buena jugada, aguanta hasta que te salte el SL. Si tira al alza vete subiendo el SL.

Suerte y disfruta las plusvas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Ene 2012)

Repsol ya hizo los deberes que tenía que hacer, en principio, otra cosa es su sesgo alcista por ahora en el medio plazo/largo y que pudiese hacer mayores logros, que tendría motivos para intentarlos. A ver, esas 3 velas no son buenas, y ha roto una media importante. No sé, si tuviese que jugarme la pasta con repsol, buscaría un apoyo quizás en la MM 200 o esperaría a que el estocástico rompiese la línea de sobreventa al alza para entrar. En todo caso, tenemos un gap que debe cerrar, el problema es la estrella fugaz previa a ese gap, vela normalmente bajista . No me atrevo a opinar, pero si estuviese en tu situación, me mantendría mientras no rompiese la MM 200, ya que ha bajado muy rápido a sobreventa y sigue teniendo sesgo alcista (si te gusta el dividendo, es una buena inversión), pero cuidado, ya estamos cerquita de lo que creo que será el tobogán de los próximos meses.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Ene 2012)

En todo caso, hay valores (pocos, pq la peonza del viernes marca cierta indecisión) , índices, cruces etc más fáciles para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

El TASE de Tel Aviv se ha pegado una toña interesante.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2012)

Yo apuesto mañana por que ahonden las caídas, pero teniendo a los usanos cerrados...


----------



## VOTIN (15 Ene 2012)

El tase va de culo y francia AA hISPANISTAN A
Algo doloroso viene,solo mis hoteles se salvaran.....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Ene 2012)

Yo creo que empezaremos con miedo pero que posteriormente, las aguas de manera ya muy temporal (el vencimiento de enero suele ser más predecible de lo que creemos, me explico, aunque no vencen opciones, si tu fueras una mano fuerte y tuvieses x futuros del ibex comprados en este último período de rally navideño, tu posición de entrada, estaría partiendo de niveles similares al actual, y los que estaban esperando vender a 8800-8950 o 9300, seguramente aún no han liquidado) volverán a su cauce..pero temporalmente.
Pero todo esto, son simplemente cábalas mías.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Ene 2012)

*El tráfico ferroviario da una señal de peligro *





Fuerte caída en la primera semana de 2012

El tráfico ferroviario se ha mantenido muy fuerte durante 2011 tal y como apuntamos en un reciente artículo (ver: EEUU no da señales de recesión. El tráfico ferroviario es un gran indicador líder).

Sin embargo, en la primera semana del año hemos visto un desplome en el tráfico intermodal del 9,3%, mientras que los vagones de carga descendían un 3,7%.

Hay que advertir que este repunte no marca tendencia y que durante 2011 también hemos visto mucha volatilidad en ambos índices. Pero es una primera señal de peligro ya que el tráfico ferroviario ha sido un indicador económico adelantado muy válido durante los últimos meses.

Tan solo cinco de los 20 grupos de vagones de carga mostraron subidas respecto a la misma semana de 2011. Entre los grupos de peor desempeño destacan: grano -20%, productos de granja excluido el grano -18,5% y chatarra de hierro y acero -17%.








- CAPITAL BOLSA - Tiempo Real


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

Para la economía real el 2012 será dramático y todos los indicadores de actividad ahondarán de forma significativa sus caidas.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Ene 2012)

TASE Site - Homepage

Mi apuesta:

*Lunes*: EEUU (FESTIVO)) - EUROPA ROJO (Caida de un -2,5%-3,5%)

*Martes* EEUU ROJO (-1% -2%) - EUROPA ROJO (-1% -2%)

* % contenidos y reprimidos para no exagerar


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> TASE Site - Homepage
> 
> Mi apuesta:
> 
> ...



Si uropa cae más del -2% con los usanos cerrados, los larguistas que vayan pillando vez para el suicidio colectivo


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> TASE Site - Homepage
> 
> Mi apuesta:
> 
> ...



Dios le oiga!


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IBEX:







Pararon el precio en la zona que comentaba, así que sigue en el guión de estos días, sin ganas todavía de resolver el lateral.



Claca dijo:


> La jefa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TELEFONICA ilustra muy bien la situación:







Ahora bien, reitero la importancia de saber ver la escena en perspectiva y no distraerse en el corto plazo, porque estas semanas nos jugamos un movimiento tendecial para una temporadita, y ya que los guiones suelen cambiar con un fallo de los mismos, más nos vale tener las cosas claras.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos 8800 marcan la frontera entre el bien y el mal ::


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2012)

Cristo bendito! pero cuanto han escrito ustedes el finde?? yo liado en el hilo de las empleadas de hogar y ahora a ponerme al día aquí... pregunta: ¿londres mañana abre normal? Sí, ¿no?


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cristo bendito! pero cuanto han escrito ustedes el finde?? yo liado en el hilo de las empleadas de hogar y ahora a ponerme al día aquí... pregunta: ¿londres mañana abre normal? Sí, ¿no?



Vaya repaso has pegado en el hilo de las chachas 8::Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esos 8800 marcan la frontera entre el bien y el mal ::



Yo no lo veo así :/ 

De hecho precisamente por ello comentaba lo del fallo del guión, pero no quiero adelantar acontecimientos ni pretendo insinuar que el precio hará una cosa u otra, únicamente señalar que superar los 8.800 no aseguraría absolutamente nada.


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo no lo veo así :/
> 
> De hecho precisamente por ello comentaba lo del fallo del guión, pero no quiero adelantar acontecimientos ni pretendo insinuar que el precio hará una cosa u otra, únicamente señalar que superar los 8.800 no aseguraría absolutamente nada.



Espero que no tengamos que testear los 8800 y mañana los mercados hagan lo que tienen que hacer.


----------



## Janus (15 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Efectivamente maestro, aún no hay nada decidido y las figuras técnicas requieren aún tiempo para consolidar el por dónde van a tirar. Yo apuesto por guano y quizá potente ... pero hasta que no se vea refrendando ... a esperar se ha dicho más allá de scalping y escaramuzas varias.


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Ene 2012)

Consultorio con Antonio Espín, analista independiente (13-1-12) | Intereconomía | 688601


----------



## atman (15 Ene 2012)

Soy un exaherao de cohones... creí que les había dejado en la pag. cientocincuentaypocos... y sólo eran 3 hojitas... Respecto al hilo de las chachas... pues sí... para una de las pocas cosas de la que sé algo y puedo hablar con cierto desprendimiento y echar una mano...


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Consultorio con Antonio Espín, analista independiente (13-1-12) | Intereconomía | 688601



La tía con la música no hace más que fallar, las dos veces que le he visto la caga pero bien, a parte de quedar de paleta...


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ene 2012)

por cierto la bolsa de Israel ha *cerrado*.....


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por cierto la bolsa de Israel ha *cerrado*.....



Jejeje, esto ya empieza a parecer agosto... XD


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Jejeje, esto ya empieza a parecer agosto... XD



no dice nada, prudencia, el boss(sp) decide todo


----------



## FranR (15 Ene 2012)

Empezamos con los niveles de este nuevo trimestre. Aunque me faltan dos sesiones para trazar una posible ruta de estos meses.

IBEX

Pivot 8.424
Pérdida del nivel: 8.282
Escape por arriba: 8.582

DAX

Canal Principal: 6126-6229

Pérdida por abajo: 6052-6034

La mayor probabilidad es de tocar niveles por abajo, especialmente en el DAX.


----------



## Adriangtir (15 Ene 2012)

Ya era hora de que usted trabajase un poco ...


XD


----------



## Estilicón (15 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> TELEFONICA ilustra muy bien la situación:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, ese triángulo antes o después tendrá que resolverse, y de ahí según tome la dirección en uno u otro sentido, se podrá entrar en una operación temporal para picar algo. 

¿No?.:


----------



## FranR (15 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya era hora de que usted trabajase un poco ...
> 
> 
> XD



No crea, he estado trabajando estos días...y mucho, espero que este nuevo oscilador para acciones aporte mas entradas que el anterior, que pese a tener un alto porcentaje de aciertos, el número de entradas que daba sobre las posibles no era muy bueno.:no:


----------



## Claca (15 Ene 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Hombre, ese triángulo antes o después tendrá que resolverse, y de ahí según tome la dirección en uno u otro sentido, se podrá entrar en una operación temporal para picar algo.
> 
> ¿No?.:



Es que ahí está la gracia, ahora mismo ese es un guión "poco fiable". Hay que ver la escena desde más lejos 

Como he dejado caer, en los fallos suelen estar los cambios de guión buenos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Ene 2012)

El Dax está muy sencillin. Los 6240-6250 (donde preveíamos el primer choque al activar 2ª alcista y ahí ha realizado 2 pequeños techitos con objetivo cumplido en la MM200) para entrar largos que coincide con el gran fibo bajista del 50% y buscar el objetivo de 2ª estructura a los 6500 (coincidencia con otro fibo de gran bajista) y por debajo de la MM 200 (que ahora es soporte cuando antes era resistencia) para corregir y ponernos cortos. Entre esos niveles, funciona perfectamente entrar por coincidencia zonal de estocástico y cci en velas horarias.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2012)

Bien empieza el euro ::


----------



## bertok (15 Ene 2012)

Salvo giro inesperado, la sesión de mañana tiene buena pinta ::


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Ene 2012)

¿hay futuros usanos a partir de las 00:00h?


----------



## dj-mesa (15 Ene 2012)

*Ratas gigantes en Nueva York *- Apuntes de Naturaleza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Ratas gigantes en Nueva York *- Apuntes de Naturaleza



Curioso offtopic..... )


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Ene 2012)

Mis apuestas largos:
dentro de Abertis salvo que caiga de 12,5 con objetivo en 13,5
IAG, bueno, activó un 2º alcista con objetivo en los 2
Enagás, seguimos dentro hasta los 14,7-14,8, ambicioso, pero es que se trata de hacernos ricos, no?:rolleye:
Estar atentos a ferrovial.
Cortos, lo de siempre, telefónica, iberdrola, endesa, sacyr, algunas mierdosas más y cruce euro/dólar y es de esperar cierta corrección del petróleo
El dax depende de los niveles anteriormente citados
Y me voy a la piltra. Por cierto, vmmp29 y pepitoria, muchas gracias por el antivirus, como Dios y gratis jeje.


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mis apuestas largos:
> dentro de Abertis salvo que caiga de 12,5 con objetivo en 13,5
> IAG, bueno, activó un 2º alcista con objetivo en los 2
> Enagás, seguimos dentro hasta los 14,7-14,8, ambicioso, pero es que se trata de hacernos ricos, no?:rolleye:
> ...



Quitando los cortos, porque aún no me atrevo, vamos muy parejos, con Enagás y Abertis... pero lo mio es poca pasta, asi que pocas perdidas. Aunque bien mirado ya que tengo poca pasta tengo que defenderla de los leoncios con todas mis fuerzas,,,,


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Ratas gigantes en Nueva York *- Apuntes de Naturaleza



Pues mandamos al gato aquél del Sr. MV que cazaba llamas y alpacas y creo que hasta elefantes


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Consultorio con Antonio Espín, analista independiente (13-1-12) | Intereconomía | 688601



Y a mi que este tipo me pone. ¿Estaré enferma?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Ene 2012)

Veremos como acaba la cosa (posiblemente con considerables bajadas), pero el Ibex empieza con leves subidas...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Quitando los cortos, porque aún no me atrevo, vamos muy parejos, con Enagás y Abertis... pero lo mio es poca pasta, asi que pocas perdidas. Aunque bien mirado ya que tengo poca pasta tengo que defenderla de los leoncios con todas mis fuerzas,,,,



los cortos, cuando le coges mono, te encantan pq además salen más baratos (no tiene apenas coste de financiación su apalancamiento y algunos brokers incluso, te financian) y como la economía no está para grandes retos por ahora, es apuesta segura.
Lo que digo siempre, es que no somos adivinos del momento, y podemos intuir un objetivo que tb puede ser equívoco pq si no, seríamos los reyes del mambo. Lo digo pq recomiendas Abertis, Enagás o Repsol por poner un ejemplo (repsol ahora no) y empieza bajando a primera hora, o durante el día o los 2 próximos días y ya parece que eres un burro, que a ver qué pasa y tal, y joder, aquí decimos una opinión, nada más.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y a mi que este tipo me pone. ¿Estaré enferma?



::

Mamma mia! Si hay reunión de HVEI35 ya puedo proteger mi cuello, porque entonces me ves a mí y te da un síncope


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Veremos como acaba la cosa (posiblemente con considerables bajadas), pero el Ibex empieza con leves subidas...



El viernes ya se sabía lo de las bajadas de ratings y acabó remontando. Yo entré fuerte a eon... A ver cómo amanece, y si me puedo salir con un 1% a media mañana.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El viernes ya se sabía lo de las bajadas de ratings y acabó remontando. Yo entré fuerte a eon... A ver cómo amanece, y si me puedo salir con un 1% a media mañana.



Espero que así sea 

¿La entrada fue muy fuerte?


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Veremos como acaba la cosa (posiblemente con considerables bajadas), pero el Ibex empieza con leves subidas...



Hoy he debido cenar setas alucinogenas y estoy en algún bucle espacio temporal extraño 
¿Como que el ibex ha emoezado con leves subidas? ¿Dondé?... Pero abren la puerta antes de las 9 de la mañana?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Espero que así sea
> 
> ¿La entrada fue muy fuerte?




De esas que te pagan unas vacaciones... O las pagas dobles :ouch:

Pero los 16.10 de eon bien lo merecen...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoy he debido cenar setas alucinogenas y estoy en algún bucle espacio temporal extraño
> ¿Como que el ibex ha emoezado con leves subidas? ¿Dondé?... Pero abren la puerta antes de las 9 de la mañana?



CFD | CFDs | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Y a mi que este tipo me pone. ¿Estaré enferma?









Si, lo está.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

*[AMD]*







luego la comento... 

edito: *Parece* que ha abandonado el canal bajista (líneas discontínuas) y el precio ha frenado en el nivel en el que lo hizo la última vez. Si perdiera el actual canal alcista de corto plazo, se abren dos posibilidades:

a) Que se apoye en la bajista que antes hacía de techo del canal para ir a buscar la bajista de largo plazo.

b) Que caiga hasta la directriz alcista en la que se apoyan los mínimos de los últimos meses o hasta los 4.87$.

Por los indicadores y una disminución del volumen parece que toca corrección. Si bien el precio hizo en el anterior máximo una subida y bajada simple, en este aso la subida ha sido mediante impulsos y la bajada me temo que, si se hace, será mediante impulsos.

Si sigue en el canal, queda la posibilidad de un tercer impulso. 

O parriba o pabajo, cada uno con su riesgo


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

Muy planito... me esperaba más gap.

Pero bueno, por interés personal que vaya bajando progresivamente, sin prisa pero sin pausa...


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2012)

Al loro, me ha llegado un correo de lonchafinistas-punto-es ¿alguien los conoce? No deberían pagar derechos por usar el nombre... :

Parece que se dedican al SPAM en ofertas de todo tipo de cosas y empiezan bien... te ofrecen hacerte una App para iphone por 2000 lerus... luego ves los tipos de Apps y al menos algunas, si googleas un poco te las puedes encontrar gratis... en fín...


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!



atman dijo:


> Al loro, me ha llegado un correo de lonchafinistas-punto-es ¿alguien los conoce? No deberían pagar derechos por usar el nombre... :
> 
> Parece que se dedican al SPAM en ofertas de todo tipo de cosas y empiezan bien... te ofrecen hacerte una App para iphone por 2000 lerus... luego ves los tipos de Apps y al menos algunas, si googleas un poco te las puedes encontrar gratis... en fín...



Pues parece que alguien del foro, o alguien que ha visitado el foro, se quiere aprovechar del tema, desde luego llama la atención que desde la página de inicio no se vea absolutamente nada pero haya un buscador.

Para app lonchafinista ya tengo supertruper:

Supertruper | smart buy ● smart life


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Al loro, me ha llegado un correo de lonchafinistas-punto-es ¿alguien los conoce? No deberían pagar derechos por usar el nombre... :
> 
> Parece que se dedican al SPAM en ofertas de todo tipo de cosas y empiezan bien... te ofrecen hacerte una App para iphone por 2000 lerus... luego ves los tipos de Apps y al menos algunas, si googleas un poco te las puedes encontrar gratis... en fín...




Lo mismo ocurre con algunas webs de descargas de programas (softonic creo que era una de ellas), casi simpre salen en las primeras posiciones de google cuando buscan cualquier programilla. Te intentan cobrar por shareware o freeware, en fin ...


edito: Calopez ampliando negocio???? ienso: ienso: ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Vaya tela. Justo hoy me doy cuenta de que ha vencido mi periodo de consulta del Dax a tiempo real gratuito... 

Una pregunta. De la diferencia de valoración intuyo que eon debe ir sobre el 0.5% arriba. ¿Es correcto?


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *[AMD]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy todo oídos


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya tela. Justo hoy me doy cuenta de que ha vencido mi periodo de consulta del Dax a tiempo real gratuito...
> 
> Una pregunta. De la diferencia de valoración intuyo que eon debe ir sobre el 0.5% arriba. ¿Es correcto?



E.On | Acciones de E.On | Cotización E.On | Acciones de EONGn

Aquí deberías poder seguirla en tiempo real ;-)

Tengo que irme, os leo luego.


----------



## darwinn (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya tela. Justo hoy me doy cuenta de que ha vencido mi periodo de consulta del Dax a tiempo real gratuito...
> 
> Una pregunta. De la diferencia de valoración intuyo que eon debe ir sobre el 0.5% arriba. ¿Es correcto?



16,13 ahora mismo, entra en forexpros y lo ves


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya tela. Justo hoy me doy cuenta de que ha vencido mi periodo de consulta del Dax a tiempo real gratuito...
> 
> Una pregunta. De la diferencia de valoración intuyo que eon debe ir sobre el 0.5% arriba. ¿Es correcto?



Oscila, 0.35/0.50%

A ver si se jode todo que me tiene en un sinvivir XD


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Gracias a todos. Ha llegado al 16.20, pero se ha girado... Sigo teniendo fe en que no pierde los 16, y de ahí de vuelta a los 17.50 donde las suelto...


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2012)

NO me extrañaría nada que fuera Calopez o algún "colaborador" suyo. Porque si no, a ver de donde sacan el email al que se ha mandado. Soy bastante reservado para estas cosas, y a menos que haya metido la pata... además en la web ponen que te lo mandan porque eres "amigo suyo" y te tienen en su agenda... Claaaaro...


----------



## darwinn (16 Ene 2012)

Yo esto del lonchafinismo...

Está bien el consumo con cabeza y analizar precios (soy el primero que lo hago), pero no me tiro trabajando toda la semana para luego no poder irme de viaje donde me guste o comer algo de buena calidad si me apetece.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Soy todo oídos



editado, sigue alcista en el corto aunque girando :S


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2012)

no hay guano, los niños se enfadan y no postean)

buenos dias

curioso, en el broker santander....me dice que san esta subiendo un 0,6%::


----------



## darwinn (16 Ene 2012)

ya las tienes a 16,3 las EON ghkghk.

las aguantas o sueltas lastre?


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> curioso, en el broker santander....me dice que san esta subiendo un 0,6%::



será porque han metido los derechos a cotizar ya?8:


----------



## overdrive1979 (16 Ene 2012)

Vaya puta mierda, las bolsas encajando bien las rebajas del viernes, la prima tranquila.


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, las bolsas encajando bien las rebajas del viernes, la prima tranquila.



Ya sabe la respuesta: "estaba descontado", "ls noticias siguen al canal y no al reves", etc..etc...


----------



## vyk (16 Ene 2012)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Vaya puta mierda, las bolsas encajando bien las rebajas del viernes, la prima tranquila.



La noticia de la rebaja de ratings ya se sabía el Viernes antes del cierre de los mercados. Y ya visteis el cierre...


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> no hay guano, los niños se enfadan y no postean)
> 
> buenos dias
> 
> curioso, en el broker santander....me dice que san esta subiendo un 0,6%::



Que le vamos a hacer, hay a quien no les gustan los rallies...


----------



## Burbujilimo (16 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Ya sabe la respuesta: "estaba descontado", "ls noticias siguen al canal y no al reves", etc..etc...



Una vez que le pillas el truco, es fácil el curro de analisto. 

Basta con ir a toro pasado y luego justificar el movimiento brusco con alguna noticia o el ignorar el movimiento con el "estaba descontado" xD

Por cierto, fuera de unipapel, entré a 12 y caida a 11,5.

Ahora estoy mirando con calma proximo movimiento, tengo una lista de posibles entradas (basandome en los fibos de los valores), ¿opiniones?

Abertis: 12,5
IAG: 11,86
Enagas: 13,7
Ferrovial: 9,05
Gas Natural: 12,80
Telefonica: 13,2
Santander: 5,4
Hasta me estoy planteando REPSOL si vuelve sobre los 21.

PD: es para observar y entrar en ese valor si sigue teniendo buen AT.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

Resulta sorprendente que, además, les paguen por eso (y lo hacen, me consta); pero aún más increíble resulta el hecho de que hay muchos inversores que les creen a pies juntillas, y siguen sus recomendaciones arriesgando su propio dinero al criterio de esos señores.

En fin, cosas increíbles vieres.



Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una vez que le pillas el truco, es fácil el curro de analisto.
> 
> Basta con ir a toro pasado y luego justificar el movimiento brusco con alguna noticia o el ignorar el movimiento con el "estaba descontado" xD


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Resulta sorprendente que, además, les paguen por eso (y lo hacen, me consta); pero aún más increíble resulta el hecho de que hay muchos inversores que les creen a pies juntillas, y siguen sus recomendaciones arriesgando su propio dinero al criterio de esos señores.
> 
> En fin, cosas increíbles vieres.



Eso va unido al sentimiento del ser humano y su concepción hacia algiuen encumbrado por la sociedad como "ejperto"....

Otro ejemplo que hablaba el otro día con un amigo (y también forero)...la gente cuando va a comprarse un ordenador de 500 euros se recorre todas las paginas webs comparando modelos, a ver qué procesador tiene uno u otro, a ver dónde se puede ahorrar unos eurillos por si está rebajado o lo que sea...

eso si, para invertir 30.000 euros, va directo al director de sucursal el cual le aconseja que compre preferentes y allá va el....sin consultar nada, ni informarse....hale, tome usted, mis 30.000 euros...así estan ahora los de la caixa, cam, etc....:Aplauso:

Cuando a nada que te muevas un poco y estés en el mundo, sabes de sobra que el 90% de los directores (siendo generoso) son unos gañanes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (16 Ene 2012)

Lo de mirar mil ordenadores (o Ipads, o móviles, o coches, o...) antes de elegir uno, es aún más sangrante cuando el interlocutor está hipotecado a 30 años y, no sólo no comprende la ironía de la situación sino que, además, te intenta convencer de que su compra (e hipoteca) fue acertadísima y que "o te metes o te quedas fuera". ::

_Cosas veredes amigo..._


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2012)

o te metes o te quedas fuera o...."tener una casa ahora mismo da mucha tranquilidad...." 

me lo dijo mi primo empepitado...el que cuando compró el piso en el 2008 era dios, al que habia que aguntarle lo de "pues están pidiendo por el de al lado mío 20.000 euros más de lo que me costó, es que no sé cómo no te compras piso chico....."

ahora el consuelo es ese, que da mucha tranquilidad tener tu propio piso...


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

¿En el 2008? Joder, qué puntería... justo en lo más alto... eso es hacer "cresting", y lo demás es de pobres ::




faraico dijo:


> o te metes o te quedas fuera o...."tener una casa ahora mismo da mucha tranquilidad...."
> 
> me lo dijo mi primo empepitado...el que cuando compró el piso en el 2008 era dios, al que habia que aguntarle lo de "pues están pidiendo por el de al lado mío 20.000 euros más de lo que me costó, es que no sé cómo no te compras piso chico....."
> 
> ahora el consuelo es ese, que da mucha tranquilidad tener tu propio piso...


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Eso va unido al sentimiento del ser humano y su concepción hacia algiuen encumbrado por la sociedad como "ejperto"....
> 
> Otro ejemplo que hablaba el otro día con un amigo (y también forero)...la gente cuando va a comprarse un ordenador de 500 euros se recorre todas las paginas webs comparando modelos, a ver qué procesador tiene uno u otro, a ver dónde se puede ahorrar unos eurillos por si está rebajado o lo que sea...
> 
> ...



Yo tengo dos amigas que una trabaja en el BBVA y la otra en el SAN, ambas con sus carreras de ADE y directoras de oficina, puedo decir sin temor a equivocarme que se más de ellas sobre su propio trabajo, y añado que medio foro también.

Por ejemplo, la del BBVA se enteró por mi, hace más de un año, que el siguiente dividendo por las acciones que tiene de su banquito empleador se lo iban a dar en acciones en vez de en dinero.

Podría contar más cosas pero creo que con eso ya lo digo todo.


----------



## tortilla (16 Ene 2012)

El sp500 mañana es un buen día para comenzar a caer. Hoy también seria, pero no abren.


Imposible eso, en el BBVA hay ingenieros en los puestos de cajero. Un ingeniero industrial para actualizar libretas.


----------



## aksarben (16 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Por ejemplo, la del BBVA se enteró por mi, hace más de un año, que el siguiente dividendo por las acciones que tiene de su banquito empleador se lo iban a dar en acciones en vez de en dinero.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

Lo de las preferentes me supera. De verdad. 

Para empezar, deberían constituir un ilícito penal para aquellos que las venden (ejemplo mayoritario: los directorcillos de sucursales). 

Si están vagos y no quieren modificar el CP para crear un delito específico para este caso (i.e., "delito de Empapelamiento Mayor con Preferentes" o similar) pues que lo tipifiquen como estafa (como lo que es), y desde luego, si en última instancia el pardillo se echa para atrás y no las contrata, que también sea delito (estafa en grado de tentativa, igualmente recogido en el CP).

Más asombroso todavía es el caso de los pardillos que suscriben las preferentes. Pero esa es otra historia de terror, que a su debido tiempo será contada.

Hay que tener estómago y poca conciencia, para haber sido director de sucursal estos últimos 10 años y seguir durmiendo tranquilamente por las noches.



faraico dijo:


> Eso va unido al sentimiento del ser humano y su concepción hacia algiuen encumbrado por la sociedad como "ejperto"....
> 
> Otro ejemplo que hablaba el otro día con un amigo (y también forero)...la gente cuando va a comprarse un ordenador de 500 euros se recorre todas las paginas webs comparando modelos, a ver qué procesador tiene uno u otro, a ver dónde se puede ahorrar unos eurillos por si está rebajado o lo que sea...
> 
> ...


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Más asombroso todavía es el caso de los pardillos que suscriben las preferentes. Pero esa es otra historia de terror, que a su debido tiempo será contada.



hombre sr pollastre un gusto leerle, cuente cuente...

yo he andado bastante desconectado del foro ya que he estado haciendo un cursillo con Cárpatos (ya que ud. no quiere desvelar donde comprar una maquinita como la suya ). Es más cierto aqui que en ningún sitio aquello de: "cada maestrillo tiene su librillo" ...


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


>



Supongo que tampoco te creerás que tuvo la confirmación de lo que dije del dividendo justo cuando lo cobró, más o menos un mes y medio después 

Y ya digo que podría contar muchas más cosas, las considero a las dos buenas chicas, trabajadoras y buenas amigas, pero una cosa es eso y otra su trabajo y su forma de hacerlo.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

Ah, ¿ ha acudido a un curso presencial de Cárpatos ? Y dígame, ¿ qué tal es "the man himself" en vivo y en directo ? Siento cierta curiosidad...





directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre sr pollastre un gusto leerle, cuente cuente...
> 
> yo he andado bastante desconectado del foro ya que he estado haciendo un cursillo con Cárpatos (ya que ud. no quiere desvelar donde comprar una maquinita como la suya ). Es más cierto aqui que en ningún sitio aquello de: "cada maestrillo tiene su librillo" ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Ene 2012)

el amigo franR abrio un hilo al respecto de las preferentes. lo estaba leyendo hace un rato y vale la pena.

el mundo esta lleno de pardillos. por ejemplo, todos lo que se creen que la deuda de los PIIGS sera devengada en su totalidad. ver para creer.


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, ¿ ha acudido a un curso presencial de Cárpatos ? Y dígame, ¿ qué tal es "the man himself" en vivo y en directo ? Siento cierta curiosidad...



fue un curso on line, o sea que no le vi la cara, pero muy interesante. La verdad es que lo explica todo muy bien, es muy majo. Comentó varios métodos de swing trading y scalping bastante buenos.
Utiliza una técnica totalmente diferente a la de los ilustres de este foro como ud. y con unas herramientas hasta entonces totalmente desconocidas para mi.


----------



## aksarben (16 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Supongo que tampoco te creerás que tuvo la confirmación de lo que dije del dividendo justo cuando lo cobró, más o menos un mes y medio después
> 
> Y ya digo que podría contar muchas más cosas, las considero a las dos buenas chicas, trabajadoras y buenas amigas, pero una cosa es eso y otra su trabajo y su forma de hacerlo.



Si una cosa no quita la otra, pero joerse, hay que estar empanao...

El finde leí el post de FranR sobre las preferentes, y sigo flipando con la cantidad de cosas que la gente firma sin entender. Yo aún tras leer el hilo, sigo sin entenderlas...


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Resulta sorprendente que, además, les paguen por eso (y lo hacen, me consta); pero aún más increíble resulta el hecho de que hay muchos inversores que les creen a pies juntillas, y siguen sus recomendaciones arriesgando su propio dinero al criterio de esos señores.
> 
> En fin, cosas increíbles vieres.



NO es sólo que los inversores les creen, sino que se establecen condiciones contractuales sobre la base de esas opiniones. POr ejemplo, si un fondo de inversión de renta fija, establece contractualmente con su cliente que sólo invertirá en deuda pública o privada con rating AAA. Así que si tiene deuda francesa y ésta pierde su calificación, tiene que vender la deuda y buscar otro producto...


----------



## atman (16 Ene 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> hombre sr pollastre un gusto leerle, cuente cuente...
> 
> yo he andado bastante desconectado del foro ya que he estado haciendo un cursillo con Cárpatos (ya que ud. no quiere desvelar donde comprar una maquinita como la suya ). Es más cierto aqui que en ningún sitio aquello de: "cada maestrillo tiene su librillo" ...



Pues ya nos contará que tal el cursillito. Yo tentado he estado y pedí opiniones por aquí, pero parece que nadie lo había catado. Así que estírese un poco... primero en cuanto al curso en sí y segundo y sobre todo, respecto al rendimiento que le saque, que es lo importante.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> ya las tienes a 16,3 las EON ghkghk.
> 
> las aguantas o sueltas lastre?



Ni loco! No suelto antes de ganar 1.30-1.40 por acción...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues ya nos contará que tal el cursillito. Yo tentado he estado y pedí opiniones por aquí, pero parece que nadie lo había catado. Así que estírese un poco... primero en cuanto al curso en sí y segundo y sobre todo, respecto al rendimiento que le saque, que es lo importante.



Pues la verdad es que el curso muy bien. En cuanto al rendimiento ya le contaré porque el tema es que opera de forma totalmente diferente a lo que estaba acostumbrando y por lo tanto hay que hacerse a la nueva forma de operar, pero de momento las pruebas que estoy haciendo son positivas.

El principal problema son las herramientas que utiliza ya que tiene algunos indicadores creados por el mismo que si no tienes Visual Chart que es el que utiliza son bastante dificiles de programar por otras plataformas como pro real que es el que yo utilizo

En resumen recomiendo sus cursos. Ojo siempre que el profesor sea el mismo Cárpatos, porque habia otro que era un paliza :ouch:


----------



## tortilla (16 Ene 2012)

Feliz como una perdiz, publicidad gratuita.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Feliz como una perdiz, publicidad gratuita.




¿ Ése es The Man Himself ?


----------



## The Replicant (16 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Feliz como una perdiz, publicidad gratuita.




ya está apalabrada una comisión para los que vengan del foro ::


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2012)

El hombre que susurraba a los mercados


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Feliz como una perdiz, publicidad gratuita.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler





¿El curso es en inglés? :



Pepitoria dijo:


> El hombre que susurraba a los mercados



Más bien, el hombre que aullaba cuando bajaban los mercados


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2012)

Y aquí su archienemiga....


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2012)

No veas como viene mañana el día usano

Resultados Rio Tinto
Resultados Citigroup
Resultados Forest Laboratories
Resultados Linear Technology
Resultados M&T Bank
Resultados Wells Fargo


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Ene 2012)

Quiero mi Guano yaaaa


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y aquí su archienemiga....



¿La yegua arisca, que acaba dominada por the man himself?





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> ¿El curso es en inglés? :
> ...





Mr. GT, supongo que lo definitivo es la palabra "Curso" que aparece en la parte superior del pasquín. El resto, _high standing_


----------



## VOTIN (16 Ene 2012)

Jo,jo,jo

Mis hoteles van viento en popa,con casi 9 millones de acc prestadas y suben....jo,jo,jo
Les va a salir muy caro a los chinos o a quien sea bajar el valor...jo,jo,jo


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Jo,jo,jo
> 
> Mis hoteles van viento en popa,con casi 9 millones de acc prestadas y suben....jo,jo,jo
> Les va a salir muy caro a los chinos o a quien sea bajar el valor...jo,jo,jo



si consigue fugarse de 2,3 con volumen puede ser muy interesante. Quiza los cortos se pongan nerviosos y tengan que comenzar a cerrar posiciones. De todas formas, aún hay que fugarse de los 2,3 ....

Lo mismo hasta tienes suerte, caballero.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

Ya sé que es la bicha, pero atentos a Prisa. Volumen creciente en las últimas velas y mucha posición aparente en el bid.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

Me aburro, la bolsa parece dar vueltas sobre si misma


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2012)

poco miedo veo por aqui :Aplauso: 

es normal que la gacelada no tenga miedo justo antes de la tormenta


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> poco miedo veo por aqui :Aplauso:
> 
> es normal que la gacelada no tenga miedo justo antes de la tormenta



A que hay que tener miedo?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2012)

a los largos hay que temer 8:


----------



## VOTIN (16 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya sé que es la bicha, pero atentos a Prisa. Volumen creciente en las últimas velas y mucha posición aparente en el bid.



Janus,no tiene una mierda de volumen ni las prisas ni los hoteles
ten cuidado con las prisas que cuando las acciones bajan de un euro los latigazos son muy fuertes,y mas hacia abajo que hacia arriba


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Ene 2012)

Veía muy bajitas las SAN para ir subiendo... claro es que están ya descontados los derechos, que cotizan desde hoy.

Lo iba a decir con un megáfono en el autobús de la JGA, pero creo que los pocos que quedamos, vamos a caber en un mini.


----------



## darwinn (16 Ene 2012)

EON se lanza a superar máximos del día, 16.37

En otro orden de cosas, tengo un amigo que nada en un mar de dudas y seguro que los entendidos aquí podéis darle una mejor opinión que yo. Os pongo en situación:

Actualmente está trabajando en la República Checa, ergo cobrando en coronas checas. Este último año ha juntado un dinerillo (unos 12k euros). Hace unos meses no quiso cambiar a euros porque esperaba una caída, pero está viendo que esa caída no está compensado la caída de la corona y, por tanto, está perdiendo valor respecto al euro (un 4% en los últimos 3 meses). Creéis que sería bueno pasar esos ahorros a la cuenta española o debería seguir amasando su "gran fortuna" en coronas?

Gracias a todos


----------



## dj-mesa (16 Ene 2012)

* El Baltic Dry index colapsa*

¿Sugiere un parón económico mundial?







Desde que tocó máximos a mediados de octubre el Baltic Dry Index (que mide los cambios en el coste de los transportes marítimos de carga a granel seca) ha colapsado.

Como se muestra en el gráfico el índide Baltic Dry ha descendido un 43% en el último mes y un 49% en los últimos tres meses, hasta su nivel más bajo desde el 7 de febrero.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2012)

por ahi hay quien dice que el BDI cae por una sobreoferta de cargueros , si hubiese sobreoferta de cargueros no se porque hizo maximo en octubre 

el BDI es un indicador mas de la debacle que viene ya mismo , lo indices serios :XX: tienen sus indicadores sobrecomprados ya desde hace un par de semanas asi que cualquier subida es falsa , pero no tendremos ya mas subidas falsas sino hundimientos verdaderos


----------



## J-Z (16 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> poco miedo veo por aqui :Aplauso:
> 
> es normal que la gacelada no tenga miedo justo antes de la tormenta



Pedazos mil puntos de bajada que te estás ganando eh pillín inocho:

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Pedazos mil puntos de bajada que te estás ganando eh pillín inocho:
> 
> :XX:



el que no los haya ganado aun , no significa que no los vaya a ganar 8:

de momento muertoviviente esta con pequeñas plusvalias y esperando el BIG GUANO con tranquilidad


----------



## J-Z (16 Ene 2012)

El guano llegará eso lo ve hasta un ciego, lo que no se sabe es si antes tocará otra vez los 8800 y a ver si ahí resistes pérdidas.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

Señor MV no quiero ser cabroncete o sarcástico pero cada vez que se asoma por aquí España se pone verde XD


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Señor MV no quiero ser cabroncete o sarcástico pero cada vez que se asoma por aquí España se pone verde XD



no se preocupe ustec no es cabroncete o sarcástico sino simplemente gacela 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no se preocupe ustec no es cabroncete o sarcástico sino simplemente gacela 8:



Por supuesto que soy una gacela, de echo no llego a ello, creo que soy la brizna de hierba que se comería dicha gacela.

La cosa es que yo llevo corto desde el 5/6 de enero(tendría que mirarlo) y 100 y algún punto arriba.

Pero no me jacto, ni vengo por aquí como usted a dar la brasa


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El guano llegará eso lo ve hasta un ciego, lo que no se sabe es si antes tocará otra vez los 8800 y a ver si ahí resistes pérdidas.



Tendré dos o tres días de plazo para conseguir liquidez? :´(


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los largos hay que temer 8:




Es mágico; este tío es mágico, lo juro. 

Nueve minutos después de poner ese post de arriba, y viene el petardazo de 50 puntos en el DAX que la AI llevaba detectando desde media mañana, y que yo estaba esperando para cerrar el día.

Lástima que mi cierre de día se corresponda con la apertura de su ojete... porque dice Ud. que iba corto y que había que temer a los largos, ¿verdad? :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> * El Baltic Dry index colapsa*
> 
> ¿Sugiere un parón económico mundial?
> 
> ...



No es por contradecir ni nada pero por mucho numerito que hagan ¿no está al mismo nivel que en enero del año pasado?

Mientras no pase de ahí lo que tenemos es un ciclo estacional, comprensible además porque acaban de pasar las navidades.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Janus,no tiene una mierda de volumen ni las prisas ni los hoteles
> ten cuidado con las prisas que cuando las acciones bajan de un euro los latigazos son muy fuertes,y mas hacia abajo que hacia arriba



Digo que hay que estar atentos, no dentro. Todas suben y bajan, y el dinero es igual en todos los sitios (ganado con esfuerzo y sin esfuerzo). Es más importante interiorizar la necesidad obligada de utilizar stops. Viendo la trayectoria desde que perdió los 0,80, sobran palabras.

Respecto a NH Hoteles, efectivamente no tiene volumen pero lo importante es que se fuge con volumen. Mientras tanto, nada nuevo bajo el sol.

Hoy está todo muy apagadillo excepto en el DAX en donde se está pudiendo hacer scalping perfectamente y con señales mayoritariamente fiables, aunque no de demasiado amplias. Mejor pensar "más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando".

Cambio y corto ::


----------



## aksarben (16 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> * El Baltic Dry index colapsa*
> 
> ¿Sugiere un parón económico mundial?
> 
> ...



El sistema de thanks no me rula, dese usted por thankeado.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es mágico; este tío es mágico, lo juro.
> 
> Nueve minutos después de poner ese post de arriba, y viene el petardazo de 50 puntos en el DAX que la AI llevaba detectando desde media mañana, y que yo estaba esperando para cerrar el día.
> 
> Lástima que mi cierre de día se corresponda con la apertura de su ojete... porque dice Ud. que iba corto y que había que temer a los largos, ¿verdad? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



yo solo opero en ibex amijo y no en el c-orto 

ustec siga confiando en el AI como los profesionales


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Es mágico; este tío es mágico, lo juro.
> 
> Nueve minutos después de poner ese post de arriba, y viene el petardazo de 50 puntos en el DAX que la AI llevaba detectando desde media mañana, y que yo estaba esperando para cerrar el día.
> 
> Lástima que mi cierre de día se corresponda con la apertura de su ojete... porque dice Ud. que iba corto y que había que temer a los largos, ¿verdad? :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Maestro, le dedica mucho tiempo a su tecnología. Quiza sea tan fiable como ella, el utilizar a MV como contrarian en el scalping. Ya ha funcionado muchas veces como para ser casualidad. Lo peor es que se aparece poco por aquí .... con lo que hay que buscarse alternativas.


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

Prisa: Al lorito que los bid están aumentando mucho y en todos los niveles por abajo. Quizá demasiada casualidad para que todo sean órdenes fantasmas. No es descartable un petardazo hacia arriba con fuerza. Si no lo hace y mañana desaparecen el dinero del bid, falsa alarma.

Quizá lo que le esté insuflando cierto sesgo alcista es la subida de su tele amarilla (anda de rebote ahora).


----------



## FranR (16 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Empezamos con los niveles de este nuevo trimestre. Aunque me faltan dos sesiones para trazar una posible ruta de estos meses.
> 
> IBEX
> 
> ...




En el Ibex ni papas, el 424 ha funcionado como pivot, pero ni acercarse a niveles, necesito esas dos sesiones más, aunque ya no cambiarán muchos los canales si no hacemos mañana un máximo o mínimo de lo que llevamos de trimestre.

El dax como siempre más noble, intento de ruptura del canal inferior, pero una ver recuperado el canal lo recorre de cabo a rabo (Cuando doy niveles en Dax son de Contado siempre)

Sr. Pollastre no se meta con el Sr. MV el siempre va con la tendencia, aunque siempre va detrás y no la pille


----------



## jcfdez (16 Ene 2012)

HDLGP como han sujetado al bund...


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, tengo un amigo que nada en un mar de dudas y seguro que los entendidos aquí podéis darle una mejor opinión que yo. Os pongo en situación:
> 
> Actualmente está trabajando en la República Checa, ergo cobrando en coronas checas. Este último año ha juntado un dinerillo (unos 12k euros). Hace unos meses no quiso cambiar a euros porque esperaba una caída, pero está viendo que esa caída no está compensado la caída de la corona y, por tanto, está perdiendo valor respecto al euro (un 4% en los últimos 3 meses). Creéis que sería bueno pasar esos ahorros a la cuenta española o debería seguir amasando su "gran fortuna" en coronas?



Si decide cambiarlo, ¿tiene que ser todo ahora o todo al final? Dile que piense también en estrategias intermedias, como por ejemplo cambiar 1000€ a la semana durante varias semanas. Así conseguirá el cambio medio del período que sea, que a lo mejor no es el óptimo pero casi seguro que tampoco es el "pésimo". Si lo cambia todo de golpe puede dar la casualidad de que sea en el peor momento.

Otra idea: En vez de intentar adivinar qué moneda de las dos es la que valdrá más en el futuro, que piense cuál de las dos monedas es más estable (en el sentido de la volatilidad con respecto al resto de monedas). Yo me fiaría más del euro, que lo usan trescientos millones de personas, que de la corona checa, que solamente se usa en la República Checa.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Si decide cambiarlo, ¿tiene que ser todo ahora o todo al final? Dile que piense también en estrategias intermedias, como por ejemplo cambiar 1000€ a la semana durante varias semanas. Así conseguirá el cambio medio del período que sea, que a lo mejor no es el óptimo pero casi seguro que tampoco es el "pésimo". Si lo cambia todo de golpe puede dar la casualidad de que sea en el peor momento.
> 
> Otra idea: En vez de intentar adivinar qué moneda de las dos es la que valdrá más en el futuro, que piense cuál de las dos monedas es más estable (en el sentido de la volatilidad con respecto al resto de monedas). Yo me fiaría más del euro, que lo usan trescientos millones de personas, que de la corona checa, que solamente se usa en la República Checa.



Yo creo que debería cambiar un tercio a francos suizos, otro tercio a euros y el resto dejarlo en coronas, una vez que esté claro hacia donde van las cosas pues ir cambiando poco a poco a la moneda que mejor funcione en ese momento.

Creo que es la mejor forma de no equivocarse porque esto va de mantener el capital y para eso hay que diversificar lo mejor que se pueda.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

Sr. Mulder a mi juicio lo que usted propone en estas cantidades saldrá un pico de comisiones por cambio dd moneda, digo yo...


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que debería cambiar un tercio a francos suizos, otro tercio a euros y el resto dejarlo en coronas, una vez que esté claro hacia donde van las cosas pues ir cambiando poco a poco a la moneda que mejor funcione en ese momento.



Una idea interesante, pero el banco central suizo dijo no hace mucho que no tolerará un franco suizo más caro que 1,20 por euro, que es precisamente a lo que está ahora más o menos. con lo que cualquier cantidad que tuviera pensada tener en francos suizos le traería más cuenta tenerla en euros.


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Una idea interesante, pero el banco central suizo dijo no hace mucho que no tolerará un franco suizo más caro que 1,20 por euro, que es precisamente a lo que está ahora más o menos. con lo cualquier cantidad que tuviera pensada tener en francos suizos le traería más cuenta tenerla en euros.



Pero la posibilidad a largo plazo de que el franco suizo se desplome o desaparezca es notablemente inferior


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Alguien me siguio con eon? Desde el 6.10 anunciado (yo entre en 6.13 por no forzar) ya ha habido una subida interesante para quien entrara fuerte o apalancado. Yo me he llevado 900 eurillos. Pero no me basta... Aun queda recorrido.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## patilltoes (16 Ene 2012)

La de cosas desagradables que he de hacer yo por 900€, madre mia.

Enhorabuena por las ganancias.


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En el Ibex ni papas, el 424 ha funcionado como pivot, pero ni acercarse a niveles, necesito esas dos sesiones más, aunque ya no cambiarán muchos los canales si no hacemos mañana un máximo o mínimo de lo que llevamos de trimestre.
> 
> El dax como siempre más noble, intento de ruptura del canal inferior, pero una ver recuperado el canal lo recorre de cabo a rabo (Cuando doy niveles en Dax son de Contado siempre)
> 
> Sr. Pollastre no se meta con el Sr. MV el siempre va con la tendencia, aunque siempre va detrás y no la pille



una pregunta relacionada, entenderia que no quisiera responder ¿que tipo de ecuaciones matemáticas utiliza su sistema (si pudiera nombrar
elementos finitos, probabilidad.....)


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Mulder a mi juicio lo que usted propone en estas cantidades saldrá un pico de comisiones por cambio dd moneda, digo yo...



Yo creo que no más de lo que la propia moneda se aprecie o se deprecie de un día para otro.

Lo que es caro de verdad es el cambio de moneda física que te hacen en los aeropuertos. El cambio de divisa (que se supone que es de lo que estamos hablando) no es especialmente caro en comisiones (están incluidas en la diferencia que hay entre precio de compra y precio de venta).



Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero la posibilidad a largo plazo de que el franco suizo se desplome o desaparezca es notablemente inferior



Hombre, si nos ponemos así yo creo que estamos desvirtuando la pregunta original. Se trata del amigo de un forero que está trabajando en el extranjero y que posiblemente vuelva a España en el futuro. La duda está entre la corona checa y el euro, no en cómo protegerse del mad-max.


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Mulder a mi juicio lo que usted propone en estas cantidades saldrá un pico de comisiones por cambio dd moneda, digo yo...



Bueno, eso ya depende de la entidad y de como lo haga, además el sistema debería superar las comisiones con los beneficios conseguidos, hay que calcular lo que se debería revalorizar la moneda para superar comisiones y si se es capaz de superar rápidamente entonces adelante.

En mi pueblo había una oficina de la CAM y otra del Banco de Valencia justo enfrente, la diferencia por cambio de divisas en cada oficina era brutal, los de la CAM te expoliaban con la comisión y en el Banco de Valencia era más que aceptable.


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Me imagino que hará una o varias transferencias desde la República Checa a su cuenta de España en euros. Le aplicarán el cambio de divisa del día, mucho más barato en comisiones que comprar billetes físicos.


----------



## pollastre (16 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo solo opero en ibex amijo *y no en el c-orto*



Touchê... he de reconocer que ha estado hábil Ud. en esa


----------



## Mulder (16 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión ha estado hoy más movida de lo habitual, aunque ha sido un movimiento como los que se veían en el Ibex antes de la prohibición de los cortos. De todos modos encaramos la semana de vencimientos y hay que coger esto con pinzas.

La mañana ha sido gacelera, con un intermitente entre positivo y negativo sin decidirse por ningún lado, por la tarde la cosa ha cambiado y han metido una compra de 137 contratos a las 14 en 8405, a las 16:05 han comprado otros 100 contratos más en 8435.

A las 16:30 han vendido 112 contratos en 8450.

Finalmente, a las 16:40 han comprado otros 190 contratos en 8445.

En subasta han vendido 70 contratos.

En resumen, el día ha sido predominantemente alcista, con muchos altibajos, el saldo leoncio ha quedado positivo, la subasta negativa y el precio aunque arriba está en terreno dudoso, escenario un tanto neutral para sacar conclusiones.

Yo creo que para mañana tendremos gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## darwinn (16 Ene 2012)

Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas, se lo traspaso y a ver qué me comenta



ghkghk dijo:


> Alguien me siguio con eon? Desde el 6.10 anunciado (yo entre en 6.13 por no forzar) ya ha habido una subida interesante para quien entrara fuerte o apalancado. Yo me he llevado 900 eurillos. Pero no me basta... Aun queda recorrido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



un servidor va de su mano, aunque con menores cantidades, 9mil euritos.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> La de cosas desagradables que he de hacer yo por 900€, madre mia.
> 
> Enhorabuena por las ganancias.



Ni se imagina la de días que perdí eso con TRE... y pensaba exactamente eso mismo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas, se lo traspaso y a ver qué me comenta
> 
> 
> 
> un servidor va de su mano, aunque con menores cantidades, 9mil euritos.



Entonces al final de la corrida el que saldrá con 900 serás tú...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (16 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Digo que hay que estar atentos, no dentro. Todas suben y bajan, y el dinero es igual en todos los sitios (ganado con esfuerzo y sin esfuerzo). Es más importante interiorizar la necesidad obligada de utilizar stops. Viendo la trayectoria desde que perdió los 0,80, sobran palabras.
> 
> Respecto a NH Hoteles, efectivamente no tiene volumen pero lo importante es que se fuge con volumen. Mientras tanto, nada nuevo bajo el sol.
> 
> ...




Si,se ha fugado con volumen ,ordenes de 50k y tal,en total sobre 150k
Curiosamente cierra a la baja y abre siempre a la baja


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Alguien me siguio con eon? Desde el 6.10 anunciado (yo entre en 6.13 por no forzar) ya ha habido una subida interesante para quien entrara fuerte o apalancado. Yo me he llevado 900 eurillos. Pero no me basta... Aun queda recorrido.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Nah, yo estaba dentro y dentro sigo, pero es que hasta dentro de un par de meses me voy a estar quietecito (espero). 

El otro día caí en la cuenta de que tengo una especie de síndrome de Diógenes bursátil, y es que no he vendido una acción en mi vida... literalmente. Sigo teniendo en cartera todo lo que he comprado, y sigo sin tener un puñetero rato para empezar a tomarme en serio esto. Así que metí todo el líquido a ING y hasta dentro de dos meses y medio ni tocar. 

De aquí a dos meses y medio espero tener algo de tiempo para dedicarlo a esto (entre otras cosas, porque a la fuerza ahorcan y en los tres próximos meses desayunaré, comeré y cenaré _contrarian investment_).


----------



## darwinn (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Entonces al final de la corrida el que saldrá con 900 serás tú...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



a ver si es verdad, como quien no quiere la cosa que nos llevamos un pellizco


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Nah, yo estaba dentro y dentro sigo, pero es que hasta dentro de un par de meses me voy a estar quietecito (espero).
> 
> El otro día caí en la cuenta de que tengo una especie de síndrome de Diógenes bursátil, y es que no he vendido una acción en mi vida... literalmente. Sigo teniendo en cartera todo lo que he comprado, y sigo sin tener un puñetero rato para empezar a tomarme en serio esto. Así que metí todo el líquido a ING y hasta dentro de dos meses y medio ni tocar.
> 
> De aquí a dos meses y medio espero tener algo de tiempo para dedicarlo a esto (entre otras cosas, porque a la fuerza ahorcan y en los tres próximos meses desayunaré, comeré y cenaré _contrarian investment_).



Con bastante probabilidad, será mal momento para empezar :S


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2012)

A veces los grandes engañan:







;-)


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Con bastante probabilidad, será mal momento para empezar :S



Ya, pero donde manda patrón no manda marinero. Y si me encargan, y me pagan, un megaproyecto sobre _contrarian investment_, pues eso tendré que hacer. 

Aunque tomo nota de su recomendación, y procuraré que por un oído me entre, y por otro me salga. 

Sobreviví a Hayden, sobreviví a Graham, sobreviví a Ellis y espero sobrevivir a Dreman. 

Igual es que yo he nacido para ganar dinero con los que invierten en bolsa, y no con las inversiones en bolsa. 

Aunque no dejo de ser el pianista del salón, así que no me disparen.


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

*¿Escala lineal? ¿Por qué?*

No entiendo que *no* utilicéis escala logarítmica sistemáticamente para los precios de las gráficas que ponéis.

Aunque yo no crea en el análisis técnico (salvo como profecía autocumplida), me pregunto si usar escala lineal es lo que prescriben los "gurús" del AT o es simplemente que no habéis buscado razones ni a favor ni en contra y os da igual.

A favor de la escala logarítmica hay una razón muy sencilla: Es un hecho conocido que si una acción o un índice vale 100, la probabilidad de que al cabo de un tiempo esa acción o índice valga 50 y la probabilidad de que valga 200 son aproximadamente iguales.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Ene 2012)

Ahora que me conecto y veo la jornada, y como dicen algunos... demasiadas malas noticias para bajar aún.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-la-situacion-de-europa-es-muy-grave.html


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahora que me conecto y veo la jornada, y como dicen algunos... demasiadas malas noticias para bajar aún.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-que-la-situacion-de-europa-es-muy-grave.html



Nada, con esta noticia mañana pepón, cagendiez


----------



## LOLO08 (16 Ene 2012)

Cada vez dudo más de que haya Gran Guano. Todos tan convencidos del bajonazo...me dá que pensar en aquello del sentimiento contrario


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,se ha fugado con volumen ,ordenes de 50k y tal,en total sobre 150k
> Curiosamente cierra a la baja y abre siempre a la baja



Fugarse es pasar los 2,30 con volumen. Mientras, na de na. Cruza los dedos.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Ene 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Cada vez dudo más de que haya Gran Guano. Todos tan convencidos del bajonazo...me dá que pensar en aquello del sentimiento contrario



Una cosa hay que tener clara y es que ocurrira cuando menos lo esperes. No van a llamarte a la puerta y decir... soy tu guanostruacion... primero hay que preparar al personal.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No entiendo que *no* utilicéis escala logarítmica sistemáticamente para los precios de las gráficas que ponéis.
> 
> Aunque yo no crea en el análisis técnico (salvo como profecía autocumplida), me pregunto si usar escala lineal es lo que prescriben los "gurús" del AT o es simplemente que no habéis buscado razones ni a favor ni en contra y os da igual.
> 
> A favor de la escala logarítmica hay una razón muy sencilla: Es un hecho conocido que si una acción o un índice vale 100, la probabilidad de que al cabo de un tiempo esa acción o índice valga 50 y la probabilidad de que valga 200 son aproximadamente iguales.



Yo soy gacela novatilla pero le agradezco la sugerencia, comenzaré a mirar los gráficos en esa escala.

Creo que lo entiendo el razonamiento de forma intuitiva pero ¿es "matemáticamente cierto"?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

¿Ha dicho Ivan Draghi lo que parece haber dicho?

Draghi quiere encorsetar la exposición en dólares de los bancos europeos

El presidente del Banco Central Europeo, Mario Draghi, ha defendido hoy ante el Parlamento Europeo que los supervisores bancarios de la UE vigilen de cerca y limiten si es necesario los riesgos debidos a la exposición en dólares estadounidenses de los bancos del Viejo Continente


_Americani, come che voi rompiate piu le palle, vendo tutti i dollari, capite?_


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Ha dicho Ivan Draghi lo que parece haber dicho?



El mismo que se cargo a palos al de mi avatar,y ahora esto ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> El mismo que se cargo a palos al de mi avatar,y ahora esto ::





jrandisimo actor el Dolph. No entiendo, ni jamás entenderé, como no le dieron un oscar por Rocky. Inaudito.


----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> jrandisimo actor el Dolph. No entiendo, ni jamás entenderé, como no le dieron un oscar por Rocky. Inaudito.



Si,totalmente inconcebible ::


----------



## vigobay (16 Ene 2012)

En la Portada del cincodias edición digital:

Análisis técnico:

*Momento histórico para invertir en el Ibex*::

A pesar de la agencia de calificación Standard & Poor?s y su masiva rebaja de rating sobre el continente europeo, vean este gráfico del Campeador, no engaña ¿veremos los 12.000 puntos...?:8:







Miedo me da ver estas cosas....


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No entiendo que *no* utilicéis escala logarítmica sistemáticamente para los precios de las gráficas que ponéis.
> 
> Aunque yo no crea en el análisis técnico (salvo como profecía autocumplida), me pregunto si usar escala lineal es lo que prescriben los "gurús" del AT o es simplemente que no habéis buscado razones ni a favor ni en contra y os da igual.
> 
> A favor de la escala logarítmica hay una razón muy sencilla: Es un hecho conocido que si una acción o un índice vale 100, la probabilidad de que al cabo de un tiempo esa acción o índice valga 50 y la probabilidad de que valga 200 son aproximadamente iguales.



Disclaimer: a mí mi avatar me parece una gráfica muy chula, con triángulos, velas y colores pastel, que uno fue siempre más de Sonny Crockett y Ricardo Tubbs que del post-punk industrial.

Aclarado que NPI, hay que tener en cuenta que en estos lares impera el cortoplacismo, en algunos casos extremo. Así que poca diferencia entre una y otra. 

A mí, personalmente (y vuelvo a incidir en mi certificación NPI), me gusta que la distancia que representa un euro sea igual todo el rato. 

Ya sabe lo que pasa con los de Bilbao, si setas, setas y si rolex, rolex. Si nos partimos la cara, a puños, no con mariconadas de grullas de karate kid. Y los gráficos, lineales. Un euro es un euro en los 1x y en los 5x. 

De todas formas, en el fondo sé que tiene usted razón.


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo soy gacela novatilla pero le agradezco la sugerencia, comenzaré a mirar los gráficos en esa escala.
> 
> Creo que lo entiendo el razonamiento de forma intuitiva pero ¿es "matemáticamente cierto"?



Es empíricamente cierto, que es todo lo cierto que puede ser (matemáticamente no porque no es un teorema). Pero incluso decir que es cierto no es correcto del todo. Sería mejor hablar de modelos mejores y peores.

El comportamiento que digo (igual de difícil que el precio suba al doble a que baje a la mitad) se considera más aproximado a la realidad, y es en lo que se basa por ejemplo la fórmula de Black-Scholes para la valoración de opciones.


----------



## FranR (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo soy gacela novatilla pero le agradezco la sugerencia, comenzaré a mirar los gráficos en esa escala.
> 
> Creo que lo entiendo el razonamiento de forma intuitiva pero ¿es "matemáticamente cierto"?



Página 66 del libro de Murphy.

Análisis técnico de los mercados financieros - John J. Murphy - Google Libros


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Ene 2012)

La ruptura con el grupo HNA impide a NH cumplir con los bancos en 2011 - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (16 Ene 2012)

IBEX:

Canal Principal: 8.474-8.408 

Por abajo: 8.352
Por arriba: 8.560

El Ibex tiene un recorrido al alza hasta los 8610. Así que en el corto plazo, al menos el Ibex debe escalar un poco antes de sufrir una caída, que ahora mismo no debe ir más allá de los 7890. Hablo a 15 sesiones vista. Trimestre bajista, con cierre en los 7800.

Ahora en plan Bruja Lola. Subimos a los 8600-bajada a los 7890-recuperación hasta los 89xx-Cierre de trimestre bajista en los 7900.
(Así que de momento los 6600 los dejamos apartados hasta testear los 7890 a corto plazo.)

DAX

Canal Principal 6.220-6130

Por arriba terreno sin explorar

Por abajo los 6130 aparecen como nivel muy importante, con uno muy cercano en 6110 y de ahí abajo hasta los 6.004

El dax al contrario que el Ibex en el corto plazo muy bajista, mis osciladores tensos como el cuello un cantaor. 

Mode BRUJA LOLA ON

Cierre trimestre del Dax: 5.560
Subida hasta los 6400 (en esa zona tendremos que hablar de nuevo) trás bajar hacia los 5800 en el retroceso que tendremos a corto plazo, igual que en el IBEX.

MODO BRUJA LOLA OFF

P.D. Sr Bertok siento abandonar (de momento) el barco guaneromadmaxistanosvamosalcaraho, pero los datos son los datos. Asín me equivoque y mis números se vayan al traste por abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> No entiendo que *no* utilicéis escala logarítmica sistemáticamente para los precios de las gráficas que ponéis.
> 
> Aunque yo no crea en el análisis técnico (salvo como profecía autocumplida), me pregunto si usar escala lineal es lo que prescriben los "gurús" del AT o es simplemente que no habéis buscado razones ni a favor ni en contra y os da igual.
> 
> A favor de la escala logarítmica hay una razón muy sencilla: Es un hecho conocido que si una acción o un índice vale 100, la probabilidad de que al cabo de un tiempo esa acción o índice valga 50 y la probabilidad de que valga 200 son aproximadamente iguales.



Me parece muy interesante lo que comenta.¿Podría dar referencias? Supongo que si considera que los precios siguen un patrón _random walk_ con variación porcentual si que se podría demostrar matemáticamente lo que comenta. Pero decir que los precios siguen caminos aleatorios....




<< 49 >> dijo:


> Es empíricamente cierto, que es todo lo cierto que puede ser (matemáticamente no porque no es un teorema). Pero incluso decir que es cierto no es correcto del todo. Sería mejor hablar de modelos mejores y peores.
> 
> El comportamiento que digo (igual de difícil que el precio suba al doble a que baje a la mitad) se considera más aproximado a la realidad, y es en lo que se basa por ejemplo la fórmula de Black-Scholes para la valoración de opciones.



Referencias _porfa please recubierto de nata _(LucasArts©) , me interesa mucho o




FranR dijo:


> Página 66 del libro de Murphy.
> 
> Análisis técnico de los mercados financieros - John J. Murphy - Google Libros



Sr. Mulder, en el Murphy habla de _distancias_ en la gráfica, no de probabilidades a no ser que se me escape algo (o al meno así lo entiendo yo).
Por lo demás, a sus pies y a los de su señora ::


----------



## faraico (16 Ene 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Cada vez dudo más de que haya Gran Guano. Todos tan convencidos del bajonazo...me dá que pensar en aquello del sentimiento contrario



Opino igual, de vez en cuando lo dejo caer por aqui....


Pasó exactamente igual hace unos años....luego na de na:cook:


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Creo que lo entiendo el razonamiento de forma intuitiva pero ¿es "matemáticamente cierto"?



Esta es la mejor referencia que he podido encontrar:

Geometric Brownian motion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Simplificando muchísimo: si divides el precio de hoy entre el precio de ayer y haces el logaritmo, obtienes números alrededor de cero que siguen una cierta distribución normal.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me parece muy interesante lo que comenta.¿Podría dar referencias? Supongo que si considera que los precios siguen un patrón _random walk_ con variación porcentual si que se podría demostrar matemáticamente lo que comenta. Pero decir que los precios siguen caminos aleatorios....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el anterior post de FranR, pero supongo que ya lo ha visto al thankearle.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ene 2012)

Enagás, sigue ahí, puede hacer un día bien, otro mal, pero sigue con buena pinta





Abertis, lleva un par de días griposo, quizás purgue un poquito para volverse arriba y mientras respete el canal, pinta bastante bien.





Gas Natural, mejora del costipado, no tiene la salud de los otros, pero tampoco está mal, podemos mantener ya que a medio plazo, su sesgo es alcista.





Advertíamos ayer que habría que estar atentos a Ferrovial, lo lleva haciendo bien una buena temporada (el gráfico está por ahí atrás).
Las mierdosas, es decir, las bajistas, bueno, Sacyr no falla, Iberdrola igual y me sorprende el subidón de Telefónica del 0,37%..pero qué le pasa?? (bueno, a ver, puede subir al rango 13,6-14, tampoco es irse a los cielos, pero tiene ganas de que le den la estocada, me parece).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> En el anterior post de FranR, pero supongo que ya lo ha visto al thankearle.



Ya, pero como digo en el mensaje (editado). Ahí solo se habla en mi piratil entender, de formas de representar los datos pero no de probabilidades y esas cosas. Voy a leer la wikireferencia.


Por cierto ANHQV, algun día le pillaremos con la web porno en la barra de tareas... ::

uuuuuyyy uyyyyy mucha más enjundia. Buen punto de partida. Gracias.
Habrá que leer si de verdad el movimiento browniano describe el mercado de valores....


----------



## The Hellion (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya, pero como digo en el mensaje (editado). Ahí solo se habla en mi piratil entender, de formas de representar los datos pero no de probabilidades y esas cosas. Voy a leer la wikireferencia.
> 
> 
> Por cierto ANHQV, algun día le pillaremos con la web porno en la barra de tareas... ::
> ...



Pues nada, si es tan amable, cuando acabe de leerlo, me lo resume en unos gifs animados para retados estadísticamente...

(Ni se le ocurra, sería perder el tiempo.)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya, pero como digo en el mensaje (editado). Ahí solo se habla en mi piratil entender, de formas de representar los datos pero no de probabilidades y esas cosas. Voy a leer la wikireferencia.
> 
> 
> Por cierto ANHQV, algun día le pillaremos con la web porno en la barra de tareas... ::
> ...



Estoy tan cansado que ni he recortado las imágenes, pero sí, porque no, prefiero ver una peli porno si es buena que un debate político o un mal partido de fútbol por ejemplo (la mayoría, vamos). El cine, en todos sus estilo, es un gozo.


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Habrá que leer si de verdad el movimiento browniano describe el mercado de valores....



Probablemente no. Yo sólo quería decir que la distribución lognormal para el rendimiento de las acciones es mejor que la distribución normal, lo cual nos lleva de forma natural a usar escala logarítmica para los precios, especialmente si el rango de precios es amplio.

Pero el modelo lognormal no es perfecto. Mandelbrot decía que en realidad la distribución se parecía más a una de las distribuciones estables de Levy, que tienen varianza infinita, con lo que suponer normalidad sería un error mayúsculo.


----------



## VOTIN (16 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> La ruptura con el grupo HNA impide a NH cumplir con los bancos en 2011 - elEconomista.es



Eso no es una noticia,se sabe hace mas de un mes
asi como tambien se sabe que los mayores acreedores bancarios son tambien
los propios accionistas y dueños de nh
Puro teatro para asustar a la gacelada
Tendran que inventarse algo mas convicente...
o si quieren que baje el valor que le metan unos cuantos millones de cortos,pero
eso sera como la droga,hara que baje con fuerza pero el rebote sera mayor


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

Alguien sabe algo de Silenciosa?

Echo en falta su presencia sigilosa


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Esta es la mejor referencia que he podido encontrar:
> 
> Geometric Brownian motion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Simplificando muchísimo: si divides el precio de hoy entre el precio de ayer y haces el logaritmo, obtienes números alrededor de cero que siguen una cierta distribución normal.



La bolsa lo que tiene es que no es causal proporcionalmente y empíricamente porque es manipulable. Es de una forma determinada hasta que cambia por un evento externo que no es parametrizable, sólo es gestionable postmorten para la mayoría de participantes y ahí radica el éxito de la inversión y el que funciona mejor la gestión del riesgo del dinero que la gestión del potencial de lo que se puede ganar.
Hay mucho trabajo realizado desde el ámbito matemático a través de transformadas de Fourier discretas, modelización de fractales ... pero la conclusión final es que de forma sostenida no es modelizable ya que depende de eventos externos no conocidos (no me refiero a un terremoto y sí a la decisión de un hedge de salirse de A para pasar a B).

En fín y en resumen, buen método+buen feeling+excelente money mgmt+suerte ... otra función multivariable no modelizable.::


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> .
> 
> En fín y en resumen, buen método+buen feeling+excelente money mgmt+suerte ... otra función multivariable no modelizable.::



Traducido a mi idioma

El único factor de riesgo modificable es el método, pero al final moriremos todos cientos de veces :o


----------



## << 49 >> (16 Ene 2012)

Modelizable y predecible son cosas distintas.

Ejemplo: No podemos predecir la posición de un electrón, pero el modelo de la mecánica cuántica sobre qué hace un electrón en un átomo es mucho mejor modelo que el modelo de Bohr.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ene 2012)

Quiero mostrar un gráfico que mostré hace semanas. Es Duro Felguera, bueno, a mi los valores del continuo, mo me gustan, porque el grado de cumplimiento del AT suele ir parejo a la liquidez del activo (véase San, eur/dólar, Dax etc).
El tema es que si os fijáis en vuestra plataforma, Duro Felguera hizo un doble suelo espaciado justo en 4,31 en ambos casos, pero justo, que activó por encima de 4,9 con objetivo la zona de 5,5. El guión se está cumpliendo y ha activado un 2º alcista a los 5,6. Me parece un valor atractivo, a pesar de ser del continuo.





Ya me diréis


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Modelizable y predecible son cosas distintas.
> 
> Ejemplo: No podemos predecir la posición de un electrón, pero el modelo de la mecánica cuántica sobre qué hace un electrón en un átomo es mucho mejor modelo que el modelo de Bohr.



Me refiero a algo determinista y exacto (sea como sea, buena matización al léxico). Efectivamente la función de onda de Schrodinger genera una probabilidad pero en bolsa no creo que sirva para mucho por la influencia de eventos externos de manipulación. Se trata de acertar hacia dónde se va a mover, cuándo lo va a hacer, hasta dónde lo va a hacer, .... Si no ya estaría todo inventado.

Eso no quiere decir que todo sea impredecible, de hecho hay muchos patrones de alta probabilidad (nunca el 100%) que permiten estar "a favor de corriente" pero una mala salida lo estropea todo. Es cierto que hablamos mucho en el hilo de que hay que estar a favor de la probabilidad pero eso no resuelve cuándo entrar y cuándo salir. De hecho, creo que tiene más influencia el money management que el ratio de aciertos en las entradas.

P.D: A ver cómo acaba finalmente el mundo de la mecánica cuántica .... está todo por redescubrir. Pilares más sólidos han necesitado ser robustecidos (twistors, M theory, E8 de Garret Lisi, ....).


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Traducido a mi idioma
> 
> El único factor de riesgo modificable es el método, pero al final moriremos todos cientos de veces :o[/QUOTE
> 
> Y el money management si como método lo circunscribimos al método puramente operativo del timming de entrada y salida. Los otros dos items no son para nada despreciables pero sí gestionables.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Cuando mi sobrina de 5 años me dice: "Tío, tú sabes de todo!", no debe saber que me falta cierta lognormalidad, al menos según lo verían Bohr y Garret Lisi...

Vaya tela, no entiendo nada de nada.


----------



## Claca (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de Silenciosa?
> 
> Echo en falta su presencia sigilosa



¿Vacaciones? Algo así me parece recordar...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ajetreo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Traducido a mi idioma
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Quiero mostrar un gráfico que mostré hace semanas. Es Duro Felguera, bueno, a mi los valores del continuo, mo me gustan, porque el grado de cumplimiento del AT suele ir parejo a la liquidez del activo (véase San, eur/dólar, Dax etc).
> El tema es que si os fijáis en vuestra plataforma, Duro Felguera hizo un doble suelo espaciado justo en ambos suelos en 4,31, pero justo, que activó por encima de 4,9 con objetivo la zona de 5,5. El guión se está cumpliendo y ha activado un 2º alcista a los 5,6. Me parece un valor atractivo, a pesar de ser del continuo.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo sigo sin saber subir gráficos, pero en opinión de novata en esta semana no hay que entrar en nada. 
En algún momento cercano tendrá que tomar tendencia, bien hacia arriba o al guano, pero le quedan tres/ cuatro dias.
Desde el 12 de diciembre solo ha oscilado entre 4,99 y 5,2...esta " de lado" hasta que se decida calma


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Era un poco hippie, pero jugaba a baseball como nadie en mi equipo de Florida... todo el día calculando posibilidades de bola rápida, con efecto, curva...


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Cuando mi sobrina de 5 años me dice: "Tío, tú sabes de todo!", no debe saber que me falta cierta lognormalidad, al menos según lo verían Bohr y Garret Lisi...
> 
> Vaya tela, no entiendo nada de nada.



La que debe saber y mucho es tu sobrina, porque seguro que sin tanta pollada matemática te saca los chuches, regalos y demás


----------



## Janus (16 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus dijo:
> 
> 
> > El timming no es la clave siempre, eres Dios si lo dominas, pero nadie la domina (salvo el programita de Goldman Sachs que no falla desde el 2009 o eso se lee por ahí). Prefiero ver las oportunidades y aprovecharlas, aunque no tenga el 100% de aciertos (insisto que los dobles suelos-techos tienen un 90% de acierto, y las estructuras 2ª también andan en % de aciertos muy elevados).
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La que debe saber y mucho es tu sobrina, porque seguro que sin tanta pollada matemática te saca los chuches, regalos y demás




Lo que quiera! Imagina que a veces me descubro a mí mismo yendo anormalmente deprisa en coche, casi zigzagueando, para llegar a verla 2 minutos antes... Se me :baba:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo sigo sin saber subir gráficos, pero en opinión de novata en esta semana no hay que entrar en nada.
> En algún momento cercano tendrá que tomar tendencia, bien hacia arriba o al guano, pero le quedan tres/ cuatro dias.
> Desde el 12 de diciembre solo ha oscilado entre 4,99 y 5,2...esta " de lado" hasta que se decida calma



4,31 al tick en 2 suelos espaciados, es un doble suelo muy claro y los dobles suelos son muy fiables (si fuera un blue chip, te diría que sí o sí).
A ver, yo soy bajista a los 6700, pero claro, no sé si para después de carnavales, marzo o tal, pero seguro o incluso menos, quizás bastante menos, pero yo no veo ahora mismo argumentos tan claros para estar todos con tanto miedo. Otra cosa es después de los objetivos alcistas que poco a poco se van cumpliendo, ahí no entro ni de coña en nada, pero ahora, no sé, no veo tan claro un guanazo estos días. En todo caso, puede caerse la bolsa y subir los enagases, acerinox o los Duros Felgueras pq no están tan correlacionados (su Beta, vamos) como los iberdrolas, telefónicas, san o bbva por ejemplo.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Buenos días, si los de igmarkets no mienten mucho y no cambia la tendencia, abriremos con un Sr. Gap al alza


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buenos días, si los de igmarkets no mienten mucho y no cambia la tendencia, abriremos con un Sr. Gap al alza



Música para mis oídos... Darwinn, hoy cae un +4.12% en eon.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Música para mis oídos... Darwinn, hoy cae un +4.12% en eon.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Me alegro si usted puede ganar 

Yo solo espero que no toque mi stop. Me haría variar el tinglado y tengo bastante jaleo en mi curro como para andar cambiando nada.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me alegro si usted puede ganar
> 
> Yo solo espero que no toque mi stop. Me haría variar el tinglado y tengo bastante jaleo en mi curro como para andar cambiando nada.



Que baje todo y suba eon y todos contentos!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## burbufilia (17 Ene 2012)

Con riesgo a comerme el owned de 2012, ¿se le han acabado las expectativas negativas a los mercados? Me recuerda a cuando estoy guanero a medio plazo y las correcciones no llegan, siendo el preludio de una recuperación.

Me llama la atención una Europa de desguace con un Draghi que dice que vamos a morir todos, una situación desastrosa en la crisis de deuda, y en los índices aquí no pasa nada. No es que lo haya analizado, sólo estoy tirando de intuición.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Alemania está en el terreno inexplorado de FranR, se irá a los 6500?...


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Ene 2012)

Que locura, y no hemos ni abierto 8: ....8::....:....8:


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Que locura, y no hemos ni abierto 8: ....8::....:....8:



El eur/usd parece que quiere corregir la subida


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Ene 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Con riesgo a comerme el owned de 2012, ¿se le han acabado las expectativas negativas a los mercados? Me recuerda a cuando estoy guanero a medio plazo y las correcciones no llegan, siendo el preludio de una recuperación.
> 
> Me llama la atención una Europa de desguace con un Draghi que dice que vamos a morir todos, una situación desastrosa en la crisis de deuda, y en los índices aquí no pasa nada. No es que lo haya analizado, sólo estoy tirando de intuición.



Es la luz al final del tunel. Ahora, poco a poco, se irá haciendo más grande, nuestras esperanzas crecerán y nos acercaremos cada vez más, por fin, a la salida. 

Y cuando estemos a punto de salir, se derrumbará el techo, y moriremos todos cienes y cienes de veces.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Voy a sacar la bola de bruja y voy a adivinar algo:

Hoy el sr MV no aparece por aquí ni a decir hola a no ser que se produzca un gran desplome que lo meta todo al rojo de nuevo.
Eso si, si mañana vuelve a caer algo, dirá que no pasa porque está de vacaciones y blablabla...


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Ene 2012)




----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> Canal Principal: 8.474-8.408
> 
> ...



Nivel superior del IBEX, clavao...ahora volveremos al canal principal en ambos índices? Queda el límite superior del Ibex en objetivo a corto.


----------



## bertok (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> Canal Principal: 8.474-8.408
> 
> ...



Hamijo, creo que estamos en tierra de nadie en rango insoportable.

Llegados los 8800, cambio de opinión sin ningún problema ::


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

bertok, si te sirve, yo no hago más que mirar indicadores y en todos y cada uno veo la ostia.

Pero esto es como todo, estos cabrones pueden mantener esa zona hasta el día del juicio final...

Mi nivel del dolor está en 86xx (por definir), pero confío plenamente en una caída maja.

Edito para añadir:
Creo que hoy sería un día fantástico para hundir los indices.
Con el gap al alza muchísima gente habrá entrado largo con fuerza y más si viene observando la noche que hemos tenido (subida constante).


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

A partir de hoy hay una buena cantidad de resultados empresariales usa,

van a hacer diabluras saltando stop de un lado u otro


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

Bueno, subido stop de EON, ganancias aseguradas y a mirar otras cosas


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Orden stop en eon.

Condición de activación:
Precio menor o igual a 16,629 EUR


A ver si hay suerte y vuela...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Vaya, me lo han saltado mientras escribía... 

De 16.13 a 16.63... Eon lleva unos meses siendo una mina.


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya, me lo han saltado mientras escribía...
> 
> De 16.13 a 16.63... Eon lleva unos meses siendo una mina.



Yo he vendido a 16.62, casi clavado, enhorabuena!


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues si ya han ganado dinero, no les importará que esto se hunda, no?

Ghk podría hacer una entrada de las suyas en corto a una pequeña del ibex, a ver si marca tendencia XD


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, pues si ya han ganado dinero, no les importará que esto se hunda, no?
> 
> Ghk podría hacer una entrada de las suyas en corto a una pequeña del ibex, a ver si marca tendencia XD



en absoluto, yo estoy mirando si ponerme corto


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Bueno, pues si ya han ganado dinero, no les importará que esto se hunda, no?
> 
> Ghk podría hacer una entrada de las suyas en corto a una pequeña del ibex, a ver si marca tendencia XD



Pida por esa boquita... La que usted elija. ¿Abertis le gusta?

Eso sí, esta vez no haré de price mover: máximo 10.000 euros que del resto tendré que disponer en breve. Por eso he vendido eon, aun estando seguro de que va a volver a rebasar los 17.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pida por esa boquita... La que usted elija. ¿Abertis le gusta?
> 
> Eso sí, esta vez no haré de price mover: máximo 10.000 euros que del resto tendré que disponer en breve. Por eso he vendido eon, aun estando seguro de que va a volver a rebasar los 17.



Abertis tiene buena pinta para cortos, otra que se presta si no supera los 13,6x es tef.

A ver si los cortos van funcionando, que yo creo que hoy cierro posiciones en verde y cuando vea bajadas más continuadas vuelvo a entrar.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Abertis tiene buena pinta para cortos, otra que se presta si no supera los 13,6x es tef.
> 
> A ver si los cortos van funcionando, que yo creo que hoy cierro posiciones en verde y cuando vea bajadas más continuadas vuelvo a entrar.



¿Cortos? ¿Por quién me ha tomado? Hoyga, que yo soy un hombre decente. Corto sólo entro en bancos (cuando pueda), Sacyr y Telecinco...


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

Pues parece que esto no baja


----------



## tortilla (17 Ene 2012)

El ibex en la zona del 8560-8570. Vigilen sus posiciones. Traspasar esa zona arriba, alegraría la cartera de los larguistas.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> uuuuuyyy uyyyyy mucha más enjundia. Buen punto de partida. Gracias.
> Habrá que leer si de verdad el movimiento browniano describe el mercado de valores....



Un bravo pirata como Ud. no debería perder su tiempo en explorar sendas que no le llevarán al tesoro de la Isla de los Monos...

El movimiento browniano se saca a veces encima de la mesa cuando se habla de modelar el mercado, porque tiene dos cosas en común con éste: ambos son modelos estocásticos, y ambos son cuasialeatorios.

Si dejamos aparte injerencias externas (un terremoto sucede de repente y afecta al mercado ... alguien tira una piedra al agua y altera su superficie repentinamente) ambos modelos resultan ser no computables, que no es lo mismo que decir que no pueden ser modelados.

Por ejemplo, el tiempo atmosférico es el clásico ejemplo de sistema estocástico. Creemos conocer las ecuaciones para predecir el tiempo de aquí a un número indeterminado de días, pero son tan complejas e intervienen tantas variables, que actualmente no hay potencia de CPU disponible en todo el planeta capaz de afrontar la tarea. Eso es lo que llamamos un problema no computable (note que la categoría de problema no computable no es fija en el tiempo: conforme la tecnología avanza, problemas que hace años eran no computables son factibles hoy en día)

Dejando aparte el hecho de que se considera a ambos como modelos estocásticos... ahí acaban sus semejanzas.... según mi experiencia al menos, las fuerzas que mueven el mercado nada tienen que ver con el movimiento browniano.

Lo que sugiere el Sr. <<49>> es, como bien dice él, usar la escala logarítmica para representar los niveles de precios con mayor claridad. Se trata de un cambio visual, no de ninguna técnica de proyección o modelado de mercado, como él mismo explica más adelante. 

Y dígame, dígame... ¿ cómo le va la vida ? Sé poco de Ud. últimamente....


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Sr. Pollastre sería usted tan amable de comentar algún nivel relevante del Dax?

Lo veo desatado y quería saber si tiene algo de lógica (aunque sea la lógica de su maquina...)


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre sería usted tan amable de comentar algún nivel relevante del Dax?
> 
> Lo veo desatado y quería saber si tiene algo de lógica (aunque sea la lógica de su maquina...)




La zona del 6350 debería pararnos, aunque la contemplo como tope de última instancia: en verdad, un corto ahora sobre 6330 debería dar un buen resultado intradiario ( SL por encima de 6350 ). 

Para el SP, yo esperaba hoy al DAX en los 6250; sin embargo, ha rebotado en el 6275, y muestra una presión compradora algo inusual, así que no sé si hoy llegaremos a ver los niveles inferiores (6260 y 6240).

Si yo no hubiera cerrado el día, ya le digo: me ponía corto ahora en 6330 y apuntaba a la zona de los 6250. Cualquier cosa que sobrepasara los 6360, abortar operación y asumir pérdidas. r/r = 1:3, la operación no pinta mal.

Si decide arriesgar la operación, dese prisa: el 6330 tiene pinta de que va a durar poco.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Un bravo pirata como Ud. no debería perder su tiempo en explorar sendas que no le llevarán al tesoro de la Isla de los Monos...
> 
> El movimiento browniano se saca a veces encima de la mesa cuando se habla de modelar el mercado, porque tiene dos cosas en común con éste: ambos son modelos estocásticos, y ambos son cuasialeatorios.
> 
> ...



En un par de iteraciones lo lograremos, y mi empresa dominará el mundo...:XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Sr pollastre entré con poca carga en el Dax, vamos a probar a su maquinita


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2012)

Su aveis perdio der toh

Ma quereis decir que esto predice la bolsa:






Ya ni niñas, ni dados, ni contrarian sentiment del señor Mulder. Ni que decir del muerto entre los vivos. Menudo robabragas de medio pelo este hecho el jodio.

Un hilo del ibex, y ni una sola foto de bmw, raudo y veloz corrijo esto.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr pollastre entré con poca carga en el Dax, vamos a probar a su maquinita



Le pido disculpas por el pequeño susto de hace un minuto.... no tenía controlado que a las 11 se publicaba dato macro (ZEW) que siempre mete ruido y toca los cojones. 

El 6350 ha encajado el golpe inicial, a pesar de todo. Veamos si es suficiente para echarlo abajo.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Cuanto tiempo sr. Chinito.

Sin bmw esto no es lo mismo.

Y tranquilo, creo que el sr. MV hoy no pasará a saludar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Un bravo pirata como Ud. no debería perder su tiempo en explorar sendas que no le llevarán al tesoro de la Isla de los Monos...
> 
> El movimiento browniano se saca a veces encima de la mesa cuando se habla de modelar el mercado, porque tiene dos cosas en común con éste: ambos son modelos estocásticos, y ambos son cuasialeatorios.
> 
> ...



Antes de darle una breve chapa, gracias como siempre por compartir su experiencia y conocimientos (por el tema de jamones, vinos y ginebras sobre todo :: ).

Se acordará que hemos comentado a veces el tema de la escala de tiempos. Estoy muy intrigado y ya prometí que cuando tenga tiempo me pondré en serio a programar y tal (ya he encontrado históricos de datos en inet hasta 1seg). Lo que me gustaría saber es que _dinámica_ [esto es conjunto de ecuaciones, esquema, como quiera llamarse] describe mejor el comportamiento de precios en una escala dada de tiempos. ¿Da sus sistema los mismos resultados cuando cambia la escala? A bote pronto pensaría que no, supongo que con el tiempo usted ha optimizado su sistema para operar en cortisísimo plazo [Un ferrari en el dakar...como que no].

En todo esto, mi galelil premisa (seguro que antes alguien ya lo ha pensado y demostrado que es falso :S) es que los precios, a largo plazo van de A a B. Si o si. Y los leoncios lo saben y son los que lo llevan de un punto a otro. El quid de todo es como llevarlo sin que nadie se entere, y ahí es donde entran las computadoras, el corto plazo y todo el ruido que se mete.

La vida muy bien. En los mercados, unas de cal otras de arena, gacelo total, al menos el sobrino tuvo para el regalito que quiso. 

Por lo demás, entro en época de ebullición laboral, termiando algunos diseños y cositas de trabajo, que me servirá para estarme quietecito unos días :XX:. 

¿Y usted? Menuda vidorra, ¿eh? Ya hasta diciembre ni un palo al agua! Si fuese usted, lo dejaría todo para el final, a ver si los mayas van a tener razón y se nos va todo al carajo el 21 de diciembre...


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le pido disculpas por el pequeño susto de hace un minuto.... no tenía controlado que a las 11 se publicaba dato macro (ZEW) que siempre mete ruido y toca los cojones.
> 
> El 6350 ha encajado el golpe inicial, a pesar de todo. Veamos si es suficiente para echarlo abajo.



Tranquilo, hasta 6363 no hay susto xd


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Ene 2012)

Señor Honorable, tiene usted que ir a recoger su coche.

TATA Nano. utilitario, economico, barato, indio, gama, informacion, precio, equipamiento. km77.com.

Che nano sera por diners.

Me vuelvo a mi cueva, o mas bien pozo sin fondo de perder dinero. Señor Pollastre cuelgue niveles, que tengo que recuperar mi patrimonio :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tranquilo, hasta 6363 no hay susto xd



El tema del ZEW no es tan inocente como pueda parecer: no sólo nos ha "robado" un colchón de 10 pips para el SL (que tiene su importancia, aunque relativa), sino que también (y esto sí es lo importante) ha insuflado ánimos alcistas a los gaceloides, como muestran claramente todos los indicadores ahora mismo.

En estas condiciones, los leoncios pueden verse tentados fácilmente a dejar "correr la cuerda" un poco hacia arriba, para brasear a más incautos. Eso podría poner en riesgo el 6260. 

Esa es la razón de que haya que tener un cuidado extremo con los fundamentales a la opera de operar en intradiario.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Honorable, tiene usted que ir a recoger su coche.
> 
> TATA Nano. utilitario, economico, barato, indio, gama, informacion, precio, equipamiento. km77.com.
> 
> ...




En ese coche apenas me caben cintas Beta... ¿Sabe Vd. que estuvimos disertando acerca de las posibilidades de su negocio?


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Tranquilo, hasta 6363 no hay susto xd



Aquí se juega el partido. Triple techo en el 6350.



edit: en riguroso directo, el impacto en el 6350 y la pelea posterior... momento bolso donde los haya:


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ene 2012)

Enagas no rompe la resistencia, voy a vender a 14,7


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le pido disculpas por el pequeño susto de hace un minuto.... no tenía controlado que a las 11 se publicaba dato macro (ZEW) que siempre mete ruido y toca los cojones.
> 
> El 6350 ha encajado el golpe inicial, a pesar de todo. Veamos si es suficiente para echarlo abajo.



Sí que parece que ha formado un techo en intradía por el momento sobre 44, ,vamos a ver cuánto corrige si es que lo hace.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/joVUEtcr3uE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Buena vela se acaba de marcar


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sí que parece que ha formado un techo en intradía por el momento sobre 44, ,vamos a ver cuánto corrige si es que lo hace.




De momento, pinta bien. Una segunda pata que nos pusiera en 6315-6320 afianzaría la posición. Lástima del puto ZEW (que para colmo de males, encima ha salido fortísimo), la operación era muy, muy sencilla y clara, y ahora va a costar más pelea.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento, pinta bien. Una segunda pata que nos pusiera en 6315-6320 afianzaría la posición. Lástima del puto ZEW (que para colmo de males, encima ha salido fortísimo), la operación era muy, muy sencilla y clara, y ahora va a costar más pelea.



Buena pitada va a haber, dejo el stop en dinámico a 15 pipos de distancia.

Entré a 35. Se puede ir a 300 fácil.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buena vela se acaba de marcar




Entiendo que está Ud. ahora mismo en verde con unos +10 pips más o menos, Sr. Adriangtir ... dejo el navío en sus manos, porque tengo que salir de la oficina un momento.

La operación pinta bien, pero no baje la guardia. Cualquier cosa por encima de 6K3 sigue siendo peligrosa para hoy, donde esperaba niveles en la zona de 6250 más bien.

Manda ******** no sé las miles de operaciones que llevaré a las espaldas sin temblarme el pulso para ejecutarlas, ganarlas y perdelas.... y resulta que ahora mismo lo he pasado (y lo estoy pasando) realmente mal sabiendo que está Ud. dentro por una recomendación mía :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

Prisa: El bid sigue siendo muy alto. Ayer también por lo que quizá sean órdenes estables. Más del doble del ask. Atentos a cualquier salto.

Telecinco está sufriendo hoy de nuevo. Hay algún rumor en la villa sobre que Prisa está a punto de enajenar su posición en esa tele (creo que tiene el 17%) y que eso está penalizando la acción de Telecinco. Puede ser ...

Pero si realmente sucede, habrá que ver cómo lo toma el mercado. Alguien me ha dicho que una de la peticiones de la banca en el proceso de refinanciación es venden activos en el primer semestre.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Usted tranquilo se puede ir, la posición esta cubierta de sobra


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

Desde el trabajo..Duro Felguera si rompe esos resistentes 5,23 para dentro con 0,3 de ganancia (objetivo) (bueno, se podría estar dentro antes)


----------



## aksarben (17 Ene 2012)

Justo le empiezo a echar un ojo a Daimler (sorry chinito), y le da por subir un 4% :ouch:


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

DAX: Salida a 29. Debería haber sido bastante más.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

Pues parece que esto no va a recortar. Los usanos han digerido muy bien la superación de los 1300


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> DAX: Salida a 29. Debería haber sido bastante más.



Descargué el 33% ahí, ahora estoy con otro 33% a ver si baja a un poco más y el otro lo dejo para jugar al casino, a ver si toca el objetivo


----------



## << 49 >> (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por ejemplo, el tiempo atmosférico es el clásico ejemplo de sistema estocástico. Creemos conocer las ecuaciones para predecir el tiempo de aquí a un número indeterminado de días, pero son tan complejas e intervienen tantas variables, que actualmente no hay potencia de CPU disponible en todo el planeta capaz de afrontar la tarea.



Una precisión: En realidad no es así. Es aún peor  Se considera que el tiempo es determinista (justo lo contrario de estocástico) y las ecuaciones que lo gobiernan en realidad no son tan complicadas. El problema es que ya puedes medir la situación actual con toda la exactitud que quieras, que al menor error que cometas en esas mediciones la evolución de tu sistema simulado y la del tiempo verdadero van divergiendo cada vez más (el famoso efecto mariposa), con lo que la predicción es más inexacta conforme más te adentras en el futuro. Es decir, lo jodido es que acabe siendo impredecible a pesar de ser determinista. Si fuera estocástico hace mucho tiempo que se habría dejado de intentarlo, pero dicen que en los últimos 10-20 años se han hecho grandes progresos (antiguamente no se predecían más de 2 días, hoy se pueden predecir 4 ó 5).


----------



## The Hellion (17 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Justo le empiezo a echar un ojo a Daimler (sorry chinito), y le da por subir un 4% :ouch:



Es una puñetera montaña rusa. 

Desde octubre ha ido de 30€ a 40€ un par de veces y las dos veces, con subidas vertiginosas. El 20 de diciembre cotizaba a 31 y ahora está a 41.

Eso si, los guarrazos también son buenos. De casi 40 a 28 y pico en otro mes en noviembre. 

Para que luego digan que los Mercedes no son dinámicos.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es una puñetera montaña rusa.
> 
> Desde octubre ha ido de 30€ a 40€ un par de veces y las dos veces, con subidas vertiginosas. El 20 de diciembre cotizaba a 31 y ahora está a 41.
> 
> ...



ANHQV acaba teniendo razón con el Dax. Es bastante predecible. Hay bastantes empresas que acaban realizando el mismo movimiento una y otra vez.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ANHQV acaba teniendo razón con el Dax. Es bastante predecible. Hay bastantes empresas que acaban realizando el mismo movimiento una y otra vez.



Desde el trabajo otra vez (es que el país se está parando poco a poco, me recuerda a esas naves enormes de ciertas películas, cuando aterrizaban e iban poco a poco frenando), bueno, pues Duro rompió esos 5,23, perfecto,aunque ya estaba perfecto hace tiempo, ese doble suelo de 4,31 es imperdonable en su activación.
Yo el Dax, usando Fibos de 2 escalas (la gran bajista, y las pequeñas alcistas de ahora), y las 2 medias 200 y 50 sesiones, unos canales por ahí y tal (luego en las horas de tonteo, o en cierto rango diario lateral, pues indicadores de sobrecompra de +- rapidez y poco más), y me marcan los mismos niveles que esos complejos algoritmos que se citan por aquí y que me asombran de vez en cuando (no sé, no sé, a veces pienso que está Fibonacci tras toda esa parafernalia...)


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

la verdad es que Abertis está pidiendo un corto a gritos, qué os parece?


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

Fitch: Grecia es insolvente y no podrá cumplir con los vencimientos de marzo - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Antes de darle una breve chapa, gracias como siempre por compartir su experiencia y conocimientos (por el tema de jamones, vinos y ginebras sobre todo :: ).
> 
> Se acordará que hemos comentado a veces el tema de la escala de tiempos. Estoy muy intrigado y ya prometí que cuando tenga tiempo me pondré en serio a programar y tal (ya he encontrado históricos de datos en inet hasta 1seg). Lo que me gustaría saber es que _dinámica_ [esto es conjunto de ecuaciones, esquema, como quiera llamarse] describe mejor el comportamiento de precios en una escala dada de tiempos. ¿Da sus sistema los mismos resultados cuando cambia la escala? A bote pronto pensaría que no, supongo que con el tiempo usted ha optimizado su sistema para operar en cortisísimo plazo [Un ferrari en el dakar...como que no].
> 
> ...




Hombre, vidorra, lo que se dice vidorra... aquí seguimos trabajando [aún] todos los días, así que no será tanta vidorra ::

Cambiar las escalas temporales cambia los resultados, qué duda cabe... y cambia también los algoritmos para atacar el mercado. Fíjese que hay una correspondencia muy sencilla: en general, cuanto más capital quiere mover un institucional en una operación determinada, debe usar plazos (escalas temporales, como dice Ud. ) más largos. 

Eso hace que enfrentarse a escalas diferentes sea equivalente, al final del día, a enfrentarse a diferentes tipos de inversores con diferentes tecnologías en cada escalón de volumen de inversión. 

De ahí que no exista el .. hum... cómo decirlo... ah, sí... el Algoritmo Único : un algoritmo para controlar a todos los institucionales, un algoritmo para atraer a las plusvies, y atarlas en la oscuridad :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

Citigroup, resultados	
Da resultado de +0,38$, peores de lo esperado que eran +0,29$. Son peores también que los del año pasado que fueron +0,38$.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria, ¿esos datos están bien?


----------



## faraico (17 Ene 2012)

Janus tienes razón, el tiempo que seguí prisa, jamás había visto tanto volumen en la demanda.

De momento he puesto orden a 0,695 a ver qué pasa....que hace mucho que no compro nada....estoy completamente fuera.

saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pepitoria, ¿esos datos están bien?



Vienen de la página de Cárpatos...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vienen de la página de Cárpatos...




Es que no entiendo lo de +0.38 peores que 0.29 que era lo esperado, y peores que el año pasado que fueron 0.38... No tienen mucho sentido...


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ene 2012)

Fuera de casi todo... 

Lo malo es que no me atrevo con los cortos:no:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que no entiendo lo de +0.38 peores que 0.29 que era lo esperado, y peores que el año pasado que fueron 0.38... No tienen mucho sentido...



Pues sí, están equivocados

Citigroup decepciona: ganó 1.170 millones en el cuarto trimestre - elEconomista.es

El banco estadounidense ha anunciado hoy que tuvo unos beneficios netos de 1.170 millones de dólares, 38 centavos por acción, en el cuarto trimestre, frente a los 1.309 millones de dólares del mismo periodo del año anterior, lo que supone una caída del 11%.

Los ingresos descendieron un 6%, al pasar de 18.400 millones de dólares a 17.300 millones de dólares.

Estos resultados quedan por debajo de lo previsto por los analistas consultados por FactSet, que de media esperaban un beneficio de 54 centavos por acción y unos ingresos de 18.600 millones de dólares.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Creeis que USA esta manipulando sus datos economicos para torpedear al resto del mundo, o de verdad se esta recuperando??

Empieza a oler a que se van solos.


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Creeis que USA esta manipulando sus datos economicos para torpedear al resto del mundo, o de verdad se esta recuperando??
> 
> Empieza a oler a que se van solos.



Mejores resultados en dólares devaluados... 1.000 millones de dólares en 2012 dan para bastante menos que en 2007.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

pobres gacelada , por otro lado es lo que tiene el ser gacela


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ene 2012)

como veis a TR? seguirá subiendo tras el dividendo?


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis a TR? seguirá subiendo tras el dividendo?


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Sr. Adriangtir, ojo a la pérdida de los 6K3: daría pie a pensar en los objetivos planteados en la zona de 6250.

El desplome ha sido violento y con mucho volumen, como era de esperar después de la distribución intradiaria en el techo de 634x. El movimiento parece fiable, merece la pena seguir con un ojo puesto en esta operación.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, vidorra, lo que se dice vidorra... aquí seguimos trabajando [aún] todos los días, así que no será tanta vidorra ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sr. Pollastre, debe andar con los Gintonica estas horas, de encontrarse con la mente lúcida, lo abría pillado.

HINT


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, debe andar con los Gintonica estas horas, de encontrarse con la mente lúcida, lo abría pillado.
> 
> HINT




Le concedo este lance, Ud. gana, me ha pillado ::


----------



## tortilla (17 Ene 2012)

Si alguien tomo cortos en la zona 8560-8570, le felicito por las plusvis, pero a mi me han saltado dos señales de querer ir de nuevo arriba en intradiario, así que yo cierro la operación, suerte a los demás.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, debe andar con los Gintonica estas horas, de encontrarse con la mente lúcida, lo* abría* pillado.
> 
> HINT





Usted va por el cuarto ya...


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Usted va por el cuarto ya...



Mis hogos también han yorado al verlo, pero el respeto que siento por el Sr. GT me ha hecho contenerme en mis represalias ::::


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Mejores resultados en dólares devaluados... 1.000 millones de dólares en 2012 dan para bastante menos que en 2007.




Mi pregunta iba por el tema de indicadores que salen como el de hoy, de Empire State y asi.

Por el tema bancario ya imagino como anda el percal.

Gracias.


----------



## faraico (17 Ene 2012)

Impresionante el broker Bankinter.

DOy orden de compra para prisa en 0,695, se me compran....y ahora mismo el dinero no está en la cuenta y mis acciones no están en la cuenta de valores, voy a poner stop loss y me dice que tengo 0 títulos disponibles.

Y han pasado varios minutos ya...:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Hasumo la umiyación y hescarnio público. 
Errare humanun est.

edito: Me bengaré....


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mi pregunta iba por el tema de indicadores que salen como el de hoy, de Empire State y asi.
> 
> Por el tema bancario ya imagino como anda el percal.
> 
> Gracias.



Sobre eso, ni idea, yo me fío de las cotizaciones y punto. En un mundo globalizado se puede dar el caso de que las multinacionales presenten buenos resultados mientras su país de origen anda hecho unos zorros, creo que estas cosas hay que tenerlas en cuenta, porque este tipo de disonancias deberían ser la tónica general de ahora en adelante.


----------



## faraico (17 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Impresionante el broker Bankinter.
> 
> DOy orden de compra para prisa en 0,695, se me compran....y ahora mismo el dinero no está en la cuenta y mis acciones no están en la cuenta de valores, voy a poner stop loss y me dice que tengo 0 títulos disponibles.
> 
> Y han pasado varios minutos ya...:ouch:



Lo que veo es que me lo han retenido.

Es diferente a cómo lo hacen en el Santander.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Sobre eso, ni idea, yo me fío de las cotizaciones y punto. En un mundo globalizado se puede dar el caso de que las multinacionales presenten buenos resultados mientras su país de origen anda hecho unos zorros, creo que estas cosas hay que tenerlas en cuenta, porque este tipo de disonancias deberían ser la tónica general de ahora en adelante.




Gracias por la aclaracion.

Un saludo y gracias por sus sesudos analisis.


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

Claca, como ves abertis si no es mucho pedir?


----------



## ddddd (17 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes.

¿Cómo veriaís una posible entrada en BME sobre estos precios buscando una posible revalorización de un 5% en el corto plazo? ¿Mejor esperar una mayor bajada en dicho valor?

Un saludo.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

Prisa: Ha engordado un poquito el bid.
Netflix: Sigue con muy buena perspectiva. Si supera los 100 ... rocket!


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Volvemos a donde antes, con fuerza. Tarde entretenida.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa: Ha engordado un poquito el bid.
> Netflix: Sigue con muy buena perspectiva. Si supera los 100 ... rocket!



Comprate 100k acciones que luego se acaban las prisas y te arrepentiras
Ahora que estan baratas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo veriaís una posible entrada en BME sobre estos precios buscando una posible revalorización de un 5% en el corto plazo? ¿Mejor esperar una mayor bajada en dicho valor?
> 
> Un saludo.



Tiene un buen momento el largos, creo, la zona de 21,4-6 eran máximos anuales y los ha roto. Quizás esperaría a que algun indicador lento (tipo RSI) se colocase mirando para arriba, pero tampoco tiene mala pinta. A ver, si por la noche, lo miro con + detenimiento.


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Claca, como ves abertis si no es mucho pedir?



Aquí lo comenté:



Claca dijo:


> Empecemos...
> 
> He elegido dar perspectiva de medio plazo al asunto, pues lo veo más interesante:
> 
> ...



Ha cumplido con el segundo y se ha girado al tick en la resistencia, metiédole un 4,60% abajo. Como dije, necesita un ánimo mucho más pepón para superar ese nivel y pienso que no lo logrará, pero el giro tampoco está maduro, así que a corto debería pegar bandazos arriba y abajo confeccionando un techo.

El gráfico no puedo colgarlo, pero el giro ha sido exactamente en la horizontal que marcaba como la principal resistencia. Toda esa zona (13,16-13,70) es de resistencia muy fuerte.


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2012)

Y vuelvo a insistir, ahora es momento de alejar el gráfico, no de acercarlo. Buscar un 2, 3% lo único que hace es alejarnos del marco tendencial.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

la tendencia es tu amiga , no vaya contra la tendencia a menos que sean como nuestros compañeros gacelas galacticas profesionales del AI


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Lo de nuestras amigas PCX si que es de traca. Gap +1.8%, sube al 2.5%. Todo para luego guanear -2.3%.

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

y otro dia mas que los leoncios distribuyen sus papelitos a las valientes gacelas 8:

todos veian la oportunidad de los largos , cuando no es mas que una trampa , pero repito es lo que tiene el ser gacela , que no la ves venir , pero muertoviviente es compañero ya ya advirtio


----------



## J-Z (17 Ene 2012)

Lo que no vas a ver venir es la peponada que te va a mandrilear, luego a ver quién es el rey de las gacelas ::


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

Netflix: Muy importante que haya superado los 96 en series de horas.
Las carboneras se han dado la vuelta todas de forma muy violenta.
TESLA: El otro día la comentaba un forero y decíamos que estaba pegado al soporte mayor. No ha dado tiempo porque ha abierto con un gap de más del 16%.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Comprate 100k acciones que luego se acaban las prisas y te arrepentiras
> Ahora que estan baratas



No tengo pasta, está todo enterrado en NH


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Lo que no vas a ver venir es la peponada que te va a mandrilear, luego a ver quién es el rey de las gacelas ::



con los indicadores en sobrecompra ya desde hace un par de semanas y las gacelas comprando mientras los leoncios venden 

musha ventaja para mi pero acepto el reto , por el titulo rey de las gacelas 8:


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

Posiblemente ahora mismo el momento mas importante de la jornada. A ver si tenemos algo de guano, el Dax aguanta como un campeón...van a ponerlo a prueba?


----------



## The Hellion (17 Ene 2012)

ddddd dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿Cómo veriaís una posible entrada en BME sobre estos precios buscando una posible revalorización de un 5% en el corto plazo? ¿Mejor esperar una mayor bajada en dicho valor?
> 
> Un saludo.



BME está ahora en máximos de 12 meses (descontado el dividendo), y lleva dos años cotizando entre los 19 y los 21, con ocasionales visitas a los 18 y a los 23. Una subida del 5% desde los niveles actuales la pondría casi en máximos de 2 años. Es cierto que hace la guerra por su cuenta, pero no se yo si le quedará fuelle para seguir subiendo. 

Personalmente, espero que empiece a bajar ya, porque quiero comprar más, pero quiero comprar barato. 

De todas formas, hágale usted más caso a ANHQV, que seguro que le orienta mejor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Corto Silver Wheaton 31.68$ SL31.96


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> BME está ahora en máximos de 12 meses (descontado el dividendo), y lleva dos años cotizando entre los 19 y los 21, con ocasionales visitas a los 18 y a los 23. Una subida del 5% desde los niveles actuales la pondría casi en máximos de 2 años. Es cierto que hace la guerra por su cuenta, pero no se yo si le quedará fuelle para seguir subiendo.
> 
> Personalmente, espero que empiece a bajar ya, porque quiero comprar más, pero quiero comprar barato.
> 
> De todas formas, hágale usted más caso a ANHQV, que seguro que le orienta mejor.



No, no, lo mío son opiniones (igual que estar abajo, no implica subir de forma inmediata, estar arriba, no tiene que implicar bajar de forma inmediata, o nos vamos a un nuevo máximo, o construimos techete). Por la noche la veo.
Saludos


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Tesla sube un 19%. Lo avisé.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tesla sube un 19%. Lo avisé.



Enhorabuena por las plusvis !


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tesla sube un 19%. Lo avisé.



:: ::


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Gracias!


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Ya que estoy en racha, creo que es momento de meterle un buen corto a la Plata. ¿que opinais?


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Corto Silver Wheaton 31.68$ SL31.96



Suerte, si la plata se da la vuelta (está muy cerca de su directriz bajista de corto plazo), pillarás un buen trozo.

Respeta el SL porque ya sabes cómo son estos valores.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Ya que estoy en racha, creo que es momento de meterle un buen corto a la Plata. ¿que opinais?



servidor solo opera en ibex , le recomiendo que se centre en una sola cosa , porque esto es mas complicado de lo que se imagina


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Ya que estoy en racha, creo que es momento de meterle un buen corto a la Plata. ¿que opinais?



Da respeto pero es indudable que la directriz bajista está ahí en 3100.


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

Que nada que no hay manera. Vuelta a nivel superior del IBEX. (En canal principal, solo falta recorrelo ¿A que esperan?

Niño suelta el oso YA!!!


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Detro de ProShares UltraShort Silver (ZSL) a 12,89


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Ojete-calor que ahí va de vuelta contra el 6K3....




FranR dijo:


> Que nada que no hay manera. Vuelta a nivel superior del IBEX.
> 
> Niño suelta el oso YA!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que nada que no hay manera. Vuelta a nivel superior del IBEX.
> 
> Niño suelta el oso YA!!!



no hay duda que los leoncios se han pasado , con el tema de la distribucion 

pero ya no se puede seguir metiendo mas gacelas en la trampa


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Dentro de Direxion Daily Finan. Bear 3X Shs (FAZ) a 31,39


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Suerte, si la plata se da la vuelta (está muy cerca de su directriz bajista de corto plazo), pillarás un buen trozo.
> 
> Respeta el SL porque ya sabes cómo son estos valores.



Bajado a 31.79


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor que ahí va de vuelta contra el 6K3....



Como dije en el dax no tenía nada por arriba, si no se acerca al canal principal de cotización ni con un palo. La confianza económica germanófila ha distorsionado la jornada. Mañana será el día...


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

¿Se sabe algo sobre la macro rebaja de ratings de S&P?


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

No me gusta Dia, soy más de Marujona, pero creo que es un valor a tener muy en cuenta. Al fin y al cabo, la gente tiene que seguir comiendo si o si...


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La confianza económica germanófila ha distorsionado la jornada. Mañana será el día...



Vulgo, el puto ZEW. 

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ud., se ha notado muchísimo la distorsión.


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Vulgo, el puto ZEW.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con Ud., se ha notado muchísimo la distorsión.



Pues espérate que hoy el SP creo que cierra en rojo, eso si que va a marcar tendencia.


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> Canal Principal: *8.474*-8.408
> 
> ...



Lo que si está claro es que intercambiando cromos en esta zona en el Ibex.

Cuando ya no les quede papelitos para repartir pues festival...espero no estar en el lado de los pardillos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/xL2XT6iLa0o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

:XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Ene 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


>


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Pues espérate que hoy el SP creo que cierra en rojo, eso si que va a marcar tendencia.



Durante la última hora muerto. 4 puntos de rango y gracias....:cook:


----------



## ddddd (17 Ene 2012)

¿Y ahora posiblemente vaya la burrada del día?

¿Momento para entrar en Citigroup tras el bajadón de hoy o dejamos que caiga un poquito más? :fiufiu:

Saludos.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Vaya dia haciendo el tonto las bolsas. El dax empalmado perdido.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

vamos a por ese 1er objetivo 30cts por acción
Sl por debajo precio entrada

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YdnmTn0RmYk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> vamos a por ese 1er objetivo 30cts por acción
> Sl por debajo precio entrada
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/YdnmTn0RmYk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



¿Esto es lo que llaman psicotrading? Desde luego nos ha aniquilado un buen puñado de neuronas.

Es Vd. un malvado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ¿Esto es lo que llaman psicotrading? Desde luego nos ha aniquilado un buen puñado de neuronas.
> 
> Es Vd. un malvado.



Es psicotictrading ::


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Subid malditosss!! me quiero hacer un chaqueton nuevo! suave suave...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Vendidas Procter y McD. Muchas gracias a los hamburgueseros por los servicios prestados. Dividendo, megasubida y revalorizacion via divisa. Negro, par y pasa....

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Objetivo cumplido +30cents por accion . La dejo correr. SL en 31.55 (+13cents por acción para la buchaca )

edito SL 31.49


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Ene 2012)

es normal esta subasta en IAG?:
17:35 1,89 2.080.742,00 
17:35 1,89 946.477,00 
17:34 1,88 943.325,00 
17:33 1,88 943.325,00 
17:32 1,88 943.325,00 
17:31 1,88 943.325,00 
17:30 1,88 943.325,00 
17:28 1,88 941.325,00


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Sr. Janus. STOP. ¿Ag haciendo HCH ene scala minutos?STOP


----------



## tortilla (17 Ene 2012)

El ibex en diario, cumpliendo con los niveles. Para mañana mismo espero caidas en europa, y lo de hoy en el dax es un exhaustion gap. Veremos.



En horario, cuando he avisado era por la fuerza compradora que se estaba dando, y como el precio ha subido. Los leoncios del ibex, son perfectos para llevarles la contraria.


----------



## darwinn (17 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vendidas Procter y McD. Muchas gracias a los hamburgueseros por los servicios prestados. Dividendo, megasubida y revalorizacion via divisa. Negro, par y pasa....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



joder, estás que te sales


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Run, run, little horse ::


----------



## Mulder (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tesla sube un 19%. Lo avisé.



Pero como que 'Lo-avi-sé', como que 'Lo-avi-sé' ¡pero que mierda es esta!

Aquí en este hilo hay que decir 'siyalodeciayo' y acto seguido debe ud. apoquinarme los 500 euritos de rigor en concepto de royalties, no se preocupe, esto solo será así hasta dentro de 9 años que es lo que me dura la patente....

:: 

Bueno, ya está bien que 'quehaydelomio's y vamos al lio....

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

Entramos de lleno en semana de vencimiento de futuros, volumen bestial, incluso diría que más alto que en el último vencimiento, las dos joyas del día que merecen la pena destacarse entre muchas otras operaciones gordas son:

- Compra de 3441 contratos a las 11:40 en 8525.
- Compra de 2230 contratos a las 14:05 en 8520.

El resto ha sido un toca y daca de órdenes muy grandes también, aunque el volumen que ha predominado ha sido el comprador, sin embargo todo esto que parece una brrrutal acumulación hay que cogerlo con pinzas.

En subasta han comprado solo 34 contratos.

En resumen tenemos vencimiento y guerra de contratos donde es muy difícil establecer hacia donde vamos realmente, parece que hemos tenido una acumulación muy fuerte y sostenida durante toda la sesión en el Ibex, aunque la subasta es como si no hubiera sucedido y el precio ha quedado por lo alto pero en terreno dudoso.

Para mañana espero otro gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la jornada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Es que vamos, que falta de respeto.... 

con un *Alt+0174 *estas cosas no pasan


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

En usa le están dando al gratinador...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En usa le están dando al gratinador...



A los usanos ni los mente, que la cosa va de lujo


----------



## The Hellion (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Tesla sube un 19%. Lo avisé.



Coño, pero es que ayer antes del cierre se había dado un guarrazo de -20% ::

35 minutos antes del cierre cotizaba a 27,86$ y hoy, después del 19% de subida, cotiza a 26,80$. 

El único que se ha beneficiado ha sido el leoncio que haya hecho la maniobra de bajar la cotización 20% en media hora y haya comprado en el afterhours.

Tesla Motors Inc: NASDAQ:TSLA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## tortilla (17 Ene 2012)

Quizás los alcistas quieran rezar para que se cumpla, o quizás no.

$10 TRILLION Liquidity Injection Coming? Credit Suisse Hunkers Down Ahead Of The European Endgame | ZeroHedge


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Janus. STOP. ¿Ag haciendo HCH ene scala minutos?STOP



No demasiado ortodoxa porque no viene de una gran subida pero efectivamente es bajista. Puede ser que se note la cercanía de la directriz bajista y que haya comenzado ya una nueva senda bajista. Sería muy bueno para las Silver Wheaton.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

Resumen de mis valores:
Enagás: casi cumplió el 2º alcista (digamos que está en el zonal), nos salimos a esperar una 2º corrección. Ves Ajetreo, con paciencia te has ganado el dividendo y la subida (sin parafernalia cibernética)





Abertis, lo dijimos ayer, tiene que toser y curar el catarrín, pero tiene buena pinta (no me voy a poner a analizarlo tecnicamente, hay un par de canales, unos fibos a respetar, podéis coger las medias y tal)





Gas Natural (que me preguntó alguién ayer y le comenté que seguía siendo buen valor, que lo veía bien vamos y que me recordaba al trazado de Enagás (tb repartió dividendo como él)





Mi último capricho, Duro Felguera, me da igual que un día baje, un doble suelo al tick y espaciado es una joyita del AT (para los que crean en el AT..)





A ver si después me pongo con el Dax y BME (se lo prometí alguno por aquí)


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

Uy uy...........


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Quizás los alcistas quieran rezar para que se cumpla, o quizás no.
> 
> $10 TRILLION Liquidity Injection Coming? Credit Suisse Hunkers Down Ahead Of The European Endgame | ZeroHedge



Esto seria el sumun y la culminacion del robo al pueblo, que asentira con cara feliz porque nos pondran como excusa que esto arreglara algo que ya esta roto.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

Me sigue flipando la importancia que se le da en el foro a las noticias después de lo que ocurrió el viernes ienso:ienso:


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Parece que al final si que vamos a cerrar en negativo.

Mañana creo que hay GUANO.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

_SP_ mal ajustado, +50 cents por acción y fuera de las Silver Wheaton.
ME tenía que ausentar y más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando


joder, pues cuantos hay volando :XX: +30cnts extra que me estoy perdiendo :XX: :XX:

+40cnts ....esto empieza a dejar de tener gracia....


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me sigue flipando la importancia que se le da en el foro a las noticias después de lo que ocurrió el viernes ienso:ienso:



A mi la noticia que he comentado me es igual con respecto a la bolsa, me jode mas por lo que esta pasando, nos suben toda clase de impuestos, nos recortan todo lo recortable para jsutificar esta clase de frivolidades.

En fin, como se decia?? ... ah si, "es lo que hay".


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

Mañana cierre de horno oficial y salseando...


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana cierre de horno oficial y salseando...




Que ganas tienes de que se cierre el horno! Ya lo has cerrado varias veces en los últimos días pero parece que no le dan al ON.  A lo mejor es que lo tienen a media carga, y prefieren que se siga llenando.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> A mi la noticia que he comentado me es igual con respecto a la bolsa, me jode mas por lo que esta pasando, nos suben toda clase de impuestos, nos recortan todo lo recortable para jsutificar esta clase de frivolidades.
> 
> En fin, como se decia?? ... ah si, "es lo que hay".



................


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Que ganas tienes de que se cierre el horno! Ya lo has cerrado varias veces en los últimos días pero parece que no le dan al ON.  A lo mejor es que lo tienen a media carga, y prefieren que se siga llenando.



Una corrección sana no viene mal, ...además que el hilo se anima más 

¡Denle ya al botón!


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

Unos datos sobre el DAX a muy corto. 

Uso mis propios indicadores para marcar entradas, el de corto plazo se encuentra en probabilidad de caída del 96%:8::8:

Las últimas veces que ha llegado a estos niveles se los dejo en este gráfico marcadas con un círculo, por eso decía ayer que mis indicadores mas tensos que el pescuezo de un pescador.







Indicador IF
Hoy: 88.47
24/10/2011 86.46

10/05/2011: 82.56

Como lo mismo alguien pregunta los días finales de julio se mantuvo durante unas sesiones por encima de 70 el IF , pero con el indicador a medio echando chispas también. No les digo como está ahora porque da miedo y necesito confirmación de la situación.:cook:

Ahora seguiré con lo que ha pasado en IBEX hoy con un gráfico para darle coló

No tengo ganas de subir más gráficos, pero comento como está el tema de indicadores en IBEX, ahora mismo el IBEX me marca mucha menos posibilidad de caida:, hablamos de menos de un 50% por lo que el índice puede aguantar aún un poco, que sería coherente con lo que dije ayer, nos queda un pequeño estirón arriba o al menos mantenernos por estos niveles en el muy corto plazo.

Ya veremos como es el desenlace.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)




----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

A mi me gusta la carne poco hecha, espero que no se pasen con el punto de cocción. Vuelta y vuelta. La salsa es para los que no le gusta la carne de verdad.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Ene 2012)

Sin guano este hilo pierde atractivo,su fauna como muerto viviente y demas adlateres desaparecen y tal


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Ene 2012)

Yo veo para esta semana bajaditas, más si tenemos vencimientos de por medio.


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Ene 2012)

Guanooooo ::


----------



## VOTIN (17 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Guanooooo ::



Je,je,je

Un bajon de un 28% en el ibex por la salida de Grecia animaria el cotarro
Las prisas a 10 centimos,eso si ,los hoteles no los toquemos::


----------



## diosmercado (17 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Je,je,je
> 
> Un bajon de un 28% en el ibex por la salida de Grecia animaria el cotarro
> Las prisas a 10 centimos,eso si ,los hoteles no los toquemos::



No pide ud. nada... madre de dios. :baba:


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Je,je,je
> 
> Un bajon de un 28% en el ibex por la salida de Grecia animaria el cotarro
> Las prisas a 10 centimos,eso si ,los hoteles no los toquemos::



Se cumplirá una de los tres avisos. Adivina cual?


----------



## VOTIN (17 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se cumplirá una de los tres avisos. Adivina cual?



No,se cumpliran 2 de las 3 ::


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y vuelvo a insistir, ahora es momento de alejar el gráfico, no de acercarlo. Buscar un 2, 3% lo único que hace es alejarnos del marco tendencial.



es marco tendencial sigue alcista mientras no pierda 8100
no?


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Unos datos sobre el DAX a muy corto.
> 
> Uso mis propios indicadores para marcar entradas, el de corto plazo se encuentra en probabilidad de caída del 96%:8::8:
> 
> ...



en qué se basa el indicador IF? si se puede saber8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

Atentos a este valor (Abengoa) para cuando venga el tortazo, si pierde los 15 € activa un doble techo con un recorrido de 3 pavazos..(no sé si ir cogiendo asiento y aventurarme..)


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en qué se basa el indicador IF? si se puede saber8:



Eso es como preguntarle a un cocinero su "toque especial". No lo busque por internet IF significa el *I*ndicador de *F*ran :::XX:

Por resumir, en la forma que vemos la bolsa algunos de este foro, el precio viene marcado por unos canales de cotización, este indice mide la divergencia precio-nivel de cotización teórico, y nos dice cuando el precio se está "desmadrando" y va a volver al "valor que tiene que tener". Tan fácil y tan difícil.

Esto para mañana...

IBEX

Canal principal: 

8561-8461

Ruptura arriba: 8.608
Ruptura abajo: 8.406


DAX

CANAL PRINCIPAL. 6.328-6.207

Ruptura abajo: 6.117


----------



## ghkghk (17 Ene 2012)

Echo de menos los cereales de manzana y canela del supermercado Publix, los cuales comia en mi aventura por Orlando... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> es marco tendencial sigue alcista mientras no pierda 8100
> no?



No, yo hablo del medio plazo. Desde el descuelgue de verano el IBEX está intentando un suelo en el rango 7.500-9.400, pero no tiene pinta de lograrlo, lo cual nos situa en la tendencia previa (bajista).

Todavía por confirmar, pero en mi gráfico se empieza a dibujar la posibilidad de un crash en semanas.


----------



## FranR (17 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Atentos a este valor (Abengoa) para cuando venga el tortazo, si pierde los 15 € activa un doble techo con un recorrido de 3 pavazos..(no sé si ir cogiendo asiento y aventurarme..)



Con su permiso se lo paso a un colega. Un amigo suyo le dijo que se metiera que le iba a sacar pasta entrado en 20 a largo...::

También le aconsejó unas preferentes, ya les digo que es un gran ejperto responsable territorial de banca....:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con su permiso se lo paso a un colega. Un amigo suyo le dijo que se metiera que le iba a sacar pasta entrado en 20 a largo...::
> 
> También le aconsejó unas preferentes, ya les digo que es un gran ejperto responsable territorial de banca....:XX::XX::XX:



¿Le ofreció también un zulín en alicante? ¿y unas rumasas? ¿y unos sellitos?

:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (17 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Atentos a este valor (Abengoa) para cuando venga el tortazo, si pierde los 15 € activa un doble techo con un recorrido de 3 pavazos..(no sé si ir cogiendo asiento y aventurarme..)



No hace falta ver graficos para saber como esta Abengoa,con cerca de un 15%
del capital prestado ,es pura carnaza para los bajistas y cada dia acumula mas
,pero hay que estar atentos porque cuando deshagan los cortos puede pegar un pedazo rebote que a mas de uno le deje tuerto.
De todas formas es un valor para el que es conveniente estar alejado hasta que se decidan a recoger el hilo


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Claca, como ves Fersa? Estoy dentro.... a 0,74.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con su permiso se lo paso a un colega. Un amigo suyo le dijo que se metiera que le iba a sacar pasta entrado en 20 a largo...::
> 
> También le aconsejó unas preferentes, ya les digo que es un gran ejperto responsable territorial de banca....:XX::XX::XX:



amigos?? nunca me dejaría asesorar por un colega sin saber su formación, experiencia o alguna referencia (y no me valen noticias, chivatazos, secretillos, etc) es que son decisiones de dinero.. no de tías o copas.
Mira, si os fijáis, en general hablo en plural para los que hagan lo mismo que yo, que puede salir rana la operación también pero eso es el riesgo, asumirlo. Lo que veo es un valor bajista, bastante bajista, que hoy ha chocado con la MM 50 y ha retrocedido y que cuando caiga de 15, tiene una pinta de cortos magnífica (ahhh!! veo tb un doble techo en 17 € activado sobre los 16,2, sí, sí, fijaros que lo hay, bueno, pues nada, mañana me meto en sentido contrario a tu colega)


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es como preguntarle a un cocinero su "toque especial". No lo busque por internet IF significa el *I*ndicador de *F*ran :::XX:




[YOUTUBE]Antonio Molina - Cocinero Cocinero - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Silenciosa (17 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Claca, como ves Fersa? Estoy dentro.... a 0,74.



Vas a C/P?

Es que sube un poco....bajadón que te matas...para, sube un poco....otra vez bajón.

Que te diga Claca, pero tiene las resistencias y los soportes muy pegados..esos valores a mi me ponen nerviosa.

Ahora mismo está entre los 0.71-0.74, ahora si rompiese ese 0.74 entonces ya me parecería interesante.

Pero que te digan los ejpertos que igual estoy diciendo barbaridades.


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

Creo que en 0,67 ha hecho un suelo importante, yo le veo potencial alcista a corto plazo hasta los 0,84. Veremos que pasa.


----------



## pollastre (17 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo el Dax, usando Fibos de 2 escalas (la gran bajista, y las pequeñas alcistas de ahora), y las 2 medias 200 y 50 sesiones, unos canales por ahí y tal (luego en las horas de tonteo, o en cierto rango diario lateral, pues indicadores de sobrecompra de +- rapidez y poco más), y me marcan los mismos niveles que esos complejos algoritmos que se citan por aquí y que me asombran de vez en cuando (no sé, no sé, a veces pienso que está Fibonacci tras toda esa parafernalia...)




No me extraña que le marquen los mismos niveles... eso ya lo hablamos un día por aquí, ahora mismo no sabría decirle dónde está el post donde explicaba el pequeño estudio que estuve haciendo al respecto, pero le puedo hacer un pequeño resumen.

El asunto picó mi curiosidad sobre el año pasado más o menos, cuando comprobé cómo algunos niveles claquistas coincidían con niveles calculados con métodos numéricos.

Para hacer corta una historia larga, simplemente decir que estuve durante todo un mes haciendo pruebas cruzadas entre AT y métodos cuantitativos, y la conclusión es que el AT (sus famosos fibos, entre otras cosas) es un subconjunto contenido en los niveles cuantitativos, *pero no al revés*.

En otras palabras, los métodos numéricos "ven" los niveles claquistas, pero la Iglesia sólo "ve" algunos de los niveles numéricos. Muchos se pierden y pasan inadvertidos al AT, como era lógico y previsible esperar (de nuevo, vuelvo a decir que si no fuera así, tres cuartas partes de este hilo seríamos ricos a estas alturas, situación que por desgracia resulta no ser cierta).

Conociendo como conozco las tripas de muchos algoritmos numéricos (qué remedio me queda) tengo una idea bastante certera de cómo y por qué razón diversos métodos numéricos son capaces de "cazar" los niveles de AT. 

La explicación contraria (por qué el AT se "come" o no es capaz de ver muchos niveles relevantes numéricos) es si cabe más sencilla: lo único que ocurre es que no es el AT la fuerza principal que gobierna el precio (me parece increíble que a estas alturas alguien siga pensando eso, y no le dé al mismo tiempo por pensar por qué diablos entonces no se ha hecho rico todavía). De ahí que el AT a veces funcione, y a veces, sencillamente, no lo hace.


----------



## dj-mesa (17 Ene 2012)

Si no hay Guano, este hilo es una mierda (acabo de ver el gif y me pareció curioso :: :vomito:... mega off-topic)


----------



## atlanterra (17 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Si no hay Guano, este hilo es una mierda (acabo de ver el gif y me pareció curioso :: :vomito:... mega off-topic)



Joder que tia mas cerda.::


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,se cumpliran 2 de las 3 ::



Pues lo siento ::


----------



## Claca (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me extraña que le marquen los mismos niveles... eso ya lo hablamos un día por aquí, ahora mismo no sabría decirle dónde está el post donde explicaba el pequeño estudio que estuve haciendo al respecto, pero le puedo hacer un pequeño resumen.
> 
> El asunto picó mi curiosidad sobre el año pasado más o menos, cuando comprobé cómo algunos niveles claquistas coincidían con niveles calculados con métodos numéricos.
> 
> ...



No es ningún secreto que el intradía está gobernado por máquinas, así que todo lo que dices tiene su lógica. Precisamente por ello pienso que el AT gana fiabilidad en plazos no tan cortos, y más que figuras y análisis chartista clásico, lo que importa es saber detectar correctamente los movimientos de distribución y acumulación para aprovecharse de la corriente que generan las manos fuertes.


----------



## Janus (17 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me extraña que le marquen los mismos niveles... eso ya lo hablamos un día por aquí, ahora mismo no sabría decirle dónde está el post donde explicaba el pequeño estudio que estuve haciendo al respecto, pero le puedo hacer un pequeño resumen.
> 
> El asunto picó mi curiosidad sobre el año pasado más o menos, cuando comprobé cómo algunos niveles claquistas coincidían con niveles calculados con métodos numéricos.
> 
> ...




Y la intuición de MV está por encima o por debajo de los métodos cuantitativos?. Lo digo porque el tío no falla una :XX:


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Claca, como ves Fersa? Estoy dentro.... a 0,74.



Es un chicharrazo, con una tendencia de fondo impecablemente bajista. Por el camino ha dejado muchos pillados que se aventuraron a buscar _el_ suelo. Precisamente hace poco me preguntaron por ella y mi respuesta fue un merkélico NEIN, pues en este tipo de valores pienso que no hay que estar. Mira, me pillas de buenas y colgaré un gráfico, dame algunos minutillos para que lo termine.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es un chicharrazo, con una tendencia de fondo impecablemente bajista. Por el camino ha dejado muchos pillados que se aventuraron a buscar _el_ suelo. Precisamente hace poco me preguntaron por ella y mi respuesta fue un merkélico NEIN, pues en este tipo de valores pienso que no hay que estar. Mira, me pillas de buenas y colgaré un gráfico, dame algunos minutillos para que lo termine.




Joder, este valor ni le miro yo ... que lo miro todo. Me da que todo bid por encima de 2 acciones, tiene problemas de liquidez.


----------



## atlanterra (18 Ene 2012)

Yo estaba en Fersa cuando pasó del mercado de corros de barcelona al contínuo hace ya unos años. Las vendí y me olvidé de ellas hasta estos días atrás que las estuve tanteando y al final piqué. xDDD

Creo que por fundamentales y técnico está en un buen momento de compra...o eso espero.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, este valor ni le miro yo ... que lo miro todo. Me da que todo bid por encima de 2 acciones, tiene problemas de liquidez.



Es como echar una lotería primitiva, le metes 5 euros y a ver que te devuelve (si te devuelve algo)


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Fersa ni tiene cortos,no se molestan ni en especular con ella
es como un zombi


----------



## atlanterra (18 Ene 2012)

pepitoria dijo:


> es como echar una lotería primitiva, le metes 5 euros y a ver que te devuelve (si te devuelve algo)



jajajajajajaja, que bueno!


----------



## atlanterra (18 Ene 2012)

Me estais acojonando, al final voy a ponerle un SL y todo!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No me extraña que le marquen los mismos niveles... eso ya lo hablamos un día por aquí, ahora mismo no sabría decirle dónde está el post donde explicaba el pequeño estudio que estuve haciendo al respecto, pero le puedo hacer un pequeño resumen.
> 
> El asunto picó mi curiosidad sobre el año pasado más o menos, cuando comprobé cómo algunos niveles claquistas coincidían con niveles calculados con métodos numéricos.
> 
> ...



A ver, en el intradia, se pueden usar los fibos como en cualquier otro plazo y puedo demostrar el recorrido diario de una cotización por chartismo técnico (ya lo hice alguna vez). Y una pregunta, cómo esos métodos cuantitativos, por ejemplo, trabajan en los cruces de divisas por ejemplo (ya sabéis que el volumen en las divisas no se contempla como variable)?? qué método hace que el cruce eur/dólar se frene en el tick del fibonacci del 61,8% sin soportes ni resistencias asociadas?? cómo trabajan en mercados con muchísima liquidez como el petróleo, el oro etc??
Yo no digo qué el AT es mejor que vuestros métodos o que procede/genera del otro o al revés, pero desde hace años, sé que el AT me dice objetivos no diarios (que tb), sino semanales, mensuales, etc. Y veo poco situar objetivos de tal acción o valor a medio o corto plazo como los que citamos los "amantes" del AT. Que no, que no me uno a vuestra congregación, prefiero los métodos de Claca etc combinados con mi librillo..
Y a ver, los fibos y el chartimo es un arma técnica más (que hay infinidad y muy válidas), ya dije alguna vez que he visto clavar el tick de cierre (incluida subasta) a verdaderos bestias del AT por Elliot (en foros que ya no existen, debió irles muy bien parece..) o situar objetivos muy precisos a medio plazo por activaciones de figuras (no conocidas aquí ni citadas) en gráficos de punto y figura y renko.
Anímate y únete a nuestro bando..


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

FERSA:







0,69 por abajo, 0,76 por arriba. Teóricamente la cuña tiene implicaciones alcistas y las divergencias acompañan, pero de momento no ha roto. Si rompiera podría llegar a superar los 0,80 buscando la zona indicada, pero primero debe romper, mientras estará en resistencia, lo típico. Eso sí, debido a la naturaleza del valor, plantear estrategias en rangos tan estrechos -sí, para un chicharro como este un 10% no es nada- obliga a aceptar muy poca fiabilidad en el movimiento.

En cualquier caso no hay que perder de vista que es un valor muy bajista como insinua el doble techo que todavía no ha cumplido. Acumula un 92% de caída desde máximos, casi nada.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

¿el dividendo te lo pagan llevándote una silla de la empresa?


----------



## atlanterra (18 Ene 2012)

Gracias Claca,

Esta empresa cotiza en Bolsa menos en estos momentos alrededor de 100 M€. Sólo las turbinas que tiene instaladas ya valen mas que eso.

En fin, veremos. Yo apuesto por Fersa, y mas con el petróleo al alza.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver, en el intradia, se pueden usar los fibos como en cualquier otro plazo y puedo demostrar el recorrido diario de una cotización por chartismo técnico (ya lo hice alguna vez). Y una pregunta, cómo esos métodos cuantitativos, por ejemplo, trabajan en los cruces de divisas por ejemplo (ya sabéis que el volumen en las divisas no se contempla como variable)?? qué método hace que el cruce eur/dólar se frene en el tick del fibonacci del 61,8% sin soportes ni resistencias asociadas?? cómo trabajan en mercados con muchísima liquidez como el petróleo, el oro etc??
> Yo no digo qué el AT es mejor que vuestros métodos o que procede/genera del otro o al revés, pero desde hace años, sé que el AT me dice objetivos no diarios (que tb), sino semanales, mensuales, etc. Y veo poco situar objetivos de tal acción o valor a medio o corto plazo como los que citamos los "amantes" del AT. Que no, que no me uno a vuestra congregación, prefiero los métodos de Claca etc combinados con mi librillo..
> Y a ver, los fibos y el chartimo es un arma técnica más (que hay infinidad y muy válidas), ya dije alguna vez que he visto clavar el tick de cierre (incluida subasta) a verdaderos bestias del AT por Elliot (en foros que ya no existen, debió irles muy bien parece..) o situar objetivos muy precisos a medio plazo por activaciones de figuras (no conocidas aquí ni citadas) en gráficos de punto y figura y renko.
> Anímate y únete a nuestro bando..



Intentar convertir a pollastre, casi nada :8:

Si lo consigues piensa que muchos niños se quedarán sin regalos, empezando por su niña. Por el bien del cosmos tal vez sea mejor que ciertas cosas se queden como están...


----------



## dj-mesa (18 Ene 2012)

[YOUTUBE]G8FZ70GsilI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## davidautentico (18 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver, en el intradia, se pueden usar los fibos como en cualquier otro plazo y puedo demostrar el recorrido diario de una cotización por chartismo técnico (ya lo hice alguna vez). Y una pregunta, cómo esos métodos cuantitativos, por ejemplo, trabajan en los cruces de divisas por ejemplo (ya sabéis que el volumen en las divisas no se contempla como variable)?? qué método hace que el cruce eur/dólar se frene en el tick del fibonacci del 61,8% sin soportes ni resistencias asociadas?? cómo trabajan en mercados con muchísima liquidez como el petróleo, el oro etc??
> Yo no digo qué el AT es mejor que vuestros métodos o que procede/genera del otro o al revés, pero desde hace años, sé que el AT me dice objetivos no diarios (que tb), sino semanales, mensuales, etc. Y veo poco situar objetivos de tal acción o valor a medio o corto plazo como los que citamos los "amantes" del AT. Que no, que no me uno a vuestra congregación, prefiero los métodos de Claca etc combinados con mi librillo..
> Y a ver, los fibos y el chartimo es un arma técnica más (que hay infinidad y muy válidas), ya dije alguna vez que he visto clavar el tick de cierre (incluida subasta) a verdaderos bestias del AT por Elliot (en foros que ya no existen, debió irles muy bien parece..) o situar objetivos muy precisos a medio plazo por activaciones de figuras (no conocidas aquí ni citadas) en gráficos de punto y figura y renko.
> Anímate y únete a nuestro bando..



Imagino que si esos objetivos que obtiene son tan precisos , no tendrá problemas de ganarse la vida únicamente con esto

saludos


----------



## dj-mesa (18 Ene 2012)

Trading en español Pre-Sesión Futuro DAX 17-1-2012 8: :Aplauso:

[YOUTUBE]AzPvFWH7k70[/YOUTUBE]

José María Manzanares, Director de Skipper Capital EAFI en Estrategias Tv (17.01.12)

[YOUTUBE]dfQG-DCFbvU[/YOUTUBE]

Futuro Ibex 35 para el 17-01-2012 (Ojo al negociete de la suscripción :8:, el ingenio de la necesidad.....mucho no ganara en el trading :

[YOUTUBE]lrtO8XFLGUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es como echar una lotería primitiva, le metes 5 euros y a ver que te devuelve (si te devuelve algo)



Lo dificil es conseguir meter 5 euros ahí porque no hay contrapartida. Hoy ha movido 28.000 euros de trading!


----------



## atlanterra (18 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo dificil es conseguir meter 5 euros ahí porque no hay contrapartida. Hoy ha movido 28.000 euros de trading!



Me estais minando la moral.

Menos mal que me he animado un poco viendo y leyendo a mi Presi:::

"Antes o después, seré el rey del mambo" · ELPAÍS.com


José María Roger de FERSA en Estrategias TV (27-03-2009) - YouTube

::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Me estais minando la moral.
> 
> Menos mal que me he animado un poco viendo y leyendo a mi Presi:::
> 
> ...



Después de leer la entrevista del diario pís me han dado ganas de comprar media compañía. ::

Joder, no sabía que había tantos inversores tontos del haba que no ven lo que el rey del mambo (sic) ve. :: ::

Suerte!

De vueltas con la bicha...

*PRISA*







Dos opciones.

a) Acumulación en 0.7€ y subida hasta 0.78 como primer objetivo.
b) Trampa mortal y objetivo 0.63 del doble techo ese poco ortodoxo que he dibujado. 

¿Que opináis?


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Fersa ni tiene cortos,no se molestan ni en especular con ella
> es como un zombi



Esta frase hay que enmarcarla¡

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Anímate y únete a nuestro bando..



Noooorr, no puedo acompañarles en ese viaje, lo siento ::.... y la verdad es que ese rollito del AT estilo "pinta y colorea" me resulta bastante simpático, no lo negaré... pero, sabe Ud. cuál es un gran problema que yo tengo.... que todos los meses como de mi operativa: yo trabajo en, y vivo del trading.

Le propondré yo un reto a Ud. : intente comer de sus fibos durante un par de meses, y después cuéntemelo 

Ah, y no vale seguir trabajando de mientras en otro curro para tener el sueldito fijo a final de mes, ¿eh? Tiene que vivir exclusivamente de sus plusvalías, y sentir como con cada posición que abre, no sólo podría no comer ese mes, sino que además podría minorar sus fondos. Y no tiene Ud. red de seguridad detrás. Y tiene que seguir un día, y otro, y luego otro.

Ya sabe, si hace el experimento que le propongo, no me haga trampas, que Uds. los del AT son unos fulleros que para cualquier situación que no les cuadra, se inventan un par de triángulos din-don-din por aquí, un fiboletto por acullá, e quetta notte tutto arreglatto :XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y la intuición de MV está por encima o por debajo de los métodos cuantitativos?. Lo digo porque el tío no falla una :XX:



Hombre, yo creo que el Sr. MV usa métodos numéricos también: de hecho su intuición es cuantitativa, lo que pasa es que con signo negativo :XX:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Eso es como preguntarle a un cocinero su "toque especial". No lo busque por internet IF significa el *I*ndicador de *F*ran :::XX:
> 
> Por resumir, en la forma que vemos la bolsa algunos de este foro, el precio viene marcado por unos canales de cotización, este indice mide la divergencia precio-nivel de cotización teórico, y nos dice cuando el precio se está "desmadrando" y va a volver al "valor que tiene que tener". Tan fácil y tan difícil.
> 
> ...



Niveles funcionando a plena máquina.....ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Spoiler



Como cuando uno que yo me se, pone excusitas basadas en no se que fundamental que si va excesivamente parriba y tal. :XX:



Revenge consumed )


Buenos dias y tal 

Disclaimer:


Spoiler



Con todo el respeto y reconocimiento por su trabajo, que no quepa duda alguna.


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Marditoh roedoh ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Niveles funcionando a plena máquina.....ienso:



Master FranR, ¿ha pensado hacerse una gráfica con la anchura de los canales que presenta? Sería interesante como indicador de volatilidad... ienso:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

Canal casi recorrido...lo damos por válido?


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Master FranR, ¿ha pensado hacerse una gráfica con la anchura de los canales que presenta? Sería interesante como indicador de volatilidad... ienso:



Lo uso, cuando se desmadra...es que hay "cosas raras" como ayer el Zew, no me daba ni datos por arriba...canal infinito:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560
8.400-8560


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Canal casi recorrido...lo damos por válido?




Pues el caso es que hoy vuelvo a tener objetivo en la zona del 6250. Ayer aguantó artificialmente, pero quizás hoy lleguemos a verlo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Marditoh roedoh ::



Ya hablando en serio. Si más que saber si va _parriba _o _pabajo_, me da la impresión, mejor dicho, lo que he experimentado es que lo importante es la gestión del riesgo y del dinero. Acertar la dirección joderte la posición por exceso de apalancamiento es la mayor de las putadas. 

Básicamente *se*(*) que lo importante, aunque parezca de perogrullo, es_


Momento de entrada
Momento de salida
tamaño operación

o lo que es lo mismo, ten claro que estas haciendo. Para repetir o corregir estrategia.


(*) Escribo se y no he aprendido por que a veces me lio la manta a la cabeza en plan Mr. Zulomán... :S


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues el caso es que hoy vuelvo a tener objetivo en la zona del 6250. Ayer aguantó artificialmente, pero quizás hoy lleguemos a verlo.



Hablaba del Ibex...el Dax me da mucho recorrido. Cortos desde las 9..y con 120 puntos por delante. 

Ya dije ayer que mis indicadores daban caída con probabilidad superior al 95%


----------



## Silenciosa (18 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> 8.400-8560
> 8.400-8560
> 8.400-8560
> 8.400-8560
> ...



Le invito:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ene 2012)

davidautentico dijo:


> Imagino que si esos objetivos que obtiene son tan precisos , no tendrá problemas de ganarse la vida únicamente con esto
> 
> saludos



No, pq no es mi profesión (que si me planteo en el futuro si hay un cataclismo económico), pero si te diré que sin atenciones diarias (he entrado ahora a contestar, pero no volveré a entrar un momento hasta dentro de varias horas, que hoy si que estoy pillado), con cierta cantidad distribuida en futuros, cfds y acciones (pongamos 20.000 € por ejemplo) se puede vivir perfectamente con buenas rentas si eres paciente, muy importante no describir el momento, sino intervalos de varios días por ejemplo (vuelvo a repetir que en algunos meses, y sin seguimiento, salvo el nocturno de la situación y un poquitín, poquitín diario donde trabajo con alarmas, he ganado más o bastante más que trabajando, y no soy un becario).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Intentar convertir a pollastre, casi nada :8:
> 
> Si lo consigues piensa que muchos niños se quedarán sin regalos, empezando por su niña. Por el bien del cosmos tal vez sea mejor que ciertas cosas se queden como están...



Yo sé que el coloca en sus artilugios esos 61,8-50-38.2% por alguna parte, o si tal máximo con cierto margen se repite, si el valor desciende del mínimo entre ambos, pa..dentro. No lo dice abiertamente para que no le reclamemos los derechos de autor. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, dejémos de medirnos el ciruelo. Cada maestrillo con su membrillo ::

Hoy le pueden dar a los mercados queme voy a comprar una botellica de ginebra con las plusvis de ayer para ver el Madrid-Barsa. Para que luego digan que la ejpeculación es perniciosa y no genera riqueza!


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

La disciplina monetaria es muy importante, ahí tiene Ud. mucha razón. Pero recuerde que, sin un ratio de aciertos igual o superior al 70%, por mucha disciplina monetaria que tenga, acabará quemando su cuenta. 

Es así de simple, y así de triste.

Esto es un poco similar al asunto de la psicología. La psicología es muy importante en el trading, y es cierto que una mayoría de traders no le concede la importancia que merece; sin embargo, no es menos cierto que si no es capaz de abrir operaciones ganadoras, toda la psicología del mundo no cambiará el hecho ineludible de que Ud. está palmando pasta día tras día :fiufiu:




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya hablando en serio. Si más que saber si va _parriba _o _pabajo_, me da la impresión, mejor dicho, lo que he experimentado es que lo importante es la gestión del riesgo y del dinero. Acertar la dirección joderte la posición por exceso de apalancamiento es la mayor de las putadas.
> 
> Básicamente *se*(*) que lo importante, aunque parezca de perogrullo, es_
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo sé que el coloca en sus artilugios esos 61,8-50-38.2% por alguna parte, o si tal máximo con cierto margen se repite, si el valor desciende del mínimo entre ambos, pa..dentro.




Arrrghhhh... 68-qué? ¡ Herejía !


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La disciplina monetaria es muy importante, ahí tiene Ud. mucha razón. Pero recuerde que, sin un ratio de aciertos igual o superior al 70%, por mucha disciplina monetaria que tenga, acabará quemando su cuenta.
> 
> Es así de simple, y así de triste.
> 
> Esto es un poco similar al asunto de la psicología. La psicología es muy importante en el trading, y es cierto que una mayoría de traders no le concede la importancia que merece; sin embargo, no es menos cierto que si no es capaz de abrir operaciones ganadoras, toda la psicología del mundo no cambiará el hecho ineludible de que Ud. está palmando pasta día tras día :fiufiu:




¿Sólo 70%? La tiene usted muy chiquita
....::::


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Nooooo... lo que pasa es que no me gusta exhibirla en público :XX::XX:



FranR dijo:


> ¿Sólo 70%? La tiene usted muy chiquita
> ....::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2012)

"Tecnicas Reunidas selected for $500m Sabic project
Spanish contractor to carry out feed for joint venture with Mitsubishi Rayon Company
Saudi Basic Industries Corporation (Sabic) and Japan’s Mitsubishi Rayon Company (MRC) have awarded Spain’s Tecnicas Reunidas (TR) the front-end engineering and design (feed) for two new petrochemicals plants worth about $500m at Jubail in Saudi Arabia."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La disciplina monetaria es muy importante, ahí tiene Ud. mucha razón. Pero recuerde que, sin un ratio de aciertos igual o superior al 70%, por mucha disciplina monetaria que tenga, acabará quemando su cuenta.
> 
> Es así de simple, y así de triste.
> 
> Esto es un poco similar al asunto de la psicología. La psicología es muy importante en el trading, y es cierto que una mayoría de traders no le concede la importancia que merece; sin embargo, no es menos cierto que si no es capaz de abrir operaciones ganadoras, toda la psicología del mundo no cambiará el hecho ineludible de que Ud. está palmando pasta día tras día :fiufiu:



Si a eso iba, que hay que dominar muchos aspectos para llegar a ese 70% que comenta. En ocasiones (veo ... :XX me ha pasado que por no definir bien los objetivos, operaciones que tenían buena entrada, tamaño óptimo, se han ido a tomar viento. 

Al final es como con las mujeres, lo que importa es sumar.....


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

El Ibex ha hecho su parada obligatoria en suelo del canal...ahora a cruzar papelitos


----------



## dj-mesa (18 Ene 2012)

Trading en español Pre-Sesión Futuro DAX 18-1-2012

[YOUTUBE]ww9cVG9BvUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> "Tecnicas Reunidas selected for $500m Sabic project
> Spanish contractor to carry out feed for joint venture with Mitsubishi Rayon Company
> Saudi Basic Industries Corporation (Sabic) and Japan’s Mitsubishi Rayon Company (MRC) have awarded Spain’s Tecnicas Reunidas (TR) the front-end engineering and design (feed) for two new petrochemicals plants worth about $500m at Jubail in Saudi Arabia."


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Impagable el comentario de Cárpatos sobre "Apadrina un banco". No sé qué tal trader será, pero desde luego el tío es ingenioso, y está como un rebaño :XX:


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2012)

Ya queda poco.


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Ojete-calor a la jugadita. El indicador de grip está empezando a levantarse, el precio comienza a "derrapar". La última jugadita en "V" nos coloca a las puertas de intentar una excursión al 6372, cuidado con esto.


----------



## tortilla (18 Ene 2012)

Ha estado muy gracioso. Yo me pido el BBVA, siempre estuve interesado en escribirme con el tio Paco.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

Me pido a Bankinter, siempre he sido de los modestos. Y por la tierra, el naranja me tira mucho.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor a la jugadita. El indicador de grip está empezando a levantarse, el precio comienza a "derrapar". La última jugadita en "V" nos coloca a las puertas de intentar una excursión al 6372, cuidado con esto.



Está pidiendo a gritos un offtopic....


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya queda poco.



¿Intuyes ruptura sólida en cualquiera de las dos direcciones o contemplas que puede haber un falso escape?


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

De Ud. esperaba una imagen de la serie auténtica, la antigua... ese remake es impropio de todo un frikazo como Ud.

Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.


edit: me pido ser Donovan



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está pidiendo a gritos un offtopic....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De Ud. esperaba una imagen de la serie auténtica, la antigua... ese remake es impropio de todo un frikazo como Ud.
> 
> Mal, Zeus. Muy mal.
> 
> ...



Touché.... 

Yo el de la UZI, era más malote 



ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Intuyes ruptura sólida en cualquiera de las dos direcciones o contemplas que puede haber un falso escape?


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está pidiendo a gritos un offtopic....




Yo lo intenté ayer con los cereales de manzana y canela pero no desperté interés...


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo lo intenté ayer con los cereales de manzana y canela pero no desperté interés...



Porque aquí lo que llama es el alcohol


----------



## tortilla (18 Ene 2012)

A mi me dijeron que para postear aquí necesitaba uno de estos, y me lo compre.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> A mi me dijeron que para postear aquí necesitaba uno de estos, y me lo compre.



Eso aquí es como embotar atún en el principal: falsificación de moneda.


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo lo intenté ayer con los cereales de manzana y canela pero no desperté interés...



Es que lo de desayunar cereales de apfelstrudel...


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2012)

Oigan pero... antes de la serie V con Julie Parrish (anda, que me gustaba la poco la moza...) hubo otraaa?? Pasmao me dejan...


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Oigan pero... antes de la serie V con Julie Parrish (anda, que me gustaba la poco la moza...) hubo otraaa?? Pasmao me dejan...



Iba a escribir un post explicando las distintas temporadas de V, pero mi exceso de frikismo me ha dado vergüenza hasta a mí ::


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

el setentaidóh... cuidao... que van a por el setentaidóh.... yalodijeyo....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> el setentaidóh... cuidao... que van a por el setentaidóh.... yalodijeyo....



*Alt+0174* señor Pollastre, *Alt+0174*. Que luego se enojan por ahi ::
edito: o *ALt+0153*


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Iba a escribir un post explicando las distintas temporadas de V, pero mi exceso de frikismo me ha dado vergüenza hasta a mí ::



¿Con que abandonando subrepticiamente la nave de los frikis, eh?


----------



## Seren (18 Ene 2012)

Madre santísima, desde que se fueron las manos fuertes del ibex no quedan más que gacelas especuladoras esperando que baje a los infiernos en contra de la tendecia de los demás índices. Me imagino los SL saltando, vuelta a comprar perdiendo pasta y los brokers haciendo el agosto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Con que abandonando subrepticiamente la nave de los frikis, eh?



Por cierto, ese tipejo va a quedar para gobernar hidropedales.

[No sabía que se llamaban también velomares. A partir de ahora usaré este término, a ver que cara se le queda a mi interlocutor ::]


edito: Hostia pu-ta 6372.... :Aplauso:

edito: se pasó :no::abajo: :: :XX:


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

il setenta i due, corpo di Bacco !!! 

Visto y no visto... menuda hostia, colega de la vega....


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, ese tipejo va a quedar para gobernar hidropedales.



En un pozo de mierda, espero.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Ene 2012)

8.000 contratos en el daxx han sido la causa de la subidita?
menudo viaje..


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> 8.000 contratos en el daxx han sido la causa de la subidita?
> menudo viaje..



Más bien, un neto positivo de +2000 Daxies.... y eso es mucha tela para lo que es habitual en intradiario. 

Imagino que la subasta de Portugal a 10yr habrá salido buena, o algo similar. Supongo que más tarde veremos la confirmación de Cárpatos al respecto del fundamental que ha provocado este patadón.

Aún así, estamos estrictamente en niveles.


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2012)

¿Y esta subida en vertical? :o :o


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edito: Hostia pu-ta 6372.... :Aplauso:
> 
> edito: se pasó :no::abajo: :: :XX:




Roedoh carente de fe, observe como el precio gravita en el setenta i due, y cómo a pesar del hostión fundamental ha vuelto al nivel como si estuviera atado a él por una goma elástica... bellísima la factura técnica del momento bolso


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Más bien, un neto positivo de +2000 Daxies.... y eso es mucha tela para lo que es habitual en intradiario.
> 
> Imagino que la subasta de Portugal a 10yr habrá salido buena, o algo similar. Supongo que más tarde veremos la confirmación de Cárpatos al respecto del fundamental que ha provocado este patadón.
> 
> Aún así, estamos estrictamente en niveles.



lo que daria por tener sus cacharros aqui en mi mesa :baba:

lo de los +2000 neto, entiendo que han abierto 2000 nuevos contratos? o me hago la picha un lio?


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

En capitalbolsa hay un rumor del FMI que viene a decir que ponen mas pasta...


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lo que daria por tener sus cacharros aqui en mi mesa :baba:
> 
> lo de los +2000 neto, entiendo que han abierto 2000 nuevos contratos? o me hago la picha un lio?




Imagine que compran 12000 y venden 10000... ==> entonces + 2000 netos es el saldo diario; en otras palabras, hay 2000 Daxies largos abiertos en este momento.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

> ¿Qué pasa? FMI, propone más dinero [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Perroflauters everywhere justificandose.


----------



## pollastre (18 Ene 2012)

Bueno, según mi IAF (Indicador Anti FranR), non plus ultra en el 6K4, se cierran las apuestas, sería techo intradiario.

Hay una pequeña posibilidad de perforación hasta el 6420, ahora mismo no aparece como demasiado probable.

Por abajo, hemos vuelto a quedarnos cortos, la zona objetivo hoy venía en 6260, ligeramente más alta que ayer, y se ha dado la vuelta en 6285. Presumo que esto tiene mucho que ver con información privilegiada de los de siempre al respecto de la noticia de la inyección de pasta del FMI.

Claramente, en mi opinión llevamos dos días que "tocaban bajistas", distorsionados y aguantados por sendos fundamentales: el magnífico ZEW de ayer, y la noticia del FMI de hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

Yo apuesto por el recorte todavía...


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ene 2012)

Pero la inyección de pasta a mansalva, considero, que será "pan para hoy y hambre para mañana".

Vamos, igual que se fundieron las anteriores inyecciones. Con lo cual, podrán mantener el nivel incluso superarlo, pero más pronto que tarde vendrá la tan ansiada corrección.

Pero vamos, esto son divagaciones mías...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Esos hoteles


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2012)

mis TR tienen ganas de irse hasta los 30, espero sea antes de los dividendos


----------



## darwinn (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esos hoteles



yo que los llevo desde 5,5 creo recordar por mis épocas de gacela recién parida (ahora estoy en la pubertad), ya ni me alegro porque suba el 5,52%.

Enhorabuena Votin


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esos hoteles



En zona de venta. Como le dije a Votin, 2,40-50 se podían ver, pero sería para largarlas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En zona de venta. Como le dije a Votin, 2,40-50 se podían ver, pero sería para largarlas.



El mercado a veces te dá la oportunidad de salir sin heridas. Aprendí a tomarlas. El orgullo se paga.


----------



## darwinn (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En zona de venta. Como le dije a Votin, 2,40-50 se podían ver, pero sería para largarlas.



las largarías incluso si no necesito la pasta y no me importa que esté ahí unos años?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, alguien comentó que el margen sobre viscofán era del 35%, en IG Markets es del 20%... :baba:

edito:¿el margen depende del nº de acciones prestadas que tienen? [mode gacelón off]

edito: corto en carrefur 17.345€ SL 17.4€ 1er Objetivo 17.18€


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

He vendido 5000,las otras 5000 las guardo para venderlas a 2,8 el mes que viene
Las vendi baratas porque me pillo la subida de improviso y salto el SP,
nah!!!!
500 de plusvis.......


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> las largarías incluso si no necesito la pasta y no me importa que esté ahí unos años?



En unos años no sé qué hará, pero yo sigo un sistema que me dice que cuando me equivoco me salgo. En el momento en el que nos hemos quedado enganchados en un valor, está claro que el sistema que usamos no es el mismo, así lo que yo haría no te sirve.

NHH es un valor muy traicionero de descuelgues rápidos. Luego del gap se metió un hercúleo tortazo perforando soportes, con un volumen muy elevado de dinero consolidando la bajada. Ahora se encuentra intentando un suelo, pero sigue metido en la estructura bajista, así que el riesgo de que no lo consiga es elevado, y éste no va a avisar: caerá y punto.

Desde mi punto de vista, lo mejor es salir ahora, que sería un pull a la zona de resistencias, y esperar a que el giro esté realizado para volver a entrar (¿quien querría hacer eso? :cook. Pero vuelvo a repetir, esto lo haría yo asumiendo un 5% de pérdidas, algo más si la volatilidad del valor nos rebasa el stop, porque de ahí a palmar un 50% hay un trecho.


----------



## darwinn (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> En unos años no sé qué hará, pero yo sigo un sistema que me dice que cuando me equivoco me salgo. En el momento en el que nos hemos quedado enganchados en un valor, está claro que el sistema que usamos no es el mismo, así lo que yo haría no te sirve.
> 
> NHH es un valor muy traicionero de descuelgues rápidos. Luego del gap se metió un hercúleo tortazo perforando soportes, con un volumen muy elevado de dinero consolidando la bajada. Ahora se encuentra intentando un suelo, pero sigue metido en la estructura bajista, así que el riesgo de que no lo consiga es elevado, y éste no va a avisar: caerá y punto.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, lo mejor es salir ahora, que sería un pull a la zona de resistencias, y esperar a que el giro esté realizado para volver a entrar (¿quien querría hacer eso? :cook. Pero vuelvo a repetir, esto lo haría yo asumiendo un 5% de pérdidas, algo más si la volatilidad del valor nos rebasa el stop, porque de ahí a palmar un 50% hay un trecho.



muchísimas gracias. La verdad que el dinero no lo necesito, lo doy casi por perdido así que puede quedarse ahí por los próximos 10 años, no sé qué hacer...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> muchísimas gracias. La verdad que el dinero no lo necesito, lo doy casi por perdido así que puede quedarse ahí por los próximos 10 años, no sé qué hacer...



Se nota que tienes ganas de dejarlo. Déjalo. Si supiéramos a ciencia cierta si va a subir o bajar, todos seríamos ricos.

Además, se nota que te alegraría más verlas a 5, que la tristeza que te produciría verlas a 0...


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

eon 16,99

ghkghk


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

Y yo sin dejar correr beneficios. Me acabaré perdiendo la mitad de la subida. Pero oye, un 3,5% en poco más de una sesión... tampoco voy a llorar.

Edito para decir que es la que más sube del DAX. Ahora ya me empieza a tocar los cereales....


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

NHH:







Espero que se vea claro. Luego logrará el giro o no, pero ahora, es lo que hay.

PD: Toca mucho los cojones no poder encontrar tus propios mensajes en el buscador porque palabras de menos de tres letras no te las pilla (¡los tickers!).

PD2: nhhoteles


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> muchísimas gracias. La verdad que el dinero no lo necesito, lo doy casi por perdido así que puede quedarse ahí por los próximos 10 años, no sé qué hacer...



Mire, no se si le ayudará lo siguiente. Ya conté esta historia. En mi época más oscura gacelera entre en gamesa, si gamesa, a 11 y pico. Luego piramidé :ouch: . Al final vendí con pérdidas a 10. Con ese dinero pude entrar más veces y conseguí no solo compensar las pérdidas, sino ganar algo.

Piense lo que hace....


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

Desde que empecé dije que iba a largo plazo y tal. Pero es que ahora si liquido todo, AMD incluido, me llevo un +10% de toda la cartera. Me lo estoy empezando a pensar en serio. 

Y me quedaría todavía BME, que esa no la vendo.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

Ahora viene lo serio


----------



## darwinn (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> NHH:
> 
> Espero que se vea claro. Luego logrará el giro o no, pero ahora, es lo que hay.
> 
> ...



mil gracias Claca, no sé si llamarle de usted por los conocimientos o de tú por empatía generacional...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mire, no se si le ayudará lo siguiente. Ya conté esta historia. En mi época más oscura gacelera entre en gamesa, si gamesa, a 11 y pico. Luego piramidé :ouch: . Al final vendí con pérdidas a 10. Con ese dinero pude entrar más veces y conseguí no solo compensar las pérdidas, sino ganar algo.
> 
> Piense lo que hace....



Lo sé, pero posiblemente en los próximos meses no voy a poder estar pendiente de nada, cambio de puesto para arriba y el tiempo va a ser mucho más escaso... Mil gracias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/L8V0Kai98wo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>





Posible buen momento de cortos en eon, porque parece que no puede con los 17. El recorrido 16.10 a 17 era el obvio, pero parece que le entrará la pájara con la segunda parte de la subida.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Desde que empecé dije que iba a largo plazo y tal. Pero es que ahora si liquido todo, AMD incluido, me llevo un +10% de toda la cartera. Me lo estoy empezando a pensar en serio.
> 
> Y me quedaría todavía BME, que esa no la vendo.




¿Puedes recordarnos exactamente cuáles son? Porque quizá haya unas donde sea buen momento y otras no tanto. No ha de ser todo blanco o negro.

Daimler, AMD, BME, eon... No recuerdo más.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Puedes recordarnos exactamente cuáles son? Porque quizá haya unas donde sea buen momento y otras no tanto. No ha de ser todo blanco o negro.
> 
> Daimler, AMD, BME, eon... No recuerdo más.



Esas son todas. 

-14% en AMD (gracias al EUR/USD)
+ 26.67 en DAIMLER
+21.51 en EON


----------



## ghkghk (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esas son todas.
> 
> -14% en AMD (gracias al EUR/USD)
> + 26.67 en DAIMLER
> +21.51 en EON




Yo sí las liquidaba, menos la parte que le toca a AMD de la que no opino, creo que al euro aún le queda caña y además no sé nada de su negocio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Por si sirve de algo....

*[AMD]*






olvide por el momento las flechas hacia arriba. El entorno de los 6,8x parece estar haciendo de techo ...


----------



## Burbujilimo (18 Ene 2012)

A veces leo noticias de este estilo...

¿Despegue inminente del Ibex? - CincoDías.com

Y avanza varios niveles mi percepción de guano inminente...


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> A veces leo noticias de este estilo...
> 
> ¿Despegue inminente del Ibex? - CincoDías.com
> 
> Y avanza varios niveles mi percepción de guano inminente...



La verdad es que el IBEX tiene margen para salir por arriba sin comprometer la tendencia bajista de fondo. Eso no quiere decir que tenga que hacerlo, pero que la posibilidad está ahí, pues sí, por eso es tan importante no perder la perspectiva y no contagiarse de euforia.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Y añado... como lo que manda es la tendencia, aunque rompiera los 8.800, podría girarse perfectamente a medio camino dando un fallo y vuelta a la baja. Hay que tener muchísimo cuidado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Sr. Claca, ya que está por aquí (nótese el trato de ustéc). Estoy tratando de identificar estructuras de acumulación y distribución. Básicamente se muy poco, se resume en:


 *Acumulación * Región con velas mucha mecha poco cuerpo
 *Distribución * Región con velas mucha sombra poco cuerpo

¿es correcto? Se agradecen enseñanzas, oh Profeta.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Claca, ya que está por aquí (nótese el trato de ustéc). Estoy tratando de identificar estructuras de acumulación y distribución. Básicamente se muy poco, se resume en:
> 
> 
> *Acumulación * Región con velas mucha mecha poco cuerpo
> ...



Yo diría que lo más importante es el contexto y no tanto la formación de velas, en cualquier caso muy buena pregunta. Intentaré redactar algo mínimamente decente y lo colgaré, pero dudo que sea hoy ;-)

Salud, hermano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Sin problemas, hazlo cuando puedas. 
Mientras tanto, que pese en tu conciencia si perdemos pasta por no identificar los procesos de acumulación distribución bien ::.

edito: 
[mode locutor trader on]

SP 17.31 (entrada en 17.34) Ya que cabalgue hacia donde quiera.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Ultimamente viendo la web de Carpatos, todos los buenos datos se remiten a que el puto sector inmobiliario se recupere, todo lo demas da igual. El mundo sigue empeñado en el tocho y se acabo. 

No hay ni un pais que se escape del ladrillismo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ultimamente viendo la web de Carpatos, todos los buenos datos se remiten a que el puto sector inmobiliario se recupere, todo lo demas da igual. El mundo sigue empeñado en el tocho y se acabo.
> 
> No hay ni un pais que se escape del ladrillismo.



*El ladrishiiiismo va shegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarr​*


----------



## tarrito (18 Ene 2012)

Carlos Fabra asegura que hay ofertas por el aeropuerto de Castellón - elEconomista.es

algun@ de ustedes ha sido ... amantes de "inversiones dudosas" 

Confienseee!!!


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ya sabéis que toca:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Votado.

operación en directo V2.0



Spoiler











Se admiten críticas

edit: a puntito tocar segundo objetivo 

Tocado....



Spoiler












Fuera en el segundo objetivo. 20 cents por acción pa-la-buchaca.







Explico la salida. Olvide que los 17.1x€ habían sido resistencia anteriormente. Es de esperar que actuen como soporte.

_My job is done_​


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

Tras la caída ahora es cuando aparece MV...


----------



## darwinn (18 Ene 2012)

ghkghk has clavado el corto de EON, baja como una bala


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

Estoy oliendo el frenesí guanoso...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente aviso , contra viento y marea de la trampa 

pero veo que por aqui siguen confiando en el AI y demas tontas :XX: 

disfruten lo invertido


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente aviso , contra viento y marea de la trampa
> 
> pero veo que por aqui siguen confiando en el AI y demas tontas :XX:
> 
> disfruten lo invertido



Yes,
+5%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Carlos Fabra asegura que hay ofertas por el aeropuerto de Castellón - elEconomista.es
> 
> algun@ de ustedes ha sido ... amantes de "inversiones dudosas"
> 
> Confienseee!!!



Que esta gentuza no sea ajusticiada en plaza pública mediante garrote vil tiene delito....

Edito 

Lo que comentaba esta mañana. Se ha de optimizar tanto la entrada, como el tamaño de la posición y la salida.

En las carreful que he ido narrando ( menos mal que ha salido bien, jeje). Punto de entrada bueno, tamaño bueno (beneficio 8% de lo que dispongo para tradear) y salida BUENISIMA HOYGA!!!, se ha ido a los 17.28€ como después de robotar en zona de soporte.

A ver si le estoy cogiendo el truquillo a esto... 

La siguiente zas en toda la boca seguro


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ene 2012)

Al señor FranR le damos por buena su proyección? Según mi broker a fallado por un pipo... 

Que crack.

Sr. Pollastre, Fran le esta haciendo sombra


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tras la caída ahora es cuando aparece MV...



ayer tambien apareci , cuando adverti de lo sobrecomprados que estan los indices serios :XX: disculpe me da la risa 

y que esto es una tremenda trampa :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No tengo pasta, está todo enterrado en NH



Te estas forrando,piraton
tu lo viste llegar ayer


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yes,
> +5%



si eso lo consiguio en el intradia , lo mismo que ustec a ganado luego lo perdera , asi que mejor no se vaya a gastar ese 5%


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si eso lo consiguio en el intradia , lo mismo que ustec a ganado luego lo perdera , asi que mejor no se vaya a gastar ese 5%



Sangre!!!!!!!!!!!
Mofa y escarnio foril llevo sufriendo desde que las compre::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ayer tambien apareci , cuando adverti de lo sobrecomprados que estan los indices serios :XX: disculpe me da la risa
> 
> y que esto es una tremenda trampa :fiufiu:



Usted y Cárpatos harían un gran equipo...


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ene 2012)

Bueno pero caemos ya o seguimos tonteando?

Yo si no veo un indice que pueda ser certificado por tounel no estoy tranquilo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Usted y Cárpatos harían un gran equipo...



carpatos es un siempre alcista , se le nota incluso cuando esta c-orto , que bonitos estan los indicadores de los indices en to lo alto ya mas de dos semanas , no me extraña que las gacelas esten muy valientes con los largos , es un pedazo de trampa que no a dejado a ninguna gacela fuera 8:


----------



## tortilla (18 Ene 2012)

Alguien puede colgar un gráfico del dax en diario con la media de 200 sesiones, y decirme porque ha sido tocarla y bajar?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

@Janus the silverer, La unica Carbonera que queda atractiva es esta 


Viva España!







Miren que cochinilla es!!!







y lo que sabe hacer con la lengua???


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

valientes gacelas , comprando en lo mas alto :XX: justo antes de la caida , sera mejor que tengan temor y liquiden esos largos porque el largamente esperado BIG GUANO a llegado


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> valientes gacelas , comprando en lo mas alto :XX: justo antes de la caida , sera mejor que tengan temor y liquiden esos largos porque el largamente esperado BIG GUANO a llegado



Ha llegado? En donde ve usted la cotización?

En el mío no hemos perdido casi nada y seguimos en las cotizaciones de hace unos días...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que esta gentuza no sea ajusticiada en plaza pública mediante garrote vil tiene delito....
> 
> Edito
> 
> ...






@ Ilustro lo que le comenté esta mañana, no es sufiente con saber hacia donde va, cuando entrar y con cuanto. Si no hubiese cerrado la operación me hubiesen barrido el SP. La cara tonto que se me hubiese quedado :´(









edit: al sr. MV no le pongo el _mis hoooogos_, sería un no parar.... ::


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Carlos Fabra asegura que hay ofertas por el aeropuerto de Castellón - elEconomista.es
> 
> algun@ de ustedes ha sido ... amantes de "inversiones dudosas"
> 
> Confienseee!!!



seguramente ghkghk, que querrá organizar un puente aéreo Castellón - Fort Lauderdale para traerse los krispis de canela que le gustan.

será por dinero. :XX::XX:

por cierto, ya ha empezado la jodienda del black-out de wikipedia.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ha llegado? En donde ve usted la cotización?
> 
> En el mío no hemos perdido casi nada y seguimos en las cotizaciones de hace unos días...





¿ es un BIG GUANO relampago ? :8: en realidad esta es la segunda parte del BIG GUANO , hablo del ibex  

poco a poco amijo , ademas no creo que le haga gracia ver como su capital se reduce a velocidad de vertigo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

queria decir , ¿ es que ustec quiere un BIG GUANO relampago ?


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Y de repente, momento muelle y todo en verde.

Esto...
[YOUTUBE]TVV-NxstTZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues yo esto lo veo bastante estable, ni subida, ni bajada, tal vez algo de subida pero muy ligera.

Eso tal y como están las cosas de momento.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Ene 2012)

Yo voy corto, como ya le he dicho en varias ocasiones, desde 85xx hasta que pare de caer y con stop en 86xx

Pero que pase usted para atribuirse mérito en el guano y que piense que con esta corrección ya lo podemos dar por bueno e implantado, pues no lo veo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> seguramente ghkghk, que querrá organizar un puente aéreo Castellón - Fort Lauderdale para traerse los krispis de canela que le gustan.
> 
> será por dinero. :XX::XX:
> 
> por cierto, ya ha empezado la jodienda del black-out de wikipedia.



Usted no se preocupe, si necesita saber cualquier cosa, pregúnteme. Si no sé algo lo busco en la enciclopedia. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y de repente, momento muelle y todo en verde.
> 
> Esto...
> [YOUTUBE]TVV-NxstTZE[/YOUTUBE]



es lo que las gacelas estan deseando , pero ya no quedan gacelas fuera de la trampa asi que el bajar no se va a acabar 8:


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te estas forrando,piraton
> tu lo viste llegar ayer



Hoygan ustedes dos, un poco de porfavor, que se supone que son ustedes tíos curtidos y duros y llevan una temporada pidiendo a gritos una firma tdbds style


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Hostia put-a con carreful....17.48€


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Dios que big guano -1% como venden eh?

GAZELLE KING


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Dios que big guano -1% como venden eh?
> 
> GAZELLE KING



era ustec el del reto rey de las gacelas ?  

poco a poco amijo gacelilla , llegar a ser rey de las gacelas requiere tiempo y esfuerzo , pero va por buen camino


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Tu eres el rey tío te debo pleitesía pero es que soy un rebelde, una escopeta de feria falla menos que tú.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Una vez mas vemos como el mercado se mueve por el ladrillismo, como he comentado hace un rato. Indice NAHB bueno y todos haciendo palmas palmitas. La poblacion planetaria deberia ser erradicada diossss...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Una vez mas vemos como el mercado se mueve por el ladrillismo, como he comentado hace un rato. Indice NAHB bueno y todos haciendo palmas palmitas. La poblacion planetaria deberia ser erradicada diossss...



Si el sector ladrillero reflota algo, podrán pagar sus deudas con los bancos de forma que nosotros no paguemos el pufo al completo. Por ahí irán los tiros.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Hay una agencia comiendo papel de nh a toda hostia
ya va por el +6%,algo pasa y no se que es
Se traga todo el papel que sale
Apoteosico el dia,hoy acabamos en +8%


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena VOTIN :Aplauso: (aprovecha y pon SL a las que aún no vendiste :fiufiu: )


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Enhorabuena VOTIN :Aplauso: (aprovecha y pon SL a las que aún no vendiste :fiufiu: )



Yo pongo SP,el SL no lo pongo
Se me han levantado 5000 a 2,29 por no estar atento,pensaba pelotear y ya ves
La parada es 2,5 o 2,8 segun la fecha,en principio 2,8 es el objetivo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

lo del nh parece ser tema de compras en el sector 
- CAPITAL BOLSA -

por cierto cuando digo BIG GUANO no me refiero en intradia , me refiero a caidas continuadas dia tra otro para desesperacion de largos y gloria de c-ortos 8: 

por cierto los rallys pueden empezar con un 1 % o asi no ? :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Votin al final te forras y todo congratz


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo del nh parece ser tema de compras en el sector
> - CAPITAL BOLSA -
> 
> por cierto cuando digo BIG GUANO no me refiero en intradia , me refiero a caidas continuadas dia tra otro para desesperacion de largos y gloria de c-ortos 8:
> ...



Lo que ha de hacer es decir nivel de entrada (creo que anda en tlf a corto),
SL (si lo usa) y objetivo (si lo tiene). Lo demás es palabrería. Sin acrtitú y tal.

Los siyalodeciayo© sin esos datos no valen nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que ha de hacer es decir nivel de entrada (creo que anda en tlf a corto),
> SL (si lo usa) y objetivo. Lo demás es palabrería. Sin acrtitú y tal.



repetir querra decir , porque el punto de entrada y el sl ya lo dije


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo pongo SP,el SL no lo pongo
> Se me han levantado 5000 a 2,29 por no estar atento,pensaba pelotear y ya ves
> La parada es 2,5 o 2,8 segun la fecha,en principio 2,8 es el objetivo



Hombre, si pusiste SP y ha saltado no te quejes porque es lo que querías ganar cuando lo pusiste  Pero digo lo del SL porque, llegado el caso, no se de la vuelta y te pongan la posición en negativo. Pero bueno, cada uno tiene su forma de hacer las cosas.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que ha de hacer es decir nivel de entrada (creo que anda en tlf a corto),
> SL (si lo usa) y objetivo (si lo tiene). Lo demás es palabrería. Sin acrtitú y tal.
> 
> Los siyalodeciayo© sin esos datos no valen nada.



El SL de TEF creo que comentó que lo tenía en 13,70 :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Ojo con gas natural,pinta bien para entrar
La tengo en obsevacion


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hombre, si pusiste SP y ha saltado no te quejes porque es lo que querías ganar cuando lo pusiste  Pero digo lo del SL porque, llegado el caso, no se de la vuelta y te pongan la posición en negativo. Pero bueno, cada uno tiene su forma de hacer las cosas.
> 
> El SL de TEF creo que comentó que lo tenía en 13,70 :rolleye:



haciendo honor a su nick  el objetivo lo tengo en 6700 del ibex :Baile:


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Votin yo me esperaría 1€ abajo lo menos.

Joder postea segundos antes que yo el MV ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

bueno señores es evidente lo que pasa con el ibex , su fuerza relativa con respecto de los indices serios :XX: se fue al guano , esto es que los indices serios suben mientras el ibex se estanca y ahora caera , esto es lo mas dificil de ver porque es dificil imaginarse que un indice concreto pueda quedar rezagado .

humildemente quiero decir que muertoviviente si lo vio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Ok, SL 13.7. ¿Entrada 13.61?
Disculpe pues.

@MV. Pero alma de cántaro, si aqui somos más guanistas que el oso bailón. ¿Acaso no ve las gráficas que se postean sobre el Ibex?
Usted a lo suyo.....


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Desde luego a toro pasado eres el mejor analisto ::


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Desde luego a toro pasado eres el mejor analisto ::



a diferencia de los analistos , yo me juego los dineros 

el ibex esta condenado , recomiendo cortos a discrecion 8:


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que esta gentuza no sea ajusticiada en plaza pública mediante garrote vil tiene delito....



La oposicin se une contra Montoro por pedir crcel para los derrochadores - Libre Mercado

Pues su opinión no goza de mucha popularidad entre nuestros policy makers

Chaves (PSOE): "Las responsabilidades políticas, en el Parlamento"

Campuzano (CiU): "Paternalista"

Azpiazu (PNV): "Sería muy fuerte"

Llamazares (IU): "Una locura"

Derrochar dinero hasta por las orejas, generar un déficit bestial, no pagar las facturas, después, brearnos a impuestos y a recortes de las prestaciones que pagamos y pretender que por eso acaben en la cárcel es _parternalista, jo, que fueeeerte y una locura. _ Hay que jorderse. 

Panda de hijosdeputa desvergonzados. _Las responsabilidades en el parlamento_. Sí, cuando coloquen una guillotina en la puerta.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ok, SL 13.7. ¿Entrada 13.61?
> Disculpe pues.
> 
> @MV. Pero alma de cántaro, si aqui somos más guanistas que el oso bailón. ¿Acaso no ve las gráficas que se postean sobre el Ibex?
> Usted a lo suyo.....



que mas da ser guanista o no serlo , o me dira que sirve de algo ser un fanatico guanista en los 7500 :ouch: 

pero ahora romperemos los soportes , porque somos humildes :Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Chaves (PSOE): "Las responsabilidades políticas, en el Parlamento"



Pues tiene razón. Pero que después pasen por el juzgado. No veo que sea incompatible eso con el escarnio público en pleno de las Cortes, donde de paso se le puede retirar la condición de aforado antes de entregarle a la justicia ordinaria.

PD: No hay huevos, así que si se hace finalmente, será otra muestra de que somo un lander a todos los efectos :rolleye:


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2012)

Yo tengo curiosidad de por dónde anda el % de probabilidad guanista de FranR...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo tengo curiosidad de por dónde anda el % de probabilidad guanista de FranR...



me parece que en dax del 96% y en ibex del 50% sin embargo el dax sube y el ibex cae


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

fuerza relativa amigos , eso solo lo puede ver un cerebro entrenado y privilegiado y por sobretodo un cerebro humilde


----------



## tortilla (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno señores es evidente lo que pasa con el ibex , su fuerza relativa con respecto de los indices serios :XX: se fue al guano , esto es que los indices serios suben mientras el ibex se estanca y ahora caera , esto es lo mas dificil de ver porque es dificil imaginarse que un indice concreto pueda quedar rezagado .
> 
> humildemente quiero decir que muertoviviente si lo vio



¿Hablas de ti en 3 persona? ::







Seras uno de los famosos borrachos del hilo de bolsa de burbuja.


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Falta robotnick prediciendo el 10700 para febrero para completar el duo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

bueno muertoviviente advirtio contra viento y marea de lo que se venia en el ibex , asi que muertoviviente no es traidor :no:

ahora despues de quedar rezagados con respecto de los indices serios :XX: solo queda ir pabajo , el que tenga FED sera salvado , los demas pueden seguir confiando en el AI , indicadores de probabilidades guanisticas y demas tontas por ordenador


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> La oposicin se une contra Montoro por pedir crcel para los derrochadores - Libre Mercado
> 
> Pues su opinión no goza de mucha popularidad entre nuestros policy makers
> 
> ...



Que panda de hijosdelagraputa Desde que salió esa ley, seguramente ex-profeso que exculpaba a los politicos si derrochaban y tal, ya dejé de tener dudas. Todos mangantes hdlgp.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> fuerza relativa amigos , eso solo lo puede ver un cerebro entrenado y privilegiado y por sobretodo un cerebro humilde



Con el acento del Amo del Calabozo esa frase es antológica

Y no se preocupe, que no dudamos de que su entrenado y privilegiado cerebro sea humilde en demasía, es que aquí somos muy exigentes con los dones que se nos ofrecen y en ocasiones, en nuestra ignorancia, los usamos para fines descarriados.


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes..el dax sigue desatado. El Ibex si se ha acercado ese poquito más a los 8600 comentados hace dos días, para la caída.


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo tengo curiosidad de por dónde anda el % de probabilidad guanista de FranR...



Al cierre se lo digo....


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me parece que en dax del 96% y en ibex del 50% sin embargo el dax sube y el ibex cae



El que da datos se equivoca, el que solo aparece con el viento a favor, no. Por cierto ¿Ha aprendido ya a compensar pérdidas de años anteriores?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Ya me he cobrado los 10cents por acción que Silver Wheaton me debía.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El que da datos se equivoca, el que solo aparece con el viento a favor, no. Por cierto ¿Ha aprendido ya a compensar pérdidas de años anteriores?



su sistema por ordenador se equivoca , si pusiese mas empeño en usar el sistema que tiene encima del cuello no se equivocaria tanto 

poco a poco aprende uno , con humildad todo se puede


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Ene 2012)

¿noticia mamporrera al cierre?


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> su sistema por ordenador se equivoca , si pusiese mas empeño en usar el sistema que tiene encima del cuello no se equivocaria tanto
> 
> poco a poco aprende uno , con humildad todo se puede



Le veo muy crecido, mejorar su autoestima es bueno, ya se lo habrán dicho.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Por cierto, ya sabéis que toca:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado



He cumplido con mi deber, gran Yoda

haz o no lo hagas, pero no lo intentes

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yg9vINebxBU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yg9vINebxBU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente ante todo es humilde , bueno me voy a almorzar y mas tarde a ver el barcelona madrid un saludo y disfruten lo invertido tanto largos como c-ortos 8:


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo tengo curiosidad de por dónde anda el % de probabilidad guanista de FranR...



94,5%.

La apertura de la sesión de acuerdo con lo previsto, perdiendo 50 puntos sin mucho problema. Pero después ha dado síntomas de fortaleza recuperando y encima reduciendo (aunque sea por décimas) la posibilidad guanera. 

Sigue siendo alta, pero hay un pequeño detalle que no termina de gustarme, el Ibex tiene una posibilidad guanera aún débil, y no ha llegado a tocar ese nivel superior que tengo para empezar la caída. (Recordemos 8610 aprox. lo hemos dejado a unos 25 puntos, lo que no se es si será suficiente para darlo por bueno).

Otro detalle es que el Ibex si ha cumplido con las rupturas de niveles (hoy ha sido muy cumplidor con los niveles que dejé por la mañana por la parte de abajo primera fase de caída a los 8461 y luego se ha quedado a un pelín del nivel inferior y el Dax ni siquiera se ha acercado y encima ha cerrado por arriba del canal principal de cotización.

Así que sigo solamente con intras rápidos y dejo el contado para cuando se aclare un poco la cosa, espero que en pocas sesiones salgamos de aquí, porque realmente poco nos hemos movido, al menos el Ibex, que llevamos desde mediados de diciembre en esta zona.

Luego actualizo datos y niveles. A ver si nos tienen preparado algo los americanos.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te estas forrando,piraton
> tu lo viste llegar ayer



Poca cargada lanzada. Para un capricho y nada más.::

Si hubiera andado más atento, podría ser mejor.


----------



## bertok (18 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Intuyes ruptura sólida en cualquiera de las dos direcciones o contemplas que puede haber un falso escape?



El corazón me dice que romperá por abajo.

La cabeza me dice que romperá por arriba.

Creo que ganará el corazón (la posición de algún indicador se inclina por esta opción).

En todo caso queda poco para decidir.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Janus the silverer, La unica Carbonera que queda atractiva es esta
> 
> 
> Viva España!
> ...



Hats off!!!!, pero debe costar mas de los 7,60 en los que acabo de entrar tras ver el vueltón en velas horarias.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Hoygan ustedes dos, un poco de porfavor, que se supone que son ustedes tíos curtidos y duros y llevan una temporada pidiendo a gritos una firma tdbds style



no sea duro que ahora que ha acertado, ha salido antes de tiempo.
::


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que panda de hijosdelagraputa Desde que salió esa ley, seguramente ex-profeso que exculpaba a los politicos si derrochaban y tal, ya dejé de tener dudas. Todos mangantes hdlgp.



¿pero aún te quedaban dudas?::


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> muertoviviente ante todo es humilde , bueno me voy a almorzar y mas tarde a ver el barcelona madrid un saludo y disfruten lo invertido tanto largos como c-ortos 8:



Hoyga, ¿que es c-ortos? ¿los de culo respingón? 

Bueno, vamos al lio:


El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Seguimos en 'cogido con pinzas mode' por el vencimiento y guerra de contratos por todo lo alto, lo más destacado del día ha sido lo siguiente:

- Venta de 1364 contratos a las 9:25 en 8470.

- Venta de 1460 contratos a las 17:20 en 8415.

De todas formas el saldo de la sesión ha fluctuado bastante entre el positivo y el negativo, aunque por la tarde y sobre todo al final de la sesión se han acelerado las ventas.

En subasta han comprado 37 contratos.

En resumen, día muy parecido al de ayer pero en sentido contrario, saldo vendedor, subasta positiva y precio pegado a mínimos del día en el cierre.

Para mañana espero gap bajista y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la sesión.


----------



## vmmp29 (18 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hats off!!!!, pero debe costar mas de los 7,60 en los que acabo de entrar tras ver el vueltón en velas horarias.



si es la misma tia la de arriba que la de abajo los maquilladores y cirujanos nos maravillosos::
joer...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hats off!!!!, pero debe costar mas de los 7,60 en los que acabo de entrar tras ver el vueltón en velas horarias.



Erej un macho.

Yo llevo días fructíferos con las Silver y carrefules 

Ahora _hogo abizor_ con bank of guano :baba:


----------



## dj-mesa (18 Ene 2012)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Y la última orden que la dejo por si suena la flauta. Me voy a casa disfruten del futbol, de las copas y de la compañía.

*Occidental Petroleum*

Entrada 100.67$ SL 100.97$

Objetivo.... ¿87.2$? :baba:


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Otro dia mas los yankis repiten la jugada, tumbamos europa (hoy con pinzas) y nos piramos parriba solitos. El sp de nuevo pasando los 1300, a ver hasta donde estira.


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Sp tocando maximos diarios.

Se calienta el tema.


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Ene 2012)

Ya se que estaréis todos viendo el partido, pero si queda alguien por aquí y quiere opinar (largo a plazo corto), propongo Miquel y Costas, por sus gráficos parece que no va la crisis con ella, o más bien que con la crisis todos a fumar picadillo


----------



## atman (18 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Sp tocando maximos diarios.
> 
> Se calienta el tema.



Reversal. ¿consolidación o pullback? 
No apto para cardíacos. Si se va por arriba le pueden meter un buen tirón. Y si cae... bueno, si cae no pasa nada, ya lo volverána subir. Son sus costumbres...

[flematic mode off] Cabroneeeeeesss....


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

Me han pasado un blog, por si queréis echarle un vistazo...

5 Valores Goma 2. Cartera Small-Caps | Trading en Vivo


Os pego el gráfico que ha puesto del Ibex...para animar a entrar.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Al loro foreros

Hoy ha sido un dia de peponazo en los hoteles +5%

Acabo de mirar que han recomprado hoy 854.119 acciones ,o sea de 9 mm de cortos han pasado a 8 mm

Si mañana siguen recomprando viene SUPERPEPONAZO


No he dicho nah y lo he dicho tooh

Salud y al loro para el que lleve hoteles, NO VENDAIS

Aguantad hasta 2,5 como minimo


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Salvo sobresalto de ultima hora, los yankis no se dan por vencidos. SP por encima de 1300 en maximos de hoy y asi cerramos.

Seguimos subiendo.

Otra cosilla, al eur/usd le dais mucho de vida, en cuanto al rebote que lleva??


----------



## diosmercado (18 Ene 2012)

Por cierto lo de GS le manda cojones...

1300 tocado y hundido.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Al loro foreros
> 
> Hoy ha sido un dia de peponazo en los hoteles +5%
> 
> ...



Felicitaciones, le ha salido bien la jugada. 

Y ha tenido los huevos de cantarla en directo en un hilo básicamente AT y lo que quiera que sean pollastre y los computer whizz-kids. 

No sé si me convence su método de análisis contable con la información disponible al público, pero hay que reconocerle que los tiene cuadrados. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Ene 2012)

Fui malo y subí el SL 4cents$, sigo dentro algo acojonado...

a ver el futbol!


----------



## Mulder (18 Ene 2012)

¿Soy el único del hilo que tiene colita y al que no le gusta el circo ese que es el fútbol? 

Solo hago excepciones en los partidos de la selección española en mundiales y eurocopas.


----------



## FranR (18 Ene 2012)

A mi tampoco. Voy a ver Comando Actualidad...que promete bastante.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Soy el único del hilo que tiene colita y al que no le gusta el circo ese que es el fútbol?
> 
> Solo hago excepciones en los partidos de la selección española en mundiales y eurocopas.



No, a mi tampoco me gusta, aunque no sé si entre burbujistas el término "colita" es muy exacto... ya sabe lo de los 60k (que aquí es calderilla) y los 30 cm. reglamentarios.

Bajaría al bar a tomar algo, pero lo tengo invadido precisamente por la afición contenta por el 2-0.


----------



## Claca (18 Ene 2012)

Otro que también pasa del tema...


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

Noticia
Economía/Empresas.- NH incorpora a Gilles Pélisson, expresidente del grupo Accor, a su consejo de administración

Economía/Empresas.- NH incorpora a Gilles Pélisson, expresidente del grupo Accor, a su consejo de administración

Hace 2 años paso esto...

NH Hoteles, la mayor subida del mercado continuo ante los rumores de compra por parte de Accor
Las acciones de NH Hoteles registraron hoy el mayor avance del mercado continuo, con una subida del 11,2% hasta los 3,775 euros, después de que se extendiera un rumor referente a la posibilidad de que el grupo francés Accor estuviera interesado en lanzar una OPA sobre la hotelera presidida por Gabriele Burgio.

Concretamente, los títulos de la compañía oscilaron entre un mínimo de 3,5 euros y un máximo de 3,89 euros, con un volumen de negocio de 7,01 millones de euros.



Mañana pudiera repetirse algo parecido,si ACCOR opta por opar NH....


La noticia aunque se publico oficialmente esta tarde alguien ya la sabia a primera hora de la mañana y se puso a deshacer cortos como loco.........


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

Mientras los usanos sigan pepones en el churribex no bajamos de 8100 ni de coña.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Ene 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Mientras los usanos sigan pepones en el churribex no bajamos de 8100 ni de coña.



¿crees que subiran 1 € las acc de los hoteles?


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2012)

vigilados, person of interest... mas interesante que el partido....


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Ene 2012)

y ahora un capitulo de "Cowboy-Bebop", y en versión original... menos mal con subtitulos en ingles


----------



## aksarben (18 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> A mi tampoco. Voy a ver Comando Actualidad...que promete bastante.



Lo estaba viendo y he pasado, me estaba deprimiendo cosa mala...


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ya se que estaréis todos viendo el partido, pero si queda alguien por aquí y quiere opinar (largo a plazo corto), propongo Miquel y Costas, por sus gráficos parece que no va la crisis con ella, o más bien que con la crisis todos a fumar picadillo



Yo creo que es bajista. Desde hace más de un año, cada vez cotiza más abajo aunque despacito.

Su ciclo alcista ya fué durante los últimos años y saber si ahora a va retomar otro, es una lotería.

Es un valor que mueve muy poquita negociación y en donde cuesta bastante entrar y salir.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (18 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Soy el único del hilo que tiene colita y al que no le gusta el circo ese que es el fútbol?
> 
> Solo hago excepciones en los partidos de la selección española en mundiales y eurocopas.



¿Fútbol? ¿Hoy? Pensaba que era miércoles  Y estaba liado con mi grabadora que me está haciendo posavasos a mansalva... ::


Por cierto: ArcelorMittal cierra su fábrica de Villaverde (Madrid) - CincoDías.com (285 trabajadores fuera aunque dicen que intentarán reubicarlos en otras instalaciones del grupo en España... :S )


----------



## J-Z (18 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿crees que subiran 1 € las acc de los hoteles?



Desde mínimos y con un ibex a +9300 puede ser.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Felicitaciones, le ha salido bien la jugada.
> 
> Y ha tenido los huevos de cantarla en directo en un hilo básicamente AT y lo que quiera que sean pollastre y los computer whizz-kids.
> 
> No sé si me convence su método de análisis contable con la información disponible al público, pero hay que reconocerle que los tiene cuadrados. ::



Llame usted a la bruja Lola que es un método más fiable. Esto ha sido suerte ...

no se me mosquee nadie, eh!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Ene 2012)

Resumen de hoy, bueno Enagás decíamos ayer había cumplido el 2º alcista y que nos salimos. Veamos otras (si me permite Sr. Pollastre...):
Abertis, sigue enfermito, pero no empeora, va a salir airosa. Estoy probando desde hace un tiempo una media para los que queráis luego utilizarla. Uso la MM200 y MM50 ponderadas, y ahora la de 20 tb ponderada (fijaros como choca con esa media). Si probáis en tiempo real en Dax por ejemplo veréis que tiene cierta utilidad (aunque no tan fuerte como la de 50 y 200 sesiones)





D. Felguera, mi último capricho bursátil, me gusta lo que hace, hoy ha estado así así, y aunque mañana baje, el hito técnico que tuvo me da muy buenas sensaciones.





Para el lado corto, decíamos que Abengoa, tenía buena pinta, y no es por la vela de hoy, en cuanto activé ese triple techo, tiene un buen recorrido bajista.


----------



## Janus (18 Ene 2012)

Be careful con el SP. Es alcista claramente e incluso una bajada hasta los 1280 a apoyarse en la directriz alcista ... no significa ningún cambio de tercio. No es la primera vez que marca una vela de fuga y al día siguiente otra igual pero en rojo. Mañana es importante para los que van al intradía o varios días vista.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Soy el único del hilo que tiene colita y al que no le gusta el circo ese que es el fútbol?
> 
> Solo hago excepciones en los partidos de la selección española en mundiales y eurocopas.



a mi tampoco, lo que si exigo es el mismo tratamiento de hacienda::
no obstante si la construcción de estadios (con fondos públicos en multitud de ocasiones) y demás prebendas fuese estrictamente privado, ningún problema
los constructores estan metidos en el mundillo lo que no deja de ser indicativo
::
¿lavado de dinero?::


----------



## atman (19 Ene 2012)

Hoy estoy viendo muchos osos del SP, algunos tan recalcitrantes como yo, o incluso más (que ya es decir...) tirando la toalla, o al menos pidiendo tiempo para subirse al carro de los largos... a mí lógicamente, no me apean, vuelvo a estar listo para asumir otra ración de tortas...


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

IBEX

Canal principal: 8443-8406

Ruptura abajo 8393-8.312

Ruptura arriba 8524-8566




DAX

6318-6387

Ruptura abajo: 6.273-6.193


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

Hoyga, yo del churribex hace ya algún que otro año que "no habla espaniol", así que ni idea xD





Adriangtir dijo:


> Al señor FranR le damos por buena su proyección? Según mi broker a fallado por un pipo...
> 
> Que crack.
> 
> Sr. Pollastre, Fran le esta haciendo sombra


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, yo del churribex hace ya algún que otro año que "no habla espaniol", así que ni idea xD



Porque le dará miedo que franr deje mal a su niña...



Por cierto gracias a su chivatazo acumulé 10(33% de la carga) 12 pipos(33% de la carga) y -2 pipos, estos fueron un 33% de la carga que deje cual mardito ejpeculador a ver como se comportaba su niña y daba todo el margen, pero se quedo corta y no salto el SP y si el SL


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

Bueno, 20 pipolettos del DAX es una operación "muy majeta", que dirían algunos. Incluso entrando con lo mínimo, con un simple contrato y hala, 500 légolas al bolsillo. 

Celebro que le saliera bien.





Adriangtir dijo:


> Porque le dará miedo que franr deje mal a su niña...
> 
> 
> 
> Por cierto gracias a su chivatazo acumulé 10(33% de la carga) 12 pipos(33% de la carga) y -2 pipos, estos fueron un 33% de la carga que deje cual mardito ejpeculador a ver como se comportaba su niña y daba todo el margen, pero se quedo corta y no salto el SP y si el SL


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, 20 pipolettos del DAX es una operación "muy majeta", que dirían algunos. Incluso entrando con lo mínimo, con un simple contrato y hala, 500 légolas al bolsillo.
> 
> Celebro que le saliera bien.



Gracias, la verdad es que de momento sigo compensando perdidas de mis "novatadas", pero con info privilegiada como el otro día es mucho más sencillo hacer trading :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

Jeje.... ojalá tuviera yo info privilegiada, como Ud. dice.... imagínese lo que debe ser el trading desde esa atalaya, teniendo capacidad de mover el precio. Un juego de niños, vamos. 

Pero bueno, incluso atacando al Sistema desde fuera, creo que no lo hacemos mal del todo ::



Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad es que de momento sigo compensando perdidas de mis "novatadas", pero con info privilegiada como el otro día es mucho más sencillo hacer trading :Baile:


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Ene 2012)

.... espero buen Guano de una vez


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

<a href="http://picasion.com/" title="build animated gif"><img src="http://i.picasion.com/pic48/9ea14889ce290a82d8afc7061ffd5b34.gif" width="400" height="566" border="0" alt="build animated gif" /></a><br /><a href="http://picasion.com/">Build animated gif</a>


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ene 2012)

Bankinter ganó 181,2 millones de euros en 2011, el 20,2% más 
que cabrones y quieren hacer despidos masivos.......


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, yo del churribex hace ya algún que otro año que *"no habla espaniol"*, así que ni idea xD



[YOUTUBE]SBpqkROowYE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Resumen de hoy, bueno Enagás decíamos ayer había cumplido el 2º alcista y que nos salimos. Veamos otras (si me permite Sr. Pollastre...):
> Abertis, sigue enfermito, pero no empeora, va a salir airosa. Estoy probando desde hace un tiempo una media para los que queráis luego utilizarla. Uso la MM200 y MM50 ponderadas, y ahora la de 20 tb ponderada (fijaros como choca con esa media). Si probáis en tiempo real en Dax por ejemplo veréis que tiene cierta utilidad (aunque no tan fuerte como la de 50 y 200 sesiones)
> 
> D. Felguera, mi último capricho bursátil, me gusta lo que hace, hoy ha estado así así, y aunque mañana baje, el hito técnico que tuvo me da muy buenas sensaciones.
> ...



¿Como se vería a gas natural tras el sopapo de ayer?



Yo sigo viendo un soporte fuerte en los 12,75 , pero una veloncio rojo así acojona. Los mínimos son claramente crecientes, pero los últimos dos intentos de máximos se han cortado muy de raiz.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Bankinter ganó 181,2 millones de euros en 2011, el 20,2% más
> que cabrones y quieren hacer despidos masivos.......



Ah, pero, ¿creía usted que la multa a Jaime Botín la iba a pagar él? 

La CNMV propone duras sanciones contra Jaime Botín por ocultar información de Bankinter - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Buffet libre (19 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias a todos.
Se presenta una nueva gacela. 
Despues de mucho tiempo leyendoos y un poco de papertrading, por fin me decidi a perder dinero real en la bolsa.
No creo que pueda aportar mucho dado mi desconocimiento pero solo queria pasarme para dar las gracias a los que haceis posible este hilo por vuestros consejos, formacion e informaciones que dais de forma desinteresada.
Lo dicho gracias de verdad por animarme a perder el dinero que tanto me cuesta ganar.
Mi primera compra: Netflix. Gracias Sr. Janus. Ayer se portaron muy bien. El primer chute es gratis despues se que hay que pagar.


----------



## no_loko (19 Ene 2012)

Buffet libre dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> Se presenta una nueva gacela.
> Despues de mucho tiempo leyendoos y un poco de papertrading, por fin me decidi a perder dinero real en la bolsa.
> No creo que pueda aportar mucho dado mi desconocimiento pero solo queria pasarme para dar las gracias a los que haceis posible este hilo por vuestros consejos, formacion e informaciones que dais de forma desinteresada.
> ...



Bienvenido al bello arte de dilapidar los ahorros en la bolsa. Como diría mi _güela_, que en paz descanse, "é molto facile e divertente".

En serio, que le vaya bien. Suerte no le deseo por que es para los malos toreros, y en esta plaza sólo encontrará primeros espadas ::

Saludos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Bienvenido sea, disfrute de las plusvis como buen miembro del hilo HVEI35.
Páselo bien en el hilo y aprenda lo que pueda, que por aquí hay gente muy generosa que comparte lo que le ha costado mucho aprender.

(I'm waiting 4U Mr. Claca..... ::


Spoiler



tómese su tiempo 


)


----------



## faraico (19 Ene 2012)

Buenos días y bienvenido!

Más que gacela, debe aprender de la humildad del Sr. MV y definirse como "brizna de yerba que come la gacela"


Está EON cachonda???

A niveles de entrada según GHK pero muy malita:8: Romperá de una vez hacia abajo?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

::





FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> Canal principal: 8443-8406
> 
> ...



: :Aplauso:

eerrrr edito para ::, ese 8393 se dio ayer por la tarde segun IGmarkets, pero vamos, que le aplado igual ::

Vaya montaña rusa el chulibex...


----------



## darwinn (19 Ene 2012)

bueno quien hiciera caso de los cortos de ayer de EON (gracias ghkghk), se ha pasado de 16,8 cuando avisó más o menos a 15,9.

A ver si me pillo un buen equipo de sonido con eso


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

Aquí da gusto, hay mucha gente observando muchas acciones e indices, con lo cual ir salvando operaciones se vuelve cada vez más sencillo... Malo, nos leerán los leoncios y nos fockaran.

Respecto a lo de EON la verdad es que me pillo currando en un proyecto que tengo entre manos, pero me alegro de que les haya salido bien.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Aquí da gusto, hay mucha gente observando muchas acciones e indices, con lo cual ir salvando operaciones se vuelve cada vez más sencillo... Malo, nos leerán los leoncios y nos fockaran.
> 
> Respecto a lo de EON la verdad es que me pillo currando en un proyecto que tengo entre manos, pero me alegro de que les haya salido bien.



Ya comenté lo mismo hace un tiempo. Lo de este hilo es impagable


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ene 2012)

no lo hagan todo demasiado obvio, please.

como cada vez que aparecia el amigo de dudoso gusto por los coches y a bombo y platillo se anunciaban los largos.

sin acritud y tal y pascual.


----------



## darwinn (19 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> no lo hagan todo demasiado obvio, please.
> 
> como cada vez que aparecia el amigo de dudoso gusto por los coches y a bombo y platillo se anunciaban los largos.
> 
> sin acritud y tal y pascual.



de verdad cree que un leoncio va a perder tiempo en leer estos hilos? Yo no lo haría si fuera ellos desde luego, hay bocados más apetecibles que nuestros cuatro duros (a excepción de ghkghk claro...)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> de verdad cree que un leoncio va a perder tiempo en leer estos hilos? Yo no lo haría si fuera ellos desde luego, hay bocados más apetecibles que nuestros cuatro duros (a excepción de ghkghk claro...)



Un leoncio con gustos por la ginebra, futbolines, coches y pelis de zombis no te digo yo que no ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ene 2012)

el otro dia estaba en el mercado comprando y la verdulera estaba contandole a una clienta el pedazo de beneficio que se saco con el brutal rally alcista de navidad! 
le decia que lo suyo es comprar McD, el menu del pobre del futuro. la clienta le preguntaba acerca de ebro foods, pero la verdulera dijo que habia leido en burbuja que nos ibamos al guano.


mode ironic off

en serio, despues de lo leido por aqui acerca de visitas de rusia y usa a segun que blogs, me lo creo todo.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos días y bienvenido!
> 
> Más que gacela, debe aprender de la humildad del Sr. MV y definirse como "brizna de yerba que come la gacela"
> 
> ...




Digo yo que alguna vez romperá para abajo (o rebasará los 17 largos), pero hasta entonces, ha ido dando juego. 

Mi opinión es que tirará para abajo. Cada vez los intentos por llegar a 18 mueren antes, y las caidas son más violentas y más abajo. La vez anterior rebotó en 16.0X. Hoy ya está remoloneando en los 15.9X. Si el DAX cae fuerte y eon con él, los 16 se pueden convertir en una resistencia muy aprovechable también.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ene 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...gar-asociacion-de-accionistas-indignados.html

A ver si se animan y los accionistas para toda la vida montan la del Santander ::


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

Lo sabía... nos leen.... 

Por eso, y porque yo nunca corro riesgos cuando opero, y para evitar infiltraciones de los leoncios siempre uso la indumentaria adecuada:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> ¿Como se vería a gas natural tras el sopapo de ayer?
> 
> 
> 
> Yo sigo viendo un soporte fuerte en los 12,75 , pero una veloncio rojo así acojona. Los mínimos son claramente crecientes, pero los últimos dos intentos de máximos se han cortado muy de raiz.



Ayer tuvo bajón, pero sin fuerza. Ya lo he dicho, mientras respete la directriz de los 2 mínimos de las 2 estructuras, no problem, y aún no respetándola, teóricamente, la 2ª estructura no se anula hasta que no descienda del inicio de la misma (no del máximo de la primera). Si alguién estuvo en Enagás, habrá observado que tuvo un recorrido un poco + largo del habitual (2 semanas) para completar la estructura 2ª (y aún es alcista el valor pienso), así que demos cierto margen. El problema es que queremos conseguir un 8-10% de rentabilidad de objetivo de un día para otro, y no, las figuras chartistas, aún en el corto plazo no se forma en ese tiempo.


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo sabía... nos leen....
> 
> Por eso, y porque yo nunca corro riesgos cuando opero, y para evitar infiltraciones de los leoncios siempre uso la indumentaria adecuada:



Ya sabía yo que usted me sonaba de algo...


----------



## plusvis (19 Ene 2012)

Yo le tengo puesta orden de compra a GAS en la MM, es decir en los 12.63 me parece. Creo que tiene recorrido pero sí que es cierto que después del dividendo ha habido una gran bajada y por eso me las vendí, y aún sigue cayendo. A la segunda va la vencida, no?


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

Los Madelman... qué grandes recuerdos... cómo se nota que es Ud. un "_oldie_" ya con sus añitos a las espaldas... 



aksarben dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que usted me sonaba de algo...


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo sabía... nos leen....
> 
> Por eso, y porque yo nunca corro riesgos cuando opero, y para evitar infiltraciones de los leoncios siempre uso la indumentaria adecuada:



tiene algún nivel que comentar, tambien tenemos que comer


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2012)

Toma nivel para comentar:


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

SUBOTAI .- : [encadenado con grilletes y abandonado a su suerte ] "_Ayuda... ayuda !! ... hace días que no como...._"


CONAN .- : "¿_Y quién dice que has de comer_?"


::::::

Bromas aparte, hemos hecho techo ya. Poco más queda por arriba, quizás algún estirón al máximo de ayer, pero por encima de eso, me sorprendería. 

Por abajo, hay cuerda hasta 6K3.





vmmp29 dijo:


> tiene algún nivel que comentar, tambien tenemos que comer


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Los hoteles ayer subieron +5% ,hoy llevan +2,7%
Posiblemente en 2,5 hagan una pausa pero si vuelve ha haber rumores de opa ......terminamos en los 2,8
Yo de todas formas en 2,5 ya pondria seguramente el SP mental
Ahora vendran bajadas y subidas entorno al 2,4 y 2,5 altas debidas a la confusion


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ayer tuvo bajón, pero sin fuerza. Ya lo he dicho, mientras respete la directriz de los 2 mínimos de las 2 estructuras, no problem, y aún no respetándola, teóricamente, la 2ª estructura no se anula hasta que no descienda del inicio de la misma (no del máximo de la primera). Si alguién estuvo en Enagás, habrá observado que tuvo un recorrido un poco + largo del habitual (2 semanas) para completar la estructura 2ª (y aún es alcista el valor pienso), así que demos cierto margen. El problema es que queremos conseguir un 8-10% de rentabilidad de objetivo de un día para otro, y no, las figuras chartistas, aún en el corto plazo no se forma en ese tiempo.



El principal problema no es ganar rápido o no, sino que algunas señales malas que le estoy viendo, como la vela roja envolvente de ayer, que cubre las dos alcistas anteriores, así como un ligero aumento de volumen de negociación precisamente en la caida.

Vamos, la cuestión es más si preocuparme si pierde el fibo de los 12,74 (lo que tengo marcado como soporte), lo cual además le llevaría a que la EMM de 5 cruzara la de 10 y practicamente la de 20.

Vamos, que estoy en aprendizaje básico.


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma nivel para comentar:



que diosa:baba::baba:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ene 2012)

@ ghkghk







(esta prohibido distraer al rival en niveles de resistencia)


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Ojo
Llegando a la zona de los 2,5 en los hoteles
zona peligrosa
Sobre esa zona los que quieran se pueden bajar con un 5% de benefico hoy
Yo aguantare

A partir de 2,5 ya se pueden poner SP
Los mas atrevidos puedan esperar a cerrar el galp en 2,8


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Digo yo que alguna vez romperá para abajo (o rebasará los 17 largos), pero hasta entonces, ha ido dando juego.
> 
> Mi opinión es que tirará para abajo. Cada vez los intentos por llegar a 18 mueren antes, y las caidas son más violentas y más abajo. La vez anterior rebotó en 16.0X. Hoy ya está remoloneando en los 15.9X. Si el DAX cae fuerte y eon con él, los 16 se pueden convertir en una resistencia muy aprovechable también.



A riesgo de que me churrasquen por el tocho de fundamentales, las eléctricas alemanas están en una encrucijada. El año pasado fraü Merkel decidió que nuclear nein, danke, y en puro Zapatero style, puso a Dios por testigo de que en 2022 ni un voltio de electricidad alemán provendría de nucleares. Gran hostión de RWE y e-on, y un año después, poco se ha avanzado, al margen de palabras y declaraciones. 

Las eléctricas no están dispuestas a depender del gas para generar electricidad, el carbón no es verde y promover la energía solar en Alemania tiene tanto sentido como cultivar piñas en Finlandia, así que la solución que les queda es la eólica, pero el coste va a ser bestial, tanto en instalación de generadores en el norte de Alemania y off-shore, como en el tendido de líneas para transportar la electricidad desde el norte hasta el sur. Además, las pequeñas eléctricas municipales esperan incrementar en gran medida su cuota de mercado con esta especie de "descentralización". 

En esa tesitura, tanto eon como rwe (que acaba de realizar una macroampliación de capital) están vendiendo activos para amortizar deuda (sus inversiones en gasoductos están casi todas en venta - UPDATE 1-GDF Suez studies buying E.ON's gas pipe unit -CEO | Reuters) y están tratando de expandirse hacia otros mercados (eon perdió hace menos de un mes en la subasta contra unos chinos para adquirir un porcentaje significativo de EDP) y después de haber adquirido un 10% de la eléctrica brasileña MPX Energia, ahora pondera la posibilidad de introducirse en Turquía, con especial interés en la generación E.ON considering Turkey investment - minister | Reuters, me imagino que con la intención, a largo plazo, de tener instalaciones de generación en países que no les toquen las narices. 

Por su parte, el comisario europeo de la energía ha llegado incluso a sugerir una fusión entre eon y rwe (el hdlgp ahora no ve peligro de posición dominante, porque es para resolverle un problema interno a la fraü): 

EU Energy Commissioner Guenther Oettinger last week even proposed a merger of E.ON and RWE:


> "With all due respect for E.ON and RWE, in a global context, they are just playing in the regional division," he told German newspaper Rheinische Post. E.ON and RWE declined to comment.



Personalmente, cuando me metí en eon pensé que era muy probable que la desnuclearización se relajase después del invierno, y porque el problemón autoinfligido a las eléctricas alemanas acabaría siendo demasiado serio para insistir en él. Sin embargo, parece que van a seguir. 

¿Cambiará este panorama a medida que vayan aflorando las dificultades del apagón nuclear (y la hipocresía de cerrar nucleares en Alemania para abrirlas en Finlandia)?

¿Se acabarán fusionando eon y rwe?

¿Está cachonda eon?

A esas preguntas, solo puedo responder 

[YOUTUBE]OsEALvWlwpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> @ ghkghk
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]XDPQl5_axIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Ya estamos en 2.48 +4.42% hoy,no espereren mas
se parara sobre 2.475 o asi,no creo que lo quieran subir mas de un 5% 
Ya seria bastante subida,dejaran lo gordo para mañana


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

Me está dando una rabia inmensa, pero no me atrevo.
Primera norma, seguir un plan y yo estoy empeñada en estar en liquidez... 
Tengo la sensación de que el ibex se mueve en un canal lateral cada vez más estrecho y le queda muy poco recorrido.
Algún maestro aviso hace unos días de que la tendencia principal sigue siendo bajista, tiene que romper para algún lado pepón o guano pero mientras no este claro, no me atrevo.... Gacela asustadiza que es una

Estoy empezando a mirar el Nasdaq, entrar ahí no me importaría, pero es que no me suenan ni los nombres de las compañías.

Alguna sugerencia aunque solo sea para ir familiarizándome :o




VOTIN dijo:


> Ojo
> Llegando a la zona de los 2,5 en los hoteles
> zona peligrosa
> Sobre esa zona los que quieran se pueden bajar con un 5% de benefico hoy
> ...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (19 Ene 2012)

el jugador ese me recuerda a este otro:

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HjqySGLSceQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Objetivo alcanzado como predije ayer

2,5 +5,26%

Atentos,ya se puede bajar el que quiera
Feliz viaje y que disfruten los que compraron sus plusvalias
Yo me quedare seguramente algun tiempo mas


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Objetivo alcanzado como predije ayer
> 
> 2,5 +5,26%
> 
> ...



Como le gusta el:

siyalodecíayo


Pues dejelo escrito y derechos al Sr. Mulder no se corte XD


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Como le gusta el:
> 
> siyalodecíayo
> 
> ...



Es que era de cajon
En la bolsa hay una supermanipulacion que es la hostia
Ayer compro un broker frances 250k acc 
¿por que? porque sabia lo del asesor frances


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

El horno pitando

Las gacelillas golpeando las paredes


----------



## darwinn (19 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El horno pitando
> 
> Las gacelillas golpeando las paredes



cuántas veces llevamos oyendo eso y luego nada? Cualquiera sabe… esto lo manejan como quieren, es un casino


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toma nivel para comentar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nivelazo-Nivelazo.

Vaya hombre, nadie ha comentado el jeroglífico que puse al inicio de la mañana. Pues eso, que _pienso _que me van a mandrilear con un gap en la apertura...


----------



## pollastre (19 Ene 2012)

Pues ya estamos en el máximo de ayer. Ahora a ver qué deciden los señores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues ya estamos en el máximo de ayer. Ahora a ver qué deciden los señores.



Voto por marear a la gallinácea.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Ahora en 2,5 empieza el peloteo en los hoteles
Los que se han salido quieren volver a entrar por si se va a 2,6 (que parece que si) y los
que se quedaron quieren realizar plusvalias......
Terminaremos a 2,5 pero si han deshecho muchos cortos mañana puede volver a pegar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Para el señor Janus que anda dentro de las patriotas

*PCX Bear sniffer*






Ya saben cortos declarado en el BATS desde enero (azul inicios de mes-rojo oscuro ayer)


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ene 2012)

A última hora de ayer, alguien decía por ici, que la primera parte del Ibex de hoy, habrian bajadas...Buena predicción, pardiez...


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues ya estamos en el máximo de ayer. Ahora a ver qué deciden los señores.



Parece que quieren pirarse por arriba no?? a ver que canta el paro de usa.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

A ver que nos reparten a las 14:30h


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

Mejor de lo esperado el paro, como no. A seguir tragando subidas.


----------



## darwinn (19 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver que nos reparten a las 14:30h



Parece que son buenos datos


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mejor de lo esperado el paro, como no. A seguir tragando subidas.



subidas negativas ? 

la cosa ya no da mas de si y recuerden mañana vencimiento , esto es un clasico subir hasta el vencimiento y luego ya saben 8:


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Parece que son buenos datos



Obviamente y como todos sabemos, manipulados a capricho. Ya se descubrio el pastel en diciembre , retirando de las listas a mucha gente para dejar bien la foto.


----------



## tarrito (19 Ene 2012)

La Tierra podría perder un segundo - EcoDiario.es

lo leo y ... buufff, menuda chorradaaa!!!

después pienso (sí, a veces pienso  ) ¿Les afectará a los que tradean en fracciones de segundo?

pensamiento chorra o no ¿?

Edito:

Personalmente me da igual ... ajusto mi reloj con el telediario de las 15:00 H.
¿Recuerdan las discusiones en el cole, por ver quién tenía la hora exacta/correcta? :XX: ::


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> subidas negativas ?



Eso pregunteselo al señor ZP, es un experto en esos temas.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

Segun Carpatos el dato de paro es el mejor desde 2008. Han salioh de la crisis los yankis!!! que chupi!! no me lo creo ni pedo.

Edito: de ser cierto el dato, esta clarisimo y confirma la creacion de esta crisis para re-exclavizar al pueblo de nuevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Segun Carpatos el dato de paro es el mejor desde 2008. Han salioh de la crisis los yankis!!! que chupi!! no me lo creo ni pedo.



Es el mejor momento para que el mercado ownee a Cárpatos 

Veamos como se desarrolla


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

Se estan peponizando por minutos, el dax parece que se las quiere pirar. Por hoy se acabo, me voy a pegar un voltio antes de que llueva.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ene 2012)

Este año hay elecciones en USA, y ya en agosto pasado se comentaba por aquí que eso tendría consecuencias. Según se dijo, lo más probable era un debilitamiento del dolar provocado por una última expansión monetaria que cebase la economía para reducir el paro. Con lo que no se contó es con la máquina de machacar el euro que iban a poner en marcha los usanos, que les ha permitido generar la tormenta perfecta de subida de la bolsa y subida del dolar, con lo que aumenta la sensación de riqueza. 

Que pueda o no durar más allá de este verano está por ver, pero por ahora, Mr. ghkghk se lleva el premio al sabueso de tendencias a medio plazo. Al final, va a acabar salvando los meñiques. :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ene 2012)

llagará a 2 las IAG, y TR a los 31????? ese es mi dilema


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

Sr. Votín viajo con usted
Espero que el capitán no sea italiano


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ene 2012)

Buenas a todos/as.

Llevo un tiempo fuera de aquí, pasando una fase de “güebs tocaos” económicos, en el trabajo. Periodo de cabreo y mala leche “maximus”.

Pero bueno, creo que aquí *hay que venir ya llorados de casa*.

Desgraciadamente no puedo aportar nada que les haga ganar dinero, sólo un poco de compañía, de que no se sientan solos.

Bueno, aquí estamos de nuevo, de la mano del santo Job, acumulando pérdidas y ganancias, e intentando que al final de la peli, los números sean muy verdes.


----------



## Tio Masclet (19 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sr. Votín viajo con usted
> Espero que el capitán no sea italiano



Yo también viaje en esta nao con el comandante Votin.

La realidad es que su sabia dirección nos ha llevado a un magnífico puerto.

A partir de aquí, cada tripulante haremos lo que sepamos, queramos o podamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Es el mejor momento para que el mercado ownee a Cárpatos
> 
> Veamos como se desarrolla



A que se lo zampa :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

Sr. Bertok como va el gráfico que tenía usted? Llegamos al pico o aun no?


----------



## darwinn (19 Ene 2012)

cómo ve Netflix Sr.Janus?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (19 Ene 2012)

Buenas. No intervengo en este hilo, pero lo leo bastante.
Una preguntilla:

Cuando una empresa paga dividendos el precio de la acción se ajusta a esa pago. Es decir, mañana Técnicas Reunidas Geyper paga 0.67 euros por acción por la que la acción baja esos 67 céntimos. Pero, ¿Le pasa lo mismo a sus soportes, resistencias, directrices y otras hierbas? ¿O te joden vivo si perfora un soporte?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 Ene 2012)

Fuera de IAG, no he podido con los nervios...... es increible, cuando voy palmando un 4% mantengo pensando o esperando que suba, pero cuando sube un 3.5% no soy capaz de aguantar y me pongo mas nervioso.... es que no estoy acostumbrado.
Ahora a aguantar mis TR hasta los 31


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ene 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Buenas. No intervengo en este hilo, pero lo leo bastante.
> Una preguntilla:
> 
> Cuando una empresa paga dividendos el precio de la acción se ajusta a esa pago. Es decir, mañana Técnicas Reunidas Geyper paga 0.67 euros por acción por la que la acción baja esos 67 céntimos. Pero, ¿Le pasa lo mismo a sus soportes, resistencias, directrices y otras hierbas? ¿O te joden vivo si perfora un soporte?
> ...



Normalmente, las gráficas se ajustan en correspondencia. Pero no todas, porque el otro día estuve mirando BME en yahoo finance (que no se debe molestar en ajustar el dividendo de las españolas) y me volvía loco al comparar máximos con otra página de cotizaciones española, en donde sí estaban descontados los 60 céntimos de dividendo. 

Así que me uno a su pregunta, y la complemento: ¿se ajustan las gráficas con arreglo a los dividendos siempre y con relación a toda la historia de la acción?


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Fuera de IAG, no he podido con los nervios...... es increible, cuando voy palmando un 4% mantengo pensando o esperando que suba, pero cuando sube un 3.5% no soy capaz de aguantar y me pongo mas nervioso.... es que no estoy acostumbrado.
> Ahora a aguantar mis TR hasta los 31



Enfermedad muy extendida.
Si le sirve de consuelo a mi me pasa lo mismo


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

Brisa de optimismo...

Toros por todas partes...

Siemprealcista...


Hachazo en la frente en forma de vela roja y a la cama sin cenar 

Se mosquea:

_Sospechoso. Primero lanzan el rumor de que el dato era mucho mejor de lo esperado, y luego sale muy malo. ¿Es que alguien sabía el dato y ha jugado con eso? Yo no lo descartaría...aunque sean AAA_

:XX::XX:

Vamos que iba largo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Al final he escapado vivo y con beneficios, pírricos pero escapado. Fijo que ahora se dispara pabajo y se me queda cara tonto. Veré como se desarrolla el valor hoy....

últimas 4 con beneficios. He de parar esta semana....quizas sea lo mejor....¿podré?

edito :XX: no pude y palmé, toca el SL y se da la vuelta :XX:. Voy a hacer números porque me he dado cuenta que no estoy haciendo ciertas cosas del todo bien en cuestion de moneimanachmen.


----------



## tortilla (19 Ene 2012)

Yo he abierto cortos en sp500, el sl mas o menos de puede apreciar en la gráfica. 


Los 131x han llegado, y el sistema indica cortos, rezaremos al dios blaugrana.


----------



## Seren (19 Ene 2012)

Y como siempre el euro subiendo cuando suben las bolsas, la misma cantinela de siempre….

Cada vez más convencido que los gobernantes europeos son idiotas. Y mientras los yanquis llevándose la pasta. Pero si ya se ha comprobado por activa o por pasiva que no hay inflación, no haaaaaaaaaaaaaay inflacioooooon, no la hay!! Repitamos todos juntos señores del incompetentes del BCE: ¡no haaaaaay inflación, nunca la habido ni antes ni ahora desde que esta el euro!. ¡ Cuando demonios ha sido un problema, se han tomado medidas contra algo que nunca ha existido y se sigue haciendo! La media de la eurozona rondará el 2% en toda la década y Alemania ni llegará al 1,5%. Hasta que no llegas a un 6% ni es considerado problema, es todo una tomadura de pelo lo del BCE, una maldita broma.

¿Y ahora? Lo que hay ahora en la periferia es una deflación de cojnes., no digamos en lo inmobiliario. ¿por qué narices no cae el euro a 0,8 como en 2001 que es cuando empezó a circular?, ¿¿por qué señor por qué??¿¿ por qué no ha caído como las bolsas?? 
Pues muy sencillo, porque desde el otro lado del charco nos la están metiendo doblada, papelitos para todos y además sin inflación porque se la tragan los bric a cambio de que tengan trabajo,y de paso atrayendo el dinero europeo. Y ante la estupidez europea de mirar anonadados sin enterarse. 

Cuando el problema es la deuda la solución es dar seguridad de que hay dinero: atre inversiones y mejor para las empresas, para el trabajo, para la deuda, y en la bolsa se refleja subiendo. Mientras, aquí se habla de Grecia, de ruina, de una quita del 60 % y España y demás monigotes por el mismo camino. Si se deja subir al euro no se saldrá del hoyo. Crecimiento de la eurozona para el año que viene 0 patatero, y una inflacion 0 también ¡toma ya!


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes, !Como está esto de complicado! El Dax funcionando bien a las 10 de la mañana haciendo techo y disparado para abajo, sin llegar a suelo pero cerquita.

Al que le tocaba estar intratable hoy al IBEX, todo el día metido en canales superiores y sin acertar ni una. 

El dax en techo de canal superior ahora mismo, una posible oportunidad de cortos


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2012)

Buffet libre dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.
> Se presenta una nueva gacela.
> Despues de mucho tiempo leyendoos y un poco de papertrading, por fin me decidi a perder dinero real en la bolsa.
> No creo que pueda aportar mucho dado mi desconocimiento pero solo queria pasarme para dar las gracias a los que haceis posible este hilo por vuestros consejos, formacion e informaciones que dais de forma desinteresada.
> ...



La tiene hoy con volumen y superando los 100. Está en modo "rocket" por lo que se auguran plusvis buenas. Ya sabe, stop loss y a dejar correr las ganancias.

Así las tengo yo pero con un SL dinámico.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los hoteles ayer subieron +5% ,hoy llevan +2,7%
> Posiblemente en 2,5 hagan una pausa pero si vuelve ha haber rumores de opa ......terminamos en los 2,8
> Yo de todas formas en 2,5 ya pondria seguramente el SP mental
> Ahora vendran bajadas y subidas entorno al 2,4 y 2,5 altas debidas a la confusion



Gastate las plusvis del otro día .... en Prisa. El bid es muy relevante (mucho más que el ask) y las multiplicarás cual guru del private equity. Ya estás avisado ::


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> cómo ve Netflix Sr.Janus?



Vengo de un viaje y según leo, contesto.

Netflix va como un tiro, en plan rocket y debería llegar a los 115 al menos. Pero como valor "nervioso" que es ............. paracaidas hasta para entrar al baño.


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, !Como está esto de complicado! El Dax funcionando bien a las 10 de la mañana haciendo techo y disparado para abajo, sin llegar a suelo pero cerquita.
> 
> Al que le tocaba estar intratable hoy al IBEX, todo el día metido en canales superiores y sin acertar ni una.
> 
> El dax en techo de canal superior ahora mismo, una posible oportunidad de cortos




::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

janus dijo:


> gastate las plusvis del otro día .... En prisa. El bid es muy relevante (mucho más que el ask) y las multiplicarás cual guru del private equity. Ya estás avisado ::



*reincidente!*


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2012)

Cierro Netflix con 10$ por título. Cumplo mi objetivo y los siguientes 10$ por título que se los lleve el mercado. Es un buen dinero a sumar a lo de ayer en NH.

Seguimos con Patriots y con ganas de aligerar la cartera de inversión que la tengo muy muy en el long side, y una parte muy relevante de ella en esa dirección. Disminución de riesgos.


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

Ese Ibex casi en 8600....es el último bastión. Eso si me lo esperaba como dije hace dos días, lo que me tiene desconcertado son los alemanes.


----------



## Janus (19 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *reincidente!*



:XX: le aconsejo. Yo aún no tengo señal de entrar, pero está cerca de darse.

MAS DE MEDIO MILLON DE TITULOS APOSTADOS EN 0,69 Y 0,695.


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> Canal Principal: 8.474-8.408
> 
> ...




Lo que puse hace dos días. Los dos índices en el techo trimestral, en el dax equivocado el timing y como he dicho totalmente desquiciado al alza, tercera jornada con el indicador de caídas echando chispas....::


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

Repetido lo borro


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2012)

los banquitos bbva y san subiendo un 5% :Aplauso:

tef solo un 1% y poco continuamos parapetados en tef con moderadas plusvalias


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

La tendencia de fondo es alcista, pero el recorte debería de llegar. Bueno llegará cuando menos se lo espere...

Dos fosos para pepones construidos en sendos días y se han ido al traste.


----------



## faraico (19 Ene 2012)

Como era??

Ah,si...."El bajar no se va a acabar!!"

Joder con pepon....:ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> :XX: le aconsejo. Yo aún no tengo señal de entrar, pero está cerca de darse.
> 
> MAS DE MEDIO MILLON DE TITULOS APOSTADOS EN 0,69 Y 0,695.



Cautela. 360k€ los pone el señor ghkghk, los retira para comprale un caprichito a su amiga







y la acción se mete una _jostia _buena.

No olvidemos que Prisa es


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los banquitos bbva y san subiendo un 5% :Aplauso:
> 
> tef solo un 1% y poco continuamos parapetados en tef con moderadas plusvalias



Humildemente hoy no dice nada de el rally bajista ¿no?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Humildemente hoy no dice nada de el rally bajista ¿no?



La humildad no va a parar.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Humildemente hoy no dice nada de el rally bajista ¿no?



esta todo previsto , ya entre mas temprano a decir que mañana por ser vencimiento lo pueden seguir manipulando al alza 

vean un grafico de san las gacelas entrando a lo bestia  

tranquilidad amijos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo previsto , *ya entre *mas temprano a decir que mañana por ser vencimiento lo pueden seguir manipulando al alza
> 
> vean un grafico de san las gacelas entrando a lo bestia
> 
> tranquilidad amijos



¿Hablando de usted mismo en primera persona?
Diga la verdad, se está poniendo nervioso.... :cook:


:XX:


o


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo previsto , ya entre mas temprano a decir que mañana por ser vencimiento lo pueden seguir manipulando al alza
> 
> vean un grafico de san las gacelas entrando a lo bestia
> 
> tranquilidad amijos



Que si, que si, que baja un día y se pone como el gran ejperto especulador, capaz de decir que usemos la cabeza. Ahora sube por encima de los máximos de ayer y paciencia.

Yo acierto, como en el caso del Ibex y vale he tenido un acierto, meto la pata en el Dax, lo asumo sin problemas y lo reconozco aquí.

Así se consigue mas credibilidad y no convertirse en la mascota del hilo.


----------



## muertoviviente (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que si, que si, que baja un día y se pone como el gran ejperto especulador, capaz de decir que usemos la cabeza. Ahora sube por encima de los máximos de ayer y paciencia.
> 
> Yo acierto, como en el caso del Ibex y vale he tenido un acierto, meto la pata en el Dax, lo asumo sin problemas y lo reconozco aquí.
> 
> Así se consigue mas credibilidad y no convertirse en la mascota del hilo.



¿ maximos de ayer ? muertoviviente ya canto la entrada y el sl , por cierto no en ibex sino en tef , de que maximos habla ustec 8:


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> valientes gacelas , *comprando en lo mas alto* :XX: justo antes de la caida , sera mejor que tengan temor y liquiden esos largos porque el largamente esperado BIG GUANO a llegado



Ayer a las 15.35 ibex sobre los 8470....)


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cautela. 360k€ los pone el señor ghkghk, los retira para comprale un caprichito a su amiga
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En dias como hoy a uno le da por recordar el dia de autos, donde movi yo solito la accion de Bankinter comprando y vendiendo unas 20.000 acciones a mercado cuando estaba.... a ¡¡¡¡3.53!!!! Como ha subido la hija de perra. Y que maravilla hubiera sido mantenerlas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En dias como hoy a uno le da por recordar el dia de autos, donde movi yo solito la accion de Bankinter comprando y vendiendo unas 20.000 acciones a mercado cuando estaba.... a ¡¡¡¡3.53!!!! Como ha subido la hija de perra. Y que maravilla hubiera sido mantenerlas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Y yo que cuando he empezado a leer creí que iba contar batallitas con la moza.... *liante!*


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ayer a las 15.35 ibex sobre los 8470....)



Para MV no suponen mayor problema 100 puntos....


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Humildemente hoy no dice nada de el rally bajista ¿no?



Me parece que al final acertará pero más por insistencia que por tener razón 

Hale, vamos con el percal diario.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy el volumen ha sido algo más bajo que en los últimos días aunque sigue siendo bastante alto para lo que es habitual. La mañana ha sido más bien lateral pero por la tarde se han acelerado las ventas aunque no se haya notado mucho en el precio. 

Como seguimos en semana de vencimiento insisto en que estos informes hay que tomarlos con pinzas, lo digo porque hoy he visto a alguien quejarse unas páginas más atrás.

Las operaciones destacadas del día han sido:

- Venta de 487 contratos al empezar la sesión en 8460.
- Compra de 761 contratos a las 15:05 en 8555.
- Venta de 801 contratos a las 15:10 en 8565.
- Venta de 708 contratos a las 16:20 en 8540.

En subasta han comprado 78 contratos.

En resumen, yo diría que hoy han estado distribuyendo durante las subidas, especialmente tras el dato importante del día. Tenemos un saldo vendedor importante, una subasta compradora y precio arriba del todo, bien pegado a a máximos.

Para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana, ya saben que esta información no es muy confiable ahora, mañana ya empezaré con el contrato del mes que viene y tendré datos más fiables.


----------



## The Hellion (19 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues les traigo este informe recién salido sobre las eléctricas alemanas

Pressure mounts on German government over energy shift | Reuters

Creciente presión sobre el gobierno alemán a causa del cambio de política de energía

Siemens calcula que el coste del abandono de la energía nuclear ascenderá a 1,7 billones de euros. 
La incertidumbre es un obstáculo para la inversión en redes y plantas eléctricas. 
Se necesita legislación congruente para integrar las renovables. 



Spoiler



Tras haber decretado el abandono de la energía nuclear, el gobierno alemán tiene que diseñar nuevas medidas para que el cambio funcione, indicaron los ejecutivos del sector eléctrico el jueves. 

El cambio de política energética es una decisión política que no se basa en un concepto técnico, indicó Stephan Reimell, consejero delegado de GE Energy Germany. "Estoy muy preocupado porque nos estamos quedando sin tiempo". 

Una vez que las 17 centrales nucleares queden desconectadas (antes de 2022), uno de los principales retos será sustituir la electricidad económica con plena disponibilidad por energía renovable, que por naturaleza es imprevisible. 

El Ministro de Economía Philipp Roesler, que participó en la conferencia anual sobre energía celebrada en Berlín esta semana, afirmó que el cambio de energía era una tarea que debían compartir la administración y la industria. 

"Cuando haya un plan, no será tarea de la administración comenzar la construcción, será tarea de la economía libre", afirmó Roesler. 

Sin embargo, los líderes sectoriales indicaron que debe haber más incentivos para invertir en plantas eléctricas de gas que garanticen el suministro cuando la climatología sea poco favorable para la generación solar o eólica, o para cuando la industria y los consumidores necesiten más energía. 

ARGUMENTOS DE INVERSIÓN

La decisión de Alemania de abandonar la energía nuclear tras el desastre de Fukushima socavó los beneficios de las eléctricas, enojó a las empresas eléctricas de países vecinos y sembró el desconcierto entre los inversores. 

A la industria le preocupan los subsidios descontrolados de nuevos nichos como la energía solar, la pérdida de relevancia de los modelos de negocio tradicionales y la lucha soterrada que se aprecia entre los ministros de medio ambiente y energía, para decidir quién lleva la voz cantante. 

"Nadie sabe cómo será el mix de energía en el futuro", afirma Serge Colle, director de energía y concesionarias de servicios públicos de la unidad alemana de Accenture. 

"Es responsabilidad de los políticos definir objetivos concretos y crear las condiciones para que las inversiones, sobre todo el suministro de base, sean las adecuadas.

Una solución para incentivar las inversiones sería la de poner en práctica pagos por capacidad que garantizasen ingresos a los operadores por proporcionar electricidad de apoyo en stand-by. También es necesario remodelar la infraestructura de red para transportar la energía verde hasta los consumidores. 

El CEO de RWE, Grossmann, declaró que se necesitan más inversiones en red de alta tensión, área en la que se ha avanzado poco, por la legislación poco clara y por la oposición ciudadana. 

Muchos ejecutivos de las eléctricas mostraron su descontento por el hecho de que se destinen miles de millones de euros a la creación de una estructura de generación de electricidad descentralizada, en vez de a financiar la infraestructura de redes. 

El CEO de Verbio sugirió que el banco público KfW podría proporcionar parte de la inversión necesaria para que el cambio de política energética diese resultado. 

"Es necesario que el estado comparta ciertos riesgos", afirmó. 

De todas formas, las principales concesionarias alemanas E.ON, RWE, EnBW y Vattenfall Europe, deberían mantener una función esencial a la hora de dirigir la transformación, afirmó Colle, el consultor de Accenture. 

"Tienen la dimensión necesaria para organizar la nueva agregación y asignación del suministro eléctrico, para promover la innovación y para organizar los nuevos estándares tecnológicos", afirmó. En su opinión, esas son las tras cuestiones esenciales para que el cambio de estrategia tenga éxito.



En el spoiler he traducido lo esencial del informe. El resumen: Fraü Merkel la lió parda y 

[YOUTUBE]O3VO5Q9wzVw[/YOUTUBE]

Y prometo que no más fundamentales en una temporada.


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo que cuando he empezado a leer creí que iba contar batallitas con la moza.... *liante!*



No sabia que le interesaran... Pida por esa boquita! Algo en especial?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sabia que le interesaran... Pida por esa boquita! Algo en especial?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Lo mismo que las historias tipo: "_y si no hubiese vendido_" 

Por otro lado, ¿Os habéis dado cuenta que a la mayoría del hilo le está yendo bien con sus hinberzione?, al menos es la impresión que me dá. Ya sabéis, ahora activarán modo max-pain. 

Hablando del SP, Hacendado me hallé con que lo subieran a 1306, pues ellos dale, pá arriba. Con dos cojones. :Aplauso: 

¿Sr. Atman sigue dentro?


----------



## vmmp29 (19 Ene 2012)

la subida de vla banca me parece sospechosa, no obstante si sobrepasa los 8800 largos y me juego mañana un gap bajista y lo más probable::
¿ el indicador IF? que dice


----------



## Burbujilimo (19 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿Os habéis dado cuenta que a la mayoría del hilo le está yendo bien con sus hinberzione?, al menos es la impresión que me dá. Ya sabéis, ahora activarán modo max-pain.



Yo estoy palmando pasta like a champion (entré en perdidas con una cagada en UNIPAPEL, me barrieron el SL). Pero claro, ando con la "L" de bebé gace*L*a y así me va.

Pero vamos, son perdidas asumibles, un 4% sobre el total de lo que tenía destinado a invertir, y sólo he entrado con unos pocos ahorros. Para aprender. Es la tarifa del curso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Yo estoy palmando pasta like a champion (entré en perdidas con una cagada en UNIPAPEL, me barrieron el SL). Pero claro, ando con la "L" de bebé gace*L*a y así me va.
> 
> Pero vamos, son perdidas asumibles, un 4% sobre el total de lo que tenía destinado a invertir, y sólo he entrado con unos pocos ahorros. Para aprender. Es la tarifa del curso.



Si yo le contara....


----------



## ghkghk (19 Ene 2012)

Hellion, a mi me interesan los fundamentales. Al final, si una empresa gana 392,083,868,018 euros, sube si o si. Me dan lo mismo los cortos, los logaritmos y los fibos. Esa empresa sube.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hellion, a mi me interesan los fundamentales. Al final, si una empresa gana 392,083,868,018 euros, sube si o si. Me dan lo mismo los cortos, los logaritmos y los fibos. Esa empresa sube.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Lo mismo digo, que no todos sabemos tirar líneas o desarrollar IAs ganaeuros


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hellion, a mi me interesan los fundamentales. Al final, si una empresa gana 392,083,868,018 euros, sube si o si. Me dan lo mismo los cortos, los logaritmos y los fibos. Esa empresa sube.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk





aksarben dijo:


> Lo mismo digo, que no todos sabemos tirar líneas o desarrollar IAs ganaeuros



Pero que fauna hay por aqui.... ::

edito: Aqui solo gana euros el sr. MV, los demás somos bots de Calopez.


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edito: Aqui solo gana euros el sr. MV, los demás somos bots de Calopez.



Eso se da por sobreentendido xD


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora del navio nh

Jueves,19 de Enero

La entrada en la tripulacion del asesor frances,antiguo presidente de una presunta opeadora,nos hace pensar que pueda haber algun tipo de interes por la nave ,sea fusionarla o participar en la nave
Esto es lo que realmente ha animado las subidas,controladas para que no se dispare de golpe el precio
Pareceria que los chinos ya estan olvidados y perdidos,craso error ,ningun chino se va de España dejando 15 millones y haciendo el chino
Algo se trama por el Claver,o bien esta jugando con las dos barajas,la francesa y la china
o algo hay
Muy pronto se desvelara la trama 
Veremos subidas poco a poco hasta que estalle alguna noticia bomba,o bien hay fusiones con ACCOR o algo o bien entran los chinos y esto es un pique
Tambien puede ser que salga el asesor frances dentro de un mes y se joda el asunto
,de todas formas el valor objetivo esta cerca de 3 como poco y merece la pena mantenerlas en cartera hasta los 2,8

Saludos marineros
Buenas plusvalias os esperan mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

NH Hoteles: "China no es un mercado que esté en nuestra prioridad" - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> la subida de vla banca me parece sospechosa, no obstante si sobrepasa los 8800 largos y me juego mañana un gap bajista y lo más probable::
> ¿ el indicador IF? que dice



95.1%

Desde que se puso en niveles peligrosos ha tirado 80 puntos arriba.

(Este indicador funciona a precio de cierre, los movimientos intradía pasa de ellos.)


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria, la tendencia dices que es alcista, pero en que plazo?? se decia que estamos en una tendencia global bajista, ahi mi duda.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> NH Hoteles: "China no es un mercado que esté en nuestra prioridad" - elEconomista.es



Por supuesto,nosotros no tenemos nada que hacer en China,es otro planeta
pero la diversificacion china en España y el resto del mundo les seria facilitado
por nh cuando participara en ella
Hubieran entrado en Europa y el resto del mundo,es una inversion para entrar en
el mercado europeo
Sigo sin creer que pierdan 15 mm los chinos,lo siento


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pepitoria, la tendencia dices que es alcista, pero en que plazo?? se decia que estamos en una tendencia global bajista, ahi mi duda.



Hasta Mayo en mi opinión, sobre todo para el mercado usa,


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por supuesto,nosotros no tenemos nada que hacer en China,es otro planeta
> pero la diversificacion china en España y el resto del mundo les seria facilitado
> por nh cuando participara en ella
> Hubieran entrado en Europa y el resto del mundo,es una inversion para entrar en
> ...



Si sigue comprando deuda española en camiones esto se le queda como pagar un cubata 

Los chinos lo tienen atado y bien atado todo el tema del dinero


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Ene 2012)

Cierran Megaupload.com (Megavideo), uno de los portales más grandes de contenido compartido del mundo - elEconomista.es

..... .. .. . .::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Cierran Megaupload.com (Megavideo), uno de los portales más grandes de contenido compartido del mundo - elEconomista.es
> 
> ..... .. .. . .::::::


----------



## Adriangtir (19 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Cierran Megaupload.com (Megavideo), uno de los portales más grandes de contenido compartido del mundo - elEconomista.es
> 
> ..... .. .. . .::::::



No jodas, y que voy a hacer en mi poco tiempo libre??

Donde voy a ver big bang theory cuando quiera y sin anuncios??

Mi vida no tiene sentido...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Cierran Megaupload.com (Megavideo), uno de los portales más grandes de contenido compartido del mundo - elEconomista.es
> 
> ..... .. .. . .::::::



Me suena a trola o cabeza de turco, porque megaupload tenía el dominio registrado en Hong-Kong.

Aunque probablemente los servidores no estaban ahí.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Me suena a trola o cabeza de turco, porque megaupload tenía el dominio registrado en Hong-Kong.
> 
> Aunque probablemente los servidores no estaban ahí.



Investigación del FBI por piratería,...eso dicen

Ahora si sale la gente a las calles a manifestarse


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Cierran Megaupload.com (Megavideo), uno de los portales más grandes de contenido compartido del mundo - elEconomista.es
> 
> ..... .. .. . .::::::



COMO???

Ahora mismo voy a probarlo en mi web:tv.


Argggggggg:´(


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No jodas, y que voy a hacer en mi poco tiempo libre??
> 
> Donde voy a ver big bang theory cuando quiera y sin anuncios??
> 
> Mi vida no tiene sentido...



Y Modern Family, The Walking Dead... :ouch:


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Ene 2012)

Cual era la plataforma legal de series y vídeos que cotizaba en bolsa???? Nef... nosequee??

Llego la hora....... y el facebook no me va...... (estos úsanos no se están con chiquitas, que diferencias)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Vengo a salvaros del suicidio colectivo:
a) Ya abrirá un espabilao otra web similar con los mismos servicios con sede en juanlikistan del norte.
b) Poscomotoalavida, P2P.

No me lo agradezcais, mi número de cuenta es...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2012)

Menos mal que pude descargar todos los capítulos del Equipo A, bueno todos no, pero los que me faltan no estaban 

edito: tras el feo que le ha hecho hoy la wikipedia a la SOPA, tenían que poner alguna excusa para ello y este cierre es una cabeza de turco. Pero lo curioso es que por otra parte ya hay leyes que actúan contra la piratería, así que esto también es una razón para no aprobar SOPA.

En fin, mucho polítiqueo realmente.


----------



## dj-mesa (19 Ene 2012)

Netflix????..... que pepon esta


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2012)




----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


>



Nos salimos por arriba no compañero???

Los putos yankis estan de nuevo en maximos diarios y de 5 meses. No hay quien lo pare esto. Resignacion.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Ene 2012)

mulder dijo:


> menos mal que pude descargar todos los capítulos del equipo a, bueno todos no, pero los que me faltan no estaban



:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## Buffet libre (19 Ene 2012)

Ole las Netflix!!!!!! Mi primera incursion en la sabana y ya tengo para pipas. Muchas gracias de nuevo al Sr. Janus.
Perdon por la pregunta tonta de la semana pero como puedo dar las gracias a un mensaje que me guste?


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

Pincha abajo a la derecha donde pone gracias....


----------



## Buffet libre (19 Ene 2012)

??? abajo a la derecha solo aparece "citar" y "multi off". Lo mismo al ser nuevo no me lo permiten????


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2012)

Sé que tengo pendiente algunos deberes, pero eso más adelante que quiero que salga algo decente, pues pienso que aclararía conceptos muy importantes. Mientras:

BBVA:







Alejando el gráfico hasta el punto en que 10, 15 o 20 céntimos son irrelevantes, la perspectiva adquiere un tono distinto.


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

Buffet libre dijo:


> ??? abajo a la derecha solo aparece "citar" y "multi off". Lo mismo al ser nuevo no me lo permiten????



En el primer mensaje de la página , a veces la publicidad tapa "Gracias" pero esta al ladito de Citar , multiof y a la derecha Gracias


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

Sr. Janus, que muchas thaks por las Netflix, 

Usted de que gremio es? de los coches, de las ginebras de las titis, o del furbol.
Lo pregunto para poder darle unas Thaks mas adornadas.

De momento como anticipo le pongo un gato, que tb parece ser símbolo del for, ( sera por el latún)


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

Mister Claca, me tiene usted abducida.
Entiendo que seguimos bajistas, que no hay que ser miope, que estamos tan famélicos que nos conformamos con dos miguitas de pan, pero que no hay que fiarse del chulibex, ni dejarse seducir por cantos de sirena.

Apruebo?, Notable quizás




Claca dijo:


> Sé que tengo pendiente algunos deberes, pero eso más adelante que quiero que salga algo decente, pues pienso que aclararía conceptos muy importantes. Mientras:
> 
> BBVA:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mulder (19 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:



Todos tenemos debilidades de juventud


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mister Claca, me tiene usted abducida.
> Entiendo que seguimos bajistas, que no hay que ser miope, que estamos tan famélicos que nos conformamos con dos miguitas de pan, pero que no hay que fiarse del chulibex, ni dejarse seducir por cantos de sirena.
> 
> Apruebo?, Notable quizás



Sí 

Básicamente, lo que comentaba estos días. En escala mensual un escape en falso por encima de los 8.800 no tendría la más mínima repercusión y sí, en cambio, produciría un daño inmenso. Para consolidar un giro hay que dejar tiempo al precio, sin prisas. Si realmente vamos a estar pepones, cosa que dudo en estos momentos, habrá tiempo de sobras para incorporarse al movimiento.


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

Subida de ultima hora en usa para hacer aun mas pupa.

Cierre en maximos diarios, parapetandose. Esto es un no parar.


----------



## Claca (19 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, sobre IAG, que yo no la veía con ganas de romper la resistencia (1,86), y finalmente lo ha hecho, tiene ahora un objetivo en los 2,03, creo recordar, pero no tengo la plataforma abierta y no puedo asegurarlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

Que velas más agradables en el after


----------



## FranR (19 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Subida de ultima hora en usa para hacer aun mas pupa.
> 
> Cierre en maximos diarios, parapetandose. Esto es un no parar.



Mira las velas de últimos minutos en sp 4 puntos en 2 minutos abajo...y el euro-dólar....


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

Están esperando a los resultados de Intel


----------



## diosmercado (19 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Están esperando a los resultados de Intel



Cuando se publican??? lo siento, hoy he estado muy desconectado.


----------



## pipoapipo (19 Ene 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XGrPzATiVtE[/YOUTUBE]

el S&P parece q este funcionando con duracell...... y dura y dura


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Cuando se publican??? lo siento, hoy he estado muy desconectado.



En un rato


----------



## bertok (19 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mira las velas de últimos minutos en sp 4 puntos en 2 minutos abajo...y el euro-dólar....



Huele a mandrilada ::

Parece claro que el próximo tirón, al alza o a la baja, será el bueno.

Vayan poniéndose el caso. El viaje será apasionante.


----------



## tortilla (19 Ene 2012)

Largos, largos largos que te pillo.






Ostia terrible abajo. See ya.


----------



## aksarben (19 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:



Hoyga, que es una gran serie de nuestra infancia :S


----------



## Pepitoria (19 Ene 2012)

Esperando a intel...

Google decepciona con sus resultados aunque ganó un 6% más en el último trimestre - elEconomista.es

Dejándose el 8%


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Ene 2012)

Oh Gran Profeta, medite y escriba las leyes con inspiración
Las prisas las carga el demonio. 

Ah! y no se lo tome como una obligación, si le apetece lo hace. Si no, postee una foto de una tipa con poca ropa en compensación


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (19 Ene 2012)

Abertis, sigue bajo las premisas, no pierde la directriz, la media de 20 sesiones y mientras no se atreva a perder el mínimo del segundo alcista, sigue con su objetivo.





Buena pinta hacia el objetivo del doble suelo perfecto que hizo.
Muy cansado, nada más.
Bueno, sí, os pregunto por una entrada de mi blog que realicé (aquí colgé el mismo gráfico entonces, pero no me pongo a buscarlo) el 27/11 CABALAS ESPECULATIVAS: MOMENTO DE LA VERDAD EN EUR/DOLAR E IBEX (pero antes un pull pequeño) (el blog menos visitado de la red, pero que se me sirve como base de datos para mi ienso:ienso
Pensais que nos vamos a una tercera estructura en vez desde el 61,8%, desde el 38,2% que serían los 8700 y pico y que coincide con la MM200? me temo que si bajamos de 6700-6600, nos piramos a los 5800-5600


----------



## Ajetreo (19 Ene 2012)

La autentica V


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Abertis, sigue bajo las premisas, no pierde la directriz, la media de 20 sesiones y mientras no se atreva a perder el mínimo del segundo alcista, sigue con su objetivo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues yo, lo reviso 3-4 veces por semanao

¿quién es serpiente? tú............


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

El SP está muy alcista y detrás de él van el resto de índices, igual que detrás de él irán cuando toque bajar.

No tiene sentido empecinarse en algo diferente a lo que se vé con los ojos .... porque suele suponer perderse un gran movimiento. Mientras suba con fuerza, hay que estar ahí pero es no quita tener precaución. Se debe trabajar por objetivos y utilizar stop loss. Por improbable que parezca, una vuelta ahora haría mucha daño a quién no lleve la protección necesaria.

Queda por resolver temás técnicos y hay resistencias cerca. Esto no es subir y subir sin parar .... ni bajar y bajar sin parar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

NO suelo hacerlo, pero me he puesto a leer otros hilos del burbuja, menudo coñazo. El unico que se salva de momento es el http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/278485-truco-para-que-te-respondan-las-chicas-del-badoo.html#post5639341. 

A ver si mañana peponea y se pasa MR para augurar los 10200....


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Hoy estoy vago, así que no personalizo la entrada para el chat y pego directamente del blog.....


Niveles Indices 20 de diciembre
Antes de dar los niveles del día un apunte: El día 16 expuse mi visión trimestral en este blog y respecto al IBEX, este fue el escenario planteado

"El Ibex tiene un recorrido al alza hasta los 8610. Así que en el corto plazo, al menos el Ibex debe escalar un poco antes de sufrir una caída, que ahora mismo no debe ir más allá de los 7890. Hablo a 15 sesiones vista. Trimestre bajista, con cierre en los 7800."

Pues bien ya estamos aquí, ahora veremos si la predicción es buena o tenemos que cambiarnos el chip. Se está hablando de los 8800 como nivel importante para tener un rally alcista con cierta consistencia: Vistas a medio plazo de los 5 dígitos.

El Dax, pese a haber fallado el timing, lo tenemos también en el techo de canal

Esto fue lo expuesto aquí el 16

"Cierre trimestre del Dax: 5.560
Subida hasta los 6400 (en esa zona tendremos que hablar de nuevo) trás bajar hacia los 5800 en el retroceso que tendremos a corto plazo, igual que en el IBEX."

Los dos índices en resistencias muy importantes. Ahora en mi opinión, nos jugamos la tendencia a medio. Atentos a sus pantallas.

IBEX:

Canal Principal: 8.641-8.589

Nivel inferior: 8.552.8.508

El ibex(pese a lo dicho anteriormente) tiene potencial alcista a corto plazo, aunque voto por las caídas de momento.

DAX

Canal Principal: 6.409-6.304
Nivel inferior: 6.181 (Nivel relevante)

El Dax sigue con tendencia bajista a corto.

Suerte y plusvis.


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NO suelo hacerlo, pero me he puesto a leer otros hilos del burbuja, menudo coñazo. El unico que se salva de momento es el http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/278485-truco-para-que-te-respondan-las-chicas-del-badoo.html#post5639341.
> 
> A ver si mañana peponea y se pasa MR para augurar los 10200....



Leche me iba a acostar y ahora me voy a tener que meter en ese hilo...:baba::baba:


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy estoy vago, así que no personalizo la entrada para el chat y pego directamente del blog.....
> 
> 
> Niveles Indices 20 de diciembre
> ...



Creo que tienes razón. El DAX está pegado a una resistencia que no es menor porque coincide que fué la trampa alcista que tanto daño hizo hace meses. Fué una jugada muy de poker y dejaron despojos por doquier. Ahora debe refrendarla aunque solamente sea en el corto plazo. Yo por eso ya ando corto ahí. En cuanto se ponga la operación a favor, stop loss en el punto de entrada y a mirar.

El peligro es que el SP manda y manda sin miramientos. Tampoco le viene mal corregir un poquito.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Pues el dax parece que le ha molado eso de peponear y se está marcando unas velitas en minutos muy majas...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues yo, lo reviso 3-4 veces por semanao
> 
> ¿quién es serpiente? tú............



Si (entretenida película de Kurt Russell)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> NO suelo hacerlo, pero me he puesto a leer otros hilos del burbuja, menudo coñazo. El unico que se salva de momento es el http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/278485-truco-para-que-te-respondan-las-chicas-del-badoo.html#post5639341.
> 
> A ver si mañana peponea y se pasa MR para augurar los 10200....



Ese me interesa..:rolleye:


----------



## LOLO08 (20 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Fuera de IAG, no he podido con los nervios...... es increible, cuando voy palmando un 4% mantengo pensando o esperando que suba, pero cuando sube un 3.5% no soy capaz de aguantar y me pongo mas nervioso.... es que no estoy acostumbrado.
> Ahora a aguantar mis TR hasta los 31



Utiliza los stops profits...Hay que dejar correr las ganancias y por otro lado cortar las perdidas.

Si no cumpres esta regla de oro serás pasto quemado en la sabana gaceril


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2012)

Por fin un poco de ortodoxia en este hilo. A ver si toman nota...




Ajetreo dijo:


> La autentica V


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por fin un poco de ortodoxia en este hilo. A ver si toman nota...



Joven, hoy caemos o no?

Estoy a expensas de que esto se desmorone pero si su maquina dice que tenemos un nivel por arriba me acojonaré bastante :cook:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Este año hay elecciones en USA, y ya en agosto pasado se comentaba por aquí que eso tendría consecuencias. Según se dijo, lo más probable era un debilitamiento del dolar provocado por una última expansión monetaria que cebase la economía para reducir el paro. Con lo que no se contó es con la máquina de machacar el euro que iban a poner en marcha los usanos, que les ha permitido generar la tormenta perfecta de subida de la bolsa y subida del dolar, con lo que aumenta la sensación de riqueza.
> 
> Que pueda o no durar más allá de este verano está por ver, pero por ahora, Mr. *ghkghk se lleva el premio al sabueso de tendencias a medio plazo.* Al final, va a acabar salvando los meñiques. :XX:




Igual más que sabueso, es que tengo info de las altas instancias... El otro día recomendaba abrir un videoclub y ZAS, ya no hay megavideo... Reflexionen sobre ello.


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joven, hoy caemos o no?
> 
> Estoy a expensas de que esto se desmorone pero si su maquina dice que tenemos un nivel por arriba me acojonaré bastante :cook:




Si va a apostar Ud. por caídas, yo no abriría cortos hasta haber tocado la zona del 6460. Más que nada por evitar sustos gacelérrimos...


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Igual más que sabueso, es que tengo info de las altas instancias... El otro día recomendaba abrir un videoclub y ZAS, ya no hay megavideo... Reflexionen sobre ello.



Me parece usted un cachondo mental, salir de copas con usted tiene que ser cuanto menos entretenido...


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me parece usted un cachondo mental, salir de copas con usted tiene que ser cuanto menos entretenido...




Hembras se nos acercarían, desde luego...


----------



## tortilla (20 Ene 2012)

Sp500


Dax


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Sr. Tortilla, disculpe las molestias, en el Dax al tocar el nivel 61,8 se supone que retrocederá, no?

Si no retrocede el objetivo es cerrar la estructura en el 100%?

Me pierdo con estos "dibujitos", "me se" da mejor tirar lineas a ver que sucede XD


----------



## tortilla (20 Ene 2012)

Mi IT [indicador Tortilla] también esta muy juguetón con los cortos en el dax. En el sp500 directamente ayer salto el indicador de tomar cortos. En el dax, si bien se ha activado, luego ha deshecho la operativa. 

Como lo diría, esta mauro mauro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (20 Ene 2012)

Sacyr cumplió el objetivo del doble suelo en 3,6, activado en 3,7 con objetivo en 3,8 (vuelta a cortos otra vez).


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ene 2012)

TR cayendo, a ver si recupera y salgo en los 31...
cambiando de tema ayer disfruté como un enano (recuerdos de infancia)viendo el preestreno de BUNRAKU.... a quien le haya gustado SIN CITY, Bruce Lee y Bud Spencer juntos, se la recomiendo....


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

Pues Lángaro, tiene una pinta mala, mala...


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Prisa, sigue habiendo cada vez más y más bid. No es descartable un pepinazo.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2012)

Sr Votin 

¿Dónde dormiremos hoy en la ancestral China, en la bella Francia o debajo de un puente?


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, sigue habiendo cada vez más y más bid. No es descartable un pepinazo.



Comienza la cuenta atrás?
:baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

*EON *a corto plazo







Pregunto, ¿se ha activado ese 2º impulso bajista al haber sido penetrado al mínimo del anterior impulso?

Podría ser oportunidad de cortos, a ojodebuencubero rr 5:1


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Prisa, ya está en modo pepinazo parece. Próximos minutos son importantes para ver si tiene continuidad.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, ya está en modo pepinazo parece. Próximos minutos son importantes para ver si tiene continuidad.



Pero la relación compra / venta ha cambiado ( según lo que yo veo)


----------



## darwinn (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *EON *a corto plazo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo también veo cortos en EON, aunque gané bastante ayer con ella primero a corto y luego a largo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

Y a la que le tengo unas ganas es a infineon....
No, es inquina, eso inquina.
No hay nada más placentero que ganar pasta a corto con una empresa a la que se le tiene inquina. ::


----------



## pipoapipo (20 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hembras se nos acercarían, desde luego...



pero usted no tenia novia? ienso: parece q como en bolsa, diversifica los riesgos :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

Como aguanta el ibex...

Como se notan los vencimientos


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como aguanta el ibex...
> 
> Como se notan los vencimientos



Pues yo hoy lo veo más dramatico que ayer, creo que hoy si tienen ganas de darse el paseo a los 7 miles, pero no le dejan (pobre).


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sr Votin
> 
> ¿Dónde dormiremos hoy en la ancestral China, en la bella Francia o debajo de un puente?



Ayer no lo comente,pero sucedio algo raro
No hubo ni recogida de cortos ni apuestas,se quedo plano
Hoy los grandes inversores parecen que estan fuera,y los pequeños estan realizando beneficios ante el fin de semana para cerrar posiciones
Los especuladores no dejan posiciones abiertas los viernes,posiblemente lleguemos a cerrar en 2,4 en la subasta final
Demasiadas emociones para una semana
Estoy mas atento de repsol,es una buena compañia para apostar a largo
siempre y cuando llegue a 21 o 20


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues yo hoy lo veo más dramatico que ayer, creo que hoy si tienen ganas de darse el paseo a los 7 miles, pero no le dejan (pobre).



A las 17:15h son los vencimientos para el índice

Lo van a tener clavado con 20 uñas hasta esa hora


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, ya está en modo pepinazo parece. Próximos minutos son importantes para ver si tiene continuidad.



Prisa es un truño de cuidado,te puedes quedar pillado y bien pillado
Las subidas son sin volumen,meramente ornamentales
Las bajadas si son a lo bestia,con volumen y sin freno


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pero usted no tenia novia? ienso: parece q como en bolsa, diversifica los riesgos :baba:




Nótese que no he dicho "nos acercaríamos", sino "se nos acercarían". Yo sólo tengo una mujer ideal, pero soy el ideal de muchas mujeres. )


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ene 2012)

weñjioñrtoñsdglsdk IAG en 2 skahfoñisadoifosi


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> weñjioñrtoñsdglsdk IAG en 2 skahfoñisadoifosi



Cualquier salida ganando dinero es buena,no llores
las compraras en 1,7  ( ...y te arrepentiras)
IAG es incomprensible


----------



## darwinn (20 Ene 2012)

pues yo me pongo corto en EON a 16,23. Vamos a ver


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> pues yo me pongo corto en EON a 16,23. Vamos a ver



Yo soy más conservador, hubiera elegido la zona de los 16,4x. Por los retrocesos fibo y tal.
Suerte!


----------



## darwinn (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo soy más conservador, hubiera elegido la zona de los 16,4x. Por los retrocesos fibo y tal.
> Suerte!



ya, podía haber esperado un poco. Tiene narices que no se había movido nada, y ha sido entrar yo y subir


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> ya, podía haber esperado un poco. Tiene narices que no se había movido nada, y ha sido entrar yo y subir



Eso siempre pasa 

Si no va muy apalancado podrá soportar el hipotético viaje a los 16.4x de este segundo impulso alcista.

Por mi que baje a plomo ya, que no quepa duda. Prefiero equivocarme y que un conforero gane pasta!


----------



## darwinn (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso siempre pasa
> 
> Si no va muy apalancado podrá soportar el hipotético viaje a los 16.4x de este segundo impulso alcista.
> 
> Por mi que baje a plomo ya, que no quepa duda. Prefiero equivocarme y que un conforero gane pasta!



no hay problema, aguanto a los 16,4 como un jabato


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cualquier salida ganando dinero es buena,no llores
> las compraras en 1,7  ( ...y te arrepentiras)
> IAG es incomprensible



si yo por lo que lloro es por mi cobardia y no saber aguantar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si yo por lo que lloro es por mi cobardia y no saber aguantar...



Trucos:

1) Seguir el precio ajustando el SP en soportes o resistencias. Esto es un arte que estoy tratando de desarrollar. Tiene su miga.
2) Si la posición es gorda, deshacer parte de ella y dejar al resto volar cual albo pegaso.

Sr. Darwinn, le actualizo el gráfico de *eon *para que lo considere si lo cree necesario.







edit: está habiendo bastante volumen en las caidas


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Trucos:
> 
> 1) Seguir el precio ajustando el SP en soportes o resistencias. Esto es un arte que estoy tratando de desarrollar. Tiene su miga.





Así que pegadito a las resistencias como una garrapata, ¿eh?







::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Así que pegadito a las resistencias como una garrapata, ¿eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...









<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/tGHUE2kpZRU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Srs. Ejpeculadores que pululan por el hilo, ¿hoy habrá movimiento de verdad?

Es que menudo día más aburrido, si no fuese por las ultimas presentaciones de los IRPF´s de mis clientes me hubiese ido al gym ya...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Srs. Ejpeculadores que pululan por el hilo, ¿hoy habrá movimiento de verdad?
> 
> Es que menudo día más aburrido, si no fuese por las ultimas presentaciones de los IRPF´s de mis clientes me hubiese ido al gym ya...



¿Noticia mamporrera al cierre?


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

Tengo unas ganas de pillar ya el ETF inverso del Stoxx... Empiezo a oler guano en el Dax.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

A las 13:00h sale de cuentas el Dax

¿Se marcara el oso guanoso unos bailes?
¿aparecerá MV auditándolo?


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A las 13:00h sale de cuentas el Dax
> 
> ¿Se marcara el oso guanoso unos bailes?
> *¿aparecerá MV auditándolo?*



Ayer pasó por el hilo?

O el 2% en verde le ha dejado un poco... escocido?


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

¿Largos?







Porque mirad a quien traemos...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

General Electric ganó 4.100 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - elEconomista.es

El mercado se lo toma mal


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> General Electric ganó 4.100 millones de dólares en el cuarto trimestre - elEconomista.es
> 
> El mercado se lo toma mal



No me extraña, yo el trimestre que no gano 5.000 millones de dolares estoy jodido.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

Menudo obus acaban de meter...


----------



## dj-mesa (20 Ene 2012)

?????? Dax... ROMPECORTOS


----------



## The Replicant (20 Ene 2012)

pa mi que el sr. pollastre ha entrao largo o algo


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

directivo AIG dijo:


> pa mi que el sr. pollastre ha entrao largo o algo



Algo así y seguramente fallo al poner los "0" de la operación.


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

Lo que han metido es canela fina...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ?????? Dax... ROMPECORTOS



parece que el de los 12.000 contratos del otro dia, ha vuelto a saludar a la grada y esta cabreada esta tirandole tomates y alcachofas en protesta.

en 5 min unos 12.000 contratos.

suerte que estaba barriendo el patio y regando las habas. :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)




----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> parece que el de los 12.000 contratos del otro dia, ha vuelto a saludar a la grada y esta cabreada esta tirandole tomates y alcachofas en protesta.
> 
> en 5 min unos 12.000 contratos.
> 
> suerte que estaba barriendo el patio y regando las habas. :fiufiu:



12.000 contratos comprados del tirón?

Se molesta en usar maquillaje o sale tal cual?

porque menudo viaje...

Por cierto, en € cuanto le ha costado crear la vela?


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 Ene 2012)

tiene algo usted con las Coreanas?????


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 12.000 contratos comprados del tirón?
> 
> Se molesta en usar maquillaje o sale tal cual?
> 
> ...



velas de 1 min: 1.300+700+700+700+4.700+2.000+...

eso da una vela de 15 min de 13.600 contratos. (lo "habitual" es velas de 4k a 5k) 

El maese seguro que lo sabe explicar mejor: Mr Pollastre!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> velas de 1 min: 1.300+700+700+700+4.700+2.000+...
> 
> eso da una vela de 15 min de 13.600 contratos. (lo "habitual" es velas de 4k a 5k)
> 
> El maese seguro que lo sabe explicar mejor: Mr Pollastre!!



Estará ensayando.....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

A ver si tiene que ver con los vencimientos


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver si tiene que ver con los vencimientos



un poco


----------



## pollastre (20 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> velas de 1 min: 1.300+700+700+700+4.700+2.000+...
> 
> eso da una vela de 15 min de 13.600 contratos. (lo "habitual" es velas de 4k a 5k)
> 
> El maese seguro que lo sabe explicar mejor: Mr Pollastre!!





Sooorpresas te da la vida (léase con música)

Ni me he enterado porque estaba fuera de la oficina (precisamente reunido con un nuevo clienteh inversoh...), pero el movimiento ha sido curiosote, como muestra el Thermal Anhal ( [c] GT ) :



+1200 Daxies netos, es el número que vuesas mercedes buscan.

_Nothing to write home about, though_ : obsérvese como el relevante rojo ha parado la increíble hostia, como un campeón... y como la susodicha parte desde la base establecida por los relevantes inferiores, en verde... vamos, todo según guión.

Si es que yalodecíalaAI ::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> un poco


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

bueno señores esto a sido un subir hasta los vencimientos , el ibex esta tan debil que solo a aguantado en la misma zona  

los indicadores estan requetecomprados y ya llevan asi un par de semanas , ademas si se fijan el dax esta justo en una resistencia importantisima , el sp500 chocando contra una bajista importante tambien y el ibex es una puta ... que se va pabajo en na 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

Dr. Pollastre, lo que parece es que uno que iba a corto se ha jinchado de comprar y ha dejado el balance en niveles gaceleros. ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

dax en 6400 con los indicadores requetecompraos lo llevan hacia la resistencia importantisima para los vencimientos y aqui nadie se da cuenta de la trampa tremenda :rolleye: 

por otro lado es logico que no se den cuenta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dax en 6400 con los indicadores requetecompraos lo llevan hacia la resistencia importantisima para los vencimientos y aqui nadie se da cuenta de la trampa tremenda :rolleye:
> 
> por otro lado es logico que no se den cuenta


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dax en 6400 con los indicadores requetecompraos lo llevan hacia la resistencia importantisima para los vencimientos y aqui nadie se da cuenta de la trampa tremenda :rolleye:
> 
> por otro lado es logico que no se den cuenta




Si esto fuera así de fácil ganaría dinero hasta mi abuela en bolsa... Y no lo hace, como tampoco usted.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

XD

Sr MV, porque tengo la impresión de que cada vez que le leo dice que lleva razón, aunque no haya sucedido nada??


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> XD
> 
> Sr MV, porque tengo la impresión de que cada vez que le leo dice que lleva razón, aunque no haya sucedido nada??



mientras uno este en plusvis , puede esperar perfectamente a que suceda el movimiento gordo  

por cierto estoy pensando que despues de una caida considerable vamos parriba , esta claro que la ue a implementado un QE a su manera y se viene loa segunda tanda y el QE3 USANO , en 6700 me pongo largo 8:


----------



## ghkghk (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mientras uno este en plusvis , puede esperar perfectamente a que suceda el movimiento gordo
> 
> por cierto estoy pensando que despues de una caida considerable vamos parriba , esta claro que la ue a implementado un QE a su manera y se viene loa segunda tanda y el QE3 USANO , en 6700 me pongo largo 8:




Los 6.700 del DAX serán buena señal de largos, sin duda.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los 6.700 del DAX serán buena señal de largos, sin duda.



:no: ibex amijo


----------



## The Hellion (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Mire, le regalo una firma, para que haga gala de su orgullo allí por donde vaya


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

Sr. Darwinn, creo que si no peta ahora, lo hará en la siguiende onda


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Mire, le regalo una firma, para que haga gala de su orgullo allí por donde vaya



Desde que te registraste en todo-bodas no paras con los glitterfies....


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Bueno, no se si ganaran dinero(yo poco) pero al menos me río un rato xd


----------



## The Hellion (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desde que te registraste en todo-bodas no paras con los glitterfies....



Y espera que empiece a recomendarle visillos a ghkghk


----------



## darwinn (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Darwinn, creo que si no peta ahora, lo hará en la siguiende onda



gracias, no sabe la tranquilidad que dan sus comentarios, parece que me llevan cogido de la mano para cruzar la calle :Aplauso:


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Ene 2012)

Venga Ibex tira parriba por tu madresita.


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Venga Ibex tira parriba por tu madresita.



Hoyga no jodamos que algunos vamos cortos ... Xd


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> gracias, no sabe la tranquilidad que dan sus comentarios, parece que me llevan cogido de la mano para cruzar la calle :Aplauso:



Hoyga, que llevo tirándo lineas poco. Y si estuviera convencido que va para abajo entraría (y lo diría). Mi plan inicial era que llegase al 62% fibo. Por el momento me mantengo al margen. Si pierde los 16.20 con fuerza dejaré que fluya la fuerza ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (20 Ene 2012)

GT, la foto del maese en sus epocas de camela es impagable.

:XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## VLADELUI (20 Ene 2012)

¿cortos? Ale ya tengo mas para aprender. Tenía que haber estudio otra cosa.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2012)

La primera vela del lunes a partir de las 9:35 anunciara el camino verdadero

Modo MV off


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

_Padentro _corto en Thyssenkrup 
entrada 21.105€ SL 21.24
Objetivo 20.57


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)

S&P dice que la prima de riesgo española está por encima de lo que corresponde a su 'rating' - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pero la relación compra / venta ha cambiado ( según lo que yo veo)



Está chutando bien pero hay que seguirla para salirse ante cualquier contratiempo. We know it.


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Prisa es un truño de cuidado,te puedes quedar pillado y bien pillado
> Las subidas son sin volumen,meramente ornamentales
> Las bajadas si son a lo bestia,con volumen y sin freno



Ayer y hoy con volumen y avisando porque el bid se estaba posicionando fuerte. De momento ya ganando y con la posición protegida un poco por encima del precio de entrada. Aquí ya es imposible perder.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer y hoy con volumen y avisando porque el bid se estaba posicionando fuerte. De momento ya ganando y con la posición protegida un poco por encima del precio de entrada. Aquí ya es imposible perder.



¿Megagap?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Megagap?



¿Tras suspensión de cotización a la espera de comunicación de hecho relevante?


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ayer y hoy con volumen y avisando porque el bid se estaba posicionando fuerte. De momento ya ganando y con la posición protegida un poco por encima del precio de entrada. Aquí ya es imposible perder.



Cerrara a 0.695 y dejara pillado a la mitad del gacelio
En la subasta lo arreglan


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Megagap?





Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Tras suspensión de cotización a la espera de comunicación de hecho relevante?



Que panda de cabrones ::

añado.

¿Petición de quiebra y concurso de acreedores?


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

No me va a llegar pero he puesto el sp en 2,52 en nh
Hay mucho mangante y hoy creo que peponizara al cierre
por menos no vendo


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

Con ustedes da gusto...::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que panda de cabrones ::
> 
> añado.
> 
> ¿Petición de quiebra y concurso de acreedores?



Sí, por aluminosis colectiva y crípticos mensajes aparecidos en las habitaciones:







::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

vamos ibex a por el BIG GUANO


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos ibex a por el BIG GUANO



Pero ponga fechas...deje de hacer el ridículo.

En dos días bajo un 1,5% y ayer lo recupero de sobra...así no hay big pollas, hay un big lateral...que esperemos que rompa hacia abajo pero poco mas...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero ponga fechas...deje de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> En dos días bajo un 1,5% y ayer lo recupero de sobra...así no hay big pollas, hay un big lateral...que esperemos que rompa hacia abajo pero poco mas...



a ustec no le es suficiente con que se le diga la tendencia ademas quiere el timing exacto humildemente le digo que nisiquiera muertoviviente lo sabe , pero se acerca mucho y eso es suficiente


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero ponga fechas...deje de hacer el ridículo.
> 
> En dos días bajo un 1,5% y ayer lo recupero de sobra...así no hay big pollas, hay un big lateral...que esperemos que rompa hacia abajo pero poco mas...



Pos así llevamos meses Hoyga, y si hace el movimiento que tal bruja Lola solté, no sería mas que otra onda en el lateral:

Por cierto: Los teutones me tienen frito....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos así llevamos meses Hoyga, y si hace el movimiento que tal bruja Lola solté, no sería mas que otra onda en el lateral:
> 
> Por cierto: Los teutones me tienen frito....



Yo estoy corto en Thyssen (SP en punto de entrada me comería comisiones)y no termina de caer, estoy por recoger pírricos beneficios y atpc.


ATPC SP saltado. Ahora de cabeza para abajo :XX:

MÍRALO EL HIJO DE SATANÁS, tocar mi posición y pabajo de nuevo!


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pos así llevamos meses Hoyga, y si hace el movimiento que tal bruja Lola solté, no sería mas que otra onda en el lateral:
> 
> Por cierto: Los teutones me tienen frito....



mese dice ustec ? :: muertoviviente entro en los 7600 se salio con 850 puntos o asi y de desde ahi no a vuelto a aparecer hasta hace un par de semanas y que yo sepa mis entradas han dado beneficios a los que han tenido FED


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mese dice ustec ? :: muertoviviente entro en los 7600 se salio con 850 puntos o asi y de desde ahi no a vuelto a aparecer hasta hace un par de semanas y que yo sepa mis entradas han dado beneficios a los que han tenido FED



Vale, damos barco por bueno, si usted dice que lo del ibex no es un lateral, no lo será. Póngase un gráfico a 3 años y mire lo de los últimos meses, concretamente desde agosto y en los últimos dos meses incluso se adivina un triángulo a punto de romper. :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vale, damos barco por bueno, si usted dice que lo del ibex no es un lateral, no lo será. Póngase un gráfico a 3 años y mire lo de los últimos meses, concretamente desde agosto y en los últimos dos meses incluso se adivina un triángulo a punto de romper. :ouch:



pero amijo , es que precisamente por eso estoy posicionado para cuando rompa , que yo creo que sera por abajo y muy mal posicionado no estare cuando en todo momento e estado con plusvis 8: 

¿ es que es tan dificil de entender ? :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Megagap?



Os lo venía anticipando al respecto del incremento del bid y también el otro día al respecto de que se cocía una posible desinversión. Yo creo que puede ir por esta línea.

Lo normal es que sea un gap potente y brutal. Al alza por supuesto.

Vamos a ver cómo salimos de este deal.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

Supongo que tendras los sl en 0,68?


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Os lo venía anticipando al respecto del incremento del bid y también el otro día al respecto de que se cocía una posible desinversión. Yo creo que puede ir por esta línea.
> 
> Lo normal es que sea un gap potente y brutal. Al alza por supuesto.
> 
> Vamos a ver cómo salimos de este deal.



si asi es amijo , gap potente , brutal al alza y luego lo mismo pero a la baja


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Supongo que tendras los sl en 0,68?



En 0,71 y apertura en 0,705. He liquidado media posición en 0,735 ... que entre con bastante fuerza porque tanto bid me permitía tener un stop ajustado sin que lo barrieran inmediatamente. Ahora se queda una posición as usual.

Ya tengo una plusvis ricas ricas ricas, me saben mejor que las de Netflix ... que la sigo mirando porque puede volver a generar oportunidad de entrada con stop ajustado.


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si asi es amijo , gap potente , brutal al alza y luego lo mismo pero a la baja



Play rules, hamijo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Play rules, hamijo.



es broma  por cierto siguiendo con el tema del lateral del ibex , yo creo que es mas riesgoso tomar posiciones cuando rompe que dentro del lateral trianguloso  

siempre te puedes encontrar con un rotura en falso o con un rapido pullback asi que para mi posicionarse en algun pico dentro del lateral es musho mejor y menos riesgoso claro , a cambio hay que pensar un poco mas solo eso


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Del blog que os comenté el otro día...


VERTIGO en el IBEX? VENDIDA Cartera GOMA 2 | Trading en Vivo


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)




----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



En eso estamos...dax o muerte...::


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Del blog que os comenté el otro día...
> 
> 
> VERTIGO en el IBEX? VENDIDA Cartera GOMA 2 | Trading en Vivo



¿ me parece o ustec me da toda la razon ? aclarese amijo


----------



## Adriangtir (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ me parece o ustec me da toda la razon ? aclarese amijo



Nadie discute que hay probabilidad de unos buenos cortos(creo).

Pero tienen que llegar...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Nadie discute que hay probabilidad de unos buenos cortos(creo).
> 
> Pero tienen que llegar...



es mejor ponerse corto en algun pico antes que " llegue " la rotura de la figura , se lo aseguro es menos riesgoso


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ me parece o ustec me da toda la razon ? aclarese amijo



Vamos a ver, si yo no le doy ni le quito la razón. Yo creo que vamos a caer y lo dije hace unos días, incluso augurando que el 8610 era el punto de inflexión, además he dado objetivos por abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si yo no le doy ni le quito la razón. Yo creo que vamos a caer y lo dije hace unos días, incluso augurando que el 8610 era el punto de inflexión, además he dado objetivos por abajo.



por eso le digo aclarese , ahora resulta que venimos diciendo lo mismo , pero ustec no a dejado de llevarme la contraria ::


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Nadie discute que hay probabilidad de unos buenos cortos(creo).
> 
> Pero tienen que llegar...




Pos no se entera HOYGA, cree que el único que habla de cortos es él.:ouch:


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por eso le digo aclarese , ahora resulta que venimos diciendo lo mismo , pero ustec no a dejado de llevarme la contraria ::




No, aclárese usted....

Esto está en el histórico desde el día 16 de enero

"El Ibex tiene un recorrido al alza hasta los 8610. Así que en el corto plazo, al menos el Ibex debe escalar un poco antes de sufrir una caída, que ahora mismo no debe ir más allá de los 7890. Hablo a 15 sesiones vista. Trimestre bajista, con cierre en los 7800."

y si buscamos en diciembre, pongo una subida a principios de enero para luego caer con fuerza.....


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

pero si llevo diciendo desde que cargue cortos en tef que esto se va pabajo :rolleye:

y alguno diciendo que todavia no , o lo que es lo mismo querian aprovechar un pequeñito repunte , arriesgandose a que le pillara el toro o mejor dicho el oso con el movimiento gordo , haganse mirar la percepcion de riesgo por dios


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No, aclárese usted....
> 
> Esto está en el histórico desde el día 16 de enero
> 
> ...



ahi esta , queriendo ganar el ultimo euro y eso sabiendo que el movimiento gordo es pabajo , hagaselo mirar porque eso le traera muchos disgusto amijo :ouch:


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2012)

Hoy es el día que sale en intereconomía el analisto que me pone?


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahi esta , queriendo ganar el ultimo euro y eso sabiendo que el movimiento gordo es pabajo , hagaselo mirar porque eso le traera muchos disgusto amijo :ouch:



Intento apurar al máximo, y en algunas ocasiones no se me da mal. Y no necesito consejos de lo que me puede traer disgustos o no, ya somos mayorcitos, y menos de alguien que habla en tercera persona (AIDA style) eso si necesita un tratamiento especializado Hamijo

Aún mas, le traigo lo que puse el 5 de noviembre anticipé cuatro jornadas de principio de año arriba y luego caída, que es donde empezaría la posible debacle del IBEX. Si de vez en cuando pusiera cosas como esta, con datos y fechas en el hilo le tendrían en cuenta (aunque le digo que es solo suerte)




FranR dijo:


> _Me traigo esto que expuse bajo los efectos alucinógenos de cualquier droja, por la fecha del señor de 5 de noviembre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Intento apurar al máximo, y en algunas ocasiones no se me da mal.
> 
> Aún mas, le traigo lo que puse el 5 de noviembre anticipé cuatro jornadas de principio de año arriba y luego caída, que es donde empezaría la posible debacle del IBEX. Si de vez en cuando pusiera cosas como esta, con datos y fechas en el hilo le tendrían en cuenta (aunque le digo que es solo suerte)



bueno lo dejo porque esto no va a ninguna parte pero de momento me parece que llevo 3 de 3 movimientos gordos acertados


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno lo dejo porque esto no va a ninguna parte pero de momento me parece que llevo 3 de 3 movimientos gordos acertados



Me alegro por usted...


----------



## muertoviviente (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me alegro por usted...



alegrese tambien por los que tuvieron FED :Baile:


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es broma  por cierto siguiendo con el tema del lateral del ibex , yo creo que es mas riesgoso tomar posiciones cuando rompe que dentro del lateral trianguloso
> 
> siempre te puedes encontrar con un rotura en falso o con un rapido pullback asi que para mi posicionarse en algun pico dentro del lateral es musho mejor y menos riesgoso claro , a cambio hay que pensar un poco mas solo eso



only stop loss works.


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

La plata tratando de romper la directriz bajista. El guano se aplaza. Algún ilustre bajista se va arruinar de persistir el pepón a caballo.


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Creo que tienes razón. El DAX está pegado a una resistencia que no es menor porque coincide que fué la trampa alcista que tanto daño hizo hace meses. Fué una jugada muy de poker y dejaron despojos por doquier. Ahora debe refrendarla aunque solamente sea en el corto plazo. *Yo por eso ya ando corto ahí*. En cuanto se ponga la operación a favor, stop loss en el punto de entrada y a mirar.
> 
> El peligro es que el SP manda y manda sin miramientos. Tampoco le viene mal corregir un poquito.



Posición cerrada con 20 pipos de reward. Y gracias porque era previsible mayor debilidad ante la llegada a un máximo relevante anterior en serie diaria.


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Netflix, los 100 aguantan pero el MACD en horas se orienta hacia la debilidad. Nada grave de momento. Puede ser una buena oportunidad pero mejor ver un poquito más.


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Por algún sitio tiene que salir.

Ahora los niveles relevantes que dejé para hoy...



"*IBEX:

Canal Principal: 8.641-8.589

Nivel inferior: 8.552.8.508

El ibex(pese a lo dicho anteriormente) tiene potencial alcista a corto plazo, aunque voto por las caídas de momento*."

Los niveles que deje para hoy y algo que me parece significativo. Aumento de volumen en base de canal principal(línea verde) para mandarlo abajo, luego lo mantienen en el primer nivel relevante (línea roja).
Así que de momento sigo apostando por caídas en el IBEX, siempre hay tiempo de cambiarse de chaqueta y los stop son tus aliados, como esta mañana que esperaba algo más de recorrido a la baja (DAX) y se quedo en un simple resbalón.


----------



## vmmp29 (20 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



pero que cachondo eres:XX:


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por algún sitio tiene que salir.
> 
> Ahora los niveles relevantes que dejé para hoy...
> 
> ...



Yo veo el ibex muy débil y para nada aprovechando la fortaleza de los usanos que en algún momento tendrán que corregir algo (sin dejar de ser alcistas).
En series diarias se puede trazar una directriz bajista uniendo los máximos desde finales de junio. Ahora está en ella.
En el momento que el SP se dé la vuelta, cortos a tope en el IBEX. La banca no está chutando demasiado. El BBVA está en resistencia que supone cambio de tendencia en medio plazo. A ver si se atreve pero no tiene mucho sentido un ibex flojo y un BBVA fuerte.


----------



## kemao2 (20 Ene 2012)

Tenemos todavía tendencia lateral unos cuantos dias mas, queda una pequeña bajadita otra subidita y luego ya veremos que pasa. Hasta principios de febrero estancados hasta ver que pasa con el trinagulo. Aunque posiblemente lo rompa para volver a encajonarse en el rectangulo bajista que lo aproxime a los 8000 muy suavemente junto con algunas que otra subida. 

De momento parece que hasta principios de febrero seguimos con el trinagulo para meternos en un recangulo ligeramente bajista





FranR dijo:


> Del blog que os comenté el otro día...
> 
> 
> VERTIGO en el IBEX? VENDIDA Cartera GOMA 2 | Trading en Vivo





FranR dijo:


> Por algún sitio tiene que salir.


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

Menudo tirón de la plata para superar la directriz bajista. El doble suelo activado en 2600 ya ha dado de lo suyo, joder qué barbaro.


----------



## VOTIN (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo el ibex muy débil y para nada aprovechando la fortaleza de los usanos que en algún momento tendrán que corregir algo (sin dejar de ser alcistas).
> En series diarias se puede trazar una directriz bajista uniendo los máximos desde finales de junio. Ahora está en ella.
> En el momento que el SP se dé la vuelta, cortos a tope en el IBEX. La banca no está chutando demasiado. El BBVA está en resistencia que supone cambio de tendencia en medio plazo. A ver si se atreve pero no tiene mucho sentido un ibex flojo y un BBVA fuerte.



Con una economia en crecimiento (USA) es logico que suba el indice,lo que no es 
logico es que el ibex suba en una economia que entra en recesion,y eso amigo se ha de notar


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Con una economia en crecimiento (USA) es logico que suba el indice,lo que no es
> logico es que el ibex suba en una economia que entra en recesion,y eso amigo se ha de notar



El ibex subirá si el SP sube, y la fortaleza/debilidad en el acompañamiento dependerá de JP Morgan principalmente (principal inversor en el IBEX si no recuerdo mal) en función de sus intereses.

Me lo enseñaron hace muchos años a través del método "con sangre la letra entra". Y no ha fallado hasta el momento ni lo hará a futuro.


----------



## Ajetreo (20 Ene 2012)

Por que esta esto tan parado, 
Estarán todos dandole al drinky 
Las plusvis no han podido volatilizarse en una hora

Algún alma caritativa que suba el video del analisto le los viernes y me comprometo a thankearle todos los mensajes durante la semana


----------



## Mulder (20 Ene 2012)

A las buenas noches!



VOTIN dijo:


> Con una economia en crecimiento (USA) es logico que suba el indice,lo que no es
> logico es que el ibex suba en una economia que entra en recesion,y eso amigo se ha de notar



Pues principalmente porque las empresas del Ibex están lo suficientemente diversificadas como para no depender de los palos de ciego que dan los políticos españoles.

El SAN, por poner un ejemplo, solo tiene el 15% de su negocio en España y la verdad es que todo esto lo veo bien, de hecho es de lo más lógico 

Hoy no hay volumen de leoncios porque me he pasado todo el día ausente y he tenido más problemas con los datos, de todas formas hoy no era día para sacar muchas conclusiones.


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo veo el ibex muy débil y para nada aprovechando la fortaleza de los usanos que en algún momento tendrán que corregir algo (sin dejar de ser alcistas).
> En series diarias se puede trazar una directriz bajista uniendo los máximos desde finales de junio. Ahora está en ella.
> En el momento que el SP se dé la vuelta, cortos a tope en el IBEX. La banca no está chutando demasiado. *El BBVA está en resistencia que supone cambio de tendencia en medio plazo.* A ver si se atreve pero no tiene mucho sentido un ibex flojo y un BBVA fuerte.



No puedo estar más de acuerdo, es el valor que más de cerca sigo y en el que mas operaciones contado realizo.ienso:


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

Que parado está todo...

Vamos a animar un poco

Corto en Euro
Corto en SP

Unos CFD poquita pasta...no se puede estar uno tan parado.


Edit: Enganchada esta última vela en Eur/dol

El SP parece que empieza a guanear...


----------



## Janus (20 Ene 2012)

FCC se juega en medio euro a la baja, el darse una galleta importante. Por arriba, resistencia relevante en 20,4 euros aprox.


----------



## FranR (20 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que parado está todo...
> 
> Vamos a animar un poco
> 
> ...



Me largan los stop...pa pipas HOYGAN:XX::XX::XX:

Vuelvo a la carga, al final acertaré por insistencia...

Stop ceñidos a lo arramblado en la jugada anterior...

EDIT:
Lo que se suponen entradas "rabiosas" se convierten en largo plazo::. Esto no hay quien lo aguante....

Señores buen fin de semana...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 Ene 2012)




----------



## vyk (20 Ene 2012)

Menuda arreada final en Yankilandia...

Pepón strikes back.


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Ene 2012)

Up, no puede estar tan atrás un hilo tan bueno


----------



## LOLO08 (21 Ene 2012)

Ufff!! este viernes a puntito de saltar el stop de mis repsoles...


----------



## VOTIN (21 Ene 2012)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Ufff!! este viernes a puntito de saltar el stop de mis repsoles...



Les tengo echado el ojo cuando se paren a 21,cargare algo y el resto cuando llegue a 20


----------



## vigobay (21 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La plata tratando de romper la directriz bajista. El guano se aplaza. Algún ilustre bajista se va arruinar de persistir el pepón a caballo.



La plata esta actuando sospechosamente como ya indiqué en el hilo de la ídem. Estoy siguiendo el SLV desde hace tiempo y estuvo bajando de volumen mientras subió y el indicador Acumulación/Distribución bajando hasta el jueves. Se olía movida como anteriores ocasiones y así preveía un calentón de precios para meter a la gacelada y en los próximos días posible hachazo hasta los 25 o incluso más abajo. Yo estoy atento para si llega a 34 el SLV entrar con unos cortos porque la frontera de 35 no creo que la pase por un tiempo y más al estar tan sobrecomprados los índices americanos. Si finalmente mantiene la media de 50 que superó ayer pues largos y listo.

La otra que está a punto de caramelo para entrar cortos es Apple posiblemente el lunes con stop de protección en máximos que están cerquita.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ene 2012)

Es importante que tengamos en cuenta este año este calendario:
Calendario de vencimientos de la deuda del Tesoro (2012). Noticias en Invertia
Es casi el único hito importante que me ha demostrado ser efectivo en la volatilidad en ibex (ultimamente ni tipos, ni ratings ni nada, quedan los vencimientos con arma de especulación que tira para arriba la prima de riesgo y en consecuencia, derrumba los mercados)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ene 2012)

Dax, cumplió el 2º alcista (o cerca de ello, zona 6430-6500) activado en 6180. Dado que además, están las 2MM a punto de tocarse sin igualar la dirección por lo que la MM50 puede virarse en breve, es buen momento para arriesgar cortos a holgura (con poco stop). En el segundo movimiento de 5620 a 6430, si + el zoom, veréis a simple vista (no están dibujadas) que hizo 3 estructuristas pequeñas (podría caber la dilatación del conjunto de las 3, pero no merece la pena arriesgar)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ene 2012)

D. Felguera, sin problemas hasta los 5,5 por el doble suelo activado en 4,31.





Abertis, de descanso ha llevado el estocástico a zona neutral, pronto girará a sobrecompra ya que está aguantando muy bien las divergencias de máximos con la cotización. Yo sigo dentro con objetivo 13,5 mientras respete los 12,4.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (21 Ene 2012)

Auténtica joyita del AT en el muy corto plazo, un 4º triple suelo (3 mejor que 2 y 2 mejor que 1, aunque ya 2 ya tienen una fiabilidad del 90%) en Sacyr en 4,61 los 4 (podéis comprobarlo), activada al superar los 4,7 con objetivo los 4,79-,80. /


----------



## Ajetreo (22 Ene 2012)

Está esto tan vacío que empiezo a pensar que todos ustedes eran virtuales y vivían en Megaupload


----------



## AssGaper (22 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es importante que tengamos en cuenta este año este calendario:
> Calendario de vencimientos de la deuda del Tesoro (2012). Noticias en Invertia
> Es casi el único hito importante que me ha demostrado ser efectivo en la volatilidad en ibex (ultimamente ni tipos, ni ratings ni nada, quedan los vencimientos con arma de especulación que tira para arriba la prima de riesgo y en consecuencia, derrumba los mercados)



Será en octubre...::


----------



## pipoapipo (22 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Será en octubre...::



abril tambien tiene buena pinta :: aunq el manguerazo del BCE nos ha cortado el rollo :´(


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Será en octubre...::



Bueno, habría que saber las fechas reales de los vencimientos. Por lo que hemos visto años atrás, el cachondeo siempre empieza unas semanas antes, ahí es cuando se empieza a calentar la prima por parte de los especuladores poco a poco para que en la colocación se lleguen a rentabilidades muy altas. Los índices practicamente todos (incluidos los Usa) ya están muy cerquita entiendo de lanzarse por el tobogán, un día fuerte bajista y volvemos de nuevo a la tendencia (con sus ajustes, como siempre).


----------



## Janus (22 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, habría que saber las fechas reales de los vencimientos. Por lo que hemos visto años atrás, el cachondeo siempre empieza unas semanas antes, ahí es cuando se empieza a calentar la prima por parte de los especuladores poco a poco para que en la colocación se lleguen a rentabilidades muy altas. Los índices practicamente todos (incluidos los Usa) ya están muy cerquita entiendo de lanzarse por el tobogán, un día fuerte bajista y volvemos de nuevo a la tendencia (con sus ajustes, como siempre).



En 3 años habrá que devolverlo y si no hay pasta entonces, será necesario otro rollover y así indefinidamente. En algún momento los bancos tendrán que volver a prestar (primero tímidamente) a empresas y usuarios residenciales por lo que aparecerá probablemente una inflación bestial si el BCE no retira esa liquidez del mercado (que a base de rollovers va a ser que no).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (22 Ene 2012)

A ver si alguién es capaz de encontrar el calendario exacto de vencimientos (y la categoría, ya que lo que suelen machacar + es la deuda a 10 años). 
Será en octubre...la Quita Española..


----------



## Janus (22 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver si alguién es capaz de encontrar el calendario exacto de vencimientos (y la categoría, ya que lo que suelen machacar + es la deuda a 10 años).
> Será en octubre...la Quita Española..



En el momento que veamos que se cepillan a Grecia, ya se podrá decir que el resto irá detrás.

Por mucha quita que hagan, el problema es que tienen deficit estructural, es decir que cada minuto que pasa ... X euros de deficit generan. La aplicación de las medidas de austeridad les mete de nuevo en la espiral del decrecimiento y obviarlas les mete en la espiral del déficit. Incluso con las medidas de austeridad, seguirán generando deficit. Lo llevan jodido porque la quita solo les pone el marcador con un valor más favorable pero en poco tiempo volveran a hacer lo mismo. Además la quita sobre tenedores, dolerá a quién más tenga y ahí son los propios griegos los master del universo.

Italia también lo lleva jodido porque necesita imperiosamente crecer para poder ir mejorando el deficit y la deuda. Si hay algo jodido en los próximos años porque crecer precisamente no lo van a hacer.

Y en España tres cuartos de lo mismo.

Será en algún momento y será enmarcado en una solución más global. Además, serán los usanos quienes lo dictaminen porque a ellos les viene muy muy bien que hay problemas en Europa.


----------



## diosmercado (22 Ene 2012)

Buenas, acabo de llegar a casa y veo el cierre americano in-extremis. ¿Como lo veis despues del vencimiento?? aun queda recorrido al alza?

Buenas tardes.


----------



## bertok (22 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Buenas, acabo de llegar a casa y veo el cierre americano in-extremis. ¿Como lo veis despues del vencimiento?? aun queda recorrido al alza?
> 
> Buenas tardes.



El primer tirón que pegue, será el bueno. No sé por qué pero veo más probabilidades de que sea a la baja. En cualquier caso, montaré sea cual sea la dirección.



Suerte


----------



## Adriangtir (22 Ene 2012)

El euro usd me parece que marca un gap para mañana...


----------



## vyk (23 Ene 2012)

Nikkei abre con ligeras pérdidas. En estos momentos -0,16%.


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Ene 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Lpc1lObxXBA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Lpc1lObxXBA[/YOUTUBE]




Cine erótico para la señorita silenciosa ::

Hoy las Patriot peponean seguro....

Los Ravens regalan el partido a los Patriots - NFL | New England 23 - Baltimore 20 - AS.com


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Ene 2012)




----------



## The Replicant (23 Ene 2012)

el dax no me da cotización hasta las ´8:54, ?????? ienso:


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Ene 2012)

Al final menos guano del que me gustaría...


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Ene 2012)

Joe, otra vez arriba?

Tonteará o romperá ya y será la dirección buena?


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ene 2012)

Y mis Acerinox volando...

Los títulos de Acerinox se disparan casi un 6% y lideran con suficiencia las alzas del Ibex gracias a los rumores sobre movimientos corporativos que llegan hoy al sector. Y es que uno de los principales rivales de Acerinox, la finlandesa Outokumpu, estaría en negociacones para una fusión con Inoxum, que es filial del gigante alemán ThyssenKrupp.


----------



## darwinn (23 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y mis Acerinox volando...
> 
> Los títulos de Acerinox se disparan casi un 6% y lideran con suficiencia las alzas del Ibex gracias a los rumores sobre movimientos corporativos que llegan hoy al sector. Y es que uno de los principales rivales de Acerinox, la finlandesa Outokumpu, estaría en negociacones para una fusión con Inoxum, que es filial del gigante alemán ThyssenKrupp.



A tomar por saco! yo dejo de mirar gráficas, Rsi´s y demás milongas vendedoras de humo y me subo al carro de ghkghk, que ese no falla!!


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joe, otra vez arriba?
> 
> Tonteará o romperá ya y será la dirección buena?


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Prisa, cierro la posición completa en Prisa a 0,76. Ya está bien junto con la otra media posición cerrada a algo más abajo para diversificar el riesgo asumido. La cercanía de los 0,80 (gran resistencia) hace que sea suficiente.

Genial, con las Prisa se puede ganar de vez en cuando.


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Ene 2012)




----------



## darwinn (23 Ene 2012)

yo sigo corto en EON y muy bien por ahora. Stops ajustados ya con ganancias


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Prisa, cierro la posición completa en Prisa a 0,76. Ya está bien junto con la otra media posición cerrada a algo más abajo para diversificar el riesgo asumido. La cercanía de los 0,80 (gran resistencia) hace que sea suficiente.
> 
> Genial, con las Prisa se puede ganar de vez en cuando.



Con ese tipo de compañías puede ganar usted.

El viernes estuve probando (en modo simulación) a ejpecular con un chicharro y salí escaldado XD


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Ene 2012)




----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Andamos cortos en Barclays buscando estar en la debilidad o posible correción de la banca.


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

Iberdrola y Gas natural en soportes (4,50 y 12,50). Observandolos, si los pierden salgo (y más perdidas a la buchaca).


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Iberdrola y Gas natural en soportes (4,50 y 12,50). Observandolos, si los pierden salgo (y más perdidas a la buchaca).



Son buenas compañías y cotizando por debajo de su valor en libros. Yo las aguantaría.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Son buenas compañías y cotizando por debajo de su valor en libros. Yo las aguantaría.


----------



## darwinn (23 Ene 2012)

-2,4% EON, qué maravilla oiga!


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!

Mucha volatilidad, volumen más gacelero que nunca, y por lo tanto más volatilidad, pero yo no daría un euro por bajadas fuertes hoy.

Al menos tal y como veo la cosa de momento.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


>



A largo plazo es lo que mejor funciona, el mercado actúa de forma irracional, tarde o temprano termina reconociendo aquellas compañías solidas y rentables y olvidándose de las perseidas de un día.Y la historia se repite una y otra y otra vez.

Después de unos días sabáticos, purgando mis delitos botineros, vuelvo al ruedo...


Creedence Clearwater Revival: Fortunate Son - YouTube

Hay cortos abiertos el viernes 13

Gamesa
Iberdrola
abengoa 
abertis
bankinter
acerinox

Y por curioso que parezca bbva y san están limpios.
Este viernes toca renovación o recompra.


----------



## dj-mesa (23 Ene 2012)

*El sector Bancos del Stoxx 600 repunta un 2% a cerca de un máximo de 3 meses (+23% desde el 9 de enero) ante las informaciones del Financial Times que apuntan a que Francia y Alemania quieren relajar las reglas de capital en los bancos para prevenir un credit crunch en los mercados.

inocho:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Andamos cortos en Barclays buscando estar en la debilidad o posible correción de la banca.


----------



## Pepe Broz (23 Ene 2012)

El BBVA tiene la cabeza llena chichones de darle a la resistencia


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Son buenas compañías y cotizando por debajo de su valor en libros. Yo las aguantaría.



Me lo estaba planteando. Creo no se me está dando demasiado bien esto de la inversión vía AT y a corto plazo y voy a tener que dedicar otro periodo de tiempo a la inversión con dinero de monopoly mientras aprendo un poco más (repaso de nuevo a carpatos y murphy), y volver a intentarlo en un par de meses, para el posible pepón del abril usano. Mientras tanto es posible que deje las acciones de gas natural e iberdrola.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ene 2012)

Fecha Alta	Clave/Valor	C/V	Títulos	Precio1	Div	Situación	Modificar	Cancelar
23/01/12
11:24	IBE/IBERDROLA	C	12.000	4,495	EUR	Orden enviada	Modificar	Cancelar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fecha Alta	Clave/Valor	C/V	Títulos	Precio1	Div	Situación	Modificar	Cancelar
> 23/01/12
> 11:24	IBE/IBERDROLA	C	12.000	4,495	EUR	Orden enviada	Modificar	Cancelar



Un Jeroglífico, que bien!

Compro 12000 iberdrolas a 4.495 (tampoco es tan dificl darle a los dedos :: )


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

Lo de Deutsche Bank es de traca tambien. Suben a euro diario y sin descansos. Volvemos al verde, otro dia mas igual. Me las piro.


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Un Jeroglífico, que bien!
> 
> Compro 12000 iberdrolas a 4.495 (tampoco es tan dificl darle a los dedos :: )



Es que estaba al teléfono y me resultaba más fácil copiar y pegar! No me riña usted!

Por cierto, no me ha entrado por una décima de céntimo...


----------



## darwinn (23 Ene 2012)

saltó mi stop, no está mal para empezar el lunes unas plusvis. Guybrush_Threepwood mil gracias


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

Buenos días.

Medio peponazo del Euro..se prepara algo.

Como miembro de la comunidad guanera TO PABAJO


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fecha Alta	Clave/Valor	C/V	Títulos	Precio1	Div	Situación	Modificar	Cancelar
> 23/01/12
> 11:24	IBE/IBERDROLA	C	12.000	4,495	EUR	Orden enviada	Modificar	Cancelar



Se han resuelto mis dudas de si venderlas, parece que llega la caballería (o ayuda o los leoncios se van a poner finos). Debe ver muy clara la entrada para ir tan fuerte, ¿SP que calcula si no es ya mucho pedir?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> saltó mi stop, no está mal para empezar el lunes unas plusvis. Guybrush_Threepwood mil gracias



Pero que dice, la operacion fue toda suya. Aguantá como un ajabato y ahora recogiendo las plusvis. Enhorabuena!


----------



## ghkghk (23 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Se han resuelto mis dudas de si venderlas.




No sé a qué precio las tiene, pero a este precio y en soporte eran un caramelito... Eso sí, yo entraba buscando un 2-3% de 50.000 euros y fuera. No me ha entrado y ya casi se me ha ido el primer 1%. :vomito:

Edito: sin el casi, ya ha subido un 1%... Mierda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Medio peponazo del Euro..se prepara algo.
> 
> Como miembro de la comunidad guanera TO PABAJO



Post como ese son los que me reconcilian con el hilo :XX:


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Post como ese son los que me reconcilian con el hilo :XX:



Aunque no lo crea esa afirmación lleva detrás un concienzudo análisis probabilistico, 50% acertar y otro tanto de fallar....::::


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé a qué precio las tiene, pero a este precio y en soporte eran un caramelito... Eso sí, yo entraba buscando un 2-3% de 50.000 euros y fuera. No me ha entrado y ya casi se me ha ido el primer 1%. :vomito:
> 
> Edito: sin el casi, ya ha subido un 1%... Mierda.



No, si operar no se, pero lo de los soportes/resistencias parece que ya empiezo a pillarlo. Lo de los niveles de fibonacci es muy sencillote (lo dibujo en todas las gráficas de PRT) y funcionan bastante bien.

Entré en 4,87 antes de dividendo (aprox 0,15 por acción), o lo que es lo mismo, 4,72 sin dividendo, en uno de los primeros soportes (el resto del IBEX ha avanzado varios) estoy esperando rebote, con soportes fijados en 4,50 y 4,35 (si pierde este último miedo, mucho miedo).

Gas natural la pillé también en soporte a 12,80, subió a la resistencia a 13,15, y luego se ha despeñado. Pero de momento el de 12,50 funciona bien.

Resulta curioso que las últimas subidas del IBEX están siendo sobre todo por banca, que las energéticas parecen "gripadas".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aunque no lo crea esa afirmación lleva detrás un concienzudo análisis probabilistico, 50% acertar y otro tanto de fallar....::::



Ahhh, el IFTT ,vero?


----------



## Bitte (23 Ene 2012)

Bueno, me presentó por aquí! Después de haber estado siguiendo este hilo durante una temporada en la sombra, empiezo con mis inversiones en bolsa. 

Siempre he tenido el gusanillo de la bolsa y por fin me he lanzado a ello después de leer muucho. Aunque lo mío va a ser para largo plazo y a la espera de dividendos.

Mi primera compra, 150 acciones de Iberdrola a 4,5€. No es mucho, pero es un inicio  

Y en los inicios uno siempre está acojonado :cook: Aunque si llego a saber que ghkghk también compraba, hubiese comprado más :: 

Un saludo y a seguir! ::


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

Bitte dijo:


> Bueno, me presentó por aquí! Después de haber estado siguiendo este hilo durante una temporada en la sombra, empiezo con mis inversiones en bolsa.
> 
> Siempre he tenido el gusanillo de la bolsa y por fin me he lanzado a ello después de leer muucho. Aunque lo mío va a ser para largo plazo y a la espera de dividendos.
> 
> ...



No ha comprado, pero ayuda al soporte, y el que vea un soporte tan claro y goloso es muy indicativo.

Y para que no te creas que todos manejamos como el amigo ghkghk, yo tengo 500 (+15 de dividendos) acciones de iberdrola y 190 de gas natural. Pobretón para este hilo, manejo unos 5k leuros (a ver si ahora que lo digo no me expulsan...).


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



222 con stop en 229. Ha sido meter y darse la vuelta. Ahí queda.


----------



## Adriangtir (23 Ene 2012)

Parece que Europa se viene arriba por momentos...

Sr. Mv cual era su stop en el ibex??...


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Me lo estaba planteando. Creo no se me está dando demasiado bien esto de la inversión vía AT y a corto plazo y voy a tener que dedicar otro periodo de tiempo a la inversión con dinero de monopoly mientras aprendo un poco más (repaso de nuevo a carpatos y murphy), y volver a intentarlo en un par de meses, para el posible pepón del abril usano. Mientras tanto es posible que deje las acciones de gas natural e iberdrola.



No te preocupes acertar siempre en bolsa es casi imposible y mas a corto plazo.
Te recomendaría que leyeses también algún libro de análisis de cuentas anuales.
Acabo de comprar mas acciones de Iberdrola.
Por cierto alguien que use ing ¿le han convertido ya los derecho en accs?, yo aun sigo esperando


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

El sr. MV ya comentó que iba corto tlf desde 13.5x (creo) SL 13.7.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

Necesito un pequeño tirón arriba de BBVA y que se vaya abajo....ya no da más esto. (O eso espero)


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes acertar siempre en bolsa es casi imposible y mas a corto plazo.
> Te recomendaría que leyeses también algún libro de análisis de cuentas anuales.
> Acabo de comprar mas acciones de Iberdrola.
> Por cierto alguien que use ing ¿le han convertido ya los derecho en accs?, yo aun sigo esperando



Uso ING, me redondearon los derechos y ahora tengo un múltiplo de 32 (cada 32 derechos, una acción). Pero todavía los tengo como derechos sin convertir a acciones, ni puta idea de cuando los convierten en acciones "standard", pero parece que están tardando, yo también me estaba preguntando lo mismo, cuando lo harán.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Necesito un pequeño tirón arriba de BBVA y que se vaya abajo....ya no da más esto. (O eso espero)



No me ejecuta la ordennnnn...PERO ESTO QUE ESSSS


Hecho 6.88 he soltado unas poquitas que me quedaban sueltas. 

Ahora que baje o....::::::


----------



## Burbujilimo (23 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No te preocupes acertar siempre en bolsa es casi imposible y mas a corto plazo.
> Te recomendaría que leyeses también algún libro de análisis de cuentas anuales.
> Acabo de comprar mas acciones de Iberdrola.
> Por cierto alguien que use ing ¿le han convertido ya los derecho en accs?, yo aun sigo esperando



Una última cosa, ¿alguna recomendación de lectura para fundamentales? (de AT he leido el de carpatos y el de murphy, los he estudiado un poco, pero me quedan repasos, en cualquier caso si hay más recomendaciones, también me vienen bien).


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A largo plazo es lo que mejor funciona, el mercado actúa de forma irracional, tarde o temprano termina reconociendo aquellas compañías solidas y rentables y olvidándose de las perseidas de un día.Y la historia se repite una y otra y otra vez.



Era una pequeña broma, aquí cada uno tiene su forma de encarar el mercado, mientras le funcione, adelante


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

Que alguien llame al Oso guanoso o a quien sea....Si no pueden con el 610 pues que lo dejen caer de una vez....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

Vamos simpático amigo plantígrado!


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

El euro vuelve al redil o que?? a 1,30 de nuevo. A ver si esto es un BRA...::.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El euro vuelve al redil o que?? a 1,30 de nuevo. A ver si esto es un BRA...::.



A este nivel entre a corto la última vez. Vamos a probar, objetivo 1.26


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

guybrush_threepwood dijo:


> vamos simpático amigo plantígrado!



muevelaaa muevelaaa


dale dale


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2012)

guanos dias amijos , EMEUVE esta corto en tef desde 13,60 sl 13,70


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

¿estarán subiendo los bancos para hacer ampliaciones de capital? ienso:


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

Mucho oso y tal pero siguen arreandole parriba. El eur/usd parece que esta tomando carrerilla.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Ene 2012)

Pues yo hoy no me fío. 
En liquidez
Salto el SL de Abertis así que deshago media posición con perdidas y a ver que hace el resto ( más perdidas probablemente)

Han visto como voy aprendiendo jerga, :Aplauso::Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Si con el tiempo aprendo a ganar pasta será la Jost ia


----------



## The Hellion (23 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues ya lo han mencionado antes de refilón, pero los que estén tanteando a IBE a corto, que tengan en cuenta que el día 25 empiezan a cotizar las nuevas acciones del dividendo flexible. 

No sé si eso influirá mucho, poco o nada. Pero dicho queda.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2012)

:abajo::abajo:


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Alguien me puede dar informacion sobre endesa?
motivos de estar tan baja?


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Como contraparte al oso guanoso les traigo la vaca loca!!!

...con un poco de imaginación lo convierten en torito feliz 

[YOUTUBE]NYXEZURpW5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Alguien me puede dar informacion sobre endesa?
> motivos de estar tan baja?



Yo podría darte una respuesta de las que no te sirven


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo podría darte una respuesta de las que no te sirven



Sabes que siempre son bien venidas las opiniones y los graficos
pero la decision de acertar o equivocarse es siempre del pagano::


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

Me he ido a tomar unas cervezas con unas gambitas blancas de Huelva y esto sigue igual...por lo menos he aprovechado el tiempo.

El Eur/Dol si me está fastiando coloco SL. 1.31 + 0.002 para no dejarlo fácil a los leoncios.


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2012)

ENDESA:







Sigue sin poder batir las resistencias más inmediatas. El movimiento que desarrolla tras el vertical desplome normalmente podría ser interpretado como un periodo de recogida, pero en este caso la cotización está muy débil y las ventas son constantes, fracasando cualquier oportunidad de giro, lo cual demuestra que en cualquier caso el proceso no estaría maduro y deja abierta la posibilidad de fallar en favor de un gesto de continuidad bajista (ahora mismo me inclino por esta opción).

Actualmente la pivot discontinua sirve de soporte, ojito como pierda los 14,80. Ha perdido el 61% fibo, por lo que tampoco debe sorprendernos si se descuelga buscando el rango inferior del lateral de largo plazo.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Ene 2012)

Comandante Votín


A que hora está prevista la publicación del cuaderno de Bitacora de NH


PD: Me había olvidado que usted ya abandono el barco, bueno como a mi me gusta la vela, seguiremos echando unos bordos


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Una última cosa, ¿alguna recomendación de lectura para fundamentales? (de AT he leido el de carpatos y el de murphy, los he estudiado un poco, pero me quedan repasos, en cualquier caso si hay más recomendaciones, también me vienen bien).



Yo los que tengo son en papel, el que mas te recomiendo por asequible y completo es " warren buffet y la interpretacion de los estados financieros" lo estoy releyendo. Para mas adelante security analysis de benjamin graham pero este es muy denso.Ben fue el maestro de warren y el que escribio el primer libro completo de analisis. Y luego tienes super stocks de fisher que analiza el price to sales. Yo los leeria en ese orden.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ENDESA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta poco atacada o nada por los bajitas,se mantendran como flotando pero despegara porque es una empresa grande,Ibe esta muy atacada por los bajistas ,500 mm de acc prestadas y puede seguir bajando
Yo creo que mas bajara ibe que Endesa


Ajetreo dijo:


> Comandante Votín
> 
> 
> A que hora está prevista la publicación del cuaderno de Bitacora de NH



Esperaremos tener mas informacion para elaborar el cuaderno pero atenor de lo que se ve no se mueve
Vendi 5000 a 2,29 pero me quedan otras 5000


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya lo han mencionado antes de refilón, pero los que estén tanteando a IBE a corto, que tengan en cuenta que el día 25 empiezan a cotizar las nuevas acciones del dividendo flexible.
> 
> No sé si eso influirá mucho, poco o nada. Pero dicho queda.



Ahora lo entiendo, han abiertos para recomprarlos justo despues de que coticen las nuevas accs.Sigues en ibe?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## << 49 >> (23 Ene 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pero todavía los tengo como derechos sin convertir a acciones, ni puta idea de cuando los convierten en acciones "standard", pero parece que están tardando, yo también me estaba preguntando lo mismo, cuando lo harán.



Tenéis el calendario aquí:

https://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/cor...WEBACCCLUBACCDIVFC&codCache=13273283879519421

25 de enero de 2012: Fecha esperada para el inicio de cotización de las nuevas acciones.

Si hasta el día 25 no se pueden vender las acciones nuevas, lo lógico es que no aparezcan junto con las antiguas hasta ese día.


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta poco atacada o nada por los bajitas,se mantendran como flotando pero despegara porque es una empresa grande,Ibe esta muy atacada por los bajistas ,500 mm de acc prestadas y puede seguir bajando
> Yo creo que mas bajara ibe que Endesa
> 
> Esperaremos tener mas informacion para elaborar el cuaderno pero atenor de lo que se ve no se mueve
> Vendi 5000 a 2,29 pero me quedan otras 5000




A las dos les darán lo suyo, y tiene mucho sentido, porque con la mala prensa que tienen los bancos los peques tendemos a buscar refugio en empresas de sectores teóricamente sólidos, de ahí que el rebote que estamos viendo en el IBEX lo realicen prácticamente solitos los bancos, mientras que las eléctricas siguen siendo castigadas (y no son las únicas). Eso también nos deja otra lectura de la situación, por cierto.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta poco atacada o nada por los bajitas,se mantendran como flotando pero despegara porque es una empresa grande,Ibe esta muy atacada por los bajistas ,500 mm de acc prestadas y puede seguir bajando
> Yo creo que mas bajara ibe que Endesa
> 
> Esperaremos tener mas informacion para elaborar el cuaderno pero atenor de lo que se ve no se mueve
> Vendi 5000 a 2,29 pero me quedan otras 5000



Felicidades con nh....Buena mano. Hay un autor que se dedica a buscar compañias de ese palo y a muchas las saca una rentabilidad nada despreciable.
Su libro es Super stocks de kenneth fisher.
La metodologia es buscar negocios muy por debajo de su valor contable y con unas ventas estables durante varios años pero que por percances sus beneficios han caido.Un requisito es que su price to sales sea muy bajo.Arcelor lo cumplia tambien. Al final tanto esperar q llegase a 1'8 se me escapo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Era una pequeña broma, aquí cada uno tiene su forma de encarar el mercado, mientras le funcione, adelante



A corto plazo el AF es la forma mas facil de perder dinero, sobre todo por la dificultad que tiene ver todos los matices de unas cuentas anuales. Como todo en esta vida la virtud esta en el punto medio AF y AT.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes.

¿No es raro que las cuatro empresas de gas y electricidad (Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural y Enagas) estén todas abajo, en la parte roja?

¿Es un casual o hay algo detrás?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (23 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿No es raro que las cuatro empresas de gas y electricidad (Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural y Enagas) estén todas abajo, en la parte roja?
> 
> ¿Es un casual o hay algo detrás?



Raro no sé, pero me están jodiendo el dia.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿No es raro que las cuatro empresas de gas y electricidad (Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural y Enagas) estén todas abajo, en la parte roja?
> 
> ¿Es un casual o hay algo detrás?



Entre la incertidumbre sobre el mix energetico y que muchos paises, grandes productores, tienen o han tenido problemas pues todo suma (la energia menos dependiente de estos paises es la renovable pero tb es la mas cara, justamente gamesa y solaria estan en verde) tienes a iran, siria, todo arabia saudi que es un hervidero, norte de africa...a cual peor. O por a o por b es inviable a l/p depender durante mas tiempo del petroleo.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (23 Ene 2012)

Sin pepon que vamos.


----------



## tortilla (23 Ene 2012)

Mi corto del sp500


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Las prisas de Janus hoy se estan portando bien...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

El sr. Janus ya está fuera de las Prisas y el _marvado _de janus se está llevando +10% en las Patriot.....

edito: :Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (23 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿No es raro que las cuatro empresas de gas y electricidad (Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural y Enagas) estén todas abajo, en la parte roja?
> 
> ¿Es un casual o hay algo detrás?



Imagino que el embargo comercial de la UE a Irán tendrá algo que ver.

La UE acuerda vetar el petróleo de Irán | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El sr. Janus ya está fuera de las Prisas y el _marvado _de janus se está llevando +10% en las Patriot.....
> 
> edito: :Aplauso:



Amigo mío, acabo de cerrar la posición a 8,28 pues venía largo desde 7,60. Estoy empalmado je,je,je,je. Vaya racha que llevamos con las NH, Netflix, Prisa, Apple y Unicrédito .... y en scalping no me puedo quejar aunque ha habido tiempos mejores. Demasiado aciertos digo yo, be careful a futuro porque hay que converger hacia la media.

Me quedo exclusivamente con el corto de Barclays y en el scalping. Viene algo de guano para corregir el peponismo reciente.

De puta madre, ....


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> A las buenas tardes.
> 
> ¿No es raro que las cuatro empresas de gas y electricidad (Endesa, Iberdrola, Gas Natural y Enagas) estén todas abajo, en la parte roja?
> 
> ¿Es un casual o hay algo detrás?



Junto con las otras explicaciones que ya han puesto, respecto a Enagás

En cuanto llega a los 14, 8 hace techo y vuelve hacia abajo. 

Veremos si pasa algo con el estrecho de Ormuz, pero salvo circunstancias extraordinarias en cuanto llegue a 13 vuelvo a comprar


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Ojo con Unicredito que en 3,90 cierra el gap del último desplome.

Ojo con Netflix que no respetó los 100 dolares y ahora está en 95. Sigue siendo bastante alcista pero ahora sin demasiada referencia para fijar un stop quien ose entrar largo.

Ojo con Ivanhoe Energy si le da por superar los 1,10 con volumen.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo mío, acabo de cerrar la posición a 8,28 pues venía largo desde 7,60. Estoy empalmado je,je,je,je. Vaya racha que llevamos con las NH, Netflix, Prisa, Apple y Unicrédito .... y en scalping no me puedo quejar aunque ha habido tiempos mejores. Demasiado aciertos digo yo, be careful a futuro porque hay que converger hacia la media.
> 
> Me quedo exclusivamente con el corto de Barclays y en el scalping. Viene algo de guano para corregir el peponismo reciente.
> 
> De puta madre, ....



1º Enhorabuena.
2º ¿Anduvo también de posadas? :
3º No se gaste las plusvis en partidos madrid-barça, ya sabe como van a acabar :´(


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 1º Enhorabuena.
> 2º ¿Anduvo también de posadas? :
> 3º No se gaste las plusvis en partidos madrid-barça, ya sabe como van a acabar :´(



Cuales son las posadas?. Si te refieres a NH, entré cantándolo en el hilo y me salí con unos 12 céntimos por título, en 2,45. Es un barco que no me gusta demasiado salvo que se ponga a tiro de forma muy evidente como sucedió superando los 2,30 con volumen.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Netflix justo rebotando en la directriz de horas. De ahí por debajo, mal rollo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuales son las posadas?. Si te refieres a NH, entré cantándolo en el hilo y me salí con unos 12 céntimos por título, en 2,45. Es un barco que no me gusta demasiado salvo que se ponga a tiro de forma muy evidente como sucedió superando los 2,30 con volumen.



Si, eran la NH. Se me pasaría el post. 
Lo dicho a disfrutar.


----------



## darwinn (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 1º Enhorabuena.
> 2º ¿Anduvo también de posadas? :
> 3º No se gaste las plusvis en partidos madrid-barça, ya sabe como van a acabar :´(



EON a 15,81 cayendo de los últimos soportes que tenía por esa zona. Qué le parece? soy un impaciente


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, eran la NH. Se me pasaría el post.
> Lo dicho a disfrutar.



Esto está lleno de oportunidades por doquier, por todos los sitios. Ahora bien, veo más cortos que largos. Día en el que el SP cierre en rojo, al día siguiente hostión en europa. No veo descartable que el Dax se pasee por los 62XX a 6 días vista. Es difícil saberlo pero lo veo más por ahí que por 6600. En cualquier caso, ya saben ... con stop hasta el fin del mundo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (23 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues yo hoy no me fío.
> En liquidez
> Salto el SL de Abertis así que deshago media posición con perdidas y a ver que hace el resto ( más perdidas probablemente)
> 
> ...



Hola Ajetreo, el SL te ha saltado en un soporte muy cercano, muy cercano (si trabajas con soporte cercanos, tienes que estar dispuesto a entrar en muchas operaciones de distintos valores o estar entrando/saliendo muy a menudo del mismo valor), no en un principio de 2 estructura (hay varios en distinto rango) que es el soporte clave de anulación. Te invito a ver a ti y al que quiera (desde la oficina..) la vela diaria que está haciendo ahora mismo este valor (fíjate bien en esta vela que está haciendo y las implicaciones que suele tener si ves gráficos de este valor, el ibex etc).


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Para valientes, Apple un corto sobre el precio actual con stop loss sobre 431. Presenta en breve resultados y está en techo. No mucha carga por si le da por recibir los resultados con un alboronazo alcista.

Good luck.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> EON a 15,81 cayendo de los últimos soportes que tenía por esa zona. Qué le parece? soy un impaciente










Conserve las plusvis 

Si los fibos no me engañan, le queda recorrido para abajo.



En esto no soy muy bueno, pero creo que se ha activado el segundo impulso bajista que llevará al precio hasta los 14,8x€.

Suerte con lo que decida.


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2012)

Joder el SP en los 1320

A partir de aquí tendrá que recortar algo, pienso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder el SP en los 1320
> 
> A partir de aquí tendrá que recortar algo, pienso



Me acabo de acordar de MM...


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Amigos, hoy el SP acaba en rojo, al tiempo ....


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2012)

el guanerismo va a llegar


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Apple ya aparece bajista en el intraday. Máximos sucesivos cada vez menores. A ver si no lo joden ... y siguen tirando hacia abajo con fuerza, honestidad y picardía.


----------



## The Hellion (23 Ene 2012)

AMD almost there

[YOUTUBE]t93PJlv3EgQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me acabo de acordar de MM...



No se porque me da que estos saltaron sobre el 19 de diciembre. En cuanto cerraron el gap del día de marras, creo que a finales de noviembre, con el Gap aquel antes de que los BC soltaran la pasta.

La gráfica desde entonces es un desmadre en el SP.:ouch:


Las BBVA al menos algo más baratas que cuando las solté a media mañana. Las espero bien abajo, a ver donde se dejan querer....ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ene 2012)

Sr. Janus sigo palmando en pRISA (aunque después de estos días muy poco). ¿Ve algún empujoncito más hacia arriba?


----------



## tortilla (23 Ene 2012)

Yo como FranR saco el sector bancario de cartera, en este caso el SAN, si supera esa zona de dos fibos cambiaría los ojitos con la que la miro.



El fibo azul, es paranoia de un sistemita, no mirar.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora del navio nh

Lunes 23 de Enero 2012

Dia pepon,verdes valles se muestran ante nuestros ojos.......
Los leoncios norkapp y JP morgan con sus 400k en compras nos auguran buenas perspectivas de futuro,nada parece detener nuestro rumbo hasta el puerto del 2,8
En donde si no pasa nada este capitan desembarcara con sus plusvalias

Mañana si sigue la tendencia atravesaremos el 2,6

Los leoncios parecen estar recogiendo papel,eso es bueno
supongo que hasta que no doblemos el cabo de los 2,8 no hay peligro de sumar plusvalias


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus sigo palmando en pRISA (aunque después de estos días muy poco). ¿Ve algún empujoncito más hacia arriba?



Andate con ojo que las prisas son traicioneras


----------



## Mulder (23 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Volvemos a las jornadas gaceleras con volumen mínimo, aunque suelen ser mejores para predecir hacia donde vamos. Básicamente el día ha sido muy alcista en el volumen, aunque desde las 17:00 se han acelerado las ventas pero su volumen era bajísimo y no han conseguido girar el saldo positivo del día.

Operaciones a pecho descubierto no hemos tenido ninguna pero si camufladas, por ejemplo, una compra de 120 contratos a las 11:40 en 8575, o la compra de 120 contratos a las 12:15 alrededor del 8600.

A partir de la última operación solo se han cruzado apenas 5 operaciones de volumen bastante bajo, la mayor parte de venta, es decir, que durante la tarde los leoncios se han ausentado para tomarse un soberano en el bar.

En subasta han comprado unos 105 contratos.

En resumen, parecen estar acumulando en este momento, compran mucho y venden poco, además el precio ha quedado en zona dudosa por lo que es probable que mañana tengamos gap alcista y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Estilicón (23 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuaderno de bitacora del navio nh
> 
> Lunes 23 de Enero 2012
> 
> ...



Viendo el gráfico, a mi los 2,6X me infunden mucho respeto. 

Suerte.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2012)

Estilicón dijo:


> Viendo el gráfico, a mi los 2,6X me infunden mucho respeto.
> 
> Suerte.



Del 2,6 al 2,8 es la zona del galp donde se descolgo,nunca cotizo por ahi antes


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Ene 2012)

Un 1300 en el sp va a quedar chulo


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Sr. Janus sigo palmando en pRISA (aunque después de estos días muy poco). ¿Ve algún empujoncito más hacia arriba?



Los 0,80 los veo jodidos desde el punto de vista de que ahí existe una gran resistencia. Si los pasa, volará pero hay un riesgo importante de darse la vuelta y que la subida actual se quede en un mero rebote hasta una resistencia que antes fue soporte relevante. Difícil elección motivada por un punto de entrada quizá incorrecto.

Suerte


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 0,80 los veo jodidos desde el punto de vista de que ahí existe una gran resistencia. Si los pasa, volará pero hay un riesgo importante de darse la vuelta y que la subida actual se quede en un mero rebote hasta una resistencia que antes fue soporte relevante. Difícil elección motivada por un punto de entrada quizá incorrecto.
> 
> Suerte



El punto de entrada de quizá nada; absolutamente incorrecto.
Por ello sufrimos las consecuencias de nuestra inexperiencia gaceril.
Gracias por el comentario.
También gracias Sr. Votín.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Apple, a ver si pierde los 420 y se da un buen paseo a la baja.


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2012)

Banksters:







Con resistencias a la vuelta de la esquina. Si supera la zona con fuerza, serían planteables precios cercanos a los 169.


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2012)

Y hablando de acumulación y distribución, que algo tengo pendiente sobre el tema, pero no será hasta dentro de un tiempo que lo cuelgue:







No creo que calopez GAY ¿no?


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Banksters:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece una figura un poco compleja y asimétrica como para que la supere tan fácil. Estando en ciernes una posible corrección en el SP (posible que está por ver), quizá sea la excusa para tomar un poco de aire y dejarlo para otro momento.

Vamos a verlo que seguro que el mercado nos lo aclara más pronto que tarde porque se ve que hay ganas de meter algo de movimiento a las cotizaciones en el trading.


----------



## Claca (23 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Parece una figura un poco compleja y asimétrica como para que la supere tan fácil. Estando en ciernes una posible corrección en el SP (posible que está por ver), quizá sea la excusa para tomar un poco de aire y dejarlo para otro momento.
> 
> Vamos a verlo que seguro que el mercado nos lo aclara más pronto que tarde porque se ve que hay ganas de meter algo de movimiento a las cotizaciones en el trading.



Sí, es una señora resistencia. De todos modos, y siendo muy pesado con ello, estos días no puedo dejar de recomendar que conviene alejar el gráfico. El que he puesto del SP500, aún siendo muy sencillo, debería ser bastante elocuente.

PD: Igualmente comenté que los giros de mercado suelen producirse con fallos, y ahí está el peligro si no se advierte la escena en su conjunto.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

No sé si es porque me interesa que haya guano pero los valores usanos que sigo habitualmente están bastante en rojo. Destacar que la banca usana (principalmente BoA y Cit) está muy lejos de su máximo diario. Decíamos antes que hoy el SP puede cerrar en rojo perfectamente y va camino de ello aunque aún falta mucha sesión. Veamos cómo se desarrolla a partir de las 21:00 y si realmente ahí se ven ganas de corregir o no.

En la tecnológicas, Amazon está cayendo con cierta relevancia (su chart no es precisamente muy alegre) y Apple está subiendo pero no se decide a romper los máximos. Este valor está muy condicionado por la inminente presentación de resultados.
Los Linkedin, Google, Yahoo, Groupon ... todos están en rojo si bien lo relacionado con materias primas está pintando hacia arriba (tienen al eurodolar de su parte y sigue pintando alcista de confirmarse la vela verde que lleva hoy).

En fin muy complejo aún pero al lorito por una posible toma de beneficios ... de fondo sigue todo alcista en el SP al menos que perdiese niveles relevantes que a día de hoy están bastante más abajo.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

::::


Aparte de la ruptura del triángulo por encima tenemos dos resistencias, una para confirmar unos máximos crecientes en primer lugar sobre los 8.740 y luego una más fuerte en los 8.845.

Por arriba tenemos un hueco que termina en los 8.950.

Pero esto que digo es para los "carpatos" del foro.

Ya saben que para la congregación del guano solo existe el TO PABAJO


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

Subidita yanki para amenizar la ultima hora, y para variar.

TO PABAJORRR!


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

Pues nada, por el momento los yankis parece que quieren verdear. Otro dia mas, seguimos con lo mismo. Echare un vistazo hacia final de sesion a ver.


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

Han metido el pepon-mode. No hay pelotas con estos guarros.

Todo verde en usa ya. Ultimo cuarto de hora tipico.


----------



## FranR (23 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Han metido el pepon-mode. No hay pelotas con estos guarros.
> 
> Todo verde en usa ya. Ultimo cuarto de hora tipico.




El gráfico del SP es tan perfecto en la subida que da miedo. Todo dando señales de subida continuada al "infinito y más allá".

Cuando diga de girarse va a liar la de San Quintín. No va a haber vaselina para tanto culo.:no:


----------



## diosmercado (23 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El gráfico del SP es tan perfecto en la subida que da miedo. Todo dando señales de subida continuada al "infinito y más allá".
> 
> Cuando diga de girarse va a liar la de San Quintín. No va a haber vaselina para tanto culo.:no:



Que el oso guanoso le oiga. Estoy ya...:baba:


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

El SP intratable y Netflix perdiendo niveles. Sigue alcista pero haciendo daño a quien pensase que iba a ser fácil. Supera los 100 que era una resistencia reseñable para después perderla con facilidad. Ahora si cabe es cuando más hay que seguirla porque la continuidad alcista es bastante probable. El meollo estará en esperar a que se dé la vuelta porque intentar acertarla es bastante difícil y costosa.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2012)

miniguano de ultima hora :Baile:


----------



## sarkweber (23 Ene 2012)

PETROLEO-Barril sube por acuerdo UE para vedar crudo iraní

PETROLEO-Barril sube por acuerdo UE para vedar crudo iraní | Titulares | Reuters


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> miniguano de ultima hora :Baile:




Una patita muy importante. Cerrar dándole estopa y ponerlo en rojo al cierre creo que es importante para los guaneros.

A ver si aciertas de una puta vez :: que ahora ando corto y hace falta. Llevas un par de semanas que te has estrellado pero si ahora viene Dr Doom, te perdonaremos :XX:


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Amigo Guybrush, tenga cuidado si le tienta entrar en PCX (las famosas disparadas Patriot). Hay mucha resistencia por ahí arriba y cuando perdió soporte ... hubo una empapelada de las potentes porque se vendió mucho mucho.

Si le da por subir, esta no para pero ahora la probabilidad, y por tanto el riesgo, no está a favor.

Las Silver Wheaton en plan perro. Parecía que se venían abajo (hay un abismo por debajo de los últimos mínimos) y se han dado la vuelta y fumado el canal bajista en el que estaban. Es de esperar que la próxima vez, sea para no engañar y darse el hostión. Como ésta, hay decenas de valores ... empezando por Dupont Fabros (no fué en octubre:.


----------



## ponzi (23 Ene 2012)

Bueno cierro mi posición en el fondo con un 5% de plusvalías. 
A ver si hay suerte esta vez con iberdrola


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Les dejo una perla que probablemente tenga un movimiento amplio. Sin stop, ni mirarla.

Hercules Offshore.


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Vean lo dura y descorrelada que pueden ser algunas acciones con respeto al índice general. Se trata de Basic Energy Services. Se dedica a proveer de servicios a los campos petrolíferos usanos (Texas ...). Está pegadito a 16 y puede tener un muy buen rebote por la existencia de un soporte ahí y por la pauta de volumen que está desarrollando. Por debajo de 16, a echar patas se ha dicho.

10 de enero, vean lo que es subir de golpe sin volumen relevante.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (23 Ene 2012)

Amigos, les sigo desde la sombra, que como auditor estoy en temporada alta y casi no paro...

Un saludo a todos y mucha suerte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Ene 2012)

Gracias por los avisos sr. Janus. Con las PCX estoy quietecito desde la última victoria. Yo las veo por los 5.5$ :rolleye:







Con las wheaton gane en primera instancia y me encularon después. Leve victoria pero resentido.

Las que comenta ya les echaré un _hogo_.

Como le salga bien lo del barclays le envio un boleto euromillones para que se lo pase por la cabeza.... ::


----------



## Janus (23 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias por los avisos sr. Janus. Con las PCX estoy quietecito desde la última victoria. Yo las veo por los 5.5$ :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y Apple que también están en corto. En un rato saldrán los resultados económicos y a ver ....

Bajada a 5,5 suena mucho pero ésta se las gasta de esa gracia. Su negocio es un reflejo de las expectativas de crecimiento en India y China. El primero tiene problemas graves de inflación y cada vez le cuesta crecer más. El segundo, los números de PIB y demás ... suenan a hurto. Por eso, empresas usanas exportadoras de carbón son buen reflejo de ciertas expectativas económicas.


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ene 2012)

mañana gap a la baja ?
¿qué opinais?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana gap a la baja ?
> ¿qué opinais?



mañana tocan plusvis en el lado corto. Al lorito ....


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y Apple que también están en corto. *En un rato saldrán los resultados económicos y a ver ....*
> 
> Bajada a 5,5 suena mucho pero ésta se las gasta de esa gracia. Su negocio es un reflejo de las expectativas de crecimiento en India y China. El primero tiene problemas graves de inflación y cada vez le cuesta crecer más. El segundo, los números de PIB y demás ... suenan a hurto. Por eso, empresas usanas exportadoras de carbón son buen reflejo de ciertas expectativas económicas.



Lo de Apple es para hoy (Martes) al cierre usano

P.D. Vale, entonces hay guano


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo de Apple es para hoy (Martes) al cierre usano
> 
> P.D. Vale, entonces hay guano



Había leido que a las 2 p.m. usana. Eso sería dentro de la sesión usana .... Bueno, el martes fijo que es!.


----------



## vyk (24 Ene 2012)

Nikkei +0,60%.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Footsie pegadito a los máximos anteriores. Posible abrir cortos con stop ajustado y un r/r favorable.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y Apple que también están en corto. En un rato saldrán los resultados económicos y a ver ....
> 
> Bajada a 5,5 suena mucho pero ésta se las gasta de esa gracia. Su negocio es un reflejo de las expectativas de crecimiento en India y China. El primero tiene problemas graves de inflación y cada vez le cuesta crecer más. El segundo, los números de PIB y demás ... suenan a hurto. Por eso, empresas usanas exportadoras de carbón son buen reflejo de ciertas expectativas económicas.



Respecto a las PCX, en 2009 llegó a 3.6 tras una caida del 97% en 8 meses desde máximos. Ahora lleva un 75% desde máximos del año pasado, ¿que es un 5% adicional respecto a esos máximos (*)? Ná :: 

De China que decir. Por mi trabajo se que, en temas de ciencia son, en su mayoría, unos chapuceros de cuidado. Con las finanzas, me imagino que tres cuartos de lo mismo. Aclaro que lo de chapuceros viene de la presión desmesurada que tienen por publicar que hace, que en el mayor de los casos, los artículs que mandan a revistas sean truño. Como en todos sitios habrá gente brillante, pero la mayoría... :no:

(*) Si, ya se que es un -20% respecto a precio actual  .


edito: Buenos dias y tal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)




----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Barclays, sitúo el stop loss en el punto de entrada 222. A dejar correr.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Barclays, sitúo el stop loss en el punto de entrada 222. A dejar correr.



Ahi está el tio! 

Pierda de vez en cuando, ya va a cerrar el año en febrero y se aburra el resto del año ::

Por cierto, que ojo tengo, EON peponea +1.7% :: cuidado con los 16.2€. Han descargado 7M acciones en los primeros 15 mins, bajado el precio y ahora sube con menor volumen. Yo sigo en mis trece (*) que vapabajo aún a riesgo de tener que venir a recoger el owned correspondiente. 

(*) de boquilla ya que no me meto a corto :cook:


----------



## darwinn (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahi está el tio!
> 
> Pierda de vez en cuando, ya va a cerrar el año en febrero y se aburra el resto del año ::
> 
> ...



yo he entrado corto a 16,15. Stops justos y listo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> yo he entrado corto a 16,15. Stops justos y listo



Suerte con ese corto!


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahi está el tio!
> 
> Pierda de vez en cuando, ya va a cerrar el año en febrero y se aburra el resto del año ::
> 
> ...



Pues ya verá usted cuando esta tarde europea se produzca un bajón fuerte en Apple por los resultados .... Por lo que sea, se está ahora en racha y hay que aprovecharlo. El success ratio no es sostenible y todo converge a la media.


----------



## dj-mesa (24 Ene 2012)

*La petrolera Petroplus se desploma al borde de bancarrota 
*

El grupo suizo Petroplus Holdings, el mayor refinador independiente de petróleo y productos derivados en Europa, se declarará en suspensión de pagos al fracasar las negociaciones que mantenía con sus acreedores sobre la reapertura de una línea de crédito y la prórroga de las fechas de vencimiento.

"Las negociaciones con los acreedores no han sido exitosas", explicó la empresa en un comunicado, donde informó de que estos han dado orden de aceleración e iniciado distintas acciones contra la compañía.

Los títulos de Petroplus caen un 80%.


----------



## The Hellion (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahi está el tio!
> 
> Pierda de vez en cuando, ya va a cerrar el año en febrero y se aburra el resto del año ::
> 
> ...









De todas las eléctricas que hay en el mundo, tuvo que elegir la mía.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Por si le sirve de algo, sr. Janus, veo (uuuuhhhmmm) a las barclays a 210 en breve (*). 
[Bruja Lola mode off]

(*) Por fibos (si respeta el nivel actual de 218) y objetivo ruptura por abajo canal bajista.

P.S. Luego me paso por el owned 

@Sr. *The Hellion*, aquí todos de buen rollo y tal, pero al final lo que hacenos es _arrubarnos _los dineros los unos a los otros :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Más presión para la Eurozona: Portugal podría necesitar un segundo rescate - elEconomista.es

Venga, abran (de nuevo) las carteras. El país shurmano necesita más pasta.


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Más presión para la Eurozona: Portugal podría necesitar un segundo rescate - elEconomista.es
> 
> Venga, abran (de nuevo) las carteras. El país shurmano necesita más pasta.



Pues estamos en plena cuesta de enero, como mucho le puedo aportar 1€


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pues estamos en plena cuesta de enero, como mucho le puedo aportar 1€



[YOUTUBE]L3wBVTrLZ5Q[/YOUTUBE]

:XX:


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *La petrolera Petroplus se desploma al borde de bancarrota
> *
> 
> El grupo suizo Petroplus Holdings, el mayor refinador independiente de petróleo y productos derivados en Europa, se declarará en suspensión de pagos al fracasar las negociaciones que mantenía con sus acreedores sobre la reapertura de una línea de crédito y la prórroga de las fechas de vencimiento.
> ...



El 24 de diciembre estaba en 3,48 y le vino un bajadón por los mismos problemas. Ahora se materializan y ya no parece que tenga solución.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Ostrás, ¿los suizos-seres-de-luz-galáctica también en apuros? ¿era compañia grande o pequeña (veces repsol por ejemplo)?


----------



## aksarben (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Sr. *The Hellion*, aquí todos de buen rollo y tal, pero al final lo que hacenos es _arrubarnos _los dineros los unos a los otros :XX:



Ya, ya, pero no joroben y no le metan cortos a Cisco, que está la cosa mu malita... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Ya, ya, pero no joroben y no le metan cortos a Cisco, que está la cosa mu malita... ::



Ok, por ustéc no nos ciscaremos en cisco. ::


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por si le sirve de algo, sr. Janus, veo (uuuuhhhmmm) a las barclays a 210 en breve (*).
> [Bruja Lola mode off]
> 
> (*) Por fibos (si respeta el nivel actual de 218) y objetivo ruptura por abajo canal bajista.
> ...



Cierro Barclays en 215 aprox. Sobre 0,07 pounds por título (es suficiente para la carga que llevaba). Me quedo corto en el DAX buscando 200 pipos.

De la banca me fío muy poco tal y como está el percal usano. Si baja, lo sigo desde el DAX (me muevo mejor ahí).


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ostrás, ¿los suizos-seres-de-luz-galáctica también en apuros? ¿era compañia grande o pequeña (veces repsol por ejemplo)?



La mitad de las Patriots, para entendernos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La mitad de las Patriots, para entendernos.



Aproximadamente Gamesa pués...


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro Barclays en 215 aprox. Sobre 0,07 pounds por título (es suficiente para la carga que llevaba). *Me quedo corto en el DAX buscando 200 pipos.*
> 
> De la banca me fío muy poco tal y como está el percal usano. Si baja, lo sigo desde el DAX (me muevo mejor ahí).



Buscando los 61xx?

En cuantas sesiones si no es indiscreción?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Prisa, la subida ya se está poniendo peligrosa porque la pauta de volumen no acompaña (es decreciente). En 0,8 hay una señora resistencia (ya se les ve la patita en el ask). Sobre 0,79 se podría abrir un corto con stop en 0,81. El problema es que no sé donde se puede ir corto en este título. En IG Markets no.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Buscando los 61xx?
> 
> En cuantas sesiones si no es indiscreción?



That's right. Espero que en 3 pero sinceramente, si hay que fallar en algo ... que sea en el número de días porque no me importaría que fuera mañana por ejemplo (muy difícil).


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Me gusta mucho Hercules Offshore para un buen corto. En 5 tiene una neck line muy notable que supuso cambio de tendencia de fondo. Aún está lejos para tener que evitar un stop muy amplio. Pero la sigo entre ojo y ojo.

Sin embargo, Basic Energy Services puede ser un buen largo por la pauta de volumen que está desarrollando y la cercanía de un buen soporte.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Me parece a mi que hoy no hay leoncios ,sin ellos las bajadas y subidas carecen de valor


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Deutsche Bank tiene un corto magnífico. A tocado el máximo relativo anterior y qué casualidad que ahí se ha dado la vuelta.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

A poco que se compliquen los temas en USA, al DAX le empapelan a base de bien.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2012)

Votin, he entrado a primera hora a Iberdrola... y no me gusta que se me ningunee...


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Aegon tiene otro corto magnífico en apariencia. Entro en 3,80 con stop en 3,90.

En diario tiene muchas velas verdes seguidas y está hoy configurando una posible vela de vuelta. El r/r merece la pena y el estocástico en hora sugiere corrección.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin, he entrado a primera hora a Iberdrola... y no me gusta que se me ningunee...



Compañia que tocas compañia que sube...Quedate por mucho tiempo en ibe 
Aquí un compañero de JGA te da la bienvenida.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Está a huevo para ver bajadas pero con prudencia. Subastas positivas, Grecia optimista ... y no sube con alegría.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin, he entrado a primera hora a Iberdrola... y no me gusta que se me ningunee...



Ibe tiene mucho capital prestado ,mas de un 10%,la estan tirando a la baja
puede que recojan hilo y suba o puede que la tiren mas
Endesa esta en minimos y sin cortos,se le ve mas sana para un rebote
Yo dudo en donde y en que punto entrar,seria basica una mala noticia para un buen descuelgue y entrar en alguna electrica,lo de la guerra con iran seria bueno
para posicionarse en electricas y repsol


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

DAX: podría estar formando una figura gallardete de continuidad bajista. Las implicaciones serían muy guaneras. Los 6370 son la frontera.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Ene 2012)

que dia.. esperando a que caiga el chaparron


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

¿Y FranR y el sr. Pollastre que dicen? Agazapados se hallan amasando fortunas y ni pio hoygan! ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> DAX: podría estar formando una figura gallardete de continuidad bajista. Las implicaciones serían muy guaneras. Los 6370 son la frontera.



Parece ser que efectivamente se viene la correcion de turno, a cruzar dedos y que no aprezca ningun leoncio enchufando +10.000 contratos en 5 min. 

Ya saben, un rumor y pepon al canto. o lo contrario.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ibe tiene mucho capital prestado ,mas de un 10%,la estan tirando a la baja
> puede que recojan hilo y suba o puede que la tiren mas
> Endesa esta en minimos y sin cortos,se le ve mas sana para un rebote
> Yo dudo en donde y en que punto entrar,seria basica una mala noticia para un buen descuelgue y entrar en alguna electrica,lo de la guerra con iran seria bueno
> para posicionarse en electricas y repsol




Confío en el 4.50. Y esos contratos no sé quién dijo que queda poco para recomprarlos. Quizá quieran tenerla bajita para cuando coticen las nuevas...


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Si hay suerte y tiran algun misil los iranis podremos entrar de una vez con las electricas y los repsoles,hace falta alguna noticia guanera para un pequeño bajoncito de un 7% y meter
la patilla


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Confío en el 4.50. Y esos contratos no sé quién dijo que queda poco para recomprarlos. Quizá quieran tenerla bajita para cuando coticen las nuevas...



Si,son unos 500 millones de acciones prestadas 
nahhhhh!!!!::
Eso si,ayer se recompraron 7 millones

Esta y gamesa van por el mismo camino


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,son unos 500 millones de acciones prestadas
> nahhhhh!!!!::
> Eso si,ayer se recompraron 7 millones
> 
> Esta y gamesa van por el mismo camino



Pues como los resultados van a serguir siendo buenos (aunque quizá un poco "menos buenos") viviremos de los dividendos...


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Suelto el DAX con 40 pipos aprox de reward. Cierro el día dejando stop loss y stop profit programados en Apple. Idem en Aegon.

Ahora quietecito y nada de scalps, que estos cabrones me llevan el reward.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Suelto el DAX con 40 pipos aprox de reward. Cierro el día dejando stop loss y stop profit programados en Apple. Idem en Aegon.
> 
> Ahora quietecito y nada de scalps, que estos cabrones me llevan el reward.



Maestro
Mal dia para torear,mucho gacelio suelto haciendo trading y pocos leoncios a los que coger por la cola para sacar alguna pasta


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro
> Mal dia para torear,mucho gacelio suelto haciendo trading y pocos leoncios a los que coger por la cola para sacar alguna pasta



Vd. siga provocando, que con unos cortos aquí y allá le convierto esto:







en esto:







en menos que canta un gallo...


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro
> Mal dia para torear,mucho gacelio suelto haciendo trading y pocos leoncios a los que coger por la cola para sacar alguna pasta



Hoy es un día magnífico de scalping, para mí no hay más por hoy. Fiable y tendencial en series de minutos.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vd. siga provocando, que con unos cortos aquí y allá le convierto esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Adelante,adelante:o
Ya se gastaron los chinos 5 millones de acc prestadas(que no han devuelto)
para bajar a 2,2 y 2,18
Alli estare yo otra vez para cargar el barco::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

ojito con 
*lufthansa*. 

Si pierde el canal, objetivo de un 5.5% a la vista.


----------



## Pepe Broz (24 Ene 2012)

Telefónica está hecha unos trapos, se arrastra como puede


----------



## faraico (24 Ene 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Telefónica está hecha unos trapos, se arrastra como puede



Piense que el forero MV se ha puesto corto en ella, y cuando ese forero hace una operación no es para pipas, sino para algo "jrande"...esperela en 8 o 9


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Piense que el forero MV se ha puesto corto en ella, y cuando ese forero hace una operación no es para pipas, sino para algo "jrande"...esperela en 8 o 9



O también para cargar más arriba..... :XX:


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Amigos, Telefónica no es el compañero de viaje que más conviene. Tiene un soporte muy fuerte en 12,5 pero eso no quiere decir que vaya a subir. Está para el arrastre y el price action está en otros sitios.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

En *Lufthansa * el precio se encuentra un 0.6% por debajo del canal. Ya sabemos que esto depende de _*donde *_dibujes el suelo del canal. Pero si esto fuese ciencia exacta, todos ricos ::. A la espera de corrección en minutos y cortito cabalgaré.

Además como se ponga la cosa tonta con Irán, y el petroleo suba....tic-tac tic-tac.


edito:-0.7% debajo canal....corrige cabrona! :XX:
edito2: -0.8% ya no tiene gracia....


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En *Lufthansa * el precio se encuentra un 0.6% por debajo del canal. Ya sabemos que esto depende de _*donde *_dibujes el suelo del canal. Pero si esto fuese ciencia exacta, todos ricos ::. A la espera de corrección en minutos y cortito cabalgaré.
> 
> Además como se ponga la cosa tonta con Irán, y el petroleo suba....tic-tac tic-tac.
> 
> ...



Tengan cuidado, romper canales alcistas puede suponer bajar un poco para retomarlos. Hay más fuerza implícita bajista en otros que pierden soportes directamente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tengan cuidado, romper canales alcistas puede suponer bajar un poco para retomarlos. Hay más fuerza implícita bajista en otros que pierden soportes directamente.



Gracias sr. Janus. Pero en este caso un 5% de reward que me da el AT es suficiente . Otra cosa es que me equivoque con el AT y me hagan una visita inesperada







Lufthansa, váyase a la mierda! -1.34% debajo del canal. 




:XX:


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Aegon: cerramos operación con casi un 2% de reward. No está mal para un par de horas.

Las plusvis, a buen recaudo. Queda abierto Apple solamente. Hoy ya no hay más scalps ni acciones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

*Lufthansa*.









a esperar 


@Janus. Bravo, y radiando las ops! Lleva una semana en plan _sniper_.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *Lufthansa*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Semana buena, sí señor!.
En los laterales creo humildemente que hay que trabajar exclusivamente por objetivos. El dejar correr las operaciones no es suficiente porque el consumo de tiempo está en contra y la profundidad de los movimientos también. De ahí que se llame lateral :XX:

No olvidemos que el SP sigue tremendamente alcista y que lo que estamos viendo, o mejor dicho está por ver si se ve, es una mera corrección. Los scalps permiten estar al margen de si los movimientos son profundos o no porque su esencia es el trabajo exclusivo por objetivos.

Le dejo como perla las Ivanhoe Energy. Hay que esperar un poquito pero se vislumbra un movimiento muy fuerte. La pega, para mí, es que no hay volumen para entrar con una posición decente en reward.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,son unos 500 millones de acciones prestadas
> nahhhhh!!!!::
> Eso si,ayer se recompraron 7 millones
> 
> Esta y gamesa van por el mismo camino



El día que se cansen de poner cortos a Gamesa va a ser épica la subida. A pesar que sus margenes y roe son bajos esta cotizando muy por debajo de su valor contable.

Mira que busco y busco pero no encuentro ninguna compañia en España que cumpla todos los requisitos contables de Buffet.

Algunas se acercan a esa posición de casi monopolio con margenes superiores al 40% roe cerca del 20% deuda inferior al 50% , muchas reservas y tesorería y a ser posible que cotice por debajo de su valor contable o como mucho no muy por encima.

Enagas 
Red electrica

El problema de estas dos es que incumplen el requisito de deuda y el del valor contable y de forma sobrada

y un poco mas alejadas pero que cotizan por debajo de su valor contable y ademas su autopropulsión financiera no es tan alta tenemos

Iberdrola
Gas natural

La primera tiene menos deuda, mas margen y mas reservas de forma comparativa, a medio plazo debería ser mejor compra ibe.

Y con menos margen pero también siendo de las energéticas con menos deuda y cotizando por debajo de su valor contable tenemos a Endesa que se ha pasado de frenada. Solo tiene un problema y es que no es independiente, esta controlada por italianos. En el medio plazo es probable que sea la que mas suba, has tenido buen ojo Votin

Luego está Viscofan y siguen Telefonica, Bme y algo mas alejada Prosegur


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Ene 2012)

*Iberdrola*

A quien preguntaba por la ampliación de Iberdrola:

Ya están aquí las acciones nuevas. Eso sí, en ING salen sin nombre y separadas de las antiguas, pero está claro que son las acciones nuevas de Iberdrola.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El día que se cansen de poner cortos a Gamesa va a ser épica la subida. A pesar que sus margenes y roe son bajos esta cotizando muy por debajo de su valor contable.
> 
> Mira que busco y busco pero no encuentro ninguna compañia en España que cumpla todos los requisitos contables de Buffet.
> 
> ...



Gamesa está haciendo lo que tiene que hacer. Está formando un muy buen suelo (mientras dure) con los 3 euros como soporte clave. Varios toques y tiene antiguedad por lo que se torna como magnífico. De momento no quiere decir que vaya a subir pero ya es bueno que esté dejando de bajar. Cuando se ponga alcista ... será magnífica.


----------



## Burbujilimo (24 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El día que se cansen de poner cortos a Gamesa va a ser épica la subida. A pesar que sus margenes y roe son bajos esta cotizando muy por debajo de su valor contable.
> 
> Mira que busco y busco pero no encuentro ninguna compañia en España que cumpla todos los requisitos contables de Buffet.
> 
> ...



Ando con mucho trabajo y casi no os puedo seguir hoy.

Sólo entro para volver a repetir que este hilo vale su peso en oro. Dense todos por thankeados.


----------



## ponzi (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Gamesa está haciendo lo que tiene que hacer. Está formando un muy buen suelo (mientras dure) con los 3 euros como soporte clave. Varios toques y tiene antiguedad por lo que se torna como magnífico. De momento no quiere decir que vaya a subir pero ya es bueno que esté dejando de bajar. Cuando se ponga alcista ... será magnífica.



El día que veas clara la entrada, que a ti se te da bien el scalping y los suelos.
Es bastante probable que un servidor se la juegue y te siga. 
Va a ser un espectáculo, eso sí, si a iberdrola no le da por recomprarla antes
(ya tiene el 50%)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El día que veas clara la entrada, que a ti se te da bien el scalping y los suelos.
> Es bastante probable que un servidor se la juegue y te siga.
> Va a ser un espectáculo, eso sí, si a iberdrola no le da por recomprarla antes
> (ya tiene el 50%)



Pues no le extrañe que sean ellos mismos los que prestan las acciones que tienen por una lado y las recompren por el otro....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por si le sirve de algo, sr. Janus, veo (uuuuhhhmmm) a las barclays a 210 en breve (*).
> [Bruja Lola mode off]
> 
> (*) Por fibos (si respeta el nivel actual de 218) y objetivo ruptura por abajo canal bajista.
> ...



un empujoncito más... 212 ::

aunque bueno, yo creo que me podría poner la medallita :Baile:

Cuando entre en algo, fijo que me enculan, _c'est la vie_


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El día que se cansen de poner cortos a Gamesa va a ser épica la subida. A pesar que sus margenes y roe son bajos esta cotizando muy por debajo de su valor contable.
> 
> Mira que busco y busco pero no encuentro ninguna compañia en España que cumpla todos los requisitos contables de Buffet.
> 
> ...



yo solo espero alguna noticia negativa para posicionarme a largo en ibe,repsol o endesa,preferentemente energeticas
Gamesa puede tener un bajon a 2,5 que para mi es su suelo natural,tiene mucha competencia china,mal rollo


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Dentro de Endesa a largo a 15,330


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El día que veas clara la entrada, que a ti se te da bien el scalping y los suelos.
> Es bastante probable que un servidor se la juegue y te siga.
> Va a ser un espectáculo, eso sí, si a iberdrola no le da por recomprarla antes
> (ya tiene el 50%)



La tengo en el radar, lo cantaré bajo el riesgo de cada uno. Yo entraré fuerte e iré promediando al alza poco a poco. Vamos primero a ver qué figura se torna como cambio de tendencia y cómo trabajar en ella.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

Pero hasta los 3,6 de GAM queda un rato, ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

El dax está pidiendo un "Quitenme esos guanos..."


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Ahora que me digan que los cortos distorsionaban el mercado. 
¿Es _serio _que un banco suba un 8% un día y después baje otro 8%? 
Miren que a mi me la suda. Pero esta volatilidad supongo que estará destrozando muchos planes de pensionesy ahorros de muchos pequeños inversores.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

a los guanos dias , ahi van las TEF pabajo


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> yo solo espero alguna noticia negativa para posicionarme a largo en ibe,repsol o endesa,preferentemente energeticas
> Gamesa puede tener un bajon a 2,5 que para mi es su suelo natural,tiene mucha competencia china,mal rollo





VOTIN dijo:


> Dentro de Endesa a largo a 15,330




Le quemaba la liquidez!


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias , ahi van las TEF pabajo



Y en IBERDROLA, también parece que el bajar no va a parar.

¿No te parece?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Joder, qué bien se ve todo desde afuera!!!!.

No caigo en la tentación del intradía en el DAX. La clave va a ser lo que suceda a partir de las 14:30 en donde los usanos se van a empezar a mover.


----------



## ghkghk (24 Ene 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Y en IBERDROLA, también parece que el bajar no va a parar.
> 
> ¿No te parece?




El entorno de los 4.50, que además ya fue la zona de mínimo de 52 semanas, por ahora aguanta. Creo que vale la pena la apuesta. Eso sí, si pierde los 4,40... Dios proveerá.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

amigos , los indices serios llevan sobrecomprados musho tiempo , lo que a sucedido con ellos es excepcional , se da muy pocas veces y no es otra cosa que una descomunal trampa 

tanto tiempo pepones a quebrado la FED de mushos guaneros que an cargado largos , para ellos mi mensaje es disfruten los largos y no olviden promediar a la baja


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Y en IBERDROLA, también parece que el bajar no va a parar.
> 
> ¿No te parece?



no necesito ni ver el grafico de ibertrola para decir que el ibex lo arrastrara sin compasion hasta los infiernos 

los indices serios ) sp500 , dow y dax van a tener una caida gorda , veo al sp500 parandose y rebotando en los 1100 o rompiendo el 1100 pa confirmar el H-C-H


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder, qué bien se ve todo desde afuera!!!!.
> 
> No caigo en la tentación del intradía en el DAX. La clave va a ser lo que suceda a partir de las 14:30 en donde los usanos se van a empezar a mover.



En la misma condición

Aprovecho y me voy a comer, que la tarde será de sentarse a disfrutar del espectáculo


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Le quemaba la liquidez!



No
Necesitaba otro punto de vista que se acercara al mio y ponzi me lo dio
Ademas,no solo de hoteles vive el hombre
Tambien le tengo echado el ojo a ibe a 4,3 o 4,1
resol a 20 o 21 ,
pero a endesa no la ve mucho mas abajo de 15(aunque todo puede ser:


----------



## The Hellion (24 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> En la misma condición
> 
> Aprovecho y me voy a comer, que la tarde será de sentarse a disfrutar del espectáculo



¿Esta tarde hay streaming non-stop del analista del pelo-a-tazón?


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Ene 2012)

Yo sigo pensando que si no certifica tounel las caídas no me siento completo.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

S&P rebaja la nota de tres bancos franceses y del ente financiero del Estado - elEconomista.es


----------



## faraico (24 Ene 2012)

que mal rollo me da cuando mi deseo es que caigan los indices y el sr. MV anuncia que caerán los índices...:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> que mal rollo me da cuando mi deseo es que caigan los indices y el sr. MV anuncia que caerán los índices...:ouch:



entonces cargue largos


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Esta tarde hay streaming non-stop del analista del pelo-a-tazón?



Pues si, lo pondré como voz de fondo, así me evito el pelo a tazón y aunque no sea tema de bolsa les diré:

Desconozco como será este señor en bañador o roncando en su cama pero deja entrever un sutil cinismo; sobre todo cuando habla con la rubia, " repetiré la música y no se enterará", sosiego y placidez junto con una inteligencia más que suficiente. 

Cualidades que habitualmente no adornan a los adonis que pululan por las pantallas.

Ay, me gusta mi perversión particular de los viernes....


----------



## faraico (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> entonces cargue largos



No, porque si finalmente hay guano, y yo largo....me será imposible leer sus mensajes (humildes, eso si) sobre el guano sin caer en depresión:cook:

Cosa que si no estoy largo, leeré con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja, me gusta como comenta usted el guano....:Aplauso:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> *El entorno de los 4.50, que además ya fue la zona de mínimo de 52 semanas*, por ahora aguanta. Creo que vale la pena la apuesta. Eso sí, si pierde los 4,40... Dios proveerá.



Creo recordar que en septiembre '11 bajó de 4,30, ¿no? (Intradía, eso sí)


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Creo recordar que en septiembre '11 bajó de 4,30, ¿no? (Intradía, eso sí)



4,15 intradia


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Vamos lufties, un céntimo más arriba y entro corto!!

Padentro, *entrada *10.235€ *SL *10.35€ *Objetivo *9.6x€


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamos lufties, un céntimo más arriba y entro corto!!
> 
> Padentro, *entrada *10.235€ *SL *10.35€ *Objetivo *9.6x€



Suerte,parece que la tendencia te acompaña


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

que la tendencia os acompañe pequeños padaguanos


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

González Páramo señala que las negociaciones en Grecia están cerca de finalizar y espera que el sentido común prevalezca.

Añade que el BCE está comprometido a mantener el funcionamiento de los bancos y a dar liquidez.

el mensaje de panico me gusta y el apellido del tio tambien 

pero seran tontos , activen los cds cojones ya


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2012)

Parece que la campaña electoral del negrito ha empezado. El indice Richmond ha subido bastante, a ver si recuperan terreno los yankis, de momento parece que si pero... el ansiaaaa.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> ¿Esta tarde hay streaming non-stop del analista del pelo-a-tazón?



A ver si se anima, que no le dejan tranquilo en el mundo de los dineros ....


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> S&P rebaja la nota de tres bancos franceses y del ente financiero del Estado - elEconomista.es



Ya comienza el flujo de noticias para justificar posibles retrocesos. Son transparentes como el agua.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Las Patriot en 7,66 han cotizado. Que bien el salirse ayer en 8,28.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes...por fin un día completo

BBVA vendido ayer, abajo
Dax bajando 
Euro entrada en corto ayer en positivo

A ver cuanto dura la alegría...espero que al menos hasta donde dije hace unos días. Eso si los stop siempre son tus amigos


----------



## Claca (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> González Páramo señala que las negociaciones en Grecia están cerca de finalizar y espera que el sentido común prevalezca.
> 
> Añade que el BCE está comprometido a mantener el funcionamiento de los bancos y a dar liquidez.
> 
> ...



Los índices serios estarán muy sobrecomprados, pero han subido un 5% desde que empezaste a dar la matraca. El IBEX ni se ha inmutado, sigue sobre los 8.600 donde abriste cortos (fuiste tú quien hizo la relación directa entre el índice y la acción), lateral, pero la operacicón en TEF, eso sí, te está saliendo de puta madre, que es lo que cuenta -para ti, porque esto es un foro y la mayor parte de lo que dices sólo sirve para confundir a la gente-.

Yo comparto tu escenario, pero pienso que estás mezclando el corto plazo con el medio, índices y acciones, y eso es muy peligroso a nivel de operativa para el que no sabe de qué va la historia, así que si realmente tienes una pizca de humildad, cuando no decencia, cuida más lo que dices o al menos no te cuelgues medallas que no te corresponden.

Recuerda que lo que sacas en tus operaciones te lo llevas tú, pero lo que el foro recibe es lo que dejas escrito.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Largo en Basic Energy Services. En 16,24$.

No pensaba operar más pero está la tenía en el radar y la vela en horas es muy interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Los índices serios estarán muy sobrecomprados, pero han subido un 5% desde que empezaste a dar la matraca. El IBEX ni se ha inmutado, sigue sobre los 8.600 donde abriste cortos (fuiste tú quien hizo la relación directa entre el índice y la acción), lateral, pero la operacicón en TEF, eso sí, te está saliendo de puta madre, que es lo que cuenta -para ti, porque esto es un foro y la mayor parte de lo que dices sólo sirve para confundir a la gente-.
> 
> Yo comparto tu escenario, pero pienso que estás mezclando el corto plazo con el medio, índices y acciones, y eso es muy peligroso a nivel de operativa para el que no sabe de qué va la historia, así que si realmente tienes una pizca de humildad, cuando no decencia, cuida más lo que dices o al menos no te cuelgues medallas que no te corresponden.
> 
> Recuerda que lo que sacas en tus operaciones te lo llevas tú, pero lo que el foro recibe es lo que dejas escrito.



invierta bajo su propio riesgo amijo , muertoviviente no tiene la culpa de ustec no pudiera seguir su operativa por acojonamiento y perdiera plata tontamente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)




----------



## Claca (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> invierta bajo su propio riesgo amijo , muertoviviente no tiene la culpa de ustec no pudiera seguir su operativa por acojonamiento y perdiera plata tontamente



Lo que yo haga, efectivamente, es sólo bajo mi responsabilidad. Del mismo modo que lo que tú has escrito ha salido todo de tu entrenado cerebro, aún cuando no se asemeje en lo más mínimo a la realidad (correlacionar niveles del IBEX con TEF, los índices serios guaneando, _teóricamente_, desde principios de mes...). 

Y no te creas, realmente pienso que se te da muy bien el trading y que tienes buen ojo para el mercado, pero eso no quita que seas un pésimo comunicador, que es lo que al final importa a los usuarios del foro.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

E.ON, desde los máximos de esta mañana, lleva toda la jornada en un canal descendente (5min) y ni siquiera ahora que el DAX ronda los 6400 le da por romper el canal (ahora está por debajo de 16). ¿Cómo la véis? ienso:


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Largo en Basic Energy Services. En 16,24$.
> 
> No pensaba operar más pero está la tenía en el radar y la vela en horas es muy interesante.



Vendido ganando el dos por ciento. Salida en 16,56$. Suficiente en un ratillo.

Vuelvo a estar fuera, excepto Apple.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

pero es que de verdad que la gente es tonta o se lo hace , que tendra que ver que los indices esten sobrecomprados , pueden seguir subiendo y mantener la sobrecompra un tiempo , claro que si .

yo en ningun momento eh dicho cortos en tal o cual indice en tal o cual nivel , yo dije cortos en tef , concretamente cortos en tef 13,60 sl 13,70 ¿ o es que no dije eso ? el que como ustec amigo claca haya interpretado que corto en tef 13,60 era en realidad corto en sp500 en 1270 a perdido la platita tontamente pero a mi no me culpe :no:


----------



## darwinn (24 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> E.ON, desde los máximos de esta mañana, lleva toda la jornada en un canal descendente (5min) y ni siquiera ahora que el DAX ronda los 6400 le da por romper el canal (ahora está por debajo de 16). ¿Cómo la véis? ienso:



yo estoy corto. No nos mires, únete!


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Ehhh que yo ando por aquí, al pie del cañón.

Por cierto el Dax aún no ha bajado de la zona donde mi indicador, empezó a dar señal de prepararse para salir por patas (6350), aunque aún queda para el cierre, que es lo que realmente importa al IF.

Esto ni es caída ni es ná.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ehhh que yo ando por aquí, al pie del cañón.
> 
> Por cierto el Dax aún no ha bajado de la zona donde mi indicador, empezó a dar señal de prepararse para salir por patas (6350), aunque aún queda para el cierre, que es lo que realmente importa al IF.
> 
> Esto ni es caída ni es ná.



Es que lo tenía ya hecho cuando hizo acto de presencia, y mire ustéc, ya no lo iba a cambiar ::

Por cierto, un spin-off del HVEI35 raro,raro


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Ahora ya soy libre. Vendido Apple. Son trescientos eurillos que podrían convertirse en -2000 si le da por peponizarse de golpe tras los resultados. Elimino el riesgo y después de los mismos ya veo cual es la mejor inversión en este valor. Creo que va a ser muy bajista sin tardar mucho, al margen que con los resultados pudiera hacer cualquier barbaridad.

Totalmente libre!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> yo estoy corto. No nos mires, únete!



)

¿Objetivo? Llevo un rato mirándola y no creas que no me tienta, como la _lujansa_ de GT, pero primero intento encontrar SL y SP, así que seguiré trasteando un poquillo... (bueno, SL los tengo (en E.ON, un poco por encima del canal, en lujan el que dijo GT me gusta, pero no sé a donde quiero llegar :ouch: )


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mese dice ustec ? muertoviviente entro en los 7600 se salio con 850 puntos o asi y de desde ahi no a vuelto a aparecer hasta hace un par de semanas y que yo sepa mis entradas han dado beneficios a los que han tenido FED



Es verdad, usted nunca dijo nada de índices....:bla:


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, un spin-off del HVEI35 raro,raro



La niña de pollastre según Fran200:




:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

amijo franr ustec mismo se descalifica , largo en 7600 y operacion ganadora de 850 puntos y desde ahi no volvi a entrar hasta los cortos en tef 13,60 .

son dos operaciones distintas en momentos distintos o es que ustec no se da cuenta o no quiere darse cuenta :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> La niña de pollastre según Fran200:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pobrecillo el creador del hilo, 3 mensajes y ya no posteó más.

R.I.P.

edito: (He posteado en ese hilo :XX


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

por cierto cante la entrada en 7650 y la salida por los 8500 casi , en ese momento operacion concluida no mezcle churras con merinas la operacion de cortos es distinta y en otro momento


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Ene 2012)

por cierto mañana toca barbas


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y no te creas,_ realmente pienso que se te da muy bien el trading_ y que tienes _buen ojo para el mercado_,




Clackerty, ¿ cuánto hace que no sales por ahí a tomarte un gintonic ? Creo que estás empezando a tener delirios... ::

Que el Sr. MuertoViviente no sería capaz de distinguir un retrace técnico de una vaca a lunares, lo saben hasta en Saturno. Por favor.... le otorgas una capacidad mental que a todas luces ese Sr. no detenta. 

Hora es de que empecemos a separar la broma del serio - y a los foreros normales, de los cantamañanas con ínfulas de grandeza - si queremos que este hilo mantenga un nivel mínimo.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero es que de verdad que la gente es tonta o se lo hace , que tendra que ver que los indices esten sobrecomprados , pueden seguir subiendo y mantener la sobrecompra un tiempo , claro que si .
> 
> *yo en ningun momento eh dicho cortos en tal o cual indice en tal o cual nivel *, yo dije cortos en tef , concretamente cortos en tef 13,60 sl 13,70 ¿ o es que no dije eso ? el que como ustec amigo claca haya interpretado que corto en tef 13,60 era en realidad corto en sp500 en 1270 a perdido la platita tontamente pero a mi no me culpe :no:



ajajjajajaajja


Pero como se puede usted llevar la contraria a si mismo en la misma página. ::

Todos en esta página saben lo que ha escrito..cortos hasta 6.600 (¿?) y lo ha relacionado en todo momento con su corto en telefónica.:bla::bla:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Clackerty, ¿ cuánto hace que no sales por ahí a tomarte un gintonic ? Creo que estás empezando a tener delirios... ::
> 
> Que el Sr. MuertoViviente no sería capaz de distinguir un retrace técnico de una vaca a lunares, lo saben hasta en Saturno. Por favor.... le otorgas una capacidad mental que a todas luces ese Sr. no detenta.
> 
> *Hora es de que empecemos a separar la broma del serio *- y a los foreros normales, de los cantamañanas con ínfulas de grandeza - si queremos que este hilo mantenga un nivel mínimo.



Toda la razón, o dejamos de darle bola al troll o nos cargamos el hilo con mejor rollo del universo bursátil foril.:Aplauso:

Y soy el primer culpable en dar bola entrando a trapo...


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

Quizas la mejor forma de largar al troll sea darle la razón todo el rato

_Si señor MV, efectivamente acertó usted al anunciar pepón y guano al mismo tiempo_...

Yo como ni siquiera entiendo su gramática no puedo responderle


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Hombre! Sr. Pollastre, abandonados nos tenía. Ya puede currarse un par de gráficas derrpator, mandrilator y anal termal suphozitoriums si no quiere ser baneado!


----------



## Claca (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero es que de verdad que la gente es tonta o se lo hace , que tendra que ver que los indices esten sobrecomprados , pueden seguir subiendo y mantener la sobrecompra un tiempo , claro que si .
> 
> yo en ningun momento eh dicho cortos en tal o cual indice en tal o cual nivel , yo dije cortos en tef , concretamente cortos en tef 13,60 sl 13,70 ¿ o es que no dije eso ? el que como ustec amigo claca haya interpretado que corto en tef 13,60 era en realidad corto en sp500 en 1270 a perdido la platita tontamente pero a mi no me culpe :no:



Primero, deja mis operaciones en paz, que ya hemos quedado que son cosa mía. 

Que ya nos conocemos, hombre. Se empieza diciendo "Los índices están muy sobrecomprados es una trampa, el big guano está a las puertas", pasa un mes, o dos, los índices suben un 5%, un 7% o un 10%, y, cuando finalmente el mercado se gira, entonces aparecemos a colgarnos el pin, ignorando que para nosotros el guano era inminente.

De tus operaciones no tengo nada que decir, sólo felicitarte. De tus análisis, no, lo siento, no puedo dejar pasar que digas cosas directamente falsas, porque aunque luego afirmas que cada uno debe seguir su criterio a la hora de operar, en otros tantos mensajes bien que recuerdas lo bien que salen tus operaciones y lo mucho que se gana haciéndote caso. ¿Entiendes ahora por donde voy?

Operativas buenas: te aplaudo. Análisis que no se cumplen: meeec. Mezclar las dos cosas como si fueran una confundiendo a la gente: :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> ajajjajajaajja
> 
> 
> Pero como se puede usted llevar la contraria a si mismo en la misma página. ::
> ...



para empezar el desfase entre tef y ibex siempre sera minimo  

aqui estamos hablando de los indices serios :XX: que no se porque alguno relaciono los cortos en tef en 13,60 con cortos en estos indices serios 

muertoviviente solo dijo que estaban sobrecomprados y por tanto tenia mucho riesgo de ser una trampa , lo que no quiera decir que quisieran seguir metiendo a mas gacelas en la trampa , como asi hicieron 

ya le digo a ustec le falta un poco de alcohol le recomiendo un pisco , porque esta mezclando una operacion buenisima de los largos en 7600 ibex cantando la salida en casi 8500 operacion ganadora pa los que tuvieron FED y los cortos en tef 13,60 que es una operacion totalmente distinta , encima meten a los indices serios , ya lo dije pero lo repito la operacion en curso es corto en TEF 13,60 SL 13,70 8:


----------



## pollastre (24 Ene 2012)

Hoy he tenido un día complicado, por razones ajenas al trading... acabo de "desliarme" hace unos pocos minutos, a ver si puedo mirar algo... aunque la hora que es ya...




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre! Sr. Pollastre, abandonados nos tenía. Ya puede currarse un par de gráficas derrpator, mandrilator y anal termal suphozitoriums si no quiere ser baneado!


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

Uy, uy, que E.ON quiere romperme por arriba el chamizo que tengo por canal ::


----------



## J-Z (24 Ene 2012)

Como cada día que postea mucho el MV nos damos la vuelta 

El Ibex sigue en el mismo nivel que cuando anunció el big guano hará 2 semanas, vamos credibilidad 0.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Quizas la mejor forma de largar al troll sea darle la razón todo el rato
> 
> _Si señor MV, efectivamente acertó usted al anunciar pepón y guano al mismo tiempo_...
> 
> Yo como ni siquiera entiendo su gramática no puedo responderle



bueno señores ahi les dejo no sin antes quotear al compañero , si pepon en 7600 y guano en tef 13,60 el que quiera o pueda entender que entienda , el compañero lo a explicado muy bien un aplauso :Aplauso:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para empezar el desfase entre tef y ibex siempre sera minimo










Enero. La descorrelación IBEX TEF se sitúa en un 7.5% y eso que es uno de los valores con más peso en el ibex.

Ahora mismo la descorrelación a 3 meses, que es de lo que hablamos se sitúa en un 9%. 

Ahora lo tengo claro, usted no tiene ni idea de esto en particular y de nada en general.

No me agradezca que le haya enseñado que existen estos gráficos.ehhh


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Enero. La descorrelación IBEX TEF se sitúa en un 7.5% y eso que es uno de los valores con más peso en el ibex.
> 
> Ahora mismo la descorrelación a 3 meses, que es de lo que hablamos se sitúa en un 9%.
> 
> ...



No le de bolilla que es lo que busca. Es cierto que acierta porque apuesta por todas las ocpiones, marea un huevo y luego aparece con el siyalodeciayo. Al menos cuando aparece, inunda el hilo de comentarios chorra que ayudan al que el hilo aparezca como "mítico". Eso si es una ayuda para cuando entramos en la home del burbuja.info.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

En el 6420 del DAX puede haber un buen corto bien protegido con stop. Yo ya tengo prohibido operar hoy por lo que lo veré desde la barrera.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No le de bolilla que es lo que busca. Es cierto que acierta porque apuesta por todas las ocpiones, marea un huevo y luego aparece con el siyalodeciayo. Al menos cuando aparece, inunda el hilo de comentarios chorra que ayudan al que el hilo aparezca como "mítico". Eso si es una ayuda para cuando entramos en la home del burbuja.info.



Existe un decálogo de porqué un troll es bueno, y una es que le da notoriedad a una página, si un hilo no tiene troll ni es hilo ni es "ná".::::


----------



## tortilla (24 Ene 2012)

Los cortos del sp de ayer, que se anularon con el sl, han vuelto en mi cartera. Ahora con un sl a 11 puntos. 

El San hoy aguantando al ibex, algo se debe cocer en el banco. Atentos al bank 600.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

Al final E.ON respetó el techo (más o menos) y sigue dentro del canal... pero no me atrevo :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy he tenido un día complicado, por razones ajenas al trading... acabo de "desliarme" hace unos pocos minutos, a ver si puedo mirar algo... aunque la hora que es ya...



Que no sea nada y que lo haya solucionado.

P.S. Tomad tierra lufties, tomad tierra!


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Los cortos del sp de ayer, que se anularon con el sl, han vuelto en mi cartera. Ahora con un sl a 11 puntos.
> 
> El San hoy aguantando al ibex, algo se debe cocer en el banco. Atentos al bank 600.



Cierto el San no ha dejado que el guano fuera algo más profundo, había colocado orden al BBVA a 6,65 y se ha quedado a 6 céntimos. Con un poquito mas de debilidad del "botas" hubiera entrado para 12-15 céntimos.

Ahora a quitar la orden y esperar a mañana a ver si tiene un intra rabioso o lo esperamos más abajo.

P.D. Miren el Eur/Dólar ahora mismo, me gusta el movimiento que ha hecho.

Ampliación de cortos???? Como lo veis....


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que no sea nada y que lo haya solucionado.
> 
> P.S. Tomad tierra lufties, tomad tierra!



Te has escapado por los pelos,pero visto como ha terminado mañana palmas en la apertura


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

En otro orden de cosas...me falta un Laco en la colección y paso de gastarme mucha pasta que guardo para un Seawolf.

Dos opciones.







O







Miyota automática, no es una ETASA pero no va nada mal. Voten que aquí se que hay amantes de los relojes.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas...me falta un Laco en la colección y paso de gastarme mucha pasta que guardo para un Seawolf.
> 
> Dos opciones.
> 
> ...



Mejor el de abajo que por el mismo precio te da la hora en la peninsula y en canarias


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mejor el de abajo que por el mismo precio te da la hora en la peninsula y en canarias



Y si te vas a Madagascar también te da la hora....::.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas...me falta un Laco en la colección y paso de gastarme mucha pasta que guardo para un Seawolf.
> 
> Dos opciones.
> 
> ...




El de arriba es más limpio y estiloso y asíi no se confundirá con la hora canaria que luego hará mal el trading


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

TELEFONICA -1.38% 13.200 

no alimenten al troll , no vaya a ser que aprenda a bolsear


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2012)

solo un comentario al respecto de MV:

a las 15:43 escribió: 
González Páramo señala que las negociaciones en Grecia están cerca de finalizar y espera que el sentido común prevalezca.

Añade que el BCE está comprometido a mantener el funcionamiento de los bancos y a dar liquidez.

el mensaje de panico me gusta y el apellido del tio tambien 

pero seran tontos , activen los cds cojones ya 
..............

yo estoy dentro de TR y aguantando perdidas. A esa hora TR estaba en 27.64 e Ibex en 5820 (aprox), mi intención al leer lo que había escrito era vender la mitad de TR y ponerme corto en Ibex.....
menos mal que hice mas caso a "no hacer caso a MV":
cierre TR 27.99, ibex 8951.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te has escapado por los pelos,pero visto como ha terminado mañana palmas en la apertura



Pues, sip. 
Estoy estudiando el gráfico y sigo en mis trece (*) que va pabajo. (Retroceso táctico del SL a 10.45 y de ahí no lo muevo y asumiré pérdidas del 2.1%, lo juró por el springbok sagrado del kalahari) 


(*) Y/a se encargará el mercado de ponerme en mi sitio ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> solo un comentario al respecto de MV:
> 
> a las 15:43 escribió:
> González Páramo señala que las negociaciones en Grecia están cerca de finalizar y espera que el sentido común prevalezca.
> ...



ademas de cortos en TEF 13,60 SL 13,70 algo mas tengo que decir , no voy a repetir todo el tiempo que estoy corto en TEF , por cierto EMEUVE solo comentaba lo del paramo , nunca dijo corto en ibex o en tal indice en tal nivel o ustec entendio eso ?:ouch:


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues, sip.
> Estoy estudiando el gráfico y sigo en mis trece (*) que va pabajo. (Retroceso táctico del SL a 10.45 y de ahí no lo muevo y asumiré pérdidas del 2.1%, lo juró por el springbok sagrado del kalahari)
> 
> 
> (*) Y/a se encargará el mercado de ponerme en mi sitio ::



Mañana es posible que habra con un galp al alza,no creo que te pille el latigazo
pero ya sabremos quien estara mañana a las 9:01 con los morros pegados al ordenata para ver ""el espectaculo de la bolsa""


----------



## Pepe Broz (24 Ene 2012)

lángaro dijo:


> solo un comentario al respecto de mv:
> 
> Cierre tr 27.99, *ibex 8951*.




:8::8::8: :d


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ademas de cortos en TEF 13,60 SL 13,70 algo mas tengo que decir , no voy a repetir todo el tiempo que estoy corto en TEF , por cierto EMEUVE solo comentaba lo del paramo , nunca dijo corto en ibex o en tal indice en tal nivel o ustec entendio eso ?:ouch:



Telef tiene mas de 600 millones de acc prestadas,caer caera
¿cuando? no se sabe,de todas formas la peña le siguen echando cortos todos los dias de unos cuantos millones de acc prestadas

Lo importante es saber cuando comprar ,cuando despegara
y se le espera muy cercano a los 10 para el rebote::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana es posible que habra con un *galp *al alza,no creo que te pille el latigazo
> pero ya sabremos quien estara mañana a las 9:01 con los morros pegados al ordenata para ver ""el espectaculo de la bolsa""



Para usted,








:XX: 

A ves mas que ""el espectaculo de la bolsa"" es: "usted, pongaelculo que le cosa a ..."

edito: estan buenas las butaneras portus, eh?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Telef tiene mas de 600 millones de acc prestadas,caer caera
> ¿cuando? no se sabe,de todas formas la peña le siguen echando cortos todos los dias de unos cuantos millones de acc prestadas
> 
> Lo importante es saber cuando comprar ,cuando despegara
> y se le espera muy cercano a los 10 para el rebote::



que sepa que MV le hace responsable de cada uno de los euros que pierda , en caso la caida no se produjera 8:


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que sepa que MV le hace responsable de cada uno de los euros que pierda , en caso la caida no se produjera 8:



Puede ser que mañana se vuelvan locos y quieran comprar 600 millones de acc,
el precio se iria a 40 o 50 euros y los cortos le arruinarian,hay mucho leoncio joputa suelto en la bolsa


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Puede ser que mañana se vuelvan locos y quieran comprar 600 millones de acc,
> el precio se iria a 40 o 50 euros y los cortos le arruinarian,hay mucho leoncio joputa suelto en la bolsa



no , mis preciosos leuros :


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Ahg???
se me olvidaba que no lo comente
¿saben ustedes de que empresa ha salido Luis de Guindos,y a que posiblemente vuelva
cuando deje el cargo de ministro de economia??


Al que lo adivine le daremos como premio una tarifa electrica mas barata


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

NHH????? ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (24 Ene 2012)

Endesa, pero no sabía que fuera un secreto


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

bueno señores , yo solo me me hago responsable de mis operativas los comentarios son otra cosa , asi que soy responsable del corto en ibex 10250 hasta 8000 (finalmente llego en ese momento a 7770) , largo ibex 7600 hasta 8500 que me sali aunque luego llego a 8850 ya saben los ultimos leuros los gane otro y corto TEF 13,60 

otras operativas estan solo en su imaginacion , actualmente MV solo esta recomendando cortos en TEF asi que nada de cortos o largos en indices , a MV ni le van ni le vienen ningun indice de momento , solo esta centrado en sus cortos en TEF 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Ene 2012)

En el sector privado, fue socio y consejero de AB Asesores
entre 1989 y 1996.
Desde 2004 hasta 2006, miembro del Consejo Asesor para
Europa de Lehman Brothers.
Del 2006-2008 Presidente Ejecutivo para España y Portugal
en Lehman Brothers y Presidente para España y Portugal de
Nomura Securities.
Actualmente es Socio Responsable de Servicios Financieros en
PriceswaterhouseCoopers.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> En el sector privado, fue socio y consejero de AB Asesores
> entre 1989 y 1996.
> Desde 2004 hasta 2006, miembro del Consejo Asesor para
> Europa de Lehman Brothers.
> ...



algo mas
De Guindos presenta su dimisión en Endesa - CincoDías.com


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

He tenido el sueño ....

que el SP llegaba hasta los 1340


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ahg???
> se me olvidaba que no lo comente
> ¿saben ustedes de que empresa ha salido Luis de Guindos,y a que posiblemente vuelva
> cuando deje el cargo de ministro de economia??
> ...



Advisory partner en PWC en el área de banca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> He tenido el sueño ....
> 
> que el SP llegaba hasta los 1340



¿Cuando? :fiufiu:


----------



## Estilicón (24 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> El entorno de los 4.50, que además ya fue la zona de mínimo de 52 semanas, por ahora aguanta. Creo que vale la pena la apuesta. Eso sí, si pierde los 4,40... Dios proveerá.



A IBE le eché un ojo hace un par de semanas. Comenté aquí que en 4,70 hubo una soltada de papel brutal y que estaba entonces para ponerle un corto. 

Al final no lo hice porque al informarme de cuando era el dividendo, leí algo de un dividendo "especial" diferido a lo largo de enero. Como no me enteré de cuando era exactamente el dividendo y ante el miedo de que al ponerme corto me pillara el tren y tuviera que :: el dividendo, pues desistí de la idea. Pena de 5% que podía haber sacado .

Ahora tengo una orden en largo puesta en 4,415 con SL 4,35. 

A ver si entra. ::

Por cierto, el mínimo de las 52 semanas estuvo en los 4,30.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Cuando? :fiufiu:



Yo creo que para dentro de una semana o así, 

En los 1320 está Malamadre con cara de estreñido y creo que la va a liar durante unos días


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Apple results are coming!!!!


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En el 6420 del DAX puede haber un buen corto bien protegido con stop. Yo ya tengo prohibido operar hoy por lo que lo veré desde la barrera.



Milimétrico, se ha parado ahí y anda rondando unos pipos más abajo. Todavía hay opciones de que se ponga guanero. El stop muy claro para quienes hayan osado a jugarse su dinero en este envite.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple results are coming!!!!



El dia que dejen de sacar cacharros interesantes la caida de apple va a ser apoteosica,ni a 20 $


----------



## The Hellion (24 Ene 2012)

Lo de AMD es un no parar. Lleva un +17% en 7 días... y un + 34% desde el 20 de diciembre. 

Si es que soy un adelantado a mi tiempo. ::

/modo mv off


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



muertoviviente dijo:


> para empezar el desfase entre tef y ibex siempre sera minimo
> 
> aqui estamos hablando de los indices serios :XX: que no se porque alguno relaciono los cortos en tef en 13,60 con cortos en estos indices serios
> 
> ...



Esto confirma mis sospechas, MV es peruano o, como mínimo chileno, el gato de su avatar y el entorno es de la zona (semidesértica), también se refirió a Llamas y Alpacas hace unos días, para terminar tiene ese estilo troll peruano que yo personalmente conozco bastante bien por circunstancias de la vida:

1.- Dice algo que ha hecho él, que parece aumentarle el caché foril, pero de una forma un tanto onanista y dándose mucho bombo.

2.- Se pone contínuamente a la defensiva cuando arrecian las críticas, lo de las críticas además sucede el 100% de las veces 

Incluso diría que es de Lima, pisco es un pueblo de la casi sierra peruana que no queda muy lejos de allí, una hora y media más menos de panamericana.

El pisco es el licor nacional peruano, cuando se mezcla con ginger ale, hielo picado y amargo de compostura (creo que se llamaba así) sale el pisco sour, un combinado tan riquísimo como traicionero que entra como agua, a pesar de que el pisco tiene unos 40º de alcohol, y con un par de ellos ya va uno haciendo eses 

Bueno, hoy he ido un tanto liado, también por razones ajenas al trading, aunque he ido leyendo en el móvil durante el día, así que vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy el día ha sido más bien gacelero y con mucha actividad por la mañana pero muy poca por la tarde, a diferencia de ayer hoy no hemos tenido órdenes camufladas pero si una operación de cara a la galería, como los 165 contratos que han vendido a las 11:30 8560, a partir de ese momento ha cesado prácticamente toda la actividad y solo han cruzado 7 operaciones, las 4 primeras una hora después de la operación gorda del día, para que se hagan una idea de la inactividad.

En subasta han vendido unos 75 contratos.

En resumen, ayer me equivoque un poco apuntando gap al alza, aunque en los primeros momentos han querido ir en esa dirección, pero luego se han puesto a distribuir un poco.

El saldo tampoco se ha movido hoy demasiado hacia abajo y el precio ha quedado por la parte alta, a pesar de ello el saldo es vendedor y subasta negativa.

Para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2012)

amargo de compostura... usted sí que está compuesto... angostura, hombre! angostura!


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> amargo de compostura... usted sí que está compuesto... angostura, hombre! angostura!



Ya sabía yo que no recordaba el nombre bien, pero es que nunca se me queda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Hombre! dos de los MIA!

Al final ha_n_ ido todos apareciendo.

El sr. Bertok esrtará quemando coches, por ese ni pregunto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya sabía yo que no recordaba el nombre bien, pero es que nunca se me queda.



Será que se bebe 7 y luego no recuerda el nombre ::


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Será que se bebe 7 y luego no recuerda el nombre ::



Al cuarto siempre dejo de contar ::


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

Sr. Janus, que me he subido en marcha al carro de Basic Energy, pero aún no se cuando hay que tirarse en marcha, Hasta 21 tiene marcha? (in ceteris paribus)


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2012)

Después de siete, si se acuerda de su propio nombre se puede dar por satisfecho...

Yo es que no tengo mucho que aportar ya dije que iba corto en el SP y listo para recibirlas todas en el mismo papo. Mi SL está en los 1325. Así que no creo que llegemos a los 1340 que decían por ahí... a lo sumo... hasta 1326 (saltarme los stops) y vuelta. 

Por otro lado, ando liado terminando de cerrar el 2011 y abrir el 2012. Además me ha salido una posible posibilidad de, tal vez, igual, quien sabe... conseguir un trabajito que me supondría un incremento del 10% de la facturación anual... y oiga, tal y como están las cosas... hay que aplicarse.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> Después de siete, si se acuerda de su propio nombre se puede dar por satisfecho...
> 
> Yo es que no tengo mucho que aportar ya dije que iba corto en el SP y listo para recibirlas todas en el mismo papo. Mi SL está en los 1325. Así que no creo que llegemos a los 1340 que decían por ahí... a lo sumo... hasta 1326 (saltarme los stops) y vuelta.
> 
> Por otro lado, ando liado terminando de cerrar el 2011 y abrir el 2012. Además me ha salido una posible posibilidad de, tal vez, igual, quien sabe... conseguir un trabajito que me supondría un incremento del 10% de la facturación anual... y oiga, tal y como están las cosas... hay que aplicarse.



+10% trabajando menos, ¿verdad? Si es trabajar más no vale ::
Suerte en todo!


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> +10% trabajando menos, ¿verdad? Si es trabajar más no vale ::
> Suerte en todo!



NO, no, trabajando más, que tengo mano de obra ociosa que se me empieza a apoltronar y luego ya no hay quien la mueva...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Alcohol y bolsa, menuda combinación.

Voy corto en Johnny Walkers


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> NO, no, trabajando más, que tengo mano de obra ociosa que se me empieza a apoltronar y luego ya no hay quien la mueva...



¿y las manos de obra esas ociosas van con usted al baño? ::


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2012)

SP tercer cabezazo intradía, fail. Ahora le darían dos patadas hacia abajo, a ver a dónde lo mandan.


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿y las manos de obra esas ociosas van con usted al baño? ::



no, no quiero traumatizar a nadie.


----------



## atman (24 Ene 2012)

atman dijo:


> SP tercer cabezazo intradía, fail. Ahora le darían dos patadas hacia abajo, a ver a dónde lo mandan.



Aborten la misión!! coño, que no estaba viendo todo el gráfico!! 
pero en esa me hubieran vuelto a pillar en el muy corto.

Edito: no te digo! ahora hasta cerrar el gap ya no paran... lo dicho, mañana, o si me apuran, incluso esta noche, me vuelven a saltar los puntos.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El dia que dejen de sacar cacharros interesantes la caida de apple va a ser apoteosica,ni a 20 $



Así debe ser, ahora cotiza que los productos que tienen son premium y globales. Es difícil creer que cada producto que lancen al mercado, va a arrasar porque siempre puede haber alguien mejor que ellos. Además la creciente competencia irá limando poco a poco su margen ebitda.

Su drama es que no todo es un más a más. Es decir, si no sacan algo que arrase en las siguientes versiones de iphone, no conseguirán ni siquiera mantener el status actual y terminarán siendo barridos del mercado.

Mientras, tienen un mercado infinito de clientes pero éstos solo comprarán un producto y puede que sea el de Amazon, el de Google, el de Samgsun ... Competencia del máximo nivel, of course.

En cuanto tengan un tropezón serio, verán como el multiplicador sobre ebitda con el que le valora el mercado, se desploma y a partir de ahí ... guano del bueno, sí.


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2012)

Jodo, la sesion americana se esta pareciendo muy mucho a la de ayer...ienso:.

A ver si acaba igual o nos da alguna alegria.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre! dos de los MIA!
> 
> Al final ha_n_ ido todos apareciendo.
> 
> El sr. Bertok esrtará quemando coches, por ese ni pregunto.



Esto está muy pepón para que él pueda disfrutarlo. A las primeras curvas, aparecerá para deleitarnos nuevamente.


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así debe ser, ahora cotiza que los productos que tienen son premium y globales. Es difícil creer que cada producto que lancen al mercado, va a arrasar porque siempre puede haber alguien mejor que ellos. Además la creciente competencia irá limando poco a poco su margen ebitda.
> 
> Su drama es que no todo es un más a más. Es decir, si no sacan algo que arrase en las siguientes versiones de iphone, no conseguirán ni siquiera mantener el status actual y terminarán siendo barridos del mercado.
> 
> ...



Apple es una marca de culto, no se iran al guano tan rápido, tienen una legión de fanáticos que se pasan la vida imaginándose como va a ser su siguiente producto (y me consta que muchos de ellos también son accionistas de la empresa). Por otra parte han echado raíces con su iTunes, ese servicio va enfocado a tener una clientela cautiva y lo han conseguido, además van ofreciendo productos diferentes a lo largo del tiempo, antes solo música, luego vídeos, películas y ahora hasta libros y revistas, y por supuesto aplicaciones de terceros.

La única pega es la muerte de Jobs, pero este antes de morir parece que dejó una hoja de ruta hecha para que sus herederos la sigan, por eso no creo que Apple caiga pronto, aunque si creo que lo hará con el tiempo, alguien como Jobs es una rareza que difícilmente se volverá a repetir.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Sr. Janus, que me he subido en marcha al carro de Basic Energy, pero aún no se cuando hay que tirarse en marcha, Hasta 21 tiene marcha? (in ceteris paribus)



Tiene una vela verde hoy en diario maravillosa. Yo lo que haría sería:

Proteger su precio de entrada y solo se puede hacer metiendo un stop loss ahí.
Opción A (exprimir): Seguirlo a 0,6 de distancia (el stop en modo dinámico) y que le lleve hasta donde quiera. Por encima de 20 o 21 lo veo difícil.
Opción B (target explícito): Venderlo en 18 aprox porque en 18,5 tiene resistencia importante. Poder pasarlo puede hacerlo, igual que los 28 dolares (por poder) pero no es muy probable. Si tiene confianza máxima, utilice la opción A.

Depende también de la carga que lleve. Ganar 1 dolar por título y llevar 3000 títulos por ejemplo es para liquidar que bastante ganancia es por un día. Es un ejemplo de los importante que es trabajar por objetivos.

Ojalá tenga una enorme plusvalías.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Apple es una marca de culto, no se iran al guano tan rápido, tienen una legión de fanáticos que se pasan la vida imaginándose como va a ser su siguiente producto (y me consta que muchos de ellos también son accionistas de la empresa). Por otra parte han echado raíces con su iTunes, ese servicio va enfocado a tener una clientela cautiva y lo han conseguido, además van ofreciendo productos diferentes a lo largo del tiempo, antes solo música, luego vídeos, películas y ahora hasta libros y revistas, y por supuesto aplicaciones de terceros.
> 
> La única pega es la muerte de Jobs, pero este antes de morir parece que dejó una hoja de ruta hecha para que sus herederos la sigan, por eso no creo que Apple caiga pronto, aunque si creo que lo hará con el tiempo, alguien como Jobs es una rareza que difícilmente se volverá a repetir.



Puede bajar un 50% y valer 200.000 millones que sigue siendo algo top.
Tienen muchísima presión por ser los número uno en todo lo que tocan y algún día alguien les superará en algo. Pueden ser los amos pero fracasar en el iphone del futuro. Eso es un tajo enorme en su cuenta de resultados.

Además tienen un margen sobre ebitda enorme. En eso se parecen a Telefónica y eso les mete mucha presión.

Seguirán siendo una imagen de culto durante muchísimos años pero lo pueden seguir siendo con una valoración de 100.000 millones. Ahora están en 400.000 millones. El propio Amazon ha tenido sus momentos de duda. Por la naturaleza de su negocio, dependen mucho del éxito de los productos del momento.

Ahora todo es idílico y en algún momento podrá ser que no todo les vaya de cara. El tiempo medio de vida de sus productos es muy limitado y tienen que estar contínuamente siendo los mejores ... y eso no lo consigue ni el Barsa.

Edito: Vamos a ver qué tal les va con el Apple TV. Necesitan una nueva loncha de éxito para seguir creciendo .... adicionalmente a explotar nuevas geografías.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Arch Coal, para seguirla. Está aproximándose al momento en el que tiene que desplomarse (perdiendo el megasoporte en el que está) o explotar hacia arriba. No tiene margen para muchas otras opciones. En el radar queda.

Alpha Natural Resources del estilo.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Otra que es más peligrosa que un nublao es Ariad Pharmaceuticals. Es un maquinón de perder dinero pero tienen perspectivas de ganarlo algún día. Vale más de 2000 millones ya y puede terminar siendo un pluff.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Otra que es más peligrosa que un nublao es *Ariad Pharmaceuticals*. Es un maquinón de perder dinero pero tienen perspectivas de ganarlo algún día. Vale más de 2000 millones ya y puede terminar siendo un pluff.



Jefe, de esa acción aquí no se habla...::


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jefe, de esa acción aquí no se habla...::



Why?, alguna enganchada?.

Hace años la tuve a 2 pelaos y la vendí sobre 2,6 o algo así en muy poco tiempo. La veo ahora a 14 y ..... Pero también se la ha visto bajar en vertical que si pilla el suelo le hace un boquete ....


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jefe, de esa acción aquí no se habla...::



Malos recuerdos o es que monopoliza la crema para el escozor de ojete bursatil?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Malos recuerdos o *es que monopoliza la crema para el escozor de ojete bursatil*?



Durante un tiempo así lo fue...este hilo estuvo lleno de ilusión, mujeres y... y***s, ¡¡hasta que aconteció la ruina!! ,esa palabra que ni bajo una casa escondida bajo la faz de la tierra se puede nombrar para impedir atraer al innombrable.







No tiente al guano...


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Durante un tiempo así lo fue...este hilo estuvo lleno de ilusión, mujeres y... y***s, ¡¡hasta que aconteció la ruina!! ,esa palabra que ni bajo una casa escondida bajo la faz de la tierra se puede nombrar para impedir atraer al innombrable.



De la época en la que los stops eran para pobres. Pues mire que ahí ha sido difícil perder dinero ....


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

DAX, sigue teniendo los 6420 como relevantes y cada vez con más toques en modo resistencia. Su fuga puede ser muy importante para el scalping. Mucho dinerito esperando por ahí.

Hands up, hands up!


----------



## vigobay (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puede bajar un 50% y valer 200.000 millones que sigue siendo algo top.
> Tienen muchísima presión por ser los número uno en todo lo que tocan y algún día alguien les superará en algo. Pueden ser los amos pero fracasar en el iphone del futuro. Eso es un tajo enorme en su cuenta de resultados.
> 
> Además tienen un margen sobre ebitda enorme. En eso se parecen a Telefónica y eso les mete mucha presión.
> ...



Los de saxobank tienen entre sus predicciones para 2012 la bajada de Apple a la mitad de su valor actual pero si leéis las demás la verdad pues no sé si me dan confianza excepto la del trigo con la que también estoy de acuerdo. Os dejo el link por si queréis verlas aunque aviso que debéis tener cuidado con vuestros Hojos que alguna duele.

Las 10 predicciones más sorprendentes para 2012 de Saxobank


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Ajetreo, el SL te ha saltado en un soporte muy cercano, muy cercano (si trabajas con soporte cercanos, tienes que estar dispuesto a entrar en muchas operaciones de distintos valores o estar entrando/saliendo muy a menudo del mismo valor), no en un principio de 2 estructura (hay varios en distinto rango) que es el soporte clave de anulación. Te invito a ver a ti y al que quiera (desde la oficina..) la vela diaria que está haciendo ahora mismo este valor (fíjate bien en esta vela que está haciendo y las implicaciones que suele tener si ves gráficos de este valor, el ibex etc).



Buenas de nuevo, empiezo citando este mensaje de ayer pq es el primer valor a comentar:
Abertis





Ayer decía que Abertis, algo antes de cerrar estaba realizando una vela muy interesante (muy fiable, después pondré ejemplo en el ibex), la long lower shadow, que suele tener un comportamiento además muy predecible, formando su sombra un soporte importante y en concreto el 50% de la mima (hay manuales por ahí, os dejo este enlace http://www.sentimientomercado.com/manualcandlestick.pdf en la pg 17 por ejemplo, el martillo también sirve como referencia por la similitud), y hoy confirmó el patrón técnico de ayer. 
D. Felguera
Ha tenido un bajón hoy para regular indicadores, pero el doble suelo es una señal técnica muy clara para seguir confiando en este valor.





Por lo demás, Gas Natural ha realizado una línea penetrante alcista muy interesante, sigue con buena pinta e incluso otros valores que ya nos habían cumplido objetivo, siguen queriendo más (Enagás etc)


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De la época en la que los stops eran para pobres. Pues mire que ahí ha sido difícil perder dinero ....



Fue una enganchada de una acción con mucha pasta y gente detrás y durante mucho tiempo. Incluso teníamos un leoncio patrio como notable hinversor. Con esa acción no se andaban con tonterías y termino como se puede imaginar. :cook:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Buenas tardes:

Para Dax hoy han vuelto a subir las probabilidades de caída en mi sistema, tras un descenso por debajo del 90%, pero esta vez vienen acompañadas de una subida en la probabilidad de bajada de Ibex y BBVA.

De momento solo el SP aguanta la situación, pero parece que por esta zona tiene "algunos problemillas". Mañana creo que será un día interesante, veamos si antes del cierre usa o en el After, empiezan a darnos alguna pista.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Los de saxobank tienen entre sus predicciones para 2012 la bajada de Apple a la mitad de su valor actual pero si leéis las demás la verdad pues no sé si me dan confianza excepto la del trigo con la que también estoy de acuerdo. Os dejo el link por si queréis verlas aunque aviso que debéis tener cuidado con vuestros Hojos que alguna duele.
> 
> Las 10 predicciones más sorprendentes para 2012 de Saxobank



Ya lo había leido, thanks de cualquier modo.

Es imposible saber el cuando en el tiempo. Yo creo que será.

-Bajada porque llega un momento en el que se vislumbra el techo de mercado y se comienza a ajustar el margen de ebitda. Aún así, las ventas siguen fuertes.
-Siguiente punto: Las ventas se resienten por bajada de precios (efecto competencia) y porque surgen productos mejores en la competencia.

Hasta ahora han estado aplicando la estrategia del precio de reposición (cuanto es lo que puedo cobrar porque no hay alternativa) ... pero irán hacia un enfoque de precio por estructura de costes + margen competitivo para pelear el terreno con la competencia.

Personalmente no creo demasiado en los modelos de negocio full-vertical. A Apple le está yendo muy muy bien pero llega un momento en el que no se puede ser el mejor en todo.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fue una enganchada de una acción con mucha gente detrás y durante mucho tiempo. Incluso teníamos un leoncio patrio como notable hinversor. Con esa acción no se andaban con tonterías y termino como se puede imaginar. :cook:



Pues parece una maquina de hacer dinero como apple......
Desde ahi arriba se puede hacer uno mucho daño si se cae,es un negocio de innovacion o el cielo o el infierno


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fue una enganchada de una acción con mucha pasta y gente detrás y durante mucho tiempo. Incluso teníamos un leoncio patrio como notable hinversor. Con esa acción no se andaban con tonterías y termino como se puede imaginar. :cook:



Vamos, como lo de hacer caso a MV con sus tropecientos pipos en el Ibex ....

Siempre igual: autonomía + stop loss. Lo demás sobra sin duda.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues parece una maquina de hacer dinero como apple......
> Desde ahi arriba se puede hacer uno mucho daño si se cae,es un negocio de innovacion o el cielo o el infierno



Hubo un tiempo que algunos foreros estaban casi más al día de los avances de la empresa que el mismo CEO de la empresa


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Para Dax hoy han vuelto a subir las probabilidades de caída en mi sistema, tras un descenso por debajo del 90%, pero esta vez vienen acompañadas de una subida en la probabilidad de bajada de Ibex y BBVA.
> 
> De momento solo el SP aguanta la situación, pero parece que por esta zona tiene "algunos problemillas". Mañana creo que será un día interesante, veamos si antes del cierre usa o en el After, empiezan a darnos alguna pista.



Lo mismo Apple presenta resultados excelentes que sirven de excusa para comenzar a bajar, arrastrar a todo el sector tecnológico y por detrás el resto del mercado. Mucho pajote mental pero puestos ....


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Amigo Ajetreo, a cuánto entró en BES si puede saberse?. Es fácil que ya lleve 1 dolar por título y a poco que haya cargado, ya es mucho dinero para un día.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> Los de saxobank tienen entre sus predicciones para 2012 la bajada de Apple a la mitad de su valor actual pero si leéis las demás la verdad pues no sé si me dan confianza excepto la del trigo con la que también estoy de acuerdo. Os dejo el link por si queréis verlas aunque aviso que debéis tener cuidado con vuestros Hojos que alguna duele.
> 
> Las 10 predicciones más sorprendentes para 2012 de Saxobank



Saxo bank en realidad lo ha copiado del Mundo Today para así poder emitir una factura falsa a nombre de "Analistos del Futuro plus cuamperfecto"


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Con el eurodolar en plan alcista, no hay mucho guano que esperar ... por mucho empeño que se le haga. De momento sigue alcista por lo que esperar correcciones ya sería suficiente.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus, ya estoy por aquí. No te pongas nervioso ::

La DTB del chulibex se ha demostrado intrascendente. La película se juega en el triángulo.

Auqnue estas figuras suelen dar escapes falsos, apuesto a que el primer velón marcará el camino a seguir.

Suerte.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Estoy analizando sosegadamente el cruce AUD/USD con apalancamiento x200. Estoy viendo cómo se comporta en el intraminuto para scalping. Iré contando que veo en este peregrinaje del trader .... De momento, veo puntos que me gustan.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con el eurodolar en plan alcista, no hay mucho guano que esperar ... por mucho empeño que se le haga. De momento sigue alcista por lo que esperar correcciones ya sería suficiente.



1295-1300 a lo sumo


----------



## Cimoc (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hubo un tiempo que algunos foreros estaban casi más al día de los avances de la empresa que el mismo CEO de la empresa



Era nombrar Ariad y todos pensábamos en esto


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, ya estoy por aquí. No te pongas nervioso ::
> 
> La DTB del chulibex se ha demostrado intrascendente. La película se juega en el triángulo.
> 
> ...



No sé a qué coño se está dedicando pero se ha perdido ayer y hoy un festival de operaciones cantadas de cojones. Y ha habido suerte. Muchos otros foreros se está animando a cantar entradas y ostia, está dando suerte.

Dos temas por ponerle al día que si se lee el hilo ... no acaba ni en 100 años.

1-MV ha vuelto. Sembrado anda el hombre pregonando el guano total ... pero ha sido aparecer y tener escape del SP y todo. Un crack.
2-He mentado un valor (Ariad Pharmaceuticals) y algún forero indica que tiene un pasado oscuro en el hilo. Yo en mi condición de novato, no entiendo muy bien el mensaje. Sabe usted algo?.

Y un tema adicional, las mierdas usanas (solares, carboneras) y hispanatís como Prisa y NH ............ todo está funcionando. Hasta la banca británica. Esto es el desparrame total.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo Ajetreo, a cuánto entró en BES si puede saberse?. Es fácil que ya lleve 1 dolar por título y a poco que haya cargado, ya es mucho dinero para un día.



A 16,5. y 300 acciones yo soy gacelilla inexperta, mi presupuesto reducido y las comisiones internacionales altas.

Debido a una lesión en un pie estoy de baja y empece a interesarme por esto en noviembre, por mi edad no se me calienta la cabeza, así que decidí saltarme el trading de prueba. 

De momento voy disfrutando de alguna ganancia y su buena compañia

Mi broker no tiene orden condicionada para internacional, así que la iré siguiendo de cerca, no me preocupa perder unos céntimos la indecisión de novata. En el gap de mañana es donde puedo tener el peligro


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto está muy pepón para que él pueda disfrutarlo. A las primeras curvas, aparecerá para deleitarnos nuevamente.



Mamón, carga cortos y lo agradecerás. Con SL ajustado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (24 Ene 2012)

Para Ajetro: aquí dejo unos ejemplos de long lower shadow en el ibex. Suele funcionar muy bien su sombra y en concreto, el 50% como soporte (como en Abertis). El requisito clave de su aparición es después de una senda bajista (ya sea corta o larga, intradia, de pocas sesiones, semanas etc)


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé a qué coño se está dedicando pero se ha perdido ayer y hoy un festival de operaciones cantadas de cojones. Y ha habido suerte. Muchos otros foreros se está animando a cantar entradas y ostia, está dando suerte.
> 
> Dos temas por ponerle al día que si se lee el hilo ... no acaba ni en 100 años.
> 
> ...



Lo leo a ratos, el tiempo me da para scalpear y poco más. Estamos viviendo los minutos de la basura antes del latigazo.

Las ARIAD las tuve cuando Don Pepito era el Boss. Tuve un par de paquetes y si no recuerdo mal las saqué poco más de un talego. Las veo por encima de 12 y me pongo malo 

MV siempre marca la estrategia pero en el plano táctico va un poco justo. Aún así, la trend la pilla bien y las caidas están cerca.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mamón, carga cortos y lo agradecerás. Con SL ajustado.



No se crea ... eso no hubiera funcionado. Yo pienso que es mejor a ver la vuelta y cómo se desarrolla. Hay mucho soporte relevante próximo y directrices alcistas. Un buen cambio de tendencia requiere tiempo y pauta potente ... y de momento no hay de eso.

Lo único que creo que hubiera funcionado hubiera sido ponerse corte en 1295 y cuando lo superó, cambiar a largo doblando la posición.

Esto está muy difícil a nivel de índices. En acciones una delicia, hoiga. El scalping bastante predecible porque los días más o menos están teniendo tendencias sostenidas y duraderas.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Cierre usano, ni para el rey ni para el plebeyo.

A ver el tema de Apple que eso sí que puede menear el cotarro.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No se crea ... eso no hubiera funcionado. Yo pienso que es mejor a ver la vuelta y cómo se desarrolla. Hay mucho soporte relevante próximo y directrices alcistas. Un buen cambio de tendencia requiere tiempo y pauta potente ... y de momento no hay de eso.
> 
> Lo único que creo que hubiera funcionado hubiera sido ponerse corte en 1295 y cuando lo superó, cambiar a largo doblando la posición.
> 
> Esto está muy difícil a nivel de índices. En acciones una delicia, hoiga. El scalping bastante predecible porque los días más o menos están teniendo tendencias sostenidas y duraderas.



Estate atento a las velas diarias del Chulibex


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cierre usano, ni para el rey ni para el plebeyo.
> 
> A ver el tema de Apple que eso sí que puede menear el cotarro.



Yo creo que el cepo guanoso lo plantan en la apertura europea de mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

bueno señores a que hora tenemos los resultados de apple a ver si me dan una alegria antes de irme a tomar unas chelas


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

voy a darme un duchazo que aqui hace un calorazo terrible a la vuelta espero un mega hueco a la baja


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estate atento a las velas diarias del Chulibex



Ahí me va a perdonar, es un índice de pobres. Es caro, de segunda fila, replica de forma distorsionada al resto, no permite cortos .... es una *****

Para eso prefiero Prisa.

Ya ve como sus directrices bajistas se las va puliendo sin pestañear. Primero la línea de resistencia del triángulo, seguidamente lo hará con la DTB, después podrá dibujar una línea horizontal con los máximos anteriores ....

No merece la pena este índice. El SP está muy lejos de ponerse guanoso de verdad. Va a necesitar consumir bastante tiempo para poder darse la vuelta en condiciones normales. Los 1300 era un nivel muy muy relevante, y salvo que el tirón actual sea un trap, tiene pintura verde para aburrir. El rojo llegará pero es mejor esperar y no empecinarse.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo mismo Apple presenta resultados excelentes que sirven de excusa para comenzar a bajar, arrastrar a todo el sector tecnológico y por detrás el resto del mercado. Mucho pajote mental pero puestos ....



Son ahora al cierre ¿A que hora?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Son ahora al cierre ¿A que hora?



No tengo la hora, la estoy buscando pero hay mucha info engañosa. Creo que va a ser en breve. No te preocupes que te pones un índice delante y el reuters al lado .... y se va a notar.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Apple Inc. - Overview


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

FY 12 First Quarter Results Conference Call
WHAT: Apple® FY 12 First Quarter Results Conference Call

WHERE: Via conference call. The dial-in number for press is (877) 616-0062 (toll-free) or (719) 219-0039. Please enter confirmation code 682515.

WHEN: Tuesday, January 24, 2012, 2:00 p.m. PST/5:00 p.m. EST


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Fue una enganchada de una acción con mucha pasta y gente detrás y durante mucho tiempo. Incluso teníamos un leoncio patrio como notable hinversor. Con esa acción no se andaban con tonterías y termino como se puede imaginar. :cook:



Hoyga que yo con ariad gané pasta, no mucha pero tampoco iba con demasiada carga, le podría haber sacado más con los análisis que hice tras salir de ella pero bueno, menos da una piedra.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> FY 12 First Quarter Results Conference Call
> WHAT: Apple® FY 12 First Quarter Results Conference Call
> 
> WHERE: Via conference call. The dial-in number for press is (877) 616-0062 (toll-free) or (719) 219-0039. Please enter confirmation code 682515.
> ...



Media hora queda pues, no?.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí me va a perdonar, es un índice de pobres. Es caro, de segunda fila, replica de forma distorsionada al resto, no permite cortos .... es una *****
> 
> Para eso prefiero Prisa.
> 
> ...



I agree, pero el movimiento va a ser fuerte.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Vamos a coger sitio para el evento. Corto en Nasdaq, stop ajustado 5 pipos. Por cuatro minis .... 400 dolares de riesgo.

Motivo de la entrada: Tirón fuerte del nasdaq en minutos. Subirlo para enganchar dinero y luego soltar papelote?

Edito: Joder ni he podido meter la orden porque en IG Markets el chart ni se mueve desde las 22:14. No hay cotización?


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoyga que yo con ariad gané pasta, no mucha pero tampoco iba con demasiada carga, le podría haber sacado más con los análizis que hice tras salir de ella pero bueno, menos da una piedra.



Pero otros tanto piramidaron, y piramidaron....Los stops no existian. DonPepito por lo menos no hizo un Schetinno y aguantó el barco hasta que saltó la última gacela. 

Buf, que tiempos aquellos...


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Arreón alcista


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pero otros tanto piramidaron, y piramidaron....Los stops no existian. DonPepito por lo menos no hizo un Schetinno y aguantó el barco hasta que saltó la última gacela.
> 
> Buf, que tiempos aquellos...



fue tremendo :8: Eran sueños de putas & barcos


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Ostia, ahora esto sí se mueve. Voy a ver cómo meter el corto en Nasdaq buscando un buen punto. Apple está moviendo la ansiedad, vaya ostia que va a haber.

Edito: de momento da miedo a que se pire desde los 60. A esperar un poquito más porque va a haber más y más barridos.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Si supera los 1322 hay que salir por patas con los cortos


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ostia, ahora esto sí se mueve. Voy a ver cómo meter el corto en Nasdaq buscando un buen punto. Apple está moviendo la ansiedad, vaya ostia que va a haber.
> 
> Edito: de momento da miedo a que se pire desde los 60. A esperar un poquito más porque va a haber más y más barridos.



eso se mueve más que la compresa de mi vecina :fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

*EXTRA, EXTRA!!!*

Apple earnings surge 118% in first fiscal quarter - MarketWatch

Apple Inc. said Tuesday afternoon that earnings surged 118% for its first fiscal quarter, mostly on strong sales of the iPhone. For the period ended Dec. 31, Apple AAPL +0.45% reported net income of $13.1 billion, or $13.87 per share, compared to net income of $6 billion, or $6.43 per share, for the same period the previous year. Revenue jumped 73% to $46.3 billion. Analysts were expecting earnings of $10.08 per share on revenue of $38.85 billion for the quarter, according to consensus forecasts from Thomson Reuters. For the current quarter, Apple projected revenue of $32.5 billion with earnings per share of $8.50, adding that the quarter includes 13 weeks. Analysts were expecting revenue of $32 billion with earnings per share of $8.02, according to consensus forecasts.

Apple rompe sus récords en su primer trimestre sin Jobs: facturó 46.330 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## diosmercado (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *EXTRA, EXTRA!!!*
> 
> Apple earnings surge 118% in first fiscal quarter - MarketWatch
> 
> ...



Simplemente brutal no???::

Menudo megahostion que va a pegar esto. Me despido por una temporadita. Ahora solo a leer.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> simplemente brutal no???::



*acojonante*


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Simplemente brutal no???::
> 
> Menudo megahostion que va a pegar esto. Me despido por una temporadita. Ahora solo a leer.



Cuídese amigo


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Me parece que va a haber un hostión descomunal. Esto por entrar ya pero aún queda mucho tiempo hasta las 23:00. Están llenando el horno como si fuera el último tren. Después o decepcionan los resultados o se salen con "se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia".

Pongo la orden preparada pero con 8 minis y stop +10. A tomar por el culo que si sale bien será un dineral. Solo falta buscar el momento de dar al botón.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *EXTRA, EXTRA!!!*
> 
> Apple earnings surge 118% in first fiscal quarter - MarketWatch
> 
> ...



Joder que bestias. Menos mal que liquide el corte de esta tarde. En el after tiene que estar que explota.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Vamos señores ahora o nunca..pongamos nuestros dineros en manos los ejpeculadores...


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Apple:

la veremos languidecer en su momento, no tengáis duda.

No obstante, me descubro ante esta empresa. Llevo más de 15 años en los mercados y nunca he visto a una empresa con esta capitalización y presentar unos ratios tan espectaculares.


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me parece que va a haber un hostión descomunal. Esto por entrar ya pero aún queda mucho tiempo hasta las 23:00. Están llenando el horno como si fuera el último tren. Después o decepcionan los resultados o se salen con "se compra con el rumor y se vende con la noticia".
> 
> Pongo la orden preparada pero con 8 minis y stop +10. A tomar por el culo que si sale bien será un dineral. Solo falta buscar el momento de dar al botón.




Nada, que ando cagado y no tengo huevos de entrar. Y estoy convencido que es una buena noticia la que va a forzar una corrección en los índices.


----------



## aksarben (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas...me falta un Laco en la colección y paso de gastarme mucha pasta que guardo para un Seawolf.
> 
> Miyota automática, no es una ETASA pero no va nada mal. Voten que aquí se que hay amantes de los relojes.



Sin duda el de arriba, menos es más, salvo cuando hablamos de grandes complicaciones.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Joder que bestias. Menos mal que liquide el corte de esta tarde. En el after tiene que estar que explota.



A ver si alguien me puede decir como va.

Edit:

Mama

Subiendo casi un 9%


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Vamos, alegraros la vista.

Katy Perry Teenage Dream Hot N Cold Best Perfomance Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2010 HD - YouTube


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Apple:
> 
> la veremos languidecer en su momento, no tengáis duda.
> 
> No obstante, me descubro ante esta empresa. Llevo más de 15 años en los mercados y nunca he visto a una empresa con esta capitalización y presentar unos ratios tan espectaculares.



Con el volumen que ya tiene en ventas, el ratio de crecimiento interanual simplemente es increible. Me descojono cuando en el Comité de Dirección de Telefónica decían que sus competidores eran los Apple, Google ....


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Vamos señores ahora o nunca..pongamos nuestros dineros en manos los ejpeculadores...



Ahí vamos chicos, con cerrar el hueco sería suficiente no??


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Al final voy a tener que comprarme el ipad ese de los cojones para no quedarme obsoleto tecnologicamente


----------



## Mulder (24 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> voy a darme un duchazo que aqui hace un calorazo terrible a la vuelta espero un mega hueco a la baja



¿Ud. Es de Pilsen o de Cusqueña?


----------



## The Hellion (24 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo de AMD es un no parar. Lleva un +17% en 7 días... y un + 34% desde el 20 de diciembre.
> 
> Si es que soy un adelantado a mi tiempo. ::
> 
> /modo mv off



Me autocito, sin leer el resto del thread, para recoger mi owned: 

Pérdidas y caída intradía de 6,81 a 6,32. ::::

Vuelta a empezar.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

mulder dijo:


> ¿ud. Es de pilsen o de cusqueña? :d




)

:xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Adentro ya estamos guiados por la vela bajista en series de 5 minutos. Cargador de 4 minis (80 dolares por punto). Entrada en 2464,9.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

NDQ?

Yo soy mas de SP


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> NDQ?
> 
> Yo soy mas de SP



That's right. Tonight, it is its momment!


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Ene 2012)

que cabrones , bueno sigo atrincherado corto en TEF :fiufiu:

pal amijo mulder , le recomiendo cuzqueña de trigo


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Cuando venga MV y vea todo verde ... le va a dar algo.


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos, alegraros la vista.
> 
> Katy Perry Teenage Dream Hot N Cold Best Perfomance Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2010 HD - YouTube



Ni un puto thanks :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Joder que es material de primera, ¿sois gayolos o qué?


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni un puto thanks :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Joder que es material de primera, ¿sois gayolos o qué?



Perdone, vengo del baño :XX:


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni un puto thanks :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Joder que es material de primera, ¿sois gayolos o qué?



Tenía las manos ocupadas...::::::


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni un puto thanks :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Joder que es material de primera, ¿sois gayolos o qué?



Yo esperaba bajadas y con esas imágenes me pongo largo...


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Apple subiendo el 8% en el after.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo esperaba bajadas y con esas imágenes me pongo largo...



Espere hamijo que aquí después del peponazo se ha puesto corto hasta el tato

Veremos por la mañana en que ha quedado esto...


----------



## Adriangtir (24 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Espere hamijo que aquí después del peponazo se ha puesto corto hasta el tato
> 
> Veremos por la mañana en que ha quedado esto...



A mi lo único que me puso largo es el vídeo del Sr. Bertock

Mis posiciones van cortas, más aún que las de MV.

Y llevan unos días tonteando con el rojo, pero sin saltar stop´s, con lo cual duermo tranquilo.


----------



## FranR (24 Ene 2012)

Admiro su aguante yo después del vídeo aguante largo muy poco rato....:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Bueno, me agradan sus reacciones.

Ya pensaba que eran insensibles ....


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pues con lo que gana Apple en un quarter, se puede comprar unos cuantos bancos españoles ... qué bárbaros, cuanto más leo el detalle más asombrado ....

Con lo que ganan Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, IBM y Google en un año .... se compran Europa entera en el perímetro bancario. Para que digan que los usanos andan mal económicamente. Con esta fortaleza y una continua devaluación del dolar, a los chinos les van a dar por el ojete. Una parte muy importante de la exportaciones chinas, terminan siendo dinero americano porque son quienes más producen allí, a precio puta of course.

De tontos, no tienen ni medio pelo.

Chapeau!!!!.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Si mañana el barbas sugiere un QE3 me desorino


----------



## Janus (24 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si mañana el barbas sugiere un QE3 me desorino



Sinceramente, no tiene mucho sentido cuando los beneficios usanos en el ámbito empresarial siguen fuertes y el SP está por encima de los 1300. No les hace falta aún, son decisiones que toman muy orientadas a evitar que la bolsa se les rompa.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

Los chinos jamás van a hacer la pole económica.

Son clonadores, productores bestiales,...pero no tienen el "enganche" para tirar del resto del mundo.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sinceramente, no tiene mucho sentido cuando los beneficios usanos en el ámbito empresarial siguen fuertes y el SP está por encima de los 1300. No les hace falta aún, son decisiones que toman muy orientadas a evitar que la bolsa se les rompa.



Como siempre las crisis se salvan con guerras
mucha maquinaria y tecnologia criando polvo improductiva
viene una guerra y pronto,con petroleo para el ganador como siempre

OJO AL DATO
¿Que empresas cotizan que fabrican armas con altas tecnologia?
pregunto


----------



## bertok (24 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues con lo que gana Apple en un quarter, se puede comprar unos cuantos bancos españoles ... qué bárbaros, cuanto más leo el detalle más asombrado ....
> 
> Con lo que ganan Apple, Microsoft, Amazon, IBM y Google en un año .... se compran Europa entera en el perímetro bancario. Para que digan que los usanos andan mal económicamente. Con esta fortaleza y una continua devaluación del dolar, a los chinos les van a dar por el ojete. Una parte muy importante de la exportaciones chinas, terminan siendo dinero americano porque son quienes más producen allí, a precio puta of course.
> 
> ...



No olvides que los usanos gana unos papelotes devaluados que dicen que pueden cambiar por bienes y servicios en todo el mundo.

El tocomocho hispanistaní pero en advanced mode.


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Ene 2012)

A partir de Mayo veremos si no han cambiado los papeles y el QE3 ya no se ve como tonteria. 

Hoy todo es de color de rosa, pero cuatro neins de la doctora lo dejan todo para la escombrera


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2012)

Optimismo en maximos...


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como siempre las crisis se salvan con guerras
> mucha maquinaria y tecnologia criando polvo improductiva
> viene una guerra y pronto,con petroleo para el ganador como siempre
> 
> ...



Principalmente americanas y muy ligadas al Homeland & Security. De hecho, creo que están subiendo más del 20% en los últimos meses anticipando incrementos de pedidos por posibles conflictos. Son empresas bestiales como Northrop Grumman que valen en bolsa más de una docena de miles de millones de dolares. Y como esta hay unas cuantas junto con las de aviación. De hecho, en temas avanzados de navegación con drones .... están utilizando Android. Todo queda en casa.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No olvides que los usanos gana unos papelotes devaluados que dicen que pueden cambiar por bienes y servicios en todo el mundo.
> 
> El tocomocho hispanistaní pero en advanced mode.



Papelotes que al fin y al cabo gobiernan el 80% de las transacciones económicas en el mundo. Me pregunto quién tiene más poder; el que crea los papelotes e inunda el mundo con ellos?, o los que los tienen en sus carteras de divisas que en muchos casos es el patrimonio de ese pais?.

Que sea un tocomocho no quiere decir que no le saquen ventaja a ello.


----------



## krooxy (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Principalmente americanas y muy ligadas al Homeland & Security. De hecho, creo que están subiendo más del 20% en los últimos meses anticipando incrementos de pedidos por posibles conflictos. Son empresas bestiales como Northrop Grumman que valen en bolsa más de una docena de miles de millones de dolares. Y como esta hay unas cuantas junto con las de aviación. De hecho, en temas avanzados de navegación con drones .... están utilizando Android. Todo queda en casa.



Aqui tienes algunas
Empieza a oler a conflicto armado... y la guerra cotiza al alza en Wall Street - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A partir de Mayo veremos si no han cambiado los papeles y el QE3 ya no se ve como tonteria.
> 
> Hoy todo es de color de rosa, pero cuatro neins de la doctora lo dejan todo para la escombrera



En Europa seguro que es así.


----------



## Estilicón (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como siempre las crisis se salvan con guerras
> mucha maquinaria y tecnologia criando polvo improductiva
> viene una guerra y pronto,con petroleo para el ganador como siempre
> 
> ...



¿Americanas? Tienes a boeing y a Lockheed Martín, que son las empresas americanas que fabrican cazas de quinta generación. Y a general dynamics que hace los tanques y misiles.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ene 2012)

Dax, no puede superar en cierre el máximo de octubre. Por otra parte, como dijimos el viernes, ya llegó al objetivo de la 2ª estructura (mierda!! no dibujo los fibos de la gran bajista para ver soportes importantes). Va a cruzar la MM50 a la de MM200, pero tiene pinta de virar ya que no coinciden los sentidos de cruce, parece que está construyendo techo, puede tener una dilatación algo mayor, pero ojo!, tiene 2 gaps que ha dejado más abajo y que marco en círculo que debería cerrar (no siempre se cierran todos, pero el % que queda abierto en índices es muy bajo).


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Buenos días ejpeculadores.

Sir ANHQV, como se cumpla y al dax le de por cerrar el gap de los 5... más de un largo va a llorar sangre.

Por otro lado, la linea en verde de donde viene?

Señores hagan caso al mensaje del Mayor Claca, optimismo en máximos... mala cosa.

En todos los libros que he leído por ahora siempre, siempre, hablan de este optimismo. Y tantos analistos no se van a confundir... o si?


----------



## The Hellion (25 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni un puto thanks :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Joder que es material de primera, ¿sois gayolos o qué?



Para ser vintage está bien, pero la lencería es _so 2010_...::


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé a qué coño se está dedicando pero se ha perdido_* ayer y hoy un festival de operaciones cantadas de cojones*_. Y ha habido suerte. *Muchos otros foreros se está animando a cantar entradas* y ostia, está dando suerte.



A propósito de Henry....

tenga ojete-calor con esta situación que Ud. mismo ha descrito muy correctamente. 

En realidad, lo que viene ocurriendo estos dos últimos días es lo siguiente: los algos institucionales se han retirado casi completamente del mercado - para mi sorpresa, debo añadir - ; es como si quisieran tomarse un respiro, o como si no estuvieran interesados en esta zona de trading, o bien quizás estén a la expectativa de algún evento antes de continuar.

Sea como fuere, el resultado es que tanto ayer como el Lunes el mercado estuvo guiado exclusivamente por manos débiles. Ni un sólo engaño, ni una ofuscación de paquetes.... nada. Los relevantes cumpliéndose al milímetro, y el mapa volumen<=>precio es perfecto. 

Como ya hemos comentado otras veces, la operativa "lógica y tradicional" es lo que saben hacer las manos débiles. Por lo tanto, cuando se retiran los institucionales (en particular, los algos) lo que nos queda es..... un mercado lógico y muy bonito, donde se puede ganar dinero sin más que vender en resistencia y comprar en soporte.

No sé cuántos días va a durar esta situación tan atípica, pero el resumen de todo este tocho es: ojete-calor, porque la razón de que "haya mercado guay" estos dos días pasados, es que... "no hay nadie ahí afuera" ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vamos, alegraros la vista.
> 
> Katy Perry Teenage Dream Hot N Cold Best Perfomance Victoria's Secret Fashion Show 2010 HD - YouTube


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Dax esta como si Apple fuera alemana


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Sr. Pollastre ya que hoy esta tan temprano con nosotros podría usted compartir con la plebe si su sensación es que darán un zarpazo o una cornada?

No sea como MV y diga que los dos... XD


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

IBEX

Importante mantener los 8546, su pérdida nos envía sin contemplaciones al canal 8.485-8.504

Por arriba techo en 8637


DAX

6.440-6.409

Pérdida del nivel inferior: 6.370-6.328



Todas las cifras (c)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

*Pooooodemos!*


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre ya que _hoy_ esta tan temprano con nosotros



Sr. Adriangtir, yo estoy todos los días temprano con Uds. :

[Léase con risa estentórea de MAD de fondo, mientras acaricio al gato blanco]



Adriangtir dijo:


> podría usted compartir con la plebe si su sensación es que darán un zarpazo o una cornada?
> 
> No sea como MV y diga que los dos... XD



Hoyga, que aquí en el HVEI35 no somos plebe, que somos clase media ::::

El asunto del zarpazo, adelantarse a eso requiere visibilidad más atrás de las 24 horas típicas de mi operativa. 

Para eso necesitaría un módulo que ahora mismo no tengo aún en producción, por lo que no lo tengo disponible en las máquinas de Operaciones (¿recuerda que hace algunas semanas pedía en el foro sugerencias para el nombre de un nuevo módulo? Por ahí iban los tiros.)

Si todo va bien, en unos días espero pasar a producción el módulo y empezar a contar con información m/p (en mi idioma, m/p son proyecciones a 15 días vista) además de la habitual intradiaria.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Hoy Merkel da el discurso inaugural en Davos. Peligro


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Esto lo ha hecho por nosotros? Gracias oh pastor de la gacelada ::


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Adriangtir, yo estoy todos los días temprano con Uds. :
> 
> [Léase con risa estentórea de MAD de fondo, mientras acaricio al gato blanco]
> 
> ...



No estaría mal, rivalizaría con mi módulo "Loleitor" con hojas de ruta a 3 meses.

P.D. Loleitor es copyright de bruja lola software.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Mientras lo desarrolla le dejo una propuesta de nombre:
HIMYA

how i met your ass

Más que nada porque todas las gacelas de este hilo sabemos que nos dolerá el sentarnos si ese modulo llega a buen puerto XD


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

El comienzo no está mal, el Ibex se queda por debajo del nivel techo en apertura y el Dax se escapa levemente, pero tratando de volver al redil.

Si alguien ve a Pepón que lo agarre


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Esto lo ha hecho por nosotros? Gracias oh pastor de la gacelada ::



Esto.. eh... uh....sí... claro que sí, por supuesto... ¿ Cómo ha podido siquiera dudarlo ? Nada me ha realizado más - humana y profesionalmente - que dedicar mi último mes entero de trabajo a que otras personas ganen dinero mientras yo me acuesto a las tres de la madrugada y me levanto a las siete, eso sí, con una enorme sonrisa de oreja a oreja en mi resplandeciente jeta [_extreme grin mode *ON*_] [about to kill GT mode *ON*] ::::::


----------



## The Hellion (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mientras lo desarrolla le dejo una propuesta de nombre:
> HIMYA
> 
> how i met your ass
> ...




(.) --> HIMYA --> (o)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

Cago en la leche las lufties, de momento aguanta, pero mucha más carga en el lado comprador que en el vendedor....


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

¿Cómo mola Acerinox? 12% más dividendos en un mes...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Ene 2012)

Pepón está con E.On y la lujansa... (bueno, en otras también supongo, pero son las que tengo en observación)

Oiga Guybrush, ¿cambió el SL a 10,45? :


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Adriangtir, yo estoy todos los días temprano con Uds. :
> 
> [Léase con risa estentórea de MAD de fondo, mientras acaricio al gato blanco]


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El comienzo no está mal, el Ibex se queda por debajo del nivel techo en apertura y el Dax se escapa levemente, pero tratando de volver al redil.
> 
> Si alguien ve a Pepón que lo agarre




Hoy está Ud. un poco off-track, en mi humilde opinión 

Me refiero a su proyección DAX... la vuelta me sale marcada en 6480 (con opción a estirar a 6500), pero su techo de 6440 para hoy es muy cortito.


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En realidad, lo que viene ocurriendo estos dos últimos días es lo siguiente: los algos institucionales se han retirado casi completamente del mercado - para mi sorpresa, debo añadir - ; es como si quisieran tomarse un respiro, o como si no estuvieran interesados en esta zona de trading, o bien quizás estén a la expectativa de algún evento antes de continuar.



ya que ud tiene ojos que todo lo ven, ya tendrá a bien avisarnos cuando vuelva a ver "algo" en el mercado

no sea que nos pillen con los pantalones bajados...:8:


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoy está Ud. un poco off-track, en mi humilde opinión
> 
> Me refiero a su proyección DAX... la vuelta me sale marcada en 6480 (con opción a estirar a 6500, pero su techo de 6440 es muy cortito.



Pues estamos apañados...

El techo como que está ya superado, pero no dude que una perforación abajo este entra con cortos....ya sabe eso de recorrer el canal.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cago en la leche las lufties, de momento aguanta, pero mucha más carga en el lado comprador que en el vendedor....



Te estas salvando por los pelillos pero parece que se va a comer los 10,45...


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Para colmo de males, el 6500 viene cobrando fuerza en los últimos minutos.... cierto que la probabilidad todavía sigue siendo baja, pero ahí está.

Si es que van como locos.




FranR dijo:


> Pues estamos apañados...
> 
> El techo como que está ya superado, pero no dude que una perforación abajo este entra con cortos....ya sabe eso de recorrer el canal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te estas salvando por los pelillos pero parece que se va a comer los 10,45...



Si ya lo comenté, dos aciertos desde fuera del mercado. Me meto, y a palmar pasta :XX:

Lechuck debe haberme echado mal de hogo.


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Ahora...no me negará que el nivel relevante del canal del Ibex milimétrico...

Veremos si aguanta o nos dirige al infernooooo


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Tiembla Italia (un terremoto, poca cosa 4 con algo)


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

No miro el Ibex desde hace meses, pero doy por sentado que sus niveles ahí funcionan muy bien, a juzgar por los "ooooohhhh !!! " y los "aaaaaahhhhhhh !!! " que leo en el foro de vez en cuando 




FranR dijo:


> Ahora...no me negará que el nivel relevante del canal del Ibex milimétrico...
> 
> Veremos si aguanta o nos dirige al infernooooo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

Mr Pollastre, no se ponga en modo malote, que sabemos que es un buenazo. Por otro lado, intuyo que le apasiona programar y resolver rompecabezas, por lo que debería darnos gracias por motivarle a superar nuevos retos en forma de niveles fresquitos a primera hora de la mañana, o ya que estamos, ingresos periódicos en nuestras cuentas de des-ahorro.

A sus pies y a los de su commodore amiga.


----------



## darwinn (25 Ene 2012)

creo que voy a soltar mi corto en Eon, no lo veo nada claro


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Tiembla Italia (un terremoto, poca cosa 4 con algo)



Desde que Berlusco no es presi las fiestas bunga bunga no son tan salvajes


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Confiemos en que tenga Ud. razón, y yo tenga para los próximos días unos ojos que todo lo ven; porque si no, lo que tendré será un culo que todo lo "recibe" ::



directivo AIG dijo:


> ya que ud tiene ojos que todo lo ven, ya tendrá a bien avisarnos cuando vuelva a ver "algo" en el mercado
> 
> no sea que nos pillen con los pantalones bajados...:8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> No miro el Ibex desde hace meses, pero doy por sentado que sus niveles ahí funcionan muy bien, a juzgar por los "ooooohhhh !!! " y los "aaaaaahhhhhhh !!! " que leo en el foro de vez en cuando



¿En que foro se mete ustéd?

edito: a veces en burbuja me suena una cancioncita navideña ¿Os pasa a vosotros?¿ocurre cuando postea el sr. Pollastre?


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

El Dax se resiste a meterse en verea....vamos ese 6370 lo atrae como la miel...


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Si quiere le paso los enlaces por privado :fiufiu::fiufiu:

Le recomiendo la sección "Amas de casa con cuero y plumero":XX::XX:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿En que foro se mete ustéd?


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Si quiere le paso los enlaces por privado :fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Le recomiendo la sección "Amas de casa con cuero y plumero":XX::XX:



AHiiii que se le ve el




pillín...::::


Un poco de seriedad que estoy a punto de jugarme mi virilidad...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

fuera lufties con sonrojo
ahora pabajo, ya verán ::


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Por lo menos no ha dado opción de entrar...respeta el nivel pero rebotando arriba..cago en Pepón!!!


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Mucho tonteo de momento. Quiere irse al 6480, pero no termina de haber la suficiente presión compradora para vencer a los gacelos que se han hecho fuertes en el microcanal 6460-6445 y están vendiendo en el 60 para sacarse sus 10 pipettos de rigor.



FranR dijo:


> Por lo menos no ha dado opción de entrar...respeta el nivel pero rebotando arriba..cago en Pepón!!!


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Ojo ahora...si rompe 25 puntos abajo...


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Yo, o cae hasta los 61xx o no me voy a sentir contento.

Bueno, más contento me sentiría con una ruptura hasta los 55xx, pero para eso necesitaríamos un acontecimiento importante.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> A propósito de Henry....
> 
> tenga ojete-calor con esta situación que Ud. mismo ha descrito muy correctamente.
> 
> ...



Nunca fué fácil. Vendrán tiempos peores que hagan que se vuelva a la media de emboscadas, engañanifas ...


----------



## lokeno100 (25 Ene 2012)

alguien sabe por qué el ibex no logra levantar cabeza y siempre ronda los 8500, y por qué no despega de una vez, es un día baja y otro sube pero no levanta cabeza, por qué será? si estamos saliendo de la crisis no?


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Me gusta su comentario, el problema es que yo hace 15 años tendría que haber invertido lo recibido en la comunión...

Supongo que esto, como todo, habrá seguido una evolución y profesionalización.

Hoy día es más difícil ganar dinero que hace 15 años, y dentro de 15 años será más difícil que hoy día. Somos más almas, y cada vez con más conocimiento y más variado.


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> alguien sabe por qué el ibex no logra levantar cabeza y siempre ronda los 8500, y por qué no despega de una vez, es un día baja y otro sube pero no levanta cabeza, por qué será? si estamos saliendo de la crisis no?



8600 tenemos una resistencia importante, más que una subida esperamos una bajada. 

Estamos empezando la segunda v de la double deep, en cuanto las gacelas que están en el mercado se den cuenta de que están solas aquí arriba, esto caerá a plomo. Eso espero.

Me largan de esta entrada con ganancias pa pipas...

Volveré...


----------



## The Replicant (25 Ene 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> si estamos saliendo de la crisis no?



un poco de humor para alegrar la mañana nunca viene mal

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Mucho tonteo de momento. Quiere irse al 6480, pero no termina de haber la suficiente presión compradora para vencer a los gacelos que se han hecho fuertes en el microcanal 6460-6445 y están vendiendo en el 60 para sacarse sus 10 pipettos de rigor.



psssssss, que nos van a pillar.


----------



## darwinn (25 Ene 2012)

con el pedazo de gap al alza que había abierto EON, y se lo ha ventilado en menos que canta un gallo otra vez para abajo. Máximos y mínimos decrecientes, y a ver si le da por caer de una vez!


----------



## tortilla (25 Ene 2012)

El sp500 que comente ayer.


La bolsa esta rara, porque el mundo esta raro.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Adentro ya estamos guiados por la vela bajista en series de 5 minutos. Cargador de 4 minis (80 dolares por punto). Entrada en 2464,9.




Situo el stop loss en el punto de entrada. Aquí ya no se pierde, ahora a ver si conseguimos ganarnos algo de dinerillo. No estaría nada mal 80 pipos x 80 dolares, pero mucho suena ..... será menos seguro.


----------



## AssGaper (25 Ene 2012)

habría que regular los mercados y que estos fueran completamente humanos. Como bien han dicho,estamos delegando el dinero a maquinas.

Bueno cierro por hoy, vendido a mercado 8580 un futuro ibex situado a cortos desde entrada a mercado en 8624.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> habría que regular los mercados y que estos fueran completamente humanos. Como bien han dicho,estamos delegando el dinero a maquinas.



no hace falta, si fuera todo predecible, quién iba a pagar el pato?. Hay que saber adaptarse a los cambios pero en esencia no hay tanto tanto cambio salvo quizá en el mundo del scalping. En las inversiones de medio y largo plazo, sigue todo más o menos parecido.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Buen post, el suyo.

No hace siquiera falta correr tanto como 15 años; hace 8 meses, mis simulaciones backtesting muestran que el sistema era capaz de ganar dinero _sin intervención humana_.

Hoy, ocho meses después, no hay cojones de dejar al sistema operar en modo autónomo. 

Toda esta historia tiene un truco, claro.... la falacia consiste en que muchas veces evaluamos situaciones pasadas, con nuestros conocimientos presentes... y ahí es donde nos llevamos la falsa impresión de que "antes todo era más fácil".

Mis algoritmos de hoy tienen bastante poco que ver con lo que eran hace ocho meses; si los aplicamos al mercado que había hace ocho meses (muchos fines de semana dejo este tipo de simulaciones históricas corriendo) baten al mercado con rentabilidades imposibles.

Eso no significa que hace ocho meses la bolsa fuera fácil... sino que las circunstancias eran otras, y los medios intentaban abrirse camino en esa jungla. 

De la misma forma que los algoritmos "de hoy" se baten el cobre con enormes dificultades contra el mercado "de hoy"... y estoy convencido de que dentro de otros seis meses, lanzaré un backtesting contra el mercado "de hoy" y pensaré "menuda mariconada, no entiendo como no me hice millonario con lo fácil que era ganar pasta en Enero de 2012" 



Chotorunner dijo:


> Esto hace años que no es lo que era: con la irrupción masiva del HFT, y más del 60% de las órdenes, tomadas por máquinas, no sirve prácticamente nada de lo que funcionaba hace 10-15 años...
> 
> Hace años, siguiendo buenas normas de gestión, disciplina, y un buen sistema, te podías sacar un 20% al año (En otras webs publicaba GRATIS mis sistemitas). Hoy en día, no hay más que falsas rupturas, un volumen lamentable, y una falta total de mercado "humano". El pequeño diamante que se ha formado estos últimos dos-tres meses en el chulibex (Alguno ya ni sabrá porqué se le llamaba así, qué tiempos...), normalmente hubiera dado lugar a una violenta ruptura en uno u otros sentido. _Cojonudo: dos mierda de sesiones (ya tres) con otra remierda de volumen...y sin ruptura ninguna.
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 Ene 2012)

Fuera un tercio de las TR que llevaba con una perdida que se compensa con los ingresos por dividendos y a la espera... si baja recompro, si sube...... me meto en IAG


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Se está apagando el efecto Applepepon de anoche. Los índices están todos por debajo de lo que marcaban de madrugada y cada vez más abajo (eso sí, de forma tímida). La banca europea comienza a ponerse mayoritariamente colorada y está cotizando lejos de los máximos intradía.

Vamos a ver si es que anoche se llenó el horno y van a darle un calentón para ver si mengua y que quepan más gazelles ....


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

SP, tres días seguidos que no puede superar los 1320 y ahora está en el intradía con cierta inercia bajista. A ver si esta es la buena y arrastra con él al Nasdaq, que hace falta coño.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Aquí no ha pasado nada


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Ya estamos en el punto de salida de ayer. Ahora a ver donde deciden ir...

¿Alguien más piensa que sería maravilloso que cerrase el gap de los 7 mil y pico?


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya estamos en el punto de salida de ayer. Ahora a ver donde deciden ir...



Hoy parece que pinta guano, amigo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya estamos en el punto de salida de ayer. Ahora a ver donde deciden ir...
> 
> ¿Alguien más piensa que sería maravilloso que cerrase el gap de los 7 mil y pico?



¿Como que en el punto de salida? Yo he palmado. Me faltan 7 hervores. ME joden el stop. Hace doble techo al tic en 10.52 y para abajo! Tócate lo huevos.
En fin cosas peores he visto.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Como que en el punto de salida? Yo he palmado. Me faltan 7 hervores. ME joden el stop. Hace doble techo al tic en 10.52 y para abajo! Tócate lo huevos.
> En fin cosas peores he visto.



Yo hoy voy verde(claro aún) pero vamos, eso que comentas me ha pasado en multitud de ocasiones.

Ahora cada vez que sitúo un stop en un lugar técnico, lo dejo correr 10 pipos más(evidentemente jodiendo más pasta si he fallado) pero asegurándome que no van a saltarme el stop para girarse XD


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Situo el stop loss en el punto de entrada. Aquí ya no se pierde, ahora a ver si conseguimos ganarnos algo de dinerillo. No estaría nada mal 80 pipos x 80 dolares, pero mucho suena ..... será menos seguro.



Vaya, me piden que me vaya corriendo al puente aéreo para estar en un almuerzo en Barcelona. Cabrones.
Cierro la operación con 8 pipos y creo que cierro el día porque volveré avanzada la tarde. Quizá esté para el trading de las últimas 2 horas en el SP.

Cuidense que hay mucho guerrillero por ahí afuera.
Por cierto, ya volvió MV de su ducha nocturna?


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vaya, me piden que me vaya corriendo al puente aéreo para estar en un almuerzo en Barcelona. Cabrones.
> Cierro la operación con 8 pipos y creo que cierro el día porque volveré avanzada la tarde. Quizá esté para el trading de las últimas 2 horas en el SP.
> 
> Cuidense que hay mucho guerrillero por ahí afuera.
> Por cierto, ya volvió MV de su ducha nocturna?



Corra, váyase que a sido anunciarlo y caer a lo bruto XD

Norawena por sus dolares, por cierto.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

La cosa esta ritmica


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Corra, váyase que a sido anunciarlo y caer a lo bruto XD
> 
> Norawena por sus dolares, por cierto.



Joder, vendí con 8 pipos de reward y ahora veo que podían haber sido 14 aprox.
En fín, que estoy recogiendo los trastos para irme al aeropuerto.


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Alemania acaba de caer en que Appel no es suya...


----------



## Chotorunner (25 Ene 2012)

Por cierto: a veces olvidamos que la bolsa no es un juego de suma cero.

En una tendencia alcista, TODOS los actores pueden ganar, de igual modo que, en tendencia bajista, TODOS los actores pueden perder...

No necesariamente alguien tiene que perder para que otro gane.

(siiii ya lo seeee...se pueden vender futs...pero es para aclararlo)

Saludos


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Ese es exactamente el problema del intradía... que está regido por algos, y por lo tanto tiene la tasa de modernización más brutal de todas las modalidades de trading.

El viejuno que invertía a l/p hace 10 años, podría volver hoy al mercado y bueno, a lo mejor sudaba un poco más por el aumento de volatibilidad, pero si hace 10 años no lo hacía mal, no creo que hoy lo hiciera demasiado mal tampoco. Podría apañarselas más o menos.

Por contra, si te mueves en algo trading y en ultracorto, que es lo que hago yo, entonces es tres meses sin moverte y estás muerto. Los algos no duran más que eso. Ese es el intervalo aproximado en el que detecto cambios en los sistemas de mis... cómo llamarlos... "compañeros contrarios" :fiufiu: y por lo tanto, debo evolucionar yo también y volver a adaptarme para seguir teniendo un edge.

Dentro del negocio, el asunto del ultracorto es un animal completamente distinto al resto del modalidades...



Chotorunner dijo:


> Mi opinión, (forero Pollastre) es que un sistema que funcionaba hace 8 meses y ya no sirve, no es un buen sistema.
> 
> Un buen sistema debe, a largo plazo, funcionar SIEMPRE, por supuesto con sus malas rachas, y sus operaciones equivocadas, que probablemente anden en el entorno del 40-50%.
> 
> ...


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Por twitter sigo a muchos (una pasada de peña independiente que se dedican a bolsa) Traders y Brokers..... acaban de saltar Stop´s a granel.... )

Edito: Interesante lo del twitter este......8: me esta dando mucho que pensar...... $$$$


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Dice Lagarde que el BCE también tiene que asumir pérdidas en Grecia y responde BCE que nanai
.............................
Merkel: "Tampoco los mercados reaccionaron ante los problemas, como, por ejemplo, el desfase de competitividad en relación con Grecia".


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

bueno amigos, hoy será un día épico o en breve darán la vuelta para hacer que aquí no a pasado nada?


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

¿El personal publica sus SL, etc... por twitter?

Qué cosas.... y ahora qué dicen, ¿hay follón en el gallinero con esta bajada? 



dj-mesa dijo:


> Por twitter sigo a muchos Traders y Brokers..... acaban de saltar Stop´s a granel.... )


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (25 Ene 2012)

hoygan, alguien tradea el bund?

me he estado fijando en el y a parte de la alta liquididad, me parece bastante noble.

solo comentarlo porque con la de trades que se hablan, el bund solo he visto referenciarlo alguna vez a claca, y casi siempre como referencia cara a las bolsas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Ene 2012)

Puñetero servidor...

Al final entré corto hace un rato en lujansa, 10,275, y acabo de actualizar SL a 10,255.

A ver si se activa ese doble techo ienso:


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Mi opinión, (forero Pollastre) es que un sistema que funcionaba hace 8 meses y ya no sirve, no es un buen sistema.
> 
> Un buen sistema debe, a largo plazo, funcionar SIEMPRE, por supuesto con sus malas rachas, y sus operaciones equivocadas, que probablemente anden en el entorno del 40-50%.
> 
> ...





Chotorunner dijo:


> Por cierto: a veces olvidamos que la bolsa no es un juego de suma cero.
> 
> En una tendencia alcista, TODOS los actores pueden ganar, de igual modo que, en tendencia bajista, TODOS los actores pueden perder...
> 
> ...



NINGUN análisis para el ultracorto basado en niveles es valido siempre. Yo gane dinero utilizando diferentes estocásticos y me fue bien, eso si una temporada pero las condiciones cambiaron y no paraba de perder.
En un mercado lateral los estocasticos suelen funcionar de miedo así como las bandas de bollinguer pero ahora ponte con cambios de tendencia ya veras que rápido te arruinas.
Por cierto si tienes un sistema que pìerda el 40% de las operación pongamos con un margen realista de SL (5%-10%) en menos de un año estarás arruinado. A veces es mejor alejarse las pantallas y analizar que tipo de mercado se esta dando para idear un sistema adecuado.
Por cierto es meramente imposible que en la bolsa todos ganen, te lo aseguro 100% (como descartes pienso luego existo) blanco y en botella
Ejemplo (para que alguien compre o venda debe existir contrapartida y al final alguien pierde) Siempre hay dos lados en la balanza y me da igual que sea cualquier mercado o los derivados a los que haces referencia.
Los derivados que puedes comprar pongamos por ejemplo un etf.
Usa instrumentos que replican el indice, para que tu estés corto indirectamente estas vendiendo acciones que no tienes y que el activo vende por ti. Lo que sucede que no lo ves. Solo los leones de verdad son capaces de crear derivados por si mismos alquilando acciones y ven el funcionamiento completo de la rueda.


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿El personal publica sus SL, etc... por twitter?
> 
> Qué cosas.... y ahora qué dicen, ¿hay follón en el gallinero con esta bajada?



Gacelillas que le saltan y vuelven a comprar....Otro rezan para que no baje mas.... hay cagadita general

tipo:

*nunca publique una entrada tan mala , bueno ,a mi entender para que todo siga igual tendria que cerrar por arriba de 8500 hoy a ver

*Espero que no perdamos el hueco de los 8.460... :-O

*@OttoWallace Bueno algo pierdo en Micrsoft y en el Nasdaq pero la semana va bien, la posición de ING es 5 veces la normal. Tu que tal?

*Y el eur/florin sigue bajando y a mí me sacaron por un calentón buuuaaaa

*la importancia de tener stop y aplicarlo sin pestañear !! 

*Ufff. Qué está pasando con los índices? Parece que nos están dando hasta en el carnet de identidad,no?

*Aplicados stops en #IBEX y #DAX con 25 y 24 puntos en contra respectivamente (por contrato... :-/)

........


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Pues como forma de matar el tiempo y liberar un poco de stress, no suena mal del todo estar enganchado a un canal de esos.... 



dj-mesa dijo:


> Gacelillas que le saltan y vuelven a comprar....Otro rezan para que no baje mas.... hay cagadita general
> 
> tipo:
> 
> ...


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

....Empiezan a ponerse cortos (por lo general)


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

Me estoy comiendo pero bien comida la entrada en Iberdrola en 4,50X...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ....Empiezan a ponerse cortos (por lo general)



Ahora si que saco un paquete de palomitas...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> ....Empiezan a ponerse cortos (por lo general)



Pues voy a ajustar los SL de mis cortos ::

Por cierto, diga "@s" que seguir, que estoy por registrarme en tweeter y todo 

PD: Saltó el de LHA... -0,60€ :ouch:


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

La mayoría tienen miedo a la perdida de los 8450 de Ibex.... nada de compra.... y fuera ...stop´s... alguno que compra.... pero ahora la cosa esta tensa


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

Votin leí el mensaje ayer pero no lo encuentro para postearlo. 
La verdad que es todo un privilegio que aun sabiendo mas que yo y con mas experiencia como tienes me hayas tenido en cuenta  
Me fastidia que justamente hoy este cayendo, operar en el corto es muy complicado y mas en mercados laterales a pesar de lo que diga MV esto es un mercado lateral .Yo por poco entro en endesa de hecho creo que es una compra clara pero me gustaría estar un poco mas diversificado, aunque me lo estoy pensando si entrar.
Fijate con NH tardo en girar al alza y al final como giro (Junto con arcelor creo que es de las subidas mas fuertes en estas dos semanas--mas del 20%) vaya aguante con NH, ir en contra y aguantar porque sabes que vale mas y que al final el mercado te termine dando la razón simplemente impresionante.
Yo creo que si has analizado bien la empresa cosa muy difícil y no la compras a precios desorbitados uno debería estar tranquilo, tarde o temprano el mercado terminan dando la razón al sentido común

He encontrado esta página

La mejor y mas completa información financiera para inversores independientes en Infomercados

La verdad muy completa en cuanto a análisis fundamental y en cuanto al técnico no soy muy ducho pero parece no estar mal.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Puf... qué arriesgado.... a ver, que todo puede ocurrir, eso está claro... pero ponerse cortos ante un dip provocado por las declaraciones de un político (aunque sea un político importante) son ganas de arriesgar 1 contra 4.

Y además en todo el suelo del dip.... casi nada. 





dj-mesa dijo:


> ....Empiezan a ponerse cortos (por lo general)


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

Voy preparando los gif pepones...


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

*AQUÍ PUEDEN SEGUIR A MUCHOS (YO EMPECE CON ESTA LISTA DE TWITETOS, ahora sigo a muchos mas y solo traders, mas sofisticado la cosa), ESTA ABIERTA Y SE PUEDE SEGUIR (SERIA LA CUENTA BÁSICA)*

Twitter


----------



## davidautentico (25 Ene 2012)

Chotorunner dijo:


> Eso es así en futuros. No en el contado.
> 
> Yo puedo perfectamente comprar a 12€ una Matilde, y vendersela, a usted, a 14€. Usted volver a vendérmela a 16€, y nuevamente , cambiar de manos a 20€. TODOS hemos ganado, y nadie ha perdido.



y que pasa con el último de esa cadena ? ienso:


----------



## davidautentico (25 Ene 2012)

Cuando el último compra las matildes a 20 euros, tendrá para una acción 20 euros menos en el bolsillo. Si luego no consigue colocarlas por encima de esos 20 euros, si habrá perdido, tendrá menos dinero en el bolsillo, obviamente, ya dependiendo a que precio consiga colocarla este será menos o como mucho igual si las consigue colocar a 20 euros, aunque con las comisiones, seguirá teniendo menos dinero en el bolsillo que cuando las compró.



Chotorunner dijo:


> Joer, claro, al cabo de 30 años, o 300, todas las empresas cierran. Seguro. Pero, lo que demuestro, sin lugar a dudas, es que, en el contado, para que alguien gane no tiene que perder otra persona. Eso, es así, y no admite discusión alguna. Tan cierto como que, a la inversa, todos pueden perder.
> 
> Pongo otro ejemplo...(que paciencia tengo, leches...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

El Viernes puede ser de traca. Sale el avance del PIB del cuarto trimestre usano

Dato previo: +1,7%. Previsión: +3,1%. 

Puede pasar de todo, pero la expectativas son bastante altas


----------



## davidautentico (25 Ene 2012)

yo no demuestro nada, sólo digo que cuando intercambias papel por dinero, el que adquiere el papel tiene menos dinero en el bolsillo y está soportando esa pérdida de pasta hasta que consigue colocar ese papel por un valor por encima, luego hay una transferencia de dinero y cuando uno gana dinero en esa transferencia el otro lo pierde de su bolsillo.

ok. He entendido lo que querías decir, obviamente el que me guarda las acciones siempre gana, eso ya lo sabemos..



Chotorunner dijo:


> jajajaj...David, acabas de llegar a la esencia misma del mercado...al final, quien gana es quien te guarda las acciones...eso demuestra que para que uno gane, otro tiene que perder...(ironia on)
> 
> Qué geniales sois...:XX:


----------



## vyk (25 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Viernes puede ser de traca. Sale el avance del PIB del cuarto trimestre usano
> 
> Dato previo: +1,7%. Previsión: +3,1%.
> 
> Puede pasar de todo, pero la expectativas son bastante altas



Disculpa, pero es que estoy un poco espeso. Por dato previo..¿a qué te refieres?¿a dato anterior?


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Esta empezando a oler a chamuscado...:vomito:

Buen dia para el hilo hoy, esta muy animado y con buenos aportes.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Disculpa, pero es que estoy un poco espeso. Por dato previo..¿a qué te refieres?¿a dato anterior?



Sí, se refiere al tercer trimestre


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

Valor contable de gamesa

VC:	6,69

Conozco un poco el sector y en aerogeneradores no tienen competencia. Los que conozcan un poco el sector sabrán de lo que hablo. Los únicos que tienen una infraestructura importante es vestas pero sus aerogeneradores dan pena, se queman cada dos por tres. Hace tiempo lo dije el rendimiento real de esta energía no esta explotado (energía eólica marina) y acaba de salir una noticia que en el reino unido iberdrola esta a punto de conseguir la concesión marítima para instalarlos allí.
Ahora la incertidumbre que hay sobre el mix es un problema.
Ademas no es un monopolio, solo hay que ver sus margenes y ratios aunque si que es verdad que son de los mejores en relación calidad/precio.

Analisis fundamental de Gamesa en Infomercados


Estan empezando a bajar el % de cortos

CNMV - Serie de posiciones agregadas

Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada

13/01/2012	6,024
30/12/2011	6,646
16/12/2011	6,357
02/12/2011	6,638

Fecha clave a vigilar *"27 de enero"* para ver si los cortos son renovados.

Que ganas tengo que empiece la recompra y subirme a un ferrari como decia janus a un forero hace tiempo con las patriots creo que era


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Valor contable de gamesa
> 
> VC:	6,69
> 
> ...



Mira que te la vas a pegar con gamesa,que tiene un 20% del capital prestado
50 millones de acc sobre 250 mm 
Es la preferida de los bajistas y no parecen querer soltarla,yo aun diria que se la quieren llevar a 2,48 como dicen las apuestas de BNP
Su valor en libros corresponderia a 2,5 por accion,sigue sobrevalorada

En cuanto a Endesa,lo malo es que el 92% del capital es de Enel,luego poco pinta el valor de cotizacion,lo pueden mover cuando quieran y hacia donde quieran
Como valor a largo esta bueno,como he piramidado mi media es 15.24 ahora
Hace tiempo que la observo,volvera a 20 cuando los italianos quieran


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me estoy comiendo pero bien comida la entrada en Iberdrola en 4,50X...



Y lo que te queda,ayer prestaron 8 mm de acc para cortos y ya lleva 520 mm
Volver volvera a su precio porque es buena empresa pero te la van a tirar hasta
4,3 o 4,1 antes de que vuelva a subir


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Esta empezando a oler a chamuscado...:vomito:
> 
> Buen dia para el hilo hoy, *esta muy animado y con buenos aportes.*




Son como buitres con la carroña (y sí, empresas Ibex=carroña).


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y lo que te queda,ayer prestaron 8 mm de acc para cortos y ya lleva 520 mm
> Volver volvera a su precio porque es buena empresa pero te la van a tirar hasta
> 4,3 o 4,1 antes de que vuelva a subir



Pues más me vale que no pierda el 4,3, porque era mi límite de pérdida asumible...


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Saltan Stop´s


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 Ene 2012)

Iberdrolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Iberdrolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



::

¿Qué se supone que significa eso? He entrado como un loco porque me imaginaba un pedazo de vela roja que asustara...


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mira que te la vas a pegar con gamesa,que tiene un 20% del capital prestado
> 50 millones de acc sobre 250 mm
> Es la preferida de los bajistas y no parecen querer soltarla,yo aun diria que se la quieren llevar a 2,48 como dicen las apuestas de BNP
> Su valor en libros corresponderia a 2,5 por accion,sigue sobrevalorada
> ...



La tengo miedo por eso no entro.
LLevan ya 4 meses que solo venden ellos y se esta formando un suelo de libro, no pueden con los 2'9 todo sea que metan unas ventas extra y la manden a los 2'5 .
A priori parece complicado, esta prestado el 20% y ya les cuesta mantenerla por debajo de 3.
Desde luego esta haciendo uno de los suelos mas fiables que hay.
Endesa vale mas, pero los italianos tienen el control, era lo que no me gustaba sino hubiese optado por ella.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y lo que te queda,ayer prestaron 8 mm de acc para cortos y ya lleva 520 mm
> Volver volvera a su precio porque es buena empresa pero te la van a tirar hasta
> 4,3 o 4,1 antes de que vuelva a subir



A 4'1 tengo unos ahorrillos ya preparados para comprar otra tanda, por mi que la tiren lo que quieran que comprare mas.
Yo las mías no las vendo, tendrán que recomprar las acciones a otro accionista


----------



## tortilla (25 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> hoygan, alguien tradea el bund?
> 
> me he estado fijando en el y a parte de la alta liquididad, me parece bastante noble.
> 
> solo comentarlo porque con la de trades que se hablan, el bund solo he visto referenciarlo alguna vez a claca, y casi siempre como referencia cara a las bolsas.



Alguna vez he colgado algo, yo levanto la mano. Presente.


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ya estamos en el punto de salida de ayer. Ahora a ver donde deciden ir...
> 
> ¿Alguien más piensa que sería maravilloso que cerrase el gap de los 7 mil y pico?



En unos meses veremos los 7.200 con bastante probabilidad, pero para analizar el medio plazo hay que ver el gráfico con perspectiva, nada de pensar en las resistencias y soportes inmediatos.


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y lo que te queda,ayer prestaron 8 mm de acc para cortos y ya lleva 520 mm
> Volver volvera a su precio porque es buena empresa pero te la van a tirar hasta
> 4,3 o 4,1 antes de que vuelva a subir



¿Donde lo has visto?

En la cnmv los últimos cortos declarados son del día 13


IBERDROLA, S.A.
«12» 
Página 1 de 2
Total de posiciones cortas
Fecha	Posición agregada
13/01/2012	0,621
30/12/2011	0,621
16/12/2011	0,621
02/12/2011	0,621
18/11/2011	0,514
04/11/2011	0,200
21/10/2011	0,200
07/10/2011	0,200
23/09/2011	0,200
09/09/2011	0,200


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

a los guanos dias amigos 

mis TEF en 13,12


----------



## tortilla (25 Ene 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wHrt06xv9zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Tengo el "twitty" ese abierto ahora mismo con el enlace que puso Ud. .... reconozco que es hasta entretenido de leer, más que nada porque pasan más rato hablando de cualquier cosa menos de bolsa :: 

Aquí, la duda metafísica que acaba de postear uno:

" Sería correcto hablar de 'Defensor del Pueblo' si fuera una mujer ? "


Sumido en una profunda reflexión me hallo, tras leer esa pregunta al viento.





dj-mesa dijo:


> Saltan Stop´s


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

Twitter: a muchos le han vuelto a saltar los stop´s , otros tantos cierran y esperan a mañana.... otros no se fían de Draghi y Datos.... los que están cortos no dicen ni muuuu......noto espantada


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo el "twitty" ese abierto ahora mismo con el enlace que puso Ud. .... reconozco que es hasta entretenido de leer, más que nada porque pasan más rato hablando de cualquier cosa menos de bolsa ::
> 
> Aquí, la duda metafísica que acaba de postear uno:
> 
> ...



No se nos despite, que yo ya casi he dejado FC.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]wHrt06xv9zs[/YOUTUBE]





Porqué nos tortura??? 

Esa musiquilla hace que se suiciden las pocas neuronas que me queda :´´(


----------



## tortilla (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tengo el "twitty" ese abierto ahora mismo con el enlace que puso Ud. .... reconozco que es hasta entretenido de leer, más que nada porque pasan más rato hablando de cualquier cosa menos de bolsa ::
> 
> Aquí, la duda metafísica que acaba de postear uno:
> 
> ...



Claramente, no.:no:

Una mujer de buen ver, se debería llamar empalmadora del pueblo. ) Ya paro, ya paro con estos chistes malos.


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Hay un tal "NuevoTrader" con un sistema, que había cantado en público dos cortos en el fondo del dip que hablábamos antes... con SL en los 641x ... no creo que esté muy contento ahora mismo.





dj-mesa dijo:


> Twitter: a muchos le han vuelto a saltar los stop´s , otros tantos cierran y esperan a mañana.... otros no se fían de Draghi.... los que están cortos no dicen ni muuuu......noto espantada


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

tortilla dijo:


> Claramente, no.:no:
> 
> Una mujer de buen ver, se debería llamar empalmadora del pueblo. ) Ya paro, ya paro con estos chistes malos.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Donde lo has visto?
> 
> En la cnmv los últimos cortos declarados son del día 13
> 
> ...



Busca Boletin Bolsa Madrid,esta toda la informacion,lo mas facil es pegarlo en google y te lleva al enlace,es dificil de encontrar en su web


----------



## Optimista bien informado (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias amigos
> 
> mis TEF en 13,12



Han tocado 13,01 hace un rato. Por curiosidad, ¿cual es su objetivo? (Si es que lo tiene ya programado) ¿12,8x?


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

La verdad, Sr. dj-mesa, debo darle las gracias por haber puesto el enlace a twitter... acabo de descubrir una buena fuente de diversión para los largos ratos que pasamos entre operaciones sin saber muy bien qué hacer.

Creo que a partir de ahora voy a prestarle más atención al invento este del "twitty"....


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, siendo miércoles, el voto es prácticamente obligatorio:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad, Sr. dj-mesa, debo darle las gracias por haber puesto el enlace a twitter... acabo de descubrir una buena fuente de diversión para los largos ratos que pasamos entre operaciones sin saber muy bien qué hacer.
> 
> Creo que a partir de ahora voy a prestarle más atención al invento este del "twitty"....



Entre su nuevo juguetito y los loonely tunes no le va a quedar tiempo para cantar niveles.... 




::


Donde manda capitan, no manda marinero. 
Votado he.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Han tocado 13,01 hace un rato. Por curiosidad, ¿cual es su objetivo? (Si es que lo tiene ya programado) ¿12,8x?



es que acabo de despertar en 13,01 a rebotado ienso:


13 es un soporte importante , pero se viene el BIG GUANO asi que seguimos dentro cortos


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2012)

Alguien hablo ayer de Boeing, pues no han cerrado el estrecho de ormuz, lo sustituyen por noruegos comprando aviones

Norwegian Air realiza un enorme pedido a Boeing y Airbus | Negocios | Reuters

Muchos aviones me parecen (222) seguro que no es ni la mitad


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

No se porque, pero al leeros esos comentarios del twitter me ha venido a la cabeza esto:

[YOUTUBE]bfhyGREpo1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



¿qué? eso no es nada......

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Put352qqlWU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Put352qqlWU?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

Toma Victoria::


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Nah, este es mi favorito, siempre que puedo le echo un ojo entre operación y operación :

Foghorn Leghorn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Impagable...





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entre su nuevo juguetito y los loonely tunes no le va a quedar tiempo para cantar niveles....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nah, este es mi favorito, siempre que puedo le echo un ojo entre operación y operación :
> 
> Foghorn Leghorn - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Lo recuerdo, lo recuerdo. Lo malo es que en las versiones que veíamos de púberes estaban dobladas (Doblaje, ese gran invento del maligno)ç

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/CXzglCYkqVI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Cuando vi los goonies en version original no pude parar de repetir esta escena. Cuando la criada mejicana Rosalita llega a la casa. Sobre todo a partir del min 1:09. :XX:


edito: :XX: :XX: :XX: speed=rapidez :XX: :XX:

jajajaaj me da algo! 

*Siempre hay que separar las drogas*


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad, Sr. dj-mesa, debo darle las gracias por haber puesto el enlace a twitter... acabo de descubrir una buena fuente de diversión para los largos ratos que pasamos entre operaciones sin saber muy bien qué hacer.
> 
> Creo que a partir de ahora voy a prestarle más atención al invento este del "twitty"....



Joder joder

Eso es una bombra. A voleo

_) que vaaaa ... Yo soy muy "primaria" opero a mi aire nada de sistemas ... las meiga señales son por observacion_

...y nos quejamos luego de MV


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Con lo de la "Meigaseñal" me he pegado un descojone en la oficina, yo y un colega que tengo aquí ahora mismo de visita... es que ha sido leerlo y romper a carcajadas.... 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder joder
> 
> Eso es una bombra. A voleo
> 
> ...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Con lo de la "Meigaseñal" me he pegado un descojone en la oficina, yo y un colega que tengo aquí ahora mismo de visita... es que ha sido leerlo y romper a carcajadas....



Sírvase ::

Twitter


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder joder
> 
> Eso es una bombra. A voleo
> 
> ...



MV solo invierte por TECNICO amigo


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2012)

MV. Que tal? 
Disfruta de buen tiempo por allí? o hoy también toca calor


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

No pueden con gamesa, la recompta debe estar cerca

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

a los guanos dias , aqui hace musho calor , aunque eso es buena razon para refrescarse de vez en cuando :Baile:

recomiendo Lima para unas buenas vacaciones , se come y bebe muy bien 

por la tarde me voy a ver el furgol zampando anticuchos y cusqueña de trigo que mas se puede pedir , si que TEF baje a 9,50 y barcelona gane por 2 manitas


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

*El Ibex 35 baja el 1% antes de Wall Street: el ataque de los alcistas puede estar cerca* Elecoptimista.es (Eleconomista.es)


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No pueden con gamesa, la recompta debe estar cerca
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



¿Si a los niños le quitas el juguete tendras que darle otro?
Al gacelio le gusta jugar bajista con gamesa,los leoncios hacen buenos negocios y no la dejaran
Solamente cuando la dejen caer a 2,5 y se llenen la tripa los leoncios subira
Cuando se la lleven a 2,5 y salten los stop del gacelio hispanistani seria para echarles una foto de la cara de asombro
No subira con tanto corto porque todo el mundo apuesta a la baja,mientras queden acciones para seguir prestando bajara


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Si a los niños le quitas el juguete tendras que darle otro?
> Al gacelio le gusta jugar bajista con gamesa,los leoncios hacen buenos negocios y no la dejaran
> Solamente cuando la dejen caer a 2,5 y se llenen la tripa los leoncios subira
> Cuando se la lleven a 2,5 y salten los stop del gacelio hispanistani seria para echarles una foto de la cara de asombro
> No subira con tanto corto porque todo el mundo apuesta a la baja,mientras queden acciones para seguir prestando bajara



el dia 13 abrieron cortos por el 6% del capital y no les ha ido demasiado bien. Son muchas accs para caer tan poco.Cada vez q cae cerca de 3 se empieza a acumular. Creo q se les esta acabando la gasolina , con nh paso parecido. Los ultimos cortos suelen salir caros, les da igual ya han ganado mucho

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Ene 2012)

yuju YUJU


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

veo esperanza y a continuacion veo dolor


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo esperanza y a continuacion veo dolor



La profecia parece que viene.......ahi ahi ahi q dolor me invade ....como me duelen los ojos de leerte ))))
Sea un valiente y cargue cortos contra gamesa


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> La profecia parece que viene.......ahi ahi ahi q dolor me invade ....como me duelen los ojos de leerte ))))
> Sea un valiente y cargue cortos contra gamesa
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



de gamesa no tengo ni idea , pero me atrevo a dar un pronostico , ustec perdera dinero sin importar si esta corto o largo


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

MV, esto aun es un lateral, además bastante cansino


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> MV, esto aun es un lateral, además bastante cansino



en algun momento tendra que romper , MV ya esta posicionado y me parece que en el lado correcto


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de gamesa no tengo ni idea , pero me atrevo a dar un pronostico , ustec perdera dinero sin importar si esta corto o largo



Que valor. Impagable. Este tio es un genio...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

> Ventas pendientes de escriturar bajan -3,5% a una tasa anualizada de 96.600 unidades, peor de lo esperado que era una bajada del -1%.
> 
> Mal dato para los mercados, bueno para los bonos y malo para el dólar, pero ojo porque *malos datos del sector inmobiliario pueden presionar a la FED para que haga algo y eso puede ser descontado positivamente.*



Estos comentarios hacen que cada dia que pasa me guste menos leer esta pagina.


----------



## ghkghk (25 Ene 2012)

A ver si Iberdrola vuelve a defender los 4.50 a final de jornada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de gamesa no tengo ni idea , pero me atrevo a dar un pronostico , ustec perdera dinero sin importar si esta corto o largo



En gamesa ni corto ni largo.Es usted mas cansino que el tio de la vara.

Me recuerda a los tipicos mercadillos...los tengo coloraos verdes de todos los colores señora!!!! compre que se me acaban lelele Tiene ibex a 10200 a 5400 venga acerquense que mv les hara una buna oferta....
Perdon por la broma pero es que me lo ha puesto usted a huevo, no se lo tome en serio que aqui somos muy de bromear

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

A mi lo que no me cuadra es que ENEL ,que tiene el 92% de ENDESA suba un +1.58%
y endesa baje un -1.8%
No es logico y el mercado tiene que aceptar mi logica y subir la accion


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> Importante mantener los *8546*, su pérdida nos envía sin contemplaciones al canal *8.485-8.504*
> 
> ...




Si tengo que poner un pero es que BBVA no termina de caer con fuerza....

El 6370 del dax era casi obligada la visita. Espero que los movimientos en la zona sean preparando el camino guanero.


----------



## Claca (25 Ene 2012)

Un apunte rapidito, pero de gran trascendencia. Estas semanas el lateral del IBEX nos sugiere unos niveles que podemos referenciar muy concretamente a soportes y resistencias de manera muy intuitiva: en su rango inferior compro y espero a que llegue arriba para vender. Por ello tendemos a trasladar esta sencilla pauta a los valores del selectivo (ej. IBEX en 8.500 compro IBEs en busca de los 8.800, si el índice se mantiene en los 8.400-8.600, no nos preocupamos, que no se ha roto el lateral). Nada más lejos de la realidad. Si se analiza en detalle el comportamiento de los distintos sectores que configuran el índice se podrá apreciar un laborioso proceso de reestructuración en la ponderación de los mismos.

Para resumirlo mucho, los bancos, los grandes castigados de la crisis y que perdieron referencias en el pasado, están liderando las subidas, mientras que sectores considerados de carácter más anticiclico o conservador, descienden lentamente en busca de soportes de medio plazo. La lectura es tan simple como contundente: con un IBEX en los 8.600 (parte más bien alta del lateral) muchos valores se encuentran en soporte y no en resistencia que sería lo que inconscientemente esperaríamos, lo cual deja espacio para mantenerse y subir, sí, pero en el otro sentido, si caemos, se estarán rompiendo soportes muy importantes, descubriendo para algunas cotizadas nuevos niveles a la baja, y el sector bancario, que ahora está fuerte y tira del carro, tiene sus mínimos bastante alejados en precio.

Y nada... aquí lo dejo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> de gamesa no tengo ni idea , pero me atrevo a dar un pronostico , ustec perdera dinero sin importar si esta corto o largo


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Por cierto IBEX de nuevo en el valor más relevante del día....y coincidiendo el Dax en nivel inferior de canal principal

Pinta bien...se ajustan las proyecciones.ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A ver si Iberdrola vuelve a defender los 4.50 a final de jornada.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo creo que se la quieren llevar al corral del 4,1 al igual que a repsol se ve claramente buscando los 20


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Por cierto IBEX de nuevo en el valor más relevante del día....y coincidiendo el Dax en nivel inferior de canal principal
> 
> *Pinta bien...se ajustan las proyecciones*.ienso:



Si son las mismas que nos bajaban a los 7900, bienvenidas sean


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Hablaba de las entradas intradía, pese a la apertura con escapada arriba del DAX luego se ha ajustado al guión junto con el Ibex.
El escenario del que habla sigue en pie...


----------



## The Hellion (25 Ene 2012)

Bueno, pues vengo a por mi premio a la gacela del día. 

Ayer AMD da resultados con pérdidas. 

Me pongo a ver el aftermarket y el premarket. Me acojona el gap de AMD, vendo a 6,30 en la apertura (había cerrado ayer a 6,51, después de llegar a 6,7X) y la muy hija de pvta saca orgullo, dignidad o yo qué sé qué cojones saca (léase con entonación del vídeo "Contigo No, Bicho"), y cierra el gap hasta los 6,51 y se dispara hasta 6,70.

Total, yo vendo a 6,30 y media hora después está a 6,70 

::::

[YOUTUBE]acEnX6K8TM8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En gamesa ni corto ni largo.Es usted mas cansino que el tio de la vara.
> 
> Me recuerda a los tipicos mercadillos...los tengo coloraos verdes de todos los colores señora!!!! compre que se me acaban lelele Tiene ibex a 10200 a 5400 venga acerquense que mv les hara una buna oferta....
> Perdon por la broma pero es que me lo ha puesto usted a huevo, no se lo tome en serio que aqui somos muy de bromear
> ...



ustec no sabe lo que es operar en los mercados amijo 

cuando comienza un movimiento gordo uno puede intentar calcular hasta donde llegara ese movimiento , pero a medida que se va desarrollando el movimiento uno tiene que ver como se desarrolla para ser capaz de modificar sus objetivos 

MV ya lo dice , objetivos posibles y posibles son posibles , aun asi MV no es traidor porque canta el punto de entrada y el de salida :Aplauso:

como ejemplo ya que ustec lo menciona , en principio en la operacion de largos ibex desde 7600 un objetivo posible fue 10200 , MV se salio en 8500 y canto su salida , que quiere decir esto ¿ que MV miente ? , no que MV es dinamico y se adapta a los mercados , no esta esperando que el mercado se adapte a sus analisis ienso:


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ene 2012)

el ibex sostenido por los bancos de una forma (ni siquiera lo enmascarar)


----------



## Estilicón (25 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Un apunte rapidito, pero de gran trascendencia. Estas semanas el lateral del IBEX nos sugiere unos niveles que podemos referenciar muy concretamente a soportes y resistencias de manera muy intuitiva: en su rango inferior compro y espero a que llegue arriba para vender. Por ello tendemos a trasladar esta sencilla pauta a los valores del selectivo (ej. IBEX en 8.500 compro IBEs en busca de los 8.800, si el índice se mantiene en los 8.400-8.600, no nos preocupamos, que no se ha roto el lateral). Nada más lejos de la realidad. Si se analiza en detalle el comportamiento de los distintos sectores que configuran el índice se podrá apreciar un laborioso proceso de reestructuración en la ponderación de los mismos.
> 
> Para resumirlo mucho, los bancos, los grandes castigados de la crisis y que perdieron referencias en el pasado, están liderando las subidas, mientras que sectores considerados de carácter más anticiclico o conservador, descienden lentamente en busca de soportes de medio plazo. La lectura es tan simple como contundente: con un IBEX en los 8.600 (parte más bien alta del lateral) muchos valores se encuentran en soporte y no en resistencia que sería lo que inconscientemente esperaríamos, lo cual deja espacio para mantenerse y subir, sí, pero en el otro sentido, si caemos, se estarán rompiendo soportes muy importantes, descubriendo para algunas cotizadas nuevos niveles a la baja, y el sector bancario, que ahora está fuerte y tira del carro, tiene sus mínimos bastante alejados en precio.
> 
> Y nada... aquí lo dejo.



juas, te aseguro que eso mismo he estado pensando esta mañana. 

Y pensaba en este dato: TEF en aquel guano hasta los 7600 del ibex estaba en 12,60. Hoy, en 8450 del ibex ha estado a 13. Y de IBE podemos decir lo mismo.

Podríamos decir que por los bancos el ibex anda un 5 o 6% "inflado" respecto a entonces.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pues vengo a por mi premio a la gacela del día.
> 
> Ayer AMD da resultados con pérdidas.
> 
> ...



No somos nada
Las plusvalias que el Mercado nos da el Mercado nos las quita
Como siempre el mayor enemigo de nosotros no es el mercado sino nosotros mismos


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec no sabe lo que es operar en los mercados amijo
> 
> cuando comienza un movimiento gordo uno puede intentar calcular hasta donde llegara ese movimiento , pero a medida que se va desarrollando el movimiento uno tiene que ver como se desarrolla para ser capaz de modificar sus objetivos
> 
> ...



Patinar 1700 puntos no es ninguna tonteria. Felicudades por las plusvalias. A veves le falta humildad, es un consejo.
Qie esta corto entiendo?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

portugal se nos va al hoyo  

ya van quedando menos cerdos


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Patinar 1700 puntos no es ninguna tonteria. Felicudades por las plusvalias. A veves le falta humildad, es un consejo.
> Qie esta corto entiendo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



¿ patinar ?  una cosa son los objetivos probables y otra cosa es la realidad de las bolsas , es un ejemplo de lo humilde que es MV que se inclina ante los mercados


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ patinar ?  una cosa son los objetivos probables y otra cosa es la realidad de las bolsas , es un ejemplo de lo humilde que es MV que se inclina ante los mercados



jajajajajajajajaja

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

¿SP con ganas de hacer triangulo hasta el Viernes?

A ver si nos dan la _meigaseñal_ ::


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Antes del guanazo...modelo y cotización. Para entretenernos...


----------



## The Hellion (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Antes del guanazo...modelo y cotización. Para entretenernos...



Porsche 356, 

Cotización: un VW escarabajo, un kit, y algo de tiempo :XX:

¿Quieres un Porsche 356? ¿Tienes un VW Beetle? Montatelo tú mismo


----------



## aksarben (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Antes del guanazo...modelo y cotización. Para entretenernos...



Así a ojo un Speedster del 57. Pero no me haga mucho caso, que yo soy de Aston Martin.

(Conste que mirando el nombre del modelo porque me sonaba, que no sabe uno de tó. Un 356 como señala el compi forero)


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Porsche 356,
> 
> Cotización: un VW escarabajo, un kit, y algo de tiempo :XX:
> 
> ¿Quieres un Porsche 356? ¿Tienes un VW Beetle? Montatelo tú mismo



Así puedes tener cualquier modelo. Una empresa alemana te hacía cualquier coche en fibra de vidrio, sobre la base de un Beetle.)


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Historias increíbles. El jubilado, la granja y 180 coches de época. « Tejiendo el mundo


Ese de la foto concretamente está sobre los 800.000 euros. Otras versiones en mejor o peor estado no bajan de los 90.000 euros.
Coches de Alemania - Coches usados - Coches de segunda mano - Importación y coches de ocasión - Automóvil - Motocicleta


El conductor es el famosísimo cantante de Maroon Five o como se escriba. Voy a tener que meterme a cantante meloso.
Ultimo cuarto de hora DING DING DING


----------



## Adriangtir (25 Ene 2012)

Pues nada, otro día perdido en el ibex...


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

Que porqueria de dia


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

Algo está haciendo animar el mercado....

OK

La Fed se compromete a mantener los tipos bajos hasta finales de 2014 - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ene 2012)

el euro se puesto palote


----------



## krooxy (25 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Algo está haciendo animar el mercado....
> 
> OK
> 
> La Fed se compromete a mantener los tipos bajos hasta finales de 2014 - elEconomista.es




Igual es por esta noticia:

El FMI tira la toalla y pide a los gobiernos que suavicen los recortes - elConfidencial.com


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ que MV miente ? , no que MV es dinamico y se adapta a los mercados











*Omniiiimoda Rooooomaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!! ....*





Como un rebaño.... está como un rebaño el tío.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

Barbas de mi vida!!

La que está liando con este peponazo


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como un rebaño.... está como un rebaño el tío.



¿Le gustó el tweet de la creadora de la meigaseñal?
¿su opinión?

::


----------



## pollastre (25 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿su opinión?
> 
> ::



Que he estado a dos milímetros (lo digo en serio) de contactar con ella para que me sugiriese un nombre para mi nuevo módulo 

Impagable lo de "yyyyy aquí va una .... MEEEIIIIGASEÑAAAL !!!!" :XX:

Esa tía es un crack, un diamante en bruto. Se desperdicia en el twitter, su lugar es el HVEI35


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que he estado a dos milímetros (lo digo en serio) de contactar con ella para que me sugiriese un nombre para mi nuevo módulo
> 
> Impagable lo de "yyyyy aquí va una .... MEEEIIIIGASEÑAAAL !!!!" :XX:
> 
> Esa tía es un crack, un diamante en bruto. Se desperdicia en el twitter, su lugar es el HVEI35



Sin duda puede hacer la pole en el hilo junto con MV y Robotnik (aunque ya no aparezca). ¡Menuda delantera!

Lo que se pierde Calopez sin este fichaje ::

P.D. Me ha matado estos tweet

_cualquier sistema es bueno si funciona ... Yo tb veo los graficos pero las señales meigas son un complemento perfecto ;-)))_

y otra que ya no encuentro que dice que _ni yo misma se lo que hago, pero bueno esto va p'alante_

:: ( a tamaño XXL)


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

He llegado ya del aeropuerto. Me pongo a leer. Por encima, veo peponismo aún y menos mal que ayer vendí Apple!!!!

MV debe estar para pegarse un tiro con sus cortos.


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

Que barbaridad han estado a punto de volarme el stop del Eur/dol....


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Menuda engañifa yanki, sp por encima de 1320. Sigue la fiesta, como si hay que destruir 10 veces la tierra, el sp no puede bajar ::.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Que barbaridad han estado a punto de volarme el stop del Eur/dol....



Se esta descontando una nueva impresora laser, esta de mejor calidad y mayor ppm.::


----------



## FranR (25 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Se esta descontando una nueva impresora laser, esta de mejor calidad y mayor ppm.::



Esperemos que haya sido una barrida, la verdad es que lo había puesto por encima de 1.31, pero ni soñando que lo intentaran sin bajar a 1.27....


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

En breves tenemos al mr. Ben, a ver con que nos viene.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Parece que el euro/dolar esta metiendo el turbo. Alguien esta siguiendo al barbas?


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> En breves tenemos al mr. Ben, a ver con que nos viene.



Pues algo van sacando

La Fed se fija como objetivo una inflación del 2% y ve los tipos en el 4,5% a largo plazo - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

La plata puede ser un buen corto en 3360. Hay resistencia importante y llevaría sobre 800 pipos de subida, que ya está bien como para merecer una buena vuelta.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

Bernanke: EEUU repuntará gradualmente y el paro se reducirá de forma lenta - elEconomista.es


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Pepon-mode on.

Esperando a la ultima hora, ultimamente todo se debate ahi.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (25 Ene 2012)

Bueno, repaso del día:





Abertis: dijimos el lunes antes del cierre que la vela había sido muy prometedora (de las fiables, vamos). Confirmó ayer utilizando el 50% de la sombra como soporte y hoy siguió la pauta.Sigo dentro y mi objetivo siguen siendo los 13,5 €.
D. Felguera:





Sigue bien, objetivo de doble suelo sobre 5,5 (dentro desde la ruptura de los 5,12). No problem, seguimos dentro
Quiero destacar que Caixabank si nos toca los 4,03-4,04 tenemos un objetivo estructural de cerca de 30 céntimos. Estaremos atentos.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

Que lo dije como hipótesis pero creo que podemos tocar los 1340


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que lo dijo como hipótesis pero creo que podemos tocar los 1340



Si no los tocan hoy...::. Ya estan, a tope dandolo todo. Estos yankis son incansables, joder caed ya cabrones!


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Si no los tocan hoy...::. Ya estan, a tope dandolo todo. Estos yankis son incansables, *joder caed ya cabrones*!



Pues no te queda ná de sufrimiento...


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esperemos que haya sido una barrida, la verdad es que lo había puesto por encima de 1.31, pero ni soñando que lo intentaran sin bajar a 1.27....



Se han quedado a un pelo del 1,31.


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Alla van de nuevo, otro arreon y mas fuerte que el anterior. Al paso que vamos no seria descabellado ver los 13000 en el dow?


----------



## ponzi (25 Ene 2012)

Vaya tela las historias que vienen hoy en el 20m sobre las participaciones preferentes



Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La plata puede ser un buen corto en 3360. Hay resistencia importante y llevaría sobre 800 pipos de subida, que ya está bien como para merecer una buena vuelta.



y hasta donde llegaria el corto ¿31$?


----------



## diosmercado (25 Ene 2012)

Petando esfinteres a tope. Estos huelen el dinero fresco ya, y estan mas salidos...

MV!!!! como va eso hamijo??


----------



## krooxy (25 Ene 2012)

EUR/USD 1,3110 que pasa hoy que no para de subir.

La proxima burbuja la bolsa de USA a este paso.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2012)

Señor Janus, usted si que tiene la bola buena, al menos con las usanas.

Basic Energy, venta a 18. Ya tengo para seguir pagando el aprendizaje, que para especulador de verdad aún no estoy guisada

Muchos ósculos


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> y hasta donde llegaria el corto ¿31$?



Y 30 si se pone en ello. Debería ser una vuelta relevante.
La plata es similar en comportamiento, quizá más pícara, que los valores cíclicos usanos. Se mueven con velocidad y una falsa alarma no protegida, es un buen roto. Por eso, cualquier posición .... con su debido stop a una distancia de unos 80 pipos. My opinion.


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Prisa de libro. Llegar a los 0,805 y hostión hacia abajo con fuerza. La vela de hoy es muy bajista y tiene que haber hecho mucho daño. Costó mucho subir de 0,75 hasta 0,80 y hoy ha hecho el camino inverso con suma facilidad. Aquí ya no hay mucho que hacer, máxime cuando es supercomplicado encontrar un broker que permita posiciones cortas en este valor chicharro.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Ene 2012)

Diario de Bitacora del navio nh

Miercoles,25 de Enero de 2012

Aunque pueda parecer un dia muerto e inutil no lo ha sido
han estado aprovechando la bajada de cotizacion para deshacer posiciones cortas,
391k han sido cancelados de prestamos de acc,lo que baja a 7,5 mm el total de prestadas
El valor se encuentra en el punto de disparo si llega a 2,6
Solo es necesario el viento a favor del mercado para dispararse
Mañana sera pepon y si no lo es y siguen cancelando cortos tambien sera bueno porque ellos saben que se acerca el dia del lanzamiento

Diario de Bitacora del navio endesa enterprises

Este navio tiene amo absoluto que es enel al 92% mas el 2% de autocartera pues deja
su destino en sus manos,manos que compraron a 43€ la accion,lo que a largo plazo tranquiliza ya que cotiza en minimos historicos
Si en febrero aprueban 1€ de dividendo peponeara,ya veremos
El capital prestado esta en valores casi nulos,un 0,25 sobre el numero de acc o sea nada

Mas jodido lo tiene ibe que le han metido hoy otros 12 mmm de cortos,total ya 539 mm


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Ahí van algunas perlas, que lo disfruten quienes le vean algún valor.

Antena 3TV: Está superenfrascada entre una directriz bajista y una directriz alcista (una especie de triángulo). Está muy pegado al vértice por lo que por algún lado va a salir con probable fuerza. Por donde vaya, puede ser una muy buena opción de trading con su debido stop. No está tan claro que vaya a fugarse por arriba. Por simetría del suelo, quizá sería bueno otra patita hacia abajo. El suelo es bastante amplio (desde agosto) y le supere cuando le supere, puede ser un cambio de tendencia de largo plazo. Aquí sí que me planteo entrar muy fuerte e ir incluso incrementando la posición a medida que vaya subiendo y consolidando niveles. Será una de las "majors" a futuro posiblemente.

NH Hoteles: Simplemente, cuidado. Es tan probable que suba bastante como que se la pegue con todo el equipo. Quizá más probable este último escenario.

Barclays: Existe riesgo de que corriga hasta por debajo de 200 sin que pierda su sesgo alcista. Cuidado porque es una corrección dura si es que se produce.

BoA: Resistencia en 7,43 que coincide con la exponencial de 150 velas (en visión diaria). Debería pararse ahí pero lleva tanta fuerza que perfectamente puede irse a la siguiente resistencia en 8,80. Un verdadero roto de comérselo en stops.

Apple: Sin posibilidad de mucho análisis. Está en subida libre y llegará hasta que le dé por formar una resistencia. Y difícil para montarse en largo porque cualquier corrección es difícil de asumir vía stop loss tras el gap de hoy.

Ivanhoe Energy: Sigue en espera de dar un movimiento muy fuerte previsiblemente. Por encima de 1,10 puede ser muy muy alcista. Pero hay que esperar que lo supere porque también puede venirse abajo.

Netflix: Se puede entrar largo con un stop loss de 3 dolares por debajo. La corrección se ha detenido antes del anterior mínimo (en velas horarias). Si esto termina siendo la recuperación para seguir subiendo, hay mucho que ganar. Un pastón. Pero importante el tema del stop porque donde hay amplia recompensa, hay amplio riesgo.

Basic Energy Services: Sigue de rebote pero hoy se ha dado la vuelta en la cercanía de la resistencia de 18,5. Es importante ver qué hace mañana. Sería importante que supere esa resistencia de forma rápida, en caso contrario yo liquidaría la posición.

Dupont Fabros Technology: Subida fácil hasta 27 en teoría. Superado el suelo y objetivo de 4 dolares desde la neck line en 23.

Coeur d'Alene: Subida muy fuerte en el día de hoy (como todas las minerias relacionadas con la plata). Tiene una señora resistencia en 30-31 y ahí se puede meter un corto potente (con stop). Puede ser un muy buen trading. El stop protege si se comporta en plan pepón always on.

Silver Wheaton: Alcista un 10% más. Pero da miedo después de subir hoy sobre el 8% aprox. Cualquier corrección se llevaría por delante hasta a los stops más osados.

Patriot Coal Corporation: Sigue de rebote dentro de una tendencia bajista muy notable. Perder el último triángulo es muy mala noticia, por lo menos hasta que deshaga esa figura. Puede subir perfectamente medio euro más (a partir de ahí comenzaría un análisis diferente) pero el riesgo hacia abajo también está presente. Creo que es tarde para montarse en este tren al menos que se quiera arriesgar un dineral en stop loss.

Walter Energy: Realmente UNA OPORTUNIDAD IMPORTANTE. Hoy ha superado con volumen la directriz bajista que estaba siguiendo. Tiene mucho camino por delante y es un valor muy líquido (hoy ha negociado más de 4M de títulos y cotiza en 69 dolares). El estocástico es muy bueno tanto en días como en semanas, el MACD en dias también es bueno, ... Lo tiene todo para ser una buena aventura. No olviden el stop (son los condones en una fiesta con guiris).

Yandex: A vigilar por la buena vela de hoy. Aún es prematuro, mejor esperar a los 22.

BBVA: Interesante la vela de hoy. No se ha atrevido con los máximos resistencia que tiene delante. A vigilar.

Unicredito: No veo un broker que permita cortos (no sé siquiera si es viable). Hoy ha cerrado el hueco mayor y se ha venido hacia abajo. Muy peligroso porque cualquier corrección sana de los índices, este valor lo puede multiplicar varias veces.

FCC: Está reventada. Hay precios objetivo de algún broker sobre los 14 euros y eso le penaliza. Lo cierto es que debe un dineral y la deuda hay que pagarla y cuesta mucho hoy en día ir ganando dinero para destinarlo entre otros a esos menesteres. Se comenta que hay mucha posición corta motivada por prestamos de acciones de la propiedad porque van a largo y no tienen problema en ganarse un dinero a costa de reventar la acción en el corto plazo.
Es un valor que posiblemente se vuelva nervioso en el corto plazo porque vienen desinversiones y muchas noticias corporativas.

Gamesa: Sigue dentro del suelo. Mientras que no pierda los 3, sin peligro para los que estén dentro. Para los que estén fuera, aún no es el momento (no perder los 3 no significa que vaya a subir en el corto plazo). Es mejor esperar que de decante por arriba.

Sacyr: Ni mirarla de momento. Es mejor no meterse en problemas. Solo hay que mirar el gráfico en perspectiva de meses. Hacia atrás solamente se ven cotizaciones más y más altas que la actual. Viene de un amago de rebote con volumen .... y hoy lo han reventado hacia abajo también con volumen. Los problemas se evitan porque tener que gestionarlos indica que uno ya está metido en ellos.

Alcatel: Lo pongo como ejemplo de la grandeur francesa. Cuando acabé la carrera ... era la referencia junto a Telefónica para un teleco. Ya ven hoy a los dos. En el caso de Alcatel, se fusionaron/compraron pero solo les dió oxigeno y tiempo. No pueden competir con Huawei ni lo van a poder hacer a futuro. Tiene calidad similar pero el doble de precio que los chinos. Están condenados. Aquí los cortos son magníficos pero quizá ya es un poco tarde.

France Telecom: Simplemente, echen un vistazo la chart y comprenderan como anda el sector y el por qué de la debilidad de Telefónica. El beneficio neto de Apple en un trimestre se aproxima al beneficio neta del sector telco europeo completo en un año.

Eurodolar: Realmente es el motor de mucho de lo que está sucediendo en los índices por su impacto en las materias primas donde la correlación es francamente destacable generalmente. Sigue en rebote pero los 1,32 no debería pasarlos ni de coña al menos en un primer intento. Ahí hay unos buenos cortos, con stop of course.

DAX: No termina de corregir por mucho que amaga y amaga. No intentar encontrar el techo y mejor esperar a la vuelta. En scalping sigue comportándose bastante bien y noble. Por ejemplo, triple suelo en intrady en 6365 y muy buena fuga en 6420 a las 17:00. Dos operaciones para haber dado por cerrada la semana. Durante la mañana, bajista sin parar ... de lo ideal para quien se hubiera metido, hubiera podido proteger la posición al precio de entrada al poco tiempo (la tendencia es amiga).

Ibex: Si al SP o al DAX le dá por corregir, aunque sea poco, .... el ibex se va a meter una buena galleta. Mientras tanto, subir poco a poco salvo fogonazos por alguna noticia o perroflautada. Le afecta mucho la situación de la reforma financiera en España. Después pudiera ser que se ponga mucho más alegre. Pero de momento, ajo y agua.

SP: Sigue alcista y con velas muy en plan hormiguita de poquito a poquito para arriba, sin mucha amplitud y desde luego sin dar sustos. Lleva ya muchas velas así y me recuerda a cómo se estaba comportando la subida del índice cuando estaba vivo el QE2. Los cortos de momento en remojo. Es muy temerario intentar acertar el techo porque además existe una directriz alcista que anda por 1290 lo que podría limitar posibles correcciones.

Nasdaq: Interesante ver el chart desde el 3 de enero. Una manipulación bestial, poquito a poquito todos los putos días.


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí van algunas perlas, que lo disfruten quienes le vean algún valor.



Que bien le sienta Barcelona. 

Seguro que se ha comido una bullabesa mayestática para estar tan sabroso


----------



## Janus (25 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que bien le sienta Barcelona.
> 
> Seguro que se ha comido una bullabesa mayestática para estar tan sabroso



Comer ha sido lo mejor. Muy apretado en horario el ida y la vuelta .... y al llegar a Madrid de nuevo a la oficina porque tenía que cerrar varios temas. En fín, ya en casa y superdespistado porque me acabo de acordar ahora que hay futbol. Mirarlo y dos caracoles del Madrid. Ánimo Barsa.


----------



## tortilla (25 Ene 2012)

El sp500 no para, no para. Igual algún día, si eso, ya, cae.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

Aquí algo falla, no puede ser que el mismo día suban los índices, el oro, la plata, el petroleo y los principales cruces de divisa.

Donde está el flujo de trasvase de efectivo?. Una ración de irracionalidad, por favor!


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2012)

respecto al sp y otros pero muy especialmente el boss

pongo el enlace de *FranR*

Video Análisis IBEX+S&P 500+Peticiones | Trading en Vivo

muy interesante sobre la posible corrección


----------



## The Hellion (26 Ene 2012)

Ale, a cascarla a Ampuero con las AMD. 

Para un momento en el que decido mostrarme proactivo y reaccionar a las malas noticias, zas, en toda la boca. Gap de apertura de 6,51 a 6,23, yo las vendo como un experto campeón en 6,30, y cierran en 6,73. :::: 

Menos mal que uno tiene amigos y celebramos las alegrías con 







(un blanc de noirs espectacular a menos de 30 €)

y 







más caro en distribuidor (35€ aprox), pero menos espectacular (no es blanc de noirs; más fácil de beber, pero más normal). 

En fin. Que les den a las AMD; mañana se vuelve a empezar.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

esta todo calculado , unan los maximos del 2007 en casi los 1600 del sp500 y los de mayo 2011 en 1370y me dicen donde se a quedado hoy


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí algo falla, no puede ser que el mismo día suban los índices, el oro, la plata, el petroleo y los principales cruces de divisa.
> 
> Donde está el flujo de trasvase de efectivo?. Una ración de irracionalidad, por favor!



si que falla, mira el Bund estaba más bajo a las 15:30h con un euro a 1.298 que ahora con un euro a 1.31

¿cómo un indice tan serio hace eso?:

estos estan calentando el horno para una correción, 1288(sp) aún asi seguiría siendo muy muy alcista , intuyo que podría dilatar hasta 1332-1335, teniendo mucho que decir......
¿en el VIX en diario no ha dejado un bonito martillo?


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

bueno mejor lo digo , el sp500 a chocado con la todopoderosa linea de tendencia bajista de medio , casi nada 

por supuesto nuestros amigos los gringos lo han llevado ahi totalmente sobrecomprados :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> si que falla, mira el Bund estaba más bajo a las 15:30h con un euro a 1.298 que ahora con un euro a 1.31
> 
> ¿cómo un indice tan serio hace eso?:
> 
> ...



EMEUVE humildemente les dice que ya advirtio de la tremenda trampa


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Me he ido a tomar unas cervezas con unas gambitas blancas de Huelva y esto sigue igual...por lo menos he aprovechado el tiempo.
> 
> El Eur/Dol si me está fastiando coloco SL. 1.31 + 0.002 para no dejarlo fácil a los leoncios.




A las 21.46-21-48 han rozado, palpado, en la oscuridad pero no han conseguido el "ojetivo" por "puritita suerte".

Aunque no se debe hacer, subo un peldaño por si tratan de hacer un doble techo y me dejan con las patas colgando.

Vaya tirón que han pegado, si ahora bajan han hecho la barrida de stop mas bestia de los últimos meses....


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> respecto al sp y otros pero muy especialmente el boss
> 
> pongo el enlace de *FranR*
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el chaval, además de atento, a final del día siempre responde aunque sea de forma escueta a lo que le expongas.

Un 10 para el Felipe ese.:Aplauso:


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2012)

Janus NFLX subiendo un 13% en el after


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo calculado , unan los maximos del 2007 en casi los 1600 del sp500 y los de mayo 2011 en 1370y me dicen donde se a quedado hoy



Pues no hay nada que impida que el SP suba buscando generar un triple techo en series semanales. Eso es un ojete potente porque estamos hablando de 15xx. Espero que no suba hasta ahí pero desde luego que viendo el chart con perspectiva, nada sugiere que no vaya a hacerlo.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues no hay nada que impida que el SP suba buscando generar un triple techo en series semanales. Eso es un ojete potente porque estamos hablando de 15xx. Espero que no suba hasta ahí pero desde luego que viendo el chart con perspectiva, nada sugiere que no vaya a hacerlo.



Yo si creo que llegue o que toque pelo...con algo de paciencia y un horno a prueba de golpes. 

Un gif clásico del rally alcista de hace uno años


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus NFLX subiendo un 13% en el after



siyalodeciayo!
En este viaje no estoy montado. Este es un pepino pero si mañana abre en los 110, ya es muy bestia entrar ahí porque se pierde la referencia del stop loss.

El motivo de la subida es que en el 4Q han vuelto a ganar clientes tras la fuga masiva producida en el 3Q. Esto puede ser una subida perenne si consiguen quitarse de encima las dudas sobre la viabilidad de su negocio.

Yo creo que en el largo plazo, no van a poder contra Google con su canal Youtube, ni con Microsoft que acaba de lanzar un offering sobre subscripción, ni Apple, ni Amazon .... todos se van meter ahi y por tamaño .... el tamaño sí importa.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo si creo que llegue o que toque pelo...con algo de paciencia y un horno a prueba de golpes.
> 
> Un gif clásico del rally alcista de hace uno años



Si llega ahí, algunos van a perder mucho dinero, tanto que se van a quedar fuera del mercado.

Yo en algún momento he pensado que puede venir un bajón grande para después ir subiendo constantemente hasta las elecciones usanas. Así consigue tener buen sabor de boca y encuadrar al SP en unos número razonables.
El otro escenario es el que se la pele lo que parezca, sería meterle gasolina desde ya y de ahí hasta donde llegue.

En cualquier caso, superar los 1300 y mantenerlos ... es una señal muy muy alcista.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí van algunas perlas, que lo disfruten quienes le vean algún valor.
> (...)



¿Y cómo es que a posts como ese no se le pueden poner más _thanks_? :Aplauso:

Muchas gracias


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Tomo nota de Antena3,llevan toda la semana deshaciendo cortos luego peponizara
yo ya tengo la liquidez entre endesa y nh si no apostaria por subidas ahi


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tomo nota de Antena3,llevan toda la semana deshaciendo cortos luego peponizara
> yo ya tengo la liquidez entre endesa y nh si no apostaria por subidas ahi



ten cuidado donde te gastas las perras que aún no es el momento. El tiempo es dinero y más en los mercados financieros.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ten cuidado donde te gastas las perras que aún no es el momento. El tiempo es dinero y más en los mercados financieros.



Yo solo asigno una pequeña parte a la bolsa ,es un hobby para sacar algo de pasta
Ya tendria que estar muy seguro para poner mucho

Ibex a 6000 o asi 
San a 4 
ibe a 3,etc


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo solo asigno una pequeña parte a la bolsa ,es un hobby para sacar algo de pasta
> Ya tendria que estar muy seguro para poner mucho
> 
> Ibex a 6000 o asi
> ...



Pues por experiencia, bajadas brutales a esos números ... luego da miedo entrar. Si cuando el san lanzo las convertibles a 16, alguien dice que van a estar a 6 ...... todos hubieramos dicho que serían un chollo .... pues ahí están y dan miedo. En cualquier caso, a largo serían una magnífica opción al no ser que lleguen ahí a base de ampliaciones de capital y diluciones bestiales del beneficio por acción por incremente desmesurado de la base de reparto.

6000 es un buen número, eso sí.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues por experiencia, bajadas brutales a esos números ... luego da miedo entrar. Si cuando el san lanzo las convertibles a 16, alguien dice que van a estar a 6 ...... todos hubieramos dicho que serían un chollo .... pues ahí están y dan miedo. En cualquier caso, a largo serían una magnífica opción al no ser que lleguen ahí a base de ampliaciones de capital y diluciones bestiales del beneficio por acción por incremente desmesurado de la base de reparto.
> 
> 6000 es un buen número, eso sí.



Evidentemente las bajadas de precio no tendrian que afectar a las fundamentales del valor,claro esta
Por eso no compro ni prisas ni empresas por debajo de 1 €,suelen estar todas
quebradas tecnicamente solo sobreviven porque sus acreedores les perdonan la vida

PD
Mirate endesa,esta mas barata que cuando el ibex estaba a 7000


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Evidentemente las bajadas de precio no tendrian que afectar a las fundamentales del valor,claro esta
> Por eso no compro ni prisas ni empresas por debajo de 1 €,suelen estar todas
> quebradas tecnicamente solo sobreviven porque sus acreedores les perdonan la vida
> 
> ...



Está bajista de cojones por lo que para comprar, basta con esperar que seguro que se pudiera pillar más barata.
Está perdiendo mínimos relevantes de los últimos meses (y los máximos consecutivamente más bajos). O le aguanta los 14 por donde pululan los mínimos del 2009 o se va bastante más abajo. Está muy muy para el arrastre. De momento es mejor verlo desde la grada.


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

IBEX

Referencia importante del IBEX 8.537

Referencia por abajo: 8.491-8.451

Si rompemos arriba y superamos el 8.625, esto puede tener un recorrido alcista hasta los 8.800....

Seguimos esperando las caídas como agua de mayo.




Canal Principal del Dax: 6.397-6.438


Nivel por abajo muy importante 6.356 que nos manda cerquita de perder los 300 (313)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)




----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

Sacado de por ahi, dos resistencias próximas... 

Interesante zona en la que se encuentra el par eurusd, tiene dos resistencias próximas, el 1.3145 y el 1.3197 de superarlas la moneda común podría ir a buscar esa linea de tendencia bajista sobre el 1.3600, las divergencias alcistas en el indicador MACD nos avisaban que la zona del 1.2650 podría ser zona de recuperación del par y así fue, esperamos a las dos jornadas que restan de esta semana para ver su comportamiento en dichas resistencias.


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2012)

Le doy un thanks por el buen jeroglífico... aunque en realidad yo pienso que su contenido no es cierto.

Mire Ud. por dónde, albergo serias dudas al respecto de que ese Sr. se esté jugando siquiera un euro real en bolsa.

Corazonadas que tiene uno. Ya sabe, es una Meigaseñal ::::::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

Información privilegiada, Banca Civica suspendida


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

Guanoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

NH pide a sus acreedoras ampliar a marzo la devolución de parte del crédito - elEconomista.es


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *AQUÍ PUEDEN SEGUIR A MUCHOS (YO EMPECE CON ESTA LISTA DE TWITETOS, ahora sigo a muchos mas y solo traders, mas sofisticado la cosa), ESTA ABIERTA Y SE PUEDE SEGUIR (SERIA LA CUENTA BÁSICA)*
> 
> Twitter



El día que mate el hilo mítico del Ibex )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Le doy un thanks por el buen jeroglífico... aunque en realidad yo pienso que su contenido no es cierto.
> 
> Mire Ud. por dónde, albergo serias dudas al respecto de que ese Sr. se esté jugando siquiera un euro real en bolsa.
> 
> Corazonadas que tiene uno. Ya sabe, es una Meigaseñal ::::::









(después de mv falta una imagen (No) cosas del puto picasion)


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> NH pide a sus acreedoras ampliar a marzo la devolución de parte del crédito - elEconomista.es



Pues parece que la noticia le ha gustadoal mercado,sube un 1% nh,peor andamos con las endesas.....


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

*Meigatrader

Hoy creo que saldremos reforzados de Europa ;-) ¿nos relajaran el plazo de la bajada del deficit? creo que SI y eso dara impulso*

Hablo el oráculo, Pepon


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Meigatrader
> 
> Hoy creo que saldremos reforzados de Europa ;-) ¿nos relajaran el plazo de la bajada del deficit? creo que SI y eso dara impulso*
> 
> Hablo el oráculo, Pepon



habría que invitarla al foro. Diamante en bruto!

Por ciertro, he visto a la Dr. en televisión. Tiene una cara de...

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/-JkTF0QPmZI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> *Meigatrader
> 
> Hoy creo que saldremos reforzados de Europa ;-) ¿nos relajaran el plazo de la bajada del deficit? creo que SI y eso dara impulso*
> 
> Hablo el oráculo, Pepon



Buen jornal para ti y atento a la meiga señal


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2012)

Yo la he visto hace un rato, y estoy ya con el botón BUY preparado :XX:


edit: honestamente, no sé si contactar con ella e invitarla al hilo. Lo mismo se me mosquea porque la tratemos como una especie de atracción de feria ::



dj-mesa dijo:


> *Meigatrader
> 
> Hoy creo que saldremos reforzados de Europa ;-) ¿nos relajaran el plazo de la bajada del deficit? creo que SI y eso dara impulso*
> 
> Hablo el oráculo, Pepon


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Me voy un rato a Forocoches, porque intuyo que se está gestando una especie de "La cena de los idiotas" versión bursátil... Traeré un buen especimen...


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me voy un rato a Forocoches, porque intuyo que se está gestando una especie de "La cena de los idiotas" versión bursátil... Traeré un buen especimen...




¿Traerse un especimen de FC? 

Eso sería como pescar truchas en un barril, GhkGhk... simplemente metes la mano sin mirar, y sacas dos o tres ::


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Vendidas Iberdrola. -108 euros, pero no tengo buen feeling.

Me he quedado 1.300 acciones a 4.50 para los nietos.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿Traerse un especimen de FC?
> 
> Eso sería como pescar truchas en un barril, GhkGhk... simplemente metes la mano sin mirar, y sacas dos o tres ::




Le aseguro que por Twitter no es que pululen precisamente astrofísicos de la NASA... Pero acepto el reto, traeré algo de:

Demostraciones Matematicas problemas ejercicios preguntas consultas dudas ayuda apoyo, tareas. Foros. Tex, Latex Editor. Latexrender. Math help


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

¿os habéis dado cuenta de algo?

Conocimos los *místicos* niveles de Robotnik

De la mano de MV conocimos los *brutales* rallys alcistas

Y ahora tenemos las *meigas* señales

Este hilo es LOLeante ::::


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2012)

Nuestra lideresa rebaja recomendación de Nokia, desde comprar a neutral:

_@Meigatrader Meigatrader
@Chewaka71 es verdad .. cuantos euritos he ganado con nokia, es una pena q haya caido de esta manera y no tiene pinta de arrancar con fuerza
_

Ya sabéis, todos largos en Samsung y Apple, hasta nueva orden.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

Los largos de Cárpatos no terminan de arrancar

_El gobierno alemán confirma que el Merkozy más Monti, se reunirán el lunes antes de la cumbre de la UE. Un detallazo por parte de Merkel, porque así les dice a todo que no en persona, y no queda tan feo como si se lo dice luego en la reunión. ¡Nein! ¡Feliz año Nein!_


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

Coñe, y yo que quería permanecer al margen del twitter ese....

Es como una linea directa con Arévalo....


----------



## Seren (26 Ene 2012)

Bueno entonces el lateral este de meses ataras para donde rompe, ¿up, down?. ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Bueno entonces el lateral este de meses ataras para donde rompe, ¿up, down?. ¿Alguna opinión al respecto?


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

De momento estamos bajando para arriba. Se estan empezando a escopetar otra vez. Otro dia mas igual, como esto siga asi van a tener que cerrar el hilo por falta de actividad.

Buen dia.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Esperando el guano, los máximos y mínimos son cada vez más crecientes...


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

Que felices nos van a hacer si llevan el SP hasta 1350-60 para poder enchufarles un buen corto.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Coñe, parece que ya se han despertado. El dax esta intratable.


----------



## darwinn (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Esperando el guano, los máximos y mínimos son cada vez más crecientes...



Vamos a ver si es verdad. Yo sigo corto en EON aunque sin hacerle mucho caso


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Ha habido alguna perroflautada o algo?? a que ha venido este arreon??


----------



## Adriangtir (26 Ene 2012)

Tamos mejor que queremos, ahora si sigue la pauta de estos días ira bajando para dejar una variación de decimales


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ene 2012)

Esto tiene pinta de misil hacia arriba. La cotizacion del oro esta bajando, supongo para obtener liquidez para dedicarlo a la compra de valores, etc.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


>



Oiga, hablando de tomar tierra con estilo... ¿Cómo ve las lujansas? ¿Hay posibilidades de parar en 10,72 y dar la vuelta? (Sí, me ha pegado el gusanillo con sus comentarios de estos días ) )

PD: Nada, 10,75 y subiendo... ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Ene 2012)

que pena IAG.....


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> Vamos a ver si es verdad. Yo sigo corto en EON aunque sin hacerle mucho caso




Lo que quiero decir es que mientras esperamos nosotros guano, aquí cada vez los mínimos y máximos son más altos... No veo nada claro el guano por el momento.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Ene 2012)

MISILAZO NUCLEAR AL ALZA! subiendo con stop movil, genial.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Bueno,,,,
He puesto los hoteles en venta a 2,52,espero que no se las coman.......


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Las paso a 2,54 que me las quieren levantar y me dejan sin juguete


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Nos vemos en los 8800 entonces??

Esto va como un tiro, Carpatos tocandose con sus rumores.

No tiene desperdicio, tiene que estar mas pillado que cristo:



> itraxx crossover	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Baja 36 puntos, una caída espectacular, y esa rebasando a la baja la media de 200, esto deja bien claro que las manos fuertes no tienen tanto miedo a Europa como se dice...¡Nein!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ene 2012)

en el twitter esta hasta calopez aka server error, y el kostolany, y el becerra... y hasta bertok!!
he visitado a la meiga, pero me quedo con esta: Twitter


pd: ahora entiendo porque ultimamente esto esta semivacio.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Oiga, hablando de tomar tierra con estilo... ¿Cómo ve las lujansas? ¿Hay posibilidades de parar en 10,72 y dar la vuelta? (Sí, me ha pegado el gusanillo con sus comentarios de estos días ) )
> 
> PD: Nada, 10,75 y subiendo... ::



La verdad que no se que pensar, el volumend de la subida es decreciente, parece que la tendencia está acabando. Pero eso pensé cuando entre a corto ::. He alejado el gráfico y he aqui el resultado.







No me atrevo a decir que puede llegar a 11.4€-11.9€, pero ahi queda el gráfico.


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

El supuesto optimismo solo enmascara un profundo pesimismo - ferrer invest

tienen buenos aportes estos del twitter...... Si algunos se hace una cuanta en twitter que me mande un privado o informe de su nombre/cuenta 

.....pensando que las innovaciones del foro.... en poco años quedara en desuso...hay que ir adaptándose/integrándose... siempre nos quedara el hilo mítico


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Dejen estar el puto twitter! Yo les quiero aquí...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dejen estar el puto twitter! Yo les quiero aquí...



esta noche no hagais como los del español! que la semifinal promete ser muy interesante.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> esta noche no hagais como los del español! que la semifinal promete ser muy interesante.




No es un caso ni parecido hombre. Nosotros no sufriremos. El Mirandés es mucho más equipo que el Levante...


























::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)




----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

yo soy este y tal 
Twitter
@NeoPesetaNET
(lo estoy re modelando y quitando inactivos)


Joder esto esta realmente muerto (espero que la tarde/noche la cosa cambie)


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

No está muerto. Está alcista. Aunque en este hilo es casi lo mismo.


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No está muerto. Está alcista. Aunque en este hilo es casi lo mismo.



totalmente de acuerdo, es llegar el verde a los indices y nos deprimimos (ademas, en este caso hay chutes de liquidez, lo q aun nos apena mas) :cook:

en europa llevan varios dias queriendo bajar un poco, pero con la Q2.5 y el megamanguerazo del BCE nos estan llenando de liquidez como a un pavo en navidad ::


----------



## Greco (26 Ene 2012)

Pues yo estoy la mar de contento con la de los ascensores, lastima que RWE y Deutsche Telekom han caido mucho estos ultimos dias...


----------



## darwinn (26 Ene 2012)

Me quito de en medio las EON, no me fío


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Parecia que los yankis empezaban la mañana un poco flojos pero se estan animando tambien. Hoy puede ser un tia epico.

A seguir mirando. Mas chutes, mas manipulacion.


----------



## VLADELUI (26 Ene 2012)

SAN, allez allez, con 1.5 € desde 5.55 tengo cubierto el 2013. Veeenga machote que quiero estudiar ese año porque trabajo no me van a dar.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Y BBVA con la tontería en 7...


----------



## plusvis (26 Ene 2012)

Pues a los gases naturales parece que no les va mucho la marcha desde el dividendo...


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2012)

plusvis dijo:


> Pues a los gases naturales parece que no les va mucho la marcha desde el dividendo...



Analisis fundamental de Gas Natural Fenosa en Infomercados

VC:	12,13

Esta un poco por encima de su valor contable, hay energéticas mas baratas.Terminara subiendo, es una buena empresa, pero enagas, red electrica endesa e ibe son mejores y estas dos últimas cotizan por debajo de su valor contable y la última es la que mas diversificada esta y además la que mas esta expandiendo su negocio.

Creo que la subida de hoy en muchas empresas es recompra de cortos, mañana es el día clave para ver si renuevan los contratos.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Ponzi, me he dejado un remanente de acciones a largo plazo para no tocar e ir cobrando dividendos olvidándome de que existen.

300 BME
800 Gas Natural
700 Acerinox
1300 Iberdrolas

He calculado que darán unos 1.500 euros en dividendos (exentos). Mi idea es no venderlas salvo debacle, como dinero independiente del corto plazo/intradía.

Como uno de los pocos fundamentalistas del hilo... ¿qué opinas? Acerinox es la más arriesgada, porque es más cíclica, pero aún en el último par de años, que han sido realmente malos para ellos, han sido fieles a sus accionistas. Además, que le llevo un buen colchón (compradas en los 9.9X ó 10).


----------



## aksarben (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, me he dejado un remanente de acciones a largo plazo para no tocar e ir cobrando dividendos olvidándome de que existen.
> 
> 300 BME
> 800 Gas Natural
> ...



Sin haber mirado sus números, la única que no saca pasta de ser un oligopolio permitido por el Estado es Acerinox. Las otras, mientras no dejen entrar nuevos actores, seguirán ganando pasta, más o menos. Acerinox es la que me daría más cosica tener, dado que su producto tiene poca salida ahora. Pero vamos, que yo tengo Cisco, tampoco voy a criticar a nadie por comprar una cíclica xD.

(No me han preguntado a mí, pero yo opino igualmente ) )


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Nos vamos al cielo. Datos decentes en usa. Adios bajistas (me incluyo). Seguimos leyendo.

El ibex surcando los 8700. Parece que puede ser posible esos 8800.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

MENSAJE URGENTE

El SP me ha echado del navio nh a 2,54 retirandome con 1250 napos en plusvalias
Si puedo me embarcare nuevamente para seguir la travesia....y si no pues lo siento
Continuare ahora con el navio endesa enterprises la navegacion


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> Sin haber mirado sus números, la única que no saca pasta de ser un oligopolio permitido por el Estado es Acerinox. Las otras, mientras no dejen entrar nuevos actores, seguirán ganando pasta, más o menos. Acerinox es la que me daría más cosica tener, dado que su producto tiene poca salida ahora. Pero vamos, que yo tengo Cisco, tampoco voy a criticar a nadie por comprar una cíclica xD.
> 
> (No me han preguntado a mí, pero yo opino igualmente ) )




Se agradecen las opiniones de todos. He nombrado a Ponzi porque acababa de escribir, además de que sé que tiene bien miradas las energéticas...

Por otro lado, lo de Acerinox es casi hasta positivo: a peor será difícil que vaya


----------



## vyk (26 Ene 2012)




----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se agradecen las opiniones de todos. He nombrado a Ponzi porque acababa de escribir, además de que sé que tiene bien miradas las energéticas...
> 
> Por otro lado, lo de Acerinox es casi hasta positivo: a peor será difícil que vaya



Acerinox muy buena apuesta a corto


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

ahora si que tienen el horno lleno, y si cae por la noche, esto es descomunal


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Acerinox muy buena apuesta a corto



Desde luego me está yendo como un avión. En 3 semanas les llevo un 13% más dividendos.


----------



## krooxy (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aquí algo falla, no puede ser que el mismo día suban los índices, el oro, la plata, el petroleo y los principales cruces de divisa.
> 
> Donde está el flujo de trasvase de efectivo?. Una ración de irracionalidad, por favor!



En las ultimas dos semanas lo llevo observando y ocurre con mucha frecuencia, sobre todo cuando sube el euro todo se va para arriba, raro, raro ...


----------



## dj-mesa (26 Ene 2012)

Iran May Cut Europe Oil Exports Early | Fox Business


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

Como nos descuidemos nos plantamos en los 8.800.... hoy.


----------



## krooxy (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Como nos descuidemos nos plantamos en los 8.800.... hoy.



Alguna mala noticia estan preparando y se queda al final del dia por debajo de los 8600.


----------



## krooxy (26 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> Iran May Cut Europe Oil Exports Early | Fox Business



China no embargara a Iran.

China critica el embargo de la UE al petrleo iran y descarta que sea una solucin a la crisis,Empresas Sector Energa. Expansin.com


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> Referencia importante del IBEX 8.537
> 
> ...



Esto es la leche...aguanto el euro/dol y naturalmente, ni una sola operación en DAX y con el BBVA disparado, siyalodeciayo en cuanto lo solté, a un buen precio sale arriba: 10 céntimos se ha escapado por arriba desde el punto de venta.

Veamos la apertura USA si nos regala esa escapada a los 8.800, o pone las cosas chungas para los que han entrado, al superar resistencias en numerosos valores...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Pepon ha venido y nadie sabe como ha sido 
Adios hoteles....


----------



## faraico (26 Ene 2012)

El famoso grafiquito de Bertok se ha roto por arriba, no??

Yo vendería mis san perdiéndolas 0,70 por acción.....con la idea de recomprar mas abajo...pero me jode perderme un peponazo....

Creo que lo dejaré tal como está, no me corre prisa ni el dinero ni quedarme con cara de lila al verlas subir dia si y dia tambien despues de haberlas vendido

saludos y dejen el twiter, leche!! Que es de adolescentes.....y ustedes son hombres de ginebra y aston martin:


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ponzi, me he dejado un remanente de acciones a largo plazo para no tocar e ir cobrando dividendos olvidándome de que existen.
> 
> 300 BME
> 800 Gas Natural
> ...



Me lo dejo pendiente.En el trabajo no tengo acceso a internet. Me enviado el informe al kindle a ver si lo leo un poco en el metro. A priori, viendo sus cortos se ve que existe un cierto desgaste de los mismos, ya que hay una tendencia descendente en el % de renovacion del alquiler de los cortos. En infomercados he visto un vc de 6'39. tiene un payout excepcionalmente bajo 35% sobre un bpa de 0,98 lo cual intuye pensar que no deberian tener problemas para pagar el dividendo siempre que mantengan su cifra de negocio, tengo que investigar un poco su negocio, es un area que conozco poco.un roe del 15% no esta mal, no es un monopolio pero se ve que no tiene mucha competencia. no he visto aun el margen sobre las ventas, si es como parece ser un oligopolio y no se les ha ido la cabeza deberia estar cerca del 20%. En cuanto mire las cuentas anuales pongo un post ampliado. A priori no parece mala compra

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

a los guanos dias amigos 

no se olviden de la bajista principal del sp500 , ya les adelanto que la trampa ya no da mas de si :


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2012)

Puto buscador de los cojones... no encuentro mi último mensaje del DAX, pero juraría que planteaba un objetivo en los 6.5XX que hoy se ha alcanzado, todo dentro de lo esperable, pues, ya que el mercado no ha hecho ningún gesto especialmente relevante para el medio plazo. El IBEX, por ejemplo, está en los 8.700, muy cerca del rango superior del lateral y bastante alejado de los 9.400 que confirmarían una vuelta al alza.

Que cada cual mire por separado los gráficos que le interesen y analice realmente si el precio anuncia nuevas subidas con recorrido, porque muy pocos valores parecen tener ganas de subir durante los próximos meses y la posibilidad de un techo, según lo veo yo, se está confirmando día a día con la aparición de buenas noticias y espíritu comprador por parte de los peques. Parece que estamos subiendo a buen ritmo, pero el IBEX está muy débil encallado en los mismos niveles, lo cual es una pésima señal.

Esto se ha hecho ya antes. Cuando vuelvan los problemas, que volverán, como bien sabemos en este foro, entonces todo parecerá muy lógico: las divergencias, el sentimiento, el precio sin romper resistencias...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Puto buscador de los cojones... no encuentro mi último mensaje del DAX, pero juraría que planteaba un objetivo en los 6.5XX que hoy se ha alcanzado, todo dentro de lo esperable, pues, ya que el mercado no ha hecho ningún gesto especialmente relevante para el medio plazo. El IBEX, por ejemplo, está en los 8.700, muy cerca del rango superior del lateral y bastante alejado de los 9.400 que confirmarían una vuelta al alza.
> 
> Que cada cual mire por separado los gráficos que le interesen y analice realmente si el precio anuncia nuevas subidas con recorrido, porque muy pocos valores parecen tener ganas de subir durante los próximos meses y la posibilidad de un techo, según lo veo yo, se está confirmando día a día con la aparición de buenas noticias y espíritu comprador por parte de los peques. Parece que estamos subiendo a buen ritmo, pero el IBEX está muy débil encallado en los mismos niveles, lo cual es una pésima señal.
> 
> Esto se ha hecho ya antes. Cuando vuelvan los problemas, que volverán, como bien sabemos en este foro, entonces todo parecerá muy lógico: las divergencias, el sentimiento, el precio sin romper resistencias...



Solo subira endesa::,los hoteles ya los dejamos a ver si hay suerte y guanean a 2,4


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Puto buscador de los cojones... no encuentro mi último mensaje del DAX



Como sugerencia, ya que el buscador no sirve para 3 letras, se me ocurre que podrías añadir en tus mensajes el mercado donde cotiza el valor analizado, por ejemplo: SAN:SIBE, o KO:NYSE, etc. A ver si así funciona mejor ienso:

PD: SIBE precedido de 2 puntos ya vemos que no es buena idea  quizá SAN_SIBE :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

Acompañen los coros!!


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Acompañen los coros!!



Ya,ya veras el tiron que pegan las electricas
estan comedidas pero esas cabronas son especialistas en estrujar a la gente el dinero y estan acopladas siempre con el poder


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Ene 2012)

Netflix estaba como un cohete en horizontal ascendente, No he resistido la tendencia y he vuelto a subir.

Creo que he caído en la trampa. Veremos si es pólvora mojada o subimos otra vez .

PD. Recordar para siempre. Si una acción te ha dado buenas plusmvis no volver a tocarla en al meoos 10 días


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya,ya veras el tiron que pegan las electricas
> estan comedidas pero esas cabronas son especialistas en estrujar a la gente el dinero y estan acopladas siempre con el poder



Utilities, Medicina, Textiles, y también algo el sector banco son las que más tiran en el lado usano. Por extensión le puede ir bien en Europa, tal vez...

Yo estoy con unas Amazon que me vuelven loco...

8800 es la clave


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Arcelor +5%

toooooooooma morenooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!

cuando caiga va a dejar un roto bien gordo


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

Ibex a 1 minuto...velas de las 15.30 y 16.00 :cook::cook::cook:


----------



## faraico (26 Ene 2012)

al final dada orden de venta a 6,165 en san....pocas...900...dejo unas cuantas por si sube más.

si siguen subiendo, pues mejor...y si me barre el stop pues que guanee a gusto....


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Utilities, Medicina, Textiles, y también algo el sector banco son las que más tiran en el lado usano. Por extensión le puede ir bien en Europa, tal vez...
> 
> Yo estoy con unas Amazon que me vuelven loco...
> 
> 8800 es la clave



No he mirado las cuentas de amazon asi que no se muy bien su estado.Pero como propietario que sepas que como empresa son impresionantes. Me compre su ebook y funciona de lujo, creo sinceramente que pocas empresas pueden hacerles la competencia en el mercado de libros electronicos.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

No se porque, pero esto me recuerda a las rebajas de ECI y todas las viejas entrando en tropel.

Aqui vale todo, malos datos-subimos, buenos datos-subimos, 6minolles de parados-subimos. Esto es mas irreal que dragon ball.


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2012)

Santander superando resistencias con bastante facilidad, podra estar el sector todo lo mal que querais pero cotiza por debajo de su valor en libros, es cuestion de tiempo . Creo que voy a hacer una cartera con empresas estables (monopolios u oligopolios) y que esten o por debajo o no muy por encima de su valor contable y acto seguido romper mi tarjeta de coordenadas, es una pena que mi broker no me permita poner ordenes de venta a años vista...

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> No se porque, pero esto me recuerda a las rebajas de ECI y todas las viejas entrando en tropel.
> 
> Aqui vale todo, malos datos-subimos, buenos datos-subimos, 6minolles de parados-subimos. Esto es mas irreal que dragon ball.



¿Rafa? :rolleye:

XD


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex a 1 minuto...velas de las 15.30 y 16.00 :cook::cook::cook:




Tercera patita...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Rafa? :rolleye:
> 
> XD



Guarffff!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Rafa? :rolleye:
> 
> XD



¿comor????


----------



## krooxy (26 Ene 2012)

Meiga caida en 1, 2, 3 ... ¿hasta 8600? entre el final de hoy y mañana viernes.


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

El 8625 es un nivel clave..una de las posibilidades de cierre es por ahí cerquita.


----------



## krooxy (26 Ene 2012)

Ya empiezan otra vez con la deuda de los paises perifericos.

*La presión se concentra en Portugal, con su deuda en máximos*
La incertidumbre parece despejarse en Grecia, cada vez más cerca de cerrar el acuerdo para la quita de su deuda, y se traslada ahora a Portugal. Su bono a diez años marca máximos en el 14,8%, frente al alivio que comparte el resto de deuda soberana de la zona euro.

La presión se concentra en Portugal, con su deuda en máximos - CincoDías.com

Lo dicho vamos para abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

enorme H-C-H o TRIANGULO en SP500 

NO a podido con la bajista principal , como era de esperar salvo por algunos alcistas fanaticos gacelillas


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

8:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Ene 2012)

Mañana otro tanto y el lunes o martes


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> ¿comor????



Nada, nada, es que el tono de su mensaje me recordaba a cierto forero de nombre Rafa...


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Hemos hecho muellin?? estamos otra vez en maximos diarios.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Vayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa con ibeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa con ibeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Pues si, está a niveles de julio 2010


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk hay que analizar bien acerinox. Aunque a corto los movimientos en el sector puedan beneficiarla. Con la opa a arcelor se acaba de constituir la mayor empresa de acero del mundo. A finales de este mes se realizara la conversion de accion de mts por la de la matriz.Mirando un poco en infomercados arcelor es impresionante tiene de los payout mas bajos que he visto 20%, su problema ha radicado en sus costes fijos demasiado elevados entre ellos el de personal, dejan una timida rentabilidad sobre recursos propios o roe inferior al 10% si miramos detenidamente el roe de hace años vemos que era cercano e incluso superior al 20%. estos no son tontos acaban de comprar una empresa con unas ventas estables a menos de la mitad de su valor contable y en un momento malo sabiendo que tienes unos costes fijos demasiados altos, si yo fuese ellos reestructuraria la empresa aprovechando las sinergias y por tanto sacando jugo a su vifra de negocio y por ende aumentando su roe. ghkghk tengo q analizar mas a acerinox pero una de dos o te lanzan una opa cosa que no creo o competiran contra ti y ahi tienes las de perder a largo plazo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Ahora comienza la sesion de verdad, sin europa de por medio a ver si los usa hacen lo de ultimamente (patadon parriba segun cierra europa).


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Ahora comienza la sesion de verdad, sin europa de por medio a ver si los usa hacen lo de ultimamente (patadon parriba segun cierra europa).


----------



## ponzi (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa con ibeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Que gusto da hacer bien los deberes , y mas estando en una buena empresa a buenos precios.que bien me ha sentado ese 3'29%  

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que gusto da hacer bien los deberes , y mas estando en una buena empresa a buenos precios.que bien me ha sentado ese 3'29%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Para buenos los hoteles que me han retirado con 1250 euracos pa la buchaca::................volvere

Ibe esta bien pero creo mas en Endesa
Acerinox me parece estupenda y si la opan el valor se disparara no baja
Todo ello salvo mejor opinion,claro esta


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que gusto da hacer bien los deberes , y mas estando en una buena empresa a buenos precios.que bien me ha sentado ese 3'29%
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Casi me da un soponcio al levantarme de la siesta cuando he visto el final de la sesion habiendo vendido 11.500 acciones esta mañana a primera hora con ligerisimas perdidas... Que aqui no vale contar solo lo bueno.

Las 1.300 que me he quedado hacen que el resultado de mi entrada haya sido 0... Tras entrar con 12.800 acciones y estar Iberdrola casi un 2% por encima de mi entrada.

Vaya mierda de operacion.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Casi me da un soponcio al levantarme de la siesta cuando he visto el final de la sesion habiendo vendido 11.500 acciones esta mañana a primera hora con ligerisimas perdidas... Que aqui no vale contar solo lo bueno.
> 
> Las 1.300 que me he quedado hacen que el resultado de mi entrada haya sido 0... Tras entrar con 12.800 acciones y estar Iberdrola casi un 2% por encima de mi entrada.
> 
> ...



Cargas demasiado el barco y los numeros rojos asustan demasiado
demasiada presion


----------



## ghkghk (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cargas demasiado el barco y los numeros rojos asustan demasiado
> demasiada presion



No te creas, he llegado a estar +6 o 7000 euros en eon y no vender hasta que la operativa me habia convencido, o mas 20% en MTS o FCC y lo mismo, vender solo cuando estaba convencido de que era lo mejor. Y al reves, aparte de la mitica de TRE he aguantado perdidas grandes por ejemplo en BME y he aguantado el chaparron sin pestañear porque creia que acabaria yendo bien. 

No me suele poner nervioso. Pienso en porcentajes no en el global. Y si estar 1691 euros abajo es un 2% y no ha roto mi SL (aunque sea mental)... no me preocupo.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No te creas, he llegado a estar +6 o 7000 euros en eon y no vender hasta que la operativa me habia convencido, o mas 20% en MTS o FCC y lo mismo, vender solo cuando estaba convencido de que era lo mejor. Y al reves, aparte de la mitica de TRE he aguantado perdidas grandes por ejemplo en BME y he aguantado el chaparron sin pestañear porque creia que acabaria yendo bien.
> 
> No me suele poner nervioso. Pienso en porcentajes no en el global. Y si estar 1691 euros abajo es un 2% y no ha roto mi SL (aunque sea mental)... no me preocupo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Ibe es que tiene una burrada de acciones prestadas,por algun lado tiene que salir o siguen metiendo presion a la baja o se dispara hacia arriba fuerte si recompran las prestadas.En Endesa no hay casi nada ,la bajada de la accion creo que se debe a la falta de interes de los leoncios y a su dificil manipulacion ,pero si vuelve a dar dividendos en Febrero rebotara con fuerza.


----------



## Mulder (26 Ene 2012)

A las buenas noches!

Voy supermegaliado en este momento y no puedo poner el volumen de los leoncios, pero para no postear con las manos vacías les dejo una ilusión óptica:


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

Estoy fuera pero no dejo de mirarlo.

SP, comienzo a ver algún signo de debilidad y amagos de comienzo de corrección. Parece que en poco tendremos algún tirón hacia abajo.

Netflix, decíamos que podía ser un cohete y de repente salta un 23% porque los usuarios dejan de darse de baja. Y el otro 50% que venía subiendo?. Alguien sabía lo que iba a ocurrir.

Basic Energy Services, decíamos que ojo con la resistencia de 18,5 y ahí se ha estampanado con fuerza. La vela de hoy es bastante bajista.

Plata, sigo pensando que en 3360-80 hay un buen corto con protección.

Walter Energy, yo la veo muy pero que muy bien. Si retrocede un par de dolares más buscando la directriz de la que se ha fugado ... me plantearé un buen largo con stop.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2012)

sp si no lo arreglan en 1:20h tiene pinta de guano del bueno los que se hayan quedado largos europeos hoy se tiran de los pelos, tomorrow, lo dicho les queda horita y media.
el ibex despeñandose volvemos a 8575-8468 ::

lo dicho a esperar al cierre usano::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

Amazon se apunto al rollo Netflix. Espero que le sienta bien...

¿Tras los pasos de Netflix? Amazon apostará por el vídeo en 'streaming' - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estoy fuera pero no dejo de mirarlo.
> 
> SP, comienzo a ver algún signo de debilidad y amagos de comienzo de corrección. Parece que en poco tendremos algún tirón hacia abajo.
> 
> ...



mañana cantenos alguna operación, si es que la hace y puede::


----------



## Estilicón (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa con ibeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



El movimiento de ibe a mi juicio estaba bastante claro. En 4,70 era corto y en 4,4X era largo como comenté aquí. 

Putada que en mi caso se me escapó porque tenía la orden en 4,42 y rebotó en 4,44. También es cierto que en 4,60 o así, con un 4-5% las habría largado.:cook:


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2012)

Sin ánimo de acojonar a ningún larguista.



Si mañana tenemos una buena vela roja, id buscando sitio donde esconderos.

No hace falta explicar el gráfico, la imagen habla sola.


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sin ánimo de acojonar a ningún larguista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Post patrocinado por "Yorch Kluni" Magnifico!.

Los yankis pegando el arreon de los ultimos minutos para maquillar el tema. Han subido al SP 5 puntos en cero coma y con dos bien puestas lo dejan plano ::.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

Han sacado a pasear al Julian Muñoz a tiempo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posteado hace mil año, cuando los fondos eran blancos 



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Racion de Janusianas,
> 
> *[WALTER ENERGY]*



*[WALTER ENERGY]* en la actualidad







Cago en la leche, voy a tener que poner alarmas de esas y dedicarme más al medio plazo...

Ha cumplido con los objetivos de los hch. Ha llegado a los 57 que interpreté que llegaría, pero como empanao que soy y poco caso que me hago no estuve pendiente.

Pienso que sería oportuno [ :: ] esperarla en 64$

Suerte!


----------



## diosmercado (26 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Han sacado a pasear al Julian Muñoz a tiempo...



Mañana es el gran dia. Con el dato del PIB vamos a gozar.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sin ánimo de acojonar a ningún larguista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no le afecta a las electricas porque si hay guano se consume mas,mas tele,ordenador,etc
Mis endesas mañana triunfaran::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Mañana es el gran dia. Con el dato del PIB vamos a gozar.



Va a ser un momento importante desde luego


----------



## faraico (26 Ene 2012)

Parad de hablar de guano,que he vendido san....y siempre que decis guano....esto va parriba!!!!

Me lo estoy oliendo....en fin...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Parad de hablar de guano,que he vendido san....y siempre que decis guano....esto va parriba!!!!
> 
> Me lo estoy oliendo....en fin...



Has perdido mucho?


----------



## faraico (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Has perdido mucho?



70 centimos por accion a razon de 900 acciones....un pico,vaya....

Me jode porque fue la ultima operacion en la que no puse stops y me ha ido mal...compre durante el verano donde no conocia ni este hilo ni ponia stops ni leches....desde entonces uso stops y mas o menos me ha ido bien.

Aun conservo 1000 mas compradas a 7,30....asi que si sigue subiendo tengo un pequenio consuelo.

Pero vamos,me da que algo tiene que recortar esto y a 5,6 o asi podre comprar en breve...

Enhorabuena por sus hoteles...cuando estaba a 2,16 estuve a punto de embarcarme pero me faltaron eggs....


----------



## krooxy (26 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Parad de hablar de guano,que he vendido san....y siempre que decis guano....esto va parriba!!!!
> 
> Me lo estoy oliendo....en fin...



Si no es mañana la semana que viene pero caer va a caer. España esta en parada tecnica (desde un mes antes de las elecciones) y las bolsas lo acabaran notando.

Primero dijo que el 1,5% ahora el 3% en menos de dos dias. Pero esta gente sabe lo que dice, como pueden en dos dias equivocarse en sus previsiones al doble, ¿que saben hoy que no sabian ayer?

¿Qué esconden las previsiones del FMI? España podría contraerse más de un 3% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2012)

Le acabo de meter la llave inglesa al DAX y la locomotora europea tiene toda la pinta de descarrilar. Hace unos días comenté que en mis gráficos se dibujaba la posibilidad de un crash bursátil en semanas, y ahora sólo puedo reafirmar la atrevida aseveración.

Como hablamos de un movimiento de medio plazo, hay que entender que el giro tardará en materializarse, y de hecho hasta que no se pierdan los 6.000 puntos -nivel aproximado-, hay espacio para marear. Por arriba, vuelvo a citar un nivel aproximado, los 6.900 anularían esta posibilidad, pero por ahora le doy mucha validez, y sabéis que cuando digo algo lo digo con fundamento, criterio subjetivo que puede ser acertado o no, por eso he esperado hasta ahora para dar estas referencias.

En la línea de lo dicho hasta ahora no creo que sea momento de buscar referencias exactas y puntos de giro, sino de hacerse una imagen global de la situación y actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

*Walter *en escala horaria







Supongo que la operación con las walter que se refiere Don Janus es entrar sobre 68,2x con objetivo 74,3x. Otra opción sería esperar corrección del 50% de la subida que coincide con la zona de soportes de 64$.

Suerte jóvenes!

@Claca, voy a hablar con tu madre por tu dejadez con los deberes :XX: [mode tocacojones off]


----------



## FranR (26 Ene 2012)

Es que últimamente....








A ver si traen una buena ración de una vezzzzzz.......


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2012)

APPLE:







Techo del canal + directriz putilla. Si se las come, tal vez se podría dar por iniciado el tercer impulso, aún cuando estrictamente el segundo no habría alcanzado el objetivo (por muy poco, eso sí), por lo tanto los 420 serían el nivel de referencia por abajo. No obstante, de momento sigue luchando contra las resistencias y podría ser una simple dilatación. Cuando se miran las cosas con tanta perspectiva no se puede ser más preciso.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> APPLE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ves las endesas?
Eso subira por que si no te cortan la luz::


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2012)

BUND:







La divergencia bono/bolsas sigue ahí. Las bolsas suben, el bono también. Aquí hay gente con pasta que no se fía. El posible techo se queda de momento en eso mientras el precio se niegue a descender.

El objetivo alcista es ambicioso, pero de momento es lo que hay, eso sí, como comenté en detalle en otro post, superada la resistencia la cotización no tendría vía libre hasta los 148, pero es de cajón que las cosas se pondrían muy favorables para el comandante Pepón si se diera el caso.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> mañana cantenos alguna operación, si es que la hace y puede::




Lo intentaré aunque sea ocasionalmente. En scalps lo que prevalece en las últimas semanas es buscar posiciones que tengan un stop más o menos fiable (por cercanía de niveles de protección como resistencias ...) y dejarlos correr con stops cercanos según la tendencia.

Mírense la plata, puede ser un buen negocio. Está generando una vela en diario que podría ser de vuelta. Si es así, hay más de 100 pipos de reward esperando. Yo me monté antes con stop +20. Cualquier barrida me llevaría 20 pipoletos pero ahi ando.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Post patrocinado por "Yorch Kluni" Magnifico!.
> 
> Los yankis pegando el arreon de los ultimos minutos para maquillar el tema. Han subido al SP 5 puntos en cero coma y con dos bien puestas lo dejan plano ::.



Es el SP el que está jodiendo el que se ponga en marcha un proceso correctivo de momento. Es el que manda y todos van detrás. Ni Grecia ni el rabo del abuelo, aquí manda éste y los demás replican con más o menos intensidad.
::


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Posteado hace mil año, cuando los fondos eran blancos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... se lía usted la manta a la cabeza con las Patriots .... y se pierde el tomate. Intentaré levantar esas oportunidades porque yo lo veo todo constantemente. No es tarde para entrar .... pero no me haga caso que basta que lo diga para que sufra. Yo voy a esperar a que corrija hasta 66-68 y ahí lo pienso.


----------



## vigobay (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo intentaré aunque sea ocasionalmente. En scalps lo que prevalece en las últimas semanas es buscar posiciones que tengan un stop más o menos fiable (por cercanía de niveles de protección como resistencias ...) y dejarlos correr con stops cercanos según la tendencia.
> 
> Mírense la plata, puede ser un buen negocio. Está generando una vela en diario que podría ser de vuelta. Si es así, hay más de 100 pipos de reward esperando. Yo me monté antes con stop +20. Cualquier barrida me llevaría 20 pipoletos pero ahi ando.



Yo entré esta tarde corto en CFDs sobre el ETF SLV pero a otro nivel ya que lo que busco cobertura de mi plata física. Eso sí, con stop garantizado que la plata la carga del diablo y en un gap te pueden dejar seco. Si va a mi favor iré bajando el stop y entraré de nuevo con más.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso no le afecta a las electricas porque si hay guano se consume mas,mas tele,ordenador,etc
> Mis endesas mañana triunfaran::



Tienes razón::, a las Endesa no las levante ni la madre que las parió. No veo ni un valor más bajista que éste. Y como baje medio euro más, tiene un buen paseo a la baja.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Ene 2012)

el caer no se va a acabar


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como ves las endesas?
> Eso subira por que si no te cortan la luz::



Ya te las comenté aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-el-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-278.html#post5658923

No hay que darle más vueltas, no hay giro, no hay nada. Y en perspectiva pinta, siempre de momento, muy mal.

En el corto plazo no me mojo, no creo que sea el momento para ello. Es posible que si el mercado quiere aguantar algo más las eléctricas releven a los bancos y muestren algo de alegría, pero es que están muy débiles de cara al medio plazo, que repito que es lo que hay que ver ahora.


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el caer no se va a acabar



me da a mí que tú algún día vas a acertar ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ... *se lía usted la manta a la cabeza con las Patriots .... y se pierde el tomate*. Intentaré levantar esas oportunidades porque yo lo veo todo constantemente. No es tarde para entrar .... pero no me haga caso que basta que lo diga para que sufra. Yo voy a esperar a que corrija hasta 66-68 y ahí lo pienso.









(mis<=>sus)

P.S. yo observaré, y dependerá de como llegue el precio a esos niveles que usted comenta.


----------



## bertok (26 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Le acabo de meter la llave inglesa al DAX y la locomotora europea tiene toda la pinta de descarrilar. Hace unos días comenté que en mis gráficos se dibujaba la posibilidad de un crash bursátil en semanas, y ahora sólo puedo reafirmar la atrevida aseveración.
> 
> Como hablamos de un movimiento de medio plazo, hay que entender que el giro tardará en materializarse, y de hecho hasta que no se pierdan los 6.000 puntos -nivel aproximado-, hay espacio para marear. Por arriba, vuelvo a citar un nivel aproximado, los 6.900 anularían esta posibilidad, pero por ahora le doy mucha validez, y sabéis que cuando digo algo lo digo con fundamento, criterio subjetivo que puede ser acertado o no, por eso he esperado hasta ahora para dar estas referencias.
> 
> En la línea de lo dicho hasta ahora no creo que sea momento de buscar referencias exactas y puntos de giro, sino de hacerse una imagen global de la situación y actuar en consecuencia.



Si quieren hacer DAÑO, mañana es un día perfecto.

Hay que ir buscando el momento para cargar, preveo un dineral ::


----------



## pollastre (26 Ene 2012)

Buenas noches,

me he conectado un momento a ver si había llegado hoy la MeigaCaida que el perfecta y humildemente entrenado cerebro del Sr. MV venía profetizando con carácter inminente.

A ver, un momento que abro la gráfica del DAX.... [clickety clickety click]


_Oh wait..._


----------



## Claca (26 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Claca, voy a hablar con tu madre por tu dejadez con los deberes :XX: [mode tocacojones off]



No se me olvida, pero es que ando muy liado. Como soy un bocazas, gente de mi entorno me pide consejo sobre qué hacer con su cartera de valores (¡yujú! ¡responsabilidad no remunerada!) y estos días estoy de la bolsa hasta la misma escrotal.

Por cierto, creo que en la sede de la Iglesia hay un fresco nuevo, a ver que te parece


----------



## Janus (26 Ene 2012)

Traigo una buena perla. Es Cal Maine Foods, uno de los valores que sigo desde hace muchísimo tiempo. No les digo nada más porque lo tienen que ver ustedes y opinar.

Barclays tiene corrección a la vista. Un vela más y se podrá confirmar con cierta fiabilidad.

A quienes les guste el trading por periodos medios, existe una perla bastante fiable que se llama TCF Financial Corporation.

Basic Energy Services, viendo la vela de hoy habrán entendido lo costoso que es no respetar ciertos axiomas para el trading usano en valores de este pelo. Un magnífico trading se puede haber arruinado en una sola vela. Janus se salió por patas una vez cumplió su objetivo. Dejo de ganar algo más, pero aseguró un verde más para su cuadro de mando. i put my trust in you and you fucked me with a big dick.

Vigilen Dupont Fabros, se aproxima una buena oportunidad para cortos fiables.

Patriot Coal Corporation, como decíamos ayer .... buena vela de las que duelen en el ojete del inversor no precavido. Es un corto como una campana pero con el riesgo de que se mueve más que la compresa de una coja. La estrategia de inversión es entrar con posiciones pequeñas e ir promediando a media que avanza en la dirección favorable. Aquí los stops se respetan y no se hace el gilipollas.

¿conocen Peabody Enery?, pues mírenla con ojos guaneros y a ver qué ven.

Yandex, ayer la comentábamos. Sigue subiendo con mucho mucho volumen.

BoA, se ha parado justo en el máximo anterior (7,50 vs. 7,43) y se ha dado la vuelta. Es para arriesgar un corto con protección of course. Existe el riesgo de que lo sigan subiendo pero en términos de riesgo, puede merecer la oportunidad.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Tienes razón::, a las Endesa no las levante ni la madre que las parió. No veo ni un valor más bajista que éste. Y como baje medio euro más, tiene un buen paseo a la baja.



En fundamentales

-Beneficio de 3000 mm
-Deuda baja
-Valor objetivo de la accion 21,75 por patrimonio
sin cortos,no atrae leoncios ni especuladores de la city
El bajo valor es por la falta de atencion de los propietarios,les da igual que este en 10 ,15 o 20 , dejadez

Subira y si baja sera sin sentido real objetivo,el numero de acc que se mueven
en bolsa es muy bajo en relacion a su capitalizacion,casi ridiculo

¿¿Una empresa con beneficios,bajas deudas y baja de cotizacion???
Subira


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No se me olvida, pero es que ando muy liado. Como soy un bocazas, gente de mi entorno me pide consejo sobre qué hacer con su cartera de valores (¡yujú! ¡responsabilidad no remunerada!) y estos días estoy de la bolsa hasta la misma escrotal.
> 
> Por cierto, creo que en la sede de la Iglesia hay un fresco nuevo, a ver que te parece



Hoy un compañero en el trabajo me pregunta que dónde puede meter un dinerillo que tiene disponible porque su mujer ha cobrado el variable(40.000 euros). Él quiere meter en bolsa pero ella le dice que no arriesgue y por eso están pensando en meterlo en un depósito en Bankia, jorl ::

Por dios, cómo es que no le mete en el índice griego!!!!


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En fundamentales
> 
> -Beneficio de 3000 mm
> -Deuda baja
> ...




Y tanto tiempo así!!!!. Financieramente no interesa porque el tiempo es dinero. No veo al Buffet metido ahí, why?


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Alegría con la plata, cierro con 20 pipoletos y que le den por el culo. No busco más reward, voy por objetivos.

Esto no quita que se esté cociendo una posible corrección que de momento no tiene por qué ser amplia. El minuto a minuto irá diciendo.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Veo que la plata la he vendido en el mínimo en intradía desde las 00:00. Está subiendo y ya estoy preparando otro corto para ver si veo un buen punto marcado por estocástico, MACD y RSI. Aviso ....

Figura 36 es muy relevante para el intradía. Ir por debajo es un guano.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Le acabo de meter la llave inglesa al DAX y la locomotora europea tiene toda la pinta de descarrilar. Hace unos días comenté que en mis gráficos se dibujaba la posibilidad de un crash bursátil en semanas, y ahora sólo puedo reafirmar la atrevida aseveración.
> 
> Como hablamos de un movimiento de medio plazo, hay que entender que el giro tardará en materializarse, y de hecho hasta que no se pierdan los 6.000 puntos -nivel aproximado-, hay espacio para marear. Por arriba, vuelvo a citar un nivel aproximado, los 6.900 anularían esta posibilidad, pero por ahora le doy mucha validez, y sabéis que cuando digo algo lo digo con fundamento, criterio subjetivo que puede ser acertado o no, por eso he esperado hasta ahora para dar estas referencias.
> 
> En la línea de lo dicho hasta ahora no creo que sea momento de buscar referencias exactas y puntos de giro, sino de hacerse una imagen global de la situación y actuar en consecuencia.



¿podrías poner el gráfico cuando esteas libre y tengas un minuto (si quieres, claro)?

Asi se veria, pienso yo, más clara esta explicación


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Traigo una buena perla. Es Cal Maine Foods, uno de los valores que sigo desde hace muchísimo tiempo. No les digo nada más porque lo tienen que ver ustedes y opinar.
> 
> Barclays tiene corrección a la vista. Un vela más y se podrá confirmar con cierta fiabilidad.
> 
> ...



me salen 2 ¿cuál es?
TCB-Pa
TCB

edito; CALM ha tenido una subidaaaa, luego o sigue o está para unos cortos


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me salen 2 ¿cuál es?
> TCB-Pa
> TCB



El que cotiza a 10,46.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Traigo una buena perla. Es Cal Maine Foods, uno de los valores que sigo desde hace muchísimo tiempo. No les digo nada más porque lo tienen que ver ustedes y opinar.



Tenía mis dudas, pero la semana que viene voy a suscribirme al tiempo real para EEUU (UN mísero $ :: (nivel 1)) y Alemania (algo menos simbólico, aunque reembolsable con cuatro operaciones)

Sobre CALM, pues _nu sé_... Con los gráficos que manejo puede que sea cualquier cosa :: pero parece que despega cada vez que se apoya en la alcista en la que se apoyó el martes (que viene de noviembre, además de otras de más largo plazo que también respeta)

PD: ¿Objetivo en los máximos de 2010? (poco más de otro dólar de subida)


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Tenía mis dudas, pero la semana que viene voy a suscribirme al tiempo real para EEUU (UN mísero $ :: (nivel 1)) y Alemania (algo menos simbólico, aunque reembolsable con cuatro operaciones)
> 
> Sobre CALM, pues _nu sé_... Con los gráficos que manejo puede que sea cualquier cosa :: pero parece que despega cada vez que se apoya en la alcista en la que se apoyó el martes (que viene de noviembre, además de otras de más largo plazo que también respeta)
> 
> PD: ¿Objetivo en los máximos de 2010? (poco más de otro dólar de subida)



Oportunidad próxima para corto fuerte.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Miren el chart de Lloyds en velas diarias. Superada la directriz bajista con volumen, pequeño retroceso y vuelve a subir. Parece muy claro que es un largo en el tiempo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2012)

alguien sabe porqué ayer bajando el sector "helthcare", hubo empresas pequeñas como AGEN, CLDX y ABPI que subieron mas de un 10% (aprox)????


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe porqué ayer bajando el sector "helthcare", hubo empresas pequeñas como AGEN, CLDX y ABPI que subieron mas de un 10% (aprox)????



Igual que están subiendo las que venden armas.

Quizá estén indicando algo... o quizá es mera ejpeculación


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Oportunidad próxima para corto fuerte.



¿Si no supera esos máximos o no tienen nada que ver? :ouch:


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

Asi me gusta,q empiece esto bajando....
Buenos dias!


----------



## darwinn (27 Ene 2012)

no se ustedes, pero yo veo la bolsa impracticable ahora mismo.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Ene 2012)




----------



## Greco (27 Ene 2012)

¿Impracticable? Apuesto a que el DAX va para arriba... y el resto de europeas tambien


----------



## darwinn (27 Ene 2012)

Greco dijo:


> ¿Impracticable? Apuesto a que el DAX va para arriba... y el resto de europeas tambien



yo no lo veo tan fácil, en cualquier momento esto se da la vuelta y te quedas pillado hasta las trancas.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Bienvenido a mi mundo 



darwinn dijo:


> yo no lo veo tan fácil, en cualquier momento esto se da la vuelta y te quedas pillado hasta las trancas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> yo no lo veo tan fácil, en cualquier momento esto se da la vuelta y te quedas pillado hasta las trancas.



Es que los SL son de pobres. ::

Buenos das y tal.


----------



## carvil (27 Ene 2012)

Buenos dias o


ES.........R@1312...........1320.........1329



Salu2


----------



## darwinn (27 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Es que los SL son de pobres. ::
> 
> Buenos das y tal.



yo siempre uso SL. Me refiero a que tengo la sensación de que me van a pillar tanto si entro largo como corto, lo veo muy complicado de acertar


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Y tanto tiempo así!!!!. Financieramente no interesa porque el tiempo es dinero. No veo al Buffet metido ahí, why?



Endesa

Hoy +2,23%,la mayor subida del ibex hasta ahora




Plusvalias en 2 dias +2,4% y espero que den dividendo para llevarme en febrero
el +10% y el dividendo::


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Endesa
> 
> Hoy +2,23%,la mayor subida del ibex hasta ahora
> 
> ...



Endesa	
JP Morgan sube la recomendación de infraponderar a neutral


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Endesa
> JP Morgan sube la recomendación de infraponderar a neutral



Bien,ayer salio la noticia de la refinanciacion de los hoteles y pese a ello subio un 4%
No hagas mucho caso de la publicidad interesada


----------



## ghkghk (27 Ene 2012)

Si Iberdrola sigue subiendo me va a dar un mal...


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Ya estan gerundiando ::. Otro dia de aburrimiento. Ande andaissS?!?!?!


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Si no supera esos máximos o no tienen nada que ver? :ouch:



Es si llegará a esos máximos. Ahora esperar. Con stop.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Las ultimas declaraciones perroflauticas del Paramo estan jodiendo el dia. Mas pasta fresca del BCE y el bono español en caida libre hasta 5,08% desde el 5,25% de ayer.

Me huelo peponazo en breve.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Las ultimas declaraciones perroflauticas del Paramo estan jodiendo el dia. Mas pasta fresca del BCE y el bono español en caida libre hasta 5,08% desde el 5,25% de ayer.
> 
> Me huelo peponazo en breve.



Habrá que tocar pelo de la oveja en 1330. Aunque sólo sea eso.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si Iberdrola sigue subiendo me va a dar un mal...



Iberdrola esta muy atacada por los perros bajistas y sin embargo sube,señal de
que esta baja su cotizacion
Yo creo que se la llevaran a 4,1 o 4,3 donde podremos cargar el barco de nuevo,es cuestion de tiempo


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Ya estan en marcha. Y el bund cayendo a una sima.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Iberdrola esta muy atacada por los perros bajistas y sin embargo sube,señal de
> que esta baja su cotizacion
> Yo creo que se la llevaran a 4,1 o 4,3 donde podremos cargar el barco de nuevo,es cuestion de tiempo




Con Iberdrola a 4,1 atraco un banco para meterlo todo ahí.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Como el euro se nos vaya un poco más arriba los 8.800 no los quita ni pirri....


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como el euro se nos vaya un poco más arriba los 8.800 no los quita ni pirri....



Esto no lo entiendo, anunciando liquidez y el euro subiendo... me parece que me pierdo/he perdido varios capitulos de esta historia.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Con Iberdrola a 4,1 atraco un banco para meterlo todo ahí.



Tiene 538 millones de acc prestadas,ayer deshacieron 900k
¿crees que las van a devolver a 5 o 6 euros? lo dudo
La atacaran sin piedad para que baje y recomprar lo vendido a la baja


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Esto no lo entiendo, anunciando liquidez y el euro subiendo... me parece que me pierdo/he perdido varios capitulos de esta historia.




Hay una carrera de a ver quien imprime más y más rápido. El ECB se puso en cabeza, esto unido a algunas tensiones en Oriente Medio nos puso por delante, dejando el euro débil, animando las exportaciones.

Ahora BEN anuncia un posible QE...el euro se fortalece, el mercado inundado de pasta. 

Es un pulso que se está librando ahora mismo


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Ene 2012)

Sr.FranR no trajo sus proyecciones hoy?

Yo estoy triste, tocaba guano... sniff...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr.FranR no trajo sus proyecciones hoy?
> 
> Yo estoy triste, tocaba guano... sniff...



Si aún puede haberlo. 

Hoy toca examen a las 2 y media, con saltada de stops, barridas y movimientos manporreros.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr.FranR no trajo sus proyecciones hoy?
> 
> Yo estoy triste, tocaba guano... sniff...



El día es largo, están estirando esto al máximo...::


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, si todo lo que cuenta MV es verdad (que no me lo creo), su posición en TEF a bajado casi 30cts la acción y va camino(poco a poco) de dejarle neutro...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Ojete-calor ... este sí es un evento curioso.... y que reclama nuestra atención.

Divergencia entre leoncios tontos y listos; rara avis de contemplar últimamente:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Si no cae ahora...no se cuando va a caer....preparadoooosss

Objetivo si cae: 100 puntos abajo


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Hay alguien que está metiendo la pata hasta al fondo...


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Pues el euro sigue a lo suyo. Vaya semana que lleva.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Objetivo si cae: 100 puntos abajo




I concur.

Eso sí, la clave es el pequeño detalle ese que ha mencionado Ud. antes: "si cae"


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> I concur.
> 
> Eso sí, la clave es el pequeño detalle ese que ha mencionado Ud. antes: "si cae"



Si sueltan la goma, habrá movimiento brusco, por eso digo si cae. Si no, nos dejan aquí aburridos un rato.



diosmercado dijo:


> Pues el euro sigue a lo suyo. Vaya semana que lleva.



A muy corto, como suelo hablar, ha hecho un doble techo, de ahí mi afirmación que si tenemos que caer, hay que hacerlo ahora. (aparte de otras cositas)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Por cierto, si todo lo que cuenta MV es verdad (que no me lo creo), su posición en TEF a bajado *casi 30cts* la acción y va camino(poco a poco) de dejarle neutro...



40, que llegó a estar en 13,015 :rolleye:

De todos modos, insiste en que lo importante es la tendencia y que los 13 son un soporte importante pero que no impedirá el BG. (Big Guano o Brrrutal Guano)

PD: Y empiezo a pensar que tiene razón )


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Ene 2012)

Si en el guano creo...pero entre tanto hemos subido a la semana un 1 y algo % en las ultimas 2 y a falta de ver esta...

Con lo cual, si me tiro de aquí a los 16.000 del ibex diciendo que viene el guano... efectivamente en algún punto acertaré.

Por cierto, de todo lo que llevaba corto hace 2 semanas, solo me queda un poco del ibex y un poco del Dax.

Me fueron saltando stops(si esas cosas de pobres...)


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Otra vez el euro....ha roto el doble techo. Que alguien saque al oso guanosooo...es nuestra última esperanza.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Otra vez el euro....ha roto el doble techo.



No hay ganas de caer. No quieren perderse el festival americano de mediodia. ahora le estan atizando bien, y el bono español sigue bajando al 5,02%, al final romperemos el 5% hoy ::.


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

Ya os avisé ayer noche, no hablen ustedes de guano, no hablen que en cuanto 3 o 4 aqui hablan de guano muy seguido...el resultado es el que estamos viendo ahora mismo....no falla::

Pues nada, a ver cómo se comporta esto...la verdad que a estas alturas no veo guano claro.

De haberlo iberdrola se puede poner a precios interesantes.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Se está cociendo la posible corrección. La plata está justo en la resistencia y no la supera. El ibex también en resistencia. El único que está impidiendo ahora la corrección es el SP pero al menos la vela actual no supera la de ayer.

Let's go.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si en el guano creo...pero entre tanto hemos subido a la semana un 1 y algo % en las ultimas 2 y a falta de ver esta...
> 
> Con lo cual, si me tiro de aquí a los 16.000 del ibex diciendo que viene el guano... efectivamente en algún punto acertaré.



Ya, si no le defiendo, sólo comentaba que la operación que dice que hizo sigue vigente a pesar de esas subidas. Si al final le salta el SL (que al menos lo publicó) "humildemente" dirá que esas cosas pasan y ya volverá ) (Peor es lo del malo de Sonic, que no ha tenido valor para volver por aquí, aún :fiufiu: )


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Tenga fe. Yo soy cauto por el peponismo eufórico imperante, pero atendiendo a la AI, la cosa no pinta mal.

Aunque claro, como al _greed _le dé por entrar por la puerta y tirar fuerte, ya sabe Ud. que las matemáticas saltan por la ventana :fiufiu::fiufiu:



FranR dijo:


> Otra vez el euro....ha roto el doble techo. Que alguien saque al oso guanosooo...es nuestra última esperanza.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se está cociendo la posible corrección. La plata está justo en la resistencia y no la supera. El ibex también en resistencia. El único que está impidiendo ahora la corrección es el SP pero al menos la vela actual no supera la de ayer.
> 
> Let's go.



Todo indica eso, pero cada vez que se intenta corrección alguien inyecta pasta y sube, además nada de tonterías con gap en velas de un minuto.

Solo falta que dejen de meter esas inyecciones, el problema es ¿Cuantas les quedan?. 

Creo que en cuanto el euro caiga un poco, mientras siga marcando máximos intradía...pepon andará rondando el 8,800

TO PABAJO es nuestro grito de guerra.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Otra vez el euro....ha roto el doble techo. Que alguien saque al oso guanosooo...es nuestra última esperanza.



Cuidado que aquí vamos otra vez, Sr. FranR


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Todo indica eso, pero cada vez que se intenta corrección alguien inyecta pasta y sube, además nada de tonterías con gap en velas de un minuto.
> 
> Solo falta que dejen de meter esas inyecciones, el problema es *¿Cuantas les quedan?*.
> 
> ...



No son públicos los pedidos de toner?


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

Hay que convencer hasta al mismísimo diablo que esto esta controlado. Y cuando todos se piensen que nos vamos para arriba de verdad.. zasca!!


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

Y el jazztel de los cojones ,le llevo echando el ojo una semana y no me atrevo a entrar
esperando el guanazo y me sube....


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

El 3 de enero estábamos aquí mismo....HAGAN JUEGOOOOOO


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El 3 de enero estábamos aquí mismo....HAGAN JUEGOOOOOO



Su grafico que haría ganar mucho dinero, de momento sigue el plan previsto, no?

Están dejando que el horno se llene de gacelas hasta las trancas a base de inyecciones.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Probemos suerte...cortito miedoso DAX..SL 10 points


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Space Pope dijo:


> Su grafico que haría ganar mucho dinero, de momento sigue el plan previsto, no?
> 
> Están dejando que el horno se llene de gacelas hasta las trancas a base de inyecciones.



Se ha escapado por arriba bastante....120 puntos de IBEX. Pero sigo dándolo por bueno.

Liquidez en contado esperando la bajada.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Vaya, pues estamos bien...

Los patrones fractales muestran acumulación ligera, y el módulo de derrapaje muestra caída inminente. Viva el criterio unificado por los cojones.

Esta situación es parecida a cuando Josua dice aquello de : " un juego extraño éste de la [guerra] bolsa, profesor Falken; la única manera de ganar es... no jugar".


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Corto en la plata. Entrada en 3364,8 y stop en 3392,8.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Asi me gusta sin miedo mis valientesssss


Edit...:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Jajajajajajaaa !!! soberbio este twittero ::::::


*@Ted_Waller vaya oftia me eftán dando en el euro; eftoy añadiendo cortof tambi´n, pero ya fin dientef *


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

Magnífico gráfico, A buen entendedor, sobran palabras. 
Mas explicito y se convierte en dos rombos!


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Asi me gusta sin miedo mis valientesssss
> 
> 
> Edit...:cook::cook::cook::cook::cook:




Quieto ahí, no se vaya...el patrón fractal bajista emerge cada vez con más fuerza.... mantenga la formación, Sr. FranR.... *vuelva a bordo, coño !! *:XX:


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Bono español al 5%. Atentos que hoy lo puede romper.


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenas, vengo de un bar. Me estaba tomando un café mientras leía la cuore cuando de repente han entrado dos señores muy trajeados, vaya.....que sin duda ostentarian un cargo importante en la empresa en que trabajasen.
> 
> Vengo indignado, no se como pueden ponerse a hablar al lado mio sobre rumores como que:
> - ACS esta qebrada y no le refinancian deuda.....al menos la parte de un gran banco español.
> ...



Al final los rumores que le llegan a uno en los bares  ) 

No van muy desencaminados....

ACS-Iberdrola. Florentino se rinde ante Galán

"*Los March exigen al presidente de ACS que la retirada empiece por los derivados (12%)*, que sólo aportan derechos políticos... y gastos.
Tras la sentencia favorable a Iberdrola, ni los March ni los Albertos aceptan seguir perdiendo dinero.
La familia mallorquina, además, amenaza con vender más acciones de ACS.
En junio vence un crédito de URBASER -que no se logra vender- por más de 800 millones de euros y en 2012 hay que refinanciar un total 3.500 millones de euros. *BBVA y Bankia aprietan.*
Lo que más preocupa a los constructores es Hochtief, en especial la filial australiana."


Ya veremos qué pasa, esto da muchas vueltas....puede influir la marcha de ACS de IBE en la cotización de ambas???ienso:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Space Pope dijo:


> Magnífico gráfico, A buen entendedor, sobran palabras.
> Mas explicito y se convierte en dos rombos!



Las gracias al innombrable, que en su fasebus nos tiene al día.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Quieto ahí, no se vaya...el patrón fractal bajista emerge cada vez con más fuerza.... mantenga la formación, Sr. FranR.... *vuelva a bordo, coño !! *:XX:



Aguanto..aguanto...se han quedado a 6 del STOP


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Al final los rumores que le llegan a uno en los bares  )
> 
> No van muy desencaminados....
> 
> ...









OZ = Australia

::


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Jajajajajajaaa !!! soberbio este twittero ::::::
> 
> 
> *@Ted_Waller vaya oftia me eftán dando en el euro; eftoy añadiendo cortof tambi´n, pero ya fin dientef *



¡Genial! esa caza del Twitter.

Parte de guerra gacelero:
Nos salimos de NH ganando, pero como gacela asustada, me temo que demasiado pronto.

Seguimos palmando en PRISa. Sigo ahí, esperando el milagro.

Seguimos en la sede central de Telefónica, palmamos.

Parece que ENDESa nos va a ir bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Aguanto..aguanto...se han quedado a 6 del STOP



Desde hace media hora nos soporta la EMA30@5m 

Si cuando yo digo que odio el AT, es por algo :XX:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Space Pope dijo:


> OZ = Australia
> 
> ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Y a este hombre, pues no sé cómo declararlo. Quizás podría valer algo así como "Lemming Trader", por lo de la actitud suicida...


*Periko
@OttoWallace Periko
Creo que me quedo dentro todo el finde,dadas las plusvalías, a ver si hay acuerdo con Grecia, viva Grecia!!!*


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y a este hombre, pues no sé cómo declararlo. Quizás podría valer algo así como "Lemming Trader", por lo de la actitud suicida...
> 
> 
> *Periko
> ...



Este también se llamaba Wallace, y sobrevivió a un infierno.ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

A ver si a partir de las 2 y media piensa igual...


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y a este hombre, pues no sé cómo declararlo. Quizás podría valer algo así como "Lemming Trader", por lo de la actitud suicida...
> 
> 
> *Periko
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¡Genial! esa caza del Twitter.
> 
> Parte de guerra gacelero:
> Nos salimos de NH ganando, pero como gacela asustada, me temo que demasiado pronto.
> ...



Una salida con beneficios no es una derrota es un cambio de estrategia,ademas seguimos atentos a un posible pico de nh sobre 2,44 que seria bueno para poderse embarcar
Endesa puede dar muy buenas sorpresas si dan dividendo en febrero,puede
que enel asi lo decida .
Estraremos atentos a los acontecimientos,sobre todo de ibe si se pega la hostia y baja a 4,1 entraremos a saco


----------



## Tio Masclet (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una salida con beneficios no es una derrota es un cambio de estrategia,ademas seguimos atentos a un posible pico de nh sobre 2,44 que seria bueno para poderse embarcar
> Endesa puede dar muy buenas sorpresas si dan dividendo en febrero,puede
> que enel asi lo decida .
> Estraremos atentos a los acontecimientos,sobre todo de ibe si se pega la hostia y baja a 4,1 entraremos a saco



Gracias por sus palabras, es usted mi héroe.

Por cierto, en plan desahog, en el curro me bajan la nómina por la patilla y nuevamente (esta vez sobre un 10%). Hijos de Puta...

No me gusta utilizar groserías públicamente, pero es que estoy quemado.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Hay que apelar al espiritú de Cárpatos para que esto caiga de una vez... ::

Se puede hacer hasta un translate a los tópicos de este foro 

"esto va a más"->_"los pisos no van a caer más"_
"la culpa es de la Dr Nein"->_"la culpa es de Madrit"_
"el optimismo está en niveles máximos"->_"el paro no es problema para el 75% de la población española"_


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Podemos traernos otro GP de F1 a Alcorcón, esto va parriba...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias por sus palabras, es usted mi héroe.
> 
> Por cierto, en plan desahog, en el curro me bajan la nómina por la patilla y nuevamente (esta vez sobre un 10%). Hijos de Puta...
> 
> ...




Joder, un diez nada menos, sus muertos.

Siento leer eso. Imagino que la gente que trabaja por cuenta de terceros estará curada de espanto de las cosas que estará viendo últimamente por sus oficinas...


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

HOYGAAA pues parece que funciona...


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Se nos va... lancen la boya !


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

El bono por debajo del 5% señores!!!!! al 4,99%. A ver lo que le dura.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Gracias por sus palabras, es usted mi héroe.
> 
> Por cierto, en plan desahog, en el curro me bajan la nómina por la patilla y nuevamente (esta vez sobre un 10%). Hijos de Puta...
> 
> ...



HDLGP...

Hijo de puta mas (BUENA CALIDAD) - YouTube


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> HOYGAAA pues parece que funciona...



Tengo intereses alcistas pero sólo por ver los comentarios al uso que pone Cárpatos ya merece la pena un buen guano...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y a este hombre, pues no sé cómo declararlo. Quizás podría valer algo así como "Lemming Trader", por lo de la actitud suicida...
> 
> 
> *Periko
> ...



.
PUES yo he cerrado el día, la semana y el mes y, como no me lo creo ni yo, dadas las circunstancias, hasta el mes que viene no toco esto más. 

Estoy intentando dejar el lado suicida de los mercados.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Podemos traernos otro GP de F1 a Alcorcón, esto va parriba...



Quite, quite, que ya salió ayer la _lideresa_ de Madrid diciendo que los madrileños harán sus viajes de boda a Las Vegas de Alcorcón 

No sé por qué me vienen a la cabeza flashes de Santiago Segura haciendo un remake de Resacón en las Vegas, o a Alex de la Iglesia haciendo uno de "Very Bad Things" con prosti enterrada en los páramos de detrás de Tres Aguas ::


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

Space Pope dijo:


> OZ = Australia
> 
> ::



Y el motivo de citar???ienso:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

De todas formas, a veces me sorprende lo "alegre" que va la gente en un mundo tan cabrón como el de la bolsa. Me refiero a que en los canales de trading literalmente vuelan los tweets cantando entradas y - aún peor - SL y SP de la gente.

Sería trivial programar un rastreador que cazase esos tweets y armase un "sentimiento de mercado" basado en lo que la gente publica, a tiempo real y en un número ilimitado de canales. 

Vamos, es que no creo que tardase más de una mañana en tenerlo listo. Y si yo puedo hacerlo, otros muchos por ahí también pueden. 

No sé, chico, no entiendo cómo la gente canta sus posiciones tan a la ligera en público.... en fin.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Los toros del pueblo ya s'han escapau !!



edit: señora vela revienta-stops que se acaban de marcar, muy de la vieja escuela, sí señor.

Sr. FranR, sigue Ud. vivo ?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Estoy viendo publicidad del PSOE en el hilo

LOL


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas, a veces me sorprende lo "alegre" que va la gente en un mundo tan cabrón como el de la bolsa. Me refiero a que en los canales de trading literalmente vuelan los tweets cantando entradas y - aún peor - SL y SP de la gente.
> 
> Sería trivial programar un rastreador que cazase esos tweets y armase un "sentimiento de mercado" basado en lo que la gente publica, a tiempo real y en un número ilimitado de canales.
> 
> ...



Porque la mayor parte de la gente que lo hacemos somos gacelus comunis sin un putoduris :: sin interés leonino alguno.


----------



## Adriangtir (27 Ene 2012)

Joder, dos velas como la del ibex y lo llevan a los 6.000 XD

Edito, no es tan espectacular, estaba mirando con la escala sin ajustar XD


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Y con esta última cerramos el día... emoción antes de la caída que estaba proyectada, con spike fulminante para volar stops incluído, pero finalmente los relevantes han prevalecido haciendo buena la zona de contención (en amarillo, los tres relevantes superiores y cómo han funcionado los tres):


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Ene 2012)

.
PUES estoy repasando y es curioso como va a quedar el gráfico del IBEX en semanal:

Ojo a la vela de esta semana (si no cambia mucho de aquí al cierre):


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y el motivo de citar???ienso:



ACS compró Hotchief. Hotchief tiene una filial australiana. Australia tiene burbuja inmobiliaria.

Los March deben estar de un contento!


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

No no, pero mírelo desde el punto de vista de un perverso y leonino leoncio: muchos gacelus pequeños juntos hacen para ellos un bocado apetitoso. 

Si consiguen ponerse un buen número de ellos de acuerdo en la dirección de mercado para este instante, entonces ellos saben (o deberían los leoncios saber, al menos... yo, desde luego, sería muy consciente de este hecho) que tienen un buen puñado de contratos esperando a saltar a contraorden, por obra y gracia de los respectivos stops puestos donde... sí, adivinó... donde ellos saben que los gacelus van a ponerlos :cook:

¿ Para qué cree que usan los leoninos los soportes y resistencias en el AT, si no es para tener zonas a su disposición donde pueden comprar o vender algunos cientos de contratos sin levantar o tumbar el precio ?



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Porque la mayor parte de la gente que lo hacemos somos gacelus comunis sin un putoduris :: sin interés leonino alguno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y con esta última cerramos el día... emoción antes de la caída que estaba proyectada, con spike fulminante para volar stops incluído, pero finalmente los relevantes han prevalecido haciendo buena la zona de contención (en amarillo, los tres relevantes superiores y cómo han funcionado los tres):



Hoyga ustéc! :: ¿El último spike ha sido para hacer pupita? Volumen gordote,¿no? Aunque el de la caida también tiene miga. Si añadiera un interpretación con el thermal anal-yser ..... :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Corto en la plata. Entrada en 3364,8 y stop en 3392,8.




Cerramos la operación con 15 pipos de reward. Junto con la operación de anoche ... cierro el día salvo para oportunidades muy claras.

Esto sigue estando muy difícil porque se resiste a caer.


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Sí... además, ha sido muy violento, de apenas unos segundos de duración (eso no se aprecia en la gráfica, al ser ésta @1m )





Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoyga ustéc! :: ¿El último spike ha sido para hacer pupita? Volumen gordote,¿no? Aunque el de la caida también tiene miga. Si añadiera un interpretación con el thermal anal-yser ..... :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Tío, tío.... y yo que pensaba que me estaba volviendo zumbao con esto del trading... yo no soy nada, vamos :


*micaminodetrader
@micaminodetrade view full profile →
Spain
Trader A Tiempo Completo, Uso Market Profile, Market Delta, Psicotrading, Meditación Zen, Con Sala Formativa En Tiempo Real Con Dinero Real, MI CAMINO DE TRADER*


----------



## krooxy (27 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Estoy viendo publicidad del PSOE en el hilo
> 
> LOL



Mira como señala la publicidad a un anuncio de bancos. Sin ser injustos.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Atentos a varios días vista de la pauta de volumen en Prisa. Si se incrementa notablemente y supera los 0,80, puede ponerse en modo cohete hacia el euro.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Atentos a varios días vista de la pauta de volumen en Prisa. Si se incrementa notablemente y supera los 0,80, puede ponerse en modo cohete hacia el euro.



Lo que no consigo entender es la razon objetiva que haga que prisa suba,que baje lo entiendo pero que suba no
No le veo nada positivo ,si bien es cierto que como chicharro da juego lo veo muy peligroso para quedarse pillado dentro.
Y si un dia se da la hostia y no hay volumen para salir,peligro,peligro.....


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que no consigo entender es la razon objetiva que haga que prisa suba,que baje lo entiendo pero que suba no
> No le veo nada positivo ,si bien es cierto que como chicharro da juego lo veo muy peligroso para quedarse pillado dentro.
> Y si un dia se da la hostia y no hay volumen para salir,peligro,peligro.....




Hace unos meses estaba a 2 euros y tenía la espada de Damocles de la refinanciación sin cerrar. Ahora la tiene cerrada y está sobre 0,8. No es posible buscar un entendimiento racional. Es psicología pura y dura e intereses particulares de quienes mueven las cotizaciones.

Mira cómo Netflix se ha disparado tras su anuncia de incremento de clientes. Pero antes de publicarse ya venía subiendo un 50%.

En Prisa hay muchas noticias que se están cociendo. La empresa es una puta mierda pero en el día a día lo que cotizan son otras muchas cosas.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tío, tío.... y yo que pensaba que me estaba volviendo zumbao con esto del trading... yo no soy nada, vamos :
> 
> 
> *micaminodetrader
> ...



Así nos quieren los leoncios,...cada vez más locos


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿podrías poner el gráfico cuando esteas libre y tengas un minuto (si quieres, claro)?
> 
> Asi se veria, pienso yo, más clara esta explicación



Habrá gráfico, pero será a toro pasado.

Lo importante son las referencias que he dado, entendiendo que, al hablar de una posibilidad, aunque en mi opinión probable y sobre la que trabajo, estas son vagas, meras aproximaciones. He dicho 6.900 por arriba como hubiera podido decir 7.000, ya que al estar anticipando el desarrollo de una pauta todavía no completada no se puede ser más preciso. Todo esto en el contexto, que ahí está la gracia, de caídas de miles de puntos, por lo que cien puntos arriba o abajo en este caso son indiferentes.

Por eso en parte no hay gráfico, porque está incompleto. Eso y que, como espero que se entienda, algunas cosas me las guardo para mí, que al fin y al cabo mi única arma es esa. Me sabe mal no poder ser más preciso y normalmente prefiero callarme hasta que no veo un escenario confirmado, pero esta vez, por las implicaciones que tiene el asunto, he considerado oportuno compartir esta opinión y luego que cada cual decida con sus gráficos qué hacer.


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2012)

Me leido un poco mas acerinox. Mi opinión exclusivamente fundamental es que pongas un stop dinámico para beneficiarte de la subida pero para mi la empresa vale menos de lo que cotiza actualmente. Yo creo que para una cartera a largo solo se pueden comprar empresas por encima de su valor contable si tienen una posicion clara de liderazgo o un negocio estable y esta no lo tiene.
Puede que suba porque el mercado es siempre irracional , para analizar ese aspecto e smejor el técnico. A largo plazo no la veo en una posición ventajosa respecto a su competencia. Yo no la tendría en cartera olvidándome de ella. 
*Por cierto estoy intentado convertir las cuentas anuales a documentos de word para luego pasarlo a excell pero estan todos protegidos. ¿Alguien sabe algún programa que lo convierta aun estando protegidos los pdf? Me facilitaría mucho el trabajo de análisis*


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me leido un poco mas acerinox. Mi opinión exclusivamente fundamental es que pongas un stop dinámico para beneficiarte de la subida pero para mi la empresa vale menos de lo que cotiza actualmente. Yo creo que para una cartera a largo solo se pueden comprar empresas por encima de su valor contable si tienen una posicion clara de liderazgo o un negocio estable y esta no lo tiene.
> Puede que suba porque el mercado es siempre irracional , para analizar ese aspecto e smejor el técnico. A largo plazo no la veo en una posición ventajosa respecto a su competencia. Yo no la tendría en cartera olvidándome de ella.
> *Por cierto estoy intentado convertir las cuentas anuales a documentos de word para luego pasarlo a excell pero estan todos protegidos. ¿Alguien sabe algún programa que lo convierta aun estando protegidos los pdf? Me facilitaría mucho el trabajo de análisis*



Me suena que se pueden crackear...


Google is your friend 

edit: otra cosa es que funcionen bien y tal, pero poder, se puede hacer.


La plata reventando ceretes


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Busca Boletin Bolsa Madrid,esta toda la informacion,lo mas facil es pegarlo en google y te lleva al enlace,es dificil de encontrar en su web



Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)

En que apartado lo ves ?


Boletines Diarios (Bolsa de Madrid)

Préstamo de valores?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

2,8% se esperaba 3 %


Joder, joder

Pues tampoco está tan mal..


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

PIB usa 2,8% cuando se esperaba 3,1%.

A ver como se lo toman.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> PIB usa 2,8% cuando se esperaba 3,1%.
> 
> A ver como se lo toman.



Como les apetezca ::

ahhh ¿el mareo de la plata es por la noticia del PIB?

Vaya tela...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

guanos dias amigos


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> PIB usa 2,8% cuando se esperaba 3,1%.
> 
> A ver como se lo toman.



primero se lo tomaran mal , luego bien y luego nuevamente mal o algo asi


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero se lo tomaran mal , luego bien y luego nuevamente mal o algo asi



El dato de las 15:55 distorsionara algo el tema.

De momento el dia es una castaña.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 8:



:fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Los toros del pueblo ya s'han escapau !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin poblema esa vela superó por muy poco el máximo anterior de las 12.25 y las 12.50 aprox...con los eggs de corbata...pero seguimos cabalgando

Ahora si, SP dinámico a 10...a ver donde nos lleva.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ojete-calor ... este sí es un evento curioso.... y que reclama nuestra atención.
> 
> Divergencia entre leoncios tontos y listos; rara avis de contemplar últimamente:



yo no entender, se requiere explicación (si puede claro)


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

estamos ante el momento mas importante de los mercaos en muchisimo tiempo , pero parece que no nos damos cuenta :rolleye:

pero por otro lado es logico


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Estamos cerquita de nivel relevante en IBEX, en Dax fuera de rango...ahora podemos tener el movimiento refinitivo...ENORME.

Este ha sido de los 100 puntos que se hablaron hace mucho rato...

Que barbaridad esa vela del Dax me ha dado un buen plus...seguimos...amplio sp 15 dinamico...tiene muy buena pinta.:8:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

estamos con las alcistas y bajistas de cortisimo , con los AI pero no nos fijamos en lo importante , las lineas de tendencia a mas largo plazo las fueltes


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Esto hay que remontarlo, venga espíritu Cárpatos 

"esto a menos no va a ir"


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Out 53 de recompensa. Hacía tiempo que no pillaba una con este recorrido.:Aplauso:

Este parece que lo han olido, han retrocedido y ahora capaces de seguir para abajo, pero más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto hay que remontarlo, venga espíritu Cárpatos
> 
> "esto a menos no va a ir"



esta de broma supongo , pero porsiacaso le pido que tenga temor o luego tendra ojete calor


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Con el euro/dólar si las estoy pasando canutas...he aguantado mucho, yo diría que demasiado. 

Pero sigo confiando en los 1.26

Ibex ha rebotado en nivel relevante, si vuelve a tocarlo y pasarlo el paseo puede ser largo, en primer lugar 537


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Out 53 de recompensa. Hacía tiempo que no pillaba una con este recorrido.:Aplauso:
> 
> Este parece que lo han olido, han retrocedido y ahora capaces de seguir para abajo, pero más vale pájaro en mano que ciento volando...



ustec representa a la gacela media , es normal tanto peponismo ahora no le deja coger el movimiento gordo bajista :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec representa a la gacela media , es normal tanto peponismo ahora no le deja coger el movimiento gordo bajista :rolleye:



No creo que mas de 50 puntos por contrato en futuro del dax se pillen muy a menudo...creo que el 99% de inversores de cualquier tamaño se darían por satisfechos.

Piense que es mucha pasta por contrato...ahora si usted maneja varios cientos de miles de euros para invertir, seguramente será una porquería.:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No creo que mas de 50 puntos por contrato en futuro del dax se pillen muy a menudo...creo que el 99% de inversores de cualquier tamaño se darían por satisfechos.
> 
> Piense que es mucha pasta por contrato...ahora si usted maneja varios cientos de miles de euros para invertir, seguramente será una porquería.:ouch:



no piense ustec en cantidades de dinero , sino en magnitud del movimiento


----------



## pollastre (27 Ene 2012)

Espectacular la sesión de hoy.... y tremendo lo que ha encajado el relevante inferior, tanto en fuerza (el momentum de la bajada era fortísimo) como en precisión (ver la zona de impacto rodeado en amarillo):


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no piense ustec en cantidades de dinero , sino en magnitud del movimiento



¿Esas cosas no son directamente proporcionales, o me he perdido algo de primero de EGB?::::


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Espectacular la sesión de hoy.... y tremendo lo que ha encajado el relevante inferior, tanto en fuerza (el momentum de la bajada era fortísimo) como en precisión (ver la zona de impacto rodeado en amarillo):



Si amplia el círculo amarillo podrá ver mi sonrisa...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

cortar rapidamente las perdidas , pero dejar correr libremente las plusvalias 

por aqui se esta enseñando todo lo contrario :rolleye:


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cortar rapidamente las perdidas , pero dejar correr libremente las plusvalias
> 
> por aqui se esta enseñando todo lo contrario :rolleye:



A los buenos días, 

Hoy está mas fresquito verdad? 

Eso favorece al cerebro


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Voy a comprar stocks options de alguna orujera visto lo que hay por el hilo...


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2012)

Lo siento se que no va con el hilo pero lo he visto a alguien y me acordado de alguien con su niña , ella cabezona hasta la saciedad...

Niña exige boda. El niño no quiere. - YouTube

Unas risas no hay quien las quite


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

ya llegaron los gringos guanosos


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2012)

Madre miaaa que lentitud para desproteger unas cuentas anuales y luego pasarlas a word....
La primera operación mas o menos rapida pero la segunda lleva ya 30 minutos y con un programa ruso


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2012)

tachachachachan al fin cuentas anuales convertidas en word, si quitamos el hecho de que hay algún símbolo del alfabeto ruso es pasable. A ver si consigo otro sistema as rápido


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Señores segundo arreón bajista...alguien se atreve?

Vamooossss mis valientesssss


----------



## ponzi (27 Ene 2012)

Vaya rabia, se descoloca todo en el excel, parece que va a ser mas dificil e lo que creía a priori


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores segundo arreón bajista...alguien se atreve?
> 
> Vamooossss mis valientesssss



mas vale pajaro en mano


----------



## darwinn (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores segundo arreón bajista...alguien se atreve?
> 
> Vamooossss mis valientesssss



yo estoy corto en EON desde a medio día


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

confianza de michigan a 84,2. Algo mejor de lo esperado.

Que tengan buena tarde, voy a hacer deporte.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mas vale pajaro en mano




https://www.interdin.com/ProductosTarifas.aspx

Tenga vaya calculando si conviene intras rápidos o esperar a que telefónica baje durante dos meses....

Luego de echar números...me lo cuenta.

Aquí hay gente que trabaja a muy corto plazo, ni mejor que peor que el largo y pillar "amplios movimientos", que cuando viene al caso lo hago en contado.

Pero de ahí a poner en duda una operativa que en un día te reporta más de 50 puntos en Dax es de ser un poco cortito y disculpe. (Naturalmente esto no es a diario, pero pillando algunos movimientos de 10-15 pips en una semana, tienes el mes hecho....)


Por cierto cinco más del dax y me ventilan el SL


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Uhí que mala pata he pillado otro de esos movimientos sin recorrido....:fiufiu::fiufiu:::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

:S lo mismo que gana en el intradia lo pierde en el intradia :rolleye:

en el intradia no esta el dinero


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :S lo mismo que gana en el intradia lo pierde en el intradia :rolleye:
> 
> en el intradia no esta el dinero



Tendré que empezar a hacerle caso, ya que usted vive de esto y sabe de lo que habla.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :S lo mismo que gana en el intradia lo pierde en el intradia :rolleye:
> 
> en el intradia no esta el dinero


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2012)

FranR, siempre entras al trapo? lo digo porque el otro dia hacías referencia a hacer oidos sordos a ciertos "troll".....


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Uhí que mala pata he pillado otro de esos movimientos sin recorrido....:fiufiu::fiufiu:::



¿ 50 puntos dax es recorrido para ustec ? 

si pudiese pillar 1000 puntos sin casi riesgo ustec preferiria pillar de ves en cuando 50 puntitos y tambien perderlos en otra operacion ? 

no me responda , los intradias solo hacen eso porque creen que pillar esos 1000 puntos es imposible


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> FranR, siempre entras al trapo? lo digo porque el otro dia hacías referencia a hacer oidos sordos a ciertos "troll".....



Cierto, pero como ha hecho referencia directa a un comentario...I´M SORRY.

Tiene razón no merece la pena...gracias por recordármelo.

P.D. Es fruto de carácter impetuoso y que te toquen las balls en momentos de tensión, cuando lo que usamos el foro es para descargar y reír un rato.


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

con humildad verdadera :XX: les digo que pillar movimientos gordos osea rallys que duran dias es posible , lo digo porque soy compañero es mejor esperar y coger un buen rally a arriesgarse en el intradia que para mi es peligrosisimo


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

OUT +10 y ahora a mirar.

A ver si tenemos suerte y volvemos con el IBEX a los 862x, podría darnos una alegría guanera....


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> OUT +10 y ahora a mirar.
> 
> A ver si tenemos suerte y volvemos con el IBEX a los 862x, podría darnos una alegría guanera....



Calla leoncio, que quiero las SAN en 7 a la voz de YA.
A ver si puedo salir de una vez de esta meiga-pillada


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2012)

igual opino con el BBV y mis TR


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Calla leoncio, que quiero las SAN en 7 a la voz de YA.
> A ver si puedo salir de una vez de esta meiga-pillada



No se preocupe la caída será rápida, luego apretaremos ojetes hasta el entorno de los 9.000 y con las San acercándose a esos precios...así ganamos todos...:S

De nuevo movimientos en los subsuelos...tiembla la tierra bajo nuestros pies.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No se preocupe la caída será rápida, luego apretaremos ojetes hasta el entorno de los 9.000 y con las San acercándose a esos precios...así ganamos todos...:S



Ah, vale, eso ya me gusta más. o
Un empujoncito más y las tengo en verde.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Como era la dirección esa del Twiter


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

Uy, que no me acordaba, 

Viernes tarde, Perversión 

Analista pelo tazón contra rubia pateadora


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2012)

Rubia pateadora?


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

El guanazo que viene a continuación se lo dedico a todo el FORO...amonos TO PABAJO


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Rubia pateadora?



La rubia da patadas a la música, al diccionario , incluso al sentido común... no encontraba otro adjetivo mejor (será por la emoción) para describirla


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

Netflix sigue subiendo..., mejor dicho, se mantiene y no corrige


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El guanazo que viene a continuación se lo dedico a todo el FORO...amonos TO PABAJO



En todo? Nooooooo

Elija algo, dax, ibex euro dolar... pero en todo no hombre... que me hecha fuera deel mercado estando aún en fase de aprendizajee


----------



## Space Pope (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El guanazo que viene a continuación se lo dedico a todo el FORO...amonos TO PABAJO









Ole!!!! 

yo largo bund (culo prieto), ya estaba hace rato, de hecho desde las 16:15 esperando que confirmen..


----------



## krooxy (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Como era la dirección esa del Twiter



https://twitter.com/#!/Antxel/ecotrading


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El guanazo que viene a continuación se lo dedico a todo el FORO...amonos TO PABAJO



Se refiere guanazo para los que van cortos????

Esperemos que guanee esto....estamos muy mal acostumbrados desde el verano con esos guanazos del 4 y 5%....que ahora....en fin....hay dias que no tenemos ni un 1% y ya estamos celebrandolo::


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> En todo? Nooooooo
> 
> Elija algo, dax, ibex euro dolar... pero en todo no hombre... que me hecha fuera deel mercado estando aún en fase de aprendizajee



Dax IBEX ...vamos a ver si la última media hora es de espanto...::


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

ahora somos guanistas ?


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahora somos guanistas ?



Aquí cada uno puede elegir, somos seres de luz

¿Recuerda que le he preguntado si hacia más fresquito


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

Lateral cansino y hasta el Lunes por la mañana,

Si los usanos no quieren guano van a consumir tiempo.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

Las prisas a 0,8, 
In vigilandum


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las prisas a 0,8,
> In vigilandum



yo le he metido orden a 0,775 cuando estaba estable a 0,78 y desde ahí ha volado.....

me hizo lo mismo cuando estaba a 0,70 y le metí orden a 0,695....paberla pillao!!!


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

La verdad es que menearse se menea poco, las BBVA que solté hace pocos días ahora mismo solo 3 céntimos por encima...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aquí cada uno puede elegir, somos seres de luz
> 
> ¿Recuerda que le he preguntado si hacia más fresquito



no me gusta responder a aquellos que se creen listos , a MV ya no le hace gracia ni la ironia ni la retranca , es lo malo de saberlo practicamente todo


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Gráfico del euro, no se lo pierdan ahora mismo...


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no me gusta responder a aquellos que se creen listos , a MV ya no le hace gracia ni la ironia ni la retranca , es lo malo de saberlo practicamente todo



Jo que triste


Lo mio era simplemente buena educación:X


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Jo que triste
> 
> 
> Lo mio era simplemente buena educación:X



no , no era buena educacion , eran ganas de hacerse el o la interesante , pero claro sin mojarse , señorita MV es el tuerto en este mundo de ciegos y no quiero seguir mas porque uno es humilde


----------



## Claca (27 Ene 2012)

El SAN, desde lejos:







A veces estamos demasiado encima del gráfico y perdemos perspectiva.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Las prisas a 0,8,
> In vigilandum



Cuidado que la pauta de volumen no está acompañando.


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

joder el san que peponazo...su pm...va a su bola...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> joder el san que peponazo...su pm...va a su bola...



siyalodeciayo oh!!! wait


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no , no era buena educacion , eran ganas de hacerse el o la interesante , pero claro sin mojarse , señorita MV es el tuerto en este mundo de ciegos y no quiero seguir mas porque uno es humilde



Gracias por compartir su humildad con nosotros. Si es que no nos merecemos que usted postee aquí,...


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Vaya velas que se ha dejado al cierre...al final mucho ruido y pocas nueces.

El Domingo se supone que Grecia llegará a un acuerdo (se supone), eso para empezar la semana calentita.


----------



## faraico (27 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> siyalodeciayo oh!!! wait



ayer lo dije, así es...que tanto hablar la gente de guano y luego na de na....)

Tiene que caer en breve.....una visitilla a los 5,6X no se la quita nadie...::


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

A los Ejpertos

Los fibos sirven en escala logarítmica?


Thanks


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN, desde lejos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo jefe!


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Be careful con Prisa que no lleva volumen. Si sigue subiendo, es recomendable al máximo que tengo una fuerte volumen.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Ven muchos valores usanos que hay hoy desplegadas velas verdes equiparables a las rojas de ayer pero con un volumen muy bajo. Mosquea ....


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Madre mia el euro que pepinazo ha pegado hoy. FranR, al final se ha ido PARRIBA y no huele el 1,26. Como ves el tema?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Madre mia el euro que pepinazo ha pegado hoy. FranR, al final se ha ido PARRIBA y no huele el 1,26. Como ves el tema?



Dicen que los chinos están acaparando euros


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Me vengo a ver el cierre semanal USANO.....

con una copichuela....


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Madre mia el euro que pepinazo ha pegado hoy. FranR, al final se ha ido PARRIBA y no huele el 1,26. Como ves el tema?



Pues de momento me lo tengo que tomar con Ginebra...:: El lunes tomaré una decisión, a ver que pasa con Grecia y la reunión...:


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

La ideosincracia del trading.

Un curiosidad para reflejar que el scalping e intradía requiere una estrategia de inversión muy diferente a la necesaria en otros plazos.

De las últimos 16 operaciones que he realizado en verde en los últimos 8 días, 9 (más del 50%) son shorts a pesar de tratarse de un periodo muy alcista en los índices.

Datos curioso.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La ideosincracia del trading.
> 
> Un curiosidad para reflejar que el scalping e intradía requiere una estrategia de inversión muy diferente a la necesaria en otros plazos.
> 
> ...




Lo mismo puedo contar, supongo que pese a esta subida nuestra idea de fondo es el guano, y valoramos la posibilidad de que nos pille a la contra con largos. 

Toda la semana las operaciones han sido cortos, buscando agotamiento en las subidas y niveles de negociación para pillar entradas con recorrido.ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

Vaya hombre, pues de los dos cortos de esta semana me han puesto mirando a cuenca la primera y a la meca la segunda :: A ver la semana que viene.

Edito: Han sido 3 cortos, uno al inicio de la semana y salio bien, pero los dos últimos fueron a la saca de otro... ojalá vomite la ginebra!! muahahahha


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Ene 2012)

SP con ganas de terminar guay la semana


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vaya hombre, pues de los dos cortos de esta semana me han puesto mirando a cuenca la primera y a la meca la segunda :: A ver la semana que viene.
> 
> Edito: Han sido 3 cortos, uno al inicio de la semana y salio bien, pero los dos últimos fueron a la saca de otro... ojalá vomite la ginebra!! muahahahha









Tenga, esta copa la pago yo


----------



## VOTIN (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tenga, esta copa la pago yo



Espero que siempre tenga una copa cerca,suelo terminar sediento los trading y 
si no es una copa chupo cualquier otra cosa......::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Espero que siempre tenga una copa cerca,suelo terminar sediento los trading y
> si no es una copa *chupo cualquier otra cosa.*.....::
> 
> 
> Spoiler





*Lo has pedido a gritos*


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Espero que siempre tenga una copa cerca,suelo terminar sediento los trading y
> si no es una copa chupo cualquier otra cosa......::



Venga a ver quien chupa a quien.....::








Creo que pasamos mucho tiempo juntos en el foro....:cook:


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Netflix, los huecos son para cerrarlos y aunque pudiera pasar mucho tiempo, también es habitual que se cierren en poco tiempo. Ojete - calor.


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Los de Fitch nos han rebajado dos escalones la solvencia...


Fitch Cuts Italian, Spanish Ratings by Two Notches - Bloomberg


Para que el lunes Rajoy sepa donde va y a que va...


Encima lo llevan en "Helicostero", con el cariño que les tiene desde el 2005....llegará con el ojete laxo...


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Tiene pelotas la plata, se está fumando la resistencia .... la siguiente está en 3550 y es muy muy potente. Si llega hasta ahí sin descanso, .... es un corto de los que pueden hacer ganar un pastizal.


----------



## diosmercado (27 Ene 2012)

Vaya chutecillo post-cierre americano.

Se espera demasiado de la reunion griega nose nose...ienso:


----------



## FranR (27 Ene 2012)

Que fea esa vela a 1 minuto de las 22 H....


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Hercules Offshore tiene un corto muy interesante en 5,05 y esta próximo a esa figura.


----------



## Janus (27 Ene 2012)

Que pena no poder meter cortos en Unicredito. Veniamos diciendo que en 4 cerraba el gran hueco y ha sido llegar ahí y darse la vuelta con fuerza.


----------



## Ajetreo (27 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Los de Fitch nos han rebajado dos escalones la solvencia...
> 
> Para que el lunes Rajoy sepa donde va y a que va...
> 
> ...



Que mal fario .... 

Estos Belgas son de lo más....... año y medio sin gobierno y desde que lo tienen a tres huelgas por mes, han acumulado y están en fase de distribución.

Como le de un ataque de ansiedad a Rajoy vamos dados. 

Por favor que le mediquen desde 12 horas antes de subirse, para que cuando llegue allí le tengamos despejado.


Edito: Me ha dado tan mal fario que hasta se me han ido las ganas de ver al analisto "Pelo tazón"


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Ene 2012)

justo ahora Nadia en American Pie........... esto si es una buena vela...........


----------



## << 49 >> (28 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> A los Ejpertos
> 
> Los fibos sirven en escala logarítmica?



Yo soy el que peor te puede responder a eso, pues reniego del AT, pero a pesar de todo me atrevo a decir que la pregunta está mal formulada. Un incremento del 61,8% es un incremento del 61,8% lo dibujes con la escala que lo dibujes, y un retroceso del 38,2% es un retroceso del 38,2%, lo dibujes con la escala con la que lo dibujes.

Ahora bien, cuando usas una escala logarítmica, una bajada del 38,2% se ve del mismo tamaño que una subida del 61,8% (pues lo primero es dividir el precio entre φ y lo segundo es multiplicar el precio por φ).

Por lo tanto, lo verás mejor en escala logarítmica sin duda.

[ Y una vez más me siento como un astrónomo diciéndole a un astrólogo cómo debe calcular la posición de los planetas, qué locura... ]


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Ene 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> [ Y una vez más me siento como un astrónomo diciéndole a un astrólogo cómo debe calcular la posición de los planetas, qué locura... ]



Y yo se lo agradezco,
para comprender las cosas algunos tenemos "mentes en espiral" a diferencia de los "cuadriculados"

Para explicar astronomía a un niño todos empezamos haciendo un dibujito del sistema solar, así empezó la astrología. 

Se que la bolsa es un fenómeno muchísimo más complejo, pero con un "mapita" yo me voy aclarando. (mi último contacto con la ciencia matemática fueron hace muchos años, pero le he entendido, o eso creo)


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN, desde lejos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Magnífico gráfico (y consejo) :Aplauso: A mi también me está pasando estos días que los árboles no me dejan ver el os... digo el bosque. )



<< 49 >> dijo:


> [ Y una vez más me siento como un astrónomo diciéndole a un astrólogo cómo debe calcular la posición de los planetas, qué locura... ]



Muy buena imagen, me ha hecho reir imaginando la situación (y la explicación me ha ayudado pues también se me había escapado el detalle de que el %, numéricamente, es el mismo independientemente de su representación gráfica)

Por cierto, me he puesto al día en el hilo y hecho en falta algo...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2012)

...que las SAN superaban los 7,5 en unas semanas


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...que las SAN superaban los 7,5 en unas semanas



Bonito dream... A ver si es verdad.


----------



## diosmercado (28 Ene 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Bonito dream... A ver si es verdad.



:::: Quita quita, menuda pesadilla, me mola mas el grafico de Claca :baba:.

:XX:


----------



## bertok (28 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...que las SAN superaban los 7,5 en unas semanas



Comprad a saco ::, Tito Hodar diciendo que este año llegarán a 9,5 € - 10 €.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vigobay (28 Ene 2012)

Interesante artículo como todos los de Hugo Ferrer en su blog contrarianinvesting.

El supuesto optimismo solo enmascara un profundo pesimismo - ferrer invest


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ene 2012)

Situación del Dax. El 2º alcista interpretado sobre los 6440 ptos +- tb se puede interpretar teóricamente como hasta los 6570 ya que la zona de inicio es un mínimo que está en un rango inferior del 61,8% del otro mínimo posible del inicio del 2ª rango. La vela del viernes es muy fea con pinta de estrella fugaz y el estocástico está realizando sus olitas tipo HCH típicas de una situación de arranque de estructuras bajistas. Sigo pensando que el objetivo de cortos es la opción más viable.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Ene 2012)

Cruce euro/dólar:
Hipernoble, diría que nobleza extrema. Sigue dentro de la 2ª estructura de gran rango, entrando de forma temporal en zona de desactivación (sólo se incumpliría el objetivo del 2ª gran bajista si baja del inicio de este 2º, algo que no va a ocurrir).
Dentro de la 2ª bajista, hay 3 estructuras muy perfectas de menor rango con un estructura de dilatación que engloba a esas 3 y que se dibuja haciendo que su 61,8% coincida con el final de la primera bajista de ese menor rango. Bueno, este tema ya lo expliqué varias veces como se realizaba.
Lo último que vemos es que después de esta estructura de dilatación, ha roto el canal bajista (los canales bajistas se rompen al alza) con el objetivo la anchura del canal.
Lo dicho, supernobleza en los cruces y en el resto de valores,índices líquidos como siempre.


----------



## kalemania (28 Ene 2012)

Amplitud de mercado y cruces de oro en S&P500 | Blog | Bolsa.com





En alguna ocasión hemos tratado la amplitud de mercado vista como la comparación de la AD y el NYSE. Hace unos meses comentábamos que en un mercado bajista siempre hay más valores que bajan con respecto a los que suben en un promedio de 200 días, condición que no se cumplió y por tanto no generó el tan esperado mercado bajista por algunos. Actualmente todavía el proceso actual alcista se sigue tratando como un “simple rebote” cuando en realidad puede desembocar en otro tramo alcista del actual mercado alcista iniciado en 2009.

El círculo amarillo señala justamente el nivel y el momento en que la línea AD (suma acumulada de los valores que suben menos los que bajan del NYSE) rompía una resistencia importante y reiniciaba su tendencia alcista y subida libre, mucho antes que los índices y anticipando así una mejora bursátil que la estamos viendo actualmente. Existen otros derivados de la AD como la línea Summation marcada abajo del gráfico, el cual actúa como marcador de divergencias. Además se pueden contar los impulsos u ondas impulsivas (marcadas con números).





El cruce dorado consiste en comprar índice o ser alcista cuando la media de 50 días pasa a la media de 200 días. Si contamos los resultados desde 1968 vemos cómo de 23 operaciones tan sólo 5 son negativas, esto genera un % de acierto del 78% y con ratio de ganancia / pérdida del +7,00. Actualmente faltan unos días para generar un cruce dorado en el S&P500 mientras que en el resto de índices americanos ya se generó dicho cruce.

Lo cual no hace sino confirmar el buen tono de la renta variable americana. Ya veremos si finalmente esta forma de invertir genera retorno positivo, que a todas luces parece que sí.

_Javier Alfayate, editor e investigador de mercado._


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2012)

kalemania dijo:


> Amplitud de mercado y cruces de oro en S&P500 | Blog | Bolsa.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, el problema es que el sentimiento de mercado en USA está hiperalcista, con buenos datos, buenas recomendaciones y, previsiblemente, buenas empapeladas. El mercado, desde mi corta experiencia, nunca ha desarrollado grandes tramos al alza con un ambiente tan cálido y amable para la inversión, nunca. Cuando se ejecuta una compra es porque alguien está vendiendo, y cuando tu vecino compra, el panadero compra, el jubilado compra y tú también, a mí no me queda duda de quién es el que está vendiendo los títulos.

Eso, por supuesto, no quiere decir que no quede margen para subir, pero que tan cerca de máximos la prensa nos venda un clima excesivamente propicio para la renta variable inspira mucho respeto. Hay que tener en cuenta que cuando el mercado estaba, supuestamente, debatiéndose entre la vida y la muerte que apareció el siempre profético MM a comentar que de superar los 1.200 del SP500 habría peponada -y vaya si la hubo-, el índice estaba en los 1.195, eso es casi un 15% por debajo de los niveles actuales, un pastizal, vamos. Los deberes se pueden dar por hechos y los bolsillos de los de siempre bien llenos.

No se puede hacer seguidismo del precio. Quién piense que esto va a irse a los cielos -desde luego no es mi caso- debe esperar antes a que el mercado recorte para incorporarse, que en los grandes movimientos tendenciales siempre hay espacio para subirse al tren, pero ahora que estamos de vuelta a niveles de máximos nos planteemos entrar... cuidado. Lo que debemos preguntaros es porque ahora sí nos parece un buen momento para comprar y no, en cambio, en esos 1.195 cuando el índice dejaba una figura de giro al alza.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad a saco ::, Tito Hodar diciendo que este año llegarán a 9,5 € - 10 €.
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Eso ya es mucho tela. Pero el botas tiene que estar tranquilo.


----------



## FranR (28 Ene 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad a saco ::, Tito Hodar diciendo que este año llegarán a 9,5 € - 10 €.
> 
> :XX::XX::XX:



Llegan tarde ME LAS LLEVO TOAS








TIRA PALANTE RONCINANTE..... ::


----------



## Claca (28 Ene 2012)

Claca dijo:


> FERSA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Visto y no visto:







Ni tiempo a tomar beneficios, como aquel que dice. En valores así hay que estar el tiempo justo, que debe ser entre poco y nada.


----------



## Cantor (28 Ene 2012)

Sr ANHQV, perdone la ignorancia y la pregunta, pero aún no estoy familiarizado con estructuras etc, no he entendido bien si el eurusd ha roto la tendencia bajista con objetivo 1.24x o bien solo es un rebote pero ése sigue siendo el objetivo?

Gracias como siempre por sus aportaciones


----------



## VOTIN (28 Ene 2012)

Estimamos que la cotización ha visto los mínimos de esta crisis en 5 euros y va a ser difícil que se vuelva a tener ocasión de comprar a ese precio. La subida de ayer no hay que considerarla como un tren que se nos ha escapado. Confiamos en que, con los normales recortes, suba este año hasta 9,5/ 10 euros.

Banco Santander ha visto mnimos en los 5 euros,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


Suban que el autobus se llena y ya no quedan mas plazas ............


----------



## diosmercado (29 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estimamos que la cotización ha visto los mínimos de esta crisis en 5 euros y va a ser difícil que se vuelva a tener ocasión de comprar a ese precio. La subida de ayer no hay que considerarla como un tren que se nos ha escapado. Confiamos en que, con los normales recortes, suba este año hasta 9,5/ 10 euros.
> 
> Banco Santander ha visto mnimos en los 5 euros,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> 
> ...



Venga vamonos!!! llevo media docena de maletas, me llegan??::

Estos tipos no les hace falta abuela. Ahora sí me creo el hachazo.


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estimamos que la cotización ha visto los mínimos de esta crisis en 5 euros y va a ser difícil que se vuelva a tener ocasión de comprar a ese precio. La subida de ayer no hay que considerarla como un tren que se nos ha escapado. Confiamos en que, con los normales recortes, suba este año hasta 9,5/ 10 euros.
> 
> Banco Santander ha visto mnimos en los 5 euros,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (29 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estimamos que la cotización ha visto los mínimos de esta crisis en 5 euros y va a ser difícil que se vuelva a tener ocasión de comprar a ese precio. La subida de ayer no hay que considerarla como un tren que se nos ha escapado. Confiamos en que, con los normales recortes, suba este año hasta 9,5/ 10 euros.
> 
> Banco Santander ha visto mnimos en los 5 euros,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com
> 
> ...



Esto se va a poner muy interesante .... Trabuco cargado y apalancado que va a hacer mil dianas de reward.


----------



## dj-mesa (29 Ene 2012)

27/01/12 Video de Análisis técnico por el sr. Saez del Castillo
[YOUTUBE]FjOK9taW4AU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Ene 2012)

Cantor dijo:


> Sr ANHQV, perdone la ignorancia y la pregunta, pero aún no estoy familiarizado con estructuras etc, no he entendido bien si el eurusd ha roto la tendencia bajista con objetivo 1.24x o bien solo es un rebote pero ése sigue siendo el objetivo?
> 
> Gracias como siempre por sus aportaciones



Si, salvo que se sitúe la cotización por encima del inicio de la segunda que no debería ocurrir, me imagino que entendéis como realizo la estructura de dilatación dentro de las 3 de menor rango bajista (nunca hay más)?? eso es lo + importante del AT de este cruce.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2012)

Vamoh parriba el hilo. 3ª página. Intolerable!

Esta noche cuelgo un par de gráficas viendo ese málaga-sevilla que le vamos a dar _pal _pelo a los palanganas 

así sr. bertok ::


----------



## bertok (29 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vamoh parriba el hilo. 3ª página. Intolerable!
> 
> Esta noche cuelgo un par de gráficas viendo ese málaga-sevilla que le vamos a dar _pal _pelo a los palanganas



Píntalo en colorao :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Ene 2012)

Endesa,
muy bajista (corto desde que no pudo con el 50% del marubozu bajista en los 16 €, tiene una resistencia fuerte), sigue un canal bajista desde hace unas cuantas jornadas. Al loro con la estrella fugaz que realizó el viernes, suele ser una vela muy bajista.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Endesa,
> muy bajista (corto desde que no pudo con el 50% del marubozu bajista en los 16 €, tiene una resistencia fuerte), sigue un canal bajista desde hace unas cuantas jornadas. Al loro con la estrella fugaz que realizó el viernes, suele ser una vela muy bajista.



El grafico indica lo que cotizo,nada mas
¿por que fue bajista?¿subira?

Si,si sabes porque fue bajista sabras lo que hara la semana que viene.....
Endesa no es gamesa
Detras de cada grafico hay una realidad a la que solo nos podemos aproximar pero si sabemos la situacion financiera,si tiene acc prestadas y si el valor esta bajo o alto,segun esa aproximacion la tendencia seria

NH--subir
Endesa-subir
Gamesa-bajar
IBE-bajar
Tlf-bajar

Tendecia y solo eso.........


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El grafico indica lo que cotizo,nada mas
> ¿por que fue bajista?¿subira?
> 
> Si,si sabes porque fue bajista sabras lo que hara la semana que viene.....
> ...



Oye, que yo interpreto un gráfico desde el AT (esa vela es una estrella fugaz y es muy bajista y sigue un canal bajista, eso se ve a simple vista, otra cosa es que aceptemos o no la teoría de velas y que finalmente se cumpla o no). En todo caso, ya se dijo hace sesiones y se va cumpliendo.
El consumo eléctrico, no te olvides, es un indicador de la salud económica del país, es más, suele estar correlacionado con la actividad económica, con aumentos o disminuciones en el PIB, y la cosa pinta muy terminal (otra cosa es lo de siempre, que no creamos que a peor no podemos ir hasta que nos damos cuenta que hemos ido a peor). Un banco, una constructora o una empresa exportadora de ropa, puede abrirse al exterior en mercado sin muchas trabas, las eléctricas, suelen ser monopolios de 2-3 empresas en cada país y están fuertamente controlada su entrada por los Estados (que lo lleva crudo abrir mercados fuera vamos).


----------



## VOTIN (29 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, que yo interpreto un gráfico desde el AT (esa vela es una estrella fugaz y es muy bajista y sigue un canal bajista, eso se ve a simple vista, otra cosa es que aceptemos o no la teoría de velas y que finalmente se cumpla o no). En todo caso, ya se dijo hace sesiones y se va cumpliendo.
> El consumo eléctrico, no te olvides, es un indicador de la salud económica del país, es más, suele estar correlacionado con la actividad económica, con aumentos o disminuciones en el PIB, y la cosa pinta muy terminal (otra cosa es lo de siempre, que no creamos que a peor no podemos ir hasta que nos damos cuenta que hemos ido a peor). Un banco, una constructora o una empresa exportadora de ropa, puede abrirse al exterior en mercado sin muchas trabas, las eléctricas, suelen ser monopolios de 2-3 empresas en cada país y están fuertamente controlada su entrada por los Estados (que lo lleva crudo abrir mercados fuera vamos).



No es asi,
la electricidad es un bien necesario e imprescindible,podria bajar un 20% el consumo pero no un 80%
Pueden abrir mercados fuera y con mas facilidad,de hecho Endesa es italiana y a su vez esta Endesa chile,etc
El caso de Eon ,etc
Es tan fuerte su importancia que la politica marca su evolucion y desarrollo


----------



## Claca (29 Ene 2012)

IBEX:







Una vez más, todo es cuestión de perspectiva.

Edito: Ni 8.800, ni 8.600... con margen, se ve claro que para lograr la vuelta al alza es necesario que se superen los 9.400 con fuerza, lo cual dejaría la puerta abierta a volver sobre los 11.000 puntos. Mientras, seguimos inmersos en el segundo bajista con un objetivo cercano a los 7.300.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No es asi,
> la electricidad es un bien necesario e imprescindible,podria bajar un 20% el consumo pero no un 80%
> Pueden abrir mercados fuera y con mas facilidad,de hecho Endesa es italiana y a su vez esta Endesa chile,etc
> El caso de Eon ,etc
> Es tan fuerte su importancia que la politica marca su evolucion y desarrollo



Pero es que si cae ese 20%, ya sería una caída de carallo que diría un gallego. Si el refugio es el mercado de Italia, apañaos vamos también y me imagino que en Endesa Chile no les saldrá gratis explotar ahí, deben pagar cánones de explotación o impuestos bestiales. Endesa y Telefónica son un peligro en cartera a mi modo de ver (claro, a 2-3 años quién sabe)
En todo caso, yo no invierto ni en blue chips ni en chicharros como norma general. Es mi regla: ni intentar ganar/perder demasiado poco (caso blue chips) ni intentar ganar/perder demasiado "mucho" (caso chicharros que en el ibex, por cierto, hay poquitos: Sacyr y poco más)


----------



## diosmercado (29 Ene 2012)

Medida perroflauter del petite cabron Sarko. Tasa tobin, subida del iva y estimulo de la construccion .

Buena noche hamijos.


----------



## Pepe Broz (29 Ene 2012)

Que os parece IAG?
Está luchando con la de 200. Puede ayudar la noticia de Spanair?


----------



## ponzi (29 Ene 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Que os parece IAG?
> Está luchando con la de 200. Puede ayudar la noticia de Spanair?



A estos precios esta sobrevalorada. es una empresa poco estable y endeudada. Es compra especulativa siempre por debajo e 1'7 sino ni mirarla

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Ene 2012)

una de las gráficasprometidas

[Alpha Natural Resources]






Mierdicomentario que estoy cansado 

Por encima de 23 objetivo 26 y 28,6.

Hay bastantes directrices bajistas que la van a frenar y mandar a 15 de nuevo. Ahi la espero.

Que nadie en su sano juicio me haga caso....


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Vamos a ver si se desplieguan unas guanitas velas. A ver la plata corrige y nos deja un buen trade.

El DAX por debajo del máximo de la vela anterior.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Abrimos en corto sobre la plata con SL sobre los máximos del intradía.


----------



## vyk (30 Ene 2012)

En estos momentos Nikkei -0,29%.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

El sp500 bajonazo


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Un poco de suerte y se puede decir que el guano ya llegó.


----------



## faraico (30 Ene 2012)

Asi me gusta...empezar bien la semana con una buena racion de guano.

Ando un poco desconectado de esto...me he venido a vivir a brasil con la novia (segun algunos,gran error...pero ella es brasileira,que le vamos a hacer).

Hay aqui unas mujeres fantasticas....pero bueno,yo a lo mio que es terminar de traducir el curriculum a ver si hay suerte y encuentro pronto un trabalho!!!

Saludos!!


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Asi me gusta...empezar bien la semana con una buena racion de guano.
> 
> Ando un poco desconectado de esto...me he venido a vivir a brasil con la novia (segun algunos,gran error...pero ella es brasileira,que le vamos a hacer).
> 
> ...



Normal que no tenga tiempo para postear, seguro que está muy ocupado con la traducción


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)




----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2012)

A los buenos días!



faraico dijo:


> Asi me gusta...empezar bien la semana con una buena racion de guano.
> 
> Ando un poco desconectado de esto...me he venido a vivir a brasil con la novia (segun algunos,gran error...pero ella es brasileira,que le vamos a hacer).
> 
> ...



Ánimo, que ahora allí es veranito, aquí tenemos la noche más fría que he 'sentido' en mucho tiempo y yo odio el frío, aunque el portugués me da dolor de cabeza, cuando he ido al país vecino entiendo todo lo que está escrito pero algo en mi cabeza empieza a ir mal ::

A partir de hoy seguiré poniendo el volumen de los leoncios, que el final de la semana pasada fue apoteósico, currando sin parar y parecía que la cosa no se terminaba nunca.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2012)

IBEX

8.594 la ruptura abajo puede traer una caída del índice muy fuerte hacia los 8464-8.342

Por arriba no salimos del peligro hasta los 8730

Dax

Por abajo tenemos que aguantar los 6410, si no las caídas pueden continuar hasta los 6.330. Fuera de peligro en 6.546


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A partir de hoy seguiré poniendo el volumen de los leoncios, q*ue el final de la semana pasada fue apoteósico, currando sin parar y parecía que la cosa no se terminaba nunca.*



No será usted asesor, contable o similar?

Porque yo he estado hasta las cejas...y hoy presentando las últimas...


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

El horno esta lleno.... a reventar.... se veía venir


----------



## darwinn (30 Ene 2012)

Qué maravilla Brasil... Aquí en tierras germanas -6° y se esperan -13° el viernes con sensación térmica de -19°. La verdad que es la primera semana que hace frío, así que hasta apetece por un lado, porque pasa el invierno y no hemos visto ni la nieve


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Ene 2012)

Dj. Mesa, Dios le hoyga !

Darwin, para este viernes se esperan en mi pueblo de Avila -10º y yo me pienso ir a desconectar(la chimenea ayuda... XD)


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No será usted asesor, contable o similar?
> 
> Porque yo he estado hasta las cejas...y hoy presentando las últimas...



Si por similar entiende ese gremio de esclavos que somos los programadores pues si 

Es cierto que son picos de trabajo puntuales, pero siempre se quieren las cosas para ayer aunque te las pidan mañana.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Abrimos en corto sobre la plata con SL sobre los máximos del intradía.



Cerramos con 60 pipos de reward. Así da gusto, levantarse de la cama y ver que el stop loss no ha saltado. Es suficiente.


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

*Esto no tiene desperdicio*..... "de esas solo hay en Andalucía"...... anda que si tuviese yo esa beca

[YOUTUBE]daNTNtCzhFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## darwinn (30 Ene 2012)

venga anímense hombre! que para un día que tenemos guano...

yo estoy en beneficios ya con mis EON


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> venga anímense hombre! que para un día que tenemos guano...
> 
> yo estoy en beneficios ya con mis EON



En realidad es que todos están como yo...alcistas.::


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> venga anímense hombre! que para un día que tenemos guano...
> 
> yo estoy en beneficios ya con mis EON



hacia muchos dias que no veia al Dax bajar tanto en una sección..... me estoy dando el gustazo de verlo


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2012)

Hay perroflautadas in the air y el ratatouille del Sarkozy quiere morir matando, o lo que es lo mismo, asfixiando a los franceses a presión fiscal incluida su maldita tasa tobin.


----------



## Seren (30 Ene 2012)

Pobre gamesa...con la nueva ley en energias renovables le han dado la puntilla.


----------



## Pepe Broz (30 Ene 2012)

BBVA -3%

6,69 Lo intentaran aguantar ahí, digo.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> BBVA -3%
> 
> 6,69 Lo intentaran aguantar ahí, digo.



epa - european pressphoto agency: Chávez advierte a los bancos privados con nacionalización, incluido el español BBVA

Por cierto, yo no se que sigue haciendo el BBVA en ese país.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (30 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> epa - european pressphoto agency: Chávez advierte a los bancos privados con nacionalización, incluido el español BBVA
> 
> Por cierto, yo no se que sigue haciendo el BBVA en ese país.



Cuestión parecida a la que se hace mucha gente que se encuentra tomando una copa de garrafón en un tugurio de mala muerte.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2012)

Mirad que pinta tienen mis ex acciones de eon...


----------



## Adriangtir (30 Ene 2012)

Muy chulo el capricho


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2012)

Que poco movimiento tenemos esta mañana por el hilo, será mejor que ponga otra ilusión óptica:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Que poco movimiento tenemos esta mañana por el hilo, será mejor que ponga otra ilusión óptica:



Twitter está haciendo mucho daño al hilo, mucho.

edit spoileado por lenguaje no acorde al nivel del foro 



Spoiler



¿es eso lo que se llama un culo forrapelotas? :XX:


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

Interesantes twitter:

*Relación Baltic Dry Index / S&P500.*
Kimble Charting Solutions Blog » Is a 50% decline in the Baltic Index a good or bad sign for stocks?

*Estamos en una QE a nivel mundial. ¡Imprime tus billetes!*
Acciones de Bolsa » Acciones d


https://twitter.com/#!/NeoPesetaNET/inversión


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2012)

A Gamesa le han dado la puntilla hoy...otra de tantas


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

"Es evidente que no vamos a cumplir nuestro objetivo de crecimiento" 
*Mariano Rajoy*


----------



## darwinn (30 Ene 2012)

ghkghk, no puedo ver tu regalo, qué es?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

guanisimos dias amigos ) 

la trampa definitivamente se cerro y ahora solo toca ir pabajo


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Gamesa, decíamos que puede estar formando un suelo excepcional que sería el primer paso hacia un cambio de tendencia relevante (secular como llaman los que saben de esto). Pero decíamos que el que exista un suelo no quiere decir que vaya a rebotar con fuera ... por lo que hay que esperar a la fuga alcista para entrar en el largo plazo.

Hoy está otra vez sobre el suelo en 3 euros. Ya saben, a esperar y saber identificar el momento de meter lo gordo.

En el hipotético caso de que pierda los 3 euros, ya saben ... ajo y agua y a seguir esperando.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Barclays no termina de subir con firmeza y podría perfectamente irse a 185 a buscar la directriz alcista. Si pierde los 210, puede acelerar la caida.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Antena 3TV tiene un chart excepcional. Vigilar que no se quede en fuga falsa pero la pinta es muy buena para el medio plazo. El stop es importante para evitar sorpresas.


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> ghkghk, no puedo ver tu regalo, qué es?



¿Así?


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

SP tiene dos niveles de posible rebote según la directriz alcista que se mire:

Directriz alcista acelerada: sobre 1290/95.
Directriz alcista moderada: sobre 1230/40.

Yo apuesto por la segunda lo que implica una corrección ciertamente peligrosa para quién se quede dentro aguantando el chaparrón. Los motivos son que el estocástico pide una corrección de tiempo (en visión diaria) y que el subidón que se lleva bien merece una caida de cierta proporcionalidad.
Si llega ahí y rebota con fuerta para superar los máximos en 1330, entonces tendremos posiblemente una subida fuerte y duradera en el tiempo.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

A la plata la podría quedar al menos otros 150 pipos de bajada. El stop es imprescindible. Si decido entrar, lo volveré a cantar.


----------



## darwinn (30 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Así?



Coño! qué buena sí señor, y con el clima de tu zona, como un señor... Disfrútala pero con cuidado, que las motos las carga el diablo (te lo digo yo que tengo dos)


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Vean que delicia el DAX en horas. La bajada de hoy ha llegado exactamente hasta el mínimo
de las 09:00 del día 26. Ahí ha rebotado pero se está enfrentando a una directriz bajista muy bien definida. Vamos .... aquí hay scalping cojonudo en r/r.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

DAX, perder los 6440 abre un magnifico corto de unos 40 pipos en el cortísimo plazo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

mucho intra veo cuando a corto plazo de 2 semanas a un mes la cosa esta clara 

la tendencia es su amiga , aunque ya sabemos que los intras lo bordan , no les vaya a pillar un flash crack o un mini flash crack


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Así?



que monada, ¿qué nombre comercial tiene?


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

Al que no veo twitteando hoy es al Pepon






Hugo Ferrer
@ContraInvest

esta escondido 

y su pagina...
ferrer invest - Home


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

parece ser que tanto peponismo en los indices serios acabo con la FED de los compañeros que ahora estan en el lado largo de la fuerza , seguramente esperando que lleguen los gringos con su peponismo cansino 

pero el peponismo en algun momento tenia que acabarse , no quiero cebarme demasiado pero vean una simple grafica de cualquier indice y si de vez en cuando guanean ) 

el peponismo cansino a muerto pero antes a entrampado a toda gacela viviente y lo peor es que no se daran cuenta hasta que sea muy tarde


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (30 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanisimos dias amigos )
> 
> la trampa definitivamente se cerro y ahora solo toca ir pabajo



¿El bajar no va a cesar, einh?


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ene 2012)

el cierre USA dara hoy la confirmacion acerca de si es un giro de mercado o solo es para quitar sobrecompra............. pero como los gusanos se abran de patas hay caidita guapa (tanto si esto sigue bajista de fondo o cambia a alcista)


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿El bajar no va a cesar, einh?



asi es , el peponismo anterior solo fue una gran trampa , ya me imagino que lo de grecia va a terminar de la peor forma posible ya que estamos en todo lo alto y requetecomprados y requetedistribuidos 

si lo de grecia tuviese un final feliz ahora estariamos en panico y requetevendidos , para luego con la feliz noticia de la salvacion de grecia y del leuro iniciar un mega rally alcista


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2012)

Yo no creo que lo lleven muy lejos, tal vez a los 1290.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo no creo que lo lleven muy lejos, tal vez a los 1290.



no se preocupe es normal que ustec piense eso despues de tanto peponismo cansino 

pero recuerde que siempre lo hacen asi y siempre repiten el mismo metodo porque siempre les resulta


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2012)

Teneis tantas ganas de guano que enmarcais la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.A esto no se le puede llamar ni miniguano, aun no se ha roto nada, y seguimos en un mercado lateral. Ibe aguantando el tipo, si no me equivoco ya vereis sera una de las pocas electricas que mejore sus cuentas anuales respecto a años anteriores

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Teneis tantas ganas de guano que enmarcais la piel del oso antes de cazarlo.A esto no se le puede llamar ni miniguano, aun no se ha roto nada, y seguimos en un mercado lateral. Ibe aguantando el tipo, si no me equivoco ya vereis sera una de las pocas electricas que mejore sus cuentas anuales respecto a años anteriores
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



pero su cotizacion caera , que es lo que importa


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Ene 2012)

Fuera cortos de Endesa temporalmente (entrabamos en 15,42 el viernes y salimos ahora en 14,85). Se advirtió..


----------



## dj-mesa (30 Ene 2012)

Pero que malo es el cabronazo

[YOUTUBE]g-uZxgNN-eU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Coeur d'Alene ha formado un techo precioso en series horarias.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Ene 2012)

Y profundizamos entrada en largos en D. Felguera.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Las Patriot están sumamente complicadas. Mejor no estar en ese ruedo by the moment, al menos desde el lado largo. En cortos, algún pinito sí que se puede hacer.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Walter Energy corrigiendo. A ver si llega a la directriz bajista que fué superada la semana pasada y a ver cómo se comporta ahí. Puede ser un muy buen largo si el SP le deja.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Ojo con Yandex. Hay que buscar el momento en el que retome el rebote y ahí montarse.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Miren Hanwa Solarone y Yingli Green Energy ADR. Pueden tener un tirón bestial hacia el verde long.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Para adentro en Hanwa Solarone. Entrada en 1,86 y stop en 1,50. Poca carga para soportar un stop tan amplio y siendo conscientes de que si se fuga en alcista ... llega a 3 en un sprint.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

ustec esta como loco por los largos , cuando la tendencia esta clara y es mas facil ganar los dineros siguiendo la tendencia amigo


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Yingli ... si rebota será en 4,42 que son los mínimos del día. Si los pierde, puede irse sobre 4,20. Entre ese número y los 4 puede ser una buena operación long con stop en términos de r/r.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ustec esta como loco por los largos , cuando la tendencia esta clara y es mas facil ganar los dineros siguiendo la tendencia amigo



Llevo muchas operaciones cortas que han acabado en verde durante las últimas semanas. Ahora toca al revés. En cualquier caso, estoy hablando de acciones muy peculiares, con alto riesgo corporativo ... y que para nada siguen la bolsa. Eche un vistazo al sector solar americano y entenderá que poco tiene que ver con el SP, DAX, ....

De todas formas, sus cortos no se crea que va a ser un paseo militar. Hay que sufrir para ganar dinero.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

A Yingli se le cae el andamio. Hay que esperar ....


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Gamesa, a poco que dure el guano unos días, se puede caer con todo el equipo. El bastión de los 2,90 será el último antes de deshacer el posible suelo que veníamos diciendo.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llevo muchas operaciones cortas que han acabado en verde durante las últimas semanas. Ahora toca al revés. En cualquier caso, estoy hablando de acciones muy peculiares, con alto riesgo corporativo ... y que para nada siguen la bolsa. Eche un vistazo al sector solar americano y entenderá que poco tiene que ver con el SP, DAX, ....
> 
> De todas formas, sus cortos no se crea que va a ser un paseo militar. Hay que sufrir para ganar dinero.



amigo si ustec gana dinero contra tendencia debe ser muy bueno , pero si asi fuera imaginese si fuera a favor de la tendencia


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

El DAX formando suelo entre sobre los 20 aprox .... pero si viene un arreón rojo del SP, no le va a ser posible impedir más rojo.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo si ustec gana dinero contra tendencia debe ser muy bueno , pero si asi fuera imaginese si fuera a favor de la tendencia




Alguien debería enseñarle la diferencia entre scalp y más largo plazo.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> IBEX
> 
> 8.594 la ruptura abajo puede traer una caída del índice muy fuerte hacia los *8464*-8.342
> 
> ...




De momento, y digo de momento, el IBEX no ha tocado nivel bajo de canal, el DAX se ha quedado a 5 puntos.

Volvemos al ataque en Dax con Stop 15 desde ya.

*Recompensa mañanera 65 :baba::baba:*

De todas formas no nos podemos quejar...50 de recompensa. Se ha dicho muchas veces...la última operación siempre sobra.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alguien debería enseñarle la diferencia entre scalp y más largo plazo.



a ok , no me di cuenta disculpe siga con sus intradias )


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Alguien debería enseñarle la diferencia entre scalp y más largo plazo.



y entre empresas que por su capitalizacion son el mercado y smallcaps con betas lejanos a 1

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> y entre empresas que por su capitalizacion son el mercado y smallcaps con betas lejanos a 1
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



hay que me lol , sabe lo que pasa es que MV esta buscando ganar dinero


----------



## AssGaper (30 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> y entre empresas que por su capitalizacion son el mercado y smallcaps con betas lejanos a 1
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Perdone, ¿que son smallcaps con *betas lejanos de 1*??8:
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero su cotizacion caera , que es lo que importa



Empresa rentable, viable, cotizando por debajo de su valor real y con un ratio de solvencia cercano a 1 , no me preocupa el cp o mp , volvera a subir. Ademas la nueva legislacion quita los incentivos en españa y eeuu a quien quiera entrar de nuevas no a quien ya esta. De un plumazo se han cargado a los competidores. Cuando la realidad arabe se imponga y aparezca el debate de la sucesion de chavez (os recuerdo que tiene un inoperable) veras que pronto hacen ojitos a ibe.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Perdone, ¿que son smallcaps con *betas lejanos de 1*??8:
> Gracias de antemano!



se lo traducire en castellano vulgar:

empresas pequeñas q van a su pu.ta bola, es mas, suelen hacer justo lo contrario q los indices y en las q como encima tengan poca capitalizacion...... es mas facil ganar jugando a la ruleta rusa con balas de verdad q con ellas ::


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2012)

Barrida a muerte, como el viernes. A menos de cinco de violación...


----------



## ponzi (30 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Perdone, ¿que son smallcaps con *betas lejanos de 1*??8:
> Gracias de antemano!



Beta es la correlacion con el.mercado. Una gran empresa debido a su capitalizacion tiene beta cercana a 1 simplemente porque es el mercado. Una smallcap puede que siga al mercado o puede que no, puede suceder que una temporada su beta sea 0,9 y otra 2.Erroneamente se suele usar en la creacion de carteras creyendo que es un medidor del riesgo y la volatilidad. Lo que quiero decir es q el mercado puede caer y se puede sacar dinero al alza en una smallcap americana como una energetica como creo q esta haciendo janus. No todas las empresas siguen al mercado ni se comportan igual, cada empresa es una realidad y la contabilidad es su lenguaje

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Beta es la correlacion con el.mercado. Una gran empresa debido a su capitalizacion tiene beta cercana a 1 simplemente porque es el mercado. Una smallcap puede que siga al mercado o puede que no, puede suceder que una temporada su beta sea 0,9 y otra 2.Erroneamente se suele usar en la creacion de carteras creyendo que es un medidor del riesgo y la volatilidad. Lo que quiero decir es q el mercado puede caer y se puede sacar dinero al alza en una smallcap americana como una energetica como creo q esta haciendo janus. No todas las empresas siguen al mercado ni se comportan igual, cada empresa es una realidad y la contabilidad es su lenguaje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Bueno lo de sacar dinero de Hanwha ... estamos en ello.
Post muy bueno el suyo. Porque esto no dejar dar más de un thanks, ....


----------



## AssGaper (30 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> se lo traducire en castellano vulgar:
> 
> empresas pequeñas q van a su pu.ta bola, es mas, suelen hacer justo lo contrario q los indices y en las q como encima tengan poca capitalizacion...... es mas facil ganar jugando a la ruleta rusa con balas de verdad q con ellas ::



Más vulgar todabia: CHICHARROS ¿no? 
Gracias por la aclaración, este foro es una mina.:Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (30 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Beta es la correlacion con el.mercado. Una gran empresa debido a su capitalizacion tiene beta cercana a 1 simplemente porque es el mercado. Una smallcap puede que siga al mercado o puede que no, puede suceder que una temporada su beta sea 0,9 y otra 2.Erroneamente se suele usar en la creacion de carteras creyendo que es un medidor del riesgo y la volatilidad. Lo que quiero decir es q el mercado puede caer y se puede sacar dinero al alza en una smallcap americana como una energetica como creo q esta haciendo janus. No todas las empresas siguen al mercado ni se comportan igual, cada empresa es una realidad y la contabilidad es su lenguaje
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Gracias, sois amerrimos


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Más vulgar todabia: CHICHARROS ¿no?
> Gracias por la aclaración, este foro es una mina.:Aplauso:



pues si, chicharrillos, como dice usted, pero por tener esa beta lejana a uno se caracterizan por movimientos muy diferentes a los del indice en el q cotizan

estos de beta lejana a 1 son esos chicharrillos q cuando todo cae ellos suben y a la inversa

si ya siguiendo tendencia palmamos, como para encima acertar con la q va contra-tendencia ::


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

DAX se enfrenta a la resistencia en 50. En otras condiciones sería un corto claro en series de minutos ... pero ahora no está tan claro.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> pues si, chicharrillos, como dice usted, pero por tener esa beta lejana a uno se caracterizan por movimientos muy diferentes a los del indice en el q cotizan
> 
> estos de beta lejana a 1 son esos chicharrillos q cuando todo cae ellos suben y a la inversa
> 
> si ya siguiendo tendencia palmamos, como para encima acertar con la q va contra-tendencia ::



Pues en el norte siempre se ha dicho que un buen chicharro al horno no tiene nada que desmerecer respecto a una lubina. Todo el dinero es igual, el ganado con esfuerzo y el encontrado en el suelo.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2012)

Violado

Me retiro por hoy....::

Ahora a mirar...


----------



## burbujas (30 Ene 2012)

en los últimos diez quince días entre el cambio eur/dólar y la propia cotización, mcDonald's está un 6-8% más barato. Por si alguien para el muy largo plazo quiere cargar.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Violado
> 
> Me retiro por hoy....::
> 
> Ahora a mirar...



es lo que tiene el intradia , lo que uno gana un dia lo pierde el dia siguiente :Baile:


----------



## monicagt (30 Ene 2012)

Ummm, no sé..., para mí que el dinero encontrado en el suelo te da una sensación placentera que nada tiene que ver con el que te ganas cada día puteado en el trabajo.



Janus dijo:


> Pues en el norte siempre se ha dicho que un buen chicharro al horno no tiene nada que desmerecer respecto a una lubina. Todo el dinero es igual, el ganado con esfuerzo y el encontrado en el suelo.


----------



## The Hellion (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues en el norte siempre se ha dicho que *un buen chicharro al horno no tiene nada que desmerecer respecto a una lubina*. Todo el dinero es igual, el ganado con esfuerzo y el encontrado en el suelo.



:Aplauso::Aplauso:
Vecino, el que sabe, sabe. De bolsa y de pescado.


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De momento, y digo de momento, el IBEX no ha tocado nivel bajo de canal, el DAX se ha quedado a 5 puntos.
> 
> Volvemos al ataque en Dax con Stop 15 desde ya.
> 
> *Recompensa mañanera 65 :baba::baba:*



De todas formas no nos podemos quejar...50 de recompensa. Se ha dicho muchas veces...la última operación siempre sobra.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Ene 2012)

No estoy muy seguro pero... ¿No anda el IBEX ahora mismo por debajo de la bajista que tenía el triángulo que marcaba el Sr. Bertok días atrás? ienso:

PD: Buenas tardes, por cierto, que no dije nada :o


----------



## FranR (30 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No estoy muy seguro pero... ¿No anda el IBEX ahora mismo por debajo de la bajista que tenía el triángulo que marcaba el Sr. Bertok días atrás? ienso:



Donde marca ese triángulo...tengo que un cierre por debajo de 8464, continúa caídas.


----------



## pipoapipo (30 Ene 2012)

monicagt dijo:


> Ummm, no sé..., para mí que el dinero encontrado en el suelo te da una sensación placentera que nada tiene que ver con el que te ganas cada día puteado en el trabajo.



lo siguiente va a ser hablar del dinero "encontrado" via herencias, loterias,..... lo q sea con tal de no trabajar ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> *Donde marca ese triángulo...*tengo que un cierre por debajo de 8464, continúa caídas.



Si me lo pregunta (eso interpreto) la bajista viene de los máximos del 22/07/2011 y del 28/10/2011; la alcista de los mínimos del 25/11/2011 y del 06/01/2012. Al menos eso me pareció al trasladar el triángulo de bertok a mi plataforma. :rolleye:

La vela en diario del IBEX cruza a la baja ambas líneas en 8574 y 8542.

¿Qué significa, doctor? :ouch:


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Ivanhoe Mines está justo en 16. Gran soporte ese y si lo pierde, buen paseo a la baja.


----------



## tortilla (30 Ene 2012)




----------



## Claca (30 Ene 2012)

VIX:







La proximidad del soporte genera divergencias en los indicadores, que ya llevan mes y medio acumulándose.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Gamesa pegado al puto mínimo. A ver qué hace mañana, máxime si el SP se enrojiza hoy en el cierre.
De todas formas, aún no hay guano del bueno ... lógico por la gran cantidad de niveles de soporte que tiene el SP entre 1280 - 90.


----------



## Mulder (30 Ene 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy no ha sido un día gacelero aunque hemos tenido una operación importante a pecho descubierto, una compra de 145 contratos justo al inicio de la sesión, aunque realmente ha sido una operación camuflada de compra de 205 contratos.

El resto del día no ha tenido demasiada importancia, ventas a partir de las 9 pero pocas y muy parcas.

En subasta han vendido 168 contratos.

En resumen, a pesar de la subasta veo cierta acumulación, no parecen estar vendiendo en este momento salvo para dar la impresión de que esto se cae aunque realmente no vayamos a ninguna parte y no rompemos nada, el día ha sido bastante lateral, hemos ido para acabar volviendo.

Creo que fue a principios de diciembre cuando dije que nos íbamos hacia arriba y que salvo un pequeño tropiezo a finales de enero íbamos a seguir subiendo hasta abril, de momento todo se está cumpliendo perfectamente y el volumen así lo refleja, no me fiaría un pelo de los cortos a medio o largo plazo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Ene 2012)

robasta del BBV:
Hora Último Precio Volumen 
17:35 6,74 21.251.100,00 
17:35 6,74 13.838.789,00 
17:34 6,74 13.838.789,00 
17:33 6,74 13.838.789,00 
17:32 6,74 13.838.789,00 
17:31 6,74 13.838.789,00 
17:30 6,74 13.838.789,00 
17:29 6,74 13.821.310,00 
17:28 6,74 13.812.033,00


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2012)

Bueno.....
aprovechando la bajada he comprado otra vez un paquete de nh y otro de endesa
volvemos a embarcanos otra vez en nh a 2,425


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Qué aburrido está esto. Amigo Guybrush ... a ver qué le parecen las siguientes (pasamos del carbón a lo solar). Advierto que es un sector pepino en potencia, con tremendas expectativas por las sensaciones transmitidas recientemente por varios CEOs acerca del crecimiento exponencial en la implantación prevista en China etc....

Ahí van, anticipo también que es un sector que aún no ha visto todas las bankruptcies que deberían generarse antes de entrar en algo más consolidado de largo plazo. Vamos, que aún no se conocen quienes van a ser los players ganadores o supervivientes. Decirle también que ya hay varios actores que han superado la media exponencial de 50 sesiones y esto es muy sexy.

Trina Solar
Energy Conversion Devices
Hanwha Solarone
JA Solar
Solarwinds
First Solar
Yingli (los adrs)
Sunpower
Renesola
LDK Solar
Canadian Solar
Suntech Power

Hay muy buenas opciones de largo plazo, en las que se pueden multiplicar las inversiones por lo que es factible entrar con poco carga, pero determinar que es eso ... depende ya de cada uno.


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno.....
> aprovechando la bajada he comprado otra vez un paquete de nh y otro de endesa
> volvemos a embarcanos otra vez en nh a 2,425




Qué andas buscando?. Devolverle al mercado las plusvas que habías obtenido en NH?.


----------



## Claca (30 Ene 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> Hoy no ha sido un día gacelero aunque hemos tenido una operación importante a pecho descubierto, una compra de 145 contratos justo al inicio de la sesión, aunque realmente ha sido una operación camuflada de compra de 205 contratos.
> 
> ...



El medio plazo queda muy lejos desde el lateral, pero ciertos gestos potencialmente bajistas que están realizando índices y valores, unido a que ya se han alcanzado casi todos los objetivos pendientes, me parecen demasiadas casualidades como para pasarlas por alto. Puestos a anticipar, yo me bajo del carro y espero, asumiendo, por lo tanto, que puedo perderme un recorrido generoso hasta ver confirmado el giro de medio plazo.

Los cortos todavía son prematuros, pero con los niveles de salida claros pueden dar mucho juego si tenemos un poco de paciencia y la cabeza fría.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué andas buscando?. Devolverle al mercado las plusvas que habías obtenido en NH?.



He mandado una orden de venta a 2,54 
( si cuela,cuela )
Tengo fe en mis hoteles::


----------



## ghkghk (30 Ene 2012)

Mas de 500.000 ordenes de compras en 3,00 de Gamesa... Me da que va a librar su propia lucha contra el Balrog mas pronto que tarde. Quiza le apoye un poco en 3.01... Ya vere donde va el stop.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mas de 500.000 ordenes de compras en 3,00 de Gamesa... Me da que va a librar su propia lucha contra el Balrog mas pronto que tarde. Quiza le apoye un poco en 3.01... Ya vere donde va el stop.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



500.000 ordenes o 500.000 acciones al cierre??????????????????::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué aburrido está esto. Amigo Guybrush ... a ver qué le parecen las siguientes (pasamos del carbón a lo solar). Advierto que es un sector pepino en potencia, con tremendas expectativas por las sensaciones transmitidas recientemente por varios CEOs acerca del crecimiento exponencial en la implantación prevista en China etc....
> 
> Ahí van, anticipo también que es un sector que aún no ha visto todas las bankruptcies que deberían generarse antes de entrar en algo más consolidado de largo plazo. Vamos, que aún no se conocen quienes van a ser los players ganadores o supervivientes. Decirle también que ya hay varios actores que han superado la media exponencial de 50 sesiones y esto es muy sexy.
> 
> ...



Gracias sr. Janus, ahora ando un poco liado. Si me dice un par de ellas, intento leerle las entrañas y posteo los resultados para compartirlo con el resto de hermanos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 500.000 ordenes o 500.000 acciones al cierre??????????????????::



500.000 ordenes de una acción, es un leoncio camuflando su operación 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2012)

Esto va pa arriba 

Er tocho nunca cae


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Esta subidita sin ser nada del otro jueves, está haciendo mucho daño a los cortos que han entrado a media mañana ... con una visión más allá del intradía.

Se nota definitivamente que están jugando con las puertas del horno. Se viene de una inercia alcista muy sostenida y no la van a cambiar tan rápido. Es como dar la vuelta a un autobús. Primero hay que frenar, después hacer la maniobra del cambio de sentido, después arrancar y finalmente ir en el sentido contrario. Es cuestión de tiempo pero no perdamos la perspectiva de que todo esto va a llevar su tiempo. Cuando el cambio de sentido ya está asentado, será momento de vislumbrar si el autobús va a ir muy lejos o no.

Hotest ojete.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Ene 2012)

Nuevo himno del hilo....

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gp7TnBLOiuY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


:XX: :XX:


*haber estudiado*.....ojete calor! :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (30 Ene 2012)

Yankis cerrando en verde, 5 a 1, hagan sus apuestas. Peponazo ahora mismo en directo.

La cuestion es joder.

Como cierren en verde o cerca, mañana sera un dia historico.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Yankis cerrando en verde, 5 a 1, hagan sus apuestas. Peponazo ahora mismo en directo.
> 
> La cuestion es joder.
> 
> Como cierren en verde o cerca, mañana sera un dia historico.



Lo dejan a cero% de subida y salvan los muebles

Los 1375 los tocaremos pronto

Son sus rallys (sus costumbres) y hay que entenderlos... ::


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo dejan a cero% de subida y salvan los muebles
> 
> Los 1375 los tocaremos pronto
> 
> Son sus rallys (sus costumbres) y hay que entenderlos... ::



Recuerden que tienen que cerrar el mes. Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Qué aburrido está esto. Amigo Guybrush ... a ver qué le parecen las siguientes (pasamos del carbón a lo solar). Advierto que es un sector pepino en potencia, con tremendas expectativas por las sensaciones transmitidas recientemente por varios CEOs acerca del crecimiento exponencial en la implantación prevista en China etc....
> 
> Ahí van, anticipo también que es un sector que aún no ha visto todas las bankruptcies que deberían generarse antes de entrar en algo más consolidado de largo plazo. Vamos, que aún no se conocen quienes van a ser los players ganadores o supervivientes. Decirle también que ya hay varios actores que han superado la media exponencial de 50 sesiones y esto es muy sexy.
> 
> ...



por curiosidad, Janus ¿en dónde invirtio W.Buffet?
gracias


----------



## diosmercado (30 Ene 2012)

Pues ahi lo tienen sin despeinarse han recuperado el 1% que iban perdiendo. Planitos del tó.


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues ahi lo tienen sin despeinarse han recuperado el 1% que iban perdiendo. Planitos del tó.



No pasa nada. Europa sigue hundiéndose en la mierda.

Ya verás cuando le dé por corregir al SP (que lo hará sin duda)


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> por curiosidad, Janus ¿en dónde invirtio W.Buffet?
> gracias



En el ámbito empresarial relacionado con lo solar, ni idea.


----------



## bertok (30 Ene 2012)

Moody's: "Las fusiones entre bancos espaoles debilitarn a las entidades ms fuertes" - Libre Mercado


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2012)

Mañana viene pepon


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 Ene 2012)

Buenos noches señores 

Hacia tiempo que no me pasaba por el hilo para saludarles, asi que saludo y me largo, para que vean que no les olvido :no:

una pregunta ¿ siguen los "misticos" de mi epoca ? ¿ ha habido bajas? ienso:


 Joder tanto tiempo sin seguir la bolsa que seria incapaz de hacer ni siquiera un TT en condiciones para levantar las iras de mi amigo y guia espiritual y su niña bonita 

y hoygan, si un dia tenemos las viñetas de Claca o algo muy apetecible avisen por mp hombre :bla:


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2012)

Esto....
Donde se pueden comprar cortos de vueling?????


----------



## diosmercado (30 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana viene pepon



Pues mañana habra perroflautada mañanera (europedos pidiendo pasta y merkel con el nein), reflexion de las bobadas de rajoy y sarkozyto y resultados de san.

Recuperaremos lo perdido hoy y aqui nada ha pasado...

Buena ensalada.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Ene 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Pues mañana habra perroflautada mañanera (europedos pidiendo pasta y merkel con el nein), reflexion de las bobadas de rajoy y sarkozyto y resultados de san.
> 
> Recuperaremos lo perdido hoy y aqui nada ha pasado...
> 
> Buena ensalada.



Tanto como que no ha pasado nada..............
A mi me daria para un ipad y el iphone4 ::
Especulacion lo llaman::


----------



## Janus (30 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tanto como que no ha pasado nada..............
> A mi me daria para un ipad y el iphone4 ::
> Especulacion lo llaman::



Amigo, me tiene flipao. No he podido postearle mucho, a mi pesar, porque he estado muy liado.

Cada vez que le leo, le imagino como un implacable especulador, una auténtica máquina sin corazón en esto de los mercados.

Le veo que supo aguantar hasta el final en Santander y salir vendiendo en el máximo. Le veo salvando el pellejo en NH y no conforme con ello, le veo invirtiendo en el riguroso corto plazo buscando unos centimillos (que por muchas acciones puede ser mucho dinero). Le veo ahí batiéndose el cobre en Endesa que es un terrero muy complejo.
Le veo un auténtico experto en el mundo del análisis de las posiciones prestadas. Analizando e interpretando diferentes escenarios complejos. 
Vamos, que le echa pelotas y se bate en las plazas más complicadas.

Para mí, y no es coña, un trending topic del hilo. Gracias.

Yo sin embargo, por aquí luchando en el lodazal del intradía, y metiéndome en Hanwha que capitaliza unos 120 millones de euros. Y con más moral que el Alcoyano.


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

Hoy a un amigo le han quitado el carnet por sanciones de puntos. He pensado, normal porque siempre va haciendo el gamba hablando por el móvil, saltándose semáforos etc .... En definitivo, una temporada a chiqueros.

Y me ha venido a la mente que en bolsa pasa lo mismo con quienes se habitúan a trabajar sin stop loss. Llega un momento en el que una posición les arruina y se tienen que volver al papertrading porque se quedan fuera del mercado. Al igual en el tema del carnet de conducir, el tiempo llega y vuelven a la acción. En este caso, lo que llega es la paga de verano o navidad y lol!!!! otra vez al lío.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigo, me tiene flipao. No he podido postearle mucho, a mi pesar, porque he estado muy liado.
> 
> Cada vez que le leo, le imagino como un implacable especulador, una auténtica máquina sin corazón en esto de los mercados.
> 
> ...



Lo tuyo es llevar el conocimiento para invertir en el mercado,lo mio es pura intuicion financiera que a base de salir mal busca donde apoyarse .
Yo soy solo gacela que intenta pastar observando el entorno.
Y en el entorno de nh he visto ordenes de 90k y 80k de compra sobre 2,48 y 2,50
En endesa solo es pura intuicion,miro a su dueño Enel y este casi no baja en bolsa siendo casi el 94% de propietario,pues tambien compro
No compro ni gamesa,ni repsol,etc ...porque las veo caer con justificacion
Lastima no tener el resultado de acc prestadas hoy para pensar sobre mañana....


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy a un amigo le han quitado el carnet por sanciones de puntos. He pensado, normal porque siempre va haciendo el gamba hablando por el móvil, saltándose semáforos etc .... En definitivo, una temporada a chiqueros.
> 
> Y me ha venido a la mente que en bolsa pasa lo mismo con quienes se habitúan a trabajar sin stop loss. Llega un momento en el que una posición les arruina y se tienen que volver al papertrading porque se quedan fuera del mercado. Al igual en el tema del carnet de conducir, el tiempo llega y vuelven a la acción. En este caso, lo que llega es la paga de verano o navidad y lol!!!! otra vez al lío.



Habría que repartir un carné por puntos también por aquí. Veo a gente pasando puntos los unos a los otros a cambio de dinero


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo tuyo es llevar el conocimiento para invertir en el mercado,lo mio es pura intuicion financiera que a base de salir mal busca donde apoyarse .
> Yo soy solo gacela que intenta pastar observando el entorno.
> Y en el entorno de nh he visto ordenes de 90k y 80k de compra sobre 2,48 y 2,50
> En endesa solo es pura intuicion,miro a su dueño Enel y este casi no baja en bolsa siendo casi el 94% de propietario,pues tambien compro
> ...



Yo muchas veces no sé ni a qué se dedica la empresa en la que compro / vendo. No hace falta si vas en el cortísimo plazo y sólo te guías por el chart.


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

Joder, yo no paro de mirar la plata y la veo bastante noble últimamente. Deja entrar por una pauta que generalmente es fiable, apenas genera señales falsas .... No puede ser porque si hay un activo perro, ese es éste.

Están cocinando la de San Quintín.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy a un amigo le han quitado el carnet por sanciones de puntos. He pensado, normal porque siempre va haciendo el gamba hablando por el móvil, saltándose semáforos etc .... En definitivo, una temporada a chiqueros.
> 
> Y me ha venido a la mente que en bolsa pasa lo mismo con quienes se habitúan a trabajar sin stop loss. Llega un momento en el que una posición les arruina y se tienen que volver al papertrading porque se quedan fuera del mercado. Al igual en el tema del carnet de conducir, el tiempo llega y vuelven a la acción. En este caso, lo que llega es la paga de verano o navidad y lol!!!! otra vez al lío.



Yo no actuo con stop loss,mentales puede ser
Pero para mi es mucho mas arriesgado entrar en empresas que estan quebradas o zombis que no poner stop
Por eso no no compro prisas,te admiro porque yo no entraria pensando en que 
al dia siguiente pudiera pasar como con las preferentes de la cam 
Si me quedo pillado que por lo menos tenga esperanza
Por no hablar de los cfds,pura locura especulativa y que barre hacia arriba y hacia abajo como un latigo arruinando foreros...
Cada uno tiene su concepto de inversion e intenta dormir tranquilo pensando donde esta


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que monada, ¿qué nombre comercial tiene?



Piaggio MP3 500cc... Como esta homologada como triciclo y no moto, es la unica 500cc que se puede llevar con carnet de coche. Lo cual es una animalada, porque mi tia coge esto y en 15 segundos esta en el suelo...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo no actuo con stop loss,mentales puede ser
> Pero para mi es mucho mas arriesgado entrar en empresas que estan quebradas o zombis que no poner stop
> Por eso no no compro prisas,te admiro porque yo no entraria pensando en que
> al dia siguiente pudiera pasar como con las preferentes de la cam
> ...




No te imaginas lo que mola el cruce AUS/USD con apalancamiento x200.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por no hablar de los cfds,pura locura especulativa y que barre hacia arriba y hacia abajo como un latigo arruinando foreros...



¿Y como hace para meter cortos? Además, CFD no significa que tenga que apalancarse para operar con ellos. (Lo que acaba de decir Janus no cuenta  ) Pero sobre acciones "barren" lo mismo que las acciones. :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¿Y como hace para meter cortos? Además, CFD no significa que tenga que apalancarse para operar con ellos. (Lo que acaba de decir Janus no cuenta  ) Pero sobre acciones "barren" lo mismo que las acciones. :rolleye:



No meto,es que soy gacela,en serio:cook:
Estoy virgen en ese campo,me impone mucho respeto,yo opero como ghk,a lo clasico,solo entro donde pienso que subira 
Lo otro lo dejo como droga dura si me aburro de esta forma


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No meto,es que soy gacela,en serio:cook:
> Estoy virgen en ese campo,me impone mucho respeto,yo opero como ghk,a lo clasico,solo entro donde pienso que subira
> Lo otro lo dejo como droga dura si me aburro de esta forma



Yo no le creo. Seguro que es un especulador que tira a todo. Mi opinión.

Lobo con piel de cordero que dirían en mi tierra. Siga dando estopa ahí.


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

Todos los mercados que veo ahora abiertos (europa, norteamérica, alguno de Asia, divisas y metales) los veo en verde. Ups!!!!

Me excita pensar, y si ahora se dá la vuelta!

En serio, los cortos vetados de momento. Las barridas los hacen inútiles.


----------



## vyk (31 Ene 2012)

El Nikkei ha abierto en rojo, pero ahora se está animando: +0,37%.


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

Estas subidas en plan gilipichi del DAX fuera de horarios, ya las hemos visto antes en los mercados. Denotan interés en hacerlo "por la espalda". Nos enseñarán pronto hasta dónde lo quieren llevar. Cuanto más suba mejor porque los scalps acompañán (les da igual la dirección) y más amplia será la corrección cuando toque. Que nadie olvide que los movimientos siempre son proporcionales.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Piaggio MP3 500cc... Como esta homologada como triciclo y no moto, es la unica 500cc que se puede llevar con carnet de coche. Lo cual es una animalada, porque mi tia coge esto y en 15 segundos esta en el suelo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



¿qué tal la estabilidad ? me imagino que al ser triciclo debe de ser muy buena....


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mas de 500.000 ordenes de compras en 3,00 de Gamesa... Me da que va a librar su propia lucha contra el Balrog mas pronto que tarde. Quiza le apoye un poco en 3.01... Ya vere donde va el stop.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Va a entrar ya? igual le sigo. Se ha descontado que sus cuentas seran tan malas como las de vestas pero yo no lo creo. A diferencia de vestas estos no han creado su estrategia pensando solo en ayudas estatales. Vestas como esta estructurada es inviable a largo plazo, turbinas de mala calidad, mala gestion administrativa, demasiada burocracia, convenios laborales pesimos, altos costes fijos, excesiva deuda.Sin embargo gamesa construye las turbinas en destino reduciendo considerablemente sus costes fijos y sabe adaptarse a cada pais.Lo malo que se adapta tanto que reduce sus margenes al minimo y eso a largo plazo no es bueno ( es como una gran superficie " carrefour " que para ganar a de vender mucho, en el lado opuesto tenemos por ej a cocacola que pone los margenes casi a su antojo y aun asi no para de vender lo cual es un chollo) Por cierto han vuelto a declarar cortos el 27 de enero pero un % menor, la gasolina se les esta acabando probablemente a la par que la presentacion de cuentas anuales. Alguien sabe cuando seran? Por cierto algo muy importante sobre la viabilidad de una empresa y es su ratio de solvencia (pasivo/pn) para warren una buena cifra seria por debajo de 0,8.Con esto lo que se busca es una empresa que sea mas autosuficiente y que su deuda externa represente menos de la mitad de su financiacion.Lo bueno de la autofinanciacion es que si un dia las cosas van mal puedes dejar de repartir dividendos.Creo que en gamesa no era muy alta y acerinox el otro dia lo vi en funcion de sus cuentas anuales de 2010 y no estaba mal y una que me ha sorprendido ha sido mediaset. Como con todo hay que comparar, no se pierdan algunos casos "especiales" como acs, sacyr o prisa.

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Va a entrar ya? igual le sigo. Se ha descontado que sus cuentas seran tan malas como las de vestas pero yo no lo creo. A diferencia de vestas estos no han creado su estrategia pensando solo en ayudas estatales. Vestas como esta estructurada es inviable a largo plazo, turbinas de mala calidad, mala gestion administrativa, demasiada burocracia, convenios laborales pesimos, altos costes fijos, excesiva deuda.Sin embargo gamesa construye las turbinas en destino reduciendo considerablemente sus costes fijos y sabe adaptarse a cada pais.Lo malo que se adapta tanto que reduce sus margenes al minimo y eso a largo plazo no es bueno ( es como una gran superficie " carrefour " que para ganar a de vender mucho, en el lado opuesto tenemos por ej a cocacola que pone los margenes casi a su antojo y aun asi no para de vender lo cual es un chollo) Por cierto han vuelto a declarar cortos el 27 de enero pero un % menor, la gasolina se les esta acabando probablemente a la par que la presentacion de cuentas anuales. Alguien sabe cuando seran? Por cierto algo muy importante sobre la viabilidad de una empresa y es su ratio de solvencia (pasivo/pn) para warren una buena cifra seria por debajo de 0,8.Con esto lo que se busca es una empresa que sea mas autosuficiente y que su deuda externa represente menos de la mitad de su financiacion.Lo bueno de la autofinanciacion es que si un dia las cosas van mal puedes dejar de repartir dividendos.Creo que en gamesa no era muy alta y acerinox el otro dia lo vi en funcion de sus cuentas anuales de 2010 y no estaba mal y una que me ha sorprendido ha sido mediaset. Como con todo hay que comparar, no se pierdan algunos casos "especiales" como acs, sacyr o prisa.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk




Si presentan buenas cuentas y la cotización se lo toma con alegría, será muy importante para el medio plazo. Es un valor que necesita que le miren con buenos ojos.

En breve .... se sabrá cómo han cerrado el año y las perspectivas de generación de rentabilidad a futuro.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si presentan buenas cuentas y la cotización se lo toma con alegría, será muy importante para el medio plazo. Es un valor que necesita que le miren con buenos ojos.
> 
> En breve .... se sabrá cómo han cerrado el año y las perspectivas de generación de rentabilidad a futuro.



Hay que andarse con ojo que estos no son cocacola jeje y sus margenes son estrechos. Es pareja para unos días y no hay que olvidar los cortos que lleven a sus espaldas. Cuando de el pistoletazo de salida yo le acompaño 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno lo de sacar dinero de Hanwha ... estamos en ello.
> Post muy bueno el suyo. Porque esto no dejar dar más de un thanks, ....



Muchas gracias por el comentario.Aunque no dejo de ser una gacela con algun fundamental y aun mucho por aprender.Hanwha en que mercados opera?

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi no le doy un thanks, le doy gracias por escrito por sus comentarios.

En cuanto al temerario ghkghk con su nueva 500cc, ten cuidado que eso anda más de lo que parece y el día que te crees que controlas, vas al suelo! Yo he tenido dos caídas (sin consecuencias) y las dos han sido por creer que "yo controlo"


----------



## AssGaper (31 Ene 2012)

Que poca activdad, dnd estan ustedes amigos? No me digan que se han pasado al twitter?


----------



## darwinn (31 Ene 2012)

Entonces van ustedes con Gamesa a 3? Hombre, se ve que intenta hacer su suelo, pero me da bastante miedo... Supongo que estaré influenciado por mis fracasos pasados con esta acción


----------



## Adriangtir (31 Ene 2012)

Yo terminando las informativas, para que los señores de la AEAT no se tengan que molestar en sumar los 4 trimestres...

Que calentito estoy...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

El hilo de febrero habrá que abrirlo hoy, límite 4000 mensajes.
Aunque visto como anda el patio con las deserciones twitteras, me veo a que volveremos al formato trimestral :´(


----------



## darwinn (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El hilo de febrero habrá que abrirlo hoy, límite 4000 mensajes.
> Aunque visto como anda el patio con las deserciones twitteras, me veo a que volveremos al formato trimestral :´(



qué tienes entre manos ahora? estás dentro de algo?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Que poca activdad, dnd estan ustedes amigos? No me digan que se han pasado al twitter?



Me registré el otro día, pero me parece una locura, 300 y 400 nuevos tweets, cada vez que volvía a mirarlo. Menuda jaula de grillos  


darwinn dijo:


> Entonces van ustedes con Gamesa a 3? Hombre, se ve que intenta hacer su suelo, pero me da bastante miedo... Supongo que estaré influenciado por mis fracasos pasados con esta acción



La tengo en la mira, pero mientras ronde los 3 dejo el seguro puesto, el dedo fuera del gatillo y la recámara vacía (Vamos, que ni por error ) ) El primer par de euros que lo gane otro que a mi ya me ha fallado alguna vez ese "soporte" de los 3 :rolleye:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El hilo de febrero habrá que abrirlo hoy, límite 4000 mensajes.
> Aunque visto como anda el patio con las deserciones twitteras, me veo a que volveremos al formato trimestral :´(



¿El límite es cerrado o se puede esperar al final de la sesión con algunos mensajes de más?


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Entrar en gamesa es muy arriesgado esta rebotando de 3 a 3,x pero en el momento que caiga se quedara entre 2,5 y 2,8 dejando enganchado al gacelio
Casi puedo escuchar sus gritos......

Repsol es otra ,llegara a 21 en febrero,pero si baja de 21 ojo,ojo ..que todavia
tienen que vender la mitad de las acciones que tenia sacyr en Marzo y eso es mucha pasta
Hasta que no coloquen todo ese papel seguira bajando


----------



## AssGaper (31 Ene 2012)

Cierto, twitter me desagrada, el royo chatero no me va, ya que no puedes seguir lo que dijo tal forero con anterioridad, prefiero, la paginación que estar buscando y leyendo mediante scroll vertical una pagina.

Menudo hostiazo hoy de repsol...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Cierto, twitter me desagrada, el royo chatero no me va, ya que no puedes seguir lo que dijo tal forero con anterioridad, prefiero, la paginación que estar buscando y leyendo mediante scroll vertical una pagina.



Exacto. ¿Tú también te sientes como Roger?






)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> qué tienes entre manos ahora? estás dentro de algo?



Estoy mirando mineras y energéticas americanas americanas, de esas Janusianas. Esta tarde postearé alguna gráfica. Dentro nada. La semana pasada fue de regusto amargo. Y ahora reposo gacelil.



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues no lo sé, ese límite es otro aspecto místico del hilo. Es como el efecto 2000 pero en el HVEI35(6 :ouch. Creo que es por temas de servidor o algo así.


----------



## AssGaper (31 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Exacto. ¿Tú también te sientes como Roger?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, puestos...puestos? Me siento como el negreoide amenazado por Predator en la jungla y más que una recortada preferiría una Gatling Gun::


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Mirad,mirad!!!!!
Esos hoteles guapos,que agradecios que son
ayer los compre y ya van con un +3,5% ,si llegamos al +4% me los vendo y me ccompro el ipad con las plusvis

PD
Leoncio,tengo la orden de venta en 2,54 de las 5000 si me lees compramelas o
mañana te las subire a 2,58 (el que avisa no es traidor)::


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

Se va cumpliendo el guion: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ra-el-pacto-fiscal-0-5-deficit-permitido.html

Perroflautada mañanera.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (31 Ene 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Hombre, puestos...puestos? Me siento como el negreoide amenazado por Predator en la jungla y más que una recortada preferiría una Gatling Gun::



Coño, es "la impaciente".


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

El paro baja en alemania en 34k personas. Alguien se cree estos datos de alemania, si supuestamente su pib queda plano y estan empezando a flojear?? seran minijobs?? no lo se pero el dax se esta escopetando de buena manera y el ibex celebrandolo por supuesto, no podia ser menos.


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

Seguimos para bingo:



> Importante [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Según Financial Times de Alemania, el FMI, la eurozona y EEUU estarían trabajando para crear una especie de fondo de rescate de 1,5 billones que podría conllevar una unión entre el ESM y el EFSF, con lo cual se doblaría el firewall


----------



## bluebeetle (31 Ene 2012)

Ya saben señores, We´re gonna die

[YOUTUBE]WERE ALL GONNA DIE - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

Mientras tanto el Dax, tras tocar el primer techo del dia, se pasea lateralmente.


----------



## Adriangtir (31 Ene 2012)

Hoy toca ajustar lo perdido ayer.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Yo sigo dentro en Gas, Acerinox, BME y unas pocas Ibe... 

Con el triciclo parece que vaya desnudo, vaya caras pone la gente... Aunque llevo un par de días de frío y desde el domingo no lo cojo.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues no lo sé, ese límite es otro aspecto místico del hilo. Es como el efecto 2000 pero en el HVEI35(6 :ouch. Creo que es por temas de servidor o algo así.



Ok, es que recordaba haber visto hilos con respuestas por encima de las 4000 y era por si ahora se había vuelto un límite rígido. Voto por esperar a esta noche. De todos modos si no hay mucho guano no creo que lleguemos :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ok, es que recordaba haber visto hilos con respuestas por encima de las 4000 y era por si ahora se había vuelto un límite rígido. Voto por esperar a esta noche. De todos modos si no hay mucho guano no creo que lleguemos :rolleye:



Me parece bien, y de paso que el hilo lo abra el sr. MV


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el comentario.Aunque no dejo de ser una gacela con algun fundamental y aun mucho por aprender.Hanwha en que mercados opera?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



HSOL - Nasdaq


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Nunca invertiría en una empresa que suena a "jauja" pronunciado por un chino.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> ponzi no le doy un thanks, le doy gracias por escrito por sus comentarios.
> 
> En cuanto al temerario ghkghk con su nueva 500cc, ten cuidado que eso anda más de lo que parece y el día que te crees que controlas, vas al suelo! Yo he tenido dos caídas (sin consecuencias) y las dos han sido por creer que "yo controlo"



La primera vez que cogía una moto en mi vida creo... Pero bueno, si llamamos a esto "moto", al menos frena más y es más estable que otras. Eso sí, pesa como un demonio. Si en parado pierde el eje vertical, está en el suelo.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

Oh... oh... se habla de motos en el hilo.... ¡ Biba !



ghkghk dijo:


> La primera vez que cogía una moto en mi vida creo... Pero bueno, si llamamos a esto "moto", al menos frena más y es más estable que otras. Eso sí, pesa como un demonio. Si en parado pierde el eje vertical, está en el suelo.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2012)

Buenos días señores, vamos a apoyar que esto llegue a los 4.000 mensajes. 

En cuanto empiece el guaneo nos dura este hilo 40 minutos, bonita figura del dax y el Ibex doble techo en muy corto plazo. Veamos si tiene continuidad abajo


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Yo no sé ya cómo decirles lo de Acerinox.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh... oh... se habla de motos en el hilo.... ¡ Biba !




Si siguen llamando "moto" a mi triciclo voy a llorar de la emoción... :Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

Moto o triciclo, no importa. 

Cualquier cosa antes que un enlatado.

Que por cierto ayer casi me tira uno. Libré por 30-40 cms., no más.
Lo de siempre, vamos.



ghkghk dijo:


> Si siguen llamando "moto" a mi triciclo voy a llorar de la emoción... :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Yo tengo la doble faceta de enlatado y desde hace unos días enlatado. Y la verdad, alucino con los coches. No llegará al 10% el que señaliza correctamente, respeta tu carril... Bueno, la educación vial no deja de ser un reflejo de la educación española en todos los ámbitos: absolutamente nula.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

Siempre tengo una duda con esos triciclos. ¿Se nota tanto la estabilidad adicional? ¿La tiene? ¿Provoca exceso de confianza? (Tengo carné de moto, y estuve en un tris de pillarme una (moto, no triciclo), pero al final no me hacía falta y pospuse el gasto)



FranR dijo:


> Buenos días señores, vamos a apoyar que esto llegue a los 4.000 mensajes.
> 
> En cuanto empiece el guaneo nos dura este hilo 40 minutos, bonita figura del dax y el Ibex doble techo en muy corto plazo. Veamos si tiene continuidad abajo



Cómo nos gusta el barranquismo  TO PABAJO! )


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

El enlatado responde con su chásis de los golpes, no con su cuerpo. 

Por eso suele invadir carriles tan alegremente, toma salidas de rotondas cruzándolas sorpresivamente por completo desde el carril interior, y en general le suda los cojones si tiene un pequeño golpe con el coche en ciudad. 

Total, él no va a ir directo al suelo a poco que le rocen.




ghkghk dijo:


> Yo tengo la doble faceta de enlatado y desde hace unos días enlatado. Y la verdad, alucino con los coches. No llegará al 10% el que señaliza correctamente, respeta tu carril... Bueno, la educación vial no deja de ser un reflejo de la educación española en todos los ámbitos: absolutamente nula.


----------



## bluebeetle (31 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> La primera vez que cogía una moto en mi vida creo... Pero bueno, si llamamos a esto "moto", al menos frena más y es más estable que otras. Eso sí, pesa como un demonio. Si en parado pierde el eje vertical, está en el suelo.



Es usted un poco temerario estrenándose con una 500, a pesar de las tres ruedas.

En cuanto le coja el gusto, se cambiará a las dos ruedas casi seguro.

Moteros rules!!!


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2012)

Mis andanzas moteras empezaron con esto y acabaron con esta misma. La juventud y la velocidad no son buenas compañeras.

Pero el gusanillo sigue, algún día volveré a tener un "amoto"


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Sí tiene estabilidad extra (y frenada extra). Piensa que es casi imposible que se te vaya de delante, aunque haya gravilla, agua... En internet hay muchas pruebas de moteros de toda la vida que la ponen por las nubes. 

El exceso de confianza... pues ya te diré cuando vaya confiado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh... oh... se habla de motos en el hilo.... ¡ Biba !



Sr. Pollastre, se está hablando de triciclos p)... No de motos

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/j73PeWUBAJ0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

:baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## darwinn (31 Ene 2012)

Yo soy más de enduro y moto cross, desistí de la carretera porque era jugarme la vida con cada paleto al volante. Lo de mirar por retrovisores no va con ellos. Y si prueban a pasar la zona de getafe-parla por la A-42, experimentarán lo más parecido posible a un suicidio (véase leones e ibizas de lado a lado)


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

Hay que reconocer que estos pollos se han superado esta vez con la 1199. Es absolutamente sublime, no le encuentro tacha por ningún sitio.

Mira que no quiero desprenderme de mi querida 999, pero por ésta....

no sé, no sé.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, se está hablando de triciclos p)... No de motos
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/j73PeWUBAJ0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> :baba: :baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El enlatado responde con su chásis de los golpes, no con su cuerpo.
> 
> Por eso suele invadir carriles tan alegremente, toma salidas de rotondas cruzándolas sorpresivamente por completo desde el carril interior, y en general le suda los cojones si tiene un pequeño golpe con el coche en ciudad.
> 
> Total, él no va a ir directo al suelo a poco que le rocen.



Si empezaran a extenderse los 100 eurillos de multa cada vez que la local vea un cambio de carril sin señalizar, ya verías que pronto se acababa con la tontería. La final, la falta de mano dura es el problema de todo.


----------



## bluebeetle (31 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mis andanzas moteras empezaron con esto y acabaron con esta misma. La juventud y la velocidad no son buenas compañeras.
> 
> Pero el gusanillo sigue, algún día volveré a tener un "amoto"



Ondia!! la NSR, enemiga feroz de la yamaha TZR y de la Rieju R... qué tiempos...

Sobre la educación vial en general, y la de los enlatados en particular, casi paso de hacer comentarios. 

LLevo toda la vida encima de una moto y prácticametne cada día tienes que cascarte una libradilla. Coches, autobuses, peatones... Pero los que van como locos son los de las motos claro.

Por supuesto es una generalización, que hay gente en moto bastante irresponsable con ellos mismos y con el entorno.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Yo empece con un 800, la cilindrada solo es problema el primer día que te haces a la moto. Lo importante está en la cabeza. Un imbecil se la va a pegar con una 1000 de la misma manera que se la daría con un scooter de 50cc. ç

Las motos te enseñan muchisimas cosas, de la carretera, de la vida, del entorno por el que circulas. En fin, moto rules!


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2012)

Cuanta gacelilla corta en la cuneta...


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

Y esos SUVs paquidérmicos invadecarrilistas porqueyolovalguistas... ay, esos SUVs, lamadrequelosparió...

Les deba yo de_ jostias como panes_ :XX:



bluebeetle dijo:


> LLevo toda la vida encima de una moto y prácticametne cada día tienes que cascarte una libradilla. Coches, autobuses, peatones... Pero los que van como locos son los de las motos claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Sr. Pollastre, llego yo con eso a casa y me echan a la calle!

Aunque siempre podría decir que es la de antes con un carenado nuevo :XX:

Esa moto es una maravilla. Estos italianos para eso son unos artistas. Ni motos japos ni hostias. Una Ducati como Dios manda.


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

Esto... los yankis vienen fuertotes y tal. Seguimos subiendo, aqui ayer no paso nada .


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

bluebeetle dijo:


> Ondia!! la NSR, enemiga feroz de la yamaha TZR y de la Rieju R... qué tiempos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la gran *tecetaerre*, que tiempos, usted lo ha dicho. Con su tavi de competi, el 21 dell'orto (eran esos? :XX 









edit: :XX: que frikis estos italianos, si que eran dellorto


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Vamos con Gamesa:

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12516.pdf

Gamesa / Accionistas e inversores / Acción y capital social / Capital social

Patrimonio neto de 2010----512.184.000
Num de acciones----247.289.984 

La verdad no se de donde sacan los de infomercados y otras web el valor contable de 6 , yo lo divido y me sale 2 y pico.

Eso si un ratio de solvencia de 0'15 (De las empresas mas autosuficientes que he visto) nada que ver con vestas

Curioso que mas de la mitad de su PN esta en reservas.

Otra curiosidad para ver su margen

Ingresos 66362000
Coste de los ingresos 39465000

Margen---26.897.000 (40 %) No esta nada mal, bastante alto.

Pero es que la cosa no queda aquí




Si contamos los otros ingresos que tiene por "servicios y mantenimiento" prestados a otras compañias y quitando los 30000 euros de subvención, la cosa quedaría:

Ingresos 98913000
Costes 39435000

Margen---59.478.000 (60%) Un negocio bastante rentable.

A partir de 40% una empresa empieza a tener una ventaja competitiva nada despreciable.

Es una buena empresa pero cotiza por encima de su valor real, no mucho pero lo suficiente.

Otra vez han patinado algunas webs, esta visto que hay que bajarse los balances uno mismo y tirar de calculadora a la vieja usanza.


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2012)

La verdad es que lo piensas y con 16 añitos te ponían entre las patas unos cacharros que con dos retoques pillaban los 150...pues había piñas a diario.

Los carenados raro era el que no tenía un rasponazo.


----------



## bluebeetle (31 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si empezaran a extenderse los 100 eurillos de multa cada vez que la local vea un cambio de carril sin señalizar, ya verías que pronto se acababa con la tontería. La final, la falta de mano dura es el problema de todo.



Y más educación vial desde la infancia. Inculcar más respeto por el resto de usuarios de la *vía pública*.



pollastre dijo:


> Y esos SUVs paquidérmicos invadecarrilistas porqueyolovalguistas... ay, esos SUVs, lamadrequelosparió...
> 
> Les deba yo de_ jostias como panes_ :XX:



Ahí ha estado usted muy certero, son una categoría en si misma que merece un nivel del infierno dedicado.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edit: :XX: que frikis estos italianos, si que eran dellorto



:XX::XX::XX:

Hala, ya tenemos otra imagen recurrente para cuando nos "carburen" los leoncios.


Edit. El DAX se ha movido un poquito a la baja, pero sigue aburrido.


----------



## darwinn (31 Ene 2012)

yo soy más de esto ya. En circuito y sin historias con nadie


----------



## Felix (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que estos pollos se han superado esta vez con la 1199. Es absolutamente sublime, no le encuentro tacha por ningún sitio.
> 
> Mira que no quiero desprenderme de mi querida 999, pero por ésta....
> 
> no sé, no sé.



Si no fuese porque ustedes entienden de bolsa podriamos ser almas gemelas. Solo les faltaba tocar el tema de las motos y lo han clavado a la primera.
Para ghkghk: extreme la precaucion porque solo existen dos tipos de moteros, los que se han caido y los que se van a caer.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

darwinn dijo:


> yo soy más de esto ya. En circuito y sin historias con nadie



Las cortacesped esas con ruedas molan también un montón, en mis debe está el hacerme con una de esas


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos con Gamesa:
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12516.pdf
> 
> ...



Yo eso lo hice el año pasado ,es que lo hago al contrario,primero compro y despues investigo( ej que soy mu vagoo:
Cuando vi en el truño que me meti sali por patas ,eso si,ganando 20 euros

Ademas ayer le metieron otro paqueton de cortos de algunos millones,a este paso no se de donde van a seguir alquilando acciones para bajar el valor

Rebotar,rebotara, hasta que se descuelgue en 2,5 y empiece la fiesta recomprando para devolver las prestadas::

Ay,AY.....!!!!
Los hoteles en 2,52 ,estoy en capilla ,como llegue a 2,54 me salgo con mis plusvis para el ipad (....esperare al ipad3 eso si)


----------



## darwinn (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Las cortacesped esas con ruedas molan también un montón, en mis debe está el hacerme con una de esas



250 2 tiempos y luego me cuenta. Eso sí, esto no es comparable a otras cosas en brusquedad y velocidad de reacción. Amigos míos que tienen R1 por ejemplo se han bajado acojonados de esta, jeje. 

Mis fases fueron:

Primera semana (acojone): "buff, se me ha ido de las manos, esto no voy a saber manejarlo. La vendo y compro una de 125"
Segunda semana (autoengaño): "no me da miedo, empiezo a controlar. Oh wait... la moto me lleva a mi y no yo a ella!"
Muchas rutas después (felicidad y respeto): "ahora sí que empiezo a controlar los movimientos, llevo el tacto con el acelerador y me divierto!"


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Vamos con Acerinox:

La Acción y su capital social del Grupo Acerinox

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13186.pdf

Número de acciones 249.304.546

Patrimonio neto 1017.876.000

VC : 4'08


Ventas : 1552.738.000

Coste: 1312.186.000 (No he contado ni la variación de existencias ni los trabajos realizados para el activo de la empresa ni la enajenación de parte de sus activos al considerarlo algo puntual en el tiempo) (no variaría mucho el %)

Margen : 240.552.000 (15%)

Tiene también otros ingresos como en el caso de gamesa pero son muy pequeños 2'8 mill sigue sin variar mucho el %

Mirando su BPA que épocas buenas ha estado cercano a 1 y teniendo en cuenta que la media de la bolsa es cotizar las empresas a 15 veces su beneficio.

Cogiendo un 0'9 pensando que las cosas mejoraran

15*0'9=13,5

Como se ve de valiente ghkghk??

No creo que acerinox sea para mantener en el largo plazo pero no estaría mal ponerle un stop dinámico amplio y acercarse a esas 15 veces su beneficio o vender un poco antes.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos con Gamesa:
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12516.pdf
> 
> ...



muy buena información, gracias


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos con Acerinox:
> 
> La Acción y su capital social del Grupo Acerinox
> 
> ...



Se me olvidaba 

Ratio de solvencia 1,43 no es de las empresas mas endeudadas pero su pasivo ya es mas que su patrimonio neto.
siendo una empresa con margenes del 15% fundamentalmente por sus altos costes fijos, es bastante deuda teniendo en cuenta que es un negocio con ingresos inestables.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se me olvidaba
> 
> Ratio de solvencia 1,43 no es de las empresas mas endeudadas pero su pasivo ya es mas que su patrimonio neto.
> siendo una empresa con margenes del 15% fundamentalmente por sus altos costes fijos, es bastante deuda teniendo en cuenta que es un negocio con ingresos inestables.



Tambien se te olvida restarle el fondo de comercio al valor del patrimonio neto,pues si la empresa genera perdidas su valor es cero
Caso de telefonica y el santander( este ultimo con 20.000 millones ,jua,jua,ju::a)


Joder,!!!!que pasa con los hoteles hoy!!!!
Tenian que llegar a 2,54 ya con +4% y estan a +3,70!!!!
en la robasta se quedaran a 2,5 y no me saldre con las plusvis para el ipad!!!!
Venga ,leoncios un mordisquito que ya os queda poco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Yo soy un chaquetero... Valiente con Acerinox hasta que deje de estarlo. Por ahora compradas por debajo de 10 tengo margen. No tengo planes, pero como pierda los 10.5 se van por el aire.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

En ocasiones veo alarmas de pepinazo potencial a la zona del 6580....


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo soy un chaquetero... Valiente con Acerinox hasta que deje de estarlo. Por ahora compradas por debajo de 10 tengo margen. No tengo planes, pero como pierda los 10.5 se van por el aire.



Sigue la estela de MTS,que no tiene cortos,algo que no me explico,
lo que provoca movimientos alcistas acompañando a arcelor
Yo creo que es un buen valor y aguantara,si aguanta arcelor

El problema es que arcelor es propenso a demasiada especulacion interesada


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tambien se te olvida restarle el fondo de comercio al valor del patrimonio neto,pues si la empresa genera perdidas su valor es cero
> Caso de telefonica y el santander( este ultimo con 20.000 millones ,jua,jua,ju::a)



No tiene Fondo de comercio como tal, su activo intangible es de 20 mill que para una empresa tan grande es poco.

10mill --investigación
0'7 mill --propiedad industrial
0'7 mill-- aplicaciones informáticas
6'8 mill-- propiedad industrial
0'3 mill--otro inmovilizado


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mis andanzas moteras empezaron con esto y acabaron con esta misma. La juventud y la velocidad no son buenas compañeras.
> 
> Pero el gusanillo sigue, algún día volveré a tener un "amoto"



Esta es muy muy buena. Algo se ha ligado con ese aparato.


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo eso lo hice el año pasado ,es que lo hago al contrario,primero compro y despues investigo( ej que soy mu vagoo:
> Cuando vi en el truño que me meti sali por patas ,eso si,ganando 20 euros
> 
> Ademas ayer le metieron otro paqueton de cortos de algunos millones,a este paso no se de donde van a seguir alquilando acciones para bajar el valor
> ...



Estás hecho un león!


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo soy un chaquetero... Valiente con Acerinox hasta que deje de estarlo. Por ahora compradas por debajo de 10 tengo margen. No tengo planes, pero como pierda los 10.5 se van por el aire.



Entre la recompra de cortos y lo movido que anda el sector puede que vea esas 15 veces beneficio o per 15, lo cual es todo un pelotazo (13'5) pero ya es cuestión de ver hasta donde llega la ineficiencia del mercado y dejarse llevar.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estás hecho un león!



Quién iba a pensar que la segunda parte de:







era







Siempre nos quedarán Pollastre y MV.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estás hecho un león!



Bahh
Ya no me salgo hoy,a esta hora deberia haber llegado a +4%
Ahora bajara y cerrara o por 2,5 o por debajo
Tendre que esperar a mañana,segun como cierre decidire a que precio lo pongo para mañana
Las endesas estan mas tranquilas,solo les veo un peligro pero no creo que pase


----------



## VLADELUI (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> En ocasiones veo alarmas de pepinazo potencial a la zona del 6580....



Te refieres a irnos a mínimos históricos????.

Algo de un rectangulo y eso disian por la radio ayer.


----------



## faraico (31 Ene 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Te refieres a irnos a mínimos históricos????.
> 
> Algo de un rectangulo y eso disian por la radio ayer.



El Maestro habla del DAX (índice alemán).


----------



## Janus (31 Ene 2012)

Esto anda hoy ideal. Un par de scalpings y sobre todo amplias expectativas de peponismo en las solares. Viene alcista, a ver si hoy las Hanwha's se despelotan como bien merece el trade.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Te refieres a irnos a mínimos históricos????.
> 
> Algo de un rectangulo y eso disian por la radio ayer.












::::


No se preocupe, me refiero al DAX ...

Es una señal estrictamente intradiaria. De hecho, no tiene demasiada fuerza, pero me ha llamado la atención que haya saltado cuando ya casi daba por hecho el techo del día.

No sé.... un poco _Dr. StrangeLove_, la señal a esta hora de la sesión, la verdad... orejas tiesas y tal, ya sabe. Simplemente eso...


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

Ahora sí que "FUUUUUUUUUUUU", me cago en los muertos de los muertos.

He perdido 6 días (con sus 6 noches) de CPU. Al carajo los seis días de cálculo, porque acabo de descubrir que el algoritmo tenía un bug que resta precisión a la salida.

Jodeeeerrrrr hay que ser capullo hostias


fuuuuu fu


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2012)

Amazon da resultados on the night

A ver si ha vendido bastante Kindles...


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora sí que "FUUUUUUUUUUUU", me cago en los muertos de los muertos.
> 
> He perdido 6 días (con sus 6 noches) de CPU. Al carajo los seis días de cálculo, porque acabo de descubrir que el algoritmo tenía un bug que resta precisión a la salida.
> 
> ...



¿Por que no usas calculadora?,no echarias tantas horas y dias
trabajar a mano es muy antiguo


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Amazon da resultados on the night
> 
> A ver si ha vendido bastante Kindles...



En el ultimo mes me fijado y casi todos los que leen un ebook es el nuevo kindle. El kindle da poco margen el negocio de verdad es acaparar el mercado y donde si consiguen buenos margenes es en otros articulos complementarios como la funda. El kindle vale 99 y la funda casi 40 y es un trozo de cuero  el maravilloso mundo de los margenes

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## AssGaper (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora sí que "FUUUUUUUUUUUU", me cago en los muertos de los muertos.
> 
> He perdido 6 días (con sus 6 noches) de CPU. Al carajo los seis días de cálculo, porque acabo de descubrir que el algoritmo tenía un bug que resta precisión a la salida.
> 
> ...



Pero pq no programas lo que estes haciendo con GPUS de las graficas? Tienes los SDKs tanto de NVIDIA como de ATI para cada una de las graficas que poseas. El poder de calculo es enorme y el tiempo supongo que se te acortaria bastante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahora sí que "FUUUUUUUUUUUU", me cago en los muertos de los muertos.
> 
> He perdido 6 días (con sus 6 noches) de CPU. Al carajo los seis días de cálculo, porque acabo de descubrir que el algoritmo tenía un bug que resta precisión a la salida.
> 
> ...




La última vez que me pasó algo parecido fue por copiar y pegar partes del código y no cambiar un índice _i_ por el correspondiente _j_ :ouch:

Ánimo


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Ene 2012)

¿Cárpatos pepitorro?



Vivienda	[Imprimir]	


Estoy en total desacuerdo con todas las estadísticas que se manejan sobre el precio de la vivienda. *Pongan ustedes una casa a la venta como estoy haciendo yo, y verán que nada es real*. No hay mercado. El mercado está totalmente desfondando, y cuando encuentras a uno que le interesa, tienes que empezar una negociación totalmente particular. Y o se baja cerca de un 30-40% desde lo máximo que estuvo en 2.007 o no se vende. Los montones de anuncios que aparecen en las webs, con unos precios totalmente irreales de inmuebles que nunca se venden no son una referencia válida.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En el ultimo mes me fijado y casi todos los que leen un ebook es el nuevo kindle. El kindle da poco margen el negocio de verdad es acaparar el mercado y donde si consiguen buenos margenes es en otros articulos complementarios como la funda. El kindle vale 99 y la funda casi 40 y es un trozo de cuero  el maravilloso mundo de los margenes



Bueno, lo de la funda es relativo: Stylish PU Leather Protective Carrying Case for Kindle 4 - - Free Shipping - DealExtreme 8,25€. Claro que no es de Amazon (ni de cuero), pero hace lo mismo. :fiufiu: (Y las hay más baratas)

PD: Me encanta el kindle :


----------



## ghkghk (31 Ene 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿Cárpatos pepitorro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Suena más a burbujista que a pepitorro...


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2012)

a los guanos dias amigos , el ibex esta tocado


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

Por cierto, ya que hay tanto motero en el hilo y me están reavivando el gusanillo. ¿Qué opinan de una Suzuki Marauder 250 o similar (Hysoung Aquila 250, Yamaha Virago 250, etc) como primera (y quizá única) moto? Y teniendo en cuenta que el uso sería más que nada para ir a trabajar tocando un poco de carreteras interurbanas o M-40... Vamos, que lo de no pasar de 100-120 no me preocupa, y ese es el tipo de moto que me gusta. ¿Sería demasiado para un principiante? ¿Se quedaría corta en esas circunstancias?

Gracias de _antebraso_.


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

_Been there, done that_... llevo cosa de año y medio con varias partes del código portadas a GPGPU, pero ese asunto no es tan trivial ni mucho menos.

Para empezar, la programación GPGPU es... cómo decirlo... peculiar. Desde mis tiempos de assembler a mediados de los 80 no recordaba una cosa tan cerca del metal como openCL. A su lado, el ANSI C parece Visual Basic (con perdón).

Y para continuar, no todo se puede portar a GPGPU; únicamente los algoritmos que se pueden implementar mediante el MPA (paradigma de aplicación masivamente paralela) obtendrán beneficios tangibles de esta conversión. 

Y eso si no transfieres datos entre la GPU y la RAM con demasiada frecuencia, porque esas transferencias se comen la velocidad que alcanza el paralelismo. Y de evitar los condicionales y los branch porque penalizan el rendimiento, ni hablo ya....

En fin, que GPGPU puede ser espectacular, pero en un marco muy reducido y con todo a su favor. No es ni mucho menos una solución generalista, aplicable a todos los casos.

Y sucede que ese algoritmo en cuestión, pues como que paraleliza de culo... lo he dividido en cuatro threads CPU, y ya no escala más a partir de ahí.



AssGaper dijo:


> Pero pq no programas lo que estes haciendo con GPUS de las graficas? Tienes los SDKs tanto de NVIDIA como de ATI para cada una de las graficas que poseas. El poder de calculo es enorme y el tiempo supongo que se te acortaria bastante.


----------



## diosmercado (31 Ene 2012)

Buen dato para usa:



> Precios de viviendas Case-Shiller de zonas metripolitanas de EEUU baja -1,3% en noviembre y -3,7% en el año. Peor de lo esperado.
> 
> Mal dato para el mercado, bueno para los bonos y malo para el Euro. Recordemos que cuando peor esté el sector inmobiliario, más se presiona a la FED para que mueva ficha.



Cada vez esta mas cerca la hiper-inyeccion monetaria mundial. QE3 mas pasta del BCE.

Nos vamos al cielo, el dax disparado, a ver los yankis en 10 minutos si muestran las verdaderas cartas.

P.D.: estan descontandolo todo.:XX:


----------



## faraico (31 Ene 2012)

lo que le cuesta baja ral ibex....y sin embargo sube con una facilidad impresionante...


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

¿alguien tiene un ipad aqui?
¿cuando sale el ipad3?
¿merece la pena compralo?


----------



## faraico (31 Ene 2012)

sale en marzo abril segun prensa, pero nada confirmado por apple....

si que merecerá la pena esperarse...por lo visto el nuevo aceptará USB!!! La leche!!!!

y enhorabuena, esta que se sale


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

faraico dijo:


> sale en marzo abril segun prensa, pero nada confirmado por apple....
> 
> si que merecerá la pena esperarse...por lo visto el nuevo aceptará USB!!! La leche!!!!
> 
> y enhorabuena, esta que se sale



USB y apple son incompatibles
En endesa con promedio voy sin plusvalias,ando en 15,08 
En hoteles espero salir mañana si todo va normal con algo,es mas el rato de entretenimiento que otra cosa


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Vamos con iberdrola....
Ratio de solvencia 1,18, podria ser mejorable pero no es del todo malo si tenemos en cuenta cual es su negocio.
Analizando exclusivamente la partida de explotacion o lo que es lo mismo su negocio. En 2010 si contamos los ingresos corrientes obtenemos un margen del 36% en 2009 este margen ascendia al 49%. El motivo fundamental de este descenso ha sido la reduccion a la mitad de la partida "ingresos financieros de participación en instrumentos de patrimonio en empresas del grupo y asociadas" en la nota 10 lo explica mejor, al no tener acceso a las cuentas conpletas no puedo verlo.Si contamos otros ingresos de explotacion el margen en 2010 asciende al 42% y en 2009 al 53% a mi entender este 2 analisis seria mas correcto. No todo es malo de 2009 a 2010 el gasto de personal se ha reducido un 24% y otros ingresos han incrementado en un 6%.Por ultimo si contamos el deterioro de valor de 2010 que creo q sera por gamesa el margen desciende al 31%, esta partida es puntual en el tiempo. Me quedo con que es una electrica con altos margenes y un endeudamiento razonable y si no fuese por esa partida de la nota 10 que no se que es exactamente habria mejorado de 2009.a 2010 por mejor uso de sus infraestructuras, siempre hablando xclusivamente de iberdrola sin contar su cuenta de pyg consolidada donde sin duda ha mejoro

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Ene 2012)

Menudos saltos pega el DAX, ¿no? :ouch: O mi broker me tima o, en velas de minuto, veo dos gaps en los últimos 25 minutos ::


----------



## Seren (31 Ene 2012)

Cuidado entrar largo como elefante en cacharrería


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos con iberdrola....
> Ratio de solvencia 1,18, podria ser mejorable pero no es del todo malo si tenemos en cuenta cual es su negocio.
> Analizando exclusivamente la partida de explotacion o lo que es lo mismo su negocio. En 2010 si contamos los ingresos corrientes obtenemos un margen del 36% en 2009 este margen ascendia al 49%. El motivo fundamental de este descenso ha sido la reduccion a la mitad de la partida "ingresos financieros de participación en instrumentos de patrimonio en empresas del grupo y asociadas" en la nota 10 lo explica mejor, al no tener acceso a las cuentas conpletas no puedo verlo.Si contamos otros ingresos de explotacion el margen en 2010 asciende al 42% y en 2009 al 53% a mi entender este 2 analisis seria mas correcto. No todo es malo de 2009 a 2010 el gasto de personal se ha reducido un 24% y otros ingresos han incrementado en un 6%.Por ultimo si contamos el deterioro de valor de 2010 que creo q sera por gamesa el margen desciende al 31%, esta partida es puntual en el tiempo. Me quedo con que es una electrica con altos margenes y un endeudamiento razonable y si no fuese por esa partida de la nota 10 que no se que es exactamente habria mejorado de 2009.a 2010 por mejor uso de sus infraestructuras, siempre hablando xclusivamente de iberdrola sin contar su cuenta de pyg consolidada donde sin duda ha mejoro
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Vamos con su deuda, de forma global ha descendido un 9% de 2009 a 2010.la deuda mas cara a priori es a largo plazola cual ha descendido un 18% sin embargo a corto se ha incrementado un 24%.el saldo global es bueno.Los descensos mas significativos a lp son en deudas con entidades de credito y deudas con empresas del grupo. En el cp la que mas ha se ha incrementado es justmente deudas con entidades de credito. Se ve una refinanciacion de largo a corto lo cual a largo deberia mejorar la situacion financiera de ibe. Se ve que son serios y hacen los deberes 

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## FranR (31 Ene 2012)

Señores mas de 4000 
El dax para los 6411 y testeamos los 500 con objetivo los 460 en IBEX


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2012)

vamos con el analisis por TECNICO a corto plazo de iberdrola 

por TECNICO , veo caidas gordas


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2012)

Resumen de mis primeros quince días en aprendizaje real

Salimos con bien de 
- Hoteles ( thanks mister votín)
- Enagás ( thaks ANHQV)

Empate con las prisas

Vamos regular con Abertis

Vamos mal, a punto de asumir perdidas con FCC que en diciembre se portó 

Las usanas perfectas, enjuagan todas las penas, Netflix, la he pillado en las dos cabalgadas y Basic energy también se porto.
De momento tengo para cambiarme el piedrófono actualmente en uso, pero mientras no tenga para comprarme tres nada de nada.

Estrategia Febrero
-El ibex sigue dándome mas miedo que "una pedregada" hasta que cierre el triangulo y se decida solo mirarlo y sin tocar
-Voy vigilando las usa que menciona el Sr. Janus,( thanks miles) 

Cuarto audio-libro de gacelas y leoncios, pero el tono de la voz es peor que un rosario... duerme a cualquiera.
Cuarto vídeo de Xavier Puig, sobre mercados de futuros, una vez más el idEC magnífico.

Para todos ustedes :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (31 Ene 2012)

Iba la cosa bastante bien guiada, con el último salto a los 6540 para desde allí, en mi opinión, haber atacado la zona relevante de los 658x.

Pero ha venido un auténtico aguacero de datos macro bastante penosos, y ha tumbado todo el setup.

De todas formas, anda que no se nota cuando los leoncios llevaban una idea o un objetivo prefijado.... dejan que se produzca la primera reacción por los malos datos, y luego vuelven otra vez a lo suyo: con toda la mierda que ha salido, y ya estamos otra vez rondando los 6500 :fiufiu:



Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Menudos saltos pega el DAX, ¿no? :ouch: O mi broker me tima o, en velas de minuto, veo dos gaps en los últimos 25 minutos ::


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿alguien tiene un ipad aqui?
> ¿cuando sale el ipad3?
> ¿merece la pena compralo?



He trabajado con el distribuidor.El 2 salia bastante bueno, habia dos versiones y mucha diferencia de precio,para mi la diferencia de precio no estaba justificada, el 3 no lo he visto. Seguro que te cobran un plus excesivo.Yo me quedaria con la version barata. 


Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2012)

marditoh gringo usano , como metieron en la trampa a toda gacela viviente y a mucho mini leoncios :S

a si que lo hacen una y otra vez


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Ene 2012)

El pobre DAX lo intenta... pero no puede aguantar, que débil lo veo ::



.....))


----------



## muertoviviente (31 Ene 2012)

que pasa , estaran rezando para que esto no sea verdaderamente una trampa , pero ustec sabe que lo es asin que mejor vamos con la tendencia 

aunque aqui hay mucho contratendenciero :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2012)

menudos rayazos rojos acanban de soltar los usanos


----------



## Tio Masclet (31 Ene 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> USB y apple son incompatibles
> En endesa con promedio voy sin plusvalias,ando en 15,08
> En hoteles espero salir mañana si todo va normal con algo,es mas el rato de entretenimiento que otra cosa



Sr. Votin, tiene usted un par.

Yo no me atreví a volver a entrar en NH.

Espero que a cuenta de los hoteles se compre el IPAD que le salga de... 

Se lo merece.


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Ene 2012)

Últimos minutos.....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Resumen de mis primeros quince días en aprendizaje real
> 
> Salimos con bien de
> - Hoteles ( thanks mister votín)
> ...



Hola Ajetreo, en Abertis creo que ganarás un buen pellizco en función de tu inversión y punto de entrada e incluso es normal que cuando baje el ibex, este valor suba (el viernes, fue el que más subió del ibex, lo que ocurre es que van haciendo las estructuras muy lentamente), yo mientras no pierda los 12,4, sigo con objetivo los 13,5 de segunda estructura (tiene activadas 2).
A D. Felguera y Antena 3 les doy también 30 céntimos de ganancia (la primera está a 5,2 y la segunda anda por los 4,8).
En cortos ayer cerré una estrategía de cortos en Endesa bastante buena con 70 cts de ganancia, hoy ha subido pero estoy esperando un poquito más arriba a ésta y a telefónica para meterla una buena mano de cortos.


----------



## dj-mesa (31 Ene 2012)

dj-mesa dijo:


> El pobre DAX lo intenta... pero no puede aguantar, que débil lo veo ::
> 
> 
> 
> .....))



Al final aguanto el cabron.... los alemanes estos son la caña


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Ajetreo, en Abertis creo que ganarás un buen pellizco en función de tu inversión y punto de entrada e incluso es normal que cuando baje el ibex, este valor suba (el viernes, fue el que más subió del ibex, lo que ocurre es que van haciendo las estructuras muy lentamente), yo mientras no pierda los 12,4, sigo con objetivo los 13,5 de segunda estructura (tiene activadas 2).
> A D. Felguera y Antena 3 les doy también 30 céntimos de ganancia (la primera está a 5,2 y la segunda anda por los 4,8).
> En cortos ayer cerré una estrategía de cortos en Endesa bastante buena con 70 cts de ganancia, hoy ha subido pero estoy esperando un poquito más arriba a ésta y a telefónica para meterla una buena mano de cortos.



Como tientes mucho la suerte con cortos a endesa te puedes quemar. Tef me andaria con cuidado

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mulder (31 Ene 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario ligeramente negativo.

Hoy el día andaba gacelero sin que el saldo se fuera muy lejos en una dirección u otra, hasta que a las 16 han metido un buen paquetón de venta de 185 contratos en 8555, que sin el camuflaje ha sido realmente de 210 contratos. 

A partir de ahí se han precipitado muchas ventas que han terminado a 5 minutos del final de la sesión, donde han empezado a comprar con tanta fuerza que el saldo ha pasado en 5 minutos de -269 a -147, es decir, 122 contratos de sopetón.

En subasta han comprado otros 139 contratos, que unido a lo anterior nos da 261 contratos en unos 10 minutos.

En resumen, parece que hoy tocaba vender para posicionarse al alza de cara al primer día del mes, durante el final de la sesión y la subasta se han empleado fondo a pesar del pequeño saldo negativo del día. Nos han llevado abajo para volver a subir de nuevo.

En mi opinión mañana tendremos gap al alza o subida durante la primera parte de la sesión.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Ajetreo, en Abertis creo que ganarás un buen pellizco en función de tu inversión y punto de entrada e incluso es normal que cuando baje el ibex, este valor suba (el viernes, fue el que más subió del ibex, lo que ocurre es que van haciendo las estructuras muy lentamente), yo mientras no pierda los 12,4, sigo con objetivo los 13,5 de segunda estructura (tiene activadas 2).
> A D. Felguera y Antena 3 les doy también 30 céntimos de ganancia (la primera está a 5,2 y la segunda anda por los 4,8).
> En cortos ayer cerré una estrategía de cortos en Endesa bastante buena con 70 cts de ganancia, hoy ha subido pero estoy esperando un poquito más arriba a ésta y a telefónica para meterla una buena mano de cortos.



Lo primero que deberias hacer es comparar enel y endesa,lo que haga la madrele seguira la hija,lo unico peligroso es que hicieran una opa excluyente pero dado lo bajo de la matriz casi creo que se podria descartar
Por lo general va siempre mas alto endesa que enel,ahora es al reves por lo que enel podria tirar fuertemente hacia arriba un 5% de rebote de endesa


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como tientes mucho la suerte con cortos a endesa te puedes quemar. Tef me andaria con cuidado
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Endesa y telefónica son sustitutivos del ibex, ya que en el ibex no puedes ponerte corto al cotizar valores financieros, se puede hacer en esos 2 valores. Si el ibex se va a los 7500, a los 6700 o a los 5800, no se irá por Enagás, Acerinox, Abertis etc. Se irá por San, BBVA pero sobre todo por telef, iberdrola, endesa etc (exceptúo por ahora a Inditex y Repsol dentro de los blue chips de la quema).
En todo caso, mis objetivos se basan en mi interpretación del AT siempre es a en el corto plazo, no de un día para otros (bueno, si veo una vela o una formación de velas muy indicativa, si) pero si para varias semanas por ejemplo.


----------



## ponzi (31 Ene 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Endesa y telefónica son sustitutivos del ibex, ya que en el ibex no puedes ponerte corto al cotizar valores financieros, se puede hacer en esos 2 valores. Si el ibex se va a los 7500, a los 6700 o a los 5800, no se irá por Enagás, Acerinox, Abertis etc. Se irá por San, BBVA pero sobre todo por telef, iberdrola, endesa etc (exceptúo por ahora a Inditex y Repsol dentro de los blue chips de la quema).
> En todo caso, mis objetivos se basan en mi interpretación del AT siempre es a en el corto plazo, no de un día para otros (bueno, si veo una vela o una formación de velas muy indicativa, si) pero si para varias semanas por ejemplo.



Al reves si el ibex cae se cebara en los valores que esten mas inflados.Y repsol se lleva la palma, acerinox,abertis, arcelor,enagas,inditex algunos cotizan 4 y 5 veces su valor real. Por la contra iberdrola y endesa estan demasiado castigadas , por debajo de su valor en libros y ademas son rentables.Yo creo que existira un ajuste que corrija los excesos del mercado. Lo hemos visto hace poco con los bancos, ibex a 8500 y san a 6 igual que cuando el ibex estaba a 9000.ahora pasa lo mismo con las electricas y tef se ha pasado en el derrape. cada empresa es un mundo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Al reves si el ibex cae se cebara en los valores que esten mas inflados.Y repsol se lleva la palma, acerinox,abertis, arcelor,enagas,inditex algunos cotizan 4 y 5 veces su valor real. Por la contra iberdrola y endesa estan demasiado castigadas , por debajo de su valor en libros y ademas son rentables.Yo creo que existira un ajuste que corrija los excesos del mercado. Lo hemos visto hace poco con los bancos, ibex a 8500 y san a 6 igual que cuando el ibex estaba a 9000.ahora pasa lo mismo con las electricas y tef se ha pasado en el derrape. cada empresa es un mundo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Coincido en tu opinion
Ademas,si estudias las diez empresas que mas carga llevan de cortos son las mismas que dices,no obstante a los bancos todavia les queda algun pase por la quilla,solamente arcelor es la excepcion en cortos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Ene 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Al reves si el ibex cae se cebara en los valores que esten mas inflados.Y repsol se lleva la palma, acerinox,abertis, arcelor,enagas,inditex algunos cotizan 4 y 5 veces su valor real. Por la contra iberdrola y endesa estan demasiado castigadas , por debajo de su valor en libros y ademas son rentables.Yo creo que existira un ajuste que corrija los excesos del mercado. Lo hemos visto hace poco con los bancos, ibex a 8500 y san a 6 igual que cuando el ibex estaba a 9000.ahora pasa lo mismo con las electricas y tef se ha pasado en el derrape. cada empresa es un mundo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-S5830 usando Tapatalk



Telefónica decían que estaba muy castigada en los 17 €..y algunos estamos esperando su pesca sobre los 11,6 y los 9,8. Endesa sigue estando muy cara y el AT mío (subjetivo) me dice que aún le queda buena caída. Las manos muy fuertes, invierten de cara a más largo plazo, pero no analizan una bce o una pyg de una situación presente. El que esté interesado, si lo desea, le puedo enviar un análisis fundamental completo y no son los ratios presentes los que se toman como medida fundamental, hay cienmil baremos como evolución de la carga financiera, cash flow futuros a x años, evolución de ingresos de explotación futuros previsibles y muchas más variables que aquí no tomamos en cuenta. Yo analizo España en el año 2007 y me daba un PIB +, una deuda sobre el PIB del 45%, una tasa de actividad creciente y por ningún lado (bueno, sí, los que sabían del tema, sí) la gente preveía que nos ibamos al carajo. Claro, situaciones presentes o pasadas no marcan situaciones futuras, y las eléctricas, si hay un empobrecimiento de la población (ya hay 11 millones de personas pasánsolas putas) y siguen cerrando empresas, destruyendo tejido industrial, etc, logicamente serán de los segmentos más perjudicados.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Ene 2012)

a ver quien abre el hilo de febrero(yo no sé), este ya pasa de 4000 
joer como arrean los usanos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Halluda esto está llenándose de fundametalistas!







edit: El hilo la ha de abrir MV o el sr. Pollastre. :fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2012)

Ya esta preparado el hilo nuevo, 

Como lo pedían me he permitido abrirlo yo


----------



## Ajetreo (31 Ene 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Halluda esto está llenándose de fundametalistas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disculpe que me haya adelantado, suelo ser así de simple


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (31 Ene 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Disculpe que me haya adelantado, suelo ser así de simple



Sin problema, nos leemos en el otro  .


----------



## aksarben (31 Ene 2012)

Que luego nos perdemos: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/281497-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-febrero-2012-a.html


----------

